# OKW lovers thread !!!



## bababear_50

I was wondering if there is an OKW lovers thread? 

I wanted to thank Caskbill for the beautiful panoramic pics I saw.


----------



## bababear_50

Palm trees,, front porches,,sauna, castle slide....
come on OKW lovers 
and I;ve only seen pictures 
one week to go before I get to see everything in person--so excited.


----------



## simzac

We stayed at our new home this past January. Simply beautiful. We love OKW. Our 2BR villa was fabulous, still can't get over how large it is. My house doesn't have that much room. You will have a great time at OKW. We can't wait to go back.


----------



## bababear_50

Oh I forgot close to DTD and the boat ride there is beautiful.,,,
Hmmmmmm
beautiful greenery....
hot tubs,,
bright colorful rooms,,,


----------



## bababear_50

My trip will be a decision making one 
Me==== OKW
kids --want VWL

just trying to convince them--they've seen alot of info and pics on VWL so I was hopeful I could find an OKW lovers thread or start one


----------



## bababear_50

Large gorgeous villas with rattan chairs to sit and read a few books on. 
Beautfiul ceiling fans, blowing the night breeze 
Lovely night views of the glowing lighthouse,,,
sipping a cup of tea on the patio............
can you guess who's winning here


----------



## bababear_50

cool boat rentals and fun surrey bikes,,,

Olivas---Olivias-----Mmmmmm

absolutely beautiful sunsets over the waterway.....
great transportation to parks.....

friendly CM that really care


----------



## bababear_50

ok ok I'll leave it up to you ,,,,to convince them ,,

but the points are great toooo and 

the avalibility seems terrific 

stay tuned for the Mel . vs  the sons ,


----------



## bababear_50

And for my closing remarks for the evening 
I hear the Gurggling (sp) Suitcase has the best bartenders in WDW


----------



## WelcomeHome

Hey Kids - listen up - Old Key West is a BLAST - the rooms are bigger than at Wilderness Lodge so you can make a bigger mess! As a matter of fact, it's a larger resort than the Villas @ Wilderness Lodge which gives you more room to run wild and wreak havoc!

Besides, ANY resort at Disney is a GREAT resort - you're going to have a TERRIFIC time, you'll see! You're going to DISNEYWORLD and even staying at a DISNEY HOTEL - you're the LUCKIEST KIDS IN THE WORLD!

Now be good or I'll send the "scary clown" from the Boardwalk Villas after you!

Best wishes,
Dave


----------



## corinnak

Boy, those OKW lovers and owners sure aren't jumping on this bandwagon.  I know they are out there.....but they are such a mature, laid back group, apparently, that they aren't jumping to gush about how much they love the place.

Well, I'll say that I love Old Key West.   It is so pretty there.  Much as I and DH and our boys love our "homes", there is something about OKW that really calls to me personally.  

My advice to you, bababear, is to change that "?" to a "!" in the thread title.  Hopefully some of the Old Key Westies will join in.  They also may not want to increase the hype on their resort cause they don't want to create a "run on the bank," so to speak.

Here are a couple of photos to get things rolling.   Cause who can resist photos, I ask you!











These are the tiles in the women's changing room near the pool.  A weird thing to photograph, I'll grant you.  But I was in there alone, and these tiles are SO amazing.  I wonder if they have the same tiles in the men's.


----------



## conciergekelly

Wow Corinna, your pictures look better than the ones on the DVC website. Just beautiful!


----------



## bababear_50

Ahhhhhhhhhhh  

now that just made all the tension in me melt...

thanks so much for the beautiful pictures

 ...............Disney at it's finest,,dreaming of OKW

time to post OKW lovers !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Wow, I can't believe I don't have any pictures!  Give me a "Sultry Seahorse" from the Gurgling Suitcase to sip while I sit on the deck by the pool.  Or sitting on that huge porch outside our villa drinking morning coffee.


----------



## nydizfan

the  first disney vacation. club.. been ther since 94. love it so much . got married there. was great .. been there at least 15 times. love the gurgling suitcase., had many a good times there. met so many good people, happy people.. on vaca how could u not be happy.. got married there in a grand villa.. just got divorced, so im looking to do it again,,yah .! have fun ther . u will love it . believe me....dave


----------



## bababear_50

Oh the visions --" a Sultry Seahorse"  chaise lounge and 
sunshine


----------



## bababear_50

I found a large assortment of pictures on the web site Mouse Planet (Brian Bennett)

Papa's Den looks so warm and inviting. He speaks of a strong "nautical theme "
being present in the resort. 

I thought the quiet pools would be alot smaller than they obviously are. 

Just the photos this Canadian needs after digging out of a snow storm.

Dave --me too--- first trip as an adult was with Ex DH ,,,beautiful memories but now time to make new memories


----------



## Pootle

Wow those pictures by corinnak are beautiful!  I just love the place to bits.  I love the fact that it can be at full occupancy and still seem empty and I love the natural beauty all around me.  Apart from always granting myself a 1 bedroom in my favourite building, I can't think of anything I'd want to change


----------



## drakethib

OKW Rocks.


----------



## pickles

I have stayed at OKW, WVL and BCV  and the one thing I noticed about OKW(after staying at the other places first) is because it is more a DVC resort rather than a combo resort, the vacationing people seem more friendly. I have had a nice conversation with a lady in the whirlpool and another with a fellow I ran into a couple different times. I like that the staff seems to be more in tune with saying "welcome home" silly I know but I like it. I like the matt they had in front of my door.
For your kids they will enjoy the community hall . I personally like OKW slide the best, it was smooth and just a pleasant ride. 
I agree with others you hardly realize there are other folks living there, and that porch in the AM and watching the golfers and workers is just great while eating breakfast

However, I suggest to all non OKW folks, please buy at SSR or one of the other resorts..really you will enjoy it more and so will I


----------



## corinnak

Thanks for the nice comments!  WDW is a fun place to take pictures.  That was about 7am in October right before the "Fall Back" part of Daylight Savings, so I didn't even have to get up at an incredibly early hour for those photos!

Here are a couple more.  Yes, already posted on the DVC photo thread, but who can find them in there, right?

The backroads of OKW - doesn't it look like a sweet little town?










Papa's Den - My DS is a total sucker for those TV's they have set up in the lobbies.





One of my main regrets from that OKW trip is that I didn't take more photos.  Live and Learn.


----------



## Benducci

We love OKW- I really am not sure I would want to stay anywhere else. The rooms are nice & big and the area is so cozy. I love walking to the Hospitality Center and walking along the water. I really enjoy getting my cherry coke at the gurgling suitcase & sitting on the dock. We honeymooned there & one year got to watch Tiger Woods play past our porch as we had brunch. Love it, love it, loveit!


----------



## jemiaule

One of my employees is at WDW now, we booked her into a two bedroom at OKW. Not long after she got into her room this afternoon she called me to tell me how fabulous her whole family thought it is.  

She has stayed at BC and SSR prior to this and could not get over how much bigger the rooms were at OKW. She said her daughter was having a blast playing on the balcony and how her older two were just enjoying lounging around. She said she was going to have to practically force them out of the room to go to dinner at Crystal Palace tonight.


----------



## bababear_50

Beautiful--thanks for sharing,,you sound like a great boss to work for

Any chance your hiring 

I'm loving this thread


----------



## jemiaule

bababear_50 said:


> Any chance your hiring



  Actually I am! Too bad you are in Canada or else I'd say let's talk!


----------



## hemispheredancer

Mel and Dave...both recently divorced and OKW lovers?  Maybe the 2 of you need to rendevous at OKW and get to know eachother???  

We have owned at OKW since April 2000 and have gone at least once a year.  We have absolutely no desire to stay elsewhere.  The quiet, charming feel is what brings us back year after year.  It is not all hustle and bustle there.  The rooms are spacious and large.  CMs are always friendly even though we do miss Angelo at the bellhop desk!  The Gurgling Suitcase is always a welcomed retreat.


----------



## bababear_50

I just think that this resort would be perfect even if I wanted to take a break from all the Theme park visits. Cancelled my tours scheduled for my first day 
in WDW next Sunday and plan on making a visit--so if anyone sees a SWF
almost 5 feet tall,,dirty blonde hair ,green eyes , Aussie hat with Baloo hand painted on it strolling around your home just say    Hi Mel.


----------



## Granny

Well, here's a pic from the balcony of a villa in Building #17.  






It was lovely, though I figured out two things:

1.  Greenskeepers get up and get busy awfully early in the morning!  

2.  When you have a villa next to a golf green that is almost surrounded by water, your little ones can pick up some very colorful vocabulary!  


Still, a very picturesque vista for a lazy summer afternoon.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Granny said:


> Well, here's a pic from the balcony of a villa in Building #17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was lovely, though I figured out
> When you have a villa next to a golf green that is almost surrounded by water, your little ones can pick up some very colorful vocabulary!
> 
> 
> Still, a very picturesque vista for a lazy summer afternoon.



   
Ooops!  I'm gonna caution DH about that next trip!


----------



## MiaSRN62

OKW Lover here !  
I'm a bit late checking in with this thread, as I recently got back from a trip to WDW and I'm going through vacation withdrawl mode.  A week ago I was in shorts and flip flops.....in the morning I'll be facing negative windchill temps !  As for the things I love about OKW (too numerous to even list, but here goes) : 
Walking to check-in :





Ahhh...those spacious balconies :










Those views :





















The lighthouse....





Olivia's :





















The ferry ride....





The "wall" :


----------



## Granny

Great pictures, Maria!!    They really show off the plushness of the landscaping at this lovely resort!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Great pictures, Maria!!  They really show off the plushness of the landscaping at this lovely resort!


Thanks Granny  
OKW and VWL are my two favorite DVC resorts---and I think alot of the reason has to do with the lush vegetation/landscaping.  I love green.  Also, the peacefulness and laid-back feeling of these two resorts plays into why they are our favorites.  OKW is just a great place to kick back and relax (as is VWL).


----------



## OneMoreTry

Count  me in as one who sees why OKW is special.

We completely turned down BWV and BCV in favor or OKW.  I like WDW but am not a theme park die hard.  OKW is perfect.

Our second favorite is HH.


----------



## WOW

Old Timer here......bought in 94 with free passes until 12/31/1999......NOW THAT was a perk!!!!!

We go to OKW at least 2 times a year and sometimes more if we can!!!  The kids now go without us.....go figure.  They used to moan and groan about always going to OKW....we should stay at some of the other DVC's --they used to say.....Well, they tried others, but love OKW the best!!!!

Honestly, it is the best resort for us.  I REALLY feels like home when we are there.  Buying was the BEST investment for our family!!  We all go together, apart, solo, with friends and family, if someone is there... other family members will pop in for a few days!!!!  Just a great family time always.  We love OKW and probably always will.  It has actually become our 2nd home.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks guys you've really made my day,,rough one here.

I;m really looking forward to seeing it all myself -Maria thank-you so much for the beautiful pics,,can't wait (3 more sleeps). 
You've really made me think of what's important --family and this resort certainly spells that for me. 

OKW


----------



## MinnieGirl33

corinnak said:


> Boy, those OKW lovers and owners sure aren't jumping on this bandwagon.  I know they are out there.....but they are such a mature, laid back group, apparently, that they aren't jumping to gush about how much they love the place.



    

We don't want _everybody_ to know how great it is!


----------



## Rijiline

We will be staying at OKW in April for the very first time. 
Can you take a boat from OKW to DTD?  And are there boat rentals?  I thought there weren't but by the looks of it, i may be wrong.   If so, what types of boats?
Thanks in advance for the info.  And these pics are great.  I can't contain my excitement much longer.

RJ


----------



## corinnak

MinnieGirl33 said:


> We don't want _everybody_ to know how great it is!



Yes, I know.  Sorry!


----------



## RAY DISNEY

The last time we stayed at OKW was on halloween weekend 06' and we noticed that in the waitin' area(papa's den) off the check-in lobby there were no CONCHS. Everything else you can imagine, but conchs!!! I thought '' no conchs near Conch Flats, this can't be!!!'' So, late at night I went there and snuck in with a black travel bag with a wooden conch in it from our grandvilla and put it on a shelf in the far left corner of the room up above the books and some large dice!!! I figured if I went to a CM to complain they'd say ''yah sure, next month''. So I took it on myself to put a conch in papas den. FYI , after Memorial day weekend there will be two conchs there somewhere!?!


----------



## bababear_50

Oh my what a smart solution,,I'll look for the "mystery Conch" on Sunday, 
hugs Mel


----------



## DisneyDVCdad

Bought in at SSR stayed at OKW our first 2 visits, what does that you tell you?We love OKW!


----------



## cwnhokie

You all have got me so excited!  We are staying at OKW in May.  This is our first trip staying on property the whole time.  DH thinks we should hit the parks right away.  DS6 only wants to go to Legoland first.  DS4 wants to do whatever everybody else wants to do, and myself being pregnant will probably just want a nap.  I've been trying to tell DH even though we get into MCO at 9:40 we should take the day to explore OKW and then DTD for the legos for DS and then our usual Chef Mickeys at night.  I think all these wonderful comments have convinced me that is what we will do.  My boys will be perfectly content hanging around and exploring and then catching a boat to DTD.  Thanks, I can hardly wait!


----------



## 3pirates

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE OKW!  

It was our first, and is special to our family.  Also, don't tell anyone, but it has the most wonderful fireworks views on NYE!


----------



## athenna

Thanks for this thread 
I am straying from my beloved SSR next trip and trying OKW (got point stingy )  And am looking forward to it!


----------



## loveswdw

We are BCV owners but we too LOVE OKW! We've only stayed there once so far but we just absolutely fell in love with the resort. We are planning on staying there this October again. I have our ressies booked at BCV now but I'm planning on changing when our window opens. Yes, believe it or not, we have the coveted October F&W Fest BCV ressie that we are going to give up for OKW! 

Truth be told, we aren't doing parks much this trip so we don't need the close-to-the-park proximity that we get with BCV. Plus the OKW points are so much lower! But we are so excited to be going back to OKW! The OKW 1BRs are gynormous compared to the 1BRs at BCV. We can't wait!


----------



## La2kw

OKW is our favorite home.  We have had many great trips there.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi
Just wanted to mention my visit to the resort this past week. It is truly a "welcome Home resort" The CM s didn't have to make time to show me a villa but they did and it was beautiful,very bright and sunny--airy feeling. The villa I saw was a one bedroom but oh what a big one bedroom.The CMs also gave me a tour of the resort,,I have a feeling some of the best CMs work at this resort. 

The CM at the desk told me that they truly have some of the nicest guest staying at OKW so they really mean when they say "Welcome Home"


----------



## dianeschlicht

Yep, I'm one of the mature OKW owners who probably isn't jumping in quickly.  NOt because I don't like OKW though!  I love it!  More because I find these "clique" threads to be too exclusive and annoying.


----------



## La2kw

dianeschlicht said:


> Yep, I'm one of the mature OKW owners who probably isn't jumping in quickly.  NOt because I don't like OKW though!  I love it!  More because I find these "clique" threads to be too exclusive and annoying.



Huh?  

Rock on OKW Lovers Thread!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> More because I find these "clique" threads to be too exclusive and annoying.


I can understand everyone would have different feelings about a thread like this but I just find them fun.  It's nice to share feelings about a resort, a restaurant, a theme park or whatever.  So perhaps some do find them annoying---there are probably alot of things on these boards that can be seen that way by some person.   
But as far as "exclusive"....the thread is not titled "DVC owners" or "OKW owners"......it's OKW "lovers".  So I feel anyone can jump in whether they own there or not....whether they're a DVC Member or not.   We fell in love with OKW back in 1995 when we stayed there as renters.  We didn't join DVC until 2000.   
But I can understand everyone has varying viewpoints and all are entitled to speak how they feel.....


----------



## GGOOFY1

we have been members since 1993 and have visited several of the resorts.  But my kids ALWAYS want to go home to OKW.  Thinking that they are now older and would enjoy being at BCV or BWV, I have booked stays there.  Their comments are "It is not Home!!"   So this summer we are returning "Home"!!   

I enjoy the larger rooms, the villa styles and sitting on the balcony watching the golfers.  My mornings are getting up and walking the trails around the golf course.  

Can't wait for June to come!!


----------



## JanetBigCat

dianeschlicht said:


> More because I find these "clique" threads to be too exclusive and annoying.


I find this thread very exciting. We're staying at OKW in June for the first time and I loved seeing the pictures posted here.


----------



## Jessie's Girl

We love OKW.  How can you not love the roominess and eating breakfast on the patio.  AHHHHH!!!  I can feel the warmth and sunshine on me now.


----------



## dwelty

we are checking in to OKW this Saturday.  It will be our first stay there, although we visited in December.  We are really looking forward to see what this resort has to offer.


----------



## disneynut2007

OKW is my home resort, having bought in 1995, and I absolutely love it.  It is so peaceful.  When my kids were toddlers, it was a perfect place, so peaceful and away from a lot of the busy-ness of some of the other resorts.  You really felt like you were could escape from the crowds and craziness.  Now that my kids are older, they want the busy bustling resorts of BWV and BC, which is great for us at this time, but I look forward to going back to OKW and just relaxing on my deck, by the pool or taking a nice quite walk.  It definintely gives you more "bang for your buck" with respect to points.  The 3 bedroom grand villas are awesome......I would suggest everyone try a stay in one at least once!


----------



## OneMoreTry

dianeschlicht said:


> .... More because I find these "clique" threads to be too exclusive and annoying.



Maybe my codger level is getting higher as I get older, but I feel the same way.  

BUT to add to the annoyance:

I can tell you that our OKW GV was the best part of our trip last week.  The only reason I would consider going to a park next visit is the kids.


----------



## dianeschlicht

OneMoreTry said:


> Maybe my codger level is getting higher as I get older, but I feel the same way.
> 
> BUT to add to the annoyance:
> 
> I can tell you that our OKW GV was the best part of our trip last week.  The only reason I would consider going to a park next visit is the kids.



LOL, thanks!  I am sure most everyone here knows I LOVE OKW!!  I just find the clique threads to get out of hand on the DIS.  It is what ruined the CB on the DIS for me.  I was just hoping the clique threads wont ruin the DVC/mouselaneous in the same way.  Time will tell.  This morning the clique threads were all at the top....hmmm.


----------



## plamp

Our family loves OKW too!  We are returning next week and it was nice to browse through the pictures posted here.


----------



## bababear_50

Sorry guys 
but I'm enjoying every post here ,,when someone is new to the boards such as myself it is wonderful of all the dis vets to help out and post --I for one deeply appreciate it.

The pictures are beautiful --I'm a gardener here and the landscaping alone makes this a perfect "Home away from home for me"

The little touches I saw in March such as the outside lighting , the change room tiles , the family wall of pictures ,etc are great. 

So I hope people keep posting and this newbie OKW lover appreciates  it!!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

I simply love OKW. My BIL/SIL have been DVC members since 1994 and we have stayed at OKW at least 3 times in the past few years. We just took the plunge and joined SSR. After reading the boards, I think we'll be extremely happy with SSR, as it's more like OKW than BW/BC. With that said, DH is wanting to stay at SSR since it's our new home resort. I still want to book at OKW! Get this one, though...we have exactly 120 points to use before 8/1. I can get a 1 bedroom for a Sat - Tues stay in the summer for exactly 120 points at OKW. Guess where we'll be staying???


----------



## bababear_50

That's why I think it's the best,,Kept secret,,
Hmmm wonder where you could stay for 120,,, 
hugs Mel


----------



## snowwhitemom

Rufus...the boat driver to DTD.

Orlando....the wonderful CM who somehow chcks me in 3 out of 4 visits a year!!

LOve Love Love that resort....action all day at WDW......calm relaxing home to return to Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## tacomaranch

Last May we were upgraded from a value at $59 to a 1 br villa at OKW for the same price.

Disney must have known what they were doing because we did buy at OKW this year.

We like the very laid back feeling and not having icons in our face. After a day in the park we need to relax and yet still feel like we are in Florida.  OKW does that for us.  We spend all the money to travel so why would we want to feel like we were in upstate NY?  It has a wonderful boat ride to DTD and DS loves to go there at nite with DH.  

We listen to Jimmy Buffet and home and are parrot heads so we like being by the pool with the music.  I found the buses located very nicely and it was just a quick walk away on for us.  The main bldg was a bit of a walk but nice to do in the morning.

Love OKW but don't let the secret out, it is the best resort IMO


----------



## bababear_50

I'm sitting here waiting and waiting for my small piece of property to sell,,I know I have to be patient but this thread helps me remember to be patient. 
I had one inquiry last week but they were offering alot less than listing price so my dreams of owning at OKW will just have to be that until I sell . 
The cat got sick while I was away in Disney world in March and I swear I could have bought a small contract at OKW with the cost--so far $1,750.00.I should of become a vet. 
Thanks for posting guys


----------



## bababear_50

Bump for you!!


----------



## LarryK

Laid back, relaxing, away from it all feel, Gurgling Suitcase, Large well appointed rooms, friendly staff, Gurgling Suitcase, Nice feature pool, can park right in front of your room, Gurgling Suitcase, Great balconies with golf views, boatride to DTD, and just in case I forgot, the Gurgling Suitcase!


----------



## Simba's Mom

LarryK said:


> Laid back, relaxing, away from it all feel, Gurgling Suitcase, Large well appointed rooms, friendly staff, Gurgling Suitcase, Nice feature pool, can park right in front of your room, Gurgling Suitcase, Great balconies with golf views, boatride to DTD, and just in case I forgot, the Gurgling Suitcase!


I agree with everything you said-especially Gurgling Suitcase!


----------



## LarryK

We enjoy our "first Vacation toast" so much, actually dissappointed when our room is ready early!


----------



## rigsby25

bababear_50 said:


> And for my closing remarks for the evening
> I hear the Gurggling (sp) Suitcase has the best bartenders in WDW



I don't know if Ramona is still there, but I have never had a better margarita.  She makes them better than the Epcot restaurant in Mexico!


----------



## LarryK

Yes, Ramona is, but I still kinda miss Russ and Robbie. They were talkers!


----------



## bababear_50

OKW it's the best 
DVC with a zest

gurgling suitcases
one of my favourite places

breathtaking  sunsets 
Let's all go to 
OKW


----------



## littlestar

I love OKW. Palm trees, pastel buildings trimmed in white railings, beautiful flowers. ahhh


----------



## snowwhitemom

Wow....I have stayed at OKW at least twice a year for the past decade and I did not know about Gurgling suitcase.....I will check it out say on June 2nd when I arrive...yeah thins for the Hot tip on a cool drink...cant wait!!!


----------



## mickeysaver

I love this thread.  We are staying for the first time in October.  I can't wait to be spoiled.  After 4 nights away from WDW in regular hotel rooms, it's going to be awesome to be able to spread out and relax.

I am secretly hoping to use this trip to help show Gabby exactly why DVC is a purchase that we should be making.  Maggie


----------



## bababear_50

Bump

need aliitle sunshine today
hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

bump for Jen


----------



## tink_about_it

I'm so glad we decided on that OKW contract! We are staying for the first trip home at OKW (our home) in July. I realize a request is simply that, but what would you say is your favorite area to stay?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi Jen, 
As long as being close or far from the HH/lobby area is not a concern to you, I always simply request "water view" and have never been disappointed.  

Have a great first stay !!!


----------



## tink_about_it

Thanks, Maria!


----------



## bababear_50

bump 
hugs Mel


----------



## christobol

This is my first OKW experience coming in 1st Week in July..Any heads up! Thanks much AP!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> OKW-Bldg. #45 Good Request?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This is my first OKW experience coming in 1st Week in July..Any heads up!


Hi Chris, 
What size unit are you staying in ?  I love #45, but heard that because the studios are on the ends of the building, that they might experience some bus noise from this location.   We were in a 2 bedroom and had no problem whatsoever.....had a beautiful, serene view of the canal.


----------



## christobol

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi Chris,
> What size unit are you staying in ?  I love #45, but heard that because the studios are on the ends of the building, that they might experience some bus noise from this location.   We were in a 2 bedroom and had no problem whatsoever.....had a beautiful, serene view of the canal.



1-BR it seems there a lot bigger than the other DVC's OKW seems so quiet and peaceful..and the points are amazing! though WL is not to shabby or BCV Darn there all GREAT!


----------



## Shadeaux

christobol said:


> OKW-Bldg. #45 Good Request?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This is my first OKW experience coming in 1st Week in July..Any heads up!



We were in a 2BR lock-off in Bldg. 45 last month....it was wonderful. There was a family of otters across the canal on our last day. Our unit, 4515-16 was on the far left side (facing the canal). It was close to the road, but we were never bothered by bus noise. Some pictures from bldg. 45 (also a couple of the otters):
http://public.fotki.com/shadeaux/disneyworld/may2007/


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Shadeaux said:


> We were in a 2BR lock-off in Bldg. 45 last month....it was wonderful. There was a family of otters across the canal on our last day. Our unit, 4515-16 was on the far left side (facing the canal). It was close to the road, but we were never bothered by bus noise. Some pictures from bldg. 45 (also a couple of the otters):
> http://public.fotki.com/shadeaux/disneyworld/may2007/



We have requested building 45 for our trip in october. After seeing your pictures I really hope we get our request met.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Buildings 45 and 46 are some of our most favorites.  The views are terrific,.  The bus stop is a bit of a distance, but the walk to HH seems so much shorter from there compared to the rest of Southpoint.


----------



## Fortywinks

Thanks all for all the great information about OKW.  I'm now planning on booking a stay there on my next trip sometime next year.....


----------



## cpbjgc

Here are a few pictures of our "home". We have no trips lined up in the immediate future, so this is a chance for my fix  

First up is Building 63, where we stayed in a dedicated 2br on the main floor on our first trip  




The Marina and back of Hospitality House (and the pic I used in my sig!)




The Bridge in early evening




A picture from the bridge facing towards building 62 and 16




A picture from builiding 14 entryway looking towards the Hospitality House




And don't forget the pool!





The great thing about home is you can't wait to get back!


----------



## mikron

The resort location is one I like, it's not to close to the parks but not so far as I can't get to any of them in short time. The size of the units are great, I have not read a thread not liking the size. I own at OKW but we have been staying at BW with a BW view, love the view.


----------



## cpbjgc

And on the first page!


----------



## cpbjgc

Some more pictures from around the pool area

Who doesn't love dolphins?





Boat to Downtown Disney


----------



## bababear_50

I have to say that the pictures of the scenery at OKW are just picture perfect !

They could be a post card ,,,thanks for sharing   

Hugs Mel

P.S I'd love to meet the" OKW Otter Family someday".


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I own at OKW but we have been staying at BW with a BW view, love the view.



Mikron, 
I'm suprised you could even get a BW view as you don't own there.   It was my understanding they could be tough even for owners to secure at 11 months out ?   And your statement makes it sound like you've gotten it more than once.   
We stayed at BWV once and had a so-so view of the valet parking lot (we could see TOT off in the distance if we were standing out on the balcony and turned to the right).  This was a preferred view.  There were no BW views left when I called.


----------



## bababear_50

Just   and remembered where to get alittle sunshine -OKW lovers thread,,enjoy
Hugs Mel


----------



## hemispheredancer

I just love reading this thread!  Can't wait to go back in October...sans DH and DS!!!!


----------



## simzac

cpbjgc said:


> Some more pictures from around the pool area
> 
> Who doesn't love dolphins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boat to Downtown Disney



Think I'm homesick


----------



## bababear_50

Ok it's time 

Decided to buy a small point contract now and more when the property I own sells. Soooooooooooooo anyone with a 30 point Dec use use OKW interested in letting Baba make her dream come true ?????
PLEASE
       
Hugs Mel 
Dreams realy do come true


----------



## simzac

bababear_50 said:


> Ok it's time
> 
> Decided to buy a small point contract now and more when the property I own sells. Soooooooooooooo anyone with a 30 point Dec use use OKW interested in letting Baba make her dream come true ?????
> PLEASE
> 
> Hugs Mel
> Dreams realy do come true



Good luck


----------



## bababear_50

Well it's about time   bababear------          

Hoping to become a TRUE OKW lover here --contract submiited to owner and accepted now it's off to Disney for first right of Refusal. 39 points Aug UY ,,it's a small one but a good one    

,,plenty of time for that addontis disease to hit 
Figured it was time for me to become an offical member    
Wish me luck guys 
Hugs Mel


----------



## simzac

bababear_50 said:


> Well it's about time   bababear------
> 
> Hoping to become a TRUE OKW lover here --contract submiited to owner and accepted now it's off to Disney for first right of Refusal. 39 points Aug UY ,,it's a small one but a good one
> 
> ,,plenty of time for that addontis disease to hit
> Figured it was time for me to become an offical member
> Wish me luck guys
> Hugs Mel



If this is your first DVC contract, you will need alot of pixie dust to help get this thru.


----------



## bababear_50

Yes it's my first ,,lol I know it won"t be my last ---thanks for the pixie dust .
Hugs Mel
OKW won my heart when I was there touring around last March ,,


----------



## byoung

MiaSRN62 said:


> OKW Lover here !
> I'm a bit late checking in with this thread, as I recently got back from a trip to WDW and I'm going through vacation withdrawl mode.  A week ago I was in shorts and flip flops.....in the morning I'll be facing negative windchill temps !  As for the things I love about OKW (too numerous to even list, but here goes) :
> Walking to check-in :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh...those spacious balconies :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those views :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighthouse....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia's :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ferry ride....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "wall" :


Nice pictures.


----------



## scm200

We arrive on Sunday and I can't wait to see what OKW has to offer.  I bought in at SSR last December and this is our first trip home since then.
Sharon


----------



## tink_about_it

We are back from our home...OKW and already have another trip booked for there! 

Here are some fun pics at OKW:
My girls before an early morning at Epcot having breakfast:




The ducks we fed from breakfast:




From the top of the slide:




Some goofy faces being made, but they loved the sand area:




Me going down the slide:


----------



## bababear_50

Ah Hah  I always wondered if Adults use the pool slide --   
Now I know --can't wait to try it,,,your girls are beautiful--look like they were enjoying themselves. 
I think the grounds around OKW are just beautiful--thanks for sharing the pictures--wonderful shots. 
Hugs Mel


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi Jen !
Love your pictures !  The slide is terrific, isn't it ?!    The girls are adorable.....


----------



## tink_about_it

Thanks Mel and Maria! The kids had so much fun going down that slide that DH and I started going...DH took that shot of me and I thought it was so funny! We had a ball! We LOVE OKW!


----------



## cwnhokie

I wanna go back!   Maybe I'll dig out some pictures to post today.


----------



## RangerPooh

Everyones pictures and good reviews has made me happy about our decision to stay at OKW this December.


----------



## WOW

We are DVCr's since 1995 and OKW is absolutely our favorite place.  No question!!!!!  Been there a about 35 times and still lovin it!!!  Such a good and homey place.......we could actually live there in a 2 bedroom.


----------



## hemispheredancer

Thanks for the photos.  I got my fix for the day!!  The next 2 months aren't going to go by fast enough!!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

WOW said:


> We are DVCr's since 1995 and OKW is absolutely our favorite place.  No question!!!!!  Been there a about 35 times and still lovin it!!!  Such a good and homey place.......we could actually live there in a 2 bedroom.



Wow, 35 times-I think that's great! I'm just curious-do you know about how many different buildings you've been in.  Any areas you've stayed at that you hope you don't get again?  I just wondered.


----------



## cwnhokie

I'm going to try to add some pictures, if I can remember how to do it.





Our view from our 1 bedroom villa 6414





My boys in the jacuzzi tub, they were washing off their face paint from MGM





Our patio


----------



## cwnhokie

A couple more.


----------



## Ronald Duck

cwnhokie-

NICE pic of the pool in the evening...first one I've ever seen.

That's our swimming time...I'm ready to take a dip right now!

Just NINE more days...feel free to post more tasty pics


----------



## beccasmom

Count me in!  I love everything about Old Key West.  OKW had me at hello....I loved it at first sight and that has never changed.  My mom does not want to stay at any other DVC resort when she travels with us!  

Olivia's
strolling around the beautiful grounds
taking it easy by the pool
relaxing in the hot tub
sitting on the porch with my morning coffee/evening "whatever" beverage
seeing the sun shine through the windows in the morning
even doing the wash is a pleasure!  
hearing those wonderful words "_WELCOME HOME_"!


----------



## hemispheredancer

even doing the wash is a pleasure!

Any chore at OKW/WDW is a pleasure.  Heck, I don't mind doing a few dishes or vacuuming every now and then.  Beats doing it at home!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

Time to Bump this thread


----------



## Ronald Duck

I can't take credit for taking thse two photos...only for finding, stitching, and editing them.  I love them, though.









I'll be there in two days


----------



## hemispheredancer

Ronald Duck.....thanks for rubbing it in!


----------



## KyleRayner

Staying at OKW for the first time Oct 6-13, 2007. After all the pictures posted on this thread, I can't wait!!!


----------



## bababear_50

Time for a little bump of  my favourite thread 

I must say the pictures posted on this thread are the BEST!!!


----------



## Blueyed Girl

We had the pleasure of staying at OKW this past February.  There was a mix up with our ressie's at AKL and I stayed on line every day for a week trying to find an opening somewhere else for the week we were going.  Thanks to a convention there was nothing!  Then one day, an opening at OKW was available!!!  It's almost as if we were meant to be there the way it all worked out.  We booked a studio for 6 nights and when we got there we were bumped up to a 1 bedroom villa for free!  Needless to say we are HOOKED.  If this was Disney's plan all along, it worked! 

We are going again Feb 08 and can not think of a better place to stay.  This time we booked the 1 bedroom ourselves.  We can not wait!!!  I love everything about this resort and so does DH.  We hope to one day be DVC owners too.


----------



## drag n' fly

bababear_50 said:


> Time for a little bump of my favourite thread
> 
> I must say the pictures posted on this thread are the BEST!!!


 
Hey funny to bump into you here! We have OKW shortlisted for DVC!


----------



## bababear_50

Bump for our friend Edk35 

lovely bunch of OKW people here !!
Thanks to everyone who post on this thread ,
Hugs Mel


----------



## Pixie Power!

We are staying at OKW during our next trip and cant wait as it will be our first DVC stay.

A couple of q's if you all dont mind....

How long does the boat take to get to DTD and what are the operating hours?

Which part of DTD does it drop you off at?

We are in a 2bed, do we get a dvd player in our room?

Do the buses rum directly to all parks or do we have to go to change at the transportation centre?

Can we buy detergent etc on site or is it provided?

Many thanks for all your help, i promise to take lots of photos so i can add to this post when i get back.

Many thanks

Emma


----------



## s.r.disney nut

Been owners at OKW since 1992. As the saying goes in our family, "Old Key West is the Best". We have stayed at VWL, BWV, BCV, HHI and we still like OKW. Now that the kids are older, BCV are also moving up in popularity for them because of the easy access to Epcot.


----------



## UncleKyle

Just bought OKW resale and we're staying Sept 30th though Oct 6th. We can't wait! Thanks for this thread, it gets all of us excited.


----------



## hemispheredancer

How long does the boat take to get to DTD and what are the operating hours? I believe it is about 15-20 minutes.  You will make a stop at SSR.

Which part of DTD does it drop you off at?The boat drops you off right by Rainforest and Capt. Jacks.

We are in a 2bed, do we get a dvd player in our room?No, only in the living room.

Do the buses rum directly to all parks or do we have to go to change at the transportation centre?Yes, the buses run straight to the parks.  If you want to go to a different resort, you will have to take the DD bus and catch the desired bus or you can take the bus to TTC and catch a resort bus.

Can we buy detergent etc on site or is it provided? Yes, you can buy detergent in the General Store but you will get a single use box of Tide to get you started.


----------



## AKV707

We will be staying in a studio at OKW on our next trip.  It will be our first DVC trip!  Can't wait to check out OKW!


----------



## bababear_50

Just booked my March Break at OKW --five lovely nights  
Can't wait to Go Home !!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Celebrating just receiving the blue DVC  membership card and thought I'd bump my favorite thread!! 

Have a great day 
Hugs Mel


----------



## simzac

bababear_50 said:


> Just booked my March Break at OKW --five lovely nights
> Can't wait to Go Home !!
> Hugs Mel



I'm jealous. Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## Blueyed Girl

We are going again in Feb!  I can't wait.  We are absolutely in love with OKW.  We aren't in DVC yet but if everything goes as planned we should start buying points around 2009!


----------



## KyleRayner

Just returned from my first stay at my home resort, OKW!!! We were there 10/5-10/13. It was so beautiful. We stayed in a 2BR Lockoff. The rooms are so big and spacious, I loved it!! It really felt like you were in the Key West.

I look forward to staying there again!!


----------



## Goofy DVC

Been members since 93. Love OKW!!! Will be staying in a GV next June. Can't wait


----------



## mommym

My 2 DS, ages 9 and 11, and I just returned from 6 days at OKW in a 2 bedroom-yes, we had LOTS of room to spread out.  My parents were planning to join us on this trip but at the last minute my dad's ongoing health issues forced them to cancel so we were "stuck" in a 2BR.  We were in building 48 and really enjoyed the location as the walk to both the Turtle Pond pool and South Point pool was quick.  Hopped on any bus to get to the HH-very easy.  Just a couple of observations that some of you may comment on.  Twice returning from the parks the busdriver deviated from the route and pulled into Miller's Road first and then the HH and then on to Peninsular Road and the other stops-not a big deal for us but just kind of odd.  I just wonder if they again stopped at HH on their way back out?-if not and I was a guest who  hopped on that bus to go to HH that would be unfortunate.  Also, did I dream it or did we used to get lotion with our other toiletries?  We found none and it's actually the one toiletry I missed.  We received a half empty shampoo in the master and a more than half empty shower gel in the other bathroom.  I bring my own shampoo so not a huge deal but just kind of felt stingy.  Actually, it kind of grossed me out but I don't want to make a huge deal out of it...Stay was wonderful though and really enjoyed OKW.


----------



## adreamisawish

My first trip to OKW is this weekend...my birthday trip with my best friend!!  Leaving the kids and husbands behind.  We have both stayed lots of other places, but are looking forward to this resort.  Will we love it??


----------



## DisneyBride'03

adreamisawish said:


> My first trip to OKW is this weekend...my birthday trip with my best friend!!  Leaving the kids and husbands behind.  We have both stayed lots of other places, but are looking forward to this resort.  Will we love it??



Happy Birthday and have a great trip!!

Have been wondering where this "missing in action" thread was....

Our first trip here will be in June.....

I did take the ferry over last mth when I stayed at SSR.....walked around, had one of Ramona's margarita's at the bar...lovely


----------



## DeniseY

I am so happy this thread popped up today.....we booked a very last minute trip to Disney and only OKW and SSR were available.  We picked OKW because it looked so pretty and now I am soooo glad we did.  I am also really happy that availability was limited because otherwise we probably would have returned to Beach Club Villas which we really enjoyed.  I think I will still miss being able to walk home from Epcot after dinner but it sure seems OKW has many other benefits!  Can't wait!


----------



## Disney2XS

We joined DVC in 1994.  We love OKW!! Best decision we ever made.


----------



## liltink

I just stayed at OKW Nov 26-Dec 1 with 2 girlfriends. We had a great time and had plenty of space. No big problems, except a missing untensil or 2  and no extra towels for us. Otherwise, everything was terrific. Returning in Aug '08 with my DH,DD and DSIL. They are more excited  than I am! If that's possible!
liltink


----------



## simzac

It's just hard to beat a relaxing week at OKW.


----------



## UP Disney

I'm so glad to hear these great comments.  We bought at SSR but are staying in an OKW studio for a week in March and an OKW 2-bedroom for a week in June.  For March, it is DH, DD22, DD19 and myself.  For June, we add my mother, sister, niece & nephew.  The more I hear and read, the happier I am with my decision to stay at OKW.


----------



## Saratoga Souris

We are thrilled.... our favourite resort finally opened up for our UY.


----------



## AKV707

Saratoga Souris said:


> We are thrilled.... our favourite resort finally opened up for our UY.




Sounds like an OKW add on is in your future!  Good luck with the add on.  OKW is a great resort.  We may add on there someday.


----------



## hemispheredancer

To those that have asked "will I like it"....you will LOVE it!!!  You won't want to leave!!  It is so laid back and relaxing there!!  Not sure if we will be there this spring or if we will be going to the Keys.  If we go further south I know I will be going through Disney withdrawls!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

UP Disney said:


> I'm so glad to hear these great comments.  We bought at SSR but are staying in an OKW studio for a week in March and an OKW 2-bedroom for a week in June.  For March, it is DH, DD22, DD19 and myself.  For June, we add my mother, sister, niece & nephew.  The more I hear and read, the happier I am with my decision to stay at OKW.



We have a 2 bdr and a studio for th week of June 8...celebrating DS14 8th grade graduation, our 5 yr anniv, which is now DD's b day (2) and my mom's 70th bday!

I took the ferry over from SSR on last months trip...so tranquil...just hung out at the Gurgling Suitcase, had 2 margaritas, should have had only one...lol..great CM's!!! Cant wait....just trying to determine what section/bldg to request!!

Congrats Saratoga S!!


----------



## UP Disney

DisneyBride'03 said:


> We have a 2 bdr and a studio for th week of June 8...celebrating DS14 8th grade graduation, our 5 yr anniv, which is now DD's b day (2) and my mom's 70th bday!
> 
> I took the ferry over from SSR on last months trip...so tranquil...just hung out at the Gurgling Suitcase, had 2 margaritas, should have had only one...lol..great CM's!!! Cant wait....just trying to determine what section/bldg to request!!
> 
> Congrats Saratoga S!!



Cool, maybe we'll run into each other while we are there.

We also took a ride over there from Saratoga Springs last month to check it out.  We really liked the look & feel.


----------



## ariel & eric

Bought DVC in 1997 at OKW and would never change.  We have stayed at BW and BC.  Neither are as relaxing as OKW.  We have no desire to stay anywhere else.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

*Love it, Love It and can't get enough*!
I've done all of the DVC Resorts, like them all but it was love at 1st sight with OKW. No matter, what the accomodations (of course GV's are the bomb) I still prefer to be "Welcomed Home" at OKW.

See you all June 08!


----------



## kikiV

going OKW for the first time.  what are the best buildings and what are the different views you might get.


----------



## kschafer

We will be renters this summer at OKW.  Must admit, I initially choose it because of price but after learning about it, I am SOOO excited to get there 

Maybe if my dream comes true (come on dream makers!!) I would win the DVC membership.  My hubby and I are both teachers, we would never be able to afford on our own 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

kschafer said:


> We will be renters this summer at OKW.  Must admit, I initially choose it because of price but after learning about it, I am SOOO excited to get there
> 
> Maybe if my dream comes true (come on dream makers!!) I would win the DVC membership.  My hubby and I are both teachers, we would never be able to afford on our own
> 
> Thanks for the pics!



We are there right after school lets out Celebrating DS14's 8th grade graduation.....

You can purchase DVC and make monthly payments....that is what most do, or there is the resale market Smaller contract...smaller price tag


----------



## DisneyBride'03

BEASLYBOO said:


> *Love it, Love It and can't get enough*!
> I've done all of the DVC Resorts, like them all but it was love at 1st sight with OKW. No matter, what the accomodations (of course GV's are the bomb) I still prefer to be "Welcomed Home" at OKW.
> 
> See you all June 08!



Should we start a list of June 08 key Westers?
We are there June 8 -13...really didnt want to fly home on Friday the 13th, lol...however, dont like the Friday night points


----------



## UP Disney

We are at OKW June 6-14 in a 2-bedroom.  It will be DH, DD22, DD19, Dmom, Dsis, Dnephew10 & Dniece7 and I.  It will be our second trip there.  Our first is Feb. 29-Mar. 8.


----------



## yaksack

subscribing


----------



## simzac

Next week I get to call MS to make our OKW reservations for next January Our boys are going to stay for 4 nights and DW and myself are going to stay for 8 nights. The boys have to go back to school on the 6th next year, thus the reason for the short trip for them. Don't fret for them though, they are going to Hawaii the following June with the marching band while DW and I will wait for Kolina to open.


----------



## RichieGraciemom

going to okw for the first time in one week and cant wait.  so confident that I will love it we have two studios booked in august to take my sister and her family with us.  these boards make me want a cool drink on my porch after a long day in the parks.  ps what is turtle pond pool, is that the main pool?


----------



## simzac

Turtle pond is one of the quiet pools.


----------



## IAMaGR8DISMOM

We really enjoy the turtle pond pool, and the sandcastle pool.  OKW is our absolute favorite DVC resort.  It is a great fit for our family.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Our trip next month we will be splitting between OKW and AKV concierge.  We are ending at OKW, because it just feels like home!  Soon I'll have to be making my ressies for next January though.  We will be doing a 2 bedroom for a week and then a 1 bedroom for another 5 days after our guests leave.


----------



## bababear_50

thought I'd give my Favourite Thread a Bump!!
Getting close to my visit HOME!!!

Hugs Mel


----------



## sajetto

I'm in on this thread! We just added on to OKW, but our next two trips are booked at AKV. Looks like we'll be missing OKW till next June but we'll pop over for a visit this June and to see the decorations during Christmas.


----------



## *WeLuvDisney*

We LOVE OKW!!! We have stayed there 3 out of our last 4 trips!

The room size is great! The kids LOVE the slide! The buses never seem crowded. It's a short ride to the parks. We love to take the boat to DTD! We can NOT wait to get back there!

Here is one of my favorite pics from our last trip in November. One am while we were on the porch, we saw this....


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Great photo!


----------



## Flyerfan

I sooo hope I can get in at 7 months.  Our home is SSR and we'd like to do a split stay in November.  I think I'm going to fall in love with OKW.   I can't wait.


----------



## eporter66

We will be at OKW a week from today - hoping it is a great experience


----------



## dukehoopsfan

We are DVC owners at SSR - but we are going to be staying at OKW in August for the first time!  We are going on the DCL first and then spending 4 days at WDW.

I just went through all 11 pages - and I am very excited about OKW!  

Is there a particular building/area to request or is the resort pretty accessible by foot?  (We will not have a car.)

eporter66 - noticed we are neighbors at DVC but also in true geographic location - myself and family live in Saratoga Springs, NY also!


----------



## Flyerfan

dukehoopsfan said:


> eporter66 - noticed we are neighbors at DVC but also in true geographic location - myself and family live in Saratoga Springs, NY also!



That is so cool that both you and eporter66 live in SS NY.  Does it feel like home when you are in SSR?


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Count me in as an OKW lover!!! We just had our 1st trip there (New Year '08)  I LOVED everything about OKW.  What a beautiful place!!!  A great big THANK YOU goes out to all you OKW owners for sharing your lovely home resort.


----------



## shellynn24

I just saw this thread for the first time today and I enjoyed reading all 11 pages of it!  I'm happy to hear all the good stuff about OKW.  I am going to try and book a 1 bdrm for the first week of December, we chose this resort because the 1 bdrm is huge and we will need the space with the 3 kids (1 under the age of three).  I was lucky enough to get a BW view studio at BWV this summer for our first trip home and now I'm afraid nothing will live up to it.  Hopefully I'll fall in love with OKW because I loved POR soooo much, my fave resort before we became members.  Keep up the praise and pics, I love to look at the pics!


----------



## dukehoopsfan

Flyerfan said:


> That is so cool that both you and eporter66 live in SS NY.  Does it feel like home when you are in SSR?



While we were on the tour last summer - we were asked quite a few times does this remind you of home?  We paused before we said no not really!  The overall "feel" is turn of the century victorian Saratoga Springs - but it is not what Saratoga Springs feels like today.  I would image the days of high society, racing horses, casinos and victorian days was what the theme of the resort was built around...but today's Saratoga is still quaint but has Eddie Bauer, Starbuck's, Border's etc. mixed in with the great selection of speciality boutiques.  As for the resort - the names of areas/buildings etc. are true places in Saratoga, but the design of things is not the same. The historical homes are not painted soft pink, blues and greens, High Rock Spring is not a bubbling spring of water - but a fountain (water fountain to drink from) area where you can fill water bottle etc. of the spring water.  The pool area at the Grandstand is right on with the red and white colors, the bar area looks almost exactly the same as the grandstand areas at the track!   The Carriage House is what I imagine the hotels of days ago looking like - rich with tradition.  We loved the horse/jockey statue outside the Carriage House - there are statues similiar to that on Broadway (the main street).  

It was fun walking around looking at things to find the Saratoga icons.  We found it funny to see prints in the rooms that we have in our own house!  Our son was like - hey that is the picture we have in the living room!  

Overall it is reminiscent of "old" Saratoga - a time we never got to see!  It is a beautiful resort!


----------



## Kathi OD

Flyerfan said:


> I sooo hope I can get in at 7 months.  Our home is SSR and we'd like to do a split stay in November.  I think I'm going to fall in love with OKW.   I can't wait.



Depending on when in November, you should be able to get something, even if you have to waitlist.  DH and I always visit WDW in November.  We always have to wait until the 7 month window because we own at BWV (you can see by my sig we have never stayed there).  

If you are anything at all like us, you will definitely LOVE OKW.  When I go to Florida, I want to feel like I am in Florida.  OKW definitely has the Florida/Caribbean feel.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Love all these replies  I love SSR, and enjoyed what the PP wrote up there! But we want try all DVC resorts...and we really want the space of the 2 BDR...and want to relax this trip! And you cant beat the points!


----------



## springandmac

DisneyBride'03 said:


> We are there right after school lets out Celebrating DS14's 8th grade graduation..





DisneyBride'03 said:


> We are there June 8 -13



We will be there at the exact same time, for the exact same reason.  Except it's my DD that's graduating 8th grade.


----------



## simzac

Only 317 more days til we head home to OKW Glad to see this thread is still going strong.


----------



## warriorboy648

So glad to have found this thread. I just booked a 2 bedroom unit for august. I have wanted to stay at OKW for 7 years. We got 40% off so I can finally go. There are 7 of us going. My husband thinks we should save $$$ and book 2 rooms at a mod. 

What does everyone else think???


----------



## DisneyBride'03

springandmac said:


> We will be there at the exact same time, for the exact same reason.  Except it's my DD that's graduating 8th grade.



 I am thinking abt a graduation cake at the pool....or something. Boys dont get into the celebrate mood.... but my DD's do My mom and possibly Bil and family as well....right now we have a 2 bdr and 2 studios by HH...

We were going to do June 1-7, but we already have a snow day to make up, so I am glad I changed last minute...wasnt crazy abt flying home on Fri the 13th...  , however the 73 pts for Fri was even more !!!

We will also be celebrating (low key) our DD's 2nd b-day and our 5 yr wedding anniv (same day)....
So looking forward to OKW 

Any special ideas you have for your DD? I havent told my DD11 abt the new Hanna Montana thing at the Boutique...yet...but your DD is probably too old for that?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

warriorboy648 said:


> So glad to have found this thread. I just booked a 2 bedroom unit for august. I have wanted to stay at OKW for 7 years. We got 40% off so I can finally go. There are 7 of us going. My husband thinks we should save $$$ and book 2 rooms at a mod.
> 
> What does everyone else think???



You dont get a porch or balcony at mods.....7 years? Go for it with the 40% discount And you will have a kitchen..(saving $$ on food)..have washer/dryer, less packing...the 2 bdr's are huge!
Tell him you will be saving money...just in a different way! The vacation will be more relaxing!


----------



## wdwfan0123

I just found this thread buried way down...   We just purchased OKW 2 months ago and can't wait til our first trip home in Oct 08!!!  (Wish it was sooner)

Please everyone, please keep posting pictures and experiences (and pictures  ) of OKW.  It's so much fun to look and read through all the posts and it will keep me going til October when I can return the favor.

Thanks everyone 

Kristi


----------



## DisneyBride'03

ok, think I should post a photo for all you OKW lovers

Last Dec I ventured over to OKW to check it out while staying at SSR!


----------



## mikron

I bought OKW along with my sister in 2005, my sister loves BCV and stays there 2 out of 3 visits. Until now, her and friends are in a 2 bed room dedicated at OKW and can't get over the size. They like the size of the kitchen you feal more like you are home. They have eaten in more this trip then all the other trips at SSR & BCV.  I TOLD HER, OKW not that far from anything and is more like home.


----------



## sajetto

Great photo Disneybride


----------



## DisneyBride'03

THanks...will get better ones in June


----------



## cc1075

We are leaving one week today for five weeks at OKW - guess that says it all!!!

When we first bought many years ago - we only bought enough points for one week - - well after the first week I just wasn't going to leave - so down to the Hospitality House (remember I said many years ago) and bought another week - same thing at the end of two weeks.  And, that brings us to today and only seven more days here in the great white north and it will be five weeks of sunshine in our "home away from home"

Yes, we love OKW!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We are leaving one week today for five weeks at OKW - guess that says it all!!!


Wow !  It sure does !

Great pics disneybride !


----------



## MegansMom

*To all those who LOVE OKW:*

I am staying at OKW for the first time in June with my family for a Grand Gathering.  After looking at some of the pics, I am really excited about going!  One of the reasons we chose OKW was the fact it had 2 beds in each studio--YEAH!  But that also poses one small problem for my Dad.  He had bypass surgery several years ago, and has a difficult time laying down in a bed.  He actually sleeps much better sitting up in a chair or stretched out on a couch.  Do you think it might be possible for them to get some type of comfortable chair moved into his room for his medical condition?  I know I have seen pics of chairs and ottomans in the larger villas at OKW.  What do you think?  Please help out with info in any way possible!  TIA


----------



## dcamdad

MegansMom said:


> *To all those who LOVE OKW:*
> 
> I am staying at OKW for the first time in June with my family for a Grand Gathering.  After looking at some of the pics, I am really excited about going!  One of the reasons we chose OKW was the fact it had 2 beds in each studio--YEAH!  But that also poses one small problem for my Dad.  He had bypass surgery several years ago, and has a difficult time laying down in a bed.  He actually sleeps much better sitting up in a chair or stretched out on a couch.  Do you think it might be possible for them to get some type of comfortable chair moved into his room for his medical condition?  I know I have seen pics of chairs and ottomans in the larger villas at OKW.  What do you think?  Please help out with info in any way possible!  TIA



A 1-BR may be a better option as they are all equipped with the chair and ottoman which I have actually fallen asleep in several times and was quite comfortable.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wow !  It sure does !
> 
> Great pics disneybride !



Thanks!! cant wait to stay there in jUNE! We are now flying in the night before...so we can get to oKW first thing and at least check in!


----------



## bababear_50

We had the time of our lives ----next addon will be at our home resort OKW!!!

Thanks for sharing and adding on everyone !
Hugs Mel


----------



## edk35

Bump Bump


----------



## edk35

Subscribing and I can't wait to read all of these!! We are staying at OKW in July and maybe again in Nov. I can't wait to check it out.


----------



## dianeschlicht

MegansMom said:


> *To all those who LOVE OKW:*
> 
> I am staying at OKW for the first time in June with my family for a Grand Gathering.  After looking at some of the pics, I am really excited about going!  One of the reasons we chose OKW was the fact it had 2 beds in each studio--YEAH!  But that also poses one small problem for my Dad.  He had bypass surgery several years ago, and has a difficult time laying down in a bed.  He actually sleeps much better sitting up in a chair or stretched out on a couch.  Do you think it might be possible for them to get some type of comfortable chair moved into his room for his medical condition?  I know I have seen pics of chairs and ottomans in the larger villas at OKW.  What do you think?  Please help out with info in any way possible!  TIA


How many of you in your grand gathering?  It sounds like you are only staying in a studio, but if you go with a 1 or 2 bedroom, you will have a queen sized sofa bed, a love seat AND an easy chair and ottoman not to mention the king bed, Jacuzzi in the master bath and the full sized kitchen and laundry room as well as the big covered dining porch.  There is no way to get anything like an easy chair or sofa moved into a studio for you at OKW.  First of all, they don't have that service, and secondly, there would be nowhere to put it!  With two queen beds, a table and chairs etc, there isn't room for a sofa or easy chair too.  I suppose you could always rent a hospital bed for him if you wanted to go to that expense, but at that point, it seems to me a  1 or 2 bedroom would be cheaper.


----------



## NikiM20

Hi All!! Can I ask some ?'s about OKW? I finally convinced DH to buy me DVC, and I have decided on OKW. But first I need to make sure there is enough for DD8 to do. 
1)Are the pools nice? Nice enough to spend a day by the pool?

2)I also have read that the rooms were "worn" looking, but I just dont expect that from Disney. 

3)Do the studios have enough room for 3 people?

4)Is it the resort i want to continue to visit year after year?

So give me the good, the bad and the ugly  

We were upgraded last summer to Saratoga Springs and LOVED it, but financially we can only afford a small resale now. I am so excited I cant wait!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

NikiM20 said:


> Hi All!! Can I ask some ?'s about OKW? I finally convinced DH to buy me DVC, and I have decided on OKW. But first I need to make sure there is enough for DD8 to do.
> 1)Are the pools nice? Nice enough to spend a day by the pool?
> 
> 2)I also have read that the rooms were "worn" looking, but I just dont expect that from Disney.
> 
> 3)Do the studios have enough room for 3 people?
> 
> 4)Is it the resort i want to continue to visit year after year?
> 
> So give me the good, the bad and the ugly
> 
> We were upgraded last summer to Saratoga Springs and LOVED it, but financially we can only afford a small resale now. I am so excited I cant wait!!!
> 
> Thanks!!



Read the Thread called-Does OKW look Old on the 3/17 Planning Forum


----------



## edk35

bababear_50 said:


> Bump for our friend Edk35
> 
> lovely bunch of OKW people here !!
> Thanks to everyone who post on this thread ,
> Hugs Mel




Thanks bababear...I am reading these right now....AND CAN'T WAIT TIL JULY.


----------



## edk35

Saratoga Souris said:


> We are thrilled.... our favourite resort finally opened up for our UY.




Can we still add on at OKW????? I thought it was sold out.


----------



## edk35

Flyerfan said:


> I sooo hope I can get in at 7 months.  Our home is SSR and we'd like to do a split stay in November.  I think I'm going to fall in love with OKW.   I can't wait.




I am trying to do the same thing in Nov. I hope we both get in !!!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

edk35 said:


> Can we still add on at OKW????? I thought it was sold out.



yes you can!!


----------



## edk35

DisneyBride'03 said:


> yes you can!!




Do you know the cost per point? Are the incentives only for buying into AKV or SSR? thanks


----------



## DisneyBride'03

edk35 said:


> Do you know the cost per point? Are the incentives only for buying into AKV or SSR? thanks



usuaully the incentives are just for the new properties....they have old contracts at OKW...you can get them direct through Disney...your guide would have to find one with your use year usually...or find one through resale.

not sure of the current price per point, however! Alot of people have added on here too I think so they can get that 11 mth window for booking the GV's!!!


----------



## mickey&minniealways

It is also one of only two properties on site that has a basketball court. ( I have 2 teenage sons this is a big deal to them. )


----------



## Basser

We love OKW. Large rooms, palm trees, relaxing music, pina cooladas buy the pool, breakfast on the deck. Can't wait to go back "HOME"


----------



## dianeschlicht

edk35 said:


> Can we still add on at OKW????? I thought it was sold out.



Yes, and if you add-on direct from Disney, you will get the 2057 end date, so a nice 15 year extention over most of the contracts offered on the resale market.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Where are the basketabll courts located? Will  "Hank" give you a b-ball...or is it a rental??

Thanks!


----------



## nonzerosum

After reading a lot about OKW, I am super excited to go.  Initially I was a bit underwhelmed--thought the rooms looked a little Golden Girls c.1984.  Now I have seen the light and have realized what this resort is all about.  

I have some questions and hope this is the right thread:

We have 2 small children, 2 and 4 and really liked being at the Poly last trip as we could easily be back for naps every day and not feel like nap meant eating up a huge chunk of the day.  Is it reasonable to go back to 
OKW for naps (using the buses), or does this just take too much time?  I wouldn't imagine a car makes this any faster, by the time you factor in loading up baby gear, putting kids in car seats etc???

Do all 2 bedroom villas have a patio/porch?

What floor are 2 bedroom villas on, or does it depend on where you are on the property?

Is there a gift shop where you can buy incidentals that you may have forgotten at home?  

I have heard that many people eat in more at OKW because of the size of the kitchens.  For those who do, what do you cook?  I know this is a weird question, but I don't love to cook while on vacation and don't love the idea of doing the same thing I do everyday at home.  I do, however, appreciate the convenience and cost savings of in-room meals.

Are the grounds really as beautiful as they look.  Are there lots of places to stroll around and go for walks?  We'll be taking my parents who are very outdoorsy and love to wake up seemingly pre-dawn and go for walks.  Will they be happy with what there is to see on the property?

Any recommendations for where to stay at OKW considering we have small kids?  


Thanks for any input!!  I certainly would have never considered OKW if it wasn't for the info on these boards.  Now I can't wait.


----------



## MickeynMinnie

subscribing!!! going to OKW for the first time in may!!!  I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Hi all.  I've been lurking on this thread for a bit because I'm seriously thinking about doing my add on at OKW. 

I just love the theming and the feel of the resort- should be a nice offset of busy BWV.  

Hearing all the stories of how you all love it so much makes it more and more appealing.  Thanks!


----------



## snyderla

We love OKW!  It is so peaceful and beautiful.  When I called last week to reserve our units for an upcoming trip, the cast member recommended we request near Hospitality House.  We don't want to, because when we drive back to our rooms we love the ride through the resort!  It's more like we really are coming home to our vacation neighborhood!  The view from behind there, on Peninsular (?) Road of the back of the hospitality area is beautiful.
Our home resort is SSR, but OKW is our 2nd favorite place to stay.  (The decor of the rooms is what we like best about SSR, but the overall look of OKW is better to me than SSR.)
Lori


----------



## dvczerfs

Our Points Are In Boardwalk And Sara. We Stay At Old Key West. Quiet, No Hubub!!! Going Back Home In October!


----------



## edk35

dianeschlicht said:


> Yes, and if you add-on direct from Disney, you will get the 2057 end date, so a nice 15 year extention over most of the contracts offered on the resale market.



WOW really?? Didn't think about that. How much is it to add on per point at OKW? Thanks. I guess there are no incentives though????


----------



## MickeynMinnie

leaving in 51 days to stay at OKW for the first time!!!   i can't wait! it can't get here soon enought!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

edk35 said:


> WOW really?? Didn't think about that. How much is it to add on per point at OKW? Thanks. I guess there are no incentives though????



Not sure, but I think it is up to $101 a point now.


----------



## GGOOFY1

nonzerosum said:


> After reading a lot about OKW, I am super excited to go.  Initially I was a bit underwhelmed--thought the rooms looked a little Golden Girls c.1984.  Now I have seen the light and have realized what this resort is all about.
> 
> I have some questions and hope this is the right thread:
> 
> We have 2 small children, 2 and 4 and really liked being at the Poly last trip as we could easily be back for naps every day and not feel like nap meant eating up a huge chunk of the day.  Is it reasonable to go back to
> OKW for naps (using the buses), or does this just take too much time?  I wouldn't imagine a car makes this any faster, by the time you factor in loading up baby gear, putting kids in car seats etc???
> 
> Do all 2 bedroom villas have a patio/porch?
> 
> What floor are 2 bedroom villas on, or does it depend on where you are on the property?
> 
> Is there a gift shop where you can buy incidentals that you may have forgotten at home?
> 
> I have heard that many people eat in more at OKW because of the size of the kitchens.  For those who do, what do you cook?  I know this is a weird question, but I don't love to cook while on vacation and don't love the idea of doing the same thing I do everyday at home.  I do, however, appreciate the convenience and cost savings of in-room meals.
> 
> Are the grounds really as beautiful as they look.  Are there lots of places to stroll around and go for walks?  We'll be taking my parents who are very outdoorsy and love to wake up seemingly pre-dawn and go for walks.  Will they be happy with what there is to see on the property?
> 
> Any recommendations for where to stay at OKW considering we have small kids?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input!!  I certainly would have never considered OKW if it wasn't for the info on these boards.  Now I can't wait.



I am one of those who like to cook at OKW (or should I say, love to save money)!!  I make meals that are easy to put together and easy to warm up.  This year we are going with 6 boys all 18yo for their HS graduation, my DD, boyfriend, DH and myself in the GV.  

Example of meals:

Lasagna and garlic bread
Chicken fajitas and beef tacos
Sloppy Joes
Hamburgers and Brats


----------



## nonzerosum

GGOOFY1:  Thanks for the meal support.  I do love to save a penny.  Six 18 year old boys...God help you!!!!  I'm sure it will be a riot and the memory of a lifetime.  Have fun!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Thanks too! We have a big group, inc 2 14 rd old boys, great meal ideas!!


----------



## GGOOFY1

nonzerosum said:


> GGOOFY1:  Thanks for the meal support.  I do love to save a penny.  Six 18 year old boys...God help you!!!!  I'm sure it will be a riot and the memory of a lifetime.  Have fun!




I forgot one more thing:  Lots of cereal!!!  Last summer there were 3 boys and in one week I went through 6 boxes of frosted flakes cereal!!  I can't imagine how many boxes I will need this year.  The original 3 have not stopped talking about the trip last summer, and now they are planning their days for this summer.  They have made a Disney Mama so proud!!!


----------



## edk35

dianeschlicht said:


> Not sure, but I think it is up to $101 a point now.





Thanks!!!


----------



## MickeynMinnie

GGOOFY1 said:


> I forgot one more thing:  Lots of cereal!!!  Last summer there were 3 boys and in one week I went through 6 boxes of frosted flakes cereal!!  I can't imagine how many boxes I will need this year.  The original 3 have not stopped talking about the trip last summer, and now they are planning their days for this summer.  They have made a Disney Mama so proud!!!



how do you get the food??? do you pack it and bring it with you???  or buy it when u get down there??  
we are taking ME so if anyone has any ideas that would be great!!


----------



## GGOOFY1

We are staying at the Swan for 2 nights before we transfer over to OKW, so I will rent a car from Alamo to transfer our luggage and 8 golf bags   over to OKW.   If I'm already at OKW, I hop on a bus going to HS and then take the water taxi over to the Dolphin and pick up my car from Alamo.  You can get a car from Alamo for a good price by checking the discount code on mousesavers.com.  When I return it I will drive to the Dolphin, return the car and head to whatever park we are going to for the day.  This way I have a way to get to the Winn Dixie (Goodings is more expensive).  I have taken a taxi there, but it is easier to just have a car.  Last year we had 2 shopping carts full of stuff.  
There is a service that will take your order and deliver it to your room.  I have never done this, my list is too long.
I will also pack things from home:  salt, pepper, cinnamon, seasoning packets for the fajitas, coffee, coffee filters, garlic salt.  These are the things you only use a dash of!!

Hope that helps.....


----------



## DisneyBride'03

dianeschlicht said:


> Not sure, but I think it is up to $101 a point now.



you are right


----------



## GGOOFY1

DisneyBride'03
I woke up this morning and heard about the 5 alarm fire in downtown lockport.  Is that anywhere near you??


----------



## UP Disney

Anyone know the width of the door frame from the bedroom into the hall/kitchen area in the studios?  I want to get a curtain and tension curtain rod to hang there but need to know how wide it is.  Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## WeluvDisney2

Our first stay at OKW is in a couple of months, but we are enjoying this thread!


----------



## dvczerfs

UP Disney said:


> Anyone know the width of the door frame from the bedroom into the hall/kitchen area in the studios?  I want to get a curtain and tension curtain rod to hang there but need to know how wide it is.  Thanks for any help you can give me.



hi up disney! good question! my dd videod our 2 bedroom in december. i watched the video of the second bedroom, its hard to tell. i would get a spring loaded shower rod. they adjust by screwing them in and out. if your driving, just buy a cheap shower rod with tension ends, and bring a hacksaw blade and chop off to size. the oping has to be aleast 36 inches to 48 inches. hope this helps.


----------



## UP Disney

dvczerfs said:


> hi up disney! good question! my dd videod our 2 bedroom in december. i watched the video of the second bedroom, its hard to tell. i would get a spring loaded shower rod. they adjust by screwing them in and out. if your driving, just buy a cheap shower rod with tension ends, and bring a hacksaw blade and chop off to size. the oping has to be aleast 36 inches to 48 inches. hope this helps.



We fly down so a hacksaw isn't an option!  I was thinking about 36-48 inches as well.  

Anyone going down soon that could measure it for me?  I also need to make a curtain for it.


----------



## bababear_50

Bumping up my favorite thread,,going back this Christmas and dreaming about OKW.
Hugs Mel

Anyone have any pics of Christmas at OKW?


----------



## #1DisneylandFan

NikiM20 said:


> Hi All!! Can I ask some ?'s about OKW? I finally convinced DH to buy me DVC, and I have decided on OKW. But first I need to make sure there is enough for DD8 to do.
> 1)Are the pools nice? Nice enough to spend a day by the pool?
> 
> 2)I also have read that the rooms were "worn" looking, but I just dont expect that from Disney.
> 
> 3)Do the studios have enough room for 3 people?
> 
> 4)Is it the resort i want to continue to visit year after year?
> 
> So give me the good, the bad and the ugly
> 
> We were upgraded last summer to Saratoga Springs and LOVED it, but financially we can only afford a small resale now. I am so excited I cant wait!!!
> 
> Thanks!!



We just returned from our first trip to OKW.  We thought the resort as a whole was beautiful and so serene.  The pools are very nice and are located strategically in the resort.  Also typhoon lagoon water park is a short bus ride away.  I had also heard about worn rooms and uncleanliness, but we found nothing of the sort.  At least in Bldg 24 it was spotless and freshly painted; we found no problems with frig, coffee maker, microwave, etc.   We own at AKV but I realized I could live at OKW forever.  If you have a golfer in your family, the course runs through the resort and really adds to the beauty.  We were in a studio with two queen beds, so it would easily sleep four (family or very close friends).  There was a small kitchenette right outside of the bathroom and enough room around the table and chest of drawers in the main room.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## maciec

Hi all!  We just made reservations for a 2 bedroom unit near the HH for August 24-28.  I am really excited!  The funny thing is, the thing I am most excited about is riding the boat into DD!  DH and I stayed at Dixie Landings on our honeymoon 10 years ago and riding the boat every night was one of our favorite things to do.  The kids are most excited about the water slide.

Our kids are 4 and 7 and I offered going to a water park to them and they said "NO!"  They just want to stay at OKW and swim.  I was dumbfounded!  

I do have a two questions though.....

1)  Can someone please tell me more about the different places to eat at OKW?  

I have been reading about the wonderful margaritas at the Gurgling Suitcase, 

2)  Do they have chips and salsa to go with them by chance?

Thanks!


----------



## Flyerfan

I'm excited!!  Just made ressies for our first stay in November for 4 nights.  I can't wait!!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

I've waited, planned it all out and finally I'm only 49 days away from going back to OKW and WDW!  June 6 - June 13th,  Hope to see all of you OKW lovers there in June! Oops, well maybe not all of you at one time!


----------



## Mickeygolf

NikiM20 - The main pool at OKW is awesome.  It's very large so you can spread out, it's close to food and beverage from the Gurgling Suitcase and Goods to Go, and the slide is a blast.  My 8, 7, and 7 year olds love the slide and pool so much we can easily spend a day there and have many times before.

We've been many times and have never had a worn room.  They've always been clean and well kept, so I guess maybe we've been lucky.  Seems like when we're there something is always being cleaned up and painted to keep it looking just like it did when it first opened.

Studios fit 3 easily.  I believe the studios at OKW are the largest studios on property.  I may be wrong, but I'm not about accommodating 3 people.  We've had 4 adults in a studio before and felt it had plenty of room.  And as far as a place to keep coming back to, we've been DVC members for a long time and we look forward to returning to OKW as much as any of the parks or anything elso going on at Disney.

maciec - Food choices at OKW are great.  You have Olivia's which is a really good sit down restaurant.  We seem to hit it a couple times every trip we take.  And Goods to Go has all your standard burgers, chicken fingers, etc. for the quick snack for around the pool...as for the chips and salsa, I don't believe I've ever seen them offered, but I can't say as if I have really looked before.  The Margarita's by the way are awesome!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

Flyerfan said:


> I'm excited!!  Just made ressies for our first stay in November for 4 nights.  I can't wait!!



LETS GO FLYERS!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

GGOOFY1 said:


> DisneyBride'03
> I woke up this morning and heard about the 5 alarm fire in downtown lockport.  Is that anywhere near you??



Boy...I really need to catch up...havent been on the DIS for a bit now!

Yes, DH and I woke up thinking are house was on fire!!! We are abt 2 blocks away on a hill We could smell the house and we saw the flames from our upstairs window!!

And this morning, to bring you current...lol...we had an earthquake!!! 

As far as OKW...we are not having a grand gathering anymore...SIL and family arent coming...she just had a bypass surgery at age 45. She is doing well but wont be up for WDW .....

So we used their points (had to) and booked 2 studios at OKW our arrival night..so at least we dont have to move resorts now. So glad there was something open!
Now..to catch up!!


**Pardon all my grammatical errors......


----------



## DisneyBride'03

BEASLYBOO said:


> I've waited, planned it all out and finally I'm only 49 days away from going back to OKW and WDW!  June 6 - June 13th,  Hope to see all of you OKW lovers there in June! Oops, well maybe not all of you at one time!



We are there June 7 - 13!!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

DisneyBride'03 said:


> We are there June 7 - 13!!



    Maybe we'll see you at the pool!!!


----------



## mickey&minniealways

OKW has 1 TS, Olivia's. The Gurgling Suitcase is a bar, a very good one though. Goods to go is a counter service as is the one at Turtle Pond. It is only 15 minutes by bus to DTD or 20 minutes by boat so you really have a lot of choices.


----------



## tammymacb

I'll be taking my first trip to OKW on June 17th!  

I have a one bedroom booked for my two children and me..( Really only needed a studio but they were sold out )

I cannot wait to see it.  I think my initial reaction to buying DVC was either to buy OKW or BWV, I ended up buying BWV and will be there in May.  Now, with June in OKW I'll be able to compare..

( and knowing me, start thinking about an add on.. )


----------



## maciec

Thank you to all of you that replied to my food questions!  

And thank you to dh!  Due to Airtran having fantastic fares going down the day before our reservation was to start we added another day to our stay!   Originally we were supposed to be at OKW for 4 nights starting on Sunday 8/24, now we are moving in on Saturday.  

Coming in on Saturday actually saved us $400 over Sunday!  We won't be getting in until around 7pm so the only expense we are really going to have is dinner.  Woo Hoo!


----------



## maciec

I have another question .....

Could you please help me with a building request.  We will be taking our 7.5 dd and 5 yo ds.  We are not going to have a car and we won't have a stroller.  We are going for 4 days and spending 2 of which at the parks.  We are definitely going to MGM, and either going to a water park or MK.  The other days are going to be pool days and nights we will probably be at DTD.

I really don't care about seeing the woods or golf course, but I would like to see water and whatever view would give us the best chance of seeing native wildlife.

AAAGGGHHH!!!!  I am pulling my hair out here trying to figure out what to request.  Chalk it up to nervousness since we've never stayed at OKW before and we've never stayed at such a large resort.

HELP!!!!! Please


----------



## dvczerfs

maciec said:


> I have another question .....
> 
> Could you please help me with a building request.  We will be taking our 7.5 dd and 5 yo ds.  We are not going to have a car and we won't have a stroller.  We are going for 4 days and spending 2 of which at the parks.  We are definitely going to MGM, and either going to a water park or MK.  The other days are going to be pool days and nights we will probably be at DTD.
> 
> I really don't care about seeing the woods or golf course, but I would like to see water and whatever view would give us the best chance of seeing native wildlife.
> 
> AAAGGGHHH!!!!  I am pulling my hair out here trying to figure out what to request.  Chalk it up to nervousness since we've never stayed at OKW before and we've never stayed at such a large resort.
> 
> HELP!!!!! Please


hi maciec, basiclt the water is on the golf course.not sure when your going but when you call,(which i do as soon as i can)just tell the cm and they will note that on your ressie.they will do there best when you check in to give you your request.(hope that helps)


----------



## maciec

We are going 8/23-8/28.


----------



## MickeynMinnie

i will be there in 15 short days... ok who am i kidding it's going to be the longest 15  days of my life!! lol


----------



## MiaSRN62

> but I would like to see water and whatever view would give us the best chance of seeing native wildlife.




Hi Melissa, 
While not the closest to the main pool area and Olivia's (you'll have about a 6 minute walk)......my vote for one of the more scenic water areas (and not near the golf course greens) is building 45.  Love it.  Overlooks the Sassagoula River canal.   However, if you are staying in a studio, which are on the ends of the buildings, you might get some bus noise.  Here's a view from our balcony in #45 (we've seen lots of birds, turtles and otter) :


----------



## maciec

I can deal with a 6 minute walk.  That's not bad at all.  We booked the HH catagory so I think I am going to call tomorrow and request 45 or 46.  I think that fits us better.

Thank you so much, Maria!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Thank you so much, Maria!



You're welcome....I love bldg 45.


----------



## bababear_50

Bumping my fav thread ,,planing my Christmas ADR today ,have to get them ready for June ,,can;t wait to spend Christmas at OKW.

Hugs Mel


----------



## dvczerfs

bababear_50 said:


> Bumping my fav thread ,,planing my Christmas ADR today ,have to get them ready for June ,,can;t wait to spend Christmas at OKW.
> 
> Hugs Mel


are you going to be there over christmas night?we did that in 04. we had a 2 bedroom. we set up a 6ft tree and went shopping when we got there.(we had our reg christmas at home before we left.) it was cool!! christmas morning there was a bag hanging on the door for our dd from okw. the place empties out christmas eve than christmas day fills up. we had a great time that year. we went to the candle light pro. christmas eve night. one of the best christmas's we ever had!!have a good time!!(make sure you bring you decorations, people dec. there balconys!)


----------



## bababear_50

We are going Dec 18th to Dec 26th ----bought a special set of Mickey and  Minnie lights and plan to take a small tree down with us. We are going to open our Christmas stockings and then plan on going to Olivias for Christmas breakfast and WCC  Whispering Cayon Cafe for Christmas dinner. I think I will pre-order a small "First Christmas In Disney" cake for dessert. We will probably spend the day in Downtown Disney.... Maybe a sleigh ride around WL. I think a quick trip to SSR's spa for a pedicure might also be in order. This will be my first Christmas in Disney and I want to make it as special as possible. I know the parks will be VERY busy but my sons and I are quite happy to just hang out at OKW,,they think the quiet pools are GREAT!! Anyone have any Christmas at OKW suggestions ??      

Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Kim

Hi Everyone!!  

  I have just booked a trip for my aunt at OKW in early decenmber, Got a near Hospitality house cat. 
Thats 11 to 14 and 23 to 26? 

Should I put in a request of 11-14? or 23 to 26? are the views the same?

From 23-26 is there a bridge they would have to cross to get to the hosp. house? It kinda looks like that on the map??


----------



## MickeynMinnie

i leave in 8 days for Old Key West!!!!   I can't wait!!


----------



## maciec

MickeynMinnie said:


> i leave in 8 days for Old Key West!!!!  I can't wait!!


 
Can you take some pictures of the new decor if you get one of the refurbished rooms and post them when you get back?  I haven't seen any floating around the boards.

Thanks!


----------



## MickeynMinnie

maciec said:


> Can you take some pictures of the new decor if you get one of the refurbished rooms and post them when you get back?  I haven't seen any floating around the boards.
> 
> Thanks!



will do.... But how will i know if it is refurbished???  This is my first time staying there


----------



## maciec

Good question.  I do know that Doc is staying in Bldg 24 and he says that the couch has a new fabric pattern.  I'll have to see if I can find the "old" pattern and post it here for you so you'll know that difference.

Try this picture  from Allears


----------



## MiaSRN62

Here's a photo of the living room I took last year :


----------



## maciec

Is that picture from one of the renovated villas?


----------



## MiaSRN62

No....I have not seen the rennovated models.  I posted this photo as a reference for MickeynMinnie who asked :


> But how will i know if it is refurbished??? This is my first time staying there


Since they never stayed at OKW before, they will know if they have a non remodeled unit.   Thought it might help.


----------



## Shadeaux

From 2004:
http://public.fotki.com/shadeaux/disneyworld/june2004/livingroom.html
Loveseat (on left) new fabric, sofa old fabric
From 2007:
http://public.fotki.com/shadeaux/disneyworld/may2007/okw-4.html
Both new fabric


----------



## MickeynMinnie

MiaSRN62 said:


> No....I have not seen the rennovated models.  I posted this photo as a reference for MickeynMinnie who asked :
> 
> Since they never stayed at OKW before, they will know if they have a non remodeled unit.   Thought it might help.



Thanks!!!!  I'll make sure to take lots of pics and post them when i return!!   Only 7 days till i leave!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

We will be in a 2 bdr...HH category..in a few weeks! Will take lots of photos....Yes we will not have that extra door to the bathroom, but thats ok! I am hoping bldgs 23-26!

On a side note...Maria...love your 3 way upcoming trip! (Yes I did gigle a bit when I read it too quick!!) lol


----------



## dvczerfs

i would kill to be able to take a nap on the balcony about now!


----------



## simzac

dvczerfs said:


> i would kill to be able to take a nap on the balcony about now!



I would be happy with just getting to sit on the balcony.


----------



## Megsmachine

Has anyone stayed in Buildings 62,63, or 64 lately?  Are they nice looking or are they getting old?  Thanks!


----------



## dvczerfs

Megsmachine said:


> Has anyone stayed in Buildings 62,63, or 64 lately?  Are they nice looking or are they getting old?  Thanks!


sorry cant help, for the last 3 years have been in the 50s.


----------



## bababear_50

celebrating my Birthday yesterday and decided to make a little add-on at OKW,,so happy. 
Two trips planned now --Christmas  and March break in OKW.YEAH!!!  


Thanks for all the pics being posted here,,

Hugs Mel


----------



## simzac

bababear_50 said:


> celebrating my Birthday yesterday and decided to make a little add-on at OKW,,so happy.
> Two trips planned now --Christmas  and March break in OKW.YEAH!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the pics being posted here,,
> 
> Hugs Mel



This reminds me of our upcoming trip home to OKW. DW and I will be at WDW from January 4th thru the 10th. I will turn 50 on January 9th and we plan to spend the day at the MK celebrating. I can't think of a better present for turning 50; being in WDW, staying at OKW, and walking down Main Street USA


----------



## simzac

Oh, and happy birthday Mel


----------



## J&J'sMOM

I just found this thread and am so happy I did!!  It is really making me excited for our upcoming trip, Aug 11-18!!


----------



## snowwhitemom

simzac said:


> I would be happy with just getting to sit on the balcony.



I would be happy to look out of the door at the balcony right about now.


----------



## dvczerfs

simzac said:


> Oh, and happy birthday Mel


HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIMZAC!! have a great time.


----------



## Verandah Man

Just received this e-mail a few moments ago!!!  

My DW and I became OKW owners just this past Thursday.  

We stayed in a 2 bedroom at OKW back in Nov. 2002 for one night and fell in love with OKW, sadly we had to sell our DVC to help my mom get settled in Florida, but we are back now!!!

*Hello Andy,

Thank you for contacting Member Services.

We have confirmed the following reservation:

Resort:
DISNEY'S OLD KEY WEST Resort

Vacation Home Type:
Studio


Arrival:  Sunday August 31, 2008
Departure:  Friday September 5, 2008*


----------



## dvczerfs

Verandah Man said:


> Just received this e-mail a few moments ago!!!
> 
> My DW and I became OKW owners just this past Thursday.
> 
> We stayed in a 2 bedroom at OKW back in Nov. 2002 for one night and fell in love with OKW, sadly we had to sell our DVC to help my mom get settled in Florida, but we are back now!!!
> 
> *Hello Andy,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Member Services.
> 
> We have confirmed the following reservation:
> 
> Resort:
> DISNEY'S OLD KEY WEST Resort
> 
> Vacation Home Type:
> Studio
> 
> 
> Arrival:  Sunday August 31, 2008
> Departure:  Friday September 5, 2008*


AGAIN, CAN NEVER SAT IT TO MANy TIMES, WELCOME HOME, GLAD YOUR BACK!!! ill be 4 weeks behind you!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Congrats!
We jsut got back Friday night!!
Loved our 2 bdr! My mom's studio was ground floor so had an awful view...lol..can post photos and room number if anyone interested!
Buses were hit or miss...not OKW's fault...one bus driver lied to us and said another was right behind him! Not! We waited abt an hour for an Epcot bus for EMH!
We had a great location...loved the pool and play area for kids...loved the laid back feeling!
However, we checked in late when we arrived, and was totally disappointed with the Cm I had at check in. Not a fun way to begin a vacation!
Ramona was great as usual...my mom loved hanging at the pool and meeting other DVC members!
Olivia's made a great cake fr DS14's 8th grade graudation!
Alot of new CM's earning their ears here at OKW I found....
But its true, you cannot beat the space a 2 bdr gives you! It did feel like home!!!


----------



## Disney Kim

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Loved our 2 bdr! My mom's studio was ground floor so had an awful view...lol..can post photos and room number if anyone interested!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Just wondering, do all the ground floor studios have a bad view?
> I have a studio booked for my aunt for a week in December, I have no requests on it as of now (It is in the HH Catagory) Should I request an upper floor???


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Disney Kim said:


> DisneyBride'03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loved our 2 bdr! My mom's studio was ground floor so had an awful view...lol..can post photos and room number if anyone interested!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Just wondering, do all the ground floor studios have a bad view?
> I have a studio booked for my aunt for a week in December, I have no requests on it as of now (It is in the HH Catagory) Should I request an upper floor???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did have HH category....we actually had a studio our first night before moving into our 2 bdr...we had 2310...ugh..ground floor..could not see anything due to the foilage. No big deal cause we were jsut there to sleep basically.
> My mom's studio was 2410...ground floor, part of her view was ok, I will post some photos for you.
> THe one nice thing is it was on the corner, no traffic...no stairs, she is 70. And I did love this HH area...so convenient to get to everything.....a walk to HH for a bus, or you are right by the *****ular Rd bus stop, where we got dropped off.
> 
> I had read previously that some ground floor rooms do not have the best views....I would request a higher floor
Click to expand...


----------



## DisneyBride'03

views from studio 2410


----------



## Disney Kim

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Disney Kim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did have HH category....we actually had a studio our first night before moving into our 2 bdr...we had 2310...ugh..ground floor..could not see anything due to the foilage. No big deal cause we were jsut there to sleep basically.
> My mom's studio was 2410...ground floor, part of her view was ok, I will post some photos for you.
> THe one nice thing is it was on the corner, no traffic...no stairs, she is 70. And I did love this HH area...so convenient to get to everything.....a walk to HH for a bus, or you are right by the *****ular Rd bus stop, where we got dropped off.
> 
> I had read previously that some ground floor rooms do not have the best views....I would request a higher floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the info, Me and DH are also staying only at OKW for one night and than moving to AKL 2bedroom with some other family the next day, My aunt and her kids are staying at OKW the whole week. (The two beds in the studio works out better for them than the 1 bed plus pull out)
> so I will put a request in for her to have a higher floor!!
> I'm sooo excited!!
> 
> Are all studios in the corner?
Click to expand...


----------



## MegansMom

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Congrats!
> We jsut got back Friday night!!
> Loved our 2 bdr! My mom's studio was ground floor so had an awful view...lol..can post photos and room number if anyone interested!
> Buses were hit or miss...not OKW's fault...one bus driver lied to us and said another was right behind him! Not! We waited abt an hour for an Epcot bus for EMH!
> We had a great location...loved the pool and play area for kids...loved the laid back feeling!
> However, we checked in late when we arrived, and was totally disappointed with the Cm I had at check in. Not a fun way to begin a vacation!
> Ramona was great as usual...my mom loved hanging at the pool and meeting other DVC members!
> Olivia's made a great cake fr DS14's 8th grade graudation!
> Alot of new CM's earning their ears here at OKW I found....
> But its true, you cannot beat the space a 2 bdr gives you! It did feel like home!!!


 

Hey--we just got back today--I wonder if we were waiting at the bus stop together!!!  Buses were definitely hit or miss this week.  We were staying in a studio in bldg. 14 on the 3rd floor.  Great view, but hard to carry up the stroller and 4 year old up the steps at the end of the night!!  SOOOOOOOO wish they had an elevator!  Loved OKW in every other way though!


----------



## curiouser

Just back as well!!

For the first time ever we had a second floor studio in Building 18 - the view was great!! We had a view of the fountain/pond. We've stayed in Bldg. 18 previously and we love that location and "quiet" pool and the easy walk to the bus stop. The room was clean and cozy and we noticed a lot of painting/updates being made to building 18 while we were there. 

Busses were definitely problematic at times. We were late to an ADR at Le Cellier. The ADR was at 4:10 and we arrived at the bus stop at Miller Road at 2:45 only to wait for 35 min with no EPCOT bus. We ended up taking a bus to DTD to Y&BC and high tailing over to Canada. The next day coming back to OKW in the afternoon from HS we waited 32 minutes for a bus to show up. 

Other than that, my only "complaint" is that I found Mousekeeping to be lackluster this time around. The room was clean but on Full Clean day they didn't replenish our toiletries or toilet paper - and we were on our last roll! We ended up picking up more at Target since Disney TP can get a bit "unfriendly" after a while. On T&T day later that week, Mousekeeping hung up four new towels on the rack very slopily and rather unceremoniously threw an extra towel, some wash cloths and extra toiletries on the counter. The shampoo had rolled behind my make-up bad, the shower gel had rolled onto the floor, no conditioner. It was very unlike any Mousekeeping experiences we've had previously. 

Other than those two things everything else was fantastic. I will again say that I think that OKW hands-down has the best Bell Services of any resort. They are so quick and friendly!!


----------



## dvczerfs

curiouser said:


> Just back as well!!
> 
> For the first time ever we had a second floor studio in Building 18 - the view was great!! We had a view of the fountain/pond. We've stayed in Bldg. 18 previously and we love that location and "quiet" pool and the easy walk to the bus stop. The room was clean and cozy and we noticed a lot of painting/updates being made to building 18 while we were there.
> 
> Busses were definitely problematic at times. We were late to an ADR at Le Cellier. The ADR was at 4:10 and we arrived at the bus stop at Miller Road at 2:45 only to wait for 35 min with no EPCOT bus. We ended up taking a bus to DTD to Y&BC and high tailing over to Canada. The next day coming back to OKW in the afternoon from HS we waited 32 minutes for a bus to show up.
> 
> Other than that, my only "complaint" is that I found Mousekeeping to be lackluster this time around. The room was clean but on Full Clean day they didn't replenish our toiletries or toilet paper - and we were on our last roll! We ended up picking up more at Target since Disney TP can get a bit "unfriendly" after a while. On T&T day later that week, Mousekeeping hung up four new towels on the rack very slopily and rather unceremoniously threw an extra towel, some wash cloths and extra toiletries on the counter. The shampoo had rolled behind my make-up bad, the shower gel had rolled onto the floor, no conditioner. It was very unlike any Mousekeeping experiences we've had previously.
> 
> Other than those two things everything else was fantastic. I will again say that I think that OKW hands-down has the best Bell Services of any resort. They are so quick and friendly!!


 oh yes, the ole sand paper on a roll! we get a pack when we go shopping when we get there.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Just got back from a a wonderful week at OKW.  Housekeeping was great, condition of GV really good except wood floors need refinishing.  All in all a great stay!  I was really surprised that on the towel day they delivered us 4 brand new living room pillows! I've missed the pillows!


----------



## Lildalejrfan

We were home last month & everything was in great order and clean. I checked the list in the kitchen cabinets to make sure everything was there & it was. The tables in the livingroom looked a little worn with a bunch of scratches on them but other than that everything was great! Can't wait for July 3rd we we go back home woo hoo!


----------



## Hillary12.8.07

I'm so happy to hear you enjoyed it Morgan!!  We are going for our anniversary in December, renting points.  I'm SO excited.  I hate to hear that about the busses, but oh well.  I think the positives of the resort def. outweight the negatives!!!  I'm headed to check out your blog now!


----------



## UP Disney

Just back from a week-long stay in a 2-bedroom at OKW.  It was fantastic.  The room was clean and supplied.  We asked for extra sheets and blankets and they were delivered promptly.  Everyone was courteous and kind.  Olivia's food was good as usual.  

We only waited twice for more than 20 minutes for a bus (but less than 35 minutes).  I wouldn't have been concerned with that if while we were waiting for the MK bus during one of those times, four (yes, that is 4) AK buses came in about a 10-minute time frame.  Of course, two of them were empty because the people had just been picked up by another bus.  I did go in and report the concern to a manager at OKW.  So they definitely still have some improvements to make.


----------



## curiouser

Hillary12.8.07 said:


> I'm so happy to hear you enjoyed it Morgan!!  We are going for our anniversary in December, renting points.  I'm SO excited.  I hate to hear that about the busses, but oh well.  I think the positives of the resort def. outweight the negatives!!!  I'm headed to check out your blog now!



You'll love it Hillary! Just remember its a different, more relaxed experience than a normal resort. Our first DVC trip hit me badly because I missed daily Mousekeeping, but now I love it. It's nice not having to worry about vacating your room because Mousekeeping is coming and it's MUCH more homey/cozy.


----------



## MegansMom

curiouser said:


> Just back as well!!
> 
> For the first time ever we had a second floor studio in Building 18 - the view was great!! We had a view of the fountain/pond. We've stayed in Bldg. 18 previously and we love that location and "quiet" pool and the easy walk to the bus stop. The room was clean and cozy and we noticed a lot of painting/updates being made to building 18 while we were there.
> 
> Busses were definitely problematic at times. We were late to an ADR at Le Cellier. The ADR was at 4:10 and we arrived at the bus stop at Miller Road at 2:45 only to wait for 35 min with no EPCOT bus. We ended up taking a bus to DTD to Y&BC and high tailing over to Canada. The next day coming back to OKW in the afternoon from HS we waited 32 minutes for a bus to show up.
> 
> Other than that, my only "complaint" is that I found Mousekeeping to be lackluster this time around. The room was clean but on Full Clean day they didn't replenish our toiletries or toilet paper - and we were on our last roll! We ended up picking up more at Target since Disney TP can get a bit "unfriendly" after a while. On T&T day later that week, Mousekeeping hung up four new towels on the rack very slopily and rather unceremoniously threw an extra towel, some wash cloths and extra toiletries on the counter. The shampoo had rolled behind my make-up bad, the shower gel had rolled onto the floor, no conditioner. It was very unlike any Mousekeeping experiences we've had previously.
> 
> Other than those two things everything else was fantastic. I will again say that I think that OKW hands-down has the best Bell Services of any resort. They are so quick and friendly!!


 
You know, until you mentioned it, I forgot about our poor Mousekeeping service this time.  On check in, our room had obviously not been given a good going over---there was a huge can of trash left over from the people before us, and the carpet was wet in LOTS of spots!  Don't know why!!!  Also the light over the table was burnt out.  So I immediately had to call and have all those things taken care of!!!  On our cleaning day, they also sloppily put out some new towels and toiletries, and did not change the sheets or make the beds--I thought they were supposed to do that?!?!?!   Anyway, very subpar performance this time around.  But we did overall enjoy OKW---they just need to improve bus service, mousekeeping and get some ELEVATORS!!!


----------



## edk35

MegansMom said:


> You know, until you mentioned it, I forgot about our poor Mousekeeping service this time.  On check in, our room had obviously not been given a good going over---there was a huge can of trash left over from the people before us, and the carpet was wet in LOTS of spots!  Don't know why!!!  Also the light over the table was burnt out.  So I immediately had to call and have all those things taken care of!!!  On our cleaning day, they also sloppily put out some new towels and toiletries, and did not change the sheets or make the beds--I thought they were supposed to do that?!?!?!   Anyway, very subpar performance this time around.  But we did overall enjoy OKW---they just need to improve bus service, mousekeeping and get some ELEVATORS!!!




If it makes you feel any better....it is not just OKW. We had some bad issues at SSR for our very first trip home last Aug. I am looking forward to my OKW stay in a month despite the mousekeeping issues. I tend to think all DVC resorts have this issue from time to time. I hope you have better luck next time and US TOO.


----------



## curiouser

The rest of DBF's family is still at OKW (lucky ducks!!) and they got fed up enough with the bus situation that they brought it to the attention of OKW. I guess OKW put them in contact with someone at EPCOT transportation (they are in charge of OKW busses) and they had a long chat about the problems that have been happening lately. They also gave them a private shuttle to their ADR at Whispering Canyon! So here's hoping things improve!


----------



## maciec

curiouser said:


> The rest of DBF's family is still at OKW (lucky ducks!!) and they got fed up enough with the bus situation that they brought it to the attention of OKW. I guess OKW put them in contact with someone at EPCOT transportation (they are in charge of OKW busses) and they had a long chat about the problems that have been happening lately. They also gave them a private shuttle to their ADR at Whispering Canyon! So here's hoping things improve!


 
Fantastic!  Lets hope some things change!  We are only doing 2 park days and 1 trip over to the Beach Club for breakfast.  I just sat and used the taxi fare estimator on Mears' webiste it would be way cheaper for us to take a taxi every time that we wanted to go somewhere than it would be to rent a car.  So i guess if we run into problems with the buses we are just going to catch a cab.


----------



## Luckymommyx2

I'm so excited because I booked our first OKW stay yesterday.  It's going to be a surprise (if I can keep my mouth shut) for my DD and DS!  We're not doing the parks so the transportation shouldn't be a problem for us.  We may head over to the boardwalk for dinner and to watch Illuminations from the beach but we'll leave plenty of time to get there.  I'm hoping for some good weather both here in the Northeast and in Orlando when we go...Jan 4th-8th.  Oh, and this will be our first 2-bedroom villa as well!!


----------



## maciec

I am so excited!  I just called today to see if there was availability for a 1 bedroom 8/23-8/28 for my parents to join us on our trip - and there was!!!!!

I was also able to get all of our ADR's changed over for 6 people with no problems.  The times are a little earlier, but I didn't have any problems getting all of the places I had originally made ADR's for!

I can't wait!


----------



## Laxmom

I am trying to read this entire thread a little at a time.  We are heading to OKW four weeks from today for our first ever DVC stay.  We aren't staying on points this trip but were able to trade in with one of our other timeshares.  I am just extatic to get to stay on property for the first time also!  You all are making me so anxious for our trip!


----------



## allaboutmm

We are staying at OKW for the first time in November. The friends that we are travel with have owned their since the start of DVC. They love it and I am sure we will as well

Can anyone suggest a good studio section we could try for?

Thanks!


----------



## momof1+1+2

DisneyBride'03 said:


> We will be in a 2 bdr...HH category..in a few weeks! Will take lots of photos....Yes we will not have that extra door to the bathroom, but thats ok! I am hoping bldgs 23-26!
> 
> On a side note...Maria...love your 3 way upcoming trip! (Yes I did gigle a bit when I read it too quick!!) lol



What is HH category?


----------



## wdwfan0123

HH category means near the hospitality house.  The points needed are the same but if you make a reservation that specifies to be near the HH, you are guaranteed to be in a building close to the main pool, Olivias and the registration desk.  I can't remember which buildings are included in this category, but I'm sure someone will provide that info!!

Kristi


----------



## momof1+1+2

Thanks!  One more question - can anyone post the time it takes from OKW to MK, Epcot, AK and MGM?  Thanks again!


----------



## LizinSTL

momof1+1+2 said:


> Thanks!  One more question - can anyone post the time it takes from OKW to MK, Epcot, AK and MGM?  Thanks again!



By bus.... it really varies depending on which OKW stop you get on and your wait time to get on the bus.

In general, it took us under 20 minutes to each location if we caught the bus at the Hospitality House stop.  On the other hand, when we picked it up at the *****ular Road stop, it took us over 40 minutes to get to the MK.  
http://www.ourlaughingplace.com/asp/twiz.aspx  This site lists times up to 30 minutes from OKW to some of the parks but honestly, it wasn't that bad.  We did tend to try to catch the bus from HH because we didn't need to "tour" the resort each time we wanted to go someplace though. 

We found that the bus beat a car (we did little experiments throughout the week because my dh preferred the car and the kids preferred the bus) to every location EXCEPT the Disney Studios.  That's probably because the tram was waiting to take dh to the entrance and he parked in the first spot of the row.  We didn't drive to AK at all- just used the bus and it took no longer than 20 minutes from getting on to getting off.


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Just back from our 2nd trip to OKW (we own at SSR) and LOVED it!  We stayed in a 1 bdrm in the 30's section of Turtle Pond.  We really liked this area...close to the quiet pool and bus and a 10 minute walk to the HH area.  

We did not take the buses much and rented a car.  We loved having a car.  

I am thinking of buying some points at OKW we love it so much!


----------



## Debs Hill

Glad that you had such a great OKW stay, we love it too!
Interested to know how you found the Turtle Pond area............which building were you in, what was your view? Did the pool there get very crowded? 
We are normally down at South Point in building 55, have also tried 45 and 46, but would like a change! Any photos would be brilliant!

On the bus issue, have to say that the buses were brilliant last time we were there and never waited more than 5-10mins. We did a split stay with the Boardwalk and the buses there were much, much worse.........long waits for them to turn up and then dropping off at Swan/Doplhin and Yacht/Beach first took forever to get home!!!!
Debsx


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Debs Hill said:


> Glad that you had such a great OKW stay, we love it too!
> Interested to know how you found the Turtle Pond area............which building were you in, what was your view? Did the pool there get very crowded?
> We are normally down at South Point in building 55, have also tried 45 and 46, but would like a change! Any photos would be brilliant!
> 
> On the bus issue, have to say that the buses were brilliant last time we were there and never waited more than 5-10mins.



Thank you!  

We were in Turtle Pond Bldg. 31 this time and I believe 30 last time.  It was a beautiful water view.  I am downloading pictures now and will eidt my post shortly with some.  

There were alot of people at the pool but it wasn't too crowded.  We were able to get lounges, no problem.  My DS10 prefers the main pool though due to the slide there.

I never really had a problem with the buses in the past.  My husband wanted to try the car rental and it worked well for us.  We ate off site a few times and it came in handy since we had to take my son to the Urgent Care.  He wound up coming down with Bells Palsy on our trip  ...Thank God he is doing well.


----------



## Verandah Man

Thanks for sharing the pics and tip on room location. We called MS a little bit ago to add a second Studio to our ressie, while we were on the phone we put in a request for Bldg 30 or one in that area for our upcoming trip Home!!!


----------



## maciec

I am really bummed.  I just called and tried to get dinner reservations at Olivias for 8/24 or 8/25 party of 6 and the earliest time I could get was 7:10.  I really wanted something earlier.  I was hoping to order a birthday cake and be able to take the leftovers back to our room after dinner.  I booked a back up at Portobello Yacht Club just in case no one wants to eat at 7:10.  I tried getting an earlier reservations at a bunch of reservations (anything outside of the parks) and there was nothing available.  The CM that I talked to sounded like he was going page by page trying to find me something and there was nothing - DARN FREE DINING and my lateness!
So I will keep trying for an earlier time at Olivia's.


----------



## Debs Hill

Anyone else like staying in the Turtle Pond area? Is there much bus noise there? Would love to see some more photos and any building recommendations you may have!!!
We are not going to OKW until August 09, so it's so nice to hear about all your trips!!
Debsx


----------



## chepic

FormrCastMbr said:


>



Love this picture....you are inspiring me for our next trip.  I am a scrapbooker and I am always looking for a new shot of the same landscape/hotel area.

Cheryl


----------



## Flyerfan

We are doing a split stay (actually 3-way split - OKW, Swan, SSR).  I hope the buses are running OK.  We have a tour booked for one day...I hope to get the earliest bus. I've heard they start running early for the character breakfasts and tours.  Anyone have any experience with this?

Also, what section at OKW would you recommend for a couple, no kids who don't care how far they have to walk but want quiet? If there is such a section.


----------



## dvczerfs

Flyerfan said:


> We are doing a split stay (actually 3-way split - OKW, Swan, SSR).  I hope the buses are running OK.  We have a tour booked for one day...I hope to get the earliest bus. I've heard they start running early for the character breakfasts and tours.  Anyone have any experience with this?
> 
> Also, what section at OKW would you recommend for a couple, no kids who don't care how far they have to walk but want quiet? If there is such a section.


hey fello dutchmen!! we always stay at okw, its quiet at the resort, during the day alot of times it looks like theres nobody around. i often find myself napping on the balcony. we were there this past dec. and bus's were running atleast an hour before the park opened. good luck and have fun and bring the cup back to philly! i was only 10 the last time i was at a parade on broad street!!


----------



## chalee94

Flyerfan said:


> Also, what section at OKW would you recommend for a couple, no kids who don't care how far they have to walk but want quiet? If there is such a section.



it's a loooong way from the HH, but i liked bldg 49 for being quiet.  it was at the end of a road past the point where the buses turn around.  in the south point area, it looks like bldg 54-55 might also be fairly quiet, with a canal view...

OKW in general is pretty quiet, but i was a little concerned about bus noise going through the resort...


----------



## chepic

We've stayed in quite a few of the areas, and I have never really noticed any bus noice until we are walking out the door.  Even with sitting out on the porches, nothing really to take notice of.

Maybe just me.

cheryl


----------



## Flyerfan

dvczerfs said:


> hey fello dutchmen!! we always stay at okw, its quiet at the resort, during the day alot of times it looks like theres nobody around. i often find myself napping on the balcony. we were there this past dec. and bus's were running atleast an hour before the park opened. good luck and have fun and bring the cup back to philly! i was only 10 the last time i was at a parade on broad street!!



Thanks!  I want to see the cup parade down broad street soooo bad.   I'm hoping next season (been saying that every year).


----------



## Flyerfan

chalee94 said:


> it's a loooong way from the HH, but i liked bldg 49 for being quiet.  it was at the end of a road past the point where the buses turn around.  in the south point area, it looks like bldg 54-55 might also be fairly quiet, with a canal view...
> 
> OKW in general is pretty quiet, but i was a little concerned about bus noise going through the resort...



It doesn't matter the distance.  We've stayed at SSR and walked a great distance there. We just don't want to be in the center of everything.  I'll try for 54-55.  Thanks!


----------



## Debs Hill

If you're looking for peace and quiet then building 55 is lovely! Ask for a room on as high a floor as possible for maximum quiet. It overlooks the canal, is a 2 min walk from the bus stop and right next to a quiet pool. I read on a previous post that someone had really bad luck with noise from the hot tub at night, but haven't experienced this myself!!! Yet! ha! ha!

Have also tried 45 and 46 and whilst they also have nice views of the canal they are further from any pools and there was a lot more bus noise.

We are tempted to try the Turtle Pond area next time having read the posts here!
Debsxx


----------



## bunkkinsmom

COUNTING DOWN TO OUR FIRST OKW STAY!!  And it's a Grand Villa!!  Very excited.  A little nervous, I rented points for my stay and the Gentleman is very nice, but I'm a little freaked out about not being able to call and check on my ressie.  I'm sure its fine, but my tummy will be in knots when we check in!!  We requested building 63, last week of January.


----------



## cookies

We are staying in a grand villa in November.  Any area to request?  The group consists of 4 adults, 15 yo, 13 yo, 7 yo, 6 yo and almost 5 yo.  Near pools and a bus stop?


----------



## MAC3

Hi All,

  We are currectly @ BWV.  Today we switched from a 2 BDRM into the studio part of it.  It is so much harder downsizing at the end.  We should have done it in the beginning, but thanks to family members backing out at the last minute we couldn't.

  Anyway, my family was split Dh loved OKW and DD & I loved BWV with OKW as a second love but after this stay I too am an OKW lover & DH & I have decided never to stay here again.

 I don't know if it was just our section of the building (because it looks like they are refurbing the INN side but this section is in dire need of new carpet.

 Both in the halls & the rooms that we have been in.  

 Although, we were given my request  UPPER FLOOR  but I laugh every trip back to the room because all I can think about is richyams.....the endless walk to my room.  I am litterally 1 room away from the end of the building.

 I miss parking outside out unit.   Oh well next time!   So add us to the list, I sure hope it doesn't grow to popular, we'll never get in.

Weather has been fabulous!  Sorry mods I know it sounds like more of a trip report.  But just wanted to say how much we missed OKW.

Regards


----------



## disneydadrrm

In May, my wife and I stayed at Turtle cove (building 34) in a one bedroom.  It was spectacular.  Everything about our stay was wonderful.  We were close to the bus stop but did not hear buses from inside the room.    It was our first time in a one bedroom (just for two ).  It won't be our last.    
  In fact, we loved it so much, that we decided to buy a larger package of points at OKW and are going to sell our points at VWL!!!


----------



## disneydadrrm

disneydadrrm said:


> In May, my wife and I stayed at Turtle cove (building 34) in a one bedroom.  It was spectacular.  Everything about our stay was wonderful.  We were close to the bus stop but did not hear buses from inside the room.    It was our first time in a one bedroom (just for two ).  It won't be our last.
> In fact, we loved it so much, that we decided to buy a larger package of points at OKW and are going to sell our points at VWL!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

I know this is the place to ask these questions. I saw in my DVC Planner that OKW has a Fitness Center.

1) Where is the Fitness Center located in OKW?

2) What kind of exercing machines do they have there?

My DD and I have recently started doing morning workouts and we would like to continue our workouts while we are at OKW during our next visit home. 

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Verandah Man said:


> I know this is the place to ask these questions. I saw in my DVC Planner that OKW has a Fitness Center.
> 
> 1) Where is the Fitness Center located in OKW?
> 
> 2) What kind of exercing machines do they have there?
> 
> My DD and I have recently started doing morning workouts and we would like to continue our workouts while we are at OKW during our next visit home.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!



The fitness center is right by the main pool.  If you walk passed Good to Go, Hanks, the Community Room, it is right there.  

I peeked in on my last trip and it was on the small side.  I am sure it fits the need.  I think All Ears has some pics....

Here are the pics:

http://allears.net/acc/g_okw.htm


----------



## Verandah Man

FormrCastMbr said:


> The fitness center is right by the main pool.  If you walk passed Good to Go, Hanks, the Community Room, it is right there.
> 
> I peeked in on my last trip and it was on the small side.  I am sure it fits the need.  I think All Ears has some pics....
> 
> Here are the pics:
> 
> http://allears.net/acc/g_okw.htm





Thanks so much!!!


----------



## chepic

verandah man....It is on the small side, but on the plus side I have never seen anyone in it, so the machines are all yours when you do go in!!    I myself have gone in once or twice during our stays, and the machines are always up and running.

have fun

cheryl


----------



## Verandah Man

chepic said:


> verandah man....It is on the small side, but on the plus side I have never seen anyone in it, so the machines are all yours when you do go in!!    I myself have gone in once or twice during our stays, and the machines are always up and running.
> 
> have fun
> 
> cheryl




Thanks Cheryl, my DD and I like to go to the gym first thing in the morning here at home before I go to work. I am hoping we can keep it going even when we are away. This will be the true test!!!


----------



## maciec

Ok, I admit it, I have read through this thread several times over the past couple of months, but I don't remember the answer to my question.

When taking ME to OKW do you share the ME with any other resort?  Just trying to figure out how long it's going to take us to get to OKW from MCO.

Thanks!


----------



## AKV707

maciec said:


> Ok, I admit it, I have read through this thread several times over the past couple of months, but I don't remember the answer to my question.
> 
> When taking ME to OKW do you share the ME with any other resort?  Just trying to figure out how long it's going to take us to get to OKW from MCO.
> 
> Thanks!




Anytime you use ME, regardless of resort, you will go to more than one, but not more than three resorts.


----------



## Telcogirl

maciec said:


> Ok, I admit it, I have read through this thread several times over the past couple of months, but I don't remember the answer to my question.
> 
> When taking ME to OKW do you share the ME with any other resort?  Just trying to figure out how long it's going to take us to get to OKW from MCO.
> 
> Thanks!



Our ME ride last November to SSR shared with OKW.  But the stop for OKW was first and we were second.


----------



## chepic

We have used ME on a few times, and we have always stopped at OKW first, so depending upon when the bus pulls out, the ride is smooth and short...maybe 25 minutes....you always get to watch that little Disney movie thing which takes up the time.


----------



## edk35

WE fly down on Sat. for 8 nights at OKW. I can't wait to stay there for the first time. I am sure we will love it and want to stay again sometime. We leave OKW on Sunday the 27th for 6 nights at BCW. WE have never stayed there either but I have a gut feeling OKW might win over our hearts.


----------



## Flyerfan

edk35 said:


> WE fly down on Sat. for 8 nights at OKW. I can't wait to stay there for the first time. I am sure we will love it and want to stay again sometime. We leave OKW on Sunday the 27th for 6 nights at BCW. WE have never stayed there either but I have a gut feeling OKW might win over our hearts.



We feel the same way. We are staying at OKW for 5, then weekend at Swan, then SSR for 5.  Both DH and I think we will fall in love with OKW.  Can't wait 'til November!  

Have a great time and look forward to hearing a report when you get back.


----------



## Alexander

Currently at AKV and missing OKW badly!  We have enjoyed our stay, but would have been happier at OKW!


----------



## Alexander

maciec said:


> Ok, I admit it, I have read through this thread several times over the past couple of months, but I don't remember the answer to my question.
> 
> When taking ME to OKW do you share the ME with any other resort?  Just trying to figure out how long it's going to take us to get to OKW from MCO.
> 
> Thanks!



The one time we took DME to OKW we stopped at POFQ, then POR, then OKW.  The bus had one more stop after us at SSR.


----------



## marvali

Hope to join this group soon.   We will be staying at OKW for the first time starting in just 16 days!!!


----------



## snowwhitemom

marvali said:


> Hope to join this group soon.   We will be staying at OKW for the first time starting in just 16 days!!!



Its way addictive..so you have been warned!!!! My favs are OKW then AKV. I hope you enjoy it as much as my family. Happy trip to you!!!!


----------



## Luckymommyx2

I'm soooo excited...I just switched our January 2009 trip to September!!     This will be our first time at OKW and our first time in a 2 Bedroom.  No parks this trip (or hurricanes please), just R&R!!


----------



## marvali

snowwhitemom said:


> Its way addictive..so you have been warned!!!! My favs are OKW then AKV. I hope you enjoy it as much as my family. Happy trip to you!!!!


Thanks snowwhitemom.  Our next trip after this one will be in January to our home resort at AKV so I guess these next two trips get your seal of approval.


----------



## snowwhitemom

marvali said:


> Thanks snowwhitemom.  Our next trip after this one will be in January to our home resort at AKV so I guess these next two trips get your seal of approval.



Oh yeah....We are going in Sept and staying at AKV and then in October to stay at OKW..... so I guess great minds think alike huh!!!!!


----------



## Classics99

Arriving 9/17 for 1st vist to one of my "homes"...the other being Saratoga. I've never stayed at OKW, however, and have decided to do it up big, getting a 3 bedroom villa and bringing 7 friends.  Anyone have pictures I can show them?  I've toured the 3 bedroom but never had an opportunity to take pix.  Loking forward to a relaxing, hurrican-free visit......and saying goodbye to Adventurers' Club at the same time     But more Disney adventures await, so I can't be sad.      Anyone else staying at OKW during the period of 9/17-9/23?


----------



## Laxmom

We are at OKW and leave on Sunday.  It is our first DVC stay.  We walked thru the model at BWV, and SSR and AKV.  We really love OKW!  I love the grounds, the peacefulness and the size of the villas.  I think this will be our top pick for return trips!


----------



## dvczerfs

Laxmom said:


> We are at OKW and leave on Sunday.  It is our first DVC stay.  We walked thru the model at BWV, and SSR and AKV.  We really love OKW!  I love the grounds, the peacefulness and the size of the villas.  I think this will be our top pick for return trips!


its disneys best kept secret!! we have been members for almost 10 years, our home resort is boardwalk, we never stayed there. we love okw!! so we let eveyone fight over the newer, smaller resorts and we stay at okw. im glad you had a great time. i would give anything to go for a 4:30 am walk around the resort. we have 72 more days!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> We are at OKW and leave on Sunday.  It is our first DVC stay.  We walked thru the model at BWV, and SSR and AKV.  We really love OKW!  I love the grounds, the peacefulness and the size of the villas.  I think this will be our top pick for return trips!





Hi Susan, happy to hear you are enjoying your stay at OKW, my family will be there in 5 weeks, and I for one, can't wait!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

dvczerfs said:


> its disneys best kept secret!! we have been members for almost 10 years, our home resort is boardwalk, we never stayed there. we love okw!! so we let eveyone fight over the newer, smaller resorts and we stay at okw. im glad you had a great time. *i would give anything to go for a 4:30 am walk around the resort.* we have 72 more days!!




That sounds nice and peaceful, I'm an early riser, I might have to give that a try, thanks for the suggestion!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

One more quick question to anyone who might know the answer. Is the Fitness Center open 24 hours a day? Being an early riser, I also like to get my workout done early in the morning.


----------



## dvczerfs

Verandah Man said:


> That sounds nice and peaceful, I'm an early riser, I might have to give that a try, thanks for the suggestion!!!


 hi verandah man, just one tip, if you walk down to the "board walk " area, and see the brinks armored truck sitting there, walk on the other side.in december i walked around the truck and the two ARMED guys unloading what ever they were unloading, seamed a little suprised when they saw me pop around the corner of the truck. believe it or not, evey few days about three people pull up to the bus stops in a golf cart and pressure wash the bus stop buildings. there are people running around doing gardening down by the boardwalk. other than that, you dont see or hear anything, just the very few early birds out for there walk or jog. i know the fittnes room you need a room key to enter, im not sure if they totaly lock it. i know i have seen people going in and out of the laundry areas at all hours.


----------



## Verandah Man

dvczerfs said:


> hi verandah man, just one tip, if you walk down to the "board walk " area, and see the brinks armored truck sitting there, walk on the other side.in december i walked around the truck and the two ARMED guys unloading what ever they were unloading, seamed a little suprised when they saw me pop around the corner of the truck. believe it or not, evey few days about three people pull up to the bus stops in a golf cart and pressure wash the bus stop buildings. there are people running around doing gardening down by the boardwalk. other than that, you dont see or hear anything, just the very few early birds out for there walk or jog. i know the fittnes room you need a room key to enter, im not sure if they totaly lock it. i know i have seen people going in and out of the laundry areas at all hours.




Great, thanks for the tips!!! I don't need getting shot taking an early morning stroll.........


----------



## Laxmom

You are going to love it here, Andy!  It is Disney's best kept WDW secret - HHI being the outside WDW secret! We have had a couple of issues that were handled really fast!  Our bathroom fan didn't work - we now have a new one!  We ran out of paper products and that was handled same day!  (Had that happen at Marriott once and we never got more!)  I can't say enough good about this resort!


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> You are going to love it here, Andy!  It is Disney's best kept WDW secret - HHI being the outside WDW secret! We have had a couple of issues that were handled really fast!  Our bathroom fan didn't work - we now have a new one!  We ran out of paper products and that was handled same day!  (Had that happen at Marriott once and we never got more!)  I can't say enough good about this resort!




We did stay in an OKW 2 bedroom for one night back in November 2002, can't wait to get back there again as OKW DVC Members!!! Even though this time we will only be in a studio, we're still excited about getting back there.


----------



## Alicnwondrln

hi everyone i am at okw from august 16-26th in a one bedroom with dining. 
We dont check in til around midnight and are using DME.  

If you are far from the HH will they help you get to your room that late?
Do they offer a golf cart?


----------



## Laxmom

They had golfcarts running all hours so I would be surprised if they didn't offer that service that late at night.  They are used to people checking in at all hours.  Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## Alicnwondrln

Laxmom said:


> They had golfcarts running all hours so I would be surprised if they didn't offer that service that late at night.  They are used to people checking in at all hours.  Enjoy your trip!!



Thank so much I was worried about that.


----------



## dis2cruise

we are using our dvc (1st time  ) for a quick trip in october.  we will have a car and are staying in a studio.  since we have a car what section is nice for a nice view or the golf course/canal??


----------



## chepic

dis2cruise said:


> we are using our dvc (1st time  ) for a quick trip in october.  we will have a car and are staying in a studio.  since we have a car what section is nice for a nice view or the golf course/canal??



We have stayed in just about every section, and we always have a car with us, and I have to say, I've never been disappointed in any of the spots.  They all offer a great view.  The quietest ones are the ones on the canal, in my opinion; but then you have a little walk to one of the pools.  Turtle pond area is always nice, and that pool tends to be a little quieter than the main pool.  We do enjoy being on one of the greens/holes so we can see some golfing in the morning, and usually there is a water trap, so we get some ducks....the kids love that.

I am certain you will love what ever you get....we never ask for a specific area, we live life on the "dangerous side"....hee hee hee.

Have fun

cheryl


----------



## dianeschlicht

dis2cruise said:


> we are using our dvc (1st time  ) for a quick trip in october.  we will have a car and are staying in a studio.  since we have a car what section is nice for a nice view or the golf course/canal??



Well, while every area of OKW has great views, don't expect too much from a studio.  The studios are on the ends of the buildings and are often hemmed in with high vegetation.  The views from nearly all of the 1-2 or 3 bedroom villas can't be beat though!


----------



## Debs Hill

I agree! We have not had a view that we haven't loved yet (always a one bed)...................although I agree that the studios in the buildings we've been in have tended to look out onto bushes and one onto a big generator!!!!
Go for a one bed or bigger and you can't go wrong!
Debsx


----------



## chepic

We had a studio on the canal on the 2nd floor, so our view was good....although now that I think about it, they are on the corners of the buildings.  When we stayed in a studio at Beach Club, we had a horrible view, bottom floor, couldn't comfortably sit out on the "patio."

che


----------



## J&J'sMOM

You are all making me so excited for our trip in 13 days!   I have a question, and I know you guys will have the answer.  I have a broken foot and am going to rent an ecv from an offsite company.  What # do I call to request a ground floor or an elevator building? ( we are staying in a 2 br)  We would like to have one near the HH, so as not to have to get on and off the busses with the ecv as much.  Also, we are staying on rented points, so do I have to wait until a few days before the trip, or should I call now?  Thanks all you OKW lovers, hopefully I will be one of you very soon!


----------



## chepic

J&J'sMOM said:


> You are all making me so excited for our trip in 13 days!   I have a question, and I know you guys will have the answer.  I have a broken foot and am going to rent an ecv from an offsite company.  What # do I call to request a ground floor or an elevator building? ( we are staying in a 2 br)  We would like to have one near the HH, so as not to have to get on and off the busses with the ecv as much.  Also, we are staying on rented points, so do I have to wait until a few days before the trip, or should I call now?  Thanks all you OKW lovers, hopefully I will be one of you very soon!



I am not certain how it works now, however, if we needed something special, we would call exactly 1 week before, to OKW direct and put the request in there.  Apparently now they don't assign the rooms the week before, so I don't know....but I would call the resort direct.  I am certain you can find the number in google, if not on this board.

Have fun.

cheryl


----------



## mwmuntz

I have nothing much to add, except that you all are making me VERY excited for our 2 week VWL/OKW split stay that begins in 9 days!!!!!


----------



## simzac

mwmuntz said:


> I have nothing much to add, except that you all are making me VERY excited for our 2 week VWL/OKW split stay that begins in 9 days!!!!!



Have a great trip. We still have 157 days until our next stay at OKW.


----------



## Torontogal

We will be there in 10 days. I love OKW. It really feels like home. I loved the peacefulness and the space! Staying in a 2 bedroom and cannot wait! LOVE OKW!!!!


----------



## liltink

We leave on Saturday for our third stay at OKW! WAHOOOOO! Looking forward to a nice,laid back vaca.... in Disney! It's great to come back to OKW after a hectic day of park hopping. Can't wait.


----------



## SueM in MN

J&J'sMOM said:


> You are all making me so excited for our trip in 13 days!   I have a question, and I know you guys will have the answer.  I have a broken foot and am going to rent an ecv from an offsite company.  What # do I call to request a ground floor or an elevator building? ( we are staying in a 2 br)  We would like to have one near the HH, so as not to have to get on and off the busses with the ecv as much.  Also, we are staying on rented points, so do I have to wait until a few days before the trip, or should I call now?  Thanks all you OKW lovers, hopefully I will be one of you very soon!


Since you are renting points, you need to have the member call Member Services for you. Member Services will not talk to anyone but the member.

Close to Hospitality House is a specific booking category and there may not be any availability for that only 13 days out. (It doesn't cost more).
For the situation of First Floor or elevator building, the member should add that as a request and tell the member to make sure he/she says it is for *Medical Reasons*. The medical requests are filled before other requests asking for the same thing.
But, I would not worry about it too much. Since most of the buildings have only 2 floors, you have a 50:50 chance of getting first floor even if you make no requests and you take whatever room you are given. Also, because many people like the view from second floor and don't want any guests above them, many request a 2nd floor.

Also, it has said several times in the member newsletter that the DVC resorts will not accept faxes or phone calls for room assignment.


----------



## bababear_50

Bump 


Just bought a new little  OKW contract to add to my other OKW contract.
Can't wait for Christmas at OKW.

Hugs Mel


----------



## jdvm

I've owned OKW since May, 1992 and we think of it as our second home.  I started a separate thread with these pics because I couldn't find this thread so here they are again in case you missed them:

If you're a fan of Old Key West, check these photos my photographer daughter, Katie, put together....it's not your ordinary tour!

http://www.ownerslocker.com/forum/showthread.php?t=263


John


----------



## PopArtGal

I'm so glad I found this thread.

We are considering this resort for 2-3 weeks next summer.


----------



## TDERadulski

We are staying at OKW from 28 Sept - 3 Oct...we just booked and were lucky to get a 2br unit!
I stayed at OKW several years ago, but for the life of me, I can't remember how the transportation works.  I remember there are bus stops scattered around the property, but I can't remember if those buses are internal to OWK only, or if those are the buses that go to the parks.  Can someone please refresh my memory and tell me if I HAVE to go to the HH to catch a bus to the parks.  Thanks!!!


----------



## marvali

Buses run throughout the resort that will take you to the different parks as well as downtown Disney.  There is also an internal resort bus.  They all stop at every bus stop.  HH is typically the final stop before leaving the resort.


----------



## TDERadulski

marvali said:


> Buses run throughout the resort that will take you to the different parks as well as downtown Disney.  There is also an internal resort bus.  They all stop at every bus stop.  HH is typically the final stop before leaving the resort.



Marvali, Thank you!  That is what I was hoping to hear!!  We can't wait for our trip!


----------



## melomouse

Add me on - its our first trip home and I love the transport, the Community hall, the size of our 1 BR, bell sevices and Olivia's.Front desk could have been more helpful - they dropped my DDP package for our first 4 days in a studio - a call to MS straightened that right out - and the re-checkl\-in process is a pain. Video rentals, kid activities, mostly great CM's, ok mousekeeping. Had to have them come and vacuum out the marshmallows and popcorn fom the sofabed and found an extra remote behind a nightstand. Late checkins are blamed on mousekeeping and something oughta be done there.
  The view of the golfcourse from 2125 is absolutely amazing and I could entertain 6 friends for dinner on the deck if I wanted.Afraid I will be saddened when we check into SSR 1BR in 6 days!!
  Anyway - just wanted to chime in as we await Fay's arrival. So far, Disney's just telling us to watch the weather reports!So...what's the worst? We're "stuck" in this lovely unit with the lush landscaping and magic at every glance????​


----------



## tracipierce

Hi everyone,
just checking out this thread as I have just found out we are going to be staying at OKW next August!

Free dining went on sale here in the UK today, but is only available for moderates and deluxe, moderates only having the new lite dining plan.... anyhow I booked for Caribbean beach with the free lite dining plan,,, not long after I got a phone call from the TA telling me that because I was one of the first people to book today they were upgrading me to OKW with the free standard dining plan!!!!

So I've just read through the whole 25 pages to see what to expect!  I haven't been told what type of room I will be getting, but you can bet it will be a studio.  After reading some of the comments about mousekeeping, do they visit the studios everyday or not???

Any additional info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## RachelTori

tracipierce said:


> Hi everyone,
> just checking out this thread as I have just found out we are going to be staying at OKW next August!
> 
> Free dining went on sale here in the UK today, but is only available for moderates and deluxe, moderates only having the new lite dining plan.... anyhow I booked for Caribbean beach with the free lite dining plan,,, not long after I got a phone call from the TA telling me that because I was one of the first people to book today they were upgrading me to OKW with the free standard dining plan!!!!
> 
> So I've just read through the whole 25 pages to see what to expect!  I haven't been told what type of room I will be getting, but you can bet it will be a studio.  After reading some of the comments about mousekeeping, do they visit the studios everyday or not???
> 
> Any additional info would be greatly appreciated



WOW Traci!  Congratulations on the upgrade!   

Yes, you will get daily mousekeeping.  Guests staying on DVC (points) reservations are the ones who don't get the daily cleaning.


----------



## tracipierce

Phew that's great news!   I'm getting quite excited now after spending all day researching the resort, it sounds lovely


----------



## PopArtGal

Just put a deposit for a one-bedroom villa for July 2009!!!!


----------



## NEMO93

We love OKW and can't wait till next year to visit again.


----------



## RachelTori

tracipierce said:


> Phew that's great news!   I'm getting quite excited now after spending all day researching the resort, it sounds lovely





PopArtGal said:


> Just put a deposit for a one-bedroom villa for July 2009!!!!



Congrats to you both!     I predict 2 more families of OKW Lovers by this time next year!


----------



## bookwormde

Our 1st stay at OKW was great. Bought our OKW points this spring and were there from 8/10-8/15 in a 1 br. We had requested a canal front and got a 2nd fl in 55, right next to one of the quiet pools with a great view of the canal. The 1 br at OKW will really spoil you. I went to check in at 7:30 AM expecting to not get the room till the afternoon but it was ready (moving over from WL). Even from 55 the walk to DTD was longer than I expected but was enjoyable (once). We are low maintenance and laid back so OKW was perfect for us. And even coming from WL concierge (free upgrade), OKW was a great change and let us spread out and relax.

Can not wait until next year, we have an OKW HH Grand Villa for 5 days next June

bookwormde


----------



## kikiV

can anyone tell me about using counter service credits at OKW?  I'm assuming it can only be used at Goods food to go.  Is there breakfast?  anyone have any pictures of their menu board?


----------



## RichieGraciemom

kikiV said:


> can anyone tell me about using counter service credits at OKW?  I'm assuming it can only be used at Goods food to go.  Is there breakfast?  anyone have any pictures of their menu board?



just back and used it quite a bit.  breakfast is scrambled eggs, or a crousante sandwhic.  you also get two beverages for that meal.  that worked out great because we had extra counter services and used it for breakfast and we had our waters for the park.  also lunch was burgers ceaser salad, chicken fingers, hot dog, tuna sandwhich. and great key lime pie.  have fun


----------



## PopArtGal

Thanks for all the pics of OKW!!

It will be our first time in July 09!

We are so excited!

It seems to be a vacation experience like none other.

3 weeks at OKW.  What a dream!


----------



## PopArtGal

Quick question.... there's a coffee maker but not kettle right?

Do you bring one?


----------



## dvczerfs

PopArtGal said:


> Quick question.... there's a coffee maker but not kettle right?
> 
> Do you bring one?


they had a kettle but the last few years we were there,there wasnt one in the kit. we used the microwave.


----------



## rie4630

Love OKW - just subscribing.  Hope to be back there in a year.


----------



## PopArtGal

dvczerfs said:


> they had a kettle but the last few years we were there,there wasnt one in the kit. we used the microwave.



thx


----------



## PopArtGal

Any new OKW lovers?  Or pics??


----------



## thesupersmartguy

OKW-My new home.


----------



## simzac

thesupersmartguy said:


> OKW-My new home.



Curious that you would post on this thread then start a new one. You must really love OKW.


----------



## thesupersmartguy

simzac said:


> Curious that you would post on this thread then start a new one. You must really love OKW.



It's literally my second home. Mine is more of a faq/facts one, you know, like those people on the resorts board


----------



## Debs Hill

Need some more pictures to see me through until August 2009 when we go home!!! 
Debsx


----------



## smjj

How in the world did this thread go on for so long and I just now found it? We love OKW and have stayed there many times. We are trying to make the rounds to the other DVC resorts in between our OKW visits...smjj


----------



## smjj

Debs Hill said:


> Need some more pictures to see me through until August 2009 when we go home!!!
> Debsx



I have several posted on Webshots. Just do a search for OKW, Disney or any such search and you should find mine and many from other folks...smjj


----------



## dvczerfs

Debs Hill said:


> Need some more pictures to see me through until August 2009 when we go home!!!
> Debsx


we just came back from okw on oct19th.we were there for two weeks. my cell phone is loaded w/ okw pics! my main screen is standing on the second bridge w/ a sunset over the water looking over the green. only 334 more days till our next two weeker!!


----------



## Piglet

I have a few questions - we just booked OKW with the 7 for 4 deal.  Never stayed here, but really looking forward to it.

Is there internet hook up in the rooms??  Are there elevators for every building??  We have a 2 yo that will be in a stroller, I would hate to have to carry her up a couple flights of stairs when she is sleeping.

Melinda


----------



## gray52

Just closed today on 100pts ($70/pt) at Old Key West through TTS!!! My wife and I have been looking at purchasing a DVC for years but never found the extra cash... we see it as a luxury item, not an investment so we wanted to pay for it all up front. We toured most of the DVC's and ended up liking OKW the best. The people seemed friendlier than the other resorts and the atmosphere was exactly what we're looking for. The cheaper buy-in came as a bonus!
Anway... 48 days from when we made the offer until we closed. Hope to see you all around the house!


----------



## smjj

gray52 said:


> Just closed today on 100pts ($70/pt) at Old Key West through TTS!!! My wife and I have been looking at purchasing a DVC for years but never found the extra cash... we see it as a luxury item, not an investment so we wanted to pay for it all up front. We toured most of the DVC's and ended up liking OKW the best. The people seemed friendlier than the other resorts and the atmosphere was exactly what we're looking for. The cheaper buy-in came as a bonus!
> Anway... 48 days from when we made the offer until we closed. Hope to see you all around the house!



Welcome home. Your assessment on OKW mirrored ours. We now own 240 points at OKW and love it...smjj


----------



## dvczerfs

gray52 said:


> Just closed today on 100pts ($70/pt) at Old Key West through TTS!!! My wife and I have been looking at purchasing a DVC for years but never found the extra cash... we see it as a luxury item, not an investment so we wanted to pay for it all up front. We toured most of the DVC's and ended up liking OKW the best. The people seemed friendlier than the other resorts and the atmosphere was exactly what we're looking for. The cheaper buy-in came as a bonus!
> Anway... 48 days from when we made the offer until we closed. Hope to see you all around the house!


just another happy family who found disneys best kept secret!!  good luck on your closing!! see ya at home!!


----------



## OneMoreTry

dvczerfs said:


> just another happy family who found disneys best kept secret!!  good luck on your closing!! see ya at home!!



DVC ain't much of a secret any more.  It's on the WDW buses and in the newspapers.  Kiosks in the parks.  Models, for God's sake, in Chicago.  I think everyone pretty much knows about DVC.

However, OKW IS the best kept secret in DVC.

We bought before BCV was being sold, when BCV hadn't sold out and still chose OKW ahead of both of those.


----------



## jennilynn510

heading "home" to OKW for the 1st time...we usually stay AKV....would love to see some room pictures...we're getting a 2 bedroom...thanks so much


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jennilynn510 said:


> heading "home" to OKW for the 1st time...we usually stay AKV....would love to see some room pictures...we're getting a 2 bedroom...thanks so much



Have a great trip!!!  We were in a 2 bedroom at OKW a week ago for for our first DVC stay.  We absolutely loved it and were amazed at the units!


----------



## Flyerfan

jennilynn510 said:


> heading "home" to OKW for the 1st time...we usually stay AKV....would love to see some room pictures...we're getting a 2 bedroom...thanks so much



You're gonna love it!  We only had a 1BR and it was HUGE!  You can't beat the rooms at OKW.


----------



## La2kw

jennilynn510 said:


> heading "home" to OKW for the 1st time...we usually stay AKV....would love to see some room pictures...we're getting a 2 bedroom...thanks so much



Here are some photos of the one bedroom.  We haven't done a 2br in years, so I don't have photos of that.  The second bedroom is either a lockoff or a dedicated second bedroom.  The lockoffs have a separate entrance, kitchenette and a balcony.  The dedicated two bedrooms don't have a separate entrance, kitchenette or balcony.  Both configurations have two queen beds in the second bathroom.  The one bedroom portion of the units is the same in both configurations.

Kitchen





Dining Area





Living Room










Master Bedroom















Two room bathroom.  Room adjoining bedroom has spa tub and sink.  Second room has toilet, sink, and shower.











Full size laundry room.  No compact appliances here!










Hallway and entryway.  Door on right is the lockoff studio.  To the left is kitchen, and further down hall is hallway to bedroom, bathroom, and laundry room.


----------



## Disneypirate85

We just returned from OKW on Thursday the 24th and it was our 1st stay at this DVC. Our Studio was so big. We had been told they were larger but wow 
Stayed in Building 64 cattycorner from Hospitality House Loved it.


----------



## jennilynn510

La2kw said:


> Here are some photos of the one bedroom.  We haven't done a 2br in years, so I don't have photos of that.  The second bedroom is either a lockoff or a dedicated second bedroom.  The lockoffs have a separate entrance, kitchenette and a balcony.  The dedicated two bedrooms don't have a separate entrance, kitchenette or balcony.  Both configurations have two queen beds in the second bathroom.  The one bedroom portion of the units is the same in both configurations.
> QUOTE]
> 
> OMG these pics are AWESOME !!! i'm more exctied to go "home" than i was for xmas this year....gimme more pics !!! only 29 days to go for us !!!!


----------



## Sheribo

Hello OKW lovers!  We are SSR owners and each spring break we walk over to OKW to enjoy the lush landscape and check it out.  Every single time we say that we really must try it out but the teens love the High Rock pool at SSR so we haven't yet.  So when we received a letter saying the the SSR pool would be closed this March, I thought it was fate!  Now is our chance.  

I knew it was a long shot but I called member services to see if there was anything available and there isn't.   We have been wait listed so now I'm so disappointed.  I know there's very little chance at this late date but I got my hopes up.


----------



## TDERadulski

Sheribo said:


> So when we received a letter saying the the SSR pool would be closed this March, I thought it was fate!  Now is our chance.



We just made a reservation at SSR this week and MS never mentioned that the pool will be closed!!   I haven't recieved a letter yet about it.  Are there specific dates the pool is closed, or it is the entire month?


----------



## Sheribo

TDERadulski said:


> We just made a reservation at SSR this week and MS never mentioned that the pool will be closed!!   I haven't recieved a letter yet about it.  Are there specific dates the pool is closed, or it is the entire month?



The letter said that High Rock Spring Pool will be closed beginning March 9 and that they are hoping to complete the renovations by the end of the month.  There is a really nice pool at the Grandstand section and a quiet pool at Congress Park but the main pool with the slide will be closed.

We arrive at SSR on March 15th.  Maybe we'll see you there!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Here's some of my OKW photos :


----------



## edk35

MiaSRN62 said:


> Here's some of my OKW photos :





ahhhhh thanks for posting these. Makes me get even more excited about staying there in 2 weeks.  We did enjoy our stay there last July.


----------



## mecllap

So, I've waded thru the whole thread and have discovered that a lot of photos from earlier posts don't show up (maybe something about my computer, but I think maybe they've been moved on their source or something).  Anyone up to posting more photos closer to the front of the thread for us folks who've only recently found this thread?  Someone suggested trying webshots.com, so I guess I'll try that.  Reading all the comments has definitely heightened my interest in OKW.  Thanks everyone for the thread.


----------



## Mouse511

mecllap said:


> So, I've waded thru the whole thread and have discovered that a lot of photos from earlier posts don't show up (maybe something about my computer, but I think maybe they've been moved on their source or something).  Anyone up to posting more photos closer to the front of the thread for us folks who've only recently found this thread?  Someone suggested trying webshots.com, so I guess I'll try that.  Reading all the comments has definitely heightened my interest in OKW.  Thanks everyone for the thread.



We're here now and we love this resort - shh dont tell other DVC members but the 1 bedroom are huge.....this must be Disney best kept secret...the size of OKW 1 bedrooms. 

We own at SSR and love that resort as well...but the rooms and balconies put all other resorts to shame....you can tell that Disney wanted to make DVC something special when it first started the program....all the other resorts are nice, but lack in room size...

Oh - and can I tell you the Tub is huge as well !!!

We'll be back here for sure !!


----------



## shreked

OKW just the best everyone on the street greets you a happy happy place


----------



## shreked

OKW just the best everyone on the street greets you....... a happy happy place


----------



## dvczerfs

Mouse511 said:


> We're here now and we love this resort - shh dont tell other DVC members but the 1 bedroom are huge.....this must be Disney best kept secret...the size of OKW 1 bedrooms.
> 
> We own at SSR and love that resort as well...but the rooms and balconies put all other resorts to shame....you can tell that Disney wanted to make DVC something special when it first started the program....all the other resorts are nice, but lack in room size...
> 
> Oh - and can I tell you the Tub is huge as well !!!
> 
> We'll be back here for sure !!


 dont let the best kept secret out!! while they fight for the dinky rooms in the tower, ill be nappin on the patio at okw!!! have a nice time!


----------



## Mamiamjo

We will be doing a land-sea-land vacation this summer and part of our group will be spending the pre-sea portion of the trip at OKW. 
We haven't stayed there before so I was wondering if anyone could answer a few questions about the resort.

1) What is the best building/area to request for convenience to restaurant, store & big pool? Do you put in requests with MS or the resort? How do you go about putting in the requests?

2) Are there any recent pictures of the big pool and slide?
3) How far is it from OKW to DTD? Can you walk?
4)Any other must knows for OKW newbies?

Thanks


----------



## edk35

Mamiamjo said:


> We will be doing a land-sea-land vacation this summer and part of our group will be spending the pre-sea portion of the trip at OKW.
> We haven't stayed there before so I was wondering if anyone could answer a few questions about the resort.
> 
> 1) What is the best building/area to request for convenience to restaurant, store & big pool? Do you put in requests with MS or the resort? How do you go about putting in the requests?
> 
> 2) Are there any recent pictures of the big pool and slide?
> 3) How far is it from OKW to DTD? Can you walk?
> 4)Any other must knows for OKW newbies?
> 
> Thanks



We just got back this past Sunday. We were in bldg. 14 considered a Hospitality House booking and it was wonderful. We were right across the street from the bus stop, the store, where you check in, the restaurant, the pool....everything really.  We took the boat twice to DTD but I think the bus is faster. I am not sure if you can walk to DTD from OKW. This was our 2nd trip to OKW and we love that resort. Last summer we were across the street but kinda diagonal from HH and had a great villa then too....close to everything. There are others on  here that are experts for OKW so I am sure they will post. If not....post another thread and you will get lots of replies. Have a great trip.


----------



## disneydoula

Please excuse me if this is a silly question, but with 3 teens/pre-teens in the house, I must ask:

Can I get a place with more than one bathroom at OKW?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cpbjgc

I think you need to be in a 2 bedroom or grand villa to have more than one bathroom. I recall that the one time we were in a 2 bedroom that there were 2 bathrooms.

Here's a link to the OKW information on Disney's site. It has sample room layouts and virtual room tours as well.


----------



## RCharnay

You can definitely walk to DTD from OKW but it is much closer from the South Point area (our personal favorite) rather than the Hospitality area near the main building.  We enjoy the more relaxed "away from it all" kind of feeling being away from the main buildings.  You are a quick bus ride away from the store, main pool and restaurant if you want those.  But the quiet pool, hot tub and bus stops are convenient in South Point.
We haven't tried Turtle Pond but that looks like a great area as well, especially with kids.


----------



## dianeschlicht

disneydoula said:


> Please excuse me if this is a silly question, but with 3 teens/pre-teens in the house, I must ask:
> 
> Can I get a place with more than one bathroom at OKW?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Sure, get a 2 bedroom.  A grand villa will actually have 4 bathrooms.


----------



## tkitty

I'm already getting excited!   My DD just booked us (DH and I) a 1 bdrm at OKW trading to RCI from her Shell. She took a 1bdrm at SSR for herself, her DH and DS8 and DD2. 
The only down side is we couldn't get rooms at the same resort! I was very surprised. But I guess you take what you can get when you're transfering points from another co. She had until this evening to hope something would come up, but had no luck.
This will make our trip a little difficult, but we'll make the best of it.
I do have some questions;
Can you walk between SSR and OKW? How far is it?
Do they share buses to the parks at all?
Are they both about the same distance to DTD?
When we take ME from MCO, will it be the same bus?
Is there any problem going to either resort pool with each other?
My DGS will want to spend many nights with us, no one would care, right?

OKW does look awsome(and big!) I can't wait!


----------



## Horshampa

I have a family trip booked for may 3-10 at okw. What are the pools like. My daughter is 5 and son 1. I'm going with my parents so didn't pick okw. Anyone have pics of the Pools ??? Anyone have any other cools things to do at okw ? Thanks Bob


----------



## nappingbeauty

i am also interested in activities around the pool.  i will have 6 teenagers going this summer and want to know if the activities are geared to the younger children or are there things for the teens as well?


----------



## RNtheRN

Our stay at OKW was very pleasant and memorable, but we're SSR 4 life.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Here's photos of the main pool :

http://allears.net/acc/okw59.jpg

http://allears.net/acc/okw65.jpg

http://allears.net/acc/okw58.jpg

http://allears.net/acc/okw66.jpg

I haven't stayed there since Aug 2007, as we stayed at AKV in Aug '08.   But in 2007, examples of activities at OKW were arts and crafts for the kids, bingo, pool games, movie at the main pool, and others I just can't rmember now.  Maybe someone who has stayed more recently could update this. 

Maria


----------



## nappingbeauty

Maria, we stayed at vero last summer.... are the activities and game rooms geared to the younger kids at okw like they are at vero?  or are there things for the older kids also?  i am thinking too hot for basketball and tennis.

thank you,
Laura


----------



## nappingbeauty

Oh! and thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Ron from Michigan

We will be staying at OKW for the first time next month.


----------



## cwnhokie

We are heading back in July, I am trying to decide whether to stay at OKW again or try AKV.  It will just be for two nights before we move offsite.  Either way I'm sure I won't be disappointed.


----------



## MinnieInMI

Arriving on March 14 and departing on March 27.  First part of the trip is with DVC points and 2nd part of the trip is an Interval trade.  Looking forward to our visit!  We also will be planning a trip for November of this year to stay at OKW.  It is our absolutely favorite timeshare resort!


----------



## chepic

MinnieInMI said:


> Arriving on March 14 and departing on March 27.  First part of the trip is with DVC points and 2nd part of the trip is an Interval trade.  Looking forward to our visit!  We also will be planning a trip for November of this year to stay at OKW.  It is our absolutely favorite timeshare resort!



We will have to look for you; we will be there from March 22-March 28.  Can't wait   3 more weeks.

cheryl


----------



## tkitty

We will be at OKW for the first time, in Oct. 
Does any of you OKW lover's know if the ME bus from MCO that takes us to OKW, also takes SSR guests to SSR?  My DD is booked at SSR, and I'm a little nervous that being at two different resorts will hamper our trip a bit.


----------



## nappingbeauty

Would you please post resort view phots when you return?  Please???


----------



## nappingbeauty

How far is Port Orleans from OKW?  There isnt boat transportation is there?  I heard you can get a boat from PO to DTD... and it goes by OKW?? Can you go UP and not Just Down river????


----------



## bookwormde

To get to PO from OKW you need to take the boat to DTD and then take a different boat to PO

bookwormde


----------



## LadybugMomma

nappingbeauty said:


> Maria, we stayed at vero last summer.... are the activities and game rooms geared to the younger kids at okw like they are at vero?  or are there things for the older kids also?  i am thinking too hot for basketball and tennis.
> 
> thank you,
> Laura




Laura,

We were just at OKW in Jan and my DDs 6 & 7 had a great time at the community hall.  They played bingo and did crafts.  They also had a great time playing air hockey and running around with Mr. Eddie.  Mr. Eddie is one of the activity directors there and he was great with the kids.  My kids still talk about how much fun they had with him and can't wait to go back and see him again in December.  Pretty funny, the 2 things my kids talk about the most from Disney world are the Neverland Club and hanging out with Mr. Eddie at OKW.

~Dawn


----------



## nappingbeauty

Thank you Dawn... that's great to know!  Are there activities geared to the teens also by any chance?


----------



## nappingbeauty

Whoops!  And thank you bookwormde for the info on the boats!!


----------



## LadybugMomma

nappingbeauty said:


> Thank you Dawn... that's great to know!  Are there activities geared to the teens also by any chance?




I believe there were basketball tournements and pool games, but it was not something we particpated in.  It was also too cold for pool games.  If someone is going there soon they can get you a copy of the news letter with all the activities.

~Dawn


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria, we stayed at vero last summer.... are the activities and game rooms geared to the younger kids at okw like they are at vero? or are there things for the older kids also? i am thinking too hot for basketball and tennis.
> 
> thank you,
> Laura



Hi nappingbeauty.....we sort of felt the activities were geared a little more towards the younger set except for a couple sports things like basketball.  We find it this way with all the disney resorts unfortunately.   Our kids loved tennis though----there were times we had to wait a few hours to get a court though.  


Maria


----------



## nappingbeauty

Ahhh... the basketball tournaments will be a big hit with a couple of the boys... thank you again Dawn.   Hoping to avoid the afternoon park crowds by returning to the resort in the afternoons.  Myself... you will find me at the pool with one of those lovely cocktails with an umbrella in it


----------



## chepic

OKW also has table tennis...which all people love.  they have a volleyball net set up near the main pool...teens love that.  You can rent bikes and water craft right there also.

cheryl


----------



## nappingbeauty

I have four volleyball players going... that will be a big hit... is it sand court.  My daughter has actually been an "all star" player few years in a row.  She is powerful... .looks deceiving.. not overly tall and very pretty and then "BAM" her serve knocks them all of guard  I now know where they will be spending there time.  I forgot all about that!  thank you!


----------



## nappingbeauty

Forgot to mention she gets all her strength from being a base on a competition cheerleading squad!


----------



## Horshampa

I was wondering if okw has stuff to do all day long?, In case we wanted to stay back from the parks one day and hang by the pool.


----------



## chepic

The court is sand.  We have stayed at the resort all day on occaision...sat by the pool, had drinks on our deck and watched golfers go by, played at Hanks on the video games with the kids, rented boats, relaxed.  It is like most Florida hotels; there are things to do, just depends on how you make use of what is there.

cheryl


----------



## nappingbeauty

Cheryl, are there blenders in the room to make those wonderful frozen drinks or do I need to request one?


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> Cheryl, are there blenders in the room to make those wonderful frozen drinks or do I need to request one?



That is a good question;  I bring my own shaker     and make my own martinis.  At this moment, pomergranate is my martini of choice   You may have to ask at the desk, or perhaps another Diser would know.


----------



## 123Disney

We will be staying in our first 2 bedroom in 6 days.  Can't wait!  Love OKW


----------



## nappingbeauty

Does anyone know if there is a grill near the pool at the Hospitality House???  I have posted this elsewhere and no one seems to recall???  Doc.. do you know?     Or maybe someone going soon would be kind enough to check into that for ME???? 

thank you 
Laura


----------



## nappingbeauty

For those of you that have stayed near the Hospitality House... what buildings were you in and what were your views?  We asked for the ones near the Peninsular Road bus stop... but I am also open to other suggestions.  I am a huge balcony fan so will be spending alot of my time there relaxing enjoying a view!


----------



## dvczerfs

nappingbeauty said:


> For those of you that have stayed near the Hospitality House... what buildings were you in and what were your views?  We asked for the ones near the Peninsular Road bus stop... but I am also open to other suggestions.  I am a huge balcony fan so will be spending alot of my time there relaxing enjoying a view!


we stayed in bldg 23 in oct and requested 23-26 for this oct. we had a view of the golf course. im a balcony napper and we thought it was nice! i remember seeing grills but i just dont recall were they are. dw and i are going in 49 days (but whos counting ) and we are going over to okw just to visit, if you dont have an answer by then, pm me and ill be glad to look for you.


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> Does anyone know if there is a grill near the pool at the Hospitality House???  I have posted this elsewhere and no one seems to recall???  Doc.. do you know?     Or maybe someone going soon would be kind enough to check into that for ME????
> 
> thank you
> Laura



I am on the phone with them right now and Carlos said there are grills near the pools.  I don't remember seeing any, but I will look for you.

Also, I have never had a bad balcony....although if you need a great view, make certain you are not on the ground level.  Our favorite buildings are 42, 43, 35, 34, 48, 25, 26, 62, and 63.  We have not had a bad building yet.

che


----------



## cpbjgc

nappingbeauty said:


> Cheryl, are there blenders in the room to make those wonderful frozen drinks or do I need to request one?



I'm not Cheryl, but I have enjoyed many a frozen drink on our balcony at OKW. There are blenders in all units except the studios. If it's not there when you check in, just call housekeeping and they will bring one for you. Have a great trip!


----------



## nappingbeauty

THANK YOU EVERYONE!  yes... blenders.... grills for bbq'ing, swimming, great views from the balcony... I can see myself doing the parks in the morning and then coming home in the early afternoon and just enjoying the resort the remainder of the day.  We have never had an opportunity before to go for an extended time (12 days) and I really want to relax this time around.  August can not get here soon enough.  And thank you everyone for double checking on your future trips where the grills are at the main pool!!!

Laura


----------



## Horshampa

Do the rooms have vacums ? I was going to use those space bags to get more stuff in the suitecases. thanks


----------



## Scott

Add me to your list! Just completed my first trip to OKW and I was astonished by how wonderful this place is. Very peaceful and relaxing.  I know we had neighbors on both sides, but I never heard them...did hear the folks upstairs, but it wasn't too bad at all. We were in building 31 overlooking the golf course and pond. Enjoyed many meals and cups of coffee on the big patio. I love how you can't see the patios on either side. The pool was not too crowded and the kids loved the slide. The hospitality house, especially the rec room was a complete hit for my sons. We also played b-ball and shuffleboard. The boys didn't even ask to go to the arcade. VWL is my home resort and I always thought I would prefer the hotel amenities, but the DVC only aspect of OKW won me over. I would return to OKW in a heart beat. Ok, now for the cons of the trip. We had no major problems with the bus service, however I noticed the busses were quite crowded with people who were not staying at OKW. One evening a whole bus load of folks got off at the first stop and then just stayed at the stop as if to wait for another bus. I asked the bus driver about this and he said that these were folks who park at DTD for free and then use the OKW bus service to get to and from EPCOT and Disney Studios. He also said that some tour busses drop folks off at DTD and instruct their clients to use the resort busses. This irritated me a bit even though I'm not paying the MF's. Also, Olivia's was a huge disappointment. Ate there twice just to be certain that we didn't just catch them on a bad day. It is certainly not worth the prices...I wouldn't eat there again and would just stick with the snack bar food if I couldn't eat elsewhere. 
Scott
p.s. the parks were very, very crowded. Much more crowded than last spring break.


----------



## nappingbeauty

This bothers me... can't anything be done to prevent non resort guests from using the busses.  I would hate to think that my family could not get on the bus due to people leaving their cars at DTD getting on instead.?


----------



## nyck

nappingbeauty said:


> This bothers me... can't anything be done to prevent non resort guests from using the busses.  I would hate to think that my family could not get on the bus due to people leaving their cars at DTD getting on instead.?




I think they should check hotel keys to make sure you are really staying on property. It is a shame how people will manipulate the system


----------



## dvczerfs

nyck said:


> I think they should check hotel keys to make sure you are really staying on property. It is a shame how people will manipulate the system


, im with you on that one. how hard would it be to flash a key.you need id for eveything else in life anymore.


----------



## nappingbeauty

It states somewhere in the literature that transportation is available to all guests with id.   In all the years we have stayed there... I have never shown id.... maybe it IS time to start.


----------



## nappingbeauty

Does anyone have any recent pictures to share to help build the excitement for those of us with upcoming trips???


----------



## Kelblum

Don't have a DVC yet, but have stayed at OKW in a 2BR and LOVED it!  If we can ever afford a DVC I am seriously thinking of OKW!!


----------



## polyhm83




----------



## polyhm83




----------



## gk90

Gorgeous photos!   I wish I could be there!


----------



## dis2cruise

What great photots .....I want to be there !!!!!  august can't come fast enough!!!!


----------



## jacos11

Thanks for the photos polyhm83! I just finished making our ressies for october this am.


----------



## dvczerfs

your killin me!!! very nice. thanks for the fix!


----------



## petbren

Help from the pros please
I am hoping to book a 1 bdrm for October.
I would like HH, but I also want to have the two enterances to the washroom.
Do all the HH 1 bdrms have just the one enterance through the master bedroom to the washroom
If I request something other than HH, a specific building, what are my chances of getting that request?
Thanks


----------



## nappingbeauty

great photos polyhm83!  and yes all building in hh area only have access to the bathrooms thru the master bathroom....


----------



## clint999

Palm trees,, front porches,,sauna, castle slide....
come on OKW lovers 
and I;ve only seen pictures 
one week to go before I get to see everything in person--so excited.


----------



## nappingbeauty

I am so jealous you leave next week!!!

I still have four plus months to go!  we are there from the 9th of august thru the 21st and was looking forward to the drop in crowds the second week.  Now they have added free dining beginning the 15th ... oh well.  we will still have a magical trip!  Dont forget to take pictures!!!!!


----------



## chepic

Turtle pond pool











Just came back last night...it was wonderful.

Cheryl


----------



## nappingbeauty

Thank you for the pictures Cheryl... Glad you had a wonderful time!  

Do all the balconies have that cute little mickey carved in them?  I love the photos you take thru them!!!

Laura


----------



## chepic

I believe so, I don't remember any time when we didn't have the mickey cut outs.

It was a wonderful trip....I am going to try and do a TR on it.

Cheryl


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hi everybody!!  We will be making our second stay at OKW on Sept. and are are really looking forward to it.  Do they still run the boat over to DTD?  I was looking on the Disney website but it only said there was bus transportation to there.  I saw the pictures from Polyhm93 and figured that boat may be the one that goes there, is that right?  Thanks!


----------



## chepic

The shuttle boat runs every 20 minutes starting at noon I believe and runs through about 10:00 pm. It makes a stop at Saratoga.  We took it over, and of course the kids loved it.

cheryl


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

chepic said:


> The shuttle boat runs every 20 minutes starting at noon I believe and runs through about 10:00 pm. It makes a stop at Saratoga.  We took it over, and of course the kids loved it.
> 
> cheryl



Thank You!


----------



## chepic

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thank You!



You're welcome.


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

OKW. I bought into the DVC 4 years ago so I would always be able to go to Disney and not worry about the hotel room prices doubling every ten years. My DGF now wife started going with me three years ago and I can't convince her to even consider anywhere else! We both fell in love with OKW immediately. It has a feeling or presense about it that the other DVC resorts can't match. We have three trips HOME planned for this year and are preparing to book 4 for next year. I would recommend anyone who is considering buying in to stay a weekend at OKW...you will not want to leave!!


----------



## dvczerfs

mickeysbestfriend said:


> OKW. I bought into the DVC 4 years ago so I would always be able to go to Disney and not worry about the hotel room prices doubling every ten years. My DGF now wife started going with me three years ago and I can't convince her to even consider anywhere else! We both fell in love with OKW immediately. It has a feeling or presense about it that the other DVC resorts can't match. We have three trips HOME planned for this year and are preparing to book 4 for next year. I would recommend anyone who is considering buying in to stay a weekend at OKW...you will not want to leave!!


 dont tell to many people disney best kept secret (okw)  isnt great, we are in it 10 years, our points are at boardwalk and allways stayed at okw. its hard to explain what it is about the place. freinds of ours stayed there and hate it, they love boardwalk and animal. i wish i could find a place to retire in florida that looks like that. im 43 so i have some time, well alot of time, maybe disney will build a 55 and over like okw!!


----------



## nappingbeauty

Has anyone been to the HH area rooms 23 thru 26 since they have been rehabbed???? any feedback?


----------



## dvczerfs

nappingbeauty said:


> Has anyone been to the HH area rooms 23 thru 26 since they have been rehabbed???? any feedback?


i was in 23 this past oct. it was nice, had new carpet, new frig,stove, we were in a two bedroom and we didnt need the pull out but it looked new. we have resi. for this oct, we are in a one bedroom this time. we got the "close to the hh" again. id like to stay in 27 or 28 this time. we like them all!


----------



## kam0202

Can you walk from OKW to Epcot or MGM?  Is there a ferry that goes to DTD; does one go to the BW, too?  Thanks so much!  We look forward to our first visit in May.


----------



## dvczerfs

kam0202 said:


> Can you walk from OKW to Epcot or MGM?  Is there a ferry that goes to DTD; does one go to the BW, too?  Thanks so much!  We look forward to our first visit in May.


you cant walk to any of the parks. there is a ferry to dtd. to go to bw you could get a wdw bw bus at dtd to get to bw or a bus from any of the parks to bw.


----------



## nappingbeauty

How were the king beds in the HH area???


----------



## kam0202

nappingbeauty said:


> How were the king beds in the HH area???



We enjoyed HHI in Sept - still very hot; no crowds and the resort was quiet and serene.  The King beds were large and comfortable.  Our friends also enjoyed their 2 double beds.  Style of accommodations reminded me of VWL.


----------



## Horshampa

Has anyone shipped a box to old key west. I was going to send a box of snacks and babby food down to save money radther then buy food at the old key west store. thanks


----------



## nappingbeauty

kam0202... I meant the king beds in the hospitality house area!  thank you though.  so... what are the king beds like?


----------



## dianeschlicht

nappingbeauty said:


> kam0202... I meant the king beds in the hospitality house area!  thank you though.  so... what are the king beds like?



We have always thought the beds were hard at OKW, but the new mattresses are quite a bit better than the old ones.  I assume the units in the refurbed buildings on Peninsular Road will have the new mattresses.


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> kam0202... I meant the king beds in the hospitality house area!  thank you though.  so... what are the king beds like?



We weren't at the HH, but near Turtle Pond, and I really didn't have a problem with the bed....but then again, I never have.  I am amazed that so many people think they are too hard.  I have a bad back, so I need the firm mattress.

Dave and I are heading for a weekend down there in May...a quick get-a-way.  If we get HH area, I will let you know.

cheryl


----------



## kam0202

chepic said:


> We weren't at the HH, but near Turtle Pond, and I really didn't have a problem with the bed....but then again, I never have.  I am amazed that so many people think they are too hard.  I have a bad back, so I need the firm mattress.
> 
> Dave and I are heading for a weekend down there in May...a quick get-a-way.  If we get HH area, I will let you know.
> 
> cheryl



Oops - sorry!  

I hope you get in during May.  We just cancelled our Memorial Day weekend trip for going down to WDW instead.


----------



## tammymacb

Well, I just took an offer I couldn't refuse.  

I placed an offer on an OKW contract that is in bankrupcy.  I doubt it will pass ROFR but if it does, I'll be adding OKW to my BWV and HHI homes.


----------



## ckdipp

Good for you!  Hope the deal goes through for you.

We've stayed at OKW 2x and LOVE it!!!!!!


----------



## ckdipp

Good for you!  Hope the deal goes through for you.

We've stayed at OKW 2x and LOVE it!!!!!!


----------



## ckdipp

Hmmm, sorry for the double post!


----------



## kespo

We just stayed at OKW again in March.  We always love it there.  I must say we stayed in one of the older rooms and it looked so worn.  I was wondering if anyone has any photos of the new refurbished rooms.  I would love to see them.  
I was also wondering when all the units will be completed?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

kespo said:


> We just stayed at OKW again in March.  We always love it there.  I must say we stayed in one of the older rooms and it looked so worn.  I was wondering if anyone has any photos of the new refurbished rooms.  I would love to see them.
> I was also wondering when all the units will be completed?


OKW is on a regular maintenance just like all other DVC's, there is no particular timeframe for completion, they just redo certain sections as need be.  The decor/theme, however, does not change, just like other DVC's, the only significant change at OKW is the sleeper sofa color and style.  When we were there last June they delivered new living room pillows and each room had new bedspreads, with a little more intense color than what I remembered.  The rest of the villa stayed the same, it was just freshly painted.  I will say that the kitchens seem to hold up better at OKW than at BWV.


----------



## fausz4

We are going down in a couple weeks (15 days to be exact...but who is counting!).  We havent made any requests for a specific building/room/view...any suggestions on where to find a refurbed room with a view of a golf course green?

TIA


----------



## kespo

BEASLYBOO said:


> OKW is on a regular maintenance just like all other DVC's, there is no particular timeframe for completion, they just redo certain sections as need be.  The decor/theme, however, does not change, just like other DVC's, the only significant change at OKW is the sleeper sofa color and style.  When we were there last June they delivered new living room pillows and each room had new bedspreads, with a little more intense color than what I remembered.  The rest of the villa stayed the same, it was just freshly painted.  I will say that the kitchens seem to hold up better at OKW than at BWV.



thanks for the reply!
I thought maybe they would be putting in new carpet and replacing the tile.  The tile in our unit was in serious need of at least a good steam cleaning.  Please, don't get me wrong.....I love OKW and will continue to stay there.....refurbished or not!!!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Oh, yes they put in new carpet and repair the tile too, it's just the same colors etc. Sorry about the misunderstanding.  Like at the Boardwalk Inn when it was redone, and the decor changed, people expected that the BWV would also have a change in decor but that's not the case, the Disney DVC's keep the same decor!


----------



## sehandiph

hi all,

don't know if one of you kind folks could answer a question regarding OKW for us.

we have booked 5 nights at OKW then 3 nights on a Disney Cruise then we are heading back to OKW for another few nights.

The question is would we be able to leave some of our luggage at bell services for three days rather than taking it all with us on our cruise? 

thanks
Sharon


----------



## Horshampa

Hey all, I have less then a week and i'll be down in disney. Anyone have any good tips for things to do around okw ? I have a 5 yr daughter whos loves almost anything. Thanks


----------



## GGOOFY1

Have a great time at our "Home"  Check out Hanks when you get there.  There are daily activities going on.


----------



## nappingbeauty

horshampa.... that is horsham pa correct?   I'm in Lansdale!

Laura


----------



## Horshampa

thanks. for the hanks tip will check it out.   Ya i'm right down welsh road from you..


----------



## chepic

sehandiph said:


> hi all,
> 
> don't know if one of you kind folks could answer a question regarding OKW for us.
> 
> we have booked 5 nights at OKW then 3 nights on a Disney Cruise then we are heading back to OKW for another few nights.
> 
> The question is would we be able to leave some of our luggage at bell services for three days rather than taking it all with us on our cruise?
> 
> thanks
> Sharon




Sharon, I don't see why they couldn't, but call the hotel direct now, before you leave, to ask.

Have a great time.

cheryl


----------



## chepic

Horshampa said:


> Hey all, I have less then a week and i'll be down in disney. Anyone have any good tips for things to do around okw ? I have a 5 yr daughter whos loves almost anything. Thanks



They have plenty to do at the resort; shuffle board, playground areas, the pool, at hanks there are t.v.'s, computers, games throughout the day, pool games, and on some nights there are out door movies and a campfire.  My 2 guys just loved hanging out at the pool, and swinging in the swings.  You can also rent little water sprites and head out onto the lake with her, take a ferry ride to Down town Disney, or just sit and read in the little "library" where you check in.

have fun

cheryl


----------



## Horshampa

Does the old key west have wireless internet service ? Also is it free or does it cost an arm and a leg. Thanks Bob


----------



## nappingbeauty

it is free for dvc owners... check at the front desk how it works... I am so sorry I am not technical... hubby is... but I know we access it each trip.

Laura


----------



## Malaguti Ball Clan

nappingbeauty said:


> it is free for dvc owners... check at the front desk how it works... I am so sorry I am not technical... hubby is... but I know we access it each trip.
> 
> Laura



I thought it was only "wired" as I am going "home" for the first time in June, confirmation of "wireless" would save me from having to configure a "vacation Router"


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Malaguti Ball Clan said:


> I thought it was only "wired" as I am going "home" for the first time in June, confirmation of "wireless" would save me from having to configure a "vacation Router"



Yes - only the wired in the rooms is free.  You need a wireless router if you don't want to be tied down.  Some of the resorts have wirless around the lobbies but you have to pay for it.


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

Horshampa said:


> Does the old key west have wireless internet service ? Also is it free or does it cost an arm and a leg. Thanks Bob



but they have DSL. The cables are in the coat closet.

I asked a CM the last time we were there and they said wireless wasn't doable at OKW due to the spread out nature of the resort.


----------



## chepic

Doing the happy dance...  We are going to OKW for an adult only w/e on Memorial day and we were on the wait list for the Sunday to Monday using points....just came through, now we will use 10 points versus $243.00....Yeah!!

Cheryl


----------



## nappingbeauty

NO FAIR!!!  Weren't you just there???  I am still anxiously waiting for our August trip!!!:

Hope you have a wonderful time.

Laura


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> NO FAIR!!!  Weren't you just there???  I am still anxiously waiting for our August trip!!!:
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful time.
> 
> Laura



Laura....we are stealing away for an adult only trip.  We had already planned to go somewhere, we were thinking Boston, New Hampshire, or some place close to home.  But when we returned fromthis trip, we realized we didn't get to go into Epcot, or MGM, or some other things because of the kids.  Se when we priced the airfare, it was actually better and less expensive to go to Disney for the weekend with points than it was to go anywhere else....yeah for DVC.

So if you have anything else you would like scoped out, let me know.

Cheryl


----------



## lodgeloafer

We are the OKW right now.  Having a great time. We are in building number 43. We walked out of our room yesterday to find a fencing company putting up a fence near the pool. Came back at the end of the day and for sure the Turtle shack Pool is closed, not sure for how long.  I will try to find out today and let everyone know.


----------



## ckdipp

lodgeloafer said:


> We are the OKW right now.  Having a great time. We are in building number 43. We walked out of our room yesterday to find a fencing company putting up a fence near the pool. Came back at the end of the day and for sure the Turtle shack Pool is closed, not sure for how long.  I will try to find out today and let everyone know.



Shame about the pool..... but hey - you are in OKW right now!!  I'm so jealous!


----------



## Mom2Four

yall....wat is bumping? lol, sry im a disboards newbie


----------



## nappingbeauty

Cheryl, I am so happy for you that you get to have your adults only weekend.  My husband and I have done it a couple of times now, and there is nothing like it.  Dinner alone with no kids is amazing... let alone just strolling along and leisurely enjoying the street performers, or what ever strikes your fancy.  Have a wonderful time... you will find a whole new kind of magic this trip 

And you know I am sure I will come up with a couple of questions between now and then!!!!

PS  Spend some time in the the rose gardens at MK and Epcot... they are both beautiful and your timing will be perfect.

Laura


----------



## Disney VaKatt

Hi 

 Just stumbled on this thread as I can't sleep for some reason.. can I jump in ??

Can't say for sure yet how much I WILL LOVE OKW...We will be staying there in August.. and we just bought a resale... OKW comes highly recommended by a friend of mine and it looks so peaceful and relaxing. So yup bought it "SIGHT" unseen.

I like the fact the rooms are bigger.. that was the main reason we bought there for our "Home Resort


Any advice or tips I would be glad to hear !!!


----------



## chepic

Laura...thanks...can't wait!!!!  I was at work yesterday telling everyone to have a good weekend--thought it was Thursday...  We were lucky enough to have bought in 1997 pre children, so we have strolled many a time without the children in Epcot, but I think this year will just be better in that we have an entirely new appreciation for much of the world around us when we are finally alone!!

Welcome to the new guys on the block.  You will love OKW, the rooms are large and welcoming, most all CM's are very friendly, and most of the guests can't help but have that "welcome home" smile on their faces.

Mom2four...a bump is when you want to keep a thread near the top when it has gone onto the next page.  You bump it to keep it fresh so others will tend to look at it.

Off to have my nails done...have a great day everyone!!


----------



## MamaCrush

Hoping to stay in OKW this August!  Is there such a thing as a waterview near the HH???  Thanks!


----------



## dianeschlicht

MamaCrush said:


> Hoping to stay in OKW this August!  Is there such a thing as a waterview near the HH???  Thanks!



Yes, there are buildings on the HH booking catagory Peninsular road loop that have water views (23, 25, 26), and buildings 13 adn 14 have kind of a water view when there's enough water!  I think that area is dry right now though.  I didn't look, but all the water ways at OKW and all of Disney were low this week when we were there. 

We stayed in our favorite building 46 right on the canal, and the water level was down considerably from January.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Disney VaKatt said:


> Hi
> 
> Just stumbled on this thread as I can't sleep for some reason.. can I jump in ??
> 
> Can't say for sure yet how much I WILL LOVE OKW...We will be staying there in August.. and we just bought a resale... OKW comes highly recommended by a friend of mine and it looks so peaceful and relaxing. So yup bought it "SIGHT" unseen.
> 
> I like the fact the rooms are bigger.. that was the main reason we bought there for our "Home Resort
> 
> 
> Any advice or tips I would be glad to hear !!!



I say to try all areas, because they all have something unique and special about them.  My favorite buildings are 45, 46, 55, 15, 16, 21,....As you can see, I can go on and on.  My least favorite was 29.


----------



## nappingbeauty

Disney VaKatt... I admire your bravery .... sight unseen!  

Laura


----------



## ckdipp

There is so much to love about OKW.  We own inn Saratoga, but LOVE OKW.  There is such a relaxed atmosphere there.  And the rooms are fantastically sized!


----------



## dianeschlicht

This was our view again this trip.  Our favorite building (46) and the same room we had in January (4621).


----------



## bobbiwoz

That view is just gorgeous, Diane!  

Bobbi


----------



## dianeschlicht

bobbiwoz said:


> That view is just gorgeous, Diane!
> 
> Bobbi



You should have seen it at night with the full moon!  I couldn't get a good picture of that though, because I didn't have a tripod.


----------



## Disney VaKatt

nappingbeauty said:


> Disney VaKatt... I admire your bravery .... sight unseen!
> 
> Laura



Well Considering the only places that I have ever stayed were Pop and ASMu... I knew it had to be a step in the right direction... besides.. it's just my "home".. I can stay and tryout the others.. if I choose true... 

BTW... You can call me Katt or Kathy


----------



## Buckeye Fan

...and I can't wait!!!

Quick question, though. We haven't stayed at OKW enough to really "know" the resort. When I called to make reservations, the HH wasn't available. With that said, can you guys tell me a good building to request? I'd like to be close to any place where we can refill drinks, have access to a pool, and possibly have access to food. Is Turtle Pond (maybe building 41?) my best bet? We've stayed twice in SP, and our first stay was a beautiful golf course view, but I don't know the section. I think it was along the main drag, right before SP.

Thanks for your thoughts and any advice!


----------



## dvczerfs

chepic said:


> Doing the happy dance...  We are going to OKW for an adult only w/e on Memorial day and we were on the wait list for the Sunday to Monday using points....just came through, now we will use 10 points versus $243.00....Yeah!!
> 
> Cheryl


 we just got back from an 8 night at the contemp. just dw and i. its the first time we went anywere,alone in 16 years. we are going home in oct for 11 nights in a 2 bedroom at okw and didnt want to mess up the point useage. we had a mk view, 11th floor. it was great! we watched the mk fire works eveynight in our pjs from our room. like i said, we had a blast and wouldnt change anything. but, it wasnt okw!! alot of noise, weres the kitchen? it was like staying in a closet! so in dec. when the bill comes for our points, i will be more than happy to pay it. i have to say it was alittle strange.no one in the back of the van, almost said 3 about 10 times when a cm asked "how many".our dd is 16 going on 17 and i guess we have to start getting use to it. she said it wont matter how old she gets, she will always go with us to wdw! (thats fine w/ us) we should have done it along time ago!


----------



## zorro77

Been members since (93) and have OKW as our home. We have stayed at many of the other resorts on property but still like OKW the best. It quite, large rooms, homey and most of all it can really feel like home. We have stayed their around 25 to 30 times. We like the walk to DTD, the boat rides and just how cozy it can be in such a large place. We are 149 days away from our next visit. Food/Wine/Halloween and our 35th Anniversary. Oh and a little golf and cigars


----------



## chepic

dvczerfs said:


> we just got back from an 8 night at the contemp. just dw and i. its the first time we went anywere,alone in 16 years. we are going home in oct for 11 nights in a 2 bedroom at okw and didnt want to mess up the point useage. we had a mk view, 11th floor. it was great! we watched the mk fire works eveynight in our pjs from our room. like i said, we had a blast and wouldnt change anything. but, it wasnt okw!! alot of noise, weres the kitchen? it was like staying in a closet! so in dec. when the bill comes for our points, i will be more than happy to pay it. i have to say it was alittle strange.no one in the back of the van, almost said 3 about 10 times when a cm asked "how many".our dd is 16 going on 17 and i guess we have to start getting use to it. she said it wont matter how old she gets, she will always go with us to wdw! (thats fine w/ us) we should have done it along time ago!



ooooo I just can't wait, we fly out on Friday night.  The funny thing is, the kids are so excited to stay with my sister, they are practically pushing us out the door to go.  We haven't told them that we are going to Mickey's house, so I would imagine they would feel different if they knew that.  But since it will be Star Wars weekend, we should be able to get them a gift that will make up for our not telling them.

I know how you feel about OKW, we bought pre-children in 1997 and have never once regretted our choice, and when ever we stay at one of the other resorts, we always think we should have stayed "home".  

che


----------



## Disney*All-Stars*

I don't think we should let the secret out...Disney will raise the points.  OKW is like renting a home.   The rooms are so much bigger than the other resorts.  Disney figured out how to shrink the rooms (especially the laundry area and hot tubs/saunas) and give you the "same" (if you can call it that)  with less space (and more points!) when they built the newer resorts.


----------



## Debbie Jean

dianeschlicht said:


> We stayed in our favorite building 46 right on the canal, and the water level was down considerably from January.



I was in building 62 last week through the torrential rains... I absolutely guarantee that the water level is no longer down!  BTW, was absolutely delighted with the location... convenient to everything! 

I  OKW, though, so if you are at Disney with days of nonstop downpours, this is not a bad place to be.


----------



## dvczerfs

Debbie Jean said:


> I was in building 62 last week through the torrential rains... I absolutely guarantee that the water level is no longer down!  BTW, was absolutely delighted with the location... convenient to everything!
> 
> I  OKW, though, so if you are at Disney with days of nonstop downpours, this is not a bad place to be.


wow, we got home last sat. sounds like we got out just in time!


----------



## nappingbeauty

Cheryl....Are you back from your trip?  Was Old Key West everything you and your husband wanted and more for your adult only trip..???  Hoping you had a wonderful time..

Hoping to hear about your trip!

Laura


----------



## Disney VaKatt

Disney*All-Stars* said:


> I don't think we should let the secret out...Disney will raise the points.  OKW is like renting a home.   The rooms are so much bigger than the other resorts.  Disney figured out how to shrink the rooms (especially the laundry area and hot tubs/saunas) and give you the "same" (if you can call it that)  with less space (and more points!) when they built the newer resorts.



Those reasons cited are the reasons I bought re-sale at OKW. Bigger rooms and queen beds in the studios.. I think I saw where the other resorts have "Double beds" in their studios.  Or was it only 1 Queen and a Pull out sofa ?? Either way.. I like real BEDS 
Soooo Looking forward to going..


----------



## ascardino

Disney VaKatt said:


> Those reasons cited are the reasons I bought re-sale at OKW. Bigger rooms and queen beds in the studios.. I think I saw where the other resorts have "Double beds" in their studios.
> Soooo Looking forward to going..



The other studios do have queens or a queen and a pullout sofa.  I believe the moderates have doubles.  

Anyway, I am looking forward to experiencing OKW after all that I have read here.  I have stayed at SSR, BWV, BCV + the regular resorts so I am very curious about the different layout as we are a family of 5 and never travel light!


----------



## GGOOFY1

Hi Katt "Welcome Home"  We have been members at OKW since '93 and just love it there.  We have stayed at other DVC resorts and always enjoy our trip home to OKW.  At OKW the studios or 2nd bedroom have queen beds.  They don't have the option of a queen and pull out.  In the living room they have a pull out.  Enjoy and welcome...


Sue


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> Cheryl....Are you back from your trip?  Was Old Key West everything you and your husband wanted and more for your adult only trip..???  Hoping you had a wonderful time..
> 
> Hoping to hear about your trip!
> 
> Laura



Yes, we are back and had a great time, this past week was soooo busy I haven't had a chance to write anything, or even down load pictures.  I will try and do it this week.  Everything was fantastic, with the exception of the room.  If we were going to be there longer than the 3 days, I would have asked to move.  We were in a corner studio on the ground floor; 2915.  Our "balcony" overlooked the airconditioning units, and because we were right on the road, we heard the busses...1st time that has ever happened.

I will write tomorrow.

Cheryl


----------



## Cinderella1122

chepic said:


> Yes, we are back and had a great time, this past week was soooo busy I haven't had a chance to write anything, or even down load pictures.  I will try and do it this week.  Everything was fantastic, with the exception of the room.  If we were going to be there longer than the 3 days, I would have asked to move.  We were in a corner studio on the ground floor; 2915.  Our "balcony" overlooked the airconditioning units, and because we were right on the road, we heard the busses...1st time that has ever happened.
> 
> I will write tomorrow.
> 
> Cheryl



I hope this doesn't happen to me! I have a studio room booked in July for my sister and myself, but a guess a bad view in Disney still beats being at home!


----------



## sgtdisney

Sometimes it's the luck of the draw.   We were in a Grand Villa in Building 29 two years ago, and I was not happy with the view, it had *way* too much vegetation for me.   I love the tropical planting, but in that particular unit, it felt like we were in a jungle.  We could hear the golfers, but couldn't see them.   

That was honestly the only building I have ever been in, and we've been in a few over the past 17 years, that I was not excited about the view.


----------



## dianeschlicht

We ended up in building 29 twice.  The second time I asked to be moved.  It is really bad if you are under the GV.


----------



## ascardino

Buckeye Fan said:


> ...and I can't wait!!!
> 
> Quick question, though. We haven't stayed at OKW enough to really "know" the resort. When I called to make reservations, the HH wasn't available. With that said, can you guys tell me a good building to request? I'd like to be close to any place where we can refill drinks, have access to a pool, and possibly have access to food. Is Turtle Pond (maybe building 41?) my best bet? We've stayed twice in SP, and our first stay was a beautiful golf course view, but I don't know the section. I think it was along the main drag, right before SP.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts and any advice!



Also wondering if anyone very familiar with OKW can comment on this as we are also looking for the same type of location when we go in June.


----------



## GGOOFY1

We stayed on SP last summer and I didn't enjoy it.  Their quiet pool does not have a counter service.  I like TP, we have stayed in building 36 several times and love the location and the quet pool.  The view from 36 is a water view with the fairway of hole 5.  Always ask for an upper floor so the vegetation does not obstruct your views.  Also you are a short walk to the bus stop.


----------



## MamaCrush

HH isn't available for our stay in August, either.  We would like to stay closest to the main pool and Olivia's.  What building would you experts suggest???  Thanks!


----------



## GGOOFY1

request the newer buildings 62, 63 or 64  or you could go with 15 or 16 on Millers Road. Millers Road is one of our favorite neighborhoods


----------



## sgtdisney

dianeschlicht said:


> We ended up in building 29 twice.  The second time I asked to be moved.  It is really bad if you are under the GV.



I can imagine.   The view from the GV was bad and we were up two or three floors.   I don't know why they just don't open all that up


----------



## Bethpremier

Can you guys fill me in on cake ordering at OKW?  Where are the cakes delivered from?  Who do I work with? etc?


----------



## MamaCrush

GGOOFY1 said:


> request the newer buildings 62, 63 or 64  or you could go with 15 or 16 on Millers Road. Millers Road is one of our favorite neighborhoods



Thanks, I'll do that!  What in particular did you like about the Miller Road area?  Off to look at one of Robo's souped up maps!


----------



## GGOOFY1

MamaCrush said:


> Thanks, I'll do that!  What in particular did you like about the Miller Road area?  Off to look at one of Robo's souped up maps!



Hi MamaCrush,
What I like about Miller's Road is that you are a short walk to the HH and main pool and a quiet pool by building 19.  Also not much traffic, you will have the buses coming down Miller's and the families staying in the neighborhood, but that's about it.  If you were to get a room (non HH booking) on Peninsular, which isn't a bad walk to the HH, you will get the traffic of everyone going to the rear of the resort.  Things to remember about Miller's Road, no second door into the master bathroom in buildings 15 -22, and building 20 is in the bus turnaround  buildings 21 and 22 are longer walks to HH, and if you have your own car building 64 does not have parking outside of villa.  So if you request Miller's Road, stay with buildings 
15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 62, 63, and 64.  So many decisions!!!!  Enjoy, OKW is our favorite resort


----------



## MamaCrush

Can anyone tell me anything about Bldgs 23, 26 and/or 27??  Looking at the resort Map, it seems like these buildings have a straight shot to the main pool and I assume Olivia's.  Is this right?  Is it easy to get across Penninsula Road there?  Are there any fences or anything blocking access to the pool from there?  Any interesting information would be greatly appreciated!

(I'm obviously obsessing over what building to request... but I have to do something while waiting for August hours to be posted or I'll go crazy!    )


----------



## ascardino

GGOOFY1 said:


> Hi MamaCrush,
> What I like about Miller's Road is that you are a short walk to the HH and main pool and a quiet pool by building 19.  Also not much traffic, you will have the buses coming down Miller's and the families staying in the neighborhood, but that's about it.  If you were to get a room (non HH booking) on Peninsular, which isn't a bad walk to the HH, you will get the traffic of everyone going to the rear of the resort.  Things to remember about Miller's Road, no second door into the master bathroom in buildings 15 -22, and building 20 is in the bus turnaround  buildings 21 and 22 are longer walks to HH, and if you have your own car building 64 does not have parking outside of villa.  So if you request Miller's Road, stay with buildings
> 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 62, 63, and 64.  So many decisions!!!!  Enjoy, OKW is our favorite resort



Do you know if buildings 62 - 64 are considered HH and/or are they only reserved for those with a medical need for an elevator?

Also, we will probably have a car and tend to have many pieces of luggage plus a food delivery so what building(s) would you recommend after 62 & 63 in terms of ease of getting "moved" in?  

One last question, are all the buildings two floors or are there some that are three?

I had a conversation with a CM inquiring about noting a room request and she was sort of disuading me from asking for anything more than a floor level and/or a section to which she recommended SP and TP even though I told her that we really wanted to be as close as we could to HH since I have small children who love the pool and an older son who would use the main facilities off on his own.  I told her that I would investigate it a little further as I had never stayed at OKW before and wanted to make an educated request at a later point in time.

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Debbie Jean

ascardino said:


> Do you know if buildings 62 - 64 are considered HH and/or are they only reserved for those with a medical need for an elevator?
> 
> Also, we will probably have a car and tend to have many pieces of luggage plus a food delivery so what building(s) would you recommend after 62 & 63 in terms of ease of getting "moved" in?
> 
> One last question, are all the buildings two floors or are there some that are three?
> 
> I had a conversation with a CM inquiring about noting a room request and she was sort of disuading me from asking for anything more than a floor level and/or a section to which she recommended SP and TP even though I told her that we really wanted to be as close as we could to HH since I have small children who love the pool and an older son who would use the main facilities off on his own.  I told her that I would investigate it a little further as I had never stayed at OKW before and wanted to make an educated request at a later point in time.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!



I stayed on the first floor in 62 a couple of weeks ago and it was simply ideal... very close to bus stops, pool and HH. When I booked they told me that there was no availability for HH booking category, but did note my request for first floor since I use a scooter and as near to HH as possible. So it appears to me it's not considered HH but may be medical requests requiring an elevator. 

I'd stay there again in a heartbeat!


----------



## GGOOFY1

Buildings 11-14 and 23-26 are considered HH bookings


----------



## GGOOFY1

ascardino said:


> Do you know if buildings 62 - 64 are considered HH and/or are they only reserved for those with a medical need for an elevator?
> 
> Also, we will probably have a car and tend to have many pieces of luggage plus a food delivery so what building(s) would you recommend after 62 & 63 in terms of ease of getting "moved" in?
> 
> One last question, are all the buildings two floors or are there some that are three?
> 
> I had a conversation with a CM inquiring about noting a room request and she was sort of disuading me from asking for anything more than a floor level and/or a section to which she recommended SP and TP even though I told her that we really wanted to be as close as we could to HH since I have small children who love the pool and an older son who would use the main facilities off on his own.  I told her that I would investigate it a little further as I had never stayed at OKW before and wanted to make an educated request at a later point in time.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!



The buildings are either 2 or 3 floors.  Building 64 does not have parking directly in front of the villa, it is shared with 63 or 15.  I always request either 2nd or 3rd floor.  This way you are not on the ground floor under a GV.  As previously mentioned, GV have hardwood floors and can be quite loud for anyone under them.


----------



## QTMichele

Just wanted to pop in and introduce myself.  I'm Michele and I'll be travelling with my DH, DDs (will be 10 1/2 and 7 on our trip), DS (will be turning 2 on our trip) and my uncle. We are soooooo excited!

I've never stayed at OKW and am trying to get it all "figured out." I know it's too early to book our vacation (we're going in October 2010 - yes, I'm a PLANNER! lol), but I would love to have your advice on unit locations. We will have a 2 bedroom villa. We don't mind walking as our girls will be older and we'll have a stroller; however, it would be nice to be closer to some "action" (pool, food, playground).

On our last trip to Disney, we spent most of our times in the parks - will probably do that again this time around, but we'll definitely plan for at least one day of resort time. What are the "must sees and dos" at OKW?

TIA for any info you can share!!! I've read a huge portion of this thread, but, with a 7 month old baby on my lap, I'm struggling to find time to read every post. (Thankfully I have a lot of time before our vacation!)


----------



## QTMichele

Just wanted to pop in and introduce myself.  I'm Michele and I'll be travelling with my DH, DDs (will be 10 1/2 and 7 on our trip), DS (will be turning 2 on our trip) and my uncle. We are soooooo excited!

I've never stayed at OKW and am trying to get it all "figured out." I know it's too early to book our vacation (we're going in October 2010 - yes, I'm a PLANNER! lol), but I would love to have your advice on unit locations. We will have a 2 bedroom villa. We don't mind walking as our girls will be older and we'll have a stroller; however, it would be nice to be closer to some "action" (pool, food, playground).

On our last trip to Disney, we spent most of our times in the parks - will probably do that again this time around, but we'll definitely plan for at least one or two days of resort time. What are the "must sees and dos" at OKW?

TIA for any info you can share!!! I've read a huge portion of this thread, but, with a 7 month old baby on my lap, I'm struggling to find time to read every post. (Thankfully I have a lot of time before our vacation!)


----------



## GGOOFY1

Hi Michelle if you want to stay close to the main pool, you will need to request the Hospitality House area when making your ressie.


----------



## dis2cruise

looking on the dvc website it says that okw has a beach ...where is it??


----------



## MamaCrush

Can anyone tell me which buildings are considered under the booking category of near Hospitality House?  We couldn't make a HH reservation, so I want to request a specific building as the next best bet.  But I don't want to request a building that's designated in the HH category for obvious reasons.  Anyone??  Thanks!


----------



## QTMichele

GGOOFY1 said:


> Hi Michelle if you want to stay close to the main pool, you will need to request the Hospitality House area when making your ressie.



Thanks so much!

BTW, I've read several posts that mention the wear and tear of OKW. Is there an area of buildings to avoid? During our last trip to Disney, we stayed at CB. Our Disney vacations have always been well above average, so we were a little surprised to find our room was in need of refurbishment. This isn't a deal breaker for us, but we would love to stay in a villa that's in good shape.


----------



## chepic

MamaCrush said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about Bldgs 23, 26 and/or 27??  Looking at the resort Map, it seems like these buildings have a straight shot to the main pool and I assume Olivia's.  Is this right?  Is it easy to get across Penninsula Road there?  Are there any fences or anything blocking access to the pool from there?  Any interesting information would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> (I'm obviously obsessing over what building to request... but I have to do something while waiting for August hours to be posted or I'll go crazy!    )



These buildings are nice, and they are close.  You do need to walk a little to go to the pool...unfortunately it is not a direct line to the pool.  The road and water way is inbetween.  Still, you walk over in 2 minutes flat.  Stay away from building 29.

cheryl


----------



## Threeh

ANother booking question to all you OKW pros... Do you think I would be ok if I just request a canal view top floor??  I'm not concerned with being near HH, I think I'd like to be down by southpoint but thought I'd leave the view to the booking gods (who are usually decent to me).
Thanks!! I love looking at all the photos in this thread to share with DH.
Have a magical day!!!


----------



## mamaboogie

Greetings from sunny(?) England!

I am so excited because this week my husband has just booked for us to stay at OKW next August!

I know this is over a year away but we are very happy to be going back to WDW - I just had to contribute to this wonderful thread!!

We've been to WDW twice - 2006 staying at BCV and last year staying at CBR. I've devoured this thread and I have to say how stunning OKW looks - amazingly beautiful! And I simply can't wait!

My DH, and 2 DD's (13 and 16) will be staying in a studio - we managed to stay in one room at CBR last year with no major fallings out so we thought we could manage a studio - with the added bonus of a kitchenette and balcony/patio.

Please keep your beautiful photos coming! It just adds to my excitement! I'm particularly excited about all the delicious WDW food we'll be eating - so I'd love info on the eateries at OKW!

Thanks for creating a wonderful thread!

Shari xx


----------



## GGOOFY1

Hi Shari and welcome!!

OKW only has one sit down restaurant Olivias.  Which is located by the hospitality house.  There is a counter service by the main pool "Good's to Go" and another with limited service by the pool on Turtle Pond "Turtle Shack".  But it is very convenient to hop on the ferry and go to Downtown Disney


----------



## chepic

mamaboogie said:


> Greetings from sunny(?) England!
> 
> I am so excited because this week my husband has just booked for us to stay at OKW next August!
> 
> I know this is over a year away but we are very happy to be going back to WDW - I just had to contribute to this wonderful thread!!
> 
> We've been to WDW twice - 2006 staying at BCV and last year staying at CBR. I've devoured this thread and I have to say how stunning OKW looks - amazingly beautiful! And I simply can't wait!
> 
> My DH, and 2 DD's (13 and 16) will be staying in a studio - we managed to stay in one room at CBR last year with no major fallings out so we thought we could manage a studio - with the added bonus of a kitchenette and balcony/patio.
> 
> Please keep your beautiful photos coming! It just adds to my excitement! I'm particularly excited about all the delicious WDW food we'll be eating - so I'd love info on the eateries at OKW!
> 
> Thanks for creating a wonderful thread!
> 
> Shari xx



Welcome Shari.  I know you won't be disappointed in OKW, it is such a great resort.  And I had to chuckle at your sunny ? England.  I am in New England and the weather has been horrible;  rain every day with thunderstorms, hail, and clouds just about every day for a month.  We have been joking that it is alot like England here.

The studios are a bit bigger than a regular sized hotel room, so you should do o.k.  Make certain you tell them you don't want bld 29.  The studios there are not in a nice viewing position, and you can hear the buses running, so it is hard to sleep.  Other than that, we have not had a bad room.

cheryl


----------



## mamaboogie

Thanks Sue! And Cheryl! 

It's all official now I've posted on here and got a reply!

I wanted to ask about breakfasts - the breakfasts at Olivia's look great - I'm assuming they will count as table service meals on the DDP rather than counter service? Someone mentioned Goods to Go for a quick breakfast?

Having said that, I do believe that on our last trip we ate leftover dessert for breakfast on several occasions! 

I'm excited by the kitchenette - it gives us more scope to prepare stuff in the studio - cereal etc.

I have to say - You OKW lovers are the best! Thirteen months to go and I already feel at home!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1936440

That is the link (hopefully!) to my dining review from 2008.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1961471

And my trip report!

I am so looking forward to being able to catch the ferry to DTD - all those nice restaurants and shops! (And lego for my big kid of a husband!)

Thanks again!

Shari xx


----------



## chepic

Olivia's is a great sit-down restaurant that is on the dining plan.  We have eaten there for every meal and I believe that you will not be disappointed.  The staff are all very happy and helpful, and we have never had to book a reservation.

The Good's to Go, that's a different story.  Their menu is, I think, more limited than at other DVC places, and I really hope they do something about that.  Almost everything there is considered a counter service item.  They have a great turkey sandwich that can feed 2, they have the fruit for the kids, and my husband likes their chicken cesear.  They also have chicken fingers, hotdogs, pretzels, and some other snack type food.  The cooked food doesn't start until Olivia's opens for breakfast.  They do have coffee and muffins at first, but it stinks to use a CS for that.

And you're right about the left over dessert, we have eaten that the next morning too....

che


----------



## nappingbeauty

Hi everyone, we are arriving a day early and spending that night at the Hilton at DTD.  I am bringing a cooler of food down with me... does anyone know if I can drop it off a day early to bell services and if they will hold it for me till I check in Sunday???

thank you,
Laura


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> Hi everyone, we are arriving a day early and spending that night at the Hilton at DTD.  I am bringing a cooler of food down with me... does anyone know if I can drop it off a day early to bell services and if they will hold it for me till I check in Sunday???
> 
> thank you,
> Laura



You bet they will Laura.  They are very accommodating, and have a pretty big storage area.  When we were going on the cruise last year, we had a pary of 12 and they had to hold onto all our stuff from the morning until around noon when the bus came, and trust me there was a lot of stuff.

I bet you are getting excited!!

cheryl


----------



## nappingbeauty

Thanks Cheryl!!  

I should have just PM'd you... you are my wealth of information!!  We are getting so excited... as you see we added the extra day prior to checking in at OKW at the Hilton, I just need to get there, the sooner the better!  We made some adr's... with eight of us.. just easier eating most meals in the room.  We made resies for Chef Mickeys our first night, we have a newbie going so it is just a great way to start the excitement.  We are doing Crystal Terrace our last full day for breakfast.. and a few others.  The weekend mid trip, my family is coming over from the Tampa area.  I booked them a studio, and one of those evenings we are having an adult only dinner at Jiko.  We also plan on doing Jellyrolls.  

But most of all, I am looking forward to relaxing at the resort.  This is our first stay there, as we own and usually stay at the Boardwalk, but this trip I want to relax.    And OKW  just makes you want to sit on the balcony and do just that!

Thank you again for the information!

Laura


----------



## Summer-Caitlin

Glad I found this thread. My husband and I will be booking our Sept 2010 vacation on Wednesday and we had to choose between SSR and OKW. We live in the UK and are getting a fab deal to go to either of these resorts and after reading through this whole thread, I am pretty sure that OKW is for us.

We married in WDW in 2007 and stayed at POFQ, CBR and GF. We loved all of these resorts but especially loved CBR, just loved the laid back and tropical feel. So we will be celebrating our 3 year anniversary and I am looking to make this stay extra special. I intend to book a studio as it's just us two and although the jacuzzi looks wonderful, can't stretch that far. So should I make any special requests? I definitely want a higher floor and would ideally like a quieter area, not bothered if we have to walk to get to the bus stop or the hospitality house, pretty sure we would love the walk

I am really excited about this trip. We will be on the DDDP, so won't be cooking at all. Looking forward to keeping up to date with this thread!


----------



## dvczerfs

Summer-Caitlin said:


> Glad I found this thread. My husband and I will be booking our Sept 2010 vacation on Wednesday and we had to choose between SSR and OKW. We live in the UK and are getting a fab deal to go to either of these resorts and after reading through this whole thread, I am pretty sure that OKW is for us.
> 
> We married in WDW in 2007 and stayed at POFQ, CBR and GF. We loved all of these resorts but especially loved CBR, just loved the laid back and tropical feel. So we will be celebrating our 3 year anniversary and I am looking to make this stay extra special. I intend to book a studio as it's just us two and although the jacuzzi looks wonderful, can't stretch that far. So should I make any special requests? I definitely want a higher floor and would ideally like a quieter area, not bothered if we have to walk to get to the bus stop or the hospitality house, pretty sure we would love the walk
> 
> I am really excited about this trip. We will be on the DDDP, so won't be cooking at all. Looking forward to keeping up to date with this thread!


youll love it. we were long time cbr people till we joined dvc. okw is alot like cbr. cheryl (chepic) is the one to talk to about room request. have a nice time!


----------



## chepic

Summer-Caitlin said:


> Glad I found this thread. My husband and I will be booking our Sept 2010 vacation on Wednesday and we had to choose between SSR and OKW. We live in the UK and are getting a fab deal to go to either of these resorts and after reading through this whole thread, I am pretty sure that OKW is for us.
> 
> We married in WDW in 2007 and stayed at POFQ, CBR and GF. We loved all of these resorts but especially loved CBR, just loved the laid back and tropical feel. So we will be celebrating our 3 year anniversary and I am looking to make this stay extra special. I intend to book a studio as it's just us two and although the jacuzzi looks wonderful, can't stretch that far. So should I make any special requests? I definitely want a higher floor and would ideally like a quieter area, not bothered if we have to walk to get to the bus stop or the hospitality house, pretty sure we would love the walk
> 
> I am really excited about this trip. We will be on the DDDP, so won't be cooking at all. Looking forward to keeping up to date with this thread!



Yeah for you....I love celebrating our Anniversary there.  Just a note, the studio doesn't have a jacuzzi, you have to get the 1 bedroom or bigger.  The studio has a regular tub/bathroom in all the DVC resorts.

As for making requests, I always do it when I book, and then 7 days prior, I call the resort direct and let them know again.  They always say the same thing...they will do their best with no promises, but we have not been disappointed yet.  Just stay away from building 29!!!!  Nothing romantic on that end studio!!!

Cheryl


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> Thanks Cheryl!!
> 
> I should have just PM'd you... you are my wealth of information!!  We are getting so excited... as you see we added the extra day prior to checking in at OKW at the Hilton, I just need to get there, the sooner the better!  We made some adr's... with eight of us.. just easier eating most meals in the room.  We made resies for Chef Mickeys our first night, we have a newbie going so it is just a great way to start the excitement.  We are doing Crystal Terrace our last full day for breakfast.. and a few others.  The weekend mid trip, my family is coming over from the Tampa area.  I booked them a studio, and one of those evenings we are having an adult only dinner at Jiko.  We also plan on doing Jellyrolls.
> 
> But most of all, I am looking forward to relaxing at the resort.  This is our first stay there, as we own and usually stay at the Boardwalk, but this trip I want to relax.    And OKW  just makes you want to sit on the balcony and do just that!
> 
> Thank you again for the information!
> 
> Laura



Laura...I am so happy for you.  Totally go to Jellyrolls...we had the best time.  The only reason we didn't make it again in May was the rain kept coming down so hard, we couldn't get off the bus!!!  Make certain you have plenty of singles, a pen to write your requests on the napkins, and tell the waitress to keep the popcorn basket full.  Haven't eaten at Jiko yet, but loved the choices at Boma.  You'll have to let me know how Jiko is.

che


----------



## nappingbeauty

Thanks for the tips!  I am sure we will have a blast at Jellyrolls! My family is a blast.  It is my aunt who is 81 and still does marathons! Yes the 26.2 mile ones!  And she is a partier!  My cousin is always the life of the party, so between all of us... we are going to have a great visit and time!  Whoops.. forgot everyones respective husbands!!! they are fun too!  Kept going round robin about wether to have our dinner out be Narcooses's, a personal favorite, or trying something new, and Jiko won out.  Hope I made the right decision.  But I thought it would be nice to go over early on sunday, check out the resort, have a glass of wine and then go have dinner.  Do you know if we can DVC valet park there?

PS

Are they your beautiful boys in the jacuzzi?


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> Thanks for the tips!  I am sure we will have a blast at Jellyrolls! My family is a blast.  It is my aunt who is 81 and still does marathons! Yes the 26.2 mile ones!  And she is a partier!  My cousin is always the life of the party, so between all of us... we are going to have a great visit and time!  Whoops.. forgot everyones respective husbands!!! they are fun too!  Kept going round robin about wether to have our dinner out be Narcooses's, a personal favorite, or trying something new, and Jiko won out.  Hope I made the right decision.  But I thought it would be nice to go over early on sunday, check out the resort, have a glass of wine and then go have dinner.  Do you know if we can DVC valet park there?
> 
> PS
> 
> Are they your beautiful boys in the jacuzzi?



Yes, they Valet for DVC members.  Just pay attention to the sign to come in, when we were there in March, the sign was tucked into the right hand side of the road in some folliage, and we ended up at the construction site for the newer buildings!!!  Hee Hee.  

Yes, those are the boys from this March trip.  They love the jacuzzi and the bubbles.  I like the bubbles because it really cleans the tub so I can get in next!!! lol

che


----------



## nappingbeauty

Cheryl, what is the direct number do you call seven days out?  I cant find it..

thanks!
Laura


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Please tell me about the laundry rooms @ OKW.  How many washers/dryers are there?


----------



## chepic

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Please tell me about the laundry rooms @ OKW.  How many washers/dryers are there?



If it is in your room, there is one of each.  If you use the ones at the main pool, I believe there were 2 or 3 of each.  Maybe someone else knows for certain.

che


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> Cheryl, what is the direct number do you call seven days out?  I cant find it..
> 
> thanks!
> Laura



(407) 827-7700

Your welcome.


----------



## nappingbeauty

You're the best!


----------



## msvlg

Are activities for kids offered at OKW (example activities at pool or movies at night)? Someone suggested that I post it on this thread. THANKS!!


----------



## GGOOFY1

When you check in you will get a schedule for the week of "Hanks Happenings"  there are activities by the pool ie:  pool bingo, dance contest, hoola hoop contest, and crafts in the community center, ie:  cell drawing, tie dyed tee shirts  No movies that I know of, but that might be something new at OKW


----------



## chepic

They have started Movie nights now; they were every other day when we were there in March.  They also have a large campfire.  There is always plenty of things for the kids to do, even when the organized activities aren't happening.  There is shuffle board, volleyball net, basketball and tennis courts, ping-pong table, bikes for rent, and at Hank's you can get board games and movies.

have fun

cheryl


----------



## Disney VaKatt

OK.. getting excited... My first Tip to OKW is LESS than 30 days now... Can't wait to see my New Home


----------



## nappingbeauty

Movie nights!  Sounds like fun!  Do you remember what some of them were?


----------



## nappingbeauty

Those of you who have stayed at OKW hospitality area... what are your favorite buildings and what were the views?  Since I plan on taking advantage of relaxing on the porch... I would really love a nice water/golf view!

Thank you,
Laura


----------



## dvczerfs

nappingbeauty said:


> Those of you who have stayed at OKW hospitality area... what are your favorite buildings and what were the views?  Since I plan on taking advantage of relaxing on the porch... I would really love a nice water/golf view!
> 
> Thank you,
> Laura


we were in 23. not only a view of the golf course but you are at the first bus stop. your the first to be picked up,(no standing to the parks)and your the first people off the bus when you get back. i requested that circle again when we go down in oct.


----------



## GGOOFY1

23 is one of my favorite buildings also.  But you have to the Hospitality House booking for that building.  The best part of this group of buildings 23-26 is that you are first bus stop at the end of the evening  I also like 36, down Turtle Pond, a little more quite and by a pool


----------



## nappingbeauty

thank you... any pics???  How about 26?  I definitely am hoping for the 23 to 26 ... now just looking for suggestions for a two bedroom in that area???!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

nappingbeauty said:


> thank you... any pics???  How about 26?  I definitely am hoping for the 23 to 26 ... now just looking for suggestions for a two bedroom in that area???!!!


lwe stayed in a 2 bed in 23 in oct. it was a dedicated 2 bed and it was up dated. our friends also got a 2bed next to us and theres was nice also.


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

be in September for my birthday. We have requested the hospitality house area but have learned that requests are just that. The last time we stayed in that area we ended up with a woodland view next to the main road, but it was very peacefull and we were able to relax every evening. 

We have asked that a note be made in our profile that we do not want a handicap rooms. There seem to be more of them than they can fill and we just don't feel comfortable of them. 

Turtle Pond is great with the proximity to the pool. I have stayed in 34, 35 and 36 and never been disappointed.

Enjoy!


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> Movie nights!  Sounds like fun!  Do you remember what some of them were?



They were Disney movies of course....one night was Cars, The Little Mermaid, and I think they had Pirates of the Caribbean the other.  They must change them all the time.

che


----------



## Summer-Caitlin

I have booked OKW for Sept 9th 2010 for 16 nightsWe will be celebrating our aniversary. We married in Disney in 2007. I am really excited about our stay. 

So, I haven't put in any requests for buildings. We have a studio booked and all I asked for was a high floor. The above poster talked about handicap rooms, is there a big difference? If so, I think I will also note that I do not want one. I would prefer a quiet building, not completely out of the way, but not on a main road if possible. I am not bothered if we have to walk to bus stops, the grounds look so beautiful that it is part of the fun. At CBR we must have walked about 10 minutes before we got to our room and we loved it! I wouldn't mind a view of the river. I would like to put in my request nearer the time but would like to know in advance what I should ask for. If anyone has any pics too, that would be great!

Thanks all


----------



## dianeschlicht

Summer-Caitlin said:


> I have booked OKW for Sept 9th 2010 for 16 nightsWe will be celebrating our aniversary. We married in Disney in 2007. I am really excited about our stay.
> 
> So, I haven't put in any requests for buildings. We have a studio booked and all I asked for was a high floor. The above poster talked about handicap rooms, is there a big difference? If so, I think I will also note that I do not want one. I would prefer a quiet building, not completely out of the way, but not on a main road if possible. I am not bothered if we have to walk to bus stops, the grounds look so beautiful that it is part of the fun. At CBR we must have walked about 10 minutes before we got to our room and we loved it! I wouldn't mind a view of the river. I would like to put in my request nearer the time but would like to know in advance what I should ask for. If anyone has any pics too, that would be great!
> 
> Thanks all



Buildings 45 and 46 have wonderful canal views, and it is by far our favorite area to stay at OKW.  
I have pictures, but photobucket is down right now, so I'll have to add them later.


----------



## bookwormde

If you want a secluded (and do not mind the distance to HH) and quite (other than the boats going by) bulding 55 upper floor is great (but it also seems to be one of the most popular buildings).

bookwormde


----------



## Summer-Caitlin

dianeschlicht said:


> Buildings 45 and 46 have wonderful canal views, and it is by far our favorite area to stay at OKW.
> I have pictures, but photobucket is down right now, so I'll have to add them later.



Thank you, I would be grateful if you could post pics when you get the chance.

bookwormde - That sounds fine too, I take it that building also has a canal view then? I really am hoping for an upper floor. Would have loved to splash out on a one bed but the price goes up quite a bit!


----------



## Checkers

mickeysbestfriend said:


> be in September for my birthday. We have requested the hospitality house area but have learned that requests are just that. The last time we stayed in that area we ended up with a woodland view next to the main road, but it was very peacefull and we were able to relax every evening.
> 
> We have asked that a note be made in our profile that we do not want a handicap rooms. There seem to be more of them than they can fill and we just don't feel comfortable of them.
> 
> Turtle Pond is great with the proximity to the pool. I have stayed in 34, 35 and 36 and never been disappointed.
> 
> Enjoy!



When I made my reservations for next May the CM told me that HH area was available (1br & a ded. 2br) for the time we would be there so I booked it.  I am under the impression that HH is now a booking category and is first-come, first-served.  Am I wrong on this?

We also agree on the HA rooms and when making our reservations indicate we do NOT want to be placed in a HA room.  This can be a real problem when traveling with toddlers as they can reach the stovetops, H/AC controls, etc.  We were placed in a GV several years ago that was HA and had to be moved and at the time suggested that they never place a family (with small children) in a HA room unless it was requested.  My DH & I have also been placed in one and did not like the roll-in shower and the lack of counter space in the bathroom.

Great info on bldg. location.  Looks like Bldg. 23-26 would really be what we would want as well.  We also like the Turtle Pond area.  If anyone can clarify the HH booking category, I would appreciate it.  Everyone, enjoy your vacations!


----------



## Simba's Mom

chepic said:


> They were Disney movies of course....one night was Cars, The Little Mermaid, and I think they had Pirates of the Caribbean the other.  They must change them all the time.
> 
> che



Yes, they must change them regularly.  When we went in May, the only one I remember was "Mary Poppins".  But I do know that the other one was a live one, not animated.  Are they showing the movies every night now?  In May, they were just two nights that week.


----------



## Dee77

My family and I will be staying in OKW for the first time in Dec. We have booked a dedicated 2 bedroom but could not get HH. It's my DH, DD(2), myself, my Mom, brother, SIL and DNiece (5). My brother and his family will only be there for a few days but we are all looking forward to staying there. I love this thread and have learned a great deal about the resort. Just wanted to say thanks and I am sure to be an OKW lover in a few months.


----------



## chepic

Summer-Caitlin said:


> I have booked OKW for Sept 9th 2010 for 16 nightsWe will be celebrating our aniversary. We married in Disney in 2007. I am really excited about our stay.
> 
> So, I haven't put in any requests for buildings. We have a studio booked and all I asked for was a high floor. The above poster talked about handicap rooms, is there a big difference? If so, I think I will also note that I do not want one. I would prefer a quiet building, not completely out of the way, but not on a main road if possible. I am not bothered if we have to walk to bus stops, the grounds look so beautiful that it is part of the fun. At CBR we must have walked about 10 minutes before we got to our room and we loved it! I wouldn't mind a view of the river. I would like to put in my request nearer the time but would like to know in advance what I should ask for. If anyone has any pics too, that would be great!
> 
> Thanks all



I love Disney anniversaries!!!!  

Anyway.  We have stayed in building 45 studio and it was a canal view and it was on the top floor.  Unfortuately pre-digitial camera, so I do not have any pictures to share (unless you live near by and you can view my scrapbook....hee hee).  We have stayed in handicap rooms and really didn't have any big problem with them, even with young kids.  I do agree that the shower wan't the best and there was a bit less counter space, but certainly not bad enough to ruin our time, ask to be moved.  As I posted previously, be certain to ask NOT to be in 29 at the end...the road is noisy and the view has got to be the least romantic....airconditioning units.

cheryl


----------



## Mlissa88

Oh OKW...you have ruined me for other resorts and DVC properties...lol...

My husband said we could go to disney this year and since i've been to OKW, I just don't want to go to any other resort.  Even my old favorite (WL) is now, just an old favorite....

OKW...you've bewitched me.


----------



## chepic

Mlissa88 said:


> Oh OKW...you have ruined me for other resorts and DVC properties...lol...
> 
> My husband said we could go to disney this year and since i've been to OKW, I just don't want to go to any other resort.  Even my old favorite (WL) is now, just an old favorite....
> 
> OKW...you've bewitched me.


----------



## Summer-Caitlin

So my OKW trip is booked as I said before and as I love to plan I have been researching the resort as I have never visited. We stayed at POFQ, CBR and GF last time (2007) and I found the transportation in every resort wonderful. I have read some terrible reviews on transportation at OKW and this concerns me. We will be on the DDDP so will likely be venturing out for breakfast to either other resorts or the parks themselves so I am hoping that transportation won't be as much of a problem as I have been led to believe. I don't mind waiting 10 or 15 minutes for a bus, but I would prefer not to wait much longer than this. I also understand that I will have to go to a park then transfer to a resort if need be. Someone put my mind at rest and tell me that it is no worse at OKW than it is at any other resort? When I visited AKL to eat, I found the transport here to be the worst, waiting over 30 minutes

Also, we are not afraid of walking, do it all the time, so am I right in thinking we can walk to DTD if we wanted to? If this is the case, we could walk to DTD and catch a bus to a resort there, which would make it a lot quicker for transportation. If we wanted to walk to DTD, what area is best to request and how long a walk are we looking at?

Thanks all


----------



## chalee94

Summer-Caitlin said:


> Also, we are not afraid of walking, do it all the time, so am I right in thinking we can walk to DTD if we wanted to? If this is the case, we could walk to DTD and catch a bus to a resort there, which would make it a lot quicker for transportation. If we wanted to walk to DTD, what area is best to request and how long a walk are we looking at?



bldgs 53 and 56 seem like the best choices - i've never walked it from OKW but here is what it looks like and a rough estimate of timing.  from the point she stops at the SSR/DTD fork in the road, i'd bet you'd still have close to a 15 minute walk to the 2nd bus hub at DTD.


----------



## dvczerfs

Summer-Caitlin said:


> So my OKW trip is booked as I said before and as I love to plan I have been researching the resort as I have never visited. We stayed at POFQ, CBR and GF last time (2007) and I found the transportation in every resort wonderful. I have read some terrible reviews on transportation at OKW and this concerns me. We will be on the DDDP so will likely be venturing out for breakfast to either other resorts or the parks themselves so I am hoping that transportation won't be as much of a problem as I have been led to believe. I don't mind waiting 10 or 15 minutes for a bus, but I would prefer not to wait much longer than this. I also understand that I will have to go to a park then transfer to a resort if need be. Someone put my mind at rest and tell me that it is no worse at OKW than it is at any other resort? When I visited AKL to eat, I found the transport here to be the worst, waiting over 30 minutes
> 
> Also, we are not afraid of walking, do it all the time, so am I right in thinking we can walk to DTD if we wanted to? If this is the case, we could walk to DTD and catch a bus to a resort there, which would make it a lot quicker for transportation. If we wanted to walk to DTD, what area is best to request and how long a walk are we looking at?
> 
> Thanks all


 we have realy never waited more than 10-15 min for a bus at okw. its funny, this past may my dw and i stayed at the contemp for our 25th aniv and i went on threads for there resort bus running etc... and people complained about there wait times. when we went down i think we waited, at the most 5 min. for a bus. the last 10 years we stayed at okw the bus wait times were as promised.dtd walk, we did it a few years ago, it is a nice hike and i remember there being signs saying the walk way closes after dark. im not sure if its still that way or if it has changed. dont lose any sleep over the buss.


----------



## chepic

I agree about the bus situation at OKW, never really have waited longer than 10-15 minutes.  The only time I have had bus issues comes with Down Town Disney....I will not use that as my exchange hub anymore....spent too much time waiting around.  My best piece of advice when eating at a different hotel, is to hop the bus to the nearest park to that hotel and catch the 2nd bus there.  It has worked for us.  The other thing we have done when we know that we are going to resort hop, rent a car once you are in Disney...they have a car rental place on property.

cheryl


----------



## nappingbeauty

How hard are the beds???? Does anyone think they are ok???  Getting a little nervous.  I have fibromyalgia as well as degenerative disc disease.  I REALLY need a good nights sleep.  My meds keep everything else pretty much in check as long as I get that "beauty sleep".  Hence my nickname..."Napping...".  It is essential.

thanks,
Laura


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

have stayed at OKW four times in the last year and never thought the beds were anything but comfortable.

As to the buses, we have had zero waith to 30 min but it's all in the timing. If there is no bus in more than a few minutes we usually start walking to the front and if we see one we hop on it...otherwise we walk all the way to the hospitality house.

DTD is an easy reach my motor launch from the hospitality house and its a very romatic ride in the evening )

Bill and Faith


----------



## nappingbeauty

thank you Bill, with so many people complaining about how hard the mattresses are I was a bit concerned.  we are there 12 nights, and all I could think of is how I was going to survive with that many nights with little sleep.  I am shocked how many people complained... but it seems more people would tell you if they had a problem on them, rather than those who were satisfied with the mattress saying they were ok.  I just needed some reassurance!

Laura


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

nappingbeauty said:


> thank you Bill, with so many people complaining about how hard the mattresses are I was a bit concerned.  we are there 12 nights, and all I could think of is how I was going to survive with that many nights with little sleep.  I am shocked how many people complained... but it seems more people would tell you if they had a problem on them, rather than those who were satisfied with the mattress saying they were ok.  I just needed some reassurance!
> 
> Laura



Hi!
Another vote for 'you'll sleep like a baby at OKW!'. We've never had a problem with comfort, Laura. However, I am in a similar situation as you...decent sleep is MANDATORY to survival. So I'd suggest comfy ear plugs just in case noise from neighboring units becomes an issue. Not that it has ever been awful at OKW. But like any resort, rambunctious small ones sometimes make their presence known.

Gee...I'd love an 'adults only' building & pool at each DVC just like DCL 'adult' areas. 

Enjoy your wonderful visit to OKW!


----------



## nappingbeauty

Thank you mai ku tiki!  I just may bring those ear plugs also!!  My big concern was just the beds though... Noise ususally does not bother me.  I am use to the beds at BWV's, I just melt into them at night, and was hoping after a long day to do so also at OKW!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Hi!
> Another vote for 'you'll sleep like a baby at OKW!'. We've never had a problem with comfort, Laura. However, I am in a similar situation as you...decent sleep is MANDATORY to survival.



And another vote here! DH and I have stayed at OKW twice now and both times we slept great. I thought the beds were very comfortable.


----------



## dvczerfs

nappingbeauty said:


> thank you Bill, with so many people complaining about how hard the mattresses are I was a bit concerned.  we are there 12 nights, and all I could think of is how I was going to survive with that many nights with little sleep.  I am shocked how many people complained... but it seems more people would tell you if they had a problem on them, rather than those who were satisfied with the mattress saying they were ok.  I just needed some reassurance!
> 
> Laura


 my wife and i dont have a problem with the beds ot okw. i could sleep on a bag of rocks if i had to but my dw likes a nice bed.


----------



## chepic

Laura, they are hard....very firm....personally a good thing for me.  It really does the spine good to sleep on a firm mattress.  If you need softness, ask maintence for an extra blanket/quilt and put that under you...my kids like it that way (they like a softer mattress).

Cheryl


----------



## CaskPeg

bababear_50 said:


> I was wondering if there is an OKW lovers thread?
> 
> I wanted to thank Caskbill for the beautiful panoramic pics I saw.



bababear_50
I will thank you for your reference to my husband, Caskbill's , panoramic shots.   They are nice and he loved giving the flavor of DVC to people by either programing help or "information tidbits" and pictures.   We fell in love with OKW when we made our first visit and bought the same day.   Yes there should be one (OKW lovers thread)somewhere....as that is definitely my "Welcome Home" when I come for a visit.
CaskPeg


----------



## nappingbeauty

I was just wondering how many posts start out with "Thank you Cheryl"!

Here is yet another one from me!

Laura


----------



## nappingbeauty

eleven more nights till I am there!!!


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

nappingbeauty said:


> eleven more nights till I am there!!!


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> I was just wondering how many posts start out with "Thank you Cheryl"!
> 
> Here is yet another one from me!
> 
> Laura





You're welcome....have a blast...wish I could come.

che


----------



## MamaCrush

Where is the laptop hook-up in a dedicated 2BR at OKW located?  At SSR (the only DVC villa we've stayed at _so far_) it was near the desk in the master bedroom.  I don't see a desk or anything in the pictures I've seen of OKW, so I was wondering.  Thanks!


----------



## GGOOFY1

It is located in the corner of the bar area, by the dining table.


----------



## nappingbeauty

Oh... that is good to know... my husband unfortunately has to bring his lap top to stay connected to work.  We were wondering the same thing.


----------



## GGOOFY1

The cables are located in the closet by the front door.  If they are not there call mousekeeping.

Have a great trip, we will be expecting live updates now that we know you have a computer with you


----------



## MamaCrush

GGOOFY1 said:


> The cables are located in the closet by the front door.  If they are not there call mousekeeping.
> 
> Have a great trip, we will be expecting live updates now that we know you have a computer with you




Too funny!!!  You're assuming I'll be able to hook everything up right!   But I'll try!


----------



## mamaboogie

Excitement!!

We had booked a studio at OKW for next August - today we were impulsive and decided to upgrade to a One Bedroom Villa! It was so easy - and not too expensive for a 17 day holiday!

We are delirious at the thought of all that extra space - with two teenage girls we can certainly do with it!

We kind of thought - what the heck - let's go for it!

We were really looking forward to staying in the studio - but now we are mega excited!!

Plus - it's less than a year to go!!!! 

Shari


----------



## dvczerfs

mamaboogie said:


> Excitement!!
> 
> We had booked a studio at OKW for next August - today we were impulsive and decided to upgrade to a One Bedroom Villa! It was so easy - and not too expensive for a 17 day holiday!
> 
> We are delirious at the thought of all that extra space - with two teenage girls we can certainly do with it!
> 
> We kind of thought - what the heck - let's go for it!
> 
> We were really looking forward to staying in the studio - but now we are mega excited!!
> 
> Plus - it's less than a year to go!!!!
> 
> Shari


 congrats on the upgrade!!! with 2 teenage ds, you will love having the washer and dryer in your room. we only have 1 and the washer and dryer are always running while we are there. have a nice trip!!


----------



## krmlaw

Right now, I can trade into a 2 bedroom OKW or SSR. I didnt have them on my original list however. 

My first choice was BCV, then AKV, BWV and Wilderness. 

I havent gotten any offers to trade into my "1st choice" condos, and was wondering if I should wait it out or grab an OKW or SSR condo. 

My thinking was BCV b/c of the pool area, AKV because of the animals, BWV because of the Boardwalk and Wilderness b/c of the theming. 

But Im second guessing myself, now that OKW and SSR are available ... 

Any advice would be appreciated. 

It would be me, DH, DS(16) and Dbaby (8 months). 

Thanks!


----------



## dvczerfs

krmlaw said:


> Right now, I can trade into a 2 bedroom OKW or SSR. I didnt have them on my original list however.
> 
> My first choice was BCV, then AKV, BWV and Wilderness.
> 
> I havent gotten any offers to trade into my "1st choice" condos, and was wondering if I should wait it out or grab an OKW or SSR condo.
> 
> My thinking was BCV b/c of the pool area, AKV because of the animals, BWV because of the Boardwalk and Wilderness b/c of the theming.
> 
> But Im second guessing myself, now that OKW and SSR are available ...
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> It would be me, DH, DS(16) and Dbaby (8 months).
> 
> Thanks!


 it reminds me of car. beach. it is quit. the main pool is nice w/ a slide. the rooms are alot bigger than the other resorts you have picked out. its more of a relaxed resort. ive been staying there for 10 years so you may not want to take my advice. if you would ask me to describe it in two words, i would say quit and relaxing! good luck and have a nice trip!


----------



## CaskPeg

bababear_50 said:


> I was wondering if there is an OKW lovers thread?
> 
> I wanted to thank Caskbill for the beautiful panoramic pics I saw.



bababear_50

I will think of you this week as I make my OKW ressie for next year.  Thanks for the many kind thoughts.
CaskPeg


----------



## sajetto

Boy I'm really glad I read through this thread for a while. We have a GV booked for June. Now I know to make sure that I ask NOT to be in building 29. Would it be okay to wait until the day of check in and simply tell them at the front desk that I didn't want 29 or do I need to call MS and have it noted on the reservation?


----------



## chepic

sajetto said:


> Boy I'm really glad I read through this thread for a while. We have a GV booked for June. Now I know to make sure that I ask NOT to be in building 29. Would it be okay to wait until the day of check in and simply tell them at the front desk that I didn't want 29 or do I need to call MS and have it noted on the reservation?



I would do both.  When you tell them on the phone that you don't want building 29 they will say that they can't promise it, but I always make my request known from the start.  Then when you get there, state it again.  Although, if you have the GV, I don't think that the villa is on the road side, so you might be o.k.  The problem with that building is that the last rooms abutt the road.  The rest of the rooms face the golfers.

Congrats on your soon to arrive little one!!!

Cheryl


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All

I thought I would just jump in and say hello.   My husband and I just bought OKW resale (got our closing docs today!!)  I stayed at OKW with a friend last year and fell in love.  When we decided to buy, we settled on OKW, because my husband loved the look of it, and I knew I loved it.  I can't wait until we can book


----------



## dvczerfs

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I thought I would just jump in and say hello.   My husband and I just bought OKW resale (got our closing docs today!!)  I stayed at OKW with a friend last year and fell in love.  When we decided to buy, we settled on OKW, because my husband loved the look of it, and I knew I loved it.  I can't wait until we can book


 welcome home!!


----------



## dis2cruise

how do the mattresses compare to the beach club are they about the same??


----------



## chepic

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I thought I would just jump in and say hello.   My husband and I just bought OKW resale (got our closing docs today!!)  I stayed at OKW with a friend last year and fell in love.  When we decided to buy, we settled on OKW, because my husband loved the look of it, and I knew I loved it.  I can't wait until we can book



   Welcome home....and may I add to the best homes!!!!!



dis2cruise said:


> how do the mattresses compare to the beach club are they about the same??



We have stayed in the Beach Club, and I really saw no difference.


Cheryl


----------



## dis2cruise

chepic said:


> Welcome home....and may I add to the best homes!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We have stayed in the Beach Club, and I really saw no difference.
> 
> 
> Cheryl



oh wow this is great we did our 1st dvc stay at bc and we thought the mattress was to die for we slept so great!!


----------



## Pixieflip

Isn't there a discussion somewhere with a concise list of the remodeled buildings or areas at OKW?  I have searched and searched.  I swear I read it and now that I'm thinking about a short visit to OKW, I can't find it!  If you can help, thanks!


----------



## chepic

Booked and confirmed for April vacation 2010!!!!  Counting down the days.

Cheryl


----------



## dvczerfs

chepic said:


> Booked and confirmed for April vacation 2010!!!!  Counting down the days.
> 
> Cheryl


----------



## Husurdady

Welcome home everybody, don't y'a just love it. DW & I will be stopping in  Sept. for a couple of days after our 4 day cruise....... don't you just love it. Roll over Mickey cause the Hoosier Daddy is coming Home.


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> eleven more nights till I am there!!!



Hey Laura....how was your trip!!!!!  

cheryl


----------



## Mlissa88

Hello Okw lovers!

New OKW member family here!   After several visits as a non member, I'm thrilled to say that as of 9/9/09, OKW is now our new DVC home!

I can't wait to get back there!


----------



## nappingbeauty

Hi Cheryl,

It was wonderful and who could have believed that twelve nights could go so quickly!  We were in building 23, so I was excited I was going to have a fountain view.... which I did through the trees!  And I was on the third floor!  Yikes... I had calves of steel by the end of the trip!!!  Our room was wonderful... nice and clean... the air worked great and the mattress was comfortable!!!  We ended up putting all six kids in the spare bedroom by throwing down an air mattress, this way we were not tying up the living area.  And all six of them got along wonderfully the entire trip!  No drama.  What a beautiful resort... absolutely fell in love with it.  Our weather could not have been any nicer.... heat was to be expected.  We only had the occassional afernoon shower.  The ride home however was another story.... we traveled home with "Bill" on I95.... and from Richmond on we were doing 25mph with flashers on.  Very ugly.  We loved loved loved the resort, and my husband even said that someday when we are in a position to add on Old Key West would definitely be a possibility.  Just a whole different experience than staying at the Boardwalk.  So relaxing.  We went to the parks in the morning, and the evenings, but David and I are not ones for the extra magic hours at night, so we would go home and have our wine on the balcony.  We enjoyed the pool, and also the Gurgling Suitcase.  Oh... we met this couple who were also from the Philadelphia area  (we are actually a half hour outside of it) and we were talking about schools etc.  Well.... I actually know her cousin who is a friend of mine and another one of her cousins who is a priest baptized my daughter!  Talk about a small world!!! I dont feel as if the crowd levels were extremely high, even the second week with free dining coming into play... reservations were probably hard to get, but ride lines were very manageable.  All in all the trip was wonderful... we are already planning for next year, saying that an extended trip really was the ticket to an enjoyable and relaxing vacation.

I cannot thank you enough for all your tips and guidance... they were so helpful.  Maybe someday in the future we will be fortunate enough to have our trips overlap and be able to share a glass of wine!  Or cocktail of your choice

We are going back down in October, I have a family wedding in the Tampa area and David and I tacked a day onto the beginning of the trip, Thursday to do the F and W festival.  We are staying that night at the Beach Club.  Then lo and behold... air tran cancelled our flight home, and rescheduled us for a different flight on Monday with a failry decent layover in Atlanta.  I dont do layovers... so we changed our flight to Tuesday.... and plan on going back to Epcot Monday.  That night on such short notice we were fortunate enough to get a room at Saratoga Springs.  Any night at Disney any where is a good night!  But I am already dreaming of returning to Old Key West, with just David, no six kid entourage, and doing just the two of us at the lovely resort.  The landscaping, lighthouse, golf course weaving through the property, the marina, truly make it a "resort" and a true vacation destination.  We actually met a couple who were doing just a resort vacation.

Thank you again....

Laura


----------



## smjj

I guess this would be the best forum for this question. We are planning a big family vacation to OKW next Oct. 20th or so. How hard is it to get a 3 bdrm. suite? This is our home resort and will be on the phone right at the 11 month window. Do we stand a chance??..smjj


----------



## bookwormde

This is not an exceptionally busy time for OKW so if you were on the phone at 9AM then I would not think you would have any problem

bookwormde


----------



## chepic

smjj said:


> I guess this would be the best forum for this question. We are planning a big family vacation to OKW next Oct. 20th or so. How hard is it to get a 3 bdrm. suite? This is our home resort and will be on the phone right at the 11 month window. Do we stand a chance??..smjj



We have gotten a 3 bderoom 4+ times without any difficulty, especially in Oct.  Just make certain you call right at the 11 month window and you should be fine.

cheryl


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> Hi Cheryl,
> 
> It was wonderful and who could have believed that twelve nights could go so quickly!  We were in building 23, so I was excited I was going to have a fountain view.... which I did through the trees!  And I was on the third floor!  Yikes... I had calves of steel by the end of the trip!!!  Our room was wonderful... nice and clean... the air worked great and the mattress was comfortable!!!  We ended up putting all six kids in the spare bedroom by throwing down an air mattress, this way we were not tying up the living area.  And all six of them got along wonderfully the entire trip!  No drama.  What a beautiful resort... absolutely fell in love with it.  Our weather could not have been any nicer.... heat was to be expected.  We only had the occassional afernoon shower.  The ride home however was another story.... we traveled home with "Bill" on I95.... and from Richmond on we were doing 25mph with flashers on.  Very ugly.  We loved loved loved the resort, and my husband even said that someday when we are in a position to add on Old Key West would definitely be a possibility.  Just a whole different experience than staying at the Boardwalk.  So relaxing.  We went to the parks in the morning, and the evenings, but David and I are not ones for the extra magic hours at night, so we would go home and have our wine on the balcony.  We enjoyed the pool, and also the Gurgling Suitcase.  Oh... we met this couple who were also from the Philadelphia area  (we are actually a half hour outside of it) and we were talking about schools etc.  Well.... I actually know her cousin who is a friend of mine and another one of her cousins who is a priest baptized my daughter!  Talk about a small world!!! I dont feel as if the crowd levels were extremely high, even the second week with free dining coming into play... reservations were probably hard to get, but ride lines were very manageable.  All in all the trip was wonderful... we are already planning for next year, saying that an extended trip really was the ticket to an enjoyable and relaxing vacation.
> 
> I cannot thank you enough for all your tips and guidance... they were so helpful.  Maybe someday in the future we will be fortunate enough to have our trips overlap and be able to share a glass of wine!  Or cocktail of your choice
> 
> We are going back down in October, I have a family wedding in the Tampa area and David and I tacked a day onto the beginning of the trip, Thursday to do the F and W festival.  We are staying that night at the Beach Club.  Then lo and behold... air tran cancelled our flight home, and rescheduled us for a different flight on Monday with a failry decent layover in Atlanta.  I dont do layovers... so we changed our flight to Tuesday.... and plan on going back to Epcot Monday.  That night on such short notice we were fortunate enough to get a room at Saratoga Springs.  Any night at Disney any where is a good night!  But I am already dreaming of returning to Old Key West, with just David, no six kid entourage, and doing just the two of us at the lovely resort.  The landscaping, lighthouse, golf course weaving through the property, the marina, truly make it a "resort" and a true vacation destination.  We actually met a couple who were doing just a resort vacation.
> 
> Thank you again....
> 
> Laura


Laura; 

Glad you had a great time....I love the food and wine festival..Dave and I eat and drink our way around the world; we call in grazing!!!!

And you are right, I love OKW, it is so relaxing, so non-Disney that you can forget where you are, and just absorb the sun.  And the gurgling suitcase is a fun spot; it may be a small bar, but it doesn't lack character.

We are booked for April vacation next year; 4/18- 4/24.  I have resisted the school vacation times for many years, but now with 2 in school we are going to have to conform.  I didn't realize you had 6 kids....God Bless you!! (and your husband too)

Cheryl


----------



## bgraham34

Hi guys got back from OKW and I really liked the resort. I was staying in the Turtle Pond section right next to the pool. That was great to have the pool right there. The only downside for me and the resort are the buses. But i still loved it and had a great time.


----------



## nappingbeauty

Cheryl,

No!!!! I don't have six kids.... I have two children and two stepchildren (who are adults... 26 and 31).   The younger two are 16 and 18 but we had my daughter and three friends there for her graduation and my son brought a friend.  They had the time of their lives.  We prepurchased the photopass cd and the kids ended up with 200 plus photos in addition to the portrait session we booked so they have a great photo selection for their souvenier books.  All the kids loved OKW and did not mind being away from the "action".  They also loved the pool and being able to take the boat to DTD on the nights they chose to go there.  They played volleyball there several times and also participated in the trivia contests at the pool winning one of the times!  Really, for kids, it also was an ideal resort.  Now... about those three flights of stairs.... ughNever again... you know what my next reservation request will state....


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> Cheryl,
> 
> No!!!! I don't have six kids.... I have two children and two stepchildren (who are adults... 26 and 31).   The younger two are 16 and 18 but we had my daughter and three friends there for her graduation and my son brought a friend.  They had the time of their lives.  We prepurchased the photopass cd and the kids ended up with 200 plus photos in addition to the portrait session we booked so they have a great photo selection for their souvenier books.  All the kids loved OKW and did not mind being away from the "action".  They also loved the pool and being able to take the boat to DTD on the nights they chose to go there.  They played volleyball there several times and also participated in the trivia contests at the pool winning one of the times!  Really, for kids, it also was an ideal resort.  Now... about those three flights of stairs.... ughNever again... you know what my next reservation request will state....



Sorry about that....it reminds me of when we went on the cruise.  We stayed 1 night in a 3 bedroom with 4 families.  Mark (Sue's husband) and I went down in the morning to let the kids play in the pool; 8 of them.  There was this nice couple floating around with their 2 kids.  I was trying to get a picture of all "our" kids jumping off the deck into the water, and was yelling a Mark to get them to do it all at once. (new digital camera)  When the woman said to me, I don't know how you do it.  I thought she ment the camera, she really meant how do Mark and I handle so many kids!!!!    I was very quick to point out that I only had 1 (at that point).

Hee Hee, and your right the 3rd floor is a killer, but at least you can work off all the food!!

cheryl


----------



## Pixieflip

It's official, I'm taking my daughter, just the two of us, for her 13th birthday and we have a studio at OKW booked in February!  

I wish it wasn't midnight or I'd call and request HH.  That's what we want for just the two of us, I think.  HH, higher floor, golf course or water view (Dear Lord, please not air conditioners or noisy busses!).  Not too much to ask is it?!

Question:  did I really read that HH has it's own bus that does not travel all around the resort?  It doesn't stop anywhere else?  So when leaving a park, do you wait for a HH OKW bus?  That doesn't take a lot longer does it?


----------



## bookwormde

The bus route is first stop on peninsular road at bldg 26 and then goes around the rest of the resort with the last stop at HH. It works out well if you are in the HH area since departing you can just wait at the HH stop and when retuning you can get off at 26 and it is a short walk to HH.

Here is a map with the bus stops marked to help orient you.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1703553


bookwormde


----------



## Pixieflip

Bookwormde, thank you for the info!  I get it and guess what!  I called this morning and they DO have HH available for me on our dates.   I'm soooo excited to find all this info, thank you DIS!!!


----------



## Tinks "SS"

I'm excited!! Our first trip is in 23 days to OKW. We can't wait. It is our first trip as DVC'ers and OKW is where DS picked out to spend his bday trip.  I have enjoyed looking through this thread and seeing all of the pics to get me excited beyond belief about staying there! We are staying at our "home" in feb at BLT. I can't wait for 23 days. Hope it flies by!


----------



## chepic

Tinks "SS";33572505 said:
			
		

> I'm excited!! Our first trip is in 23 days to OKW. We can't wait. It is our first trip as DVC'ers and OKW is where DS picked out to spend his bday trip.  I have enjoyed looking through this thread and seeing all of the pics to get me excited beyond belief about staying there! We are staying at our "home" in feb at BLT. I can't wait for 23 days. Hope it flies by!



Have fun!!!!

cheryl


----------



## dvczerfs

we just checked in wednesday. its great to be home!!!!!


----------



## zendisney

We are very excited that we are staying at OKW in December... 
I have always wanted to stay here.
Any tips and advice for our stay?
Thanks,
Carla


----------



## podsnel

Just wanted to tell all of the OKW lovers out there you have a lovely, relaxing resort- DH & I thoroughly enjoyed our first stay and we will be back, I'm sure!  Once I upload all the pics I took I'll post some of them here for you!


----------



## jess98ac

podsnel said:


> Just wanted to tell all of the OKW lovers out there you have a lovely, relaxing resort- DH & I thoroughly enjoyed our first stay and we will be back, I'm sure!  Once I upload all the pics I took I'll post some of them here for you!



Yes, please post pics!  I can't get enough of them right now...we'll be there in 2 mos!!


----------



## chepic

podsnel said:


> Just wanted to tell all of the OKW lovers out there you have a lovely, relaxing resort- DH & I thoroughly enjoyed our first stay and we will be back, I'm sure!  Once I upload all the pics I took I'll post some of them here for you!



Glad you had a good time.....we love OKW; more than the others.  Post as many pics as you can, it will just get me excited about my trip...only 187 days from now.

cheryl


----------



## chepic

dvczerfs said:


> we just checked in wednesday. its great to be home!!!!!


----------



## podsnel

Here are a few to (hopefully) make you smile! 





























































Have to upload some more before I can post some more!


----------



## podsnel

We golfed at LBV- so here area few from the course with OKW in the backround.  We were paired with a lovely couple, Mary & Larry from CA who have owned at OKW since the beginning- we loved their vacation style- 10 days once a year, loads of golf, different child's family each visit.  And they always stay at OKW.

Except this one is from the night before when I ran out and took a pic from the course-


















































More in a bit...


----------



## podsnel

Our first room was 2816- a HA studio.  There were no others available, they were at 100% capacity and we were checking in late.  But they would have an open studio the next day if we wanted it on the second floor. So we looked around, and thought this is ok- but then the neighbors in the next villa were LOUD! Around the clock- I think they were the Cullens!!! (vampires).  So we moved after the one night. Because the Cullens were there to stay. 









































I would swear the bed in this room was more comfortable than the room we were moved to.  Is that possible?


----------



## podsnel

So after the day, we moved to our new studio which was in the same building but opposite end and up a flight- 2820.  This room had a lot more nice little touches like....



















































No noisy neighbors, but we could hear the buses more from this room, sometimes they sounded like planes!   But they stopped in time for sleeping, so we were ok with it- MUCH better than those neighbors were.

More tomorrow from around the resort-

Ellen


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Thanks so much for sharing!  Will keep us going until next visit!

Happy you were moved away from the noisy neighbors. Wish folks could be more neighborly & consider the people around them!


----------



## andytamia

awesome pics!!


----------



## pumpkinfish

I have a quick question: What type of coffee filters do I need for the room? 

We have our first stay at OKW/DVC coming up in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

pumpkinfish said:


> I have a quick question: What type of coffee filters do I need for the room?
> 
> We have our first stay at OKW/DVC coming up in 2 weeks!!!


just the round paper filters with a flat bottom, its a coffemate 12 cupper!!


----------



## dvczerfs

chepic said:


>


we are in building 11, not to bad.  we have an extra in our party, a frog! hes been sitting above our door since wednesday! dd and dw love it! " getem down,getem down" you would think he was up there with a bucket of water!!


----------



## dvczerfs

great pics podsnel!! we have a young couple in the studio next to us, very quiet, never see to much of them and if we do they are allways smiling and holding hands.


----------



## Tinks "SS"

DVCzerfs We just checked out of Bld 12 this Am and too thought it was lovely but i think the sprinklers were broke or stuck this am near yall! It was going from very early am to when we left at 11a. REALLY REALLY enjoyed OKW and the HH area. Couldn't have asked for better.

Podsnel, I was gonna post some pics but i have so many that are identical to yours even the lovely yellow spike flower. I may still try to post a few others on here. love your pics!

Everyone else who are OKW owners, Thank you so much for sharing your lovely and quiet resort with us. We loved it and would be very happy to come back!!!


----------



## Husurdady

Welcome Home, nice pic's   and thanks for coming.We have been hanging    out here for 12 years now


----------



## dvczerfs

Tinks "SS";33913811 said:
			
		

> DVCzerfs We just checked out of Bld 12 this Am and too thought it was lovely but i think the sprinklers were broke or stuck this am near yall! It was going from very early am to when we left at 11a. REALLY REALLY enjoyed OKW and the HH area. Couldn't have asked for better.
> 
> Podsnel, I was gonna post some pics but i have so many that are identical to yours even the lovely yellow spike flower. I may still try to post a few others on here. love your pics!
> 
> Everyone else who are OKW owners, Thank you so much for sharing your lovely and quiet resort with us. We loved it and would be very happy to come back!!!


 wow, yes , i thought it was raining! we went to epcot and went to the bus stop around 8 and they were still on. keeps the frogs wet!!!


----------



## Tinks "SS"

I'm gonna try not to duplicate all of podsnel's pics since i have so many of the same ones but will post a few here. They may also be on my thread. Trying to space them out some.





My little slice of the golf course view. The other side was vegatation and didn't take a pic of it.





The banana tree outside our room. Our boys wanted to pick them so bad.





We just loved the pool! The boys thought it was great!!





My pic of those wonderfully beautiful yellow flowers!





Our home for our trip to OKW!





Our favorite mode of transportation at OKW!!


----------



## podsnel

Tink's SS- your pics are lovely, I'm so glad you posted them!!   You had a nice view from your balcony, too. Oh! And the flower is a Bird of Paradise- it's so funny to me that we took the same pic of it! It really WAS beautiful, though, wasn't it?

Ok- here are the last of mine... breakfast from Goods to Go-






Did someone say frog outside the door??






Going for a bike ride to DTD and back-





















I really enjoyed that ride! I highly recommend it! Back at the pool-


























On our last night we stoppped in at the Gurgling Suitcase- really enjoyed the bloody mary and the bartender who made it, also the photo albums and the nice guy we chatted with while we were there-











I told Ken i had to take his pic- that I would post it on the DIS and it would probably make a lot of people at home happy to see him!






Thanks for sharing your beautiful home with us!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

ha!! great news!! the horse on the second floor moved out this morning!!! she was running the vac. at 6:30 this morning before she left!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

podsnel, we have 2 frogs outside the door. the other family with us had a lizard in the tub this morning.thats what dw needed to hear.


----------



## dvczerfs

well, were home. only 406 days till christmas 2010 at okw!!! we are planning the first two weeks of december in 2010. we have a 5 foot tree that we put in our family room at christmas, ill have to keep it close after this christmas so we can take it with us next year!!!


----------



## podsnel

dvczerfs said:


> well, were home. only 406 days till christmas 2010 at okw!!! we are planning the first two weeks of december in 2010. we have a 5 foot tree that we put in our family room at christmas, ill have to keep it close after this christmas so we can take it with us next year!!!



I bet Christmas there is going to be wonderful!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Podnsel, thanks for posting Ken's picture.  I didn't know his name, but I remember he made the very best Fudge Mudslide.  I used to have to go over to Good's to Go to get a spoon for it.  Oh, it was so good!


----------



## podsnel

Simba's Mom said:


> Podnsel, thanks for posting Ken's picture.  I didn't know his name, but I remember he made the very best Fudge Mudslide.  I used to have to go over to Good's to Go to get a spoon for it.  Oh, it was so good!



Haha- he made like 10 of them while we were sitting there for restaurant diners.  No wonder!


----------



## pumpkinfish

Well me, DH, mom & dad check in at OKW for our first DVC stay and first time at OKW in just under 8 hours. Seems so far away  

I wish I could sleep, that would make the quick flight to MCO easier as I won't be fighting a nap. I'll need to call Disney around 7 this morning and ask them to put up the bubble shield that creates a  pocket of perfect weather for this week  .

I'll have pics when I return!


----------



## dianeschlicht

podsnel said:


> I bet Christmas there is going to be wonderful!



We love OKW in December!  We usually take along Mickey themed lights and hang them on the balcony.  We'll be there again Dec. 11-15 this year, but because we are doing the first half of the trip at AKV/concierge, I don't think we'll bother to put our lights up at OKW.  I love OKW at holiday time, and I am trying to talk my family into going for the Christmas to New Year's holiday sometime.


----------



## dvczerfs

podsnel said:


> I bet Christmas there is going to be wonderful!


in 2004 we spent christmas at okw. we had a 5 foot christmas tree and we dec. the room. we got there on the 19th and went home on the 29th. we had our family christams at home before we left. christmas eve, we had dinner in germany than sat in the front row at the candle proc. in epcot. it was just dw.dd and myself. we had gone shopping at dtd a few days before. we woke up christmas morning at okw, unwrap some gifts, we made breakfast in the room. we went hotel hoping during the day, it was raining. we had christmas dinner at chef mickeys christmas night. it was one of the best christmas' i have ever had!! now, we just do the first two weeks in dec. the parks are packed, i mean packed between christams and new year.christams morning, there was a small bag on the door from santa mickey for our dd. it just had some small disney things in it but dd, who is now 17, still has it on the shelf in her bedroom. we have had alot of good memor. at okw the last ten years. dd grads from hs next year and the dec 10 will be her last as a "kid". she wants to stay at okw, she says its like home to her and that it seems she grew up there.


----------



## edk35

podsnel said:


> Tink's SS- your pics are lovely, I'm so glad you posted them!!   You had a nice view from your balcony, too. Oh! And the flower is a Bird of Paradise- it's so funny to me that we took the same pic of it! It really WAS beautiful, though, wasn't it?
> 
> Ok- here are the last of mine... breakfast from Goods to Go-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say frog outside the door??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going for a bike ride to DTD and back-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed that ride! I highly recommend it! Back at the pool-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our last night we stoppped in at the Gurgling Suitcase- really enjoyed the bloody mary and the bartender who made it, also the photo albums and the nice guy we chatted with while we were there-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told Ken i had to take his pic- that I would post it on the DIS and it would probably make a lot of people at home happy to see him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your beautiful home with us!!!



Nice pictures!!! I love OKW. We have stayed there two times and enjoyed both very much. We have plans to stay there this Jan. for a few nights.


----------



## chepic

We love Ken...and if I remember correctly he is from the Northeast like us.  And your right, his mudslides are the best!  


We had frog "issues" too....very funny, staying on 3rd floor once and the kids beat us to the door, and theywere all screaming about the frog.  Some were happy, some were crying...we laughed so hard.  I wish we had it on video, would have been a winner.

cheryl


----------



## Carribbean Cruiser

Been members since 1994, love OKW, wouldn't stay any place else.


----------



## podsnel

chepic said:


> We love Ken...and if I remember correctly he is from the Northeast like us.  And your right, his mudslides are the best!
> 
> 
> We had frog "issues" too....very funny, staying on 3rd floor once and the kids beat us to the door, and theywere all screaming about the frog.  Some were happy, some were crying...we laughed so hard.  I wish we had it on video, would have been a winner.
> 
> cheryl



Ken is from Parsippany, NJ- a town right near us, and right next to where I grew up.


----------



## Jeanieblue114

I guess I'd better join this thread since we just went to OKW and then came back and bought 50 resale points so we can go back!

I'm HOME!


----------



## dismagiclover

I have a question for all you OKW lovers.  What is the menu at Goods to Go for breakfast?  Do they have breakfast platters and if so what do they include?  What about Mickey waffles?
TIA


----------



## Dee77

There are pretty comprehensive menus listed on www.allears.net for both table service restaurants and counter service ones. Hope this helps!


----------



## conny264

I have a question for all you OKW lovers.
we will go on a 3-night cruise on the Wonder prior to 9 nights at OKW.
Does anybody know if we could leave part of our luggage with Bell Service and collect it when we check-in.Is that possible,any Info would be great.
TIA
Conny


----------



## BobNed

dismagiclover said:


> I have a question for all you OKW lovers.  What is the menu at Goods to Go for breakfast?  Do they have breakfast platters and if so what do they include?  What about Mickey waffles?
> TIA


Here you go (from April, 2008 - prices have probably changed):



> Breakfast Menu
> 
> Breakfast Croissant Sandwich - eggs, bacon, and American cheese - $5.99
> Scrambled Egg Platter - eggs, bacon, breakfast potatoes - $6.29
> Assorted Cereal with milk - $3.09
> Muffin - $2.59
> Danish - $2.39
> Bagel - $2.29
> Cinnamon Bun - $2.59
> Fruit Cup - $2.99
> 
> Kids' Picks
> Kids' Scrambled Egg Platter - $4.09
> 
> ** Menu and Prices are Subject to Change Without Notice **
> 
> Sales Tax Not Included


----------



## CaskPeg

[/QUOTE]

Bababear 50

I am Caskbill's wife...and joined/started posting after his passing this summer. Wished I could have told you about all those perks at OKW as we have been owners since 1993.  How many happy memories ...you can't calculate them all.  I can tell you that we toured, bought, and stayed that night in a one bedroom thanks to Disney Magic!

We later added Saratoga Springs points --but OKW is what we returned to time and time again.

Tell your kids....go with the ownership...where you decide ...and they will happily follow....I know ours did.  Our daughter even had a trip ...spring break senior year of college as a reward from us....and so it goes.
Hope you are enjoying DISNEY MAGIC now.
CaskPeg


----------



## dismagiclover

*BobNed*  Thanks for the menu.  It looks like I can get a breakfast platter, but no Mickey waffles for the kids  I'm sure we'll still enjoy our stay though


----------



## chepic

dismagiclover said:


> *BobNed*  Thanks for the menu.  It looks like I can get a breakfast platter, but no Mickey waffles for the kids  I'm sure we'll still enjoy our stay though



I know that we had the waffles at Olivias....or at least I am 90% certain.  The foods to go really does not have the variety as the other DVC places; really, the only complaint I can think of for OKW.
Cheryl


----------



## bitbonkers

BobNed said:


> Here you go (from April, 2008 - prices have probably changed):



Can you get anything for breakfast as a snack credit on the DDP? 
Loving this thread by the way, going to OKW for the first time next August


----------



## dianeschlicht

Bababear 50

I am Caskbill's wife...and joined/started posting after his passing this summer. Wished I could have told you about all those perks at OKW as we have been owners since 1993.  How many happy memories ...you can't calculate them all.  I can tell you that we toured, bought, and stayed that night in a one bedroom thanks to Disney Magic!

We later added Saratoga Springs points --but OKW is what we returned to time and time again.

Tell your kids....go with the ownership...where you decide ...and they will happily follow....I know ours did.  Our daughter even had a trip ...spring break senior year of college as a reward from us....and so it goes.
Hope you are enjoying DISNEY MAGIC now.
CaskPeg [/QUOTE]

Peg, I hope your speaking in the past tense doesn't mean you aren't going to come back!  I'm hoping we get to see you again at OKW or elsewhere at WDW again!


----------



## jess98ac

ONE MONTH FROM TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Our first visit to OKW and DD's first trip to the World.  Can't wait!


----------



## chepic

bitbonkers said:


> Can you get anything for breakfast as a snack credit on the DDP?
> Loving this thread by the way, going to OKW for the first time next August



I believe that the breakfast at the Foods-to-Go counts as a counter, not as a snack.  I do remember getting my husband a coffee using it as a snack, but I semi-remember them saying the food would not be....it is posted, though, on the sign what constitutes a snack.

Also, they are not open that early.  I remember taking my walk and there was a line forming.

Cheryl


----------



## mtdewhead

We have gone into the store and used our snack credits to buy donuts/coffecake etc. in the past.  The kids like that as they aren't huge meal-eaters in the morning.


----------



## dianeschlicht

conny264 said:


> I have a question for all you OKW lovers.
> we will go on a 3-night cruise on the Wonder prior to 9 nights at OKW.
> Does anybody know if we could leave part of our luggage with Bell Service and collect it when we check-in.Is that possible,any Info would be great.
> TIA
> Conny



Yes, I think you can do that.  Just ask at the front desk when you arrive.


----------



## taurus8012

I was hoping to take a couple resort days . Do OKW have grills in area ? If so where are there locations ?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

taurus8012 said:


> I was hoping to take a couple resort days . Do OKW have grills in area ? If so where are there locations ?


We use them often, they are located by the quiet pools.  They are charcoal grills.


----------



## dmoore22

Disney's Old Key West!!! Whatever I say I know I'll be preaching to the choir. We've tried the other resorts and, I must say, we enjoy them. But nothing compares to the pleasure of staying at Old Key West.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

dmoore22 said:


> Disney's Old Key West!!! Whatever I say I know I'll be preaching to the choir. We've tried the other resorts and, I must say, we enjoy them. But nothing compares to the pleasure of staying at Old Key West.



Amen! It's my home resort and I couldn't get in at the 4 month mark! I'll have to tough it out at SSR and walk over to OKW for Olivia's turkey sandwich!


----------



## dmoore22

BEASLYBOO said:


> Amen! It's my home resort and I couldn't get in at the 4 month mark! I'll have to tough it out at SSR and walk over to OKW for Olivia's turkey sandwich!



O-l-i-v-i-a-'s T-u-r-k-e-y S-a-n-d-w-i-c-h !  Resistance--is--futile. Cannot resist. Must get back to O-K-W ASAP!!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

BEASLYBOO said:


> Amen! It's my home resort and I couldn't get in at the 4 month mark! I'll have to tough it out at SSR and walk over to OKW for Olivia's turkey sandwich!



cant get in at the 4 mon. mark? i see the best kept secret is getting out.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Speaking of missing OKW....When we stayed at AKV/Jambo-savanna view last January, both we and our guests kept complaining about the lack of space and the inconvenient kitchen.  We could hardly wait to get back to OKW!  Our DD said she didn't like AKV at all, but then she is negatively effected by lack of light, and January at AKL can tend to be pretty dark!


----------



## dmoore22

dianeschlicht said:


> Speaking of missing OKW....When we stayed at AKV/Jambo-savanna view last January, both we and our guests kept complaining about the lack of space and the inconvenient kitchen.  We could hardly wait to get back to OKW!  Our DD said she didn't like AKV at all, but then she is negatively effected by lack of light, and January at AKL can tend to be pretty dark!



That's what is so wonderful about staying in the other resorts. It helps us appreciate OKW all the more.


----------



## BobNed

dmoore22 said:


> That's what is so wonderful about staying in the other resorts. It helps us appreciate OKW all the more.





dianeschlicht said:


> Speaking of missing OKW....When we stayed at AKV/Jambo-savanna view last January, both we and our guests kept complaining about the lack of space and the inconvenient kitchen.  We could hardly wait to get back to OKW!  Our DD said she didn't like AKV at all, but then she is negatively effected by lack of light, and January at AKL can tend to be pretty dark!



I couldn't agree more.

I also really miss the loooooooong hallways at AKV/Jambo, especially after trudging through the entire building just to get to the hallway!  

Nothing like parking outside your <huge> villa and walking in the door.


----------



## dianeschlicht

BobNed said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> I also really miss the loooooooong hallways at AKV/Jambo, especially after trudging through the entire building just to get to the hallway!
> 
> Nothing like parking outside your <huge> villa and walking in the door.



Yep, our two biggest complaints were the long hallways and the inconvenient kitchen.  Of course, I'll suffer those for teh wonderful savanna views we have had, but I could never spend an entire trip at WDW without spending at least part of it at OKW.


----------



## AzMickeyFan

Did you guys say something about missing OKW???? Me too! After about a year and a half, Sonya and I are jumpin on a Southwest Airlines flight and checking in tomorrow. I'm so happy the Christmas decorations are up and the Osborne Family lights are up early. Cant wait. Getting excited. Its just the 2 of us, first time without a group or family, and we've been members since 1997. We love OKW.


----------



## chepic

AzMickeyFan said:


> Did you guys say something about missing OKW???? Me too! After about a year and a half, Sonya and I are jumpin on a Southwest Airlines flight and checking in tomorrow. I'm so happy the Christmas decorations are up and the Osborne Family lights are up early. Cant wait. Getting excited. Its just the 2 of us, first time without a group or family, and we've been members since 1997. We love OKW.



good for you.  We have been members since 1997

cheryl


----------



## BEASLYBOO

AzMickeyFan said:


> Did you guys say something about missing OKW???? Me too! After about a year and a half, Sonya and I are jumpin on a Southwest Airlines flight and checking in tomorrow. I'm so happy the Christmas decorations are up and the Osborne Family lights are up early. Cant wait. Getting excited. Its just the 2 of us, first time without a group or family, and we've been members since 1997. We love OKW.


 Cooler weather is here, finally left the 90's!


----------



## smjj

Somewhere, I can't remember where someone had gone to the trouble of highlighting on the map the 3 bedroom townhouses at OKW. Now that we are booked into one, I can't remember the site. Can someone help with the link??smjj


----------



## podsnel

conny264 said:


> I have a question for all you OKW lovers.
> we will go on a 3-night cruise on the Wonder prior to 9 nights at OKW.
> Does anybody know if we could leave part of our luggage with Bell Service and collect it when we check-in.Is that possible,any Info would be great.
> TIA
> Conny



I don't know about OKW specifically, but I would assume so because we did this last year with our cruise- left luggage with Bell Services at AKV before the cruise, then it was waiting for us at BWV afterwards.  It was a very nice convenience, not having to lug EVERY piece of luggage onboard!


----------



## conny264

Thank you for all your answers.Now the only problem will be to be able to rent points for Okw,so that we can afford it.
Conny


----------



## saintstickets

At the DVC annual meeting they mentioned that OKW will be refurbished in 2010.  We are going in May, 2010 so I hope our 2 BR is one of the ones completed by then.  Has anyone heard specifics about when it will start and how long it will last?


----------



## disneybass

At the Annual Meeting today, Sonja Deese-Byrnes, OKW GM announced that beginning in Spring, 2010 (and lasting for about a year) OKW will get a major rehab, including painting, new flooring, new soft goods, ceiling fans and flat screen TVs plus a rehab of the feature pool.

In 2009, 14 buildings have completed fresh paint and all building have had balcony awnings replaced
Quote from WebmasterDoc


----------



## Tony-NJ

Well folks - we stayed in OKW last in 2000 - it wasn't for us, so we thought. Since then we have stayed at BCV and BWV mostly because of teh location. 

I will say that after the last 10 1/2 days we fell in LOVE with OKW. I think we now appreciate the quiet laid back feel and we totally enjoyed the size of the 1 bedroom vs the others! We were totally comfortable there. The one thing we did notice is that a car was necessary for us - mostly because we had MIL with us. We stayed on Turtle Pond Road in building 45. LOVED the location for when we did use the busses - it was across teh street! 






Had a nice relaxing view: 





Put some lights on our porch: 





Again - loved the size! 





The resort was decorated nicely!














Loved the turtle pond pool! 





And most of all - we LOVED the entire staff at OKW - ( we had no issues with any staff member at all for the 10 days!) 

Maggie at Olivia's asked us every day how Barney was doing without us at home!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Tony-NJ said:


> Maggie at Olivia's asked us every day how Barney was doing without us at home!


Thanks so much for the pictures, Bldng. 45 is a favorite amongst OKW owners, you lucked out!  Sounds like you had a wonderful time and I'm sure Barney is raring to go now that he's caught up on his sleep.


----------



## RoutemanDan

Tony-NJ said:


> .... We stayed on Turtle Pond Road in* building 45*. LOVED the location for when we did use the busses...



Priceless!


----------



## Tony-NJ

RoutemanDan said:


> Priceless!




Are you surprised? 

sorry folks - we were in 35!


----------



## chepic

Tony, thanks for the photos....we have stayed in building 35 in the past and have loved the location.  We have also been in 45 with a great view of the canal...sorry you missed that....hee hee hee

Cheryl


----------



## Tony-NJ

LOL we probably had the same view as you to the canal!


----------



## jess98ac

We just spent a week in bldg 36 and LOVED it.  We spent a couple hours at the Turtle Pond pool on day, and went up to the main pool so DD could use the kiddie pool and we could enjoy the activities (and the Gurgling Suitcase!).  What a gorgeous resort.  It was our first stay, and hopefully not our last!


----------



## podsnel

Hi there!  Did anyone else see the article at DVCnews about the OKW refurb?  It says 1 & 2 bdrms are getting sleeper chairs- isn't that great?  Beds for 5 in a 1 bdrm!!     Here's a link- http://dvcnews.com/index.php/news-resorts-85/1137-old-key-west-refurbishment-details


----------



## chepic

podsnel said:


> Hi there!  Did anyone else see the article at DVCnews about the OKW refurb?  It says 1 & 2 bdrms are getting sleeper chairs- isn't that great?  Beds for 5 in a 1 bdrm!!     Here's a link- http://dvcnews.com/index.php/news-resorts-85/1137-old-key-west-refurbishment-details



one of our kids usually ends up sleeping on the love seat, so it will be great with addition of a sleeper chair!!

che


----------



## BEASLYBOO

With news of the refurbishment and the low point structure, we'll surely have to book at the 11 month window.  As it is I couldn't get in at the 4 1/2 month mark on a somewhat last minute trip, have to s ay at SSR.


----------



## RookieMouse

I must have totally lucked out, then.  I just booked yesterday for the first week of March.  

We are using the rest of our points for this year and treating my brother's and sister's families (7 ppl total) to a week at OKW for their Spring Break.  I was able to get a dedicated 2-BR in the HH area.

I just wish it was me going  


John


----------



## BEASLYBOO

RookieMouse said:


> I must have totally lucked out, then.  I just booked yesterday for the first week of March.
> John



Rehab starts in the Spring but it will be done in stages! Cross your fingers!


----------



## PopArtGal

We will be staying in a one-bedroom villa for the first time.  We have heard that the villas close to the bus stops are noisy?


----------



## chepic

PopArtGal said:


> We will be staying in a one-bedroom villa for the first time.  We have heard that the villas close to the bus stops are noisy?



It depends upon which group of buildings you are in.  Each building has an assortment of villas.


----------



## PopArtGal

So are there buildings to avoid?


----------



## nappingbeauty

Returning for another trip in April!  We loved it there in August, and since we have a wedding in Clearwater in April.... thought we would add a few days on here to relax and see the Flower Show!!


----------



## chepic

PopArtGal said:


> So are there buildings to avoid?



Sorry it took so long for me to respond.  I would only really avoid #29...I found it to be loud.  Others have also said to avoid #28 too....I have never stayed in that one, so I can't say.  I love the buildings near Turtle Pond pool, and usually request to stay near there.

have fun

cheryl


----------



## PopArtGal

chepic said:


> Sorry it took so long for me to respond.  I would only really avoid #29...I found it to be loud.  Others have also said to avoid #28 too....I have never stayed in that one, so I can't say.  I love the buildings near Turtle Pond pool, and usually request to stay near there.
> 
> have fun
> 
> cheryl



Thanks!


----------



## cpbjgc

Looking forward to seeing this in 14 days 






Hope the weather picks up a bit . Maybe we'll see you there!


----------



## tedhowe

It's 5:30am and I'm just waking up at the airpot hotel.

We've got an 8 am flight and by noon, we should be at OKW.

Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

cpbjgc said:


> Looking forward to seeing this in 14 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the weather picks up a bit . Maybe we'll see you there!



 keep the pics coming. we were there this past oct again and we wont be going back to okw till december. (disdads club meet in december) have a nice trip


----------



## pistonfan32

I am leaving this Friday for OKW with another family. I am hoping that our 2 bedroom villa is in good shape and does not have a lot of wear and tear more than normal. Looks like it will be 70+ when we are there so we may be able to swim. We lime staying in building 20 backing up to the pool.


----------



## chepic

I wish we were going sooner than 98 days....but at least we are in double digits.....hope you all have fun and the weather warms up for you!!


----------



## RLRDA

Hi OKW Lovers! I just booked a stay for August at OKW. We were able to get a 1BR near HH. Which buildings are designated as "near HH"?? Is there one that I should request or are they pretty equal? OKW is the only DVC in WDW we haven't stayed at so we're excited to try it out . Let the countdown begin!


----------



## dvczerfs

RLRDA said:


> Hi OKW Lovers! I just booked a stay for August at OKW. We were able to get a 1BR near HH. Which buildings are designated as "near HH"?? Is there one that I should request or are they pretty equal? OKW is the only DVC in WDW we haven't stayed at so we're excited to try it out . Let the countdown begin!



we like the 20s grouping. the teen buildings are closer to the pool and hh but we were in 11 this past oct and there was no view.if you have a car,parking gets intresiting in the teen buildings becauevese people drive to the pool. the 20s , is the first bus stop so you are the first to be picked up and the first to be dropped  off.


----------



## RLRDA

dvczerfs said:


> we like the 20s grouping. the teen buildings are closer to the pool and hh but we were in 11 this past oct and there was no view.if you have a car,parking gets intresiting in the teen buildings becauevese people drive to the pool. the 20s , is the first bus stop so you are the first to be picked up and the first to be dropped  off.



I haven't looked at an OKW map yet (anyone have a link to one?). Are the 20s grouping and teens grouping both categorized as near the Hosp. House? We won't have a car so parking is not an issue for us. Is the main pool close to the HH area as well? TIA


----------



## dvczerfs

RLRDA said:


> I haven't looked at an OKW map yet (anyone have a link to one?). Are the 20s grouping and teens grouping both categorized as near the Hosp. House? We won't have a car so parking is not an issue for us. Is the main pool close to the HH area as well? TIA



pool is behind the hosp. house. 20 and teens both are cat. as hh. you can walk to the pool from either one.


----------



## RLRDA

dvczerfs said:


> we like the 20s grouping. the teen buildings are closer to the pool and hh but we were in 11 this past oct and there was no view.if you have a car,parking gets intresiting in the teen buildings becauevese people drive to the pool. the 20s , is the first bus stop so you are the first to be picked up and the first to be dropped  off.





dvczerfs said:


> pool is behind the hosp. house. 20 and teens both are cat. as hh. you can walk to the pool from either one.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## kritter

Is building 20 the first bus stop for pick up and drop off and closest to the HH??


----------



## kritter

dvczerfs said:


> we like the 20s grouping. the teen buildings are closer to the pool and hh but we were in 11 this past oct and there was no view.if you have a car,parking gets intresiting in the teen buildings becauevese people drive to the pool. the 20s , is the first bus stop so you are the first to be picked up and the first to be dropped  off.



Do you mean buildings numbered 23-27 or 17-22?? Thanks,,!!


----------



## dvczerfs

kritter said:


> Do you mean buildings numbered 23-27 or 17-22?? Thanks,,!!



sorry, i go to bed early. we stayed in bldg 11, you have a nice view of "weeds", and the bus stop is in front of the hh. bldg 12-14 you have a view and the bus stop is hh. (hh is the last stop on the okw run) we stayed in bldg23 and loved it. 23-26, in our opin. are the best rooms. your at the first bus stop and the rooms have a view. the hh is a short walk away. both those sections are considered "hh rooms". when staying at the first bus stop, the bus may pull in full but in a stop or two you will get a seat. the last stop, the bus already picked up veryone at okw so it may be s.r.o.


----------



## kritter

dvczerfs said:


> sorry, i go to bed early. we stayed in bldg 11, you have a nice view of "weeds", and the bus stop is in front of the hh. bldg 12-14 you have a view and the bus stop is hh. (hh is the last stop on the okw run) we stayed in bldg23 and loved it. 23-26, in our opin. are the best rooms. your at the first bus stop and the rooms have a view. the hh is a short walk away. both those sections are considered "hh rooms". when staying at the first bus stop, the bus may pull in full but in a stop or two you will get a seat. the last stop, the bus already picked up veryone at okw so it may be s.r.o.



Thank you. Is the first bus stop the one by buildings 23-26??


----------



## dvczerfs

kritter said:


> Thank you. Is the first bus stop the one by buildings 23-26??



 23-26 is the first bus stop.


----------



## kritter

Thanks,, can you tell me where we can fill our Disney Cups up with soda, coffee, etc....??


----------



## DVCconvert

can you tell me where we can fill our Disney Cups up with soda, coffee, etc....?? 


-->near the first bus stop.
At Goods to go...at HH


----------



## dvczerfs

kritter said:


> Thanks,, can you tell me where we can fill our Disney Cups up with soda, coffee, etc....??



behind the hh on the "boardwalk" area. there is a snack bar. you can fill cups up there.


----------



## cherjp

Hello what drinks are available for the refillable cups, are there juices available as my kids dont drink fizzy stuff ?

many thanks


----------



## dvczerfs

cherjp said:


> Hello what drinks are available for the refillable cups, are there juices available as my kids dont drink fizzy stuff ?
> 
> many thanks



there is a juice (hi c but the coke version) and i think an ice tea.


----------



## cherjp

many thanks for your reply


----------



## lilpnutmama

Hi all -- we are new dvc owners and just booked a last minute trip to kidani(3) days and okw (4 days) for the last week in february -- only now just found out about the refurbishments... specifically the pool. we had asked to be close to the HH as we have 2 little ones... now I am not sure what to do?? will the pool being closed be a real downer with the little ones??


----------



## RLRDA

Is there a post in this thread or a link that has a timetable for the OKW refurb?


----------



## dismagiclover

Does somebody out there know about the boat rentals at OKW?  Do they have paddle boats?  And can someone guide me to a price list?  TIA


----------



## dvczerfs

dismagiclover said:


> Does somebody out there know about the boat rentals at OKW?  Do they have paddle boats?  And can someone guide me to a price list?  TIA



they have paddle boats, pontoon boats and those little "speed" boats. im not sure about the $. im sure they are about the same at any of the resorts if you happen across another resorts prices.   they are all under sammy duvall.hope i helped.


----------



## dismagiclover

dvczerfs said:


> they have paddle boats, pontoon boats and those little "speed" boats. im not sure about the $. im sure they are about the same at any of the resorts if you happen across another resorts prices.   they are all under sammy duvall.hope i helped.



Thanks!  I'll hunt around for other resorts prices.


----------



## Simba's Mom

dismagiclover said:


> Does somebody out there know about the boat rentals at OKW?  Do they have paddle boats?  And can someone guide me to a price list?  TIA



Although I don't know the current rates, here are the rates from a couple of years ago-


----------



## dismagiclover

Thanks Simba's Mom.  That gives me rough guideline


----------



## gray52

Just spent a week at BLT. The convenience is nice... but it was as un-homelike as I have felt in a DVC. Showed me once again why i love OKW so much.


----------



## dmoore22

gray52 said:


> Just spent a week at BLT. The convenience is nice... but it was as un-homelike as I have felt in a DVC. Showed me once again why i love OKW so much.



Agreed. We had a similar feeling after a week at Saratoga Springs. SSR is quite nice but just doesn't have the "home" feel of OKW.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

dmoore22 said:


> Agreed. We had a similar feeling after a week at Saratoga Springs. SSR is quite nice but just doesn't have the "home" feel of OKW.


I agree , that "home feeling" must be shared by many because I couldn't get into OKW at the 4 1/2 month mark, so it's SSR in 6 days!


----------



## cwnhokie

Just booked a girls weekend in June!  So excited!  And just a tiny bit guilty not to be taking the kids.


----------



## dmoore22

cwnhokie said:


> Just booked a girls weekend in June!  So excited!  And just a tiny bit guilty not to be taking the kids.



To ease the guilt perhaps you should consider a trip in late May to Star Wars Weekends with your boys, or the 4th of July, or Halloween, or Mickey's Christmas party or . . . . ?


----------



## cwnhokie

We just took the kids in July and bought 10 day non expiring tickets, so they will be going back, just a matter of when.  We haven't been for Christmas yet.  That may be next.

But I am really looking forward to June with 4 moms with no hubbys or kids.  We are going to run the Expedition Everest Challenge and just do all the fun stuff we can't do with the kids in tow.  Any suggestions?


----------



## chepic

cwnhokie said:


> We just took the kids in July and bought 10 day non expiring tickets, so they will be going back, just a matter of when.  We haven't been for Christmas yet.  That may be next.
> 
> But I am really looking forward to June with 4 moms with no hubbys or kids.  We are going to run the Expedition Everest Challenge and just do all the fun stuff we can't do with the kids in tow.  Any suggestions?



JELLYROLLS....we had such a good time there.  And I always feel jipped with the kids because I can't explore Epcot anymore with them.  Treat yourselves to a spa day....they are wonderful there.  I have only been to the one at Saratoga/once upon a time the Disney institute.....and always have enjoyed my treatment.  I have heard that the one at the GF is great too.

When I did a girls weekend thing, we made certain that we planned an entire day at the pool....books, drinks, sunscreen and relaxation. 

Have a great time.

cheryl


----------



## nappingbeauty

Live in Montgomery County Pa, and we are being hit with our second major storm in less than a week... expecting an additional 18 to 24 inches of snow.... 60 days to OKW.... cannot get here soon enough.


----------



## dmoore22

cwnhokie said:


> We just took the kids in July and bought 10 day non expiring tickets, so they will be going back, just a matter of when.  We haven't been for Christmas yet.  That may be next.
> 
> But I am really looking forward to June with 4 moms with no hubbys or kids.  We are going to run the Expedition Everest Challenge and just do all the fun stuff we can't do with the kids in tow.  Any suggestions?



We've spent our last three Christmases at OKW and WDW. Any description I try to provide pales in comparison to the reality of being there. I'll never look at fishing tackle the same way again -- as Christmas ornaments. And the clever way dead rubber chickens are used as decorations on the Streets of America is a real hoot. Of course have the kids look for the "Major Award" (the leg lamp) from _A Christmas Story_ on display in one of the apartment windows on the Streets of America. I could go on, and on, and on and . . . . . .


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> Live in Montgomery County Pa, and we are being hit with our second major storm in less than a week... expecting an additional 18 to 24 inches of snow.... 60 days to OKW.... cannot get here soon enough.



I'm with you!!!!  Although our snow totals are a little less than yours, but watching the snow fall right now is really getting me in the mood.


----------



## kritter

My husband rented the Mouse Boat for an hour this past weekend @ OKW, for DVC or Annual Pass Holders there was a 15% discount. The cost was $45.00 per half hour, without the discount!!


----------



## dmoore22

When we were there this past Christmas we were told by a CM that there were additional discounts for Disney Visa Card holders. However it was not automatic. You had to ask the CM. This discount was in addition to the DVC/AP discounts. I finally broke down and bought a Monorail Playset which was $57 after the discount. The regular price is $72 dollars. Ask! Ask! Ask! about discounts!


----------



## cwnhokie

chepic said:


> I'm with you!!!!  Although our snow totals are a little less than yours, but watching the snow fall right now is really getting me in the mood.



I am using the time stuck at home to plan our upcoming trip.  I barely notice the almost 4ft of snow on the ground.  I wonder if the kids will ever go back to school.  They are calling for more Sunday, Monday, Tuesday nights.  But just a clipper this time, only a couple inches.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

Hoping some of you OKW-lovers can help me out. I'm looking into staying at a 2-bedroom villa at either OKW or SSR for our 3 week stay this fall. While I like the landscaping of OKW, the size and lay-out of the 2-bedroom villa's, the beds on the other hand? Mwah. Am definately not fond of the metal looking bed I find in pictures of the villa's. I've seen pics of studios with wooden bedframes. I know there is a major rehab going on and am wondering if anybody knows if the metal bedframes at the villas might be replaced by wood ones? 

I realize rehab wont be complete by the time we'll go to WDW, but am still curious.


----------



## dianeschlicht

goofieslonglostsis said:


> Hoping some of you OKW-lovers can help me out. I'm looking into staying at a 2-bedroom villa at either OKW or SSR for our 3 week stay this fall. While I like the landscaping of OKW, the size and lay-out of the 2-bedroom villa's, the beds on the other hand? Mwah. Am definately not fond of the metal looking bed I find in pictures of the villa's. I've seen pics of studios with wooden bedframes. I know there is a major rehab going on and am wondering if anybody knows if the metal bedframes at the villas might be replaced by wood ones?
> 
> I realize rehab wont be complete by the time we'll go to WDW, but am still curious.



Seriously?  You would choose one location over another because you didn't like the style of the bed FRAME???


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

dianeschlicht said:


> Seriously?  You would choose one location over another because you didn't like the style of the bed FRAME???



Seriously? Perhaps, yes. At this moment both options are a very close tie. Both have pros and cons. When spending 3 weeks in one place, we're pretty cautious of staying somewhere that has a possible con that makes both of us goh 'mwah, really do not like the look of that'. While the interieur of the OKW villas aren't the most appealing in our taste, we cans see through that. The bed on the other hand; jury still isn't out on that one, perhaps might be the preverbial straw. 

I know it might seem a small detail for some. In itself; it IS a small detail. For us it is a detail in a total of details that together paint a bigger picture. The picture that'll help in making a decision.

Call me crazy  but as our local saying goes 'every nutcase is intitled to their crazy streak'. This is ours.


----------



## dianeschlicht

goofieslonglostsis said:


> Seriously? Perhaps, yes. At this moment both options are a very close tie. Both have pros and cons. When spending 3 weeks in one place, we're pretty cautious of staying somewhere that has a possible con that makes both of us goh 'mwah, really do not like the look of that'. While the [interieur] of the OKW villas aren't the most appealing in our taste, we cans see through that. The bed on the other hand; jury still isn't out on that one, perhaps might be the [preverbial] straw.
> 
> I know it might seem a small detail for some. In itself; it IS a small detail. For us it is a detail in a total of details that together paint a bigger picture. The picture that'll help in making a decision.
> 
> Call me crazy  but as our local saying goes 'every nutcase is intitled to their crazy streak'. This is ours.



Now if you were making that decision based on the comfort or lack thereof for the beds, then I can understand.  Frankly, some of the matresses at OKW are a bit like sleeping on a rock.    I don't like the decor at SSR either, but it isn't the reason I don't stay there.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

dianeschlicht said:


> Now if you were making that decision based on the comfort or lack thereof for the beds, then I can understand.  Frankly, some of the matresses at OKW are a bit like sleeping on a rock.    I don't like the decor at SSR either, but it isn't the reason I don't stay there.



Found out about DVC mistaking rocks for mattrasses at OKW, and it's one of the serious cons on the list. It might sounds silly to a lot of folks, but for us decor is part of the total package of feeling at home somewhere or feeling like crashing somewhere. The latter is no biggie for a short trip but with a long one we are taking the decor into it all as a factor.


----------



## kritter

I have to say that the decor of OKW compared to SSR there is no comparrision!! SSR, is much more updated and newer. I enjoyed our stay @ OKW, for the size of the 2-Bedroom. But if I were to stay somewhere for 3 weeks. I would choose SSR. There are more food choices in terms of quick-service than @ OKW!! You could always go to OKW to hang out by the pool for a few days. 

Last year we stayed @ the BCV, I did enjoy the pool, and the location near EPCOT, and HS, but the rooms also needed to be updated. I even felt this way about the rooms @ Vero Beach in need of updating. I am sure that the eventually SSR rooms will be in need of updating and renovations as well. But there is something to be said to be in a room that is newer. 

One more little thing that I found "Gross" @ OKW was the floor. When we were in the room(s), when my kids walked accross the floor in their socks, their socks were completly,, black. I know @ SSR they steam clean the rugs after each guest leaves. I know this because a few times we have checked in and the rug has still been damp and when I inquired with housekeeping, they have confirmed this. Plus, my twin's socks have never been black like @ OKW!!

Also, our shower @ OKW had mold on it. Housekeeping, was VERY Good about coming and cleaning it. But the shower is in need of updating too. 

Do not get me wrong there are pors and cons of each resort. I loved the patio with the table and chairs on it. SSR just has two chairs and a VERY small table outside. You can not eat outside @ SSR. 

Just some info. to help you make your decission about where to stay. I think either way you will be happy and enjoy your three weeks where-ever you choose to stay!! If you have any other questions please ask!!


----------



## dmoore22

Considering this is the  "OKW Lovers Thread" it appears that it has become the "OKW Bashers Thread."  To you that bash OKW all I can ask is "Are you sure you've been staying at Disney's OKW? What you describe is not the same OKW that I stay at. The OKW I stay at has rooms that are clean and fresh, no mold in the shower, everything is exactly what I expect for the cash outlay and MFs that I've been paying over the years. I'll grant you the decor is dated. It's supposed to be! Your staying in the Key West of Ernest Hemingway circa 1930 - 1939. I'd be disappointed if it wasn't. In some ways I find it too modern. The only thing missing are Papa Hemingway's cats. I love the ambiance of Old Florida that OKW exudes. As far as the mattresses,-the best night's sleep I've ever had. I didn't think our mattresses at home were bad until I stayed at OKW. I want an OKW mattress for my home! If you want to bash OKW start your own thread for bashing OKW! Don't do it here! This is for OKW Lovers. 


OKW: 7/03, 6/04, 7/05, 6/06, 5/07, 12/07, 5/08, 12/08, 5/09, 12/09


----------



## dianeschlicht

kritter said:


> I have to say that the decor of OKW compared to SSR there is no comparrision!! SSR, is much more updated and newer. I enjoyed our stay @ OKW, for the size of the 2-Bedroom. But if I were to stay somewhere for 3 weeks. I would choose SSR. There are more food choices in terms of quick-service than @ OKW!! You could always go to OKW to hang out by the pool for a few days.
> *Well, to each his own, but I think the OKW decor fits the theme quite well, just as the SSR decor fits the upstate NY theme.  *
> One more little thing that I found "Gross" @ OKW was the floor. When we were in the room(s), when my kids walked accross the floor in their socks, their socks were completly,, black. I know @ SSR they steam clean the rugs after each guest leaves. I know this because a few times we have checked in and the rug has still been damp and when I inquired with housekeeping, they have confirmed this. Plus, my twin's socks have never been black like @ OKW!!
> *Here again, I KNOW OKW also steams carpets inbetween guests if the housekeeper deems it necessary.  Many times I have  gone into an OKW living room with carpet still damp.  I'm sure there are times when units just need a more thorough rehab, and OKW does that with great regularity.*



See highlight responses above.  Frankly ALL resorts have units that will be in need of attention here and there.  We have stayed at OKW 30 some times, and I can honestly say we have only had one unit that we felt was not up to snuff.  I have since learned that a building will often have one housekeeper in charge of it, and if that 1 person isn't the cream of the crop, you might be disappointed in your room.


----------



## dmoore22

goofieslonglostsis said:


> Seriously? Perhaps, yes. At this moment both options are a very close tie. Both have pros and cons. When spending 3 weeks in one place, we're pretty cautious of staying somewhere that has a possible con that makes both of us goh 'mwah, really do not like the look of that'. While the interieur of the OKW villas aren't the most appealing in our taste, we cans see through that. The bed on the other hand; jury still isn't out on that one, perhaps might be the preverbial straw.
> 
> I know it might seem a small detail for some. In itself; it IS a small detail. For us it is a detail in a total of details that together paint a bigger picture. The picture that'll help in making a decision.
> 
> Call me crazy  but as our local saying goes 'every nutcase is intitled to their crazy streak'. This is ours.



I find that I can get a better grip and leverage with the metal headboard which is a pro.   That's why they are in the Master Suite which is another pro.  and, of course, no splinters! Another pro! 

The wooden headboards are in the second bedroom.

No complaints here.


----------



## kritter

dianeschlicht said:


> See highlight responses above.  Frankly ALL resorts have units that will be in need of attention here and there.  We have stayed at OKW 30 some times, and I can honestly say we have only had one unit that we felt was not up to snuff.  I have since learned that a building will often have one housekeeper in charge of it, and if that 1 person isn't the cream of the crop, you might be disappointed in your room.



I totally agree with you on this. Even @ SSR there have been times that things were not all right. 

The theme and the decorations at the resort are AWESOME. The pools, etc. were all wonderful and being able to sit and eat and look out at the water was wonderful.


----------



## dianeschlicht




----------



## goofieslonglostsis

Thanks for the info, all. You've given me a lot to consider, really appreciate it!


----------



## dmoore22

dmoore22 said:


> I find that I can get a better grip and leverage with the metal headboard which is a pro.   That's why they are in the Master Suite which is another pro.  and, of course, no splinters! Another pro!
> 
> The wooden headboards are in the second bedroom.
> 
> No complaints here.



Oops! I forgot to mention another pro. The iron bedframes in the Master Suites in OKW also have foot-boards which helps provide traction should it be needed!   And that's why we are OKW Lovers!


----------



## eeyoresmom

dmoore22 said:


> Oops! I forgot to mention another pro. The iron bedframes in the Master Suites in OKW also have foot-boards which helps provide traction should it be needed!   And that's why we are OKW Lovers!



Seriously?!! Ewww.


----------



## dmoore22

eeyoresmom said:


> Seriously?!! Ewww.



 nudge, nudge,  wink wink !!


----------



## sajetto

I lurk on this thread every few days but wanted to add that it has taken a VERY unexpected turn  

I sure hope I don't see any evidence left behind in any of the rooms you guys have been in


----------



## Camping Cat

Oh for Pete's sake, do you guys really think beds in resorts are never used for one of the purposes beds are used for?


----------



## dmoore22

sajetto said:


> I lurk on this thread every few days but wanted to add that it has taken a VERY unexpected turn
> 
> I sure hope I don't see any evidence left behind in any of the rooms you guys have been in



I'm not sure what your talking about.  This is the _OKW Lovers' Thread_ isn't it?  What can be more romantic than being surrounded with soothing pastels and swaying palms throughout this Victorian-themed getaway, with gingerbread accents and tropical ambiance, enjoying all the comfort and tranquility of turn-of-the-century Key West, nestled among trees, winding waterways and lush golf fairways with that special someone. 

As the late, great Charlie Rich sang, "When we get behind closed doors . . ."


----------



## dzorn

Camping Cat said:


> Oh for Pete's sake, do you guys really think beds in resorts are never used for one of the purposes beds are used for?



You don't actually need a bed for that!

Denise in MI


----------



## dzorn

goofieslonglostsis said:


> Hoping some of you OKW-lovers can help me out. I'm looking into staying at a 2-bedroom villa at either OKW or SSR for our 3 week stay this fall. While I like the landscaping of OKW, the size and lay-out of the 2-bedroom villa's, the beds on the other hand? Mwah. Am definately not fond of the metal looking bed I find in pictures of the villa's. I've seen pics of studios with wooden bedframes. I know there is a major rehab going on and am wondering if anybody knows if the metal bedframes at the villas might be replaced by wood ones?
> 
> I realize rehab wont be complete by the time we'll go to WDW, but am still curious.



Don't know about the bed but for just the size of a 2-bed at OKW I would pick it for a 3 week stay. Loved eating out on the balcony and the room to spread out and having room to walk even with the couch folded out.  I loved the room in the kitchen to cook.

Densie in MI


----------



## dmoore22

dzorn said:


> You don't actually need a bed for that!
> 
> Denise in MI



I refuse to respond to this comment on the grounds it may incriminate me.


----------



## Husurdady

dmoore22 said:


> Oops! I forgot to mention another pro. The iron bedframes in the Master Suites in OKW also have foot-boards which helps provide traction should it be needed!   And that's why we are OKW Lovers!



 ME and dw of 42 years are too.


----------



## Scotch

dmoore22 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by dmoore22 View Post
> I find that I can get a better grip and leverage with the metal headboard which is a pro. That's why they are in the Master Suite which is another pro. and, of course, no splinters! Another pro!
> 
> The wooden headboards are in the second bedroom.
> 
> No complaints here.





> Oops! I forgot to mention another pro. The iron bedframes in the Master Suites in OKW also have foot-boards which helps provide traction should it be needed!   And that's why we are OKW Lovers!





dmoore22 said:


> I'm not sure what your talking about.  This is the _OKW Lovers' Thread_ isn't it?  What can be more romantic than being surrounded with soothing pastels and swaying palms throughout this Victorian-themed getaway, with gingerbread accents and tropical ambiance, enjoying all the comfort and tranquility of turn-of-the-century Key West, nestled among trees, winding waterways and lush golf fairways with that special someone.
> 
> As the late, great Charlie Rich sang, "When we get behind closed doors . . ."




If DVC wanted to design a new brochure for the "sold out" resorts to help sell more points in inventory, perhaps this is the type of testimonial they need on the OKW brochure.  Okay, maybe not the first two quotes; but your last quote painted quite a romantic image.


----------



## chepic

you guys are a riot!!!!


----------



## dmoore22

chepic said:


> you guys are a riot!!!!



It's the magic of Old Key West being one's home resort. . . and anticipation of our next visit. . . "The Gurgling Suitcase". . . the beds. . . sunsets from the balcony . . . the beds . . .


----------



## chepic

dmoore22 said:


> It's the magic of Old Key West being one's home resort. . . and anticipation of our next visit. . . "The Gurgling Suitcase". . . the beds. . . sunsets from the balcony . . . the beds . . .



The giant jacuzzi!!!!!!       as you can see by my sig. picture


----------



## nappingbeauty

I sooo agree about the romantic appeal of OKW... my husband and I went with 6 kids this summer and loved it.... we now have a trip for just the two of us planned coming up shortly... and are planning on enjoying the Flower Show, the resort and each other    very laid back and gives you a chance to truly relax....


----------



## dmoore22

chepic said:


> The giant jacuzzi!!!!!!       as you can see by my sig. picture





			
				nappingbeauty said:
			
		

> I sooo agree about the romantic appeal of OKW... my husband and I went with 6 kids this summer and loved it.... we now have a trip for just the two of us planned coming up shortly... and are planning on enjoying the Flower Show, the resort and each other  very laid back and gives you a chance to truly relax....



It's so great that we've managed to get this Thread back on track from the OKW Basher's attempt to hi-jack it. They just don't get it. We, too, started our OKW membership when all 6 of our kids were still at home. Now we are down to just our youngest, a junior in high school. Usually one of the other older kids will come along which is nice. Now we've been able to downsize our accommodations while supersizing our OKW experiences with more "adult" time to savor all that OKW, and WDW, has to offer.  The ultimate "Fast Pass" to romance.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

dmoore22 said:


> Now we've been able to downsize our accommodations while supersizing our OKW experiences with more "adult" time to savor all that OKW, and WDW, has to offer.  The ultimate "Fast Pass" to romance.


 Now, that's something to look forward to!


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> Oops! I forgot to mention another pro. The iron bedframes in the Master Suites in OKW also have foot-boards which helps provide traction should it be needed!   And that's why we are OKW Lovers!



 i happen to notice you are going to be there in december the same time we are. could you please insist on a first floor room!


----------



## dmoore22

dvczerfs said:


> i happen to notice you are going to be there in december the same time we are. could you please insist on a first floor room!



Where are those snappy comebacks when I need them!?! 

Would you believe that loud noise you hear isn't from the guests next door. It's the sound of the fireworks from _Illuminations: Reflections of Earth_


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> Where are those snappy comebacks when I need them!?!
> 
> Would you believe that loud noise you hear isn't from the guests next door. It's the sound of the fireworks from _Illuminations: Reflections of Earth_


----------



## dmoore22

Thers' no doubt that OKW Lovers are the best!


----------



## BobNed




----------



## lsbryant

Hey OKW lovers... can you help?
My family will be there 3/20-27 (our 2nd trip to WDW as well as 2nd time staying at OKW).  We have tickets to the 6p Cirque show on Fri, 3/26 and wondered if it would be better to use the boat to DTD rather than the bus.  It looks like the docks are closer to Cirque than the bus stops.  Any insight would be appreciated.  How much time should we allow for the boat ride? How late do the boats run (we have 7:45p at T-Rex after the show).

A few more questions: on our last trip (Jan 2007), we were in Bldg 31 or 32 (I think).  I requested a location near Hospitality House as I remember the bus stops there twice.  Is that still true?  We're in a 2-bdr condo: is there a decent chance we'll get our requested location?

Have there been any major changes or updates since Jan07 we should be aware of?

We'll be celebrating my youngest daughter's BD (she'll turn 10 during our stay) - any advice on making her day extra-magical?  We plan to go to Magic Kingdom that day; dinner at Aloha Cafe and Wishes fireworks to cap off the evening.

Thank you for your help
Laura


----------



## dmoore22

lsbryant said:


> Hey OKW lovers... can you help?
> My family will be there 3/20-27 (our 2nd trip to WDW as well as 2nd time staying at OKW).  We have tickets to the 6p Cirque show on Fri, 3/26 and wondered if it would be better to use the boat to DTD rather than the bus.  It looks like the docks are closer to Cirque than the bus stops.  Any insight would be appreciated.  How much time should we allow for the boat ride? How late do the boats run (we have 7:45p at T-Rex after the show).
> 
> A few more questions: on our last trip (Jan 2007), we were in Bldg 31 or 32 (I think).  I requested a location near Hospitality House as I remember the bus stops there twice.  Is that still true?  We're in a 2-bdr condo: is there a decent chance we'll get our requested location?
> 
> Have there been any major changes or updates since Jan07 we should be aware of?
> 
> We'll be celebrating my youngest daughter's BD (she'll turn 10 during our stay) - any advice on making her day extra-magical?  We plan to go to Magic Kingdom that day; dinner at Aloha Cafe and Wishes fireworks to cap off the evening.
> 
> Thank you for your help
> Laura



We were just there last spring and this past Christmas. We did use the DCV boat last spring to get to DTD but, unfortunately, we did not pay attention. I would recommend calling OKW to get the the schedule for when you will be there. I do remember that it made several stops along the way when we were there, a pick-up/drop-off at SSR and two stops at DTD. Here is a link with more info: http://www.wdwinfo.com/Transportation/water.htm

I think you will have better luck getting building 31/32 or one close to that as opposed to the hospitality house. You would need to make your reservation at the 11 month window to lock in that location. I'm not aware of any individual buses stopping at the HH. It may seem like it since all buses end up at the HH.

Check your reservation at the DVC member website. There is a link called "Enter Celebration Information." Also stop in at City Hall and let them know there is a birthday girl. They will give the birthday girl a personalized pin to wear. When CMs in the parks see she is wearing the pin they will do something special for her. If your daughter is like mine she'll love to explore Tom Sawyer's Island. While there keep an eye out for the hidden paint brushes. If she finds one she should give it to the cast member then she'll receive fast passes for the entire group for either Splash Mountain or Thunder Mountain Railroad. Keep and eye out in the caves for coin purses containing Mickey's Gold. Obviously I'm just scratching the surface of a BD celebration at WDW.


----------



## Nicoal13

Question for all you OKW lovers 

How many 3 bedroom Grand Villas are there? Are they hard to get at 7 months? 

Trying to plan an extended family trip for Feb. 2011.

Thanks!


----------



## dvczerfs

Nicoal13 said:


> Question for all you OKW lovers
> 
> How many 3 bedroom Grand Villas are there? Are they hard to get at 7 months?
> 
> Trying to plan an extended family trip for Feb. 2011.
> 
> Thanks!



i would say you probley wouldnt have a problem getting a 3 bedroom. the only time i would guess would be pres. week that it may get  full but even than. good luck!


----------



## mamaboogie

Loving the bed frame discussion!

Hubby and I are very excited about staying in a one bedroom villa at OKW this year.

First time we've ever had our own room at Disney! 

Good to know about the beds....

And of course - there is that lovely whirlpool bath...


----------



## dianeschlicht

Nicoal13 said:


> Question for all you OKW lovers
> 
> How many 3 bedroom Grand Villas are there? Are they hard to get at 7 months?
> 
> Trying to plan an extended family trip for Feb. 2011.
> 
> Thanks!



There are 27 GVs at OKW.  I agree that Feb. actually has a chance of a 7 month booking as long as it isn't over one of the holiday weekends.


----------



## LaurenT

Hi OKW lovers..new Kidani owner here! I just got back from a 6 day stay there and LOVED it, but really want to stay in all the resorts.  OKW appeals to me visually, so it's my pick for our next stay. (don't think you could pay me to stay in BLT...so cold looking - I might visit someone there in time for the fireworks...)
Anyway....what are our chances for a 1 bedroom near (but not on top of...want a pretty view) HH for early November?
TIA


----------



## 5forDiz

LaurenT said:


> Hi OKW lovers..new Kidani owner here! I just got back from a 6 day stay there and LOVED it, but really want to stay in all the resorts.  OKW appeals to me visually, so it's my pick for our next stay. (don't think you could pay me to stay in BLT...so cold looking - I might visit someone there in time for the fireworks...)
> Anyway....what are our chances for a 1 bedroom near (but not on top of...want a pretty view) HH for early November?
> TIA



I'd request HH area, it's a booking category and you'd be guaranteed one of the buildings in that cat and you may even get lucky and get one of the buildings there that are currently undergoing refurbishment (if I recall correctly 11 & 12 are underway now); see link to OKW map to get better idea.  We like 45 and 46 which faces Trumbo Canal;  these 2 buildings are NOT part of HH category but they are just a short distance to that area.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/okwmap.htm

HH cat views are fine;  balconies at OKW are not on side of building that faces parking areas.


----------



## dvczerfs

LaurenT said:


> Hi OKW lovers..new Kidani owner here! I just got back from a 6 day stay there and LOVED it, but really want to stay in all the resorts.  OKW appeals to me visually, so it's my pick for our next stay. (don't think you could pay me to stay in BLT...so cold looking - I might visit someone there in time for the fireworks...)
> Anyway....what are our chances for a 1 bedroom near (but not on top of...want a pretty view) HH for early November?
> TIA



seven month window you wont have a problem getting a one bedroom for the begining of november. i wouldnt be able to venture a guess at an hh. i have gotten an hh for october the last two years at the seventh mark. id try calling to see what its looking like at this point.


----------



## dmoore22

LaurenT said:


> Hi OKW lovers..new Kidani owner here! I just got back from a 6 day stay there and LOVED it, but really want to stay in all the resorts.  OKW appeals to me visually, so it's my pick for our next stay. (don't think you could pay me to stay in BLT...so cold looking - I might visit someone there in time for the fireworks...)
> Anyway....what are our chances for a 1 bedroom near (but not on top of...want a pretty view) HH for early November?
> TIA



The HH buildings are 11, 12, 13, 14, 23, 24, 25, & 26. I would not be discouraged if I did not get a villa near the HH. We have stayed in each area accept Miller's Road and have never been disappointed in the accommodations or the view. We've always enjoyed a peaceful, laid-back, scenic stay at OKW. Unlike Kildani our wildlife is limited to ducks, turtles, lizards, heron, and, occasionally seagulls.


----------



## chepic

I can't find the thread now....does anyone remember what we should use to clean the jacuzzi before we use it.  Last time we were there we had mold floating around.  I know I saw it somewhere on the dis....is it the cascade nuggets?

Thanks for your help.

cheryl


----------



## dvczerfs

chepic said:


> I can't find the thread now....does anyone remember what we should use to clean the jacuzzi before we use it.  Last time we were there we had mold floating around.  I know I saw it somewhere on the dis....is it the cascade nuggets?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> cheryl



cheryl, you can use basicly any non foaming,non abrasive cleaner in a whirlpool. cascade would work fine. i work for a plumbing and heating supply house)


----------



## dianeschlicht

chepic said:


> I can't find the thread now....does anyone remember what we should use to clean the jacuzzi before we use it.  Last time we were there we had mold floating around.  I know I saw it somewhere on the dis....is it the cascade nuggets?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> cheryl



You can use either a little bleach or some auto dishwasher detergent.  Since the auto dishwasher stuff is already in the villa, that's what I use.  It has enough bleach in it to kill the mold that can accumulate in the pipes when it hasn't been used for awhile.  I do that at home as well.


----------



## efoote01

We are headed to OKW for Springbreak end of March.  Does anyone know if the main pool is ready?

Thanks


----------



## dismagiclover

Does anyone know what time Goods to Go opens for breakfast?  TIA


----------



## chepic

dvczerfs said:


> cheryl, you can use basicly any non foaming,non abrasive cleaner in a whirlpool. cascade would work fine. i work for a plumbing and heating supply house)





dianeschlicht said:


> You can use either a little bleach or some auto dishwasher detergent.  Since the auto dishwasher stuff is already in the villa, that's what I use.  It has enough bleach in it to kill the mold that can accumulate in the pipes when it hasn't been used for awhile.  I do that at home as well.



Thank you....I thought so, but now that we are getting closer, I am starting to get my things together!!!!  Can't wait for April

cheryl


----------



## dianeschlicht

We are in building 15 (1511) 1 bedroom.  I was a bit worried we would be under the GV, but we are actually next to it, not under it.  They are doing exterior renovations on buildings 63 and 64 just next door.  It looks like siding is being replaced etc.  I'm not sure if they are also doing the interior renovations expected or not, but I would say if anyone has stayed in 11 and 12 recently, we might know if those were done inside, because I seem to recall Doc talking about those buildings being done in January.  I have a feeling they are just doing exteriors yet on these buildings.  I'm thinking perhaps these are the last of the exterior renos that were started last year.  I'm thinking maybe the interior renos start next, and my guess is they will do the first buildings that had exterior renos first as well.


----------



## WDWMom

dmoore22 said:


> The HH buildings are 11, 12, 13, 14, 23, 24, 25, & 26. I would not be discouraged if I did not get a villa near the HH. We have stayed in each area accept Miller's Road and have never been disappointed in the accommodations or the view. We've always enjoyed a peaceful, laid-back, scenic stay at OKW. Unlike Kildani our wildlife is limited to ducks, turtles, lizards, heron, and, occasionally seagulls.



I never understood why 23-26 were considered HH when 62 & 63 are sooo much closer???  We have never stayed in 11-14 but would like to.  I think our 2 teenage boys would like to be closer to the b'ball courts.


----------



## dvczerfs

WDWMom said:


> I never understood why 23-26 were considered HH when 62 & 63 are sooo much closer???  We have never stayed in 11-14 but would like to.  I think our 2 teenage boys would like to be closer to the b'ball courts.



i think its because your are at the first bus stop and those bldgs were getting requested? we stayed in 11 this past october, its was okay but we got the nice view of the "florida weeds". but you are closer to hh.


----------



## cherjp

Hi can I ask, do the 1 bedroomed villas have safes in them and do you have to leave a credit card to enable them to function? 

Many thanks


----------



## dvczerfs

cherjp said:


> Hi can I ask, do the 1 bedroomed villas have safes in them and do you have to leave a credit card to enable them to function?
> 
> Many thanks



the last i was there , oct 09, there is a safe in closet in the bathroom. there was a key in the lock that you would take with you. i know some resorts have the electronic safes, put in your own numeric pass word to open and lock the safe. but never had to leave a credit card for the safe.


----------



## cherjp

many thanks for your reply..


----------



## dmoore22

I noticed that the "NO MORE free valet parking for DVC members" has been going on since October. I thought I'd prime the pump to keep the OKW Lover's thread going. But, then again, perhaps this is just another way to document that OKW is still Disney's best kept secret.


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> I noticed that the "NO MORE free valet parking for DVC members" has been going on since October. I thought I'd prime the pump to keep the OKW Lover's thread going. But, then again, perhaps this is just another way to document that OKW is still Disney's best kept secret.



thats one of the best things about okw. you can park at your room, not in some huge parking lot  a mile away.


----------



## chepic

dvczerfs said:


> thats one of the best things about okw. you can park at your room, not in some huge parking lot  a mile away.



We say that all the time to friends of our who own at the Beach Club.  They are always raving about the pool....and yes the pool is nice, but I much prefer to park the car right near the door.  And I like Turtle Pond pool better anyway!  And so don't our kids!!


----------



## nappingbeauty

Cheryl,

Great picture of your son at the pool!   Our countdowns have begun... I am a little over four weeks and you are just a little bit more if I remember correctly.... we are just missing each other!   I was laughing when I read you were starting to gather things for the trip.... i.e. the tub cleaner.... I am starting to go through my spring clothes!  I am going right to the gurgling suitcase, getting one of those lovely umbrella drinks and the fabulous coconut shrimps they have.  After that the flower show and Peter Noone from the Herman's Hermits.  OKW... truly paradise after the winter we have had.  70 plus inches of snow in the Philadelphia area..... Yes.... again I say it is time for the splendar of OKW


----------



## dmoore22

dvczerfs said:


> thats one of the best things about okw. you can park at your room, not in some huge parking lot  a mile away.







			
				chepic said:
			
		

> We say that all the time to friends of our who own at the Beach Club. They are always raving about the pool....and yes the pool is nice, but I much prefer to park the car right near the door. And I like Turtle Pond pool better anyway! And so do our kids!!





Oh Yeh!!!! 

Just between us,  the secret is secure!


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> Cheryl,
> 
> Great picture of your son at the pool!   Our countdowns have begun... I am a little over four weeks and you are just a little bit more if I remember correctly.... we are just missing each other!   I was laughing when I read you were starting to gather things for the trip.... i.e. the tub cleaner.... I am starting to go through my spring clothes!  I am going right to the gurgling suitcase, getting one of those lovely umbrella drinks and the fabulous coconut shrimps they have.  After that the flower show and Peter Noone from the Herman's Hermits.  OKW... truly paradise after the winter we have had.  70 plus inches of snow in the Philadelphia area..... Yes.... again I say it is time for the splendar of OKW



I love the "Turtle Crawl" they have with a big wedge of pineapple and then get the asian spicy wings....yummy.  Love the shrimp too....I do miss the Conch Fritters though, wish they would bring them back with that spicy sauce.

2 trips ago, we were the first one's at Olivia's for breakfast, and Maxim got to turn on the fans or something silly like that.  He got a nice little card and a cute breakfast "dessert".....I just love OKW.

I wish we were going to be there at the same time!!!

can't wait...38 more days until we leave

cheryl


----------



## chepic

dmoore22 said:


> Oh Yeh!!!!
> 
> Just between us,  the secret is secure!



Yeah....I say I keep it a secret....but I can't help but blab to everyone I know how much I love OKW!!!

che


----------



## cc1075

Sixteen days and we will be sleeping at the happiest resort at the happiest place on earth!  We are on the count-down!!!!


----------



## dmoore22

chepic said:


> Yeah....I say I keep it a secret....but I can't help but blab to everyone I know how much I love OKW!!!
> 
> che



 Just don't lose sight of the fact the OKW is just a bunch of buildings, concrete, asphalt, and trees. The best buildings, concrete, asphalt, and trees in all DVC. It's the DVC owners that have OKW as their home resort that make OKW truly the best of the DVC properties.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

dmoore22 said:


> It's the DVC owners that have OKW as their home resort that make OKW truly the best of the DVC properties.


Ahh! I have to agree, we are a wonderful bunch!


----------



## dmoore22

BEASLYBOO said:


> Ahh! I have to agree, we are a wonderful bunch!




Is anyone in favor of, in solidarity with our namesake, Key West, declaring our independence and renaming _Disney's Old Key West_ the _Conch Republic_? Key West/Conch Republic Independence was declared April 23, 1982. Independence Day is just around the corner!!!


----------



## chepic

dmoore22 said:


> Is anyone in favor of, in solidarity with our namesake, Key West, declaring our independence and renaming _Disney's Old Key West_ the _Conch Republic_? Key West/Conch Republic Independence was declared April 23, 1982. Independence Day is just around the corner!!!



As long as they bring back the Conch Fritters!!!


----------



## La2kw

dmoore22 said:


> Just don't lose sight of the fact the OKW is just a bunch of buildings, concrete, asphalt, and trees. The best buildings, concrete, asphalt, and trees in all DVC. It's the DVC owners that have OKW as their home resort that make OKW truly the best of the DVC properties.



Well said!


----------



## dvczerfs

i could go for a nap on the balcony about now.


----------



## dmoore22

dvczerfs said:


> i could go for a nap on the balcony about now.



I'll drink to that!!!


----------



## steelmans DW

We tried OKW for the first time last July and LOVED it! So much so that we're booked there again this July! But that's not  enough, so yesterday afternoon we added on 100 points there!!  We're SO excited to own at OKW! And still considering another 50 points!


----------



## PapasDen

Been going to OKW for 10 years and it never disappoints!  Love that you can park right in front of where you stay, laid back atmosphere, big rooms, nice pool and recreation area, Papa's Den, Hank's Rent 'N Return, Gurgling Suitcase, boat to Downtown Disney, and on and on..


----------



## dvczerfs

steelmans DW said:


> We tried OKW for the first time last July and LOVED it! So much so that we're booked there again this July! But that's not  enough, so yesterday afternoon we added on 100 points there!!  We're SO excited to own at OKW! And still considering another 50 points!


----------



## Mouse511

PapasDen said:


> Been going to OKW for 10 years and it never disappoints!  Love that you can park right in front of where you stay, laid back atmosphere, big rooms, nice pool and recreation area, Papa's Den, Hank's Rent 'N Return, Gurgling Suitcase, boat to Downtown Disney, and on and on..



We couldn't agree more


----------



## bababear_50

Bags are packed.....boarding Pass is printed and online check-in done---I should be at OKW for late breakfast!
Thanks to everyone keeping this thread alive! 

BIG HUGS 

Mel


----------



## nappingbeauty

28 days!!!!  I can't wait!


----------



## chepic

have fun over the next few weeks because we are following the pack and starting the drive down on April 17th with check in on the 18th.....Welcome Home.


----------



## eeyoresmom

We'll be there the 18th too! CAN NOT wait!


----------



## dmoore22

nappingbeauty said:


> 28 days!!!!  I can't wait!



Lucky!! I wish I could figure out a way to stay there 365 days.


----------



## dmoore22

PapasDen said:


> Been going to OKW for 10 years and it never disappoints!  Love that you can park right in front of where you stay, laid back atmosphere, big rooms, nice pool and recreation area, Papa's Den, Hank's Rent 'N Return, Gurgling Suitcase, boat to Downtown Disney, and on and on..



Ditto!!!


----------



## cherjp

Hi can anyone tell me if there are hairdryers provided in the 1 bed villas on OKW.

many thanks


----------



## momof2minnies

Yes there are.


----------



## cherjp

many thanks


----------



## dmoore22

I was just over at the *DVC/Disney has lost the Magic* thread. Whew! Those folks are pretty negative. Obviously OKW is not their home resort.


----------



## chepic

dmoore22 said:


> I was just over at the *DVC/Disney has lost the Magic* thread. Whew! Those folks are pretty negative. Obviously OKW is not their home resort.



I was reading that too, and I was thinking the same thing....33 more days!!!

cheryl


----------



## saintstickets

dmoore22 said:


> I was just over at the *DVC/Disney has lost the Magic* thread. Whew! Those folks are pretty negative. Obviously OKW is not their home resort.



I was reading that thread as well.  I just had to shake my head and wonder how some people make it through the day.  I know what helps me....I'm going to Disney World!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

saintstickets said:


> I was reading that thread as well.  I just had to shake my head and wonder how some people make it through the day.  I know what helps me....I'm going to Disney World!!!


----------



## dmoore22

saintstickets said:


> I was reading that thread as well.  I just had to shake my head and wonder how some people make it through the day.  I know what helps me....I'm going to Disney World!!!




I'm ashamed to admit I allowed myself to get caught up in it.  78 days, 4 hours, 27 minutes till  HOME! at OKW. I'm just going to stay here in my happy place.


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> I'm ashamed to admit I allowed myself to get caught up in it.  78 days, 4 hours, 27 minutes till  HOME! at OKW. I'm just going to stay here in my happy place.



it happens to everyone one time. the smart ones dont go back. i got into a conversation about, "to buy dvc, or not to buy dvc." this was a few years ago when i first started on the dis. hes telling me i should invest my money in the stock market and not into dvc. take the money i make in the stock market and pay cash for my vacation. big fancy terms yaddi yaddi yaddi. well i havnt seen this "financial adviser" on the boards since the stock market fell apart just so i could remind him that i paid $58 per point for 400 points when i joined dvc and i doubled my money. i was just wondering what stocks he is buying? even today, all i tell them is when i purchased i paid $58 per point and tell them to do the math. cant find a code cheaper than that can ya!!! i all ways tell people dont buy!! less people trying to get into okw!!!!


----------



## saintstickets

Too many people get wrapped up in the notion that DVC is an investment.  It is not.  It is a convenient and cost saving way to stay at deluxe Disney resorts if you plan on *VACATION*ing at WDW/DL at least every other year.  It is as simple as that.  Yes, one could predict the future value of their purchase with ESTIMATED returns on their money and in _*their*_ mind, justify their reason to purchase or not.  Yes, someone, years from now could go back and take the money spent over the years and compare that to a specific investment IF they had the foresight to invest in those particular investments.  Forget about all of that.  DVC is a partially prepaid *VACATION* purchase.  *VACATIONS* are not an investment.  They are time to spend with family and friends and create memories that will last a lifetime.  How do you put a price on that...especially if you own at OKW?!?!


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> I'm ashamed to admit I allowed myself to get caught up in it.  78 days, 4 hours, 27 minutes till  HOME! at OKW. I'm just going to stay here in my happy place.



dmoore, did you make your resi. for december yet? make sure you request first floor only!!


----------



## zorro77

Just going to agree with the Saints OKW person. We also have been OKW owners since (93) and never saw it as investment but locking in our yearly vacations. We love it their and are very happy. On the other boards that had all the bad talk it too think they just do not know how to enjoy life. Take a deep breath and stop and think. Not everthing is perfect but then what really is. We will be home in 43 days for two weeks to enjoy.


----------



## dvczerfs

sorry, i just used it as an example of what happens and how things get taken wrong and how things get going.  i just gave a small part of what was being said and  i didnt take the conversation into money on that thread the financial adviser did. it was an example.i didnt buy in for an investment, we purchased because we loved the resort and i wanted to take dd at least once a year while she was a kid like my parents did for me.i didnt want to stay in the values. i lost my mom and dad to cancer when i was 16 and 17. we would drive down a few times a year to see family in ga. and go to the mk for a week while down south. my dad was an ex marine, 6-4 280lb and when he walked under that train station in the mk, he was a kid again. when i got married, i hook dw on our honeymoon (25 years ago on march 9th ) and the rest of the 40 some odd trips are history. so, again, im sorry it sounded the way did.


----------



## saintstickets

dvczerfs - I wasn't directing my _rant_ at you...sorry if it came off that way.  I was in agreement with you that some people look at DVC as an investment and not a vacation and that is wrong.  We were only able to take our children once to WDW when they were little but they still talk about it.  Now that they are grown, we went 2 years ago and had a blast again.  We purchased DVC with the intent of DW and myself enjoying it by ourselves or with friends and then again when those grandkids come along!!   Watch OKW...here we come!!


----------



## dvczerfs

saintstickets said:


> dvczerfs - I wasn't directing my _rant_ at you...sorry if it came off that way.  I was in agreement with you that some people look at DVC as an investment and not a vacation and that is wrong.  We were only able to take our children once to WDW when they were little but they still talk about it.  Now that they are grown, we went 2 years ago and had a blast again.  We purchased DVC with the intent of DW and myself enjoying it by ourselves or with friends and then again when those grandkids come along!!   Watch OKW...here we come!!


----------



## dmoore22

dvczerfs said:


> it happens to everyone one time. the smart ones dont go back. i got into a conversation about, "to buy dvc, or not to buy dvc." this was a few years ago when i first started on the dis. hes telling me i should invest my money in the stock market and not into dvc. take the money i make in the stock market and pay cash for my vacation. big fancy terms yaddi yaddi yaddi. well i havnt seen this "financial adviser" on the boards since the stock market fell apart just so i could remind him that i paid $58 per point for 400 points when i joined dvc and i doubled my money. i was just wondering what stocks he is buying? even today, all i tell them is when i purchased i paid $58 per point and tell them to do the math. cant find a code cheaper than that can ya!!! i all ways tell people dont buy!! less people trying to get into okw!!!!



I get a chuckle out of the so-called "financial analysis." I'm not a financial wiz by any means but we have been trying to nurture our nestegg. When the dotcom bubble was showing signs of bursting, instead of moving our weak positions into cash we bought into DVC. Ironically the value of DVC, based on the going asking resale prices, has been one of the few bright spots in our nestegg. DVC has been doing better than both the market and going interest rates. Plus its more fun than staring at stock certificates. I wish would we have bought in sooner. I kind of picked up that mindset from a friend of my who buys and restores classic cars on the side. Compared to me he is a financial wiz( MBA and all that). He has his investments and, not doubt will do quite well. However he always goes back to his "hobbie" which has consistently brought a capital gain, in spite of the high insurance. When I asked him about it that was his response, "It's more fun than staring at stock certificates." I think these arm chair analysts "Don't know what they don't know." 



dvczerfs said:


> dmoore, did you make your resi. for december yet? make sure you request first floor only!!




Oh yes! Love the eleven month window. Our ressie says "Hospitality House." My DW is making waves for us to try getting into AKL at the 7 month window. As far as my feelings about that, "I refuse to answer that question on the grounds it may incriminate me."


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> I get a chuckle out of the so-called "financial analysis." I'm not a financial wiz by any means but we have been trying to nurture our nestegg. When the dotcom bubble was showing signs of bursting, instead of moving our weak positions into cash we bought into DVC. Ironically the value of DVC, based on the going asking resale prices, has been one of the few bright spots in our nestegg. DVC has been doing better than both the market and going interest rates. Plus its more fun than staring at stock certificates. I wish would we have bought in sooner. I kind of picked up that mindset from a friend of my who buys and restores classic cars on the side. Compared to me he is a financial wiz( MBA and all that). He has his investments and, not doubt will do quite well. However he always goes back to his "hobbie" which has consistently brought a capital gain, in spite of the high insurance. When I asked him about it that was his response, "It's more fun than staring at stock certificates." I think these arm chair analysts "Don't know what they don't know."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes! Love the eleven month window. Our ressie says "Hospitality House." My DW is making waves for us to try getting into AKL at the 7 month window. As far as my feelings about that, "I refuse to answer that question on the grounds it may incriminate me."


 are you dad by any chance?


----------



## dmoore22

dvczerfs said:


> are you dad by any chance?



"I refuse to answer that . . ." Just kidding. Yes, but I do have my moments.


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> "I refuse to answer that . . ." Just kidding. Yes, but I do have my moments.



 the reason i asked is we have a dis dad club over on the family boards if your intrested. its just a bunch of guys (no women allowed) who love disney and we talk about other manly things.


----------



## dmoore22

dvczerfs said:


> the reason i asked is we have a dis dad club over on the family boards if your intrested. its just a bunch of guys (no women allowed) who love disney and we talk about other manly things.


Per chance is that the Dis Dads Club III? Or is there an OKW Dads Club?


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> Per chance is that the Dis Dads Club III? Or is there an OKW Dads Club?



disdads 3


----------



## jodifla

OKW owner and lover here as well since 1996.....the only thing that's kept me away lately is the beds! They switched to new beds and they are just too hard for me. I didn't sleep at all on our last trip.

  I'm looking forward to the refurbishing. I need to make ressies for next year and want to go back home!


----------



## mamaboogie

We are going to OKW in August and are very excited to be staying in a one bedroomed villa. My husband and I ( having bagged the main bedroom ) seem fine for storing our clothes etc. in the armoire. I'd just like to ask what kind of storage space there is for our teenagers who are sleeping on the sofa bed in the living area?


----------



## jodifla

mamaboogie said:


> We are going to OKW in August and are very excited to be staying in a one bedroomed villa. My husband and I ( having bagged the main bedroom ) seem fine for storing our clothes etc. in the armoire. I'd just like to ask what kind of storage space there is for our teenagers who are sleeping on the sofa bed in the living area?



There's storage in the living room area. First, there's a closet when you first come in the door. Also, there's a bar area next to the sliding glass doors, and underneath there is storage also.

 One bedrooms are great at OKW!


----------



## ChrisMouse

I have been missing OKW and decided it's long past time that I join this thread, since it's been "home" for three years now.

We have extra points this year because we "rented" some for a stay at GCV (that we subsequently had to cancel since our dates changed).  We halfheartedly tried to plan our next trip to a different DVC resort due to the extra points, but we decided we just don't want to stay anywhere else.

I guess that qualifies me as an "OKW Lover".   

With a winter storm of 6-12 inches on the way tonight and tomorrow, I'm sitting here imagining myself on my OKW balcony...or maybe in a lawn chair, watching my kids go down the waterslide.

Wish it wasn't ALWAYS so long between trips (no matter how many months pass)


----------



## dmoore22

jodifla said:


> OKW owner and lover here as well since 1996.....the only thing that's kept me away lately is the beds! They switched to new beds and they are just too hard for me. I didn't sleep at all on our last trip.



A cruel irony is that, since I've had back surgery, the OKW beds are the most comfortable for me. Perhaps we should suggest to member services the "Sleep Number" adjustable mattresses?



			
				jmamaboogie said:
			
		

> We are going to OKW in August and are very excited to be staying in a one bedroomed villa. My husband and I ( having bagged the main bedroom ) seem fine for storing our clothes etc. in the armoire. I'd just like to ask what kind of storage space there is for our teenagers who are sleeping on the sofa bed in the living area?



As long as you have teenagers there will never be enough storage space, especially if you have teenaged daughters like mine.


----------



## La2kw

dmoore22 said:


> A cruel irony is that, since I've had back surgery, the OKW beds are the most comfortable for me. Perhaps we should suggest to member services the "Sleep Number" adjustable mattresses?



I find the beds to be great.  I prefer a firm mattress.


----------



## efoote01

Is anyone there now?  We leave in a week for our ist stay @ OKW!

How is the pool & crowds?


----------



## dmoore22

La2kw said:


> I find the beds to be great.  I prefer a firm mattress.







			
				efoote01 said:
			
		

> Is anyone there now? We leave in a week for our ist stay @ OKW!
> 
> How is the pool & crowds?



Only in spirit. Wish I was there NOW!!!!!


----------



## kamikazecat

I am so excited to be staying at OKW for 3 nights this summer. This is our first DVC stay. Our waitlist just came through today so we will be staying in the HH area in June. Did I mention that I am excited?


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Great news for you! Mind if I ask what you were waitlisted for? I'm thinking of a last-minute visit at end of June.

HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## kamikazecat

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Great news for you! Mind if I ask what you were waitlisted for? I'm thinking of a last-minute visit at end of June.
> 
> HAVE FUN!!!!




A studio in the Hospitality House area.


----------



## dmoore22

kamikazecat said:


> A studio in the Hospitality House area.



Awesome!! We have one for the end of May, beginning of June!!!! Plus we got one for Christmas using the 11 month window!!!


----------



## pigletforever

I am changing our reservation for SSR to OKW tomorrow.  I will be booking a 2 room villa for end of Dec beginning of January.  How are the buses?  I like the fact that the rooms are bigger.  Plus the reviews for OKW are much more positive.  SSR has really mixed reviews.  What does HH mean?  We are doing cash vs points as we have not bought DVC....yet.  What else should I know?  Are there 2 room villas on the first floor?  My youngest son has high functioning autism and is not a fan of stairs. But I don't need a handicap accessible villa just one on first floor.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pickles

pigletforever said:


> I am changing our reservation for SSR to OKW tomorrow.  I will be booking a 2 room villa for end of Dec beginning of January.  How are the buses?  I like the fact that the rooms are bigger.  Plus the reviews for OKW are much more positive.  SSR has really mixed reviews.  What does HH mean?  We are doing cash vs points as we have not bought DVC....yet.  What else should I know?  Are there 2 room villas on the first floor?  My youngest son has high functioning autism and is not a fan of stairs. But I don't need a handicap accessible villa just one on first floor.  Any help would be appreciated.




I own at OKW  and certainly like it there. I had to use some developer points at SSR  back in Oct. I was NOT an SSR fan at the time and in fact really never wanted to stay there. It looks so blah from the river.
I want to let you know..dont believe everything you read.  I was very pleasantly surprised about SSR.
I really like the pool athmosphere. One of my best memories is laying on a chair there in the eve while the kids played in the pool and I watched tarzan on the blow up tv by the pool. It was just so peaveful and nice.
That trip i also stayed at my beloved OKW  and one thing I learned is while I like the decor of OKW. If i am not in bdg 63/64  or right around there I do not care for OKW. I like being able to walk to the main pool. I like being able to see the golf course and some water.
SSR I stayed at a couple spots and they were all equally fine for me. I HATE trying to find your building at SSR. They REALLY need to put the numbers big and on the building so a person can see them while walking. The way they have them set you need to practically walk up to each dorrway to see what building you are at, and SSR can be confusing for that very reason. Also, whoever made SSR map was either drunk  or had no clue  how to make it so people could understand it!!
OKW is a similar set up, but their building numbers are more easily seen from the road as you are walking..lot less frustration especially at night when you arrive and are tired.
I guess what i am saying is. OKW now rates below SSR  for us, so you may wish to keep your ressies..it isnt as bad a deal as you may think. Tho they both have great points. Oh, i do love OKW music better..in Margueritaville


----------



## dianeschlicht

pigletforever said:


> I am changing our reservation for SSR to OKW tomorrow.  I will be booking a 2 room villa for end of Dec beginning of January.  How are the buses?  I like the fact that the rooms are bigger.  Plus the reviews for OKW are much more positive.  SSR has really mixed reviews.  What does HH mean?  We are doing cash vs points as we have not bought DVC....yet.  What else should I know?  Are there 2 room villas on the first floor?  My youngest son has high functioning autism and is not a fan of stairs. But I don't need a handicap accessible villa just one on first floor.  Any help would be appreciated.



The buses are very good at OKW.

HH is Hospitality House area, but if you have anyone sleeping in the living room, you don't want that area, because there is no seperate door to the bathroom....you need to be in buildings 30 or higher to get the extra door to the bathroom, and HH buildings are 11-14 and 23-26.

There are 2 bedroom villas on all levels, and if you must have a first floor or elevator building, you'll need to request that at the time of booking.  Be sure to say if it is medically necessary.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

pickles said:


> OKW now rates below SSR  for us, so you may wish to keep your ressies..it isnt as bad a deal as you may think. Tho they both have great points. Oh, i do love OKW music better..in Margueritaville


I've never thought that SSR was a bad place to stay (stayed there twice) but I will say that if you're the unlucky traveller who gets stuck in the Carousel area facing the street and guard gate, it's very disapointing.  You're far from the bus stop, the pool, from the main pool, the restaurants etc. I didn't like the location at all, it's depressing quite frankly and there's no Disney/Saratoga feeling at all.  I don't personally have to be by the main pool, but I do enjoy great views and for me OKW and their balconies are all about that. Sometimes you have no choice about location and the Carousel area makes it a deal breaker for me, so I only would stay at SSR if no other resort was available. OKW istill remains my favorite.


----------



## loveswdw

BEASLYBOO said:


> I've never thought that SSR was a bad place to stay (stayed there twice) but I will say that if you're the unlucky traveller who gets stuck in the Carousel area facing the street and guard gate, it's very disapointing.  You're far from the bus stop, the pool, from the main pool, the restaurants etc. I didn't like the location at all, it's depressing quite frankly and there's no Disney/Saratoga feeling at all.  I don't personally have to be by the main pool, but I do enjoy great views and for me OKW and their balconies are all about that. Sometimes you have no choice about location and the Carousel area makes it a deal breaker for me, so I only would stay at SSR if no other resort was available. OKW is still reamins my favorite.



We got stuck in Carousel on our stay at SSR. The villa was nice but the location was awful. The only redeeming factor was how close we were to the entrance/exit to SSR (we had a car). No pool, far walk to the main building, no view. It might not be as bad once they get the new feature pool at the Paddocks completed. But as for us, we will totally choose OKW over SSR any day. In fact, we'd probably stay at SSR only if it was the only resort available and then we'd still WL for something else.


----------



## eeyoresmom

Our first contract was at SSR and we loved the resort until we booked a 2 night stay in a studio and got Carousel. It was horrible. We had stayed at every other section and enjoyed each location. At Carousel, we were even too far from a pool to get some laundry done. There was not one redeeming factor to our room location there. Hated the location so much that after that stay I was so afraid of getting stuck there again, I sold our contract there. I did email DVC first and explained why.  So glad they are adding the feature pool at the Paddocks. Hopefully that will add some "charm" to the Carousel section.


----------



## dmoore22

pickles said:


> That trip i also stayed at my beloved OKW  and one thing I learned is while I like the decor of OKW. If i am not in bdg 63/64  or right around there I do not care for OKW. I like being able to walk to the main pool. I like being able to see the golf course and some water.
> SSR I stayed at a couple spots and they were all equally fine for me.
> I guess what i am saying is. OKW now rates below SSR  for us, so you may wish to keep your ressies..it isnt as bad a deal as you may think. Tho they both have great points. Oh, i do love OKW music better..in Margueritaville



We have stayed at SSR and actually found the same issues as this poster stated about OKW. SSR is a very nice resort but, depending upon the location of your room, convenient access to the main pool, water views, and/or golf course is, for lack of a better word, fickle. I would expect these issues are common at each of the DVC properties -- its all relative. We have been fortunate in that we have never had a room and location at OKW that failed to please. We certainly enjoy all the DVC properties but we most enjoy coming home to OKW.


----------



## BelleChick

Made reservations yesterday for a 2 bedroom at OKW! I have never stayed here before, but have always wanted to. Even as a kid, I thought it looked so pretty on the vacation planning videos. I did have to request a building with an elevator for my mom's medical reasons. Has anyone stayed in those buildings? I hear that they are one of the last bus stops...will it be hard to get my mom's EVC on from there? Will the bus be too full by that point?


----------



## QTMichele

It's been many months since I've posted, but wanted to drop by and let you know that we're officially book at OKW! We have a 2 bedroom unit and have requested the HH area. I'm very excited to be so close to "everything" since we have 3 kids (10, will be 7 and turning 2 on our first day at Disney!).

In my excitement, I want to ask a ton of questions, but don't know where to begin (and don't want to overwhelm you! lol). So, would you mind sharing little tid-bits about OKW, the HH area, must dos, etc.?

TIA!


----------



## BelleChick

QTMichele said:


> In my excitement, I want to ask a ton of questions, but don't know where to begin (and don't want to overwhelm you! lol). So, would you mind sharing little tid-bits about OKW, the HH area, must dos, etc.?
> 
> TIA!



I second that! tid-bits would be great! Anyone?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

QTMichele said:


> In my excitement, I want to ask a ton of questions, but don't know where to begin (and don't want to overwhelm you! lol). So, would you mind sharing little tid-bits about OKW, the HH area, must dos, etc.?TIA!


Oh my, where do I begin?  OKW is my favorite resort, here are a few of my (our) favorite things to do:

Take the boat to DTD, I really love this at night because it's so pretty on the water with all of the lights.  We rent boats and go down the channel, you can see the Treehouses and SSR, the kids love this.  If you like to exercise and have fun, rent one of those surreys, 4 or 5 people can ride in them and this is a perfect way to visit the resort.  The main pool with it's castle slide is a must for your kids, they will love it, even our 2 1/2 year old nephew loved it (you can get vests for the little ones where you get towels). You will love the 1 and 2br's, the size and the layout is perfect.  I personally like bldgs. 15 (close enough to HH, great golf/fountain view), 45 & 46 (best water view of all) and 55 (near a quiet pool and the BBQ's).

I love the lush landscaping and the tropical feel of this resort, its a vacation within a Disney vacation!

Oops: Don't forget Olivia's Turkey Sandwich and breakfast potatoes! 

Make sure to report back and tell us how your stay was!


----------



## RLRDA

BEASLYBOO said:


> Oh my, where do I begin?  OKW is my favorite resort, here are a few of my (our) favorite things to do:
> 
> Take the boat to DTD, I really love this at night because it's so pretty on the water with all of the lights.  We rent boats and go down the channel, you can see the Treehouses and SSR, the kids love this.  If you like to exercise and have fun, rent one of those surreys, 4 or 5 people can ride in them and this is a perfect way to visit the resort.  The main pool with it's castle slide is a must for your kids, they will love it, even our 2 1/2 year old nephew loved it (you can get vests for the little ones where you get towels). You will love the 1 and 2br's, the size and the layout is perfect.  I personally like bldgs. 15 (close enough to HH, great golf/fountain view), 45 & 46 (best water view of all) and 55 (near a quiet pool and the BBQ's).
> 
> I love the lush landscaping and the tropical feel of this resort, its a vacation within a Disney vacation!
> 
> Oops: Don't forget Olivia's Turkey Sandwich and breakfast potatoes!
> 
> Make sure to report back and tell us how your stay was!



Thanks for asking the question, QTMichele...I like to hear tidbits from the OKW veterans, too. We are looking forward to our trip in August .

Is OKW mostly flat? I only ask because renting the surrey bike on the Boardwalk seemed like a good idea but ended up being a disaster going over the bridges. I don't think I could talk DH into renting another one unless I could convince him it would be a piece of cake. BEASLYBOO, do you know which group of buildings is classified as "near HH"? I was wondering if we should request a certain building(s) within that category.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

RLRDA said:


> Thanks for asking the question, QTMichele...I like to hear tidbits from the OKW veterans, too. We are looking forward to our trip in August .
> 
> Is OKW mostly flat? I only ask because renting the surrey bike on the Boardwalk seemed like a good idea but ended up being a disaster going over the bridges. I don't think I could talk DH into renting another one unless I could convince him it would be a piece of cake. BEASLYBOO, do you know which group of buildings is classified as "near HH"? I was wondering if we should request a certain building(s) within that category.


Yes, it's mostly flat and I too remember getting out and having to push to get over the bridge between BWV, Epcot etc. Thank goodness no one was video taping or we would have ended up on America's Funniest Video's .  There is a HH category (11 - 14 & 23-26, I think) all of it's own that you can request and then what I consider to be near (building 15) HH but not within the category.  Some of the smarter folks on this boards (ie: Diane or Chuck) can post a map for you of OKW, I have yet to figure out how to do it.


----------



## QTMichele

BEASLYBOO said:


> Oh my, where do I begin?  OKW is my favorite resort, here are a few of my (our) favorite things to do:
> 
> Take the boat to DTD, I really love this at night because it's so pretty on the water with all of the lights.  We rent boats and go down the channel, you can see the Treehouses and SSR, the kids love this.  If you like to exercise and have fun, rent one of those surreys, 4 or 5 people can ride in them and this is a perfect way to visit the resort.  The main pool with it's castle slide is a must for your kids, they will love it, even our 2 1/2 year old nephew loved it (you can get vests for the little ones where you get towels). You will love the 1 and 2br's, the size and the layout is perfect.  I personally like bldgs. 15 (close enough to HH, great golf/fountain view), 45 & 46 (best water view of all) and 55 (near a quiet pool and the BBQ's).
> 
> I love the lush landscaping and the tropical feel of this resort, its a vacation within a Disney vacation!
> 
> Oops: Don't forget Olivia's Turkey Sandwich and breakfast potatoes!
> 
> Make sure to report back and tell us how your stay was!



Thanks so much for this response!  We'll have to remember to take the boat to DTD. My DH hasn't ever been to DTD and the kids were much younger when they went on their first WDW trip (6 months and 4 years old). It sounds like this will be a great way to see a little bit of SSR.

My biggest concern is how to fit it all in! LOL I know, I know... just go with the flow - that's really what we always do. We find that keeping our expectations to a minimum allows for a more enjoyable experience and few disappointments. BUT... I still want to fit in as much as we are able to. 

Keep the tid bits coming!


----------



## dmoore22

BEASLYBOO said:


> Oh my, where do I begin?  OKW is my favorite resort, here are a few of my (our) favorite things to do:
> 
> Take the boat to DTD, I really love this at night because it's so pretty on the water with all of the lights.  We rent boats and go down the channel, you can see the Treehouses and SSR, the kids love this.  If you like to exercise and have fun, rent one of those surreys, 4 or 5 people can ride in them and this is a perfect way to visit the resort.  The main pool with it's castle slide is a must for your kids, they will love it, even our 2 1/2 year old nephew loved it (you can get vests for the little ones where you get towels). You will love the 1 and 2br's, the size and the layout is perfect.  I personally like bldgs. 15 (close enough to HH, great golf/fountain view), 45 & 46 (best water view of all) and 55 (near a quiet pool and the BBQ's).
> 
> I love the lush landscaping and the tropical feel of this resort, its a vacation within a Disney vacation!
> 
> Oops: Don't forget Olivia's Turkey Sandwich and breakfast potatoes!
> 
> Make sure to report back and tell us how your stay was!



Plus the generous size balconies at OKW.

And, most importantly,  don't forget the "Gurgling Suitcase."


----------



## chepic

The generous balconies, the gurgling suitcase, the tennis courts, sand volleyball, boat rentals, bike riding, morning walks before the golfers are out, the steam coming off the water as the sun rises, the giant rooms and 2 person jacuzzi tub all to myself!!!!

These are a few of my favorite things.....  

che


----------



## corinnak

We love the sauna in the lighthouse!  Does any other Disney resort even HAVE a sauna on the pool deck?


----------



## dmoore22

corinnak said:


> We love the sauna in the lighthouse!  Does any other Disney resort even HAVE a sauna on the pool deck?




Shhhh! Yes, we do want to brag about OKW but aren't there a few secrets we should keep to ourselves?


----------



## corinnak

Ooooh - sorry!  I didn't realize it was a secret!


----------



## joandegennaro

Just in the process of buying in at OKW.  Our first stay a few weeks ago did it for DH....been working on him for years and all it took was a 5 day stay in a studio

I have a quick question for all you vets of OKW.  I saw the Bbq's but there were no coals to use.  Would we be allowed to bring our small portable Bbq and use it?  It runs off a small propane tank and is about the same size as the ones by the pool.  Is this allowed? Or is it strickly forbidden...I don't want to break any rules for lack of knowledge.

TIA


----------



## dianeschlicht

joandegennaro said:


> Just in the process of buying in at OKW.  Our first stay a few weeks ago did it for DH....been working on him for years and all it took was a 5 day stay in a studio
> 
> I have a quick question for all you vets of OKW.  I saw the Bbq's but there were no coals to use.  Would we be allowed to bring our small portable Bbq and use it?  It runs off a small propane tank and is about the same size as the ones by the pool.  Is this allowed? Or is it strickly forbidden...I don't want to break any rules for lack of knowledge.
> 
> TIA



If he liked the studio, wait until he gets a load of the 1,2, and 3 bedrooms!

I'm not sure about bringing your own BBQ grill, but I can't believe it would be an issue as long as you used it down near where the other BBQ grills are.  Do NOT use it on a balcony or closer to the buildings though.  I would think as long as you used it in the provided place, that should be okay.


----------



## joandegennaro

dianeschlicht said:


> If he liked the studio, wait until he gets a load of the 1,2, and 3 bedrooms!
> 
> I'm not sure about bringing your own BBQ grill, but I can't believe it would be an issue as long as you used it down near where the other BBQ grills are.  Do NOT use it on a balcony or closer to the buildings though.  I would think as long as you used it in the provided place, that should be okay.



Thinking we won't use the bigger rooms as we find that the studio is just perfect and the points difference is just to much.  A studio has everything we need on vacation with the fridge, micro, coffee maker and toaster.  If we could use our own Bbq (yes I would only use it where the provided ones are located) then we would be all set.  Having to walk to the pool area to do our laundry is no big deal for us.  Staying in a Studio means staying longer


----------



## dmoore22

corinnak said:


> Ooooh - sorry!  I didn't realize it was a secret!



Unfortunately I'm not very good at practicing what I preach.  




			
				joandegennaro said:
			
		

> Thinking we won't use the bigger rooms as we find that the studio is just perfect and the points difference is just to much. A studio has everything we need on vacation with the fridge, micro, coffee maker and toaster. If we could use our own Bbq (yes I would only use it where the provided ones are located) then we would be all set. Having to walk to the pool area to do our laundry is no big deal for us. Staying in a Studio means staying longer



We can totally empathize. We use to use the 2 BR villas when all the kids were home. Now that they've left the nest we also get by with a studio and now do multiple trips each year. If any of the kids want to come along we still have the option of a 1 or 2 BR villa.


----------



## dianeschlicht

dmoore22 said:


> Unfortunately I'm not very good at practicing what I preach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can totally empathize. We use to use the 2 BR villas when all the kids were home. Now that they've left the nest we also get by with a studio and now do multiple trips each year. If any of the kids want to come along we still have the option of a 1 or 2 BR villa.



We find it to be mostly unnecessary to use studios much, since we have enough points for the two of us to use 1 bedroom accommodations.  Occationally we will stay in a studio at another resort on either end of our trip to extend.


----------



## zorro77

We also find the 1 bedroom so comfortable that i don't think we could do a studio anymore. We stayed one night last spring and with the small deck it was strange. We will be back for 2 weeks in Just 31 days.. Warm sun, nice morning and night walks can not wait.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Frankly, for the two of us, I find the studios at the other resorts to be a bit better than at OKW.  I like having a sofa to sit on, but if I wanted two beds, OKW would be better.  So far my favorite studio stay has been at AKV.  I like the bathroom arrangement at Kidani studios.


----------



## joandegennaro

It's because of the two beds available at OKW that we decided to buy there.  We still have the 2 adult sized kids with us for the next year or so and then we will still have the one DD with us for about the next 8 years.  She is just shy of my height and I consider her adult size even at 11 years old.  Once we are traveling as a couple only we will explore the different studios at other resorts but for now we need the 2 beds.  Love the relaxed feel of OKW...not really into condo style living, having to use the elevators ect.  Love the fact that we can walk out our door and have less than a 2 min walk to our car.


----------



## dianeschlicht

joandegennaro said:


> Love the relaxed feel of OKW...not really into condo style living, having to use the elevators ect.  Love the fact that we can walk out our door and have less than a 2 min walk to our car.



Exactly!  That's exactly why OKW is our favorite!


----------



## dmoore22

joandegennaro said:


> Love the fact that we can walk out our door and have less than a 2 min walk to our car.



Or a nice quiet walk to HH, a quiet pool, DTD, or just around the resort enjoying the mature palms and landscaping on our way to the Gurgling Suitcase.



			
				dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Exactly! That's exactly why OKW is our favorite!



It provides the perfect therapy after, what feels like, the never ending winter.


----------



## honeymo78

We fell in love with OKW on our Dec trip.  We had a 2 bedroom and it was so huge.  We had our doubts about the resort because we didn't particularly enjoy staying at SSR.  We didn't feel like it was spread out too much at all and we got this great relaxed vibe.  We're hoping to stay there again this Dec.  DH wants a studio to conserve points but I'll hoping I can convince him to go for a 1 bedroom since we really don't need to save that much.  Either way I'll be happy to stay here again and play some darts at the community center.


----------



## dvczerfs

honeymo78 said:


> We fell in love with OKW on our Dec trip.  We had a 2 bedroom and it was so huge.  We had our doubts about the resort because we didn't particularly enjoy staying at SSR.  We didn't feel like it was spread out too much at all and we got this great relaxed vibe.  We're hoping to stay there again this Dec.  DH wants a studio to conserve points but I'll hoping I can convince him to go for a 1 bedroom since we really don't need to save that much.  Either way I'll be happy to stay here again and play some darts at the community center.



 we will be down the first two weeks in december in a two bedroom. have a safe trip!!


----------



## etpinge

We just returned from our 5 night OKW stay.  We dont own at OKW, but found its point structure fit into our plans.

The resort was as lovely and peaceful as you all described.  We were in the hospitality area, and the short walk to the bus, front desk, and main pool were simple.

I am safely assuming our room had not been remodeled yet (building 23), it was still beautiful.

Only concern is a typical DVC concern, Goods to Go closing earlier than parks and those refillable mugs not getting their nighttime refill.

Thanks for sharing the okw love, your wisdom on the board was incredibly beneficial!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

etpinge said:


> We just returned from our 5 night OKW stay.  We dont own at OKW, but found its point structure fit into our plans.
> 
> The resort was as lovely and peaceful as you all described.  We were in the hospitality area, and the short walk to the bus, front desk, and main pool were simple.
> 
> I am safely assuming our room had not been remodeled yet (building 23), it was still beautiful.
> 
> Only concern is a typical DVC concern, Goods to Go closing earlier than parks and those refillable mugs not getting their nighttime refill.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the okw love, your wisdom on the board was incredibly beneficial!



I met and fell in love with OKW due to people on these boards as well.  OKW lovers are the BEST!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

etpinge said:


> I am safely assuming our room had not been remodeled yet (building 23), it was still beautiful.



The refurbs aren't likely to start until later this year.  When I was there in March, I was told by a manager that they still didn't have all the components decided on for design yet.  They were just finishing up the exterior rehabs when we were there mid March, so I suppose the first interior rehabs will be later this summer.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Hope they don't change too much inside...To me nothing is 'dated' since Key West colors are timeless (but I fee the same way about the Poly, too)!!


----------



## dmoore22

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Hope they don't change too much inside...To me nothing is 'dated' since Key West colors are timeless (but I fee the same way about the Poly, too)!!


----------



## cherjp

Hi just wondered if anyone will know the answer to this, if staying at OKW and having a character bfast at chef mickeys at 7.30 am will there be a bus available to go there for that time.

many thanks


----------



## joandegennaro

cherjp said:


> Hi just wondered if anyone will know the answer to this, if staying at OKW and having a character bfast at chef mickeys at 7.30 am will there be a bus available to go there for that time.
> 
> many thanks



Buses usually run about 1 hour before park opening.  Figure out what time MK opens the day of your ADR.  If it is much later then consider go to the park with EMH in the morning and then go from there to the CR.  If your lucky it will be Epcot.  You could also consider taking a taxi from HH at OKW to Epcot and then get on the monorail if the buses just don't co-ordinate.  Last year we took a cab from both the Poly and WL back to CBR and each trip was under $35 with tip.  Sometimes your time is worth more than the cost and convienience of a cab.


----------



## dmoore22

joandegennaro said:


> Buses usually run about 1 hour before park opening.  Figure out what time MK opens the day of your ADR.  If it is much later then consider go to the park with EMH in the morning and then go from there to the CR.  If your lucky it will be Epcot.  You could also consider taking a taxi from HH at OKW to Epcot and then get on the monorail if the buses just don't co-ordinate.  Last year we took a cab from both the Poly and WL back to CBR and each trip was under $35 with tip.  Sometimes your time is worth more than the cost and convienience of a cab.



Agreed. Epcot then the Monorail to the Contempoary may be your best option as OKW is closer to Epcot than MK. If you take a bus to MK you could walk from the bus stop to the Contemporary which is about a 10 to 15 minute walk.


----------



## cherjp

many thanks

We are staying at OKW beg Oct for 2 weeks and so excited, told our boys on sunday, so the planning has commenced.


----------



## honeymo78

DH just got approval from work for our Dec trip and I convinced him we should try for a 1 br.  Keep your fingers crossed that when we call on May 2 (our first day of vacation - I'll be on the phone with MS once the plane lands.


----------



## dmoore22

honeymo78 said:


> DH just got approval from work for our Dec trip and I convinced him we should try for a 1 br.  Keep your fingers crossed that when we call on May 2 (our first day of vacation - I'll be on the phone with MS once the plane lands.



   Did the same thing last year. We had to wait list. There was a lot of pixie dust so we didn't have to wait very long.


----------



## Polyluvr

New OKW owner here!!! We bought in 2 days ago!! We already had a vaca sched @ the end of May w rented DVC points, we added to our May vaca with a studio @ BCV then AKV SV- but anyway--- Just booked a 2 bdr for Oct 17-23 for my whole family to join us!! F&W and MNSSHP!!! We have always loved the architecture of Key West; so we couldn't be more excited to stay @ our new "home" with our whole fam for our 1st time there!! 

Look forward to reading thru this thread!! I wish there was a FAQ for Old Key West!?!


----------



## chepic

Polyluvr said:


> New OKW owner here!!! We bought in 2 days ago!! We already had a vaca sched @ the end of May w rented DVC points, we added to our May vaca with a studio @ BCV then AKV SV- but anyway--- Just booked a 2 bdr for Oct 17-23 for my whole family to join us!! F&W and MNSSHP!!! We have always loved the architecture of Key West; so we couldn't be more excited to stay @ our new "home" with our whole fam for our 1st time there!!
> 
> Look forward to reading thru this thread!! I wish there was a FAQ for Old Key West!?!



just ask and I am certain one of the many that frequent the thread and really love OKW will be able to tell you anything you need to know....

Congrats on buying into the best place on earth...

Che


----------



## dmoore22

chepic said:


> just ask and I am certain one of the many that frequent the thread and really love OKW will be able to tell you anything you need to know....
> 
> Congrats on buying into the best place on earth...
> 
> Che


----------



## jacesmommy

4 weeks from tomorrow will be my FIRST stay at OKW!!!  I can't wait!     Do they rent those little "speed boats" there??  DS would LOVE that!


----------



## dvczerfs

Polyluvr said:


> New OKW owner here!!! We bought in 2 days ago!! We already had a vaca sched @ the end of May w rented DVC points, we added to our May vaca with a studio @ BCV then AKV SV- but anyway--- Just booked a 2 bdr for Oct 17-23 for my whole family to join us!! F&W and MNSSHP!!! We have always loved the architecture of Key West; so we couldn't be more excited to stay @ our new "home" with our whole fam for our 1st time there!!
> 
> Look forward to reading thru this thread!! I wish there was a FAQ for Old Key West!?!


----------



## chepic

jacesmommy said:


> 4 weeks from tomorrow will be my FIRST stay at OKW!!!  I can't wait!     Do they rent those little "speed boats" there??  DS would LOVE that!



Yes, last time we were there they had them....we used them with our son and had a blast.

1 week until we leave!!!  

cheryl


----------



## Polyluvr

Thanks for all the welcomes!


----------



## dmoore22

Polyluvr said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes!




And, of course, the  HOMES! that are to come now and in the future!!!


----------



## Wenny

Hi!

It took me three days to read this entire thread, but I am so glad I did!

We're Brand New to OKW.  Our first trip Home will be in October.  We'll have a 2BR, and we're bringing my mother for her first WDW trip.  We are so excited!

We just gave up a 2BR at BCV, too.  During F&W.  No matter what I read, BC just doesn't compare to what OKW offers overall.  

So happy to be here!  


(And I'm really looking forward to checking out this 'Gurgling Suitcase' I keep hearing about.  ;D )


----------



## dvczerfs

Wenny said:


> Hi!
> 
> It took me three days to read this entire thread, but I am so glad I did!
> 
> We're Brand New to OKW.  Our first trip Home will be in October.  We'll have a 2BR, and we're bringing my mother for her first WDW trip.  We are so excited!
> 
> We just gave up a 2BR at BCV, too.  During F&W.  No matter what I read, BC just doesn't compare to what OKW offers overall.
> 
> So happy to be here!
> 
> 
> (And I'm really looking forward to checking out this 'Gurgling Suitcase' I keep hearing about.  ;D )



 welcome


----------



## bookwormde

We do both BCV and OKW (and AKL) we do BCV for the pool and slide and proximity to EPCOT and DHS but OKW is where we like to stay for the overall "feel". We always do splits so we get the best of both.

bookwormde


----------



## SusieBea




----------



## dvc at last !

Love, love and love OKW for all the above reasons !
We have stayed at some of the other resorts and they all have great
reasons to be loved.   Still love OKW the most !


----------



## DISaholic's

Another OKW lover here!  We rented pts in OKW back in 2006 (a two bedroom)and are renting again in June of this year  Someday, after kids are out of college, hopefully we'll buy in, just can't do it yet. 

So here's my questions, we're renting 3 studios this time as there were just too many of us for a 2 bedroom.  Do most of studios's have balconies/patios?  One of our most favorite things is to sit on the balcony in the early morning and have our coffee.  I'm hoping we can still do that with the studios.  

Thanks!

Jeanne


----------



## Summer-Caitlin

Hi all

I am booked to go to OKW for 16 nights with deluxe dining in September. The only request I have made so far is to have a high floor (we have booked a studio). We will not have a car so probably being closer to the hospitality house area would be best. I have looked at the resort map and thought buildings 12 and 13 looked alright. Are these considered to be good buildings? Would love a water view and don't really want to be on a main road. 

It has been suggested I request Turtle Pond area but I wondered how long a walk this would be to the hospitality house? Neither of us mind walking and I realise there are bus stops in all areas, I just thought we might want to pop to the shop or Olivias for that Key Lime Pie now and again so would prefer to be reasonably close.


----------



## SusieBea

DISaholic's said:


> Another OKW lover here!  We rented pts in OKW back in 2006 (a two bedroom)and are renting again in June of this year  Someday, after kids are out of college, hopefully we'll buy in, just can't do it yet.
> 
> So here's my questions, we're renting 3 studios this time as there were just too many of us for a 2 bedroom.  Do most of studios's have balconies/patios?  One of our most favorite things is to sit on the balcony in the early morning and have our coffee.  I'm hoping we can still do that with the studios.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jeanne



All of the studios have a small balcony with 2 chairs and a side table. Enjoy!


----------



## SusieBea

Summer-Caitlin said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am booked to go to OKW for 16 nights with deluxe dining in September. The only request I have made so far is to have a high floor (we have booked a studio). We will not have a car so probably being closer to the hospitality house area would be best. I have looked at the resort map and thought buildings 12 and 13 looked alright. Are these considered to be good buildings? Would love a water view and don't really want to be on a main road.
> 
> It has been suggested I request Turtle Pond area but I wondered how long a walk this would be to the hospitality house? Neither of us mind walking and I realise there are bus stops in all areas, I just thought we might want to pop to the shop or Olivias for that Key Lime Pie now and again so would prefer to be reasonably close.



Walking from the Turtle Pond area to the HH area takes about 10 minutes. Turtle Pond is our favorite area.


----------



## dvczerfs

Summer-Caitlin said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am booked to go to OKW for 16 nights with deluxe dining in September. The only request I have made so far is to have a high floor (we have booked a studio). We will not have a car so probably being closer to the hospitality house area would be best. I have looked at the resort map and thought buildings 12 and 13 looked alright. Are these considered to be good buildings? Would love a water view and don't really want to be on a main road.
> 
> It has been suggested I request Turtle Pond area but I wondered how long a walk this would be to the hospitality house? Neither of us mind walking and I realise there are bus stops in all areas, I just thought we might want to pop to the shop or Olivias for that Key Lime Pie now and again so would prefer to be reasonably close.



we stayed in bldg 11 last oct and got a view of the "disney weeds". turtle pond is a great area and we also stayed in bldg 23. the bldg 23 circle is a nice area also. bus stop #1 and close to hh.


----------



## Cinders Mum

cherjp said:


> many thanks
> 
> We are staying at OKW beg Oct for 2 weeks and so excited, told our boys on sunday, so the planning has commenced.



Hey Cheryl

Guess what?  Us too... 3 weeks starting 09/30..... hope to see you there... cannot believe we will be travelling thousands of miles, and might just finally get a chance to meet after all these years.


----------



## cherjp

Cinders Mum said:


> Hey Cheryl
> 
> Guess what?  Us too... 3 weeks starting 09/30..... hope to see you there... cannot believe we will be travelling thousands of miles, and might just finally get a chance to meet after all these years.



Val that would be fantastic, will defo do that. we are looking forward so much to going this year, after our heartache last year it will do us the world of good .


----------



## Cinders Mum

yep 2009 was a stinking year for both our families... Disney always helps though.


----------



## dmoore22

Cinders Mum said:


> yep 2009 was a stinking year for both our families... Disney always helps though.


----------



## heathers4um

I am about to put down my deposit for OKW and I am loving this thread...what I like about OKW (and mind you, I have done extensive research but have never visited, although I have visited several of the other properties) is it seems like the best of both worlds to own there. For us, when DBF and I go alone, we will enjoy the laid back lush and relaxing feel of OKW.  I can even see us going there and not visiting the parks for a short trip.  DTD is right there for nighttime options and to get that Disney feel. We can always go to the other more 'exciting' resorts such as AKV, BCV or BWV when the kids come with. I was hesitating to lock in OKW for SSR due to the THV's, but we are such a small family with unlikely potential of bringing a lot of people with us that it didnt make sense for us to go that route.  Plus that saves the ownership for those of you who really could use that. 

So PLEASE keep adding to this thread!! I cant wait until I have something useful to add myself!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

heathers4um said:


> I am about to put down my deposit for OKW and I am loving this thread...what I like about OKW


 I wanted into OKW since I stayed there in 1997, I was finally able to buy in 2000 and I've never regretted my decision.  All of the other resorts are great and we enjoy them all but OKW is still my personal favorite.  Good Luck!


----------



## heathers4um

hey thanks so much!  I cant wait to experience it!  BTW, one of my very best friends live in Wellington! It's beautiful there! 



BEASLYBOO said:


> I wanted into OKW since I stayed there in 1997, I was finally able to buy in 2000 and I've never regretted my decision.  All of the other resorts are great and we enjoy them all but OKW is still my personal favorite.  Good Luck!


----------



## dmoore22

BEASLYBOO said:


> I wanted into OKW since I stayed there in 1997, I was finally able to buy in 2000 and I've never regretted my decision.  All of the other resorts are great and we enjoy them all but OKW is still my personal favorite.  Good Luck!



OKW was not our first choice when we first began investigating DVC. We found an OKW resale deal, plus an add-on, that was too good to refuse. We are solid converts and thankful we didn't get our first choice.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

*dmoore22* looks like you'll be at Disney a week ahead of us!  We've done Star Wars week-end the last 3 years, thankfully DS(13) said he wanted to skip it this year so I booked OKW (yeah!) instead of BWV.

*heathers4um* Love Wellington, so have you taken the plunge or are you still teetering?


----------



## heathers4um

Mentally I have taken the plunge...but I am waiting for my taxes to come back before I take the financial plunge and they are being delayed due to the Schedule M debacle.  I just dont want to put the deposit on a cc although I could.  And DVC guy is on vacation until next week so I hope to be able to do it when he returns.  He's in the World right now! 



BEASLYBOO said:


> *dmoore22* looks like you'll be at Disney a week ahead of us!  We've done Star Wars week-end the last 3 years, thankfully DS(13) said he wanted to skip it this year so I booked OKW (yeah!) instead of BWV.
> 
> *heathers4um* Love Wellington, so have you taken the plunge or are you still teetering?


----------



## Polyluvr

What a great thread!! We'll also be at Disney for starwars weekends in 6 weeks; although not at OKW this time. Split stay BCV/AKV. 

Can't wait for our 2 bdr in Oct!! F&W!!


----------



## saintstickets

We'll be "going home" May 25 - 30 for the first time since joining DVC with a 2BR at OKW.  We stayed there at Thanksgiving in 2007 and loved it.  We have requested bldg 62 as our 1st choice and 25 as our backup.  ADR's are all set with Mama Melrose/Fantasmic dinner package, Le Cellier, Biergarten & Grand Floridian Cafe.  Also have reservations for the Wishes Dessert Party for the fireworks display at MK.  Taking DS-25, DD-22 & DDbf-22.  We should have a blast!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

We are *considering* buying a DVC resale. OKW looks so great on paper & in pictures, but we've never visited. I haven't had a chance to read through this thread, but I will make a point of it. I really love what I see so far.

I think I saw that the studios come with 2 queen-sized beds? Is that true? If so, we could sure stretch our points much further! What about the next step up--1 bedroom. Does it have 2 queens?


----------



## dmoore22

weHEARTmickey said:


> We are *considering* buying a DVC resale. OKW looks so great on paper & in pictures, but we've never visited. I haven't had a chance to read through this thread, but I will make a point of it. I really love what I see so far.
> 
> I think I saw that the studios come with 2 queen-sized beds? Is that true? If so, we could sure stretch our points much further! What about the next step up--1 bedroom. Does it have 2 queens?



Alas, an oxymoron. The 1 bedroom has the queen in the master suite and a sofa sleeper in the living/great room.


----------



## bunkkinsmom

saintstickets said:


> We'll be "going home" May 25 - 30 for the first time since joining DVC with a 2BR at OKW.  We stayed there at Thanksgiving in 2007 and loved it.  We have requested bldg 62 as our 1st choice and 25 as our backup.  ADR's are all set with Mama Melrose/Fantasmic dinner package, Le Cellier, Biergarten & Grand Floridian Cafe.  Also have reservations for the Wishes Dessert Party for the fireworks display at MK.  Taking DS-25, DD-22 & DDbf-22.  We should have a blast!



We stayed in a 2 bedroom in building 62 last January.  The view is breathtaking!!!  Enjoy.



dmoore22 said:


> Alas, an oxymoron. The 1 bedroom has the queen in the master suite and a sofa sleeper in the living/great room.



King in the master suite, sofa sleeper in the living room, and very very soon a twin sleeper chair as well.  At least that was my experience.


----------



## dianeschlicht

saintstickets said:


> We'll be "going home" May 25 - 30 for the first time since joining DVC with a 2BR at OKW.  We stayed there at Thanksgiving in 2007 and loved it.  We have requested bldg 62 as our 1st choice and 25 as our backup.  ADR's are all set with Mama Melrose/Fantasmic dinner package, Le Cellier, Biergarten & Grand Floridian Cafe.  Also have reservations for the Wishes Dessert Party for the fireworks display at MK.  Taking DS-25, DD-22 & DDbf-22.  We should have a blast!



You can't "request" building 25 unless you are booked in the HH booking catagory.  Building 62 is an elevator building and not in the HH booking catagory.


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

We just booked a 4 night at OKW for early summer this week and I have to say we're pretty geeked up to be staying there for the first time!!! We can't wait!

I have actually only visited the Hospitality House once looking for mechandise, so the entire area is new territory for us!!

Wanted to share with you OKW lovers, a new one may be waiting in the wings!


----------



## saintstickets

dianeschlicht said:


> You can't "request" building 25 unless you are booked in the HH booking catagory.  Building 62 is an elevator building and not in the HH booking catagory.



Thanks for the info.  I called MS after receiving our written reservation confirmation asking why our building requests were not listed.  They told me they do not list those on the reservation but have it noted in their computer and it will be listed when we arrive to check in.  I asked her to read me what they had listed and she told me the same thing I said in my previous post.  Guess I'll call back and see what is going on.


----------



## dmoore22

bunkkinsmom said:


> We stayed in a 2 bedroom in building 62 last January.  The view is breathtaking!!!  Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> King in the master suite, sofa sleeper in the living room, and very very soon a twin sleeper chair as well.  At least that was my experience.



Thanks for the correction! Those senior moments are coming fast and more often!


----------



## KathyRN137

With the addition of the twin sleeper chair, the OKW one bedroom will be perfect for my family of four!! 

Can't wait to see what the refurb will look like!


*Kathy*


----------



## cherjp

hi do you know when this refurb will be, as that would be perfect for our holiday in oct?


----------



## dianeschlicht

cherjp said:


> hi do you know when this refurb will be, as that would be perfect for our holiday in oct?



I was told by a manager in March that they aren't even starting until later in the year.  I haven't heard any updates since then, so maybe someone who is going soon can ask again.


----------



## cherjp

many thanks


----------



## edk35

KathyRN137 said:


> With the addition of the twin sleeper chair, the OKW one bedroom will be perfect for my family of four!!
> 
> Can't wait to see what the refurb will look like!
> 
> 
> *Kathy*




They are putting the sleeper chair in the OKW 1 and 2br's????    I always wondered why they didn't do that before now. Have any of them been refurbed yet??? Thanks


----------



## bunkkinsmom

KathyRN137 said:


> With the addition of the twin sleeper chair, the OKW one bedroom will be perfect for my family of four!!
> 
> Can't wait to see what the refurb will look like!
> 
> 
> *Kathy*



Yep, I have 3 little ones, so we will be able to get away with the 1 bedroom for a couple of extra years with the sleeper chair!


----------



## dianeschlicht

edk35 said:


> They are putting the sleeper chair in the OKW 1 and 2br's????    I always wondered why they didn't do that before now. Have any of them been refurbed yet??? Thanks



Yes, they are getting the sleeper chairs.  No, nothing has been refurbed yet (see my above explanation.)


----------



## edk35

dianeschlicht said:


> Yes, they are getting the sleeper chairs.  No, nothing has been refurbed yet (see my above explanation.)



Okay thanks. I am really glad they are doing that.


----------



## dmoore22

dianeschlicht said:


> Yes, they are getting the sleeper chairs.  No, nothing has been refurbed yet (see my above explanation.)



I'm already cutting Zzzzzz's. I could really go for a hammock on the balcony with a margarita from the Gurgling Suitcase.


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> I'm already cutting Zzzzzz's. I could really go for a hammock on the balcony with a margarita from the Gurgling Suitcase.



ahhh good idea dmoore, push that sleeper chair out on the balcony for an afternoon nap!! i wouldnt do that at night. between the bugs and the frog??? but a good nap idea!!! thanks!!


----------



## dmoore22

dvczerfs said:


> ahhh good idea dmoore, push that sleeper chair out on the balcony for an afternoon nap!! i wouldnt do that at night. *between the bugs and the frog*??? but a good nap idea!!! thanks!!



You mean their real!?! I though they were audio animatronic. Those Imagineers can do magical things.


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> You mean their real!?! I though they were audio animatronic. Those Imagineers can do magical things.



 my dd17 loves the frogs. dw on the other hand. we were sitting out one evening and a frog jump up on the back of the chair next to dw, if i only had the camera!!


----------



## margitmouse

subscribing


----------



## BEASLYBOO

dvczerfs said:


> my dd17 loves the frogs. dw on the other hand. we were sitting out one evening and a frog jump up on the back of the chair next to dw, if i only had the camera!!


 Try sitting, relaxing on the last boat heading back to OKW f/ DD, enjoying the night air, the lights and all of a sudden I feel something wet hit my ankle and foot!  Yup, my screams could be heard at MK and I probably woke up some of the animals at AK.  Of course my son says, Mom it's just a little frog!


----------



## dmoore22

BEASLYBOO said:


> Try sitting, relaxing on the last boat heading back to OKW f/ DD, enjoying the night air, the lights and all of a sudden I feel something wet hit my ankle and foot!  Yup, my screams could be heard at MK and I probably woke up some of the animals at AK.  Of course my son says, Mom it's just a little frog!



You just reminded me of one of our vacation videos which we called "A Visit from Kermit."  There was a wayward frog that made its way into our 2 BR Villa at OKW. Our kids were much younger and loved it. It became the mascot for our trip. We did eventually catch and release "Kermit" to the Great OKW Outdoors when we left.


----------



## saintstickets

margitmouse said:


> subscribing



Welcome Home margitmouse!!


----------



## heathers4um

I am SO excited to see OKW for myself...I have become a new DVC member and it is my home resort!  We chose it since the atmosphere is exactly what we are looking for although it is the one resort out of just a few I have never visited!

So...where can I get one of those OKW siggy's??


----------



## BEASLYBOO

heathers4um said:


> So...where can I get one of those OKW siggy's??



I got mine form thesmartguy on this site.


----------



## dmoore22

heathers4um said:


> So...where can I get one of those OKW siggy's??



I've been an OKW owner for nearly 10 years. Pray tell, what is an "OKW siggy?"


----------



## heathers4um

Hiya fellow OKW'ener...its one of those cool looking things up there *points up to another person* that shows where your home is! 




dmoore22 said:


> I've been an OKW owner for nearly 10 years. Pray tell, what is an "OKW siggy?"


----------



## BEASLYBOO

heathers4um said:


> Hiya fellow OKW'ener...its one of those cool looking things up there *points up to another person* that shows where your home is!



Here we go, 3rd times the charm! Click on the link.

http://members.cox.net/disneyvacationclub/pages/Resorts/dvcresorts.htm


----------



## dmoore22

Thanks!!! A little slow on this end.


----------



## heathers4um

My pleasure! 

can anyone tell if this is OKW *points below to my ticker*  It kinda doesnt look like it but I cant find another one.



dmoore22 said:


> Thanks!!! A little slow on this end.


----------



## dvczerfs

BEASLYBOO said:


> Try sitting, relaxing on the last boat heading back to OKW f/ DD, enjoying the night air, the lights and all of a sudden I feel something wet hit my ankle and foot!  Yup, my screams could be heard at MK and I probably woke up some of the animals at AK.  Of course my son says, Mom it's just a little frog!



 what did the boat driver do?  i probley would have jumped over board thinking, gator!!!


----------



## DizGirl20

Hi Everyone,

We bought into DVC last year at AKV and have been wanting to add-on (of course!).  Well, we just decided this past weekend to add on at OKW.  I am so excited because we stayed at OKW last January and it was because of our wonderful stay that we seriously became interested in DVC.

So now the big question is: resale or direct?  I very much like the idea of direct b/c I can get it now for $90/pp, the 2057 contract date and I can pick my use year.  I think that is a pretty good deal, do you?  I know I could save money resale but it is seems difficult to get the points/use year/2057 contract we are looking for.

Looking forward to joining you here on the boards!
Robyn


----------



## BEASLYBOO

dvczerfs said:


> what did the boat driver do?  i probley would have jumped over board thinking, gator!!!


Unfortunately hysteria breeds histeria, so the lady behind screamed for no other reason but that I was screaming!   Everybody's saying what is it, what is it? Thankfully, they aren't little boats which can easily capsize, I did jump up on the seat. See, it was dark and up to the point that my then 11 year son, identified the culprit, I had no idea what it was!   In the end we all had a good laugh about it!


----------



## margitmouse

saintstickets said:


> Welcome Home margitmouse!!



Thanks , *sniff* my first welcome home...and crazy at it seems, I'm really moved!

I've been wanting this for sometime, and finally said to DH " I know you're not interested in this, but this is what I want, so  I'm going to do it!
( i know this sounds bad but it's abit out of context)


.....and Guess who's name came through FIRST on the contract as the Primary purchaser?!!! hint....not mine

Got that straightened out PDQ! ha ha ha!

Thanks for the welcome and ALL the help from DIS!!


----------



## dmoore22

margitmouse said:


> Thanks , *sniff* my first welcome home...and crazy at it seems, I'm really moved!
> 
> I've been wanting this for sometime, and finally said to DH " I know you're not interested in this, but this is what I want, so  I'm going to do it!
> ( i know this sounds bad but it's abit out of context)
> 
> 
> .....and Guess who's name came through FIRST on the contract as the Primary purchaser?!!! hint....not mine
> 
> Got that straightened out PDQ! ha ha ha!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome and ALL the help from DIS!!





This is something you'll never tire of hearing.  HOME to OKW!!!


----------



## margitmouse

dmoore22 said:


> This is something you'll never tire of hearing.  HOME to OKW!!!



thanks!



CALLING FOR AN INTERVENTION! 

EXPERIENCING SERIOUS SYMPTOMS OF ADDONITIS

ha ha ha! I KNOW I'm in the right place


(what would I do without my exclamation point??)


----------



## heathers4um

Thank so much!! 



BEASLYBOO said:


> Here we go, 3rd times the charm! Click on the link.
> 
> http://members.cox.net/disneyvacationclub/pages/Resorts/dvcresorts.htm


----------



## dmoore22

heathers4um said:


> Thank so much!!



Ditto!!


----------



## Pattiwig

Hi everyone.  Just found this thread, we have been OKW members since 1996. Absolutely love it, and love to hear "Welcome Home" each time we are there.  We have since added points at BWV, and SSR, but OKW will always be home.  Will be there a week from today for the weekend whoo hoo!


----------



## dvczerfs

BEASLYBOO said:


> Unfortunately hysteria breeds histeria, so the lady behind screamed for no other reason but that I was screaming!   Everybody's saying what is it, what is it? Thankfully, they aren't little boats which can easily capsize, I did jump up on the seat. See, it was dark and up to the point that my then 11 year son, identified the culprit, I had no idea what it was!   In the end we all had a good laugh about it!


----------



## kid-at-heart

margitmouse said:


> .....and Guess who's name came through FIRST on the contract as the Primary purchaser?!!! hint....not mine
> 
> Got that straightened out PDQ! ha ha ha!QUOTE]
> 
> Hmmm, the same thing happened with us regarding "his" name as the primary purchaser.  I gave a call and explained that since I was the one in charge of paying for the contract they might want to list me as primary purchaser to insure they received payment.     Worked like a charm.  We received new papers within days with the "correct" listing of purchasers.  You would think in this day and time....
> 
> Welcome home.  We love having DVC.


----------



## dmoore22

kid-at-heart said:


> I use to be a hippie, now I am a middle-aged professor - oh my!



I spent years trying to shed the perceived "hippie" image. Now I gladly embrace it. Perhaps that is why I feel most at home at OKW.  I'm also on the faculty of an unnamed Midwestern university. You are not alone!


----------



## heathers4um

I was wondering if anyone has ever seen the fireworks from DTD while in OKW?  And are there any nighttime activities in OKW?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## kid-at-heart

dmoore22 said:


> I spent years trying to shed the perceived "hippie" image. Now I gladly embrace it. Perhaps that is why I feel most at home at OKW.  I'm also on the faculty of an unnamed Midwestern university. You are not alone!



Yes, there are many of us out here and OKW fits our "laid-back" style very well.  What is your subject area?


----------



## dmoore22

kid-at-heart said:


> Yes, there are many of us out here and OKW fits our "laid-back" style very well.  What is you subject area?



Education . . . Special Education.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

And also an proud educator (Special Ed & History) albeit at the lowly high school level 

And a PROUD OKW lover ......shhhh.....don't tell my BCV neighbors  

HAPPY EARTH DAY!


----------



## dmoore22

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> And also an proud educator (Special Ed & History) albeit at the lowly high school level
> 
> And a PROUD OKW lover ......shhhh.....don't tell my BCV neighbors
> 
> HAPPY EARTH DAY!



I began at the "lowly" high school level (SpEd and Economics). Worked my way up to a higher level of incompetance (SpEd Director), retired, then was recruited by the university since the shortage SpEd even extends to higher ed. Now if I could just segue into the Disney Institute as a facilitator or, perhaps the Disney University. But then again its nice to just sit in the Gurgling Suitcase for well-earned, and deserved mental hygiene.


----------



## bookwormde

OKW, laid back place, not a wonder it attracts families with speical needs kids and educators who get our kids, we have a little differnet perspective on the world.

bookwormde


----------



## dmoore22

bookwormde said:


> OKW, laid back place, not a wonder it attracts families with speical needs kids and educators who get our kids, we have a little differnet perspective on the world.
> 
> bookwormde



  Not unlike Walt Disney and His Imagineers!!!! OKW helps us cultivate and appreciate that "different perspective".


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

dmoore22 said:


> OKW helps us cultivate and appreciate that "different perspective".



Well said... & the Gurgling Suitcase helps that perspective as well!


----------



## kid-at-heart

dmoore22 said:


> I began at the "lowly" high school level (SpEd and Economics). Worked my way up to a higher level of incompetance (SpEd Director), retired, then was recruited by the university since the shortage SpEd even extends to higher ed. Now if I could just segue into the Disney Institute as a facilitator or, perhaps the Disney University. But then again its nice to just sit in the Gurgling Suitcase for well-earned, and deserved mental hygiene.



I wonder where Disney advertises for their educators.  Surely not the Chronicle of Higher Ed.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Well said... & the Gurgling Suitcase helps that perspective as well!



I LOVE the Gurgling Suitcase.  Maybe it's because it's such a small place, but people there become instant friends.  And they make an excellent mudslide.  Hope to be enjoying one tomorrow!


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Sounds heavenly!

Have one for me!


----------



## dmoore22

kid-at-heart said:


> My area is psych, do think there is any chance Disney's Institute/University needs a psych prof?  I wonder where Disney advertises for their educators.  Surely not the Chronicle of Higher Ed.      Would not that be an awesome job, teaching at Disney.  Then I could move even closer to OKW and the magical Suitcase.



You should visit disneycareers.com.  It allows you to search for various openings throughout the company worldwide. Individuals that I've met that work at the Disney Institute started working in the park, eg. drove the Safari vehicle at AK before being tagged for the Institute. Fellow also had a degree in psych.


----------



## chepic

heathers4um said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever seen the fireworks from DTD while in OKW?  And are there any nighttime activities in OKW?  Thanks in advance!



You really can't get a great view, although you can see the one's from Epcot from over some of the tree tops from the pool.

Nighttime activities.....they have a campfire, they have movies by the pool 3 x per week, and they have the pool.

Just got back today and already miss it....

cheryl


----------



## chepic

Simba's Mom said:


> I LOVE the Gurgling Suitcase.  Maybe it's because it's such a small place, but people there become instant friends.  And they make an excellent mudslide.  Hope to be enjoying one tomorrow!



Just back and had a few Pina Coladas...very good


----------



## nappingbeauty

Cheryl... Arlene makes a wonderful pina colada... and she puts cherries in mine just how I like it.... Had a wonderful trip.... david had a 24 hour bug.... Arlene said it was making its rounds.... but other than that we had a perfect trip.... we were originally put in bldg 13.... had issues with the room... so they put us in bldg 26 which was wonderful!!!!  Cant say enough how great our trip was!!!  I meant to leave you a prepaid drink as a surprise.... but time got away from us.... imagine that 

Laura


----------



## dmoore22

nappingbeauty said:


> Cheryl... Arlene makes a wonderful pina colada... and she puts cherries in mine just how I like it.... Had a wonderful trip.... david had a 24 hour bug.... Arlene said it was making its rounds.... but other than that we had a perfect trip.... we were originally put in bldg 13.... had issues with the room... so they put us in bldg 26 which was wonderful!!!!  Cant say enough how great our trip was!!!  I meant to leave you a prepaid drink as a surprise.... but time got away from us.... imagine that
> 
> Laura


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> Cheryl... Arlene makes a wonderful pina colada... and she puts cherries in mine just how I like it.... Had a wonderful trip.... david had a 24 hour bug.... Arlene said it was making its rounds.... but other than that we had a perfect trip.... we were originally put in bldg 13.... had issues with the room... so they put us in bldg 26 which was wonderful!!!!  Cant say enough how great our trip was!!!  I meant to leave you a prepaid drink as a surprise.... but time got away from us.... imagine that
> 
> Laura



Laura....my Dave has a "bond" with Kevin on Tues and Wed nights....so we always do quite well.

We were in 3632...top floor....very nice.

I can't imagine why time got away from you.  On the Friday, my 5 y.o. was whining...."why can't this be our everyday home".....  I wish it could be.

che


----------



## DizGirl20

Hi Everyone,

I posed this question a few posts back... would you spend $90/point to purchase OKW direct from Disney?  We really want the 2057 expiration date and the same use year as what we already have for our 1st contract.  It seems so hard to find a 2057 contract re-sale that only has 160 points with a Feb use year!  Am I crazy to spend this much money when re-sale is so much less?

Thanks so much for your thoughts


----------



## heathers4um

I actually just did this...as an incentive, I got 09 points as well as the extended contract. I know going through Disney is more expensive but they do things much quicker, and their finance system is a bit friendlier for those who dont have perfect credit. It was my first time though and I just felt better going through them.  



DizGirl20 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I posed this question a few posts back... would you spend $90/point to purchase OKW direct from Disney?  We really want the 2057 expiration date and the same use year as what we already have for our 1st contract.  It seems so hard to find a 2057 contract re-sale that only has 160 points with a Feb use year!  Am I crazy to spend this much money when re-sale is so much less?
> 
> Thanks so much for your thoughts


----------



## chepic

DizGirl20 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I posed this question a few posts back... would you spend $90/point to purchase OKW direct from Disney?  We really want the 2057 expiration date and the same use year as what we already have for our 1st contract.  It seems so hard to find a 2057 contract re-sale that only has 160 points with a Feb use year!  Am I crazy to spend this much money when re-sale is so much less?
> 
> Thanks so much for your thoughts



If you want the extended contract, and that is the best you can do, I say go for it....as long as you can afford it>  One of the best things we ever did.

che


----------



## saintstickets

DizGirl20 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I posed this question a few posts back... would you spend $90/point to purchase OKW direct from Disney?  We really want the 2057 expiration date and the same use year as what we already have for our 1st contract.  It seems so hard to find a 2057 contract re-sale that only has 160 points with a Feb use year!  Am I crazy to spend this much money when re-sale is so much less?
> 
> Thanks so much for your thoughts



Look at it this way...2057 OKW contracts are going for around $73/pt...that is a $17/pt difference vs the $90/pt direct from Disney or $2,720 on a 160 pt contract.  After you subtract for closing costs (Disney does not charge closing costs) it will be somewhere around a $2,200 - 2,300 difference.  If all things are equal and IF you can find a contract with your points desired and IF it has your use year and IF it passes ROFR, then you save about $2,250 for waiting.  That also assumes it does not have any banked points.  If it did, that would be a benefit in favor of buying through resale.  However, you can probably get a full allotment of 2009 points by purchasing direct from Disney which is worth about $1,600 ($10/pt).  With these assumptions, then you are saving only about $650 by buying through resale ($2,250 - $1,600 = $650).  But, if the resale contract is less than $73/pt, has banked points, the seller is willing to pay all or part of the closing costs and/or maintenance fees, then resale would be the way to go.  It all depends on the contract that is available at the time you decide to purchase.


----------



## joandegennaro

DizGirl20 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I posed this question a few posts back... would you spend $90/point to purchase OKW direct from Disney?  We really want the 2057 expiration date and the same use year as what we already have for our 1st contract.  It seems so hard to find a 2057 contract re-sale that only has 160 points with a Feb use year!  Am I crazy to spend this much money when re-sale is so much less?
> 
> Thanks so much for your thoughts


We also just did this but with your wanting a Feb UY you won't get the '09 points as you are already into your 2010 UY.  You could politly ask if they had any developer points they could give you to sweeten the deal towards going Direct over resale but they don't have to give it to you.  It was suggested to me to ask for them but since I was getting the '09 points going with an Oct UY I didn't see the need to ask.  Good Luck with however you choose to cure your addonitus!


----------



## dmoore22

DizGirl20 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I posed this question a few posts back... would you spend $90/point to purchase OKW direct from Disney?  We really want the 2057 expiration date and the same use year as what we already have for our 1st contract.  It seems so hard to find a 2057 contract re-sale that only has 160 points with a Feb use year!  Am I crazy to spend this much money when re-sale is so much less?
> 
> Thanks so much for your thoughts



That's a tough question. As heathers4um said there is a low stress factor in dealing with Disney which is a valuable consideration for your peace of mind. However it is possible to find a good deal through resale which means you will have to postpone gratification while you wait which could be a lot longer than you anticipate, unless, of course, your willing to accept a different use year. The more I think about it the more I think I'd go with the sure thing. My gambling days are long gone.


----------



## DizGirl20

Hey thanks guys for all your input!  You are making it easier to "go with my gut"... that is telling me to just go ahead and buy direct from Disney.  It is not worth the aggravation to wait for that perfect contract, which I fear may take a L-O-N-G time to find.

We stayed at OKW last year and just loved it.  In fact, it was b/c of our stay at OKW that we first became interested in DVC.  We loved it before the rehabs, so I can even imagine how much more we will love it when it is all spruced up! 

THANKS


----------



## DizGirl20

saintstickets said:


> Look at it this way...2057 OKW contracts are going for around $73/pt...that is a $17/pt difference vs the $90/pt direct from Disney or $2,720 on a 160 pt contract.  After you subtract for closing costs (Disney does not charge closing costs) it will be somewhere around a $2,200 - 2,300 difference.  If all things are equal and IF you can find a contract with your points desired and IF it has your use year and IF it passes ROFR, then you save about $2,250 for waiting.  That also assumes it does not have any banked points.  If it did, that would be a benefit in favor of buying through resale.  However, you can probably get a full allotment of 2009 points by purchasing direct from Disney which is worth about $1,600 ($10/pt).  With these assumptions, then you are saving only about $650 by buying through resale ($2,250 - $1,600 = $650).  But, if the resale contract is less than $73/pt, has banked points, the seller is willing to pay all or part of the closing costs and/or maintenance fees, then resale would be the way to go.  It all depends on the contract that is available at the time you decide to purchase.



WOW, thanks for posting this!  I definitely feel better now knowing that it all might boil down to $650... and that is *not* worth the angst of waiting!


----------



## dmoore22

DizGirl20 said:


> WOW, thanks for posting this!  I definitely feel better now knowing that it all might boil down to $650... and that is *not* worth the angst of waiting!


Each time you hear " HOME!" you'll know it is well worth it. The reality is with OKW ownership your getting the most bang for the buck. Plus OKW DVC owners, just like OKW/Conch Flats, are the best in all DVC. Doubt me? Re-read this thread.   And, if I may be presumptuous, " HOME!"


----------



## margitmouse

DMOORE, You post the nicest welcome homes!

The dancing thingys just crack me up!


----------



## DizGirl20

dmoore22 said:


> Each time you hear " HOME!" you'll know it is well worth it. The reality is with OKW ownership your getting the most bang for the buck. Plus OKW DVC owners, just like OKW/Conch Flats, are the best in all DVC. Doubt me? Re-read this thread.   And, if I may be presumptuous, " HOME!"



Well that seals the deal - I am thinking now I have to join just to be part of this amazing thread!  Will keep you posted!  And thanks again everyone for your responses - you guys have been great


----------



## heathers4um

YAY! ºOº  

WELCOME HOME! 



DizGirl20 said:


> Well that seals the deal - I am thinking now I have to join just to be part of this amazing thread!  Will keep you posted!  And thanks again everyone for your responses - you guys have been great


----------



## dmoore22

margitmouse said:


> DMOORE, You post the nicest welcome homes!
> 
> The dancing thingys just crack me up!



Flattery will get you almost anyplace with me!  Thank you for the compliment. It's just so hard to find adjectives that adequately give justice to OKW, DVC membership and, of course, our fellow OKW owners. Life is good!


----------



## margitmouse

dmoore22 said:


> Flattery will get you almost anyplace with me!  Thank you for the compliment. It's just so hard to find adjectives that adequately give justice to OKW, DVC membership and, of course, our fellow OKW owners. Life is good!



Life is definitely good.....it's even better since I will be home, did I say it LOUD enough? HOME!!! in less than 3 days!!!!!


----------



## heathers4um

margitmouse said:


> Life is definitely good.....it's even better since I will be home, did I say it LOUD enough? HOME!!! in less than 3 days!!!!!


----------



## dmoore22

heathers4um said:


>


We live for our stays at OKW. We just tolerate the time between stays as an unavoidable inconvenience. Enjoy! Enjoy! Enjoy!


----------



## heathers4um

OK all...so I DID IT!  Our reservation is made for the dates I wanted and I requested a one bedroom, near HH, in buildings 23-26. 

Can someone tell me if thats a good area? We want to be close to the main area but still far enough away for a bit of privacy.


----------



## SusieBea

heathers4um said:


> OK all...so I DID IT!  Our reservation is made for the dates I wanted and I requested a one bedroom, near HH, in buildings 23-26.
> 
> Can someone tell me if thats a good area? We want to be close to the main area but still far enough away for a bit of privacy.



Yes, that's the perfect choice! It's not in that congested area where bldgs 11-14 are, but you're a close walk to the main pool and the food. And, if you miss your bus at the Pennisular stop, you can walk to the HH stop to catch it.


----------



## heathers4um

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!



SusieBea said:


> Yes, that's the perfect choice! It's not in that congested area where bldgs 11-14 are, but you're a close walk to the main pool and the food. And, if you miss your bus at the Pennisular stop, you can walk to the HH stop to catch it.


----------



## heathers4um

I was hoping someone - or many of you - would be able to tell me what kitchen supplies are in the villas.  I am sure the info is out there, I just dont know where to look. TIA!


----------



## dmoore22

heathers4um said:


> I was hoping someone - or many of you - would be able to tell me what kitchen supplies are in the villas.  I am sure the info is out there, I just dont know where to look. TIA!



As per the DVCmember.com website: 

    * Refrigerator
    * Electric stove/oven
    * Microwave oven
    * Sink with disposal
    * Coffee maker and starter pack
    * Toaster
    * Electric blender
    * Dishware, glasses, coffee cups and flatware service for eight (service for 12 in three-bedroom Vacation Homes)
    * Serving platter, vegetable bowls, salad serving bowl, sugar bowl, pitcher and cream server
    * Eight-piece cookware set (pots, pans and lids)
    * Casserole dishes, measuring cups and spoons, colander, cutting board and cookie sheet
    * Paring knife, cook's knife, tongs, serving spoon, serving fork, can opener, bottle opener and corkscrew
    * Teakettle
    * Dish towel
    * Sponge
    * Potholders


----------



## heathers4um

you rock my newly adorned OKW socks!  




dmoore22 said:


> As per the DVCmember.com website:
> 
> * Refrigerator
> * Electric stove/oven
> * Microwave oven
> * Sink with disposal
> * Coffee maker and starter pack
> * Toaster
> * Electric blender
> * Dishware, glasses, coffee cups and flatware service for eight (service for 12 in three-bedroom Vacation Homes)
> * Serving platter, vegetable bowls, salad serving bowl, sugar bowl, pitcher and cream server
> * Eight-piece cookware set (pots, pans and lids)
> * Casserole dishes, measuring cups and spoons, colander, cutting board and cookie sheet
> * Paring knife, cook's knife, tongs, serving spoon, serving fork, can opener, bottle opener and corkscrew
> * Teakettle
> * Dish towel
> * Sponge
> * Potholders


----------



## dmoore22

heathers4um said:


> you rock my newly adorned OKW socks!



You make it easy. Your asking all the right questions. Now about those socks . . .


----------



## Nettaboo

Hi,
I was wondering if you could tell me the best way to navigate from Old Key West to these locations (like boat or bus) we are going to be there July 23-30

24Saturday MK Early Breakfast at CP @8:05 (also what is the best time to leave so we can be on time for this)
25Sunday Narcoossee @8:25 pm
26Monday Cape May 10:05
27Tuesday HS
28Wednesday Epcot Lunch at Akershus @12:30

Also, AK and DTD

thank you!


----------



## chepic

Nettaboo said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if you could tell me the best way to navigate from Old Key West to these locations (like boat or bus) we are going to be there July 23-30
> 
> 24Saturday MK Early Breakfast at CP @8:05 (also what is the best time to leave so we can be on time for this)
> 25Sunday Narcoossee @8:25 pm
> 26Monday Cape May 10:05
> 27Tuesday HS
> 28Wednesday Epcot Lunch at Akershus @12:30
> 
> Also, AK and DTD
> 
> thank you!



Cindy's breakfast is a bus to MK...be at the bus stop about 1 hour before.
Narcoossee....forgot where that is....Boardwalk?....anyway, if you have any meals at another resort, take the bus to Downtown and then hop to the other resorts bus.
Epcot....you should already be in Epcot....if not, bus over to the park.

We always try to get to the rest. at least 15 minutes prior to our reservation time.  When taking 2 buses, always allow 1 hour to be on the safe side for the waiting.

Have fun

cheryl


----------



## dmoore22

Nettaboo said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if you could tell me the best way to navigate from Old Key West to these locations (like boat or bus) we are going to be there July 23-30
> 
> 24Saturday MK Early Breakfast at CP @8:05 (also what is the best time to leave so we can be on time for this)



I assume you mean the Crystal Palace. MK buses run early and often. I would consider trying to catch the bus at 7ish.



Nettaboo said:


> 25Sunday Narcoossee @8:25 pm


 This depends on which park you'll be in during the day. You can take a monorail from either Epcot or the Magic Kingdom to the Grand Floridian. You can also catch a boat at MK that stops at the Grand Floridian. Or, if your not in the parks, catch the bus to MK then transfer to either the monorail or boat to the GF.



Nettaboo said:


> 26Monday Cape May 10:05



You can take a boat from either HS or Epcot. If you want to work up an appetite you can also walk from Epcot to Cape May. You can also take the path from HS to BW then catch a boat from BW to BC. 



Nettaboo said:


> 27Tuesday HS



The bus.


Nettaboo said:


> 28Wednesday Epcot Lunch at Akershus @12:30



The bus



Nettaboo said:


> Also, AK and DTD



The bus to both or the DVC water taxi to DTD. Also there is a walking path to DTD that begins around the South Point quiet pool.



Nettaboo said:


> thank you!


----------



## cush1

We are new owners and are taking our parents to OKW in September.  Grand Villa baby!  I am very excited!  This will be our first trip home since we bought our membership.


----------



## notaclue

We've never stayed at OKW but looking at the pix, it's fabulous.  We usually just stay a week a year at the Poly.  What, if any, are the advantages to DVC ownership?  We are totally clueless on the whole timeshare deal (as my siggy suggests).  Thanks for any info and advice.


----------



## dmoore22

notaclue said:


> We've never stayed at OKW but looking at the pix, it's fabulous.  We usually just stay a week a year at the Poly.  What, if any, are the advantages to DVC ownership?  We are totally clueless on the whole timeshare deal (as my siggy suggests).  Thanks for any info and advice.



To answer that in this space is a tall order. Let me refer you to the DVC Primer at Mouseplanet.com. http://www.mouseplanet.com/8739/A_Disney_Vacation_Club_Primer  It does a much better job than I could even begin to share with you.


----------



## notaclue

dmoore22 said:


> To answer that in this space is a tall order. Let me refer you to the DVC Primer at Mouseplanet.com. http://www.mouseplanet.com/8739/A_Disney_Vacation_Club_Primer  It does a much better job than I could even begin to share with you.



Thank you.  That was excellent and now I think it's time for us to sign up and take the tour.  We'll be at the Poly June 2 - 8.  How/where can we arrange for a tour of OKW and a talk with the 'low key' salesperson?


----------



## dmoore22

notaclue said:


> Thank you.  That was excellent and now I think it's time for us to sign up and take the tour.  We'll be at the Poly June 2 - 8.  How/where can we arrange for a tour of OKW and a talk with the 'low key' salesperson?



There are DVC kiosks all over the parks and resorts. If you don't see one you can ask a CM at the desk who can direct you. When we toured they actually set up an appointment and had a van pick us up at Epcot near a CM exit by the American Experience. We received an unofficial backlot tour on our way to the DVC tour which, at that time was at BW. They went out of their way to make it so as not to disrupt our trip. Off the top on my head I know of a DVC kiosk in the walkway entering the World Showcase at Epcot, on Sunset Blvd. in HS, and in Asia, on the way to Expedition Everest in AK. I'm not sure about the location in MK. Of course there is one at each DVC resort.  Good luck.


----------



## DizGirl20

Also - just an FYI - if you buy direct from Disney now they are selling contracts with a 2057 (as opposed to 2042) end date @ $90/point.  You can find both 2042 and 2057 contracts on the resale market, although 2057 contracts are tougher to find.  Good Luck!


----------



## joandegennaro

OK, so I've been following this thread and have just purchase OKW in the last month.  1st trip home (wow...thats exciting to write!) will be next March.  I've been reading alot about the "Gurgling Suitcase" as someone who does drink is there anything there for me to enjoy?  Other than the wonderful CM's I've read about what would be your non-alcohol beverage suggestion?


----------



## Cinders Mum

notaclue said:


> Thank you.  That was excellent and now I think it's time for us to sign up and take the tour.  We'll be at the Poly June 2 - 8.  How/where can we arrange for a tour of OKW and a talk with the 'low key' salesperson?



There is a DVC kiosk in the GCH at the Poly, just at the bottom of the stairs on the right hand side (as you face the pool).  They will help you arrange a suitable time for a tour.


----------



## Nettaboo

Thank you everyone for the responses!! they will help alot!


----------



## heathers4um

HOME!!





cush1 said:


> We are new owners and are taking our parents to OKW in September.  Grand Villa baby!  I am very excited!  This will be our first trip home since we bought our membership.


----------



## dmoore22

joandegennaro said:


> OK, so I've been following this thread and have just purchase OKW in the last month.  1st trip home (wow...thats exciting to write!) will be next March.  I've been reading alot about the "Gurgling Suitcase" as someone who does drink is there anything there for me to enjoy?  Other than the wonderful CM's I've read about what would be your non-alcohol beverage suggestion?



All the libations are wonderful.


----------



## heathers4um

AND if you hurry to inquire, they will throw in 2009 points as well for another incentive!  



DizGirl20 said:


> Also - just an FYI - if you buy direct from Disney now they are selling contracts with a 2057 (as opposed to 2042) end date @ $90/point.  You can find both 2042 and 2057 contracts on the resale market, although 2057 contracts are tougher to find.  Good Luck!


----------



## heathers4um

YIPPEE!!  WELCOME HOME!!  



joandegennaro said:


> OK, so I've been following this thread and have just purchase OKW in the last month.  1st trip home (wow...thats exciting to write!) will be next March.  I've been reading alot about the "Gurgling Suitcase" as someone who does drink is there anything there for me to enjoy?  Other than the wonderful CM's I've read about what would be your non-alcohol beverage suggestion?


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Hi all!  We are getting ready for our first trip to OKW in a little over  a month.  We have requested the HH area. Today I received a letter from the resort informing us that the HH bus stop is being refurbished and will be closed during our trip.  They suggest using any of the remaining bus stops.  So taking into consideration the extreme heat of June and traveling with 2 small children, which bus stops are the best and how far of an extra walk do you estimate?  I can only laugh because this is officially our 2nd trip and the bus stop at Kidani was also under construction during our stay.    Thanks for all of your input; we are still really looking forward to experiencing OKW.


----------



## SusieBea

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Hi all!  We are getting ready for our first trip to OKW in a little over  a month.  We have requested the HH area. Today I received a letter from the resort informing us that the HH bus stop is being refurbished and will be closed during our trip.  They suggest using any of the remaining bus stops.  So taking into consideration the extreme heat of June and traveling with 2 small children, which bus stops are the best and how far of an extra walk do you estimate?  I can only laugh because this is officially our 2nd trip and the bus stop at Kidani was also under construction during our stay.    Thanks for all of your input; we are still really looking forward to experiencing OKW.



I'm laughing, too - go figure!. Probably the best alternate bus stop would be Pennisular Road. Some of the buildings that use that bus stop are also considered HH area - 23-26. Maybe you'll get one of them! I've attached a coded map of OKW to help you familiarize yourself w/ the resort in case you haven't seen it. Have a great trip!  http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g303/GDuLong/OKWMap-January2008.jpg


----------



## dmoore22

SusieBea said:


> I'm laughing, too - go figure!. Probably the best alternate bus stop would be Pennisular Road. Some of the buildings that use that bus stop are also considered HH area - 23-26. Maybe you'll get one of them! I've attached a coded map of OKW to help you familiarize yourself w/ the resort in case you haven't seen it. Have a great trip!  http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g303/GDuLong/OKWMap-January2008.jpg



You beat me to the keyboard!  Depending on your room location I'd say first choice is Pennisular and then, if your villa isn't too far away, Miller's Road. Or you could take the DVC Ferry to DTD and catch a bus there, or . . .  The last one's an attempt at a joke...


----------



## chepic

joandegennaro said:


> OK, so I've been following this thread and have just purchase OKW in the last month.  1st trip home (wow...thats exciting to write!) will be next March.  I've been reading alot about the "Gurgling Suitcase" as someone who does drink is there anything there for me to enjoy?  Other than the wonderful CM's I've read about what would be your non-alcohol beverage suggestion?



They can make any "juicy" type drink in a non-alcoholic version.  Love the Pina Coladas

che


----------



## dmoore22

chepic said:


> They can make any "juicy" type drink in a non-alcoholic version.  Love the Pina Coladas
> 
> che



Oops! I missed the part about "non-alcohol." I prefer my drinks to have all-natural, organic preservatives with that whole grain goodness myself. hic, hic.


----------



## DizGirl20

ABE4DISNEY said:


> I can only laugh because this is officially our 2nd trip and the bus stop at Kidani was also under construction during our stay.    Thanks for all of your input; we are still really looking forward to experiencing OKW.



Let me laugh with you (sorta)... cause last year when we went to OKW they closed the slide for refurbishment.  Guess what?  We are going to be at BCV in 2 weeks and I get a letter in the mail... slide will be closed!!!  UGH!


----------



## dmoore22

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Hi all!  We are getting ready for our first trip to OKW in a little over  a month.  We have requested the HH area. Today I received a letter from the resort informing us that the HH bus stop is being refurbished and will be closed during our trip.  They suggest using any of the remaining bus stops.  So taking into consideration the extreme heat of June and traveling with 2 small children, which bus stops are the best and how far of an extra walk do you estimate?  I can only laugh because this is officially our 2nd trip and the bus stop at Kidani was also under construction during our stay.    Thanks for all of your input; we are still really looking forward to experiencing OKW.



Oh Jeez, I just received the same letter today. Instead of laughing at you I'm laughing with you. Oh, well. Back to the Gurgling Suitcase.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

dmoore22 said:


> Oh Jeez, I just received the same letter today. Instead of laughing at you I'm laughing with you. Oh, well. Back to the Gurgling Suitcase.



Well, the more the merrier, all my Disboard friends!!    I feel your pain!  

Thanks so much for the great advice and the map! Maybe we will get lucky and be in the buildings in the 20's.  That would sure be close to the other bus stop.   However, I'm just crossing my fingers that this year June will be cooler than last year.


----------



## dmoore22

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Well, the more the merrier, all my Disboard friends!!    I feel your pain!
> 
> Thanks so much for the great advice and the map! Maybe we will get lucky and be in the buildings in the 20's.  That would sure be close to the other bus stop.   However, I'm just crossing my fingers that this year June will be cooler than last year.



Actually I have nothing of any relevance to add. Being from the lower midwest 90 degrees in Florida feels a lot cooler than the humid 90 degrees in southeast Missouri. Or maybe its the side effects of spending so much time in the Gurgling Suitcase. So, here's the plan since the HH bus stop will be out of comission. We wait at the Gurgling Suitcase for the DVC Ferry to DTD, or whatever, and then just stay at the Gurgling Suitase.


----------



## cvrapclark

We will be at our first stay at OKW in a couple of weeks!!  We will have a car and don't normally use the bus system.  We will have kids and want to be near a pool.

Which pool area is best if not HH?

I saw where bldgs 23 - 26.  If I request and get this, how do you get to the pool?  Walk down the road?  It's a little hard to tell by the maps.


Second question:  Where is the boat launch?  Is it at HH like Saratoga's is?


----------



## SusieBea

cvrapclark said:


> We will be at our first stay at OKW in a couple of weeks!!  We will have a car and don't normally use the bus system.  We will have kids and want to be near a pool.
> 
> Which pool area is best if not HH?
> 
> I saw where bldgs 23 - 26.  If I request and get this, how do you get to the pool?  Walk down the road?  It's a little hard to tell by the maps.
> 
> 
> Second question:  Where is the boat launch?  Is it at HH like Saratoga's is?



The main pool area is probably best for kids because of the slide, the size,  and the theming. We also like the quiet pool in the Turtle Pond area. 

If you're in bldgs 23-26, you walk left from your building a short way to a cross walk to HH, and you are there. 

The boat launch is on the back side of the HH at the end of the covered walk between the check in area and Olivia's. Have a great time.


----------



## cvrapclark

I was reading something about the refurb.  Is it just the HH bus area or the buildings?


----------



## dacky041208

dmoore22 said:


> Oh Jeez, I just received the same letter today. Instead of laughing at you I'm laughing with you. Oh, well. Back to the Gurgling Suitcase.



Does the letter state anything about when the bus stop will be open again?


----------



## kamikazecat

I got the same letter. I have never stayed at OKW and we are booked in the HH area...not sure where we catch the bus now.


----------



## BobNed

Here's the relevant text of the letter:



> In order to double the size of our Resort Airline Check-in facility to reduce guest wait times and prepare for the future addition of Southwest Airlines to the service, a refurbishment effort will be occurring in the Porte-Cochere area at the Hospitality House.  This project will begin on Monday, May 3, and we expect it to be completed by the end of June.  Please note the following information regarding impacts to some of our transportation.
> 
> _Walt Disney World_ Bus Transportation Information
> 
> Our _Walt Disney World_ bus transportation system will continue to operate as normal.
> 
> To Theme Parks, Water Parks, and Downtown Disney:
> With the Hospitality House bus stop be unavailable due to the refurbishment, guests may utilize any of the remaining bus stops on Miller's Road, Peninsular Road, Old Turtle Pond Road and South Point Road.​
> To the Hospitality House:
> Guests wishing to travel to the Hospitality House area from their guest room may board any _Walt Disney World_ bus and request a drop-off at the Turtle Crawl adjacent to the Hospitality House.  Note that Guests traveling in a wheelchair or ECV will disembark at the Peninsular Road bus stop to get to the Hospitality House.​
> Guests traveling back to their room from the Hospitality House area may board any _Walt Disney World_ bus at the Peninsular Road bus stop.​
> _Disney's Magical Express_ and Taxi Service Information
> 
> Guests who are departing on _Disney's Magical Express_ or requiring taxi service should access these from the usual location adjacent to the Porte-Cochere.​


​


----------



## dacky041208

Thanks for that info BobNed!


----------



## dmoore22

BobNed said:


> Here's the relevant text of the letter:
> 
> [/INDENT]



Unfortunately the letter left out information regarding the option of the DVC Ferry to DTD and its bus stops.


----------



## nappingbeauty

]*Laura....my Dave has a "bond" with Kevin on Tues and Wed nights....so we always do quite well.

We were in 3632...top floor....very nice.

I can't imagine why time got away from you. On the Friday, my 5 y.o. was whining...."why can't this be our everyday home"..... I wish it could be.

che 


:lmao

Cheryl,*
Funny how that male bonding works!  Glad to hear you had a wonderful time.... and what a smart boy you have.... wanting to live at Disney!  I have my room picked out in the castle!!

Laura


----------



## cccdisney

Can someone tell me if OKW has a children's club/program where children can spend the evening?  Or if they don't, can we use another resort's kids club?   Thanks!   And if so, what ages can use it?   Thanks!


----------



## dmoore22

cccdisney said:


> Can someone tell me if OKW has a children's club/program where children can spend the evening?  Or if they don't, can we use another resort's kids club?   Thanks!   And if so, what ages can use it?   Thanks!



The Community Hall (Hank's Happenings) has programs for kids of all ages!


----------



## mamaboogie

Just wanted to pop in say that we are doing a very excited double digit dance - counting down to our first stay at OKW in August. 
Three months tomorrow to be precise!

Can't wait to be relaxing in a wonderful one bedroom villa


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

You will have a WONDERFUL time! And be prepared to fall in LOVE!!!!
(shhh....don't tell my BCV neighbors!)


----------



## chepic

cccdisney said:


> Can someone tell me if OKW has a children's club/program where children can spend the evening?  Or if they don't, can we use another resort's kids club?   Thanks!   And if so, what ages can use it?   Thanks!



The one at OKW is not the type that they can stay at really supervised...I believe you mean something like the neverland club over at Poly or at beachclub.  I believe they are $10.00/hour /kid and it includes a child's meal.  We have used the one at Beachclub and our kids (4 and 8 at the time) loved it.  There are a few others at the higher end resorts.

che


----------



## honeymo78

So excited!  We were able to get a 1 bedroom at OKW Dec 2-7.  Waitlisted for HH.


----------



## RLRDA

mamaboogie said:


> Just wanted to pop in say that we are doing a very excited double digit dance - counting down to our first stay at OKW in August.
> Three months tomorrow to be precise!
> 
> Can't wait to be relaxing in a wonderful one bedroom villa



We'll be following right behind you (from my ticker, looks like 5 days behind you)....our first stay as well.


----------



## Janis

BobNed said:


> Here's the relevant text of the letter:
> 
> [/INDENT]



Thanks for posting the letter!  We leave also in a little more than a month and haven't received the letter.  It's always good to have a heads up.


----------



## saintstickets

BobNed said:


> Here's the relevant text of the letter:
> Quote:
> In order to double the size of our Resort Airline Check-in facility to reduce guest wait times and prepare for the future addition of Southwest Airlines to the service, a refurbishment effort will be occurring in the Porte-Cochere area at the Hospitality House. This project will begin on Monday, May 3, and we expect it to be completed by the end of June. Please note the following information regarding impacts to some of our transportation.
> 
> Walt Disney World Bus Transportation Information
> 
> Our Walt Disney World bus transportation system will continue to operate as normal.
> 
> To Theme Parks, Water Parks, and Downtown Disney:
> With the Hospitality House bus stop be unavailable due to the refurbishment, guests may utilize any of the remaining bus stops on Miller's Road, Peninsular Road, Old Turtle Pond Road and South Point Road.
> To the Hospitality House:
> Guests wishing to travel to the Hospitality House area from their guest room may board any Walt Disney World bus and request a drop-off at the Turtle Crawl adjacent to the Hospitality House. Note that Guests traveling in a wheelchair or ECV will disembark at the Peninsular Road bus stop to get to the Hospitality House.
> Guests traveling back to their room from the Hospitality House area may board any Walt Disney World bus at the Peninsular Road bus stop.
> Disney's Magical Express and Taxi Service Information
> 
> Guests who are departing on Disney's Magical Express or requiring taxi service should access these from the usual location adjacent to the Porte-Cochere.



We have reservations for 5/25-5/30/10 at OKW and we did not receive a letter like this.  DISboard member rb5505 just returned 4/30/10 and he stated the bus at HH was up and running at that time.  (Thread here... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2457357&page=2)
Guess I'll have to wait and see when we get there.  We requested bldg 62 but when we get there, we may request something else depending on the construction.

BTW, here is a link that rb5505 posted to some OKW pics.  They are really nice.  
http://www.flickr.com/search/show/?q...y+old+key+west


----------



## mamaboogie

RLRDA said:


> We'll be following right behind you (from my ticker, looks like 5 days behind you)....our first stay as well.



We'll look out for you by the pool!

It looks like such a beautiful resort.


----------



## dvczerfs

i got a dedicated 2 bedroom for december 1st and departing december 11th. i have the 6 foot, lighted christmas tree shrinked wrapped and ready to go!!!! anyone intrested in taking the tree on december 10th, just let me know, you can have it, we are not going to drag it back home with us. just need to bring your own decorations!!


----------



## dmoore22

dvczerfs said:


> i got a dedicated 2 bedroom for december 1st and departing december 11th. i have the 6 foot, lighted christmas tree shrinked wrapped and ready to go!!!! anyone intrested in taking the tree on december 10th, just let me know, you can have it, we are not going to drag it back home with us. just need to bring your own decorations!!



Alas, I wish we could help. We will be there from 12/19 thru 1/1/11.


----------



## cccdisney

chepic said:


> The one at OKW is not the type that they can stay at really supervised...I believe you mean something like the neverland club over at Poly or at beachclub.  I believe they are $10.00/hour /kid and it includes a child's meal.  We have used the one at Beachclub and our kids (4 and 8 at the time) loved it.  There are a few others at the higher end resorts.
> 
> che



Thanks for the info!   We will be doing the Candlelight Processional on Nov 26th and I'm thinking my 4 yr old son would enjoy the Beach Club kids club better.    And quite honestly, I'd probably enjoy the whole experience better too.


----------



## chepic

cccdisney said:


> Thanks for the info!   We will be doing the Candlelight Processional on Nov 26th and I'm thinking my 4 yr old son would enjoy the Beach Club kids club better.    And quite honestly, I'd probably enjoy the whole experience better too.



There are times when it is easier to just let Disney handle the kids and let the adults relax and have a good time.  We have often brought our older nieces or nephews with us for just that reason...some down time in the afternoon/evening.

Have fun.  Oh, BTW, never felt nervous leaving them there and my 8 y.o. son (at the time) didn't want to leave and this year..now 9 y.o....was disappointed that he couldn't go.  We brought my niece this time.

cheryl


----------



## Caren

Is there any word on what the OKW rehab schedule is? We love the place, but my husband swears that if we have one of those old couches again in December, he's going to call a furniture rental place to have a comfortable one delivered.


----------



## dmoore22

Caren said:


> Is there any word on what the OKW rehab schedule is? We love the place, but my husband swears that if we have one of those old couches again in December, he's going to call a furniture rental place to have a comfortable one delivered.



Here's all the grit that's fit to print:  http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/old-key-west/news


----------



## briangli

We just returned from a 1 week (paid) stay at an OKW 1BR, and it was our best family vacation ever. My 2 1/2 year old loved the pool so much we only got into the park a few times. 

OKW fits our lifestyle absolutely perfectly. I'm in the process of becoming a member... we're sold. 

BTW, we saw the refurbishment of the bus area start.. it wasn't very disruptive at all.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

briangli said:


> I'm in the process of becoming a member... we're sold. .


 Congratulations! Good luck with the whole process, from another satisfied customer since 2000!


----------



## saintstickets

briangli said:


> We just returned from a 1 week (paid) stay at an OKW 1BR, and it was our best family vacation ever. My 2 1/2 year old loved the pool so much we only got into the park a few times.
> 
> OKW fits our lifestyle absolutely perfectly. I'm in the process of becoming a member... we're sold.
> 
> BTW, we saw the refurbishment of the bus area start.. it wasn't very disruptive at all.



Glad you're "joining" up!  Was the bus stopping at the HH station?


----------



## TinkOhio

Time to subscribe to this thread.  We just booked OKW for the week leading up to Christmas.  We'll be there through Christmas Eve.  We've only stayed once before, and that was over the Easter break.  They did have cute activities planned for Easter.  Does anyone know if they decorate the resort at Christmas time?  And do they have any special activities planned for Christmas?  We're so excited!  So glad that this thread can add to the excitement!


----------



## cwnhokie

Just posting to see my ticker to see how many days I have until I'm relaxing at Old Key West!


----------



## dianeschlicht

TinkOhio said:


> Time to subscribe to this thread.  We just booked OKW for the week leading up to Christmas.  We'll be there through Christmas Eve.  We've only stayed once before, and that was over the Easter break.  They did have cute activities planned for Easter.  Does anyone know if they decorate the resort at Christmas time?  And do they have any special activities planned for Christmas?  We're so excited!  So glad that this thread can add to the excitement!



I can't comment on the special activities, since we have never been there between Christmas week itself.  We are usually either there early December or starting December 31.  

The resort IS decorated though, and it's definitely a tropical feel to the decor.  They often have poinsettia trees around HH, and they have garland with a "Key West" feel to it that has bows and poinsettias in it.  They also decorate the light posts that way as well.  The thing I like best about OKW during the holiday season is the the lights that many of us put up on the balcony.  FYI, there is an outdoor outlet next to the balcony door on the side nearest the Master bedroom door.


----------



## MrDisneyphile

Our home resort is the AKL but we stayed at OKW on our last trip.  We loved it!  The pool area was wonderful and I loved the slide (even though my DD2 was not big enough to go down it).  The boat ride was very nice and the boat drivers were great.  I definitely add myself to the OKW lovers list!


----------



## dmoore22

TinkOhio said:


> Time to subscribe to this thread.  We just booked OKW for the week leading up to Christmas.  We'll be there through Christmas Eve.  We've only stayed once before, and that was over the Easter break.  They did have cute activities planned for Easter.  Does anyone know if they decorate the resort at Christmas time?  And do they have any special activities planned for Christmas?  We're so excited!  So glad that this thread can add to the excitement!



We've been there the past three Christmases. Unforutnately I don't remember a lot. Blame it on the Gurgling Suitcase. The decorations are really clever. It's a wonder how old fishing tackle can be transformed into festive Christmas decorations. The poinsettias that great you at the HH portico are to die for. After leaving the freezing wintry weather of the mid-west OKW at Christmas is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

14 more days to our 1st OKW trip--sooooo ready!!!! First night in a studio anywhere, then next few nights in Hosp House area studio.


----------



## saintstickets

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> 14 more days to our 1st OKW trip--sooooo ready!!!! First night in a studio anywhere, then next few nights in Hosp House area studio.



Hey Purple&Gold!  We'll be at OKW from 5/25-5/30.  DISboard members BTown & GoofyGirl75 from Baton Rouge will be at WDW from 5/24-5/30 & Snow Wight from Slidell will be there from 5/22-5/31.  Think we should get together and have a Who Dat party?!   _"Laissez Les Bon Temps Rouler!"_


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

saintstickets said:


> Hey Purple&Gold!  We'll be at OKW from 5/25-5/30.  DISboard members BTown & GoofyGirl75 from Baton Rouge will be at WDW from 5/24-5/30 & Snow Wight from Slidell will be there from 5/22-5/31.  Think we should get together and have a Who Dat party?!   _"Laissez Les Bon Temps Rouler!"_



HAHA--Awesome!! We can replay the SB and go nuts when Manning throws the TD pass to Porter!!!

Think on the 30th we'll be checking in around lunchtime and then heading to MK for the rest of the day--will be sporting SB Champs hat the whole week!!!

WHO DAT!


----------



## briangli

saintstickets said:


> Glad you're "joining" up!  Was the bus stopping at the HH station?



It was not supposed to, as the driver announced, though one did anyways.


----------



## Pootle

I've been back a week from my umpty-umpth stay at OKW (second time this year and I'll be back again in November) and it was wonderful. Each morning, DH and I would go to the South Point pool around 7.15 am for perfect pool time and often, a chat with Zulma the pool CM. Alas, during a 12 night stay, the hot tub at South Point was out of action the whole time.

This time was for family and we had a 2nd floor 2-bedroom in building 46 with great balcony views   I'm beginning to think I'll never use my BWV points at that resort again - and in the last 6 months I've spoken with VWL, BCV (two couples in this case) and SSR owners who only stay at OKW!  I understand, I understand


----------



## bookwormde

Pootle

Upper floor overlooking the canal, my favorite 2br location, I am completely  there in my mind, thanks for the memory jog.

bookwormde


----------



## amberjack

TinkOhio said:


> Time to subscribe to this thread.  We just booked OKW for the week leading up to Christmas.  We'll be there through Christmas Eve.  We've only stayed once before, and that was over the Easter break.  They did have cute activities planned for Easter.  Does anyone know if they decorate the resort at Christmas time?  And do they have any special activities planned for Christmas?  We're so excited!  So glad that this thread can add to the excitement!



We were there Dec. 20-23 last year and the HH was decorated.  We were in there one morning before heading to the parks and were surprised by a visit from "Santa Goofy".  There was hardly anyone else in there at that time so my kids got to spend a lot of time with him.  There was also a quartet singing.  Some Christmas songs, some others, but one of the singers made some origami type thing for my kids.  It was kind of hard to tell what it was supposed to be, but they thought it was cool


----------



## sajetto

I lurk on this thread every now and then. Have any of you stayed in a HA GV? We'll be in one about 2 weeks from now. I'm really excited about our first GV stay, but I wonder about what the room will be like.


We are so ready for this trip! I think I'll be spending some quality time at the pool with a few trips to the Gurgling Suitcase


----------



## dianeschlicht

sajetto said:


> I lurk on this thread every now and then. Have any of you stayed in a HA GV? We'll be in one about 2 weeks from now. I'm really excited about our first GV stay, but I wonder about what the room will be like.
> 
> 
> We are so ready for this trip! I think I'll be spending some quality time at the pool with a few trips to the Gurgling Suitcase



At least one of the HA GVs will have lower cabinets and counters in the kitchen, and all HA GVs will have HA features in the master bedroom and bath.  That means a walk in shower and lower sink and bed.  Not sure if both HA GVs are configured the same way or not, but I do know that only the master bed and bath will be HA and the other  2 bedrooms will be regular bedrooms.


----------



## dmoore22

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> 14 more days to our 1st OKW trip--sooooo ready!!!! First night in a studio anywhere, then next few nights in Hosp House area studio.



11 days and counting the minutes. It's getting more and more difficult to postpone OKW DVC gratification.


----------



## dwardlaw

I will be there 6/19/10-7/2/10 and have heard there is work going on in HH and they don't have the bus stop open. Does any one know about this and when it will be completed so I can do a request. Thanks luv OKW


----------



## dmoore22

dwardlaw said:


> I will be there 6/19/10-7/2/10 and have heard there is work going on in HH and they don't have the bus stop open. Does any one know about this and when it will be completed so I can do a request. Thanks luv OKW



We received a letter from DVC regarding this situtation:

_"In order to double the size of our Resort Airline Check-in facility to reduce guest wait times and prepare for the future addition of Southwest Airlines to the service, a refurbishment effort will be occurring in the Porte-Cochere area at the Hospitality House. This project will begin on Monday, May 3, and we expect it to be completed by the end of June. Please note the following information regarding impacts to some of our transportation.

Walt Disney World Bus Transportation Information

Our Walt Disney World bus transportation system will continue to operate as normal.

    To Theme Parks, Water Parks, and Downtown Disney:

        With the Hospitality House bus stop be unavailable due to the refurbishment, guests may utilize any of the remaining bus stops on Miller's Road, Peninsular Road, Old Turtle Pond Road and South Point Road.

    To the Hospitality House:

        Guests wishing to travel to the Hospitality House area from their guest room may board any Walt Disney World bus and request a drop-off at the Turtle Crawl adjacent to the Hospitality House. Note that Guests traveling in a wheelchair or ECV will disembark at the Peninsular Road bus stop to get to the Hospitality House.

        Guests traveling back to their room from the Hospitality House area may board any Walt Disney World bus at the Peninsular Road bus stop.

Disney's Magical Express and Taxi Service Information

    Guests who are departing on Disney's Magical Express or requiring taxi service should access these from the usual location adjacent to the Porte-Cochere."_


----------



## sajetto

Thanks Diane


I'm glad I followed up on this thread. Its good to have a heads up on these changes. Originally I was hoping for building 63, but since the HH stop will be closed I guess I really won't care either way.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Pootle said:


> I've been back a week from my umpty-umpth stay at OKW (second time this year and I'll be back again in November) and it was wonderful. Each morning, DH and I would go to the South Point pool around 7.15 am for perfect pool time and often, a chat with Zulma the pool CM. Alas, during a 12 night stay, the hot tub at South Point was out of action the whole time.
> 
> This time was for family and we had a 2nd floor 2-bedroom in building 46 with great balcony views   I'm beginning to think I'll never use my BWV points at that resort again - and in the last 6 months I've spoken with VWL, BCV (two couples in this case) and SSR owners who only stay at OKW!  I understand, I understand



My VERY  favorite location!  Two trips in a row last year we stayed in the exact same villa both trips!  It was totally by accident though.  It was the last 1 bedroom on the second floor of 46 closest to south point.  LOVE that location!


----------



## dbs1228

dianeschlicht said:


> My VERY  favorite location!  Two trips in a row last year we stayed in the exact same villa both trips!  It was totally by accident though.  It was the last 1 bedroom on the second floor of 46 closest to south point.  LOVE that location!



Stayed last week on 3rd floor building 46, loved the balcony.  The walk up with luggage was challenging but after that it was great!  Only small problem was the ice maker did not work (happy hour) after 3 calls someone tried to fix it, was unable so they offered to give us the room below.  We declined figuring we will just grab ice from the pool everyday but to our surprise they gave us a big bag of ice delivered to our room!  Hope they fix it before the next guests but I have a feeling they will just wait for the rehab.  I loved the resort so relaxing!


----------



## saintstickets

T-minus 16 hours and counting until we load up and head to OKW!!  We'll be arriving late Monday so we are staying at Buena Vista Suites.  Got a deal on a 2br for only $99 (tax included) thru ad here on the DISboards.  We will get to OKW around noon on Tuesday.  I will try and submit a TR with pictures if I can figure out how to do it.    I'll ask at check in which buildings have been refurbished or started on and let you fellow OKWers know.  For those that will be at OKW this week, just look for the 6'3" man with some kind of Saints shirt on topped off with a dark green Tilley hat and if later in the day, holding an "adult" beverage!  :


----------



## dmoore22

saintstickets said:


> T-minus 16 hours and counting until we load up and head to OKW!!  We'll be arriving late Monday so we are staying at Buena Vista Suites.  Got a deal on a 2br for only $99 (tax included) thru ad here on the DISboards.  We will get to OKW around noon on Tuesday.  I will try and submit a TR with pictures if I can figure out how to do it.    I'll ask at check in which buildings have been refurbished or started on and let you fellow OKWers know.  For those that will be at OKW this week, just look for the 6'3" man with some kind of Saints shirt on topped off with a dark green Tilley hat and if later in the day, holding an "adult" beverage!  :



Tomorrow we pick up our daughter from the airport for a mini-family reunion of sorts. Rather than fly directly to Orlando and meet us there she wanted to re-live her fond memories of our road-trip experiences to WDW and OKW. Shades of the Griswold's! We leave late Friday/early Saturday for a Sunday afternoon arrival. Perhaps we'll cross paths at the Gurgling Suitcase.


----------



## saintstickets

Just a quick note for you OKWers.  CM at check-in told me refurb at buildings 30, 31, 32, 33, 40 & 43 are completed.


----------



## dmoore22

saintstickets said:


> Just a quick note for you OKWers.  CM at check-in told me refurb at buildings 30, 31, 32, 33, 40 & 43 are completed.



Thanks for the update. We'll be leaving, by car, in a little less than 16 hours.  How is the construction going at the HH? Any transportation issues as a result?


----------



## TinkOhio

Hope you all have a fantastic time at OKW!


----------



## k-wa

Does anyone have photos of refurbished OKW villas? We just decided that we're going to have a girls trip plus baby in August.


----------



## Blueyed Girl

So happy to hear of the refurbishments at OKW.  It is our FAVORITE!!!  We are new DVC owners and bought into AKV but our heart is always at OKW.  We've stayed OKW for the last 6 vacations. We are slightly addicted.  We are going "home" in June to stay at AKV for the first time ever.  We are excited to branch out but can't wait to go back again and see the "New" OKW!!


----------



## Debs Hill

Any photos yet of the newly refurbed villas?!!! Can't wait to see what they've done!
Debsx


----------



## puente0629

saintstickets said:


> Just a quick note for you OKWers.  CM at check-in told me refurb at buildings 30, 31, 32, 33, 40 & 43 are completed.



building 43...yayyy!!!I rqsted building 43 so hopefully its available when i check-in...has anyone stayed in building 43? how is the view like? we chose it because we wanted to be close to the turtle shack pool but not directly next to it....


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

YES! Very Very Very anxious to see pix too!!!

Just saw on another site that there was a bear siting near OKW!!! Must be Big Al taking a well-deserved rest from the Country Bear Jamboree!!!


----------



## Debs Hill

So excited to see the pics of a 1 bed...............hard to tell from the video but like others have said it looks like SSR. We shall see.........
Debsx


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

pix? what pix? where?????


----------



## Debs Hill

Sorry for the confusion............I meant that I am excited to see some pics on this thread from people who are at OKW now and may have been lucky enough to snag a newly renovated unit!!!!
I have only seen the video on u-tube!
Debsxx


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

thanks....at least now we can all run over to utube!!!!!!!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

I hope some of you who are visiting in the near future manage to get one of the renovated 1or2 bedrooms so we can see some decent photos of the renovations.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Debs Hill said:


> Sorry for the confusion............I meant that I am excited to see some pics on this thread from people who are at OKW now and may have been lucky enough to snag a newly renovated unit!!!!
> I have only seen the video on u-tube!
> Debsxx



OK...I'm stumped! Can't find it on utube How is it titled???? Thanks again!


----------



## puente0629

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> OK...I'm stumped! Can't find it on utube How is it titled???? Thanks again!



Just look under the forum we are on, "Mousecellaneous" and look for the title "Video of Renovated Old Key West Studio"...


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Thanks! Found it...but sorta wish now I hadn't...this is EXACTLY what I had hoped the new theming would NOT resemble...we are old-fashioned, beach cottage, shabby-chic kinda people....that's one of the reasons my family LOVED OKW to begin with....sometimes, I wish Disney would NOT chase after every latest trend...oh, well....


----------



## hmillerbarilla

I cannot get the video to load for some reason on my computer.  Are there pictures anywhere here on the DIS of the new rooms?  

I'm one that liked the old decor, so I'm really curious to see what changes they've made!


----------



## saintstickets

Another FYI at OKW and bus transportation...  HH stop is not open.  They are making changes for the MME drop off spot.  If you are near HH, you will have to get a bus at Peninsular Road or Miller's Road stops.  With that said, depending on the bus driver, if you ask, some will let you off at the stop sign at the HH...no pick ups at that spot though.  Also, there is construction at 
the main gate so the bus route is changed.  They now enter and leave through the CM entrance off Miller's Road.  One final note...there have been rumors of snakes at OKW...it's not a rumor!!!   I'll have pics on a TR when we return.


----------



## dvczerfs

saintstickets said:


> Another FYI at OKW and bus transportation...  HH stop is not open.  They are making changes for the MME drop off spot.  If you are near HH, you will have to get a bus at Peninsular Road or Miller's Road stops.  With that said, depending on the bus driver, if you ask, some will let you off at the stop sign at the HH...no pick ups at that spot though.  Also, there is construction at
> the main gate so the bus route is changed.  They now enter and leave through the CM entrance off Miller's Road.  One final note...there have been rumors of snakes at OKW...it's not a rumor!!!   I'll have pics on a TR when we return.



snakes, i hope there not eating the frog????


----------



## momx2

Uggg....I just typed a long post about OKW and it got deleted somehow!!!  So, this is short.  This is our first trip to OKW and LOVE IT!!!!  The units do show lots of signs of wear and tear and not the best mousekeeping, but we still love it!  The one bedrooms are huge!!! We are bldg. 37 per a recommendation I read here and have a wonderful 1st floor beautiful view.  We love it and will definately be returning.


----------



## Blueyed Girl

I don't like everything I saw in that piece of video.  I don't like the dark headboards and I hope they didn't take the TV armoir's out of the 1 bedrooms.  They look kind of sloppy just sitting on top like that.  As for the blue vs. peach....I can live with that.  I do like the new bedspreads with the under the sea kind of theme.  I wonder if they removed the bleached/washed looking wood from the bathroom in the 1 bedrooms??  I hope not!!  The whole reason we like staying at OKW is the laid back beachy feel you get from it.


----------



## Simba's Mom

momx2 said:


> Uggg....I just typed a long post about OKW and it got deleted somehow!!!  So, this is short.



Are you typing from OKW?  When we were there a few weeks ago, that happened to me several times and it was very frustrating.  So for some reason, it seems we can only do short E-mails at OKW.


----------



## momx2

Simba's Mom said:


> Are you typing from OKW?  When we were there a few weeks ago, that happened to me several times and it was very frustrating.  So for some reason, it seems we can only do short E-mails at OKW.



Yes, I'm here now and it is very frustrating!! It keeps going on and off line.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

saintstickets said:


> One final note...there have been rumors of snakes at OKW...it's not a rumor!!!   I'll have pics on a TR when we return.



Howzabout the FLA Black Bear siting??? Any news on that???


----------



## Camping Cat

saintstickets said:


> Hey Purple&Gold!  We'll be at OKW from 5/25-5/30.  DISboard members BTown & GoofyGirl75 from Baton Rouge will be at WDW from 5/24-5/30 & Snow Wight from Slidell will be there from 5/22-5/31.  Think we should get together and have a Who Dat party?!   _"Laissez Les Bon Temps Rouler!"_



We'll be at OKW in December for the Bengals game (12-5, although just arriving) and for the Rams game (12-12).  It would be so much fun to get together with Saints fans to watch these games.  We were in our room last year, watching the Saints/Patriots game and I'm sure they heard us yelling all the way to Downtown Disney....hehe.


----------



## amberjack

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Howzabout the FLA Black Bear siting??? Any news on that???



We were there S-W of this week and when we checked in there was a memo in our room about the bear.  Basically it said that if we saw it to call and let them know so they could call in animal control.


----------



## dianeschlicht

momx2 said:


> Uggg....I just typed a long post about OKW and it got deleted somehow!!!  So, this is short.  This is our first trip to OKW and LOVE IT!!!!  The units do show lots of signs of wear and tear and not the best mousekeeping, but we still love it!  The one bedrooms are huge!!! We are bldg. 37 per a recommendation I read here and have a wonderful 1st floor beautiful view.  We love it and will definately be returning.



So that must mean you had a renovated room!  Any pictures?


----------



## SAGE

saintstickets said:


> Another FYI at OKW and bus transportation...  HH stop is not open.  They are making changes for the MME drop off spot.  If you are near HH, you will have to get a bus at Peninsular Road or Miller's Road stops.  With that said, depending on the bus driver, if you ask, some will let you off at the stop sign at the HH...no pick ups at that spot though.  Also, there is construction at
> the main gate so the bus route is changed.  They now enter and leave through the CM entrance off Miller's Road.  *One final note...there have been rumors of snakes at OKW...it's not a rumor!!!   I'll have pics on a TR when we return.*




What??? Bears + snakes?    Are the paths well lit at night, coming off the bus?      Brave DH isn't coming with us.


----------



## momx2

dianeschlicht said:


> So that must mean you had a renovated room!  Any pictures?



No, not a renovated room.  Was this suppossed to be a renovated building?  It is definately not renovated, but we love it anyway!  Lots of knicks and stains, but not so much to detract from my love of the huge rooms and laid back atmosphere.  Headed to the pool....see ya later!


----------



## BobNed

Here's a video of a renovated one-bedroom villa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEz9ALhellc


----------



## hmillerbarilla

BobNed said:


> Here's a video of a renovated one-bedroom villa:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEz9ALhellc



Thanks for the link!  This video loaded with no problem for me!  I really like the new decor.


----------



## dvczerfs

BobNed said:


> Here's a video of a renovated one-bedroom villa:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEz9ALhellc



thanks for the link!!! they look great!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

I really wish someone would post some GOOD still pictures so we could see the colors better etc.  As I said on the orniginal thread, there are some things I like, and some I don't care for and will miss.  It does still look like OKW though.


----------



## Blueyed Girl

BobNed said:


> Here's a video of a renovated one-bedroom villa:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEz9ALhellc



Oh wow!!! Thanks for posting that link!   

I was most shocked to see the carpet gone in the living room and the wood floor added.  I'm still not so sure the dark colored table really goes as well as the headboard but it's not as bad as I first thought.  The seafoam green wood on the bathroom wall isn't so bad either. The granite looks nice from what I can see of it.  But the tile on the countertops didn't really bother me to begin with.  I think it went with the flow. I guess my main judgment will be when we stay there again next summer!


----------



## AKV707

Anyone know when the renovations will be completed?  Have they done the HH area yet?


----------



## JackandSally79

BobNed said:


> Here's a video of a renovated one-bedroom villa:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEz9ALhellc



Thanks! I like it!


----------



## puente0629

AKV707 said:


> Anyone know when the renovations will be completed?  Have they done the HH area yet?



Renovations will be finished by fall of next year...the HH will be done by the end of June 2010


----------



## bunkkinsmom

Is there a schedule of which buildings are to be completed when?  We are going in January.  Also, When you say HH completed June of next year, do you mean HH buildings or the HH bus stop?  Please say HH buildings.


----------



## dianeschlicht

puente0629 said:


> Renovations will be finished by fall of next year...the HH will be done by the end of June 2010



How do you know they are renovating the HH buildings now?  I figured since they did the exterior renos there last, that would be last for interior as well.  I know the HH bus stop revisions are supposed to be done this summer, but I really doubt the HH buildings are getting an interior reno just now.


----------



## dianeschlicht

bunkkinsmom said:


> Is there a schedule of which buildings are to be completed when?  We are going in January.  Also, When you say HH completed June of next year, do you mean HH buildings or the HH bus stop?  Please say HH buildings.



Since they appear to be doing the interior renovations in the same order they did the exterior ones, I'm expecting HH buildings to be the last for interior.


----------



## dacky041208

dianeschlicht said:


> How do you know they are renovating the HH buildings now?  I figured since they did the exterior renos there last, that would be last for interior as well.  I know the HH bus stop revisions are supposed to be done this summer, but I really doubt the HH buildings are getting an interior reno just now.



Puente said the HH renovation will be done by the end of June. Not the HH area buildings. I know the question was about the "HH area" but I don't know if AKV707 was asking about the current HH renovation or the buildings around the HH.  Many people with reservations for OKW have gotten letters including the following info:



> In order to double the size of our Resort Airline Check-in facility to reduce guest wait times and prepare for the future addition of Southwest Airlines to the service, a refurbishment effort will be occurring in the Porte-Cochere area at the Hospitality House. This project will begin on Monday, May 3, and we expect it to be completed by the end of June. Please note the following information regarding impacts to some of our transportation...


----------



## dmoore22

dianeschlicht said:


> Since they appear to be doing the interior renovations in the same order they did the exterior ones, I'm expecting HH buildings to be the last for interior.



Right on. We're currently staying in HH. No reno activity going on in this area. Last night they were painting inside of Olivia's. We'll head over there this morning to see what's been accomplished.

The video: All was well until I saw the bedroom. I'm devastated. Not only did they replace the iron bed frame there is no baseboard!!! Nothing to grab for leverage or traction for the feet!


----------



## puente0629

dianeschlicht said:


> How do you know they are renovating the HH buildings now?  I figured since they did the exterior renos there last, that would be last for interior as well.  I know the HH bus stop revisions are supposed to be done this summer, but I really doubt the HH buildings are getting an interior reno just now.




They currently are expanding the airline check-in area and other area's which is set to finish by the end of this month...I didn't mean that the lobby was being renovated, I'm sure they will leave that for later during non-peak times


----------



## BEASLYBOO

From the other video we saw the bedroom walls were blue (studio) and in this 1 br they are yellow.  The color of the sleeper chair doesn't really match and the dark wood in the br is not my favorite, but so far I like the rest of what I saw (countertops, colors, dining room, wood floors), I hope we get a reno. 2br in November! Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Sid74

Now this is a lot more like I was expecting. It seems to be a refresh, not a redesign, looking at that video. Does anyone know why the studio video and this one bedroom one are so different?


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> Right on. We're currently staying in HH. No reno activity going on in this area. Last night they were painting inside of Olivia's. We'll head over there this morning to see what's been accomplished.
> 
> The video: All was well until I saw the bedroom. I'm devastated. Not only did they replace the iron bed frame there is no baseboard!!! Nothing to grab for leverage or traction for the feet!



for some reason dmoore, when i seen that head board, i thought of your post a few months back. again, i hope you have request a 1st floor room in december!!!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

So I don't know what order the exteriors were done, but I love building 63.  Anyone have info on that?


----------



## dmoore22

dvczerfs said:


> for some reason dmoore, when i seen that head board, i thought of your post a few months back. again, i hope you have request a 1st floor room in december!!!



Alas, I believe the renovations have made this a moot point.
Unless there is an OKW for Lovers collection.


----------



## saintstickets

I have a trip report to recap my visit home to OKW at the end of May, 2010.  The thread is here

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2481750

There are many familiar pics for you OKW vets and one that you might not want to see.  (HINT - It's black, about 4 feet long and not nearly as welcome home as I was!)


----------



## cwnhokie

Not sure where to post this, but I figured the experts here would know.  We are four ladies heading down this Friday night for a girls weekend without the kids and husbands.  Is there anywhere we can buy beer, wine, or rum to have drinks in the room?  We will be staying in a studio.


----------



## chepic

cwnhokie said:


> Not sure where to post this, but I figured the experts here would know.  We are four ladies heading down this Friday night for a girls weekend without the kids and husbands.  Is there anywhere we can buy beer, wine, or rum to have drinks in the room?  We will be staying in a studio.



Right off property in the CrossRoads plaza....down the street from DDD, is a market that has beer and wine.  OKW does have bottles of liquor, although you will pay more for them...less than the bar though  
I don't know where there is an actual liquor store near by.  Why not bring the bottle in your luggage?  pack it in a zip lock baggie and wrap it in your clothes.  We have done that many times when traveling.

Cheryl


----------



## BobNed

cwnhokie said:


> Not sure where to post this, but I figured the experts here would know.  We are four ladies heading down this Friday night for a girls weekend without the kids and husbands.  Is there anywhere we can buy beer, wine, or rum to have drinks in the room?  We will be staying in a studio.


There is an ABC Liquor store about 3-1/2 miles from OKW.  It is fairly easy to get to if you have a car and they have everything!

ABC Liquors
11951 South Apopka Vineland Road, Orlando, FL 32836-7025‎ - (407) 239-5422‎
3.4 mi 

1.	Head north on Peninsular Rd toward Disney Vacation Club Way
2.	Turn right at Disney Vacation Club Way
3.	Turn right at Buena Vista Dr
4.	Turn left at Hotel Plaza Blvd
5.	Turn left at FL-535 N/S Apopka Vineland Rd
6.	Continue to follow S Apopka Vineland Rd
7.	ABC Liquors on right (Winn Dixie grocery store behind)


----------



## cwnhokie

Thank you, we won't have a car, so we may try to pack a little in the suitcase or just visit the resort shop.


----------



## dvczerfs

cwnhokie said:


> Thank you, we won't have a car, so we may try to pack a little in the suitcase or just visit the resort shop.



taxi!!!  there are a bunch of taxis at down town disney, im sure the can get you there. its not that far. the only thing is, they are probley use to driving people who had to much, not to little.


----------



## Nettaboo

Does anyone know if OKW has the issue with their AC that other resorts have? The AC turning off if there is no movement in the room??


----------



## dvczerfs

Nettaboo said:


> Does anyone know if OKW has the issue with their AC that other resorts have? The AC turning off if there is no movement in the room??



not since october. were is that starting?


----------



## saintstickets

Nettaboo said:


> Does anyone know if OKW has the issue with their AC that other resorts have? The AC turning off if there is no movement in the room??


We were there the last week of May, 2010 in a 2br and this did not happen at all.  We were not in the room during the 90+ degree days and the room was cool when we returned.



cwnhokie said:


> Not sure where to post this, but I figured the experts here would know.  We are four ladies heading down this Friday night for a girls weekend without the kids and husbands.  Is there anywhere we can buy beer, wine, or rum to have drinks in the room?  We will be staying in a studio.


You can always go to EPCOT and buy a bottle of wine in one of the countries.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

We are at OKW for the first time and love it.  We own at BWV and that will probably always be our first choice but I understand why you all love this place.  I am already looking forward to staying here again.
As far as renovations, bldgs 40 and 41 have empty parking lots except for port a potties and construction stuff.  I have seen construction company trucks but have not heard noise.
There is still a notice in the room about the bear.  Where was it seen and when? This news makes snakes seem not so scary!


----------



## dwardlaw

OMG what about the Bear? We are heading down next week and want to be prepared. Now with the flies that bite and a bear. Please tell me about this.
I am so scared.


----------



## dvczerfs

dwardlaw said:


> OMG what about the Bear? We are heading down next week and want to be prepared. Now with the flies that bite and a bear. Please tell me about this.
> I am so scared.



bears? maybe they will eat the snakes!!!!!


----------



## saintstickets

Bears, snakes and flies?  Oh my!!  Nah, just leave 'em alone and they'll leave you alone.  (I hope )  

The flies are eaten by the ducks.
The snake eats the duck eggs and gets lazy.
The owls or squirrels will then eat the snakes.
Mickey & Minnie scare the bears and they escape to the Wilderness Lodge where they become part of the decor in front of the fireplace.

Is this like the circle of life at Animal Kingdom?


----------



## gurglingsuitcase87

we love OKW! My parents bought DVC when I was 8 and we have been going every year since! I'm 23 now and I cant see myself staying at any other resort, i truly feel home at OKW.  Now my mom brother and one sister are all members, and I'm saving my pennies to become a member too! And of course my fav part of OKW is the bar! Ken the bartender from Jersey rocks!


----------



## edk35

Can someone explain the BEAR siting?? LOL I am very curious.


----------



## dvczerfs

saintstickets said:


> Bears, snakes and flies?  Oh my!!  Nah, just leave 'em alone and they'll leave you alone.  (I hope )
> 
> The flies are eaten by the ducks.
> The snake eats the duck eggs and gets lazy.
> The owls or squirrels will then eat the snakes.
> Mickey & Minnie scare the bears and they escape to the Wilderness Lodge where they become part of the decor in front of the fireplace.
> 
> Is this like the circle of life at Animal Kingdom?



 wait , you forgot the frogs. we have to save the frogs.


----------



## dvczerfs

edk35 said:


> Can someone explain the BEAR siting?? LOL I am very curious.



sorry, i didnt hear anything about a bear. deer,gators,snakes,frogs,ducks,rabbits,birds,flies and a full range of bugs,but no bears.


----------



## dmoore22

We just returned from two weeks at OKW. It turned into a a mini-family reunion with our daughter from Boston coming along. We stayed in building 26 with the Peninsular bus stop an extremely short walk from our room. It was also a leisurely walk to the Miller's Road stop. That was extremely convenient since we have the gift of being able to make it to the bus stop just when the bus is pulling away. We didn't really find the construction at the HH to be an inconvenience. As usual our accommodations where clean and comfortable. We did take one long last look since the decor will be changed when we next visit due to the renovations. While we were there Olivia's had been spruced up during the off hours with a fresh coat of paint. The bill of fare at Olivia's still maintains the high standards to which we have become accustomed and take for granted.

We did tend to have a bit of a "commando" mentality during the visit since our daughter had not been to OKW/WDW in several years. There was so much she wanted to see and do. Even with two weeks we still didn't accomplish all that was on our to do list. The only negatives we experienced were in the parks and are better posted on the CM "Stupid Guest Tricks" forum. We saw a few too many unhappy people at the "Happiest Place on Earth." There did seem to be an epidemic of "scooters." We started to feel like we were on the set of WALL-E.

We did have one challenge. After we had checked out, and were driving  away from the resort, the old family truckster began to overheat. I nursed the car back to the resort. I made up my mind that if I'm going to be stranded its going to be at OKW. Needless to say the folks at OKW/WDW were extremely helpful. The car was taken to the Disney Car Care Center and repaired. Of course we had to make arrangements for an extra day. Concierge booked us into some very nice accommodations in Building 14 immediately. That blew my mind when I think of all the times I had to waitlist when 7 months out. I'm also very thankful. Life is good. And much better when at OKW!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

dmoore22 said:


> . That was extremely convenient since we have the gift of being able to make it to the bus stop just when the bus is pulling away.
> 
> *I have a few lally gaggers in my group too!    Unfortunately for them or maybe me, I tend to be rather punctual and timely.*
> 
> While we were there Olivia's had been spruced up during the off hours with a fresh coat of paint. The bill of fare at Olivia's still maintains the high standards to which we have become accustomed and take for granted. *Great to hear!*
> 
> *I so agree!*
> Life is good. And much better when at OKW!



Thanks for the trip report!  We just returned from SSR (couldn't change my OKW res. at the 5 month mark) and we also had a terrific time, we had DTD view and it was fabulous!

Your report makes me so look forward to our November trip to OKW and a wonderful lunch and dinner at Olivia's.  I think I will miss the old decor but I do think it was time for a refurb, even if it is a little more generic than the original theming. I guess we'll have to wait and see but I don't think it will change my opinion of OKW.


----------



## saintstickets

dmoore22 said:


> We just returned from two weeks at OKW. It turned into a a mini-family reunion with our daughter from Boston coming along. We stayed in building 26 with the Peninsular bus stop an extremely short walk from our room. It was also a leisurely walk to the Miller's Road stop. That was extremely convenient since *we have the gift of being able to make it to the bus stop just when the bus is pulling away*.



And here I thought we were the only ones that managed to walk up to the bus stop just in time to watch our bus pull off!   It's okay because at OKW the next one will be along real quick!


----------



## dianeschlicht

saintstickets said:


> And here I thought we were the only ones that managed to walk up to the bus stop just in time to watch our bus pull off!   It's okay because at OKW the next one will be along real quick!



LOL!  Well we seem to be on the other end of that magic!  We always comment about how we manage to get there just as the bus is arriving!


----------



## dmoore22

dianeschlicht said:


> LOL!  Well we seem to be on the other end of that magic!  We always comment about how we manage to get there just as the bus is arriving!


Generally we hardly ever have a very long wait. That being said, we did have a couple times when a bus came for every park except the one for early entry. This trip was the first time that the bus drivers told
passengers to call transportation if they had been waiting foe longer than a half hour. This was very effective. It really seemed like transportation was
being very proactive and minimized wait times.


----------



## Nettaboo

Does OKW have internet access??


----------



## saintstickets

Nettaboo said:


> Does OKW have internet access??



Yes it does.  We take a router so we will not be tethered to the cable.  It's nice to sit out on the balcony and read the DISboards!


----------



## Nettaboo

saintstickets said:


> Yes it does.  We take a router so we will not be tethered to the cable.  It's nice to sit out on the balcony and read the DISboards!



Thanks for the info! Do  I need to bring my cable with me?


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> We just returned from two weeks at OKW. It turned into a a mini-family reunion with our daughter from Boston coming along. We stayed in building 26 with the Peninsular bus stop an extremely short walk from our room. It was also a leisurely walk to the Miller's Road stop. That was extremely convenient since we have the gift of being able to make it to the bus stop just when the bus is pulling away. We didn't really find the construction at the HH to be an inconvenience. As usual our accommodations where clean and comfortable. We did take one long last look since the decor will be changed when we next visit due to the renovations. While we were there Olivia's had been spruced up during the off hours with a fresh coat of paint. The bill of fare at Olivia's still maintains the high standards to which we have become accustomed and take for granted.
> 
> We did tend to have a bit of a "commando" mentality during the visit since our daughter had not been to OKW/WDW in several years. There was so much she wanted to see and do. Even with two weeks we still didn't accomplish all that was on our to do list. The only negatives we experienced were in the parks and are better posted on the CM "Stupid Guest Tricks" forum. We saw a few too many unhappy people at the "Happiest Place on Earth." There did seem to be an epidemic of "scooters." We started to feel like we were on the set of WALL-E.
> 
> We did have one challenge. After we had checked out, and were driving  away from the resort, the old family truckster began to overheat. I nursed the car back to the resort. I made up my mind that if I'm going to be stranded its going to be at OKW. Needless to say the folks at OKW/WDW were extremely helpful. The car was taken to the Disney Car Care Center and repaired. Of course we had to make arrangements for an extra day. Concierge booked us into some very nice accommodations in Building 14 immediately. That blew my mind when I think of all the times I had to waitlist when 7 months out. I'm also very thankful. Life is good. And much better when at OKW!



glad you had a good time!!!!


----------



## puente0629

9 more days until our Disney Fairytale Planning Session Vacation!!! Our first stay at OKW is coming fast. I just did our online check-in and we are crossing our fingers to get either building 43 or 40, hopefully it comes through.


----------



## dvczerfs

saintstickets said:


> Yes it does.  We take a router so we will not be tethered to the cable.  It's nice to sit out on the balcony and read the DISboards!



saintstickets, do you know in a 2 bedroom, is there a a hook up in the 2nd bedroom for the internet?? we will be in a dedicated 2 bedroom and i dont remember if theres a port in the 2nd bedroom in a dedicated.


----------



## dvczerfs

Nettaboo said:


> Thanks for the info! Do  I need to bring my cable with me?



there should be one in a bag in the entry closet but i all ways bring one. like everything else, if its not bolted down, someone will steel it.


----------



## saintstickets

Nettaboo said:


> Thanks for the info! Do  I need to bring my cable with me?



As dvczerfs said, bring one just in case.  It won't take up much room in your suitcase.



dvczerfs said:


> saintstickets, do you know in a 2 bedroom, is there a a hook up in the 2nd bedroom for the internet?? we will be in a dedicated 2 bedroom and i dont remember if theres a port in the 2nd bedroom in a dedicated.



We never looked for one outside of the living/dining area.  I seem to remember reading on another thread that there is one but I won't swear to it.  If you use a wireless router, you won't need the second outlet.


----------



## dianeschlicht

The internet connection in the 2nd bedroom will either be next to the table in the second bedroom or behind the nightstand between the beds.


----------



## dvczerfs

dianeschlicht said:


> The internet connection in the 2nd bedroom will either be next to the table in the second bedroom or behind the nightstand between the beds.



thanks!!


----------



## cherjp

Hi can I ask whereabout in OKW can you buy and use the refillable mugs and what can you refil them with?

many thanks


13 weeks and 5 days........ whose counting!!!!!!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

It's my understanding that they are available at the HH area gift shop.  That's where we bought ours 2 years ago.  You can refill at Goods 2 Go which is on the backside of the HH area near the boat dock.  I think anything from the fountain, it's self-serve.

The one downside to these mugs for us was unless we ran back to the villa at night and then back up to the HH, we had to bring the mugs with us all day.  From what I understand you can only refill at the resorts.  IMHO, the mugs aren't big enough for the effort.

Please, someone correct me if my facts are incorrect.  My DH is dying for a reason to get them again this year.  Disney Coke tastes better than any other Coke in the world.


----------



## dvczerfs

bunkkinsmom said:


> It's my understanding that they are available at the HH area gift shop.  That's where we bought ours 2 years ago.  You can refill at Goods 2 Go which is on the backside of the HH area near the boat dock.  I think anything from the fountain, it's self-serve.
> 
> The one downside to these mugs for us was unless we ran back to the villa at night and then back up to the HH, we had to bring the mugs with us all day.  From what I understand you can only refill at the resorts.  IMHO, the mugs aren't big enough for the effort.
> 
> Please, someone correct me if my facts are incorrect.  My DH is dying for a reason to get them again this year.  Disney Coke tastes better than any other Coke in the world.



that was my understanding. we never get them, its to much of a bother.


----------



## TINKERIFIC

I just booked OKW studio for 11/7 - 11/10/10 (with a waitlist at BWV, but I am thinking of cancelling my waitlist and staying put at OKW).
Adults only to use up extra 2009 points.  I know we could rollover, but when DH suggest we go...mama does what he says.
We are planning on hitting the F&W before it shuts down for 2010.
We also plan on hitting DTD for Cirque Du Soleil and FW for the Segway tour (I prefer this one over the Epcot...never done either, but the FW one seems more adventurous).
We are doing stuff we would not normally do with our kids in tow.

Might one of you OKW veterans suggest a location for a room.  We want top floor, quiet area, great view (maybe DTD?).  Might we be able to get this near the water ferry dock and/or walkway to DTD?  We are not worried about being close to main pool or HH.  Remember, we are on a adults only vacation.  Plus DH will have turned 41 on 11/06.

Suggestions please.


----------



## cush1

I just love reading this thread! We have a couple variables that are causing us to think about canceling our Sept. trip.  But when I read this thread, I get VERY excited and determined to come home to OKW in Sept.


----------



## TINKERIFIC

When is the room renovation to be completed?

I am still curious for any studio location suggestions.  It is an adult only trip (DH and I).  We would like to be on the 2nd or 3rd (if there is a 3rd)...just not first floor.  We really are not worried about being secluded from everything, but we would like to have a nice balcony view.  Also, preferably in a renovated studio.

Suggestions, please?

We are there 3 nights, planning on F&W and DTD.


----------



## Goofy DVC

We are headed home in August to stay in GV near the HH. I can not wait. There will be eight of us staying for 7 nights. Come on august!!!!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Goofy DVC said:


> We are headed home in August to stay in GV near the HH. I can not wait. There will be eight of us staying for 7 nights. Come on august!!!!



My favorite GV is the one in Bldg 15, near HH.  Great view of the golf course, and the water way between the 2 courses.  It's a reall pass time to watch the golfers put it into the water! 

Have a wonderful time, I'm envious!


----------



## briangli

Or first DVC contract (300pt OKW resale) closed Friday, so I'm just posting to enjoy my new signature image. 

Once we get in the system, I'll start planning our first points based trip for Fall... unless I find a way to use the 300 pts we have that will expire on 7/31 here in California. 

Thanks to all who helped me figure out the strategic way to buy this... we're already thinking about more points.


----------



## chepic

briangli said:


> Or first DVC contract (300pt OKW resale) closed Friday, so I'm just posting to enjoy my new signature image.
> 
> Once we get in the system, I'll start planning our first points based trip for Fall... unless I find a way to use the 300 pts we have that will expire on 7/31 here in California.
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me figure out the strategic way to buy this... we're already thinking about more points.



Buying points is quite addictive.  Once I get that gleem in my eye my husband runs for the hills!!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

BEASLYBOO said:


> My favorite GV is the one in Bldg 15, near HH.  Great view of the golf course, and the water way between the 2 courses.  It's a reall pass time to watch the golfers put it into the water!
> 
> Have a wonderful time, I'm envious!



I love that one too, and also like the building 16  GV location.  I have requested either 15 or 16 for our GV trip in January.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

dianeschlicht said:


> I love that one too, and also like the building 16  GV location.  I have requested either 15 or 16 for our GV trip in January.


Do you know if it's been refurb. yet?  I would be interested to know if they kept the area rugs in the living room of the GV's?


----------



## madcoco

Just a few pix from OKW yesterday. Cool with drizzle at times. Didn't put a stop to the activities. Actually felt kind of nice to our normal pressure cooker weather. 




















Hope everyone had a safe and happy 4th. Time to make like a Turtle and Krawl back.


----------



## dianeschlicht

BEASLYBOO said:


> Do you know if it's been refurb. yet?  I would be interested to know if they kept the area rugs in the living room of the GV's?



No, I doubt that area has been done yet.  I can't remember when they did the exteriors of that area.  I hope they kept the area rugs too.  LOVE the decor of the GVs!  I hope they didn't ruin the theme there as badly as they did in the 2 bedroom ones.


----------



## chepic

madcoco said:


> Just a few pix from OKW yesterday. Cool with drizzle at times. Didn't put a stop to the activities. Actually felt kind of nice to our normal pressure cooker weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a safe and happy 4th. Time to make like a Turtle and Krawl back.



Thanks for the photos....always wondered what it would be like to celebrate the 4th in Disney.

cheryl


----------



## BEASLYBOO

*Madcoco,  *How fun is that!  I've never been to the Resorts on a holiday!
Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## madcoco

You're welcome chepic and BEASLYBOO. It is somewhat of a tradition for the family to stay at OKW over the 4th, relaxing at the Resort during the day then dinner at the Polynesian for the Fireworks. It is really nice running into some other DVC members and their children and seeing how they have grown. DD's first OKW visit was when she was six and now she is 21.Wow Where does the time go?  Ran into a couple that we hadn't seen in awhile.  They remembered us standing on top of the "Sandcastle" on the 4th and watching a Shuttle Launch  like it was yesterday. I can't remember yesterday LOL.  That was really cool. Don't really know how to put it into words but OKW has such a family "homey" atmosphere. It  really gives you a feel good feeling.


----------



## joandegennaro

Ok so I'm Canadian so I don't really get all the "4th" stuff other than it's what we like to call your Canada Day!  My question is do each of the resorts have characters parade around on July 4th as it is such a big holiday for you? Are there other special things other that the extra special fireworks at the parks, and would we (Canadian's) get it?


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I am going to OKW next month and have loved reading this thread. Thanks guys - I already want to buy there lol


----------



## JackDiznee

We just returned from OKW yesterday and I wanted to share what was on the back of our room.  There was an X made with blue tape and the room number and "rear" written on another piece of blue tape.  I'm not sure if it something for the upcoming renovation, or maybe landscapers or painters or something of that nature.   Anyone else see this, or know what it may be?







We also spent our 4th of July at the OKW main pool (our third time) and were able to take some photos in the Community Hall with Goofy wearing his Continental Uniform.


----------



## diddldonna

Anymore tips for first timers to OKW?


----------



## SusieBea

dianeschlicht said:


> No, I doubt that area has been done yet.  I can't remember when they did the exteriors of that area.  I hope they kept the area rugs too.  LOVE the decor of the GVs!  I hope they didn't ruin the theme there as badly as they did in the 2 bedroom ones.



When we were there in March, they were doing the exteriors of bldgs. 63 and 64.


----------



## QTMichele

Hello, all! I've been searching for awhile, but can't seem to find what I'm looking for... We are staying at OKW in a 2 br in October with a request for a HH location. I'm wondering where the dedicated 2 br villas are located compared to the lock-off 2 br villas. Is there a rhyme or reason to their locations? TIA!!! 

Michele


----------



## dvczerfs

QTMichele said:


> Hello, all! I've been searching for awhile, but can't seem to find what I'm looking for... We are staying at OKW in a 2 br in October with a request for a HH location. I'm wondering where the dedicated 2 br villas are located compared to the lock-off 2 br villas. Is there a rhyme or reason to their locations? TIA!!!
> 
> Michele



ive only had dedicated 2 bedrooms and ive been in buildings 11 and 23.


----------



## DeeCeeSW

Is there such a thing as a dedicated studio or can you only stay in a studio as part of a 2-bedroom lock off? Any idea what location to ask for if there are dedicated studios?


----------



## JackDiznee

All the studios can be reserved on their own.  You do not have to use them as part of the the 2 BR unit.  Here is a copy of a copy of a report from Doc that gives the locations of the units.  Use it along with a map of OKW that can be found on the DIS.

Here's a copy of Doc's report:
There are seven different configurations. I have assigned a letter designation to each type described below (these are my own observations and are NOT official.) All room rooms are numbered from right to left as you look at the building from the parking area. Each floor will be numbered by building number, floor and room. The studio on the lower right first floor of building 16 is #1610. The 1BR next door is #1611.

GV's are found in Buildings 15,16,19,22,25,29,43,48,49,51,53 and 63.
Buildings 62, 63 and 64 all have elevators but no other Buildings are accessible above the ground floor.
As of June 1, 2007 - all WDW resorts are smoke-free with no smoking allowed in rooms, balconies, and patios as well all public areas. There will be designated smoking areas available outdoors.

All of the following descriptions are listed from right to left, as you face the building from the parking area.

Type A buildings are all 3 stories. 
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
3rd Floor- 2,2,2
Buildings 13,20,21,23,26,27,28,32,33,34,36,37,39,41,42,45,46 ,47,50,52,54,56 and 62 are all Type A.

Type B buildings are all 2 stories.
1st Floor- S,1,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,2,1,S
Buildings 11,17,24,30,31,40,44 and 55 are all Type B.

Type C buildings are all 3 stories.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,1,S (#6322 is a HCA GV)
3rd Floor- GV, GV (upper floors)
Buildings 15,16 19,22,25,29,43,49,51,53 and 63 are all Type C.

Type D buildings are all 3 stories.
1st Floor- 2,1,S,S,1,1,S,S,1,2
2nd Floor- 2,1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1,2
3rd Floor- 1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1
Buildings 14,18,35 and 38 are all Type D.

Type E- #48 is a 3 story building.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,GV (#4815 is a HCA GV)
2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,GV,GV(upper Floor)
3rd Floor- GV,GV,GV (upper floor of all)

Type E- #49 is a 3 story building.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,GV,1,S
3rd Floor- GV,GV,GV (upper floor of all)

Building 48 and 49 are the only Type E buildings and each has a variant configuration.

TypeF is a 3 story building.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S,1,S
3rd Floor- S,1,2,2
Building 64 is the only Type F.

TypeG is a 2 story building.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2
2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,2
Building 12 is the only Type


----------



## DeeCeeSW

Thanks SO much! This will help with location. Perhaps I didn't form my question correctly---what I meant was are there studios in OKW that are dedicated, without the connecting door to a 1-bedroom. My concern is about noise from the villa next door.


----------



## dvczerfs

DeeCeeSW said:


> Thanks SO much! This will help with location. Perhaps I didn't form my question correctly---what I meant was are there studios in OKW that are dedicated, without the connecting door to a 1-bedroom. My concern is about noise from the villa next door.



all the studios have the door that leads to a 1 bedroom. there are two doors. i never had a noise problem because of the door. now, i did have an elephant that stayed above me the last trip. thats why i make sure i get the top floor were ever they put me. this lady stomped her feet so hard when she walked the light would move in our dining room. her legs had to hurt by the end of the day.


----------



## miksicnarf

Yes, there are dedicated studios that do not connect to any other room.

OK, I want to delete this post but can't figure out how! LOL...anyway, I stayed in a studio last year and I swear I cannot visualize a connecting door, yet all info I find online indicates there are no dedicated studios. Puzzling...


----------



## DeeCeeSW

dvczerfs said:


> all the studios have the door that leads to a 1 bedroom. there are two doors. i never had a noise problem because of the door. now, i did have an elephant that stayed above me the last trip. thats why i make sure i get the top floor were ever they put me. this lady stomped her feet so hard when she walked the light would move in our dining room. her legs had to hurt by the end of the day.



Aaah, my first request is always top floor as I too have had "heavy-footed" individuals above me on more than one occasion.


----------



## DeeCeeSW

miksicnarf said:


> Yes, there are dedicated studios that do not connect to any other room.
> 
> OK, I want to delete this post but can't figure out how! LOL...anyway, I stayed in a studio last year and I swear I cannot visualize a connecting door, yet all info I find online indicates there are no dedicated studios. Puzzling...



Thanks for this. I guess the only way to truly know if there are dedicated studios is for me to call OKW directly. Will let you all know!


----------



## dianeschlicht

DeeCeeSW said:


> Thanks for this. I guess the only way to truly know if there are dedicated studios is for me to call OKW directly. Will let you all know!



There are NOT dedicated studios at OKW.  Believe me.  ALL studios at OKW are lock offs from 1 bedrooms and all are located on the outside corners of the buildings.  There are no studios on the interior of the buildings...only on the ends.


----------



## salemk

Plan on going this Dec & was wondering how the bus service was from Old Key West to MK. Does Old Key West share bus service with another resort? Does the bus go directly to MK in the morning. Never stayed at Old Key West before so just wondering?


----------



## DeeCeeSW

dianeschlicht said:


> There are NOT dedicated studios at OKW.  Believe me.  ALL studios at OKW are lock offs from 1 bedrooms and all are located on the outside corners of the buildings.  There are no studios on the interior of the buildings...only on the ends.



Thanks, Diane. It's so funny, because I called OKW earlier today and asked a CM at the front desk about this. She looked at floor plans and stated that it "appears" that there are studios that do not have a connecting door. 

However, the cm did not want to be held to that, so she suggested that I speak to someone in housekeeping and passed me on. The woman in housekeeping told me that there are studios that do not connect and that those have "full kitchenettes." She said that the lock-offs do not have a microwave or toaster, only a sink and a mini-fridge. 

The housekeeper said when making my request, I should ask for a "Refurbished studio with full kitchenette on a top floor." Now I am more confused than I was!!!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

salemk said:


> Plan on going this Dec & was wondering how the bus service was from Old Key West to MK. Does Old Key West share bus service with another resort? Does the bus go directly to MK in the morning. Never stayed at Old Key West before so just wondering?



I have not ever encountered an issue with bus service.  As I recall, there are 6 stops at OKW.  The last stop on the way out of the resort is HH.  OKW has dedicated busses and does not share.  Yes to your MK question.  Last January there was one park (can't remember which) that we also had to stop at Typhoon Lagoon, but it wasn't that way in 2009.

Hope this helps!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DeeCeeSW said:


> The housekeeper said when making my request, I should ask for a "Refurbished studio with full kitchenette on a top floor." Now I am more confused than I was!!!



Just listen to Diane and ignore what you were told by OKW.  

Here's a link to the room break downs by resort from WebmasterDoc:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37345634&postcount=2


----------



## dvczerfs

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just listen to Diane and ignore what you were told by OKW.
> 
> Here's a link to the room break downs by resort from WebmasterDoc:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37345634&postcount=2


----------



## dianeschlicht

bunkkinsmom said:


> I have not ever encountered an issue with bus service.  As I recall, there are 6 stops at OKW.  The last stop on the way out of the resort is HH.  OKW has dedicated busses and does not share.  Yes to your MK question.  Last January there was one park (can't remember which) that we also had to stop at Typhoon Lagoon, but it wasn't that way in 2009.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Actually there are 5 stops, not 6.  They are Peninsular Road, South Point, Old Turtle Pond Road, Miller's Road, and Hospitality House in that order.  As for bus service, we have always found it to be excellent from OKW.  Sure there is an occational glitch, but that's to be expected once in awhile anywhere.  

The bus to Animal Kingdom from OKW stops at Blizzard Beach (not Typhoon Lagoon), and that makes that bus slow sometimes.  Actually, AK is the only park we occationally drive to because of that.  If it's early morning in the winter though before BB opens, it's not an issue.


----------



## bunkkinsmom

dianeschlicht said:


> Actually there are 5 stops, not 6.  They are Peninsular Road, South Point, Old Turtle Pond Road, Miller's Road, and Hospitality House in that order.  As for bus service, we have always found it to be excellent from OKW.  Sure there is an occational glitch, but that's to be expected once in awhile anywhere.
> 
> The bus to Animal Kingdom from OKW stops at Blizzard Beach (not Typhoon Lagoon), and that makes that bus slow sometimes.  Actually, AK is the only park we occationally drive to because of that.  If it's early morning in the winter though before BB opens, it's not an issue.



I will ABSOLUTELY continue to follow the theme of the thread.....

"Just listen to Diane!"  

Diane, you helped me so much a couple of years ago on my first OKW stay and I am soooooooo glad you are here!  Thanks so much!


----------



## DeeCeeSW

I will also listen to Diane! 

Finally figured out that there are dedicated 2-bedroom villas and 2-bedroom lockoffs. The dedicated 2-bedrooms do not have a kitchenette in the 2nd bedroom and no outside entry from the room. I guess this is what the woman in housekeeping was explaining. Any studio that I stay in on my own will, of course, be part of a 2-bedroom lockoff.

Here's to hoping I have quiet neighbors!


----------



## dvczerfs

DeeCeeSW said:


> I will also listen to Diane!
> 
> Finally figured out that there are dedicated 2-bedroom villas and 2-bedroom lockoffs. The dedicated 2-bedrooms do not have a kitchenette in the 2nd bedroom and no outside entry from the room. I guess this is what the woman in housekeeping was explaining. Any studio that I stay in on my own will, of course, be part of a 2-bedroom lockoff.
> 
> Here's to hoping I have quiet neighbors!



top floor please!!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

dvczerfs said:


> top floor please!!!



Yes, if you want quiet neighbors, ask for top floor.  I hate being in the middle floor.  It seems I always get the people with elephants for kids or those who enjoy bouncing super balls at 5 AM or playing with the pots and pans on the floor at a similar hour.


----------



## DeeCeeSW

dianeschlicht said:


> Yes, if you want quiet neighbors, ask for top floor.  I hate being in the middle floor.  It seems I always get the people with elephants for kids or those who enjoy bouncing super balls at 5 AM or playing with the pots and pans on the floor at a similar hour.



Was my first request


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I am super excited now!

Can't wait to check it all out. I have such a picture in my mind from reading this thread - I wonder if it is right.

And I have requested a top floor studio too.


----------



## dvczerfs

dianeschlicht said:


> Yes, if you want quiet neighbors, ask for top floor.  I hate being in the middle floor.  It seems I always get the people with elephants for kids or those who enjoy bouncing super balls at 5 AM or playing with the pots and pans on the floor at a similar hour.



 heck im up by 5am!!! ill have to take a super ball with me next trip, ill bounce it off the ceiling if it gets to loud up there!


----------



## mom2t

We are considering OKW for our Jan. trip.  Can anyone let me know the order for the bus stops?  I know that renovations are going on right now.  I am concerned about my 70+ parents and their difficulty in walking. Thanks!


----------



## JackDiznee

The renovations that affected the HH bus stops should be completed by now.  It was to upgrade the luggage and airline check in area.  I doubt any more stops will be affected by the room renovations.

the order of stops coming into the resort.

Peninsular 

South Point 

Old Turtle Pond 

Miller's Rd

Hospitality House

A few times on our last visit, the driver would switch around Old Turtle Pond and Miller's Rd.   So stay sharp when returning to the resort.   One night there were about a dozen people getting off and then realized they were at the wrong stop. It caused quite a jam with them trying to get back on while others were lined up to get off.


----------



## mom2t

Thanks for the info.


----------



## bunkkinsmom

Are there any studios at OKW that connect?


----------



## SusieBea

bunkkinsmom said:


> Are there any studios at OKW that connect?



Not to each other, only to one bedrooms ultimately making a 2 bedroom lock-off.


----------



## cherjp

hello

Sorry got 2 extremely daft questions for you.

The in room safes in the 1 bedroom would they take a 17inch laptop ?

Do the washing machines ( bearing in mind I am from scotland and ours are usually different) have a place to put fabric conditioner in them during the washing cycle? i am not too keen on using the tumble dryer so not too fussed on the bounce sheets. 

Sorry if these are daft questions?

thanks


----------



## dianeschlicht

dvczerfs said:


> heck im up by 5am!!! ill have to take a super ball with me next trip, ill bounce it off the ceiling if it gets to loud up there!



LOL!  Well one trip I had to take the mop and bounce the handle on the ceiling to get my point across!  It worked too!


----------



## dianeschlicht

cherjp said:


> hello
> 
> Sorry got 2 extremely daft questions for you.
> 
> The in room safes in the 1 bedroom would they take a 17inch laptop ?
> 
> Do the washing machines ( bearing in mind I am from scotland and ours are usually different) have a place to put fabric conditioner in them during the washing cycle? i am not too keen on using the tumble dryer so not too fussed on the bounce sheets.
> 
> Sorry if these are daft questions?
> 
> thanks



I doubt you could put a lap top in the safe, because it wouldn't fit through the door.

The washing machines at OKW are full sized GE models.  I don't recall if there is a fabric conditioner spot in them, since I am allergic to fabric conditioners.


----------



## cherjp

dianeschlicht said:


> I doubt you could put a lap top in the safe, because it wouldn't fit through the door.
> 
> The washing machines at OKW are full sized GE models.  I don't recall if there is a fabric conditioner spot in them, since I am allergic to fabric conditioners.



Thanks for your help, wondering if should take laptop, just not too sure about a safe place to put it when not in use. 

I use fabric conditioner but don't like using tumble dryer except for the undies, as I usually shrink the clothes as I usually use too hot a setting.

thanks


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

cherjp said:


> Thanks for your help, wondering if should take laptop, just not too sure about a safe place to put it when not in use.
> 
> I use fabric conditioner but don't like using tumble dryer except for the undies, as I usually shrink the clothes as I usually use too hot a setting.
> 
> thanks


hi cheryl! I would just add that depending on the level of humidity in the air (& your a/c setting) it can take a VERRRRY long time for clothes to air dry at WDW! I've not had a problem with shrinkage using the lower settings.


----------



## dianeschlicht

cherjp said:


> Thanks for your help, wondering if should take laptop, just not too sure about a safe place to put it when not in use.
> 
> I use fabric conditioner but don't like using tumble dryer except for the undies, as I usually shrink the clothes as I usually use too hot a setting.
> 
> thanks



The dryers have all the usual home settings, so I wouldn't worry about shrinking.  You wont want to air dry anything, because it wont dry.  

We always have 2 laptops with us, and we just put them back in their computer bags and store them in a drawer when we are gone from the room.  We've been doing this for multiple trips a year for 15 years, and never had an issue.  We've even left them out and plugged in in plain sight without an issue.


----------



## cherjp

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> hi cheryl! I would just add that depending on the level of humidity in the air (& your a/c setting) it can take a VERRRRY long time for clothes to air dry at WDW! I've not had a problem with shrinkage using the lower settings.



Thanks very much for your help, will consider that carefully.


----------



## cherjp

dianeschlicht said:


> The dryers have all the usual home settings, so I wouldn't worry about shrinking.  You wont want to air dry anything, because it wont dry.
> 
> We always have 2 laptops with us, and we just put them back in their computer bags and store them in a drawer when we are gone from the room.  We've been doing this for multiple trips a year for 15 years, and never had an issue.  We've even left them out and plugged in in plain sight without an issue.



Thanks very much might do that with laptop too.


----------



## RLRDA

Can you now do the luggage check-in for SWA at OKW? I thought I read it was coming in the near future. Has anyone done this already? We are flying SWA and leaving WDW on 8/20 - hoping we can use this feature!


----------



## dianeschlicht

RLRDA said:


> Can you now do the luggage check-in for SWA at OKW? I thought I read it was coming in the near future. Has anyone done this already? We are flying SWA and leaving WDW on 8/20 - hoping we can use this feature!



SWA is not one of the airlines Disney will check in for.  You can always check in for those airlines covered by Disney though.  OKW used to always have the baggage check in off the entrance of the HH, but now it has it's own little area to the right of the portico.


----------



## RLRDA

dianeschlicht said:


> SWA is not one of the airlines Disney will check in for.  You can always check in for those airlines covered by Disney though.  OKW used to always have the baggage check in off the entrance of the HH, but now it has it's own little area to the right of the portico.



I thought WDW recently added SWA  I think I saw it on the Resorts Board a few months back. I'll have to go do some digging - I probably read it wrong.


----------



## RLRDA

RLRDA said:


> I thought WDW recently added SWA  I think I saw it on the Resorts Board a few months back. I'll have to go do some digging - I probably read it wrong.



This is the thread I saw: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2431861. Just wondering if any DVCers who stayed recently have been able to check their luggage for SW at OKW before leaving for MCO.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dianeschlicht said:


> SWA is not one of the airlines Disney will check in for.  You can always check in for those airlines covered by Disney though.  OKW used to always have the baggage check in off the entrance of the HH, but now it has it's own little area to the right of the portico.



SWA was added to RAC a few months ago at most resorts.  OKW and I think CBR were not immediately.  OKW had to first expand their luggage area in order to accommodate the change.  Since that finished or is almost finished I thought they planned on allowing SWA at OKW by the end of this month - or very soon anyway.


----------



## dianeschlicht

KAT4DISNEY said:


> SWA was added to RAC a few months ago at most resorts.  OKW and I think CBR were not immediately.  OKW had to first expand their luggage area in order to accommodate the change.  Since that finished or is almost finished I thought they planned on allowing SWA at OKW by the end of this month - or very soon anyway.



Aha!  It isn't listed on the member's site yet.


----------



## heathers4um

what other airlines can you check baggage through OKW?


----------



## RLRDA

KAT4DISNEY said:


> SWA was added to RAC a few months ago at most resorts.  OKW and I think CBR were not immediately.  OKW had to first expand their luggage area in order to accommodate the change.  Since that finished or is almost finished I thought they planned on allowing SWA at OKW by the end of this month - or very soon anyway.



I'll keep my fingers crossed that it is up and running by the 20th of August! We've always flown SWA and have been disappointed that they were not part of the RAC. It's such a pain to drag all the luggage back to the airport (how spoiled we've become )


----------



## Checkers

We will be there next week and are flying SWA.  I read on another thread that someone who was at OKW took pictures of the RAC area being renovated and was told by a CM (standing nearby) that it would be servicing SWA when the renovations were complete which she said would be July 20.  The DVC member said the RAC renovations were nearly completed when he checked out so I'm hoping that we will be able to check our luggage when we check-out on the 10th.  Makes sense that they would include SWA upon completion of the expansion.

When we return, I'll post my experience.


----------



## dvczerfs

cherjp said:


> hello
> 
> Sorry got 2 extremely daft questions for you.
> 
> The in room safes in the 1 bedroom would they take a 17inch laptop ?
> 
> Do the washing machines ( bearing in mind I am from scotland and ours are usually different) have a place to put fabric conditioner in them during the washing cycle? i am not too keen on using the tumble dryer so not too fussed on the bounce sheets.
> 
> Sorry if these are daft questions?
> 
> thanks



sorry if you got this already but theres no fab. soft. cup dispen. in the washer. i use to listen for the rinse cycle but what the heck, im on vacation and i dont use fab. softner anymore.  the safe is way to small, we just put our laptops in a drawer and never had a problem.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

heathers4um said:


> what other airlines can you check baggage through OKW?



Current Resort Airline Check-In Participating Airlines (Domestic only): 
American Airlines 
Continental 
Delta 
jetBlue 
United/Ted 
Alaska Airlines 
AirTran Airways 
US Airways


----------



## dianeschlicht

RLRDA said:


> It's such a pain to drag all the luggage back to the airport (how spoiled we've become )



You got that right, but since I'm boycotting Delta, I'm going to have to shlep my own luggage when I fly Sun Country.


----------



## RLRDA

Checkers said:


> When we return, I'll post my experience.



Yes, please let us know!


----------



## mamaboogie

Am very excited as we only have 4 days till we fly out to OKW!

How are the refurbs going? We are staying in a one bed villa - I'm just wondering what the chances are that we'll get a refurbed one?

Can't wait to try out this beautiful resort!


----------



## y2kdave

We  stay at OKW as a first choice every year. It's our favorite as it doesn't have that hotel atmosphere.


----------



## diddldonna

I wonder what perchange of OKW has been refurbished already? anyone know?


----------



## RLRDA

Just returned from 5 nights at OKW. We didn't have a laptop with us so I wasn't able to post a live TR. 

We had a 1BR near HH and I had looked at a resort map and requested building 11 (it looked like it was closest to the pool). We arrived at 12:30pm and our villa was ready . But it was in building 23 - oh well. Building 23 is a fabulous location!!! It is steps from the bus stop and less than 5 minutes to get to HH . It looks across at Olivia's, the light house and the pool. Now that we're in love with Blg. 23 with my luck I'll request it and never get it again. Our room was not renovated but I'm glad we got to see a room pre-reno. It was huge (as expected) and I don't think I'd read about the laundry room in the 1BR. 

My kids loved, loved, loved the Community Hall. We've been utilizing them more and more, I find. We enjoyed the boat ride to DTD a few times and the boat captains were giving out little trinkets to the kids while we were there. My youngest got a plastic sword/pirate eye patch combo one ride....glad I didn't cave in and spend the money earlier at the MK gift shop.

We have now tried all of the WDW DVC resorts! OKW is definitely one of the tops!!


----------



## 66Tink

Hi everyone!  I came here for help from all you OKW lovers out there!  I have a question; we are looking to stay at OKW for the first time at the end of June 2011 and I was thinking we would like to stay in the Turtle Pond section, but can we walk to the main pool?  We don't mind walking and have stayed at SSR and walked to the main pool from the Grandstand area and walked to DTD without complaints  Is the Turtle Pond section a good choice or is it too far from the main area?  Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Sure you can walk from Turtle Pond or anywhere else in OKW to the main pool.  All the roads have sidewalks.  Turtle Pond is not one of my favorites, but then I've always gotten rooms on the far end of it where the walk is far and the view is non-existant.  My preference is South Point or Miller's Road.  MIller's is great if you want to be near the HH pool.


----------



## mamaboogie

66Tink said:


> Hi everyone!  I came here for help from all you OKW lovers out there!  I have a question; we are looking to stay at OKW for the first time at the end of June 2011 and I was thinking we would like to stay in the Turtle Pond section, but can we walk to the main pool?  We don't mind walking and have stayed at SSR and walked to the main pool from the Grandstand area and walked to DTD without complaints  Is the Turtle Pond section a good choice or is it too far from the main area?  Thanks in advance for your help!!



Hi there! I am writing this from my lovely one bedroom villa in the Turtle Pond section (sadly we are going home tomorrow )

We love this area - although we were assigned to building 38 and I ended up asking if we could change rooms as we had a rubbish view. We are now in building 40 and have a much better water view.

Yes, you are quite far away from HH but the buses are great. We are close to a bus stop and the quiet pool (and the Turtle Shack snack counter). We haven't got to the main pool but it's only 5/10 minutes walk away.

The rooms are great! Lots of space and very comfy beds. We are lucky to be in a refurbed villa - so our two teenagers get a bed each in the lounge.

I will find it hard to stay at any other resort after this - although we would like to try SSR at some point in the future!


----------



## disneychic

Are all room types being updated?  We have a GV reserved for Feb 2011 and I was just wondering if the GV's are being updated as well, and if the reno would be completed by then????


----------



## hmillerbarilla

mamaboogie said:


> Hi there! I am writing this from my lovely one bedroom villa in the Turtle Pond section (sadly we are going home tomorrow )
> 
> We love this area - although we were assigned to building 38 and I ended up asking if we could change rooms as we had a rubbish view. We are now in building 40 and have a much better water view.
> 
> Yes, you are quite far away from HH but the buses are great. We are close to a bus stop and the quiet pool (and the Turtle Shack snack counter). We haven't got to the main pool but it's only 5/10 minutes walk away.
> 
> The rooms are great! Lots of space and very comfy beds. We are lucky to be in a refurbed villa - so our two teenagers get a bed each in the lounge.
> 
> I will find it hard to stay at any other resort after this - although we would like to try SSR at some point in the future!



DH and I arrive next Saturday for a weekend without the kids!

I've currently requested building 23 but now I'm thinking Turtle Pond area.  Is the snack counter open to fill mugs all day?  I want to make sure that we can fill our mugs by the pool.  Is that open seasonally?

I'm also hoping for a rehabbed room and I know that building 23 is less likely to have been done than a room in the Turtle Pond area.


----------



## RLRDA

hmillerbarilla said:


> DH and I arrive next Saturday for a weekend without the kids!
> 
> I've currently requested building 23 but now I'm thinking Turtle Pond area.  Is the snack counter open to fill mugs all day?  I want to make sure that we can fill our mugs by the pool.  Is that open seasonally?
> 
> I'm also hoping for a rehabbed room and I know that building 23 is less likely to have been done than a room in the Turtle Pond area.



We were in Blg. 23 last week! It has not been rehabbed yet and it's designated as "near HH". Is your reservation for a unit near HH? We loved the location.....it was a 2-3 minute walk to the snack counter/pool/CH area. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## hmillerbarilla

RLRDA said:


> We were in Blg. 23 last week! It has not been rehabbed yet and it's designated as "near HH". Is your reservation for a unit near HH? We loved the location.....it was a 2-3 minute walk to the snack counter/pool/CH area.
> 
> Have a great trip!



When I booked all the "near HH" category villas were full.  Mine is just a request.  So, I know my chances of getting that building are slim, and to be "safe" I'd like to put in a reasonable request.  That is why I'm thinking of the Turtle Pond area.

Glad to hear you loved OKW!  We were in building 62 last July and it was so convenient.  We loved the vacation feel that the resort has.  Loved it!


----------



## zorro77

Will be arriving home in 26 days to OKW. Have a request for bldg. 19-20-or 21. Won't be reno. yet but that is fine. Like the area, quite pool and short walk to bus and coffee in the morning. Cannot wait. Will be our second two weeks stay this year. Happy Halloween and good food/wine/beer times to come. Oh, maybe a cigar or two.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

I just changed my request from building 23 to Turtle Pond area.  I hope the snack bar is open over labor day!

Only one week to go!


----------



## mamaboogie

The snack bar seemed to be open most times during the day. That quiet pool was really lovely and relaxing.

They are really cracking along with the refurbs - our room was refurbed and we noticed on our first day, when we were sitting on the patio, the building next to us didn't have any blinds up - so we assumed they were being refurbed. A day or so later they looked all ready.

There were teams of vans and guys working in the buildings opposite the Turtle Pond bus stop.

The single sleeper sofa that my 14 year old slept on was very comfy and plenty big enough for an adult. My 16 year old was very happy to have the double sleeper sofa all to herself!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Well I have just well and truly fallen in love with the place. So much so that withing a week  of coming home I had rebooked for next year.

We are looking at Turtle Pond for next year - would anyone know the approx summer hours of the snack bar (August) and if it takes DDP?

Best wishes


----------



## saintstickets

The Good's Foods To Go snack bar is currently included in the DDP.  Here is a link to their menu....
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=304#menu


----------



## hmillerbarilla

mamaboogie said:


> The snack bar seemed to be open most times during the day. That quiet pool was really lovely and relaxing.
> 
> They are really cracking along with the refurbs - our room was refurbed and we noticed on our first day, when we were sitting on the patio, the building next to us didn't have any blinds up - so we assumed they were being refurbed. A day or so later they looked all ready.
> 
> There were teams of vans and guys working in the buildings opposite the Turtle Pond bus stop.
> 
> The single sleeper sofa that my 14 year old slept on was very comfy and plenty big enough for an adult. My 16 year old was very happy to have the double sleeper sofa all to herself!



The pictures of the quiet pool look wonderful!  I think it will be great!

I am hoping for a new room, but I will be OK with not getting one either.  I think OKW is such a great resort regardless.

I'll report back on the snack shack at Turtle Pond.  I'm hoping to be able to fill our mugs there.  Is there coffee?  breakfast?  Or do I have to go to Good's to Go?


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I would also be interested in any information on the Turtle pond snack bar - opening hours and DDP acceptance possibility. 

Goods to go was great for us!


----------



## kritter

Heading to OKW in October. Wondering if any of the rooms in HH have been renovated yet? This is where are room will be located. THanks, a bunch!!


----------



## andytamia

It may have been asked and answered here already.... but does anyone have a list of the refurbished GVs at OKW??


----------



## dvczerfs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lclTv0fWv6w   found this on you tube, thought it was a good video of the refurb.  sorry, couldnt find one on a grand villa.


----------



## dvczerfs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjQFFcnj3hs&feature=related heres a grand villa, not sure were you can find which ones are updated.


----------



## speicher46

We love OKW. It is truly like home !


----------



## BammBamm

We will be at OKW in 3 weeks, was wondering if anyone could tell me what would be the best building of those with GV's and 2 bedrooms would have a great view of the golf course, in a quiet area, but near a quiet pool and not a great walk to the buses? Taking 80+year old parents, wants are a pic in front of castle and ride the ferry for mom and dad wants to watch the golfers..where should we stay?


----------



## bunkkinsmom

BammBamm said:


> We will be at OKW in 3 weeks, was wondering if anyone could tell me what would be the best building of those with GV's and 2 bedrooms would have a great view of the golf course, in a quiet area, but near a quiet pool and not a great walk to the buses? Taking 80+year old parents, wants are a pic in front of castle and ride the ferry for mom and dad wants to watch the golfers..where should we stay?



We have stayed in a GV in building 63 and LOVED it.  
We sat on the balcony and watched golfers on the green right outside.
We walked to the HH, it is DIRECTLY across from the Hospitality House, but not considered the HH category.  I went with my 60 something inlaws and had no issues.

Have fun!


----------



## hmillerbarilla

Okay!  DH and I have returned from a lovely weekend at OKW!

We got a new room in Turtle Pond!
We got to relax by the pool!
We got to watch the movies at Epcot and the shows at DHS & AK and I didn't have to push/fold/lug strollers around for 3 days!!!!
(DSis and my mom had the kiddies!)

We were in room 4325 (Studio).  It was on the second floor and had a view of a very swampy pond (would this be Turtle pond?) and a fountain.  It was quiet and lovely.  The bus stop was close, the pool was close, but it was a hike up to the HH.  I will stay in the HH area when we're with the kids.

Here are a few pics of the fountain and pond:









our room:









About the Turtle Pond Snack Shack place:
While we were there it didn't open until 11a.m.  So, we never even filled our mugs there.  Both times we used the pool it was before 11 so we never even saw the place open.  It appeared that you can use the DDP there because there was the little DDP snack option sign by the sides.

We used the boat to/from DTD a couple times and it was very quick and relaxing.  I love taking the boat.  We also experienced good wait times for the buses to/from the parks.  A few times we did wait almost the full 20 minutes, but we were there in such a slow time I wasn't surprised.  We only once had a full bus, there were usually plenty of seats.

Good's to Go was OK.  We shared a turkey sandwich for a snack when we arrived and it was cold, a bit soggy and I wouldn't get it again.  We stopped in Olivia's for appetizers before we left on the Magical Express and it was great.  We shared the shrimp & grits & conch fritters and the order of crabcakes.  It was delicious and our server was fantastic.  We love Olivia's and regret that we didn't choose to do a sit down TS there this trip.  

Any questions?  We love OKW and will definitely return.  As another PP said, it really feels like home.  Love it!


----------



## hmillerbarilla

I have some other pics of OKW if any of you are interested...




















Some from the boat ride:















You can tell I'm not a "photographer" but it's fun.  Can't wait to go back!!!


----------



## diddldonna

Thanks for sharing photos, can't wait to see this all for myself in 2 weeks


----------



## cherjp

thanks for sharing your photos.

We will be there in 3 weeks time for a whole 2 weeks really excited.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

hmillerbarilla said:


> Good's to Go was OK.  We shared a turkey sandwich for a snack when we arrived and it was cold, a bit soggy and I wouldn't get it again.  We stopped in Olivia's for appetizers before we left on the Magical Express and it was great.  We shared the shrimp & grits & conch fritters and the order of crabcakes.  It was delicious and our server was fantastic.  We love Olivia's and regret that we didn't choose to do a sit down TS there this trip.


Not a big fan of Good to Go either, but in a pinch it's OK, for a really good turkey sandwich, next time try Olivia's, it's one of my faves!


----------



## csharpwv

We aren't OKW owners - but we ARE OKW Lovers!

We stayed there for the first time this past week (Thursday September 2nd - Tuesday Sept 7th) and we LOVED IT!

It really does have such a tropical laid back feel to it! 

We weren't 'too' crazy about the counter service place - but it was good enough! 

We didn't get a chance to take the ferry to DTD - and we didn't get a chance to .... well - I could go on for at least 15 minutes on what we didn't get to do - BUT - I won't!

We LOVE IT! What a great resort!
We own at three DVC resorts - and OKW is above at least one of our home resorts- if not all three!

We will be back!


----------



## DisneyNut22

It's too bad with the resort renovation they did not take the opportunity to renovate Good's.  It needs a menu and venue make-over badly.  Maybe my wish will finally come true in 20 years.  The next time OKW will be renovated.


----------



## canoe86

Heading here in November,   really looking forward to it!


----------



## zorro77

Will be home in just 8 days. Very excited to be back for two weeks of fun.


----------



## dmoore22

DisneyNut22 said:


> It's too bad with the resort renovation they did not take the opportunity to renovate Good's.  It needs a menu and venue make-over badly.  Maybe my wish will finally come true in 20 years.  The next time OKW will be renovated.



Unless things have changed we've been able to order items from Olivia's at Good's since they share the same kitchen. Being strategically located next to the Gurgling Suitcase is a real plus for us.


----------



## dvczerfs

anyone know if there is a internet conection in the second bedroom of a dedicated 2 bedroom unit? i know theres one out by the table in the kitchen area but we have 3 people, 3 lap tops and you can see were this is going. i would bring a router but i remember when we got ours at home and the hours it took on the phone to get it hooked up. any ideas?


----------



## dvczerfs

i just wanted to make the offer, we are going to be at okw from nov.30th till december 11th. we are driving and we will have a 6 foot, lighted tree with us for our room. if anyone is intrested, on friday december 10th we will be taking the tree down in our room. if anyone wants it, they can have it. the needles fall out of it. yes, a fake tree that the needles fall out of it and i wont be taking it back home. we are just going to toss it. but if anyone is intrested, the can have it. it has lights on it, all you need is your decorations. just let me know or pm me and we can meet up at okw on the 10th for a tree swap.


----------



## Simba's Mom

dvczerfs said:


> anyone know if there is a internet conection in the second bedroom of a dedicated 2 bedroom unit? i know theres one out by the table in the kitchen area but we have 3 people, 3 lap tops and you can see were this is going. i would bring a router but i remember when we got ours at home and the hours it took on the phone to get it hooked up. any ideas?



My understanding is that since the renovations, there is no longer the DVC hookup in the kitchen table area.  The good news is that, from what I've heard, the internet connection is now in the bedroom, so that every bedroom, I would think would be able to get internet.  The bad news for someof us is that we can no longer plunk our laptop on that kitchen table when we check in and leave it there all week.  I thought that was what that table was there for-to have a nice spot to use your laptop while having a snack.  Now I can't figure a use for that table for the two of us.


----------



## dvczerfs

Simba's Mom said:


> My understanding is that since the renovations, there is no longer the DVC hookup in the kitchen table area.  The good news is that, from what I've heard, the internet connection is now in the bedroom, so that every bedroom, I would think would be able to get internet.  The bad news for someof us is that we can no longer plunk our laptop on that kitchen table when we check in and leave it there all week.  I thought that was what that table was there for-to have a nice spot to use your laptop while having a snack.  Now I can't figure a use for that table for the two of us.


  thanks!!! i would have to agree with you, thats what we do also. that should work out ok, dd17 has the one bedroom to herself and dw and i will just have to fight over the one in the master bedroom. (ill lose, im sure!)


----------



## dianeschlicht

dvczerfs said:


> thanks!!! i would have to agree with you, thats what we do also. that should work out ok, dd17 has the one bedroom to herself and dw and i will just have to fight over the one in the master bedroom. (ill lose, im sure!)



Just bring along a wireless router and you'll all be good to go!


----------



## dvczerfs

dianeschlicht said:


> Just bring along a wireless router and you'll all be good to go!



i thought about that but, i remember when we got one here at home and it took about 2 hours on the phone with the company to get it to work.can i just bring ours from home, plug it in and it will work?


----------



## hmillerbarilla

dvczerfs said:


> i thought about that but, i remember when we got one here at home and it took about 2 hours on the phone with the company to get it to work.can i just bring ours from home, plug it in and it will work?



We also bring a router.  It was easy to hook back up at home.  

I just plugged it back in and it worked.


----------



## bunkkinsmom

Airport from Mac is a lifesaver.  Nothing like posting on the DIS from my OKW balcony!


----------



## LindaBabe

JUST left OKW  after an 8 night stay.  Room was in good shape, great beds, except the freezer didn't freeze.  Housekeeping was also ok, except they didn't ever replenish the TP!  Olivia's for dinner last night - prime rib - YUM.  Several of us liked it better than Chef's de France - the service was better, for sure.


----------



## bunkkinsmom

I JUST POSTED on the Mom's Panel thread my top 10 restaurants and Olivia's is in my top 5!  I adore Olivia's, great service, amazing food, and it's at OKW!!


----------



## BammBamm

We left OKW Oct 1, stayed in building 16, a 2bedroom (1612) it needed alot of TLC,the GV (1623) was alittle bit better, the one bedroom(?) for one nite also needed alot of TLC, We had a lunch and a dinner at Olivia's one of our guests had breakfast and gave it good reviews.
LindaBabe..what building were you in..grabbed a few drinks at Gurgling Suitcase, and sat(main) poolside on Thursday..
We didnt make it to the parks as our Dd's wedding(9/29)/activities was our main focus...A Disney Wedding is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

May have to cancel last minute! We are due to stay Oct 15-23 in a 1 br & now it looks like DH workplace is canceling his vacation (& our anniversary celebration.) We had to w/l some nites & EVERY single nite had cleared & we were good to go! 

I think my DVC pts can go into 'Holding' but not sure how that will work for us! I've been waiting for sooooo long to get back to WDW & OKW! I know we are at least lucky to still have our jobs, so please forgive if I seem ungrateful. Just a bit sad at the moment.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

*Mai Ku Tiki,* even though you are fortunate to still have jobs during these topsy turvy times, you still have the right to be disapointed at the possible cancellation of your vacation.  As long as you cancel at least 24hrs before arrival your points will go into holding.  Then you can use those points to make a reservation, but it will have to be made withing 60 days of intended travel and they will expire at the end of the use year.

Here's some   maybe things will still work out! Good Luck!



LindaBabe said:


> JUST  Olivia's for dinner last night - prime rib - YUM.



Love Olivia's, it's our arrival night traditional dinner!


----------



## kritter

Headed to OKW on SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bgraham34

bunkkinsmom said:


> I JUST POSTED on the Mom's Panel thread my top 10 restaurants and Olivia's is in my top 5!  I adore Olivia's, great service, amazing food, and it's at OKW!!



This is one of my favorite places for Breakfast. Dinner for me is just ok but the Breakfast I just love.


----------



## dianeschlicht

bgraham34 said:


> This is one of my favorite places for Breakfast. Dinner for me is just ok but the Breakfast I just love.



We like lunch  time at Olivia's.  I just love sitting out in the outdoor seating area midday and enjoying one of their good salads.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> May have to cancel last minute! We are due to stay Oct 15-23 in a 1 br & now it looks like DH workplace is canceling his vacation (& our anniversary celebration.) We had to w/l some nites & EVERY single nite had cleared & we were good to go!
> 
> I think my DVC pts can go into 'Holding' but not sure how that will work for us! I've been waiting for sooooo long to get back to WDW & OKW! I know we are at least lucky to still have our jobs, so please forgive if I seem ungrateful. Just a bit sad at the moment.



I'm sorry!  Here is some more pixie dust!




kritter said:


> Headed to OKW on SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yay for you!  Enjoy!!!



dianeschlicht said:


> We like lunch  time at Olivia's.  I just love sitting out in the outdoor seating area midday and enjoying one of their good salads.



I just love Olivia's.  I wish there was a way to work it into our BCV stay this December, but I think it will have to wait until summer!


----------



## mlittig

I am so happy to have found this thread   I just rented points for a 10 night stay at Old Key West  in April   It is late now but I bookmarked this page and will have the most fun reading all the pages   Thanks for all the info   I can't wait for April and our first ever DVC vacation


----------



## webcs

I know some of the resorts are fancier and newer , but I just fell in love with OKW and had absolutely no issues buying in on resale.   It is really laid out well, a village feel not as vast as Saratogo.  For someone that does not want to feel overwhelmed, it's wonderful. 

It's one of the resorts that non DVC users have little access to which is a plus I think.


----------



## Sammy

I haven't read through the entire thread, but do the refurbished 1-bedrooms now sleep 5 with the new sleeper chair?


----------



## kritter

At OKW now. Can someone tell me how they get the wireless router to work in the room?? THANKS!!


----------



## BRiTMiCK

Hi all. Just wanted to say thanks for all the info on this thread. I read through all 89 pages last night!

We're from the UK and going to WDW in May. With the offers here in the UK we can get a studio in OKW for the same cost as a room at POFQ, with dining plan. We've been umming and ahhhing for about a month over which to choose. My main concerns were that OKW is so big and we won't be driving, that it would take forever to get the Disney buses out of there before they leave for the parks. DH is concerned about not having anywhere to use snack credits for brekkie and the refillable mugs.

But you guys all love it so much, that I think you've got me persuaded, so thanks!


----------



## saintstickets

BRiTMiCK said:


> Hi all. Just wanted to say thanks for all the info on this thread. I read through all 89 pages last night!
> 
> We're from the UK and going to WDW in May. With the offers here in the UK we can get a studio in OKW for the same cost as a room at POFQ, with dining plan. We've been umming and ahhhing for about a month over which to choose. My main concerns were that OKW is so big and we won't be driving, that it would take forever to get the Disney buses out of there before they leave for the parks. DH is concerned about not having anywhere to use snack credits for brekkie and the refillable mugs.
> 
> But you guys all love it so much, that I think you've got me persuaded, so thanks!



Don't worry a bit about the bus transportation.  We never waited more than a few minutes for a bus the two times we stayed at OKW.  I just hope they are as good at AKV & BWV when we visit later this year.


----------



## sullyandsid

We are also from the UK - We are DVc members and our home resort is Animal Kingdom - but we have yet to stay there as we love OKW so much - with regards the need for a car Mick - as long as you dont need to go to international drive or anywhere else you will be ok - a taxi from OKW to Walmart is about $20 so you can stock up on water etc - We have never had any probs with the buses to the parks or the water coach to downtown. We cant wait to go back - and yes it will be OKW again. 






BRiTMiCK said:


> Hi all. Just wanted to say thanks for all the info on this thread. I read through all 89 pages last night!
> 
> We're from the UK and going to WDW in May. With the offers here in the UK we can get a studio in OKW for the same cost as a room at POFQ, with dining plan. We've been umming and ahhhing for about a month over which to choose. My main concerns were that OKW is so big and we won't be driving, that it would take forever to get the Disney buses out of there before they leave for the parks. DH is concerned about not having anywhere to use snack credits for brekkie and the refillable mugs.
> 
> But you guys all love it so much, that I think you've got me persuaded, so thanks!


----------



## BRiTMiCK

Great, thanks for the reassurances about the buses guys. Definitely set on OKW now. Gonna book it this weekend!


----------



## hollis

webcs said:


> I know some of the resorts are fancier and newer , but I just fell in love with OKW and had absolutely no issues buying in on resale.   It is really laid out well, a village feel not as vast as Saratogo.  For someone that does not want to feel overwhelmed, it's wonderful.
> 
> It's one of the resorts that non DVC users have little access to which is a plus I think.



I agree. The village feel, not the hotel fee. And of course the big rooms. We from Texas love everything big!


----------



## ~Erin~

Was booked for SSR, but changed to OKW when I saw how much more spacious the rooms are.  Can't wait for May!


----------



## dmoore22

~Erin~ said:


> Was booked for SSR, but changed to OKW when I saw how much more spacious the rooms are.  Can't wait for May!



We took a long weekend beginning October 1st for our 40th wedding anniversary. This was a delayed decision so we were not able to get our 1st choice -- OKW. We stayed at SSR which was nice. We would not hesitate to stay there again if OKW were not available. What we observed about SSR is that it is suffering from some of the same issues that we have read others complaining about OKW, ie. chipped paint, mold in the bathroom tile grout, and worn carpeting in the main traffic areas, I would say it was more severe than what we have experienced at OKW. Transportation is definitely not user friendly compared to OKW.


----------



## Tiger926

Hubby is wondering if all of the 1 bedrooms have been refurbished?

Thanks, Tiger


----------



## dianeschlicht

Tiger926 said:


> Hubby is wondering if all of the 1 bedrooms have been refurbished?
> 
> Thanks, Tiger



Not quite.  There are several buildings that have not been done, but if you request Old Turtle Pond, South Point or if you are booked in Hospitality House catagory, you will get a renovated room.


----------



## Tiger926

dianeschlicht said:


> Not quite.  There are several buildings that have not been done, but if you request Old Turtle Pond, South Point or if you are booked in Hospitality House catagory, you will get a renovated room.



Thanks for your prompt response! I haven't been on the boards much in days, so I was quickly looking through this thread, and a few others for photos of renovated rooms, or other info, but not having much luck with that at the moment, so I figured you awesome OKW lovers would be able to help.

Thanks - I'll let hubby know, Tiger


----------



## mlittig

I cannot believe our luck   I just rented points for Old Key West for one night on December 23   My daughter and I just planned this weekend to go visit friends in Tampa for a few days over Christmas and decided to try for a couple of days at Disney   I was not very hopeful that there would be any availability anywhere on site this late (let alone at Old Key West ) but lo and behold, we were able to rent points for a one bedroom   Our friends will join us and then we will go to their home for the rest of the trip   These are the same friends we will be staying at Old Key West for 9 days in April   I/we cannot wait and feel so very blessed


----------



## disneycrazycatlady

Going to my favorite resort on Thursday for 3 days at the food and wine festival. Cant wait!!


----------



## Fatalbie

I'm taking my family for a week at the world.  We leave Friday at noon. Fri & Sat at POR and then Sun - Thurs in a Grand Villa at OKW!!!  There will be 10 of us Grammy, Grumpy, 4 adults and 4 kids (2-6).  we booked this a while ago and it felt like it would never get here.  I absolutely love OKW and SSR and have only stayed in a studio at OKW. 
My dad, brother and I like to have a cigar by the jacuzzi at night, as long as it is not bothering anyone, do all the quiet pools have jacuzzis?

Jim


----------



## dmoore22

Fatalbie said:


> I'm taking my family for a week at the world.  We leave Friday at noon. Fri & Sat at POR and then Sun - Thurs in a Grand Villa at OKW!!!  There will be 10 of us Grammy, Grumpy, 4 adults and 4 kids (2-6).  we booked this a while ago and it felt like it would never get here.  I absolutely love OKW and SSR and have only stayed in a studio at OKW.
> My dad, brother and I like to have a cigar by the jacuzzi at night, as long as it is not bothering anyone, do all the quiet pools have jacuzzis?
> 
> Jim



Each has a hot tube. The main pool has a hot tube and a sauna.


----------



## dianeschlicht

dmoore22 said:


> Each has a hot tube. The main pool has a hot tube and a sauna.



LOL, they have hot tubs too!  Sorry, typos always make me laugh.  Maybe because I'm one of the worst at making them too. 

FYI, I believe the hot tub areas are considered no-smoking.  I do know you are not allowed to have alcohol in the tubs.  Frankly, if someone was smoking a cigar anywhere near a hot tub or pool, I'd have to leave the area.


----------



## dmoore22

dianeschlicht said:


> LOL, they have hot tubs too!  Sorry, typos always make me laugh.  Maybe because I'm one of the worst at making them too.
> 
> FYI, I believe the hot tub areas are considered no-smoking.  I do know you are not allowed to have alcohol in the tubs.  Frankly, if someone was smoking a cigar anywhere near a hot tub or pool, I'd have to leave the area.



I'm with you on this one!


----------



## dmoore22

dianeschlicht said:


> LOL, they have hot tubs too!  Sorry, typos always make me laugh.  Maybe because I'm one of the worst at making them too.



Of course I preach the benefits of the spell/grammar check and then fail to practice what I preach. Oops!!


----------



## edk35

BUMP BUMP


----------



## edk35

I am going to book OKW for 5 nights in Jan.  We would love a Refurb but we also like to request the HH area. Are any bldgs finished in the HH area or near the HH? THANKS


----------



## edk35

Okay I booked OKW for 5 nights starting on Jan. 21st in a 2br. The HH category was full so I just requested to be near HH. I also requested a refurb. villa for the sleeper chair.  I guess time will tell as to whether we get either request.


----------



## Tiger926

edk35 said:


> Okay I booked OKW for 5 nights starting on Jan. 21st in a 2br. The HH category was full so I just requested to be near HH. I also requested a refurb. villa for the sleeper chair.  I guess time will tell as to whether we get either request.



Hope you have a great trip, Denise! Good luck with getting your refurb unit - hubby wants to stay in one of those as well. They look amazing!

I see that you still don't have a summer 2011 trip planned - we are actually just staying at AKV for 10 nights, and are looking forward to no split stay.

Tiger


----------



## edk35

Tiger926 said:


> Hope you have a great trip, Denise! Good luck with getting your refurb unit - hubby wants to stay in one of those as well. They look amazing!
> 
> I see that you still don't have a summer 2011 trip planned - we are actually just staying at AKV for 10 nights, and are looking forward to no split stay.
> 
> Tiger




HI!!!!  We are skipping a summer trip this year. We did 4 in a row. I think if we go again (after Jan.) we will go in Nov. over Thanksgiving week. We have been that week 4 times too. That and Jan. are our fave times to go. I know you will love AKV. We stayed 2 nights there with our CRAZY SPLIT of 2009.


----------



## supersuperwendy

I'm so excited about our first trip to OKW it's all I can think about!  I'm trying to decide if we should use garden grocer for breakfast stuff or just eat at the resort.  How's the breakfast CS offerings?


----------



## Tiger926

edk35 said:


> HI!!!!  We are skipping a summer trip this year. We did 4 in a row. I think if we go again (after Jan.) we will go in Nov. over Thanksgiving week. We have been that week 4 times too. That and Jan. are our fave times to go. I know you will love AKV. We stayed 2 nights there with our CRAZY SPLIT of 2009.



We would love to be able to go at other times of the year, but with being a teacher, that isn't possible. They are actually talking about all year schooling, so vacations would be spread out, and hubby can't wait for that, as we could go to WDW at other times of year, besides our big 2 week summer trips in the sweltering heat. We've been in: Jan, March, April, May (maternity leaves allowed for spring trips, and loved it in April/May), June, July, Aug and December. But those are all peak holiday seasons, and very busy! Would love to go in October for Halloween, or in February.

We love AKV so much that we also own there, so we are looking forward to 11 days straight over there. No split stay for the first time in years!

Have a wonderful trip to OKW, Tiger


----------



## edk35

Tiger926 said:


> We would love to be able to go at other times of the year, but with being a teacher, that isn't possible. They are actually talking about all year schooling, so vacations would be spread out, and hubby can't wait for that, as we could go to WDW at other times of year, besides our big 2 week summer trips in the sweltering heat. We've been in: Jan, March, April, May (maternity leaves allowed for spring trips, and loved it in April/May), June, July, Aug and December. But those are all peak holiday seasons, and very busy! Would love to go in October for Halloween, or in February.
> 
> We love AKV so much that we also own there, so we are looking forward to 11 days straight over there. No split stay for the first time in years!
> 
> Have a wonderful trip to OKW, Tiger



We own at AKV too!!!   I would love to be able to travel to Disney in off times but it is hard with the kids school schedules too. We get a full week off at Thanksgiving but our dd in college now, only gets Wed. through Friday with the weekend. So those are kind of out now too. HOWEVER she is applying for the college program and hopefully will be at Disney for a semester next fall or winter semester of 2011/2012. If she gets in then we will try our best to visit for a week when she is there.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

checking in to a studio at OKW on 11/11, never stayed at any of the DVC resorts before, looking forward to trying something new!


----------



## dmoore22

edk35 said:


> I am going to book OKW for 5 nights in Jan.  We would love a Refurb but we also like to request the HH area. Are any bldgs finished in the HH area or near the HH? THANKS



We were in a refurbished unit in Building 14 last June.


----------



## dianeschlicht

dmoore22 said:


> We were in a refurbished unit in Building 14 last June.



In JUNE????  Wow, I didn't know they did HH  that long ago.


----------



## dmoore22

dianeschlicht said:


> In JUNE????  Wow, I didn't know they did HH  that long ago.



This was the beginning of June, 2010. We had been staying in building 26. When we were departing we had some major car issues. They found us accommodations in building 14 while are car was being repaired. The new drapes, paint, etc. provided for a peaceful ambiance though we still prefer the original OKW decor. The verdict is still out on the "granite" counter-tops. I'm still somewhat partial to the tropical tile counters. That being said, I can't think of a better place to have your car break down and to be stranded while the repairs are going on. Fortunately we had some banked points that allowed us to stretch our OKW visit.


----------



## joandegennaro

A question for all you OKW experts.  I am planning our 2 DVC stay prior to our first visit home.  It will be in Oct '11 and will include the Holiday weekend which is Thanksgiving here in Canada and I believe Columbus Day in the US.  How hard is it to book a studio for a 12 day stay starting the Sunday of the weekend before the holiday weekend?  Is this something I will have to book at 11 months from my checking day and each day afterward in order to get the room I want or could I wait till 7 days from my check out day 11 months out?

TIA


----------



## edk35

joandegennaro said:


> A question for all you OKW experts.  I am planning our 2 DVC stay prior to our first visit home.  It will be in Oct '11 and will include the Holiday weekend which is Thanksgiving here in Canada and I believe Columbus Day in the US.  How hard is it to book a studio for a 12 day stay starting the Sunday of the weekend before the holiday weekend?  Is this something I will have to book at 11 months from my checking day and each day afterward in order to get the room I want or could I wait till 7 days from my check out day 11 months out?
> 
> TIA



You own at OKW so what would be the advantage of waiting until the 7th month mark? I would go for the home field advantage and book at 11 months. 

Oopss I read that wrong. I thought you were asking if you can wait to book at the 7 month mark. Hmmmmm let's let an expert answer this. LOL


----------



## supersuperwendy

OKW looks so big!  Will we be ok staying there without a car?  I'm scared we'll have a really long walk to a bus stop.


----------



## dvczerfs

supersuperwendy said:


> OKW looks so big!  Will we be ok staying there without a car?  I'm scared we'll have a really long walk to a bus stop.


 youll be fine, all the bus stops are with in walking distance.


----------



## riatees

OKW lover here!!!  We own at OKW, BW and VB.  OKW was our first home and while all of the DVC's are wonderful, OKW will always be my favorite.


----------



## joandegennaro

edk35 said:


> You own at OKW so what would be the advantage of waiting until the 7th month mark? I would go for the home field advantage and book at 11 months.
> 
> Oopss I read that wrong. I thought you were asking if you can wait to book at the 7 month mark. Hmmmmm let's let an expert answer this. LOL



I re-read my post and I may not have been as clear in typing as I was in my thoughts.  What I need to know is if this is a difficult time to book a studio at OKW.  I know that it is F&W time but I'm not looking to be at an Epcot resort.  Do OKW regulars think I would be ok to either wait until I reach 7 days from my checkout date 11 months out or because it is a Holiday weekend should I call everyday after I book my first 7 days at my 11 month window to book the other 5 days which will include the holiday Monday.


----------



## Cinders Mum

we are OKW converts.  I still love the Polynesian resort, but there is something very special about OKW too.
and non driving too, and can say that with a couple of exceptions, the bus service was the absolute best we've experienced on property.
Many times we were the only family on the bus, and only twice did we even have to stand (which having stayed at other resorts, when a couple of times would be the number of times we got a seat !!!!)

If they could improve dining options (yep that old potato) then it'd be perfect.


----------



## barrysprot36

joandegennaro said:


> I re-read my post and I may not have been as clear in typing as I was in my thoughts.  What I need to know is if this is a difficult time to book a studio at OKW.  I know that it is F&W time but I'm not looking to be at an Epcot resort.  Do OKW regulars think I would be ok to either wait until I reach 7 days from my checkout date 11 months out or because it is a Holiday weekend should I call everyday after I book my first 7 days at my 11 month window to book the other 5 days which will include the holiday Monday.



I would think you should be OK waiting till your check-out date at 11 months, OKW is a huge Resort.



Cinders Mum said:


> we are OKW converts.  I still love the Polynesian resort, but there is something very special about OKW too.
> and non driving too, and can say that with a couple of exceptions, the bus service was the absolute best we've experienced on property.
> Many times we were the only family on the bus, and only twice did we even have to stand (which having stayed at other resorts, when a couple of times would be the number of times we got a seat !!!!)
> 
> If they could improve dining options (yep that old potato) then it'd be perfect.



I'm glad you loved your stay there Val, it's our favourite Resort even in front of BLT if we were totally honest 

Caron


----------



## ekm

joandegennaro said:


> A question for all you OKW experts.  I am planning our 2 DVC stay prior to our first visit home.  It will be in Oct '11 and will include the Holiday weekend which is Thanksgiving here in Canada and I believe Columbus Day in the US.  How hard is it to book a studio for a 12 day stay starting the Sunday of the weekend before the holiday weekend?  Is this something I will have to book at 11 months from my checking day and each day afterward in order to get the room I want or could I wait till 7 days from my check out day 11 months out?
> 
> TIA



You'll probably be fine. Canadian Thanksgiving shouldn't be as busy as that of the US. As someone else mentioned, OKW is a huge resort. Also, there are so many other resorts on property now, many of which are more popular than OKW, and this increases OKW availability.


----------



## dmoore22

ekm said:


> You'll probably be fine. Canadian Thanksgiving shouldn't be as busy as that of the US. As someone else mentioned, OKW is a huge resort. Also, there are so many other resorts on property now, many of which are more popular than OKW, and this increases OKW availability.



Agreed, but, that being said, if OKW is your home resort it is so nice to book at the 11 month window and get exactly what you want. I've had my share of anxious moments because I decided to wait. I ended up on the waitlist and did get what we wanted but we did't enjoy the anxiety.


----------



## joandegennaro

I wasn't sure how busy the Columbus Day weekend is in WDW which also happens to be the Canadian Thanksgiving.  I was so concerned that I wouldn't be able to get the "holiday weekend" without having to "walk" the reservation.  Turns out I've been able to book the weekend now and just have to add the weekdays that follow.

On another note I recieved an email saying that OKW main pool was going to be closed for refirb in March.  When I called MS they said it was to do with the new way of making requests and there is no scheduled pool refirb.  But I guess that can always change.

Thanks to all who chimed in with advice.


----------



## Skrutti

I have now booked 28 nights next summer at Old Key West.  But I´m gonna try to change the first 7 nights to Beach Club at the 7 month mark. 

I think Old Key West will be a perfect resort to have a long stay!


----------



## dianeschlicht

joandegennaro said:


> I re-read my post and I may not have been as clear in typing as I was in my thoughts.  What I need to know is if this is a difficult time to book a studio at OKW.  I know that it is F&W time but I'm not looking to be at an Epcot resort.  Do OKW regulars think I would be ok to either wait until I reach 7 days from my checkout date 11 months out or because it is a Holiday weekend should I call everyday after I book my first 7 days at my 11 month window to book the other 5 days which will include the holiday Monday.



If you are booking 11 months ahead, there is no reason to worry.  Just call 11 months from your check out date, and you'll be fine at OKW.   Rembember, we are the second largest DVC resort, s there will usually be available rooms for all catagories with the possible exception of HH most times.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

Does OKW have a pizza delivery service thru Disney?

I see it listed on the "in room dining" menus for other resorts and OKW doesn't have room service... so just wondering.


----------



## edk35

hmillerbarilla said:


> Does OKW have a pizza delivery service thru Disney?
> 
> I see it listed on the "in room dining" menus for other resorts and OKW doesn't have room service... so just wondering.



We got it once at OKW. However we prefer to just order off site. We were not that impressed with the Disney pizza.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

edk35 said:


> We got it once at OKW. However we prefer to just order off site. We were not that impressed with the Disney pizza.



Thanks for the reply.  Here is what I'm trying to plan.

My DS will turn 5 the night we check in to OKW next August.  I'm starting to figure out my ADRs and all that, and was thinking it might be more fun to just hang in the 2BD and order in.

We may/may not be traveling with 2-3 of my girlfriends and their families so I thought this would be a good idea since it would contain all the children and we wouldn't be watching them chase coconuts at 'Ohana or something.  I could be looking at 14 adults and 8 kids at the very most.

So, I thought of the pizza delivery.  We will have a car so I could also do some shopping outside the world, but sometimes it is nice to just have it all taken care of.

Does Olivia's do any type of party platters?  We love their food.  I'm sure there is a whole party organization that I'm completely unaware of.  Any advice?


----------



## supersuperwendy

Only 77 days until OKW!!  I'm so excited!  

Question...  Do the 1 bedroom villas have baby high chairs?


----------



## dmoore22

supersuperwendy said:


> Only 77 days until OKW!!  I'm so excited!
> 
> Question...  Do the 1 bedroom villas have baby high chairs?



Yes. The one we stayed in did in addition to a porta-crib.


----------



## dmoore22

edk35 said:


> We got it once at OKW. However we prefer to just order off site. We were not that impressed with the Disney pizza.



This one of those subjective evaluations. We we've ordered through Disney and, even though I thought the pizzas were OK our kids thought they we're fantastic. It's now become a must-do for them. But, then again, they have much different tastes than me.  They are prepared and delivered from Port Orleans.


----------



## Simba's Mom

dmoore22 said:


> This one of those subjective evaluations. We we've ordered through Disney and, even though I thought the pizzas were OK our kids thought they we're fantastic. It's now become a must-do for them. But, then again, they have much different tastes than me.  They are prepared and delivered from Port Orleans.



LOL!  Someone told me that, too.  She wasn't crazy about the pizza at OKW, but the kids loved it.  I've seen Papa John's delivering to the villas at OKW.  DS delivered pizza for Papa John's at the time, and when the Papa John's car pulled up in front of our villa, I thought it was DS surprising us.  Sadly, no.


----------



## dsneygirl

Hey OKW experts.  We just got a 2 bedroom for Sat Dec 4th , we wanted to add 1 night and there was nothing at AKL.  MS said it was near the Hospitality House, is that a guaranteed booking?


----------



## Estella

My daughter and I will be staying at OKW 12/8-14 - we are excited for our 3rd trip to WDW.  Our first visit to WDW we stayed with friends at OKW who had just bought DVC.  This time we are on our own and will be celebrating her 9th bday!


----------



## dmoore22

dsneygirl said:


> Hey OKW experts.  We just got a 2 bedroom for Sat Dec 4th , we wanted to add 1 night and there was nothing at AKL.  MS said it was near the Hospitality House, is that a guaranteed booking?



I f your reservation says "Accommodation: DLX 2 BR Villa near HospHouse" then the answer is "yes."  It will be on your hard copy and your Vacation Details at DVCmember.com


----------



## dsneygirl

dmoore22 said:


> I f your reservation says "Accommodation: DLX 2 BR Villa near HospHouse" then the answer is "yes."  It will be on your hard copy and your Vacation Details at DVCmember.com




Thank you.  The reservation is from my sister's account (she is a member too) but she said the person at MS was quite clear that it was near HH and someone else had just cancelled it.

I will ask her to check online.


----------



## quandrea

Just found this thread and I love it.  OKW is our favourite as well.  The renos have made the place just beautiful.  I think the best of all.  No where else can you get that kind of space.  I also love the full size washer dryer.  With three babes, I need it.  We are headed there in Jan for ten nights.  My SIL is using our points for July.  i'm trying to convince her that OKW is the place to stay.


----------



## dmoore22

quandrea said:


> Just found this thread and I love it.  OKW is our favourite as well.  The renos have made the place just beautiful.  I think the best of all.  No where else can you get that kind of space.  I also love the full size washer dryer.  With three babes, I need it.  We are headed there in Jan for ten nights.  My SIL is using our points for July.  i'm trying to convince her that OKW is the place to stay.



I'm totally biased and myopic in my view of OKW. Hence, it is the best. I have mixed emotions about some components of the renos. Some components are actually wonderful while others have taken away from the tropical OKW as Hemingway knew it feel. I could rant but I won't because, in spite of the changes, OKW is still the best. We'll be there when our tickers say and it's agony waiting.


----------



## ChrisMouse

I've tried to do a search, but can't figure out if the renovations are mostly complete or not?

I assume the studios are also being renovated?  

We will be there next week    and it has been what feels like forever.  Our last trip was May 2009 (we did DLR last January).

Hoping to get a renovated studio...what are my chances??


----------



## edk35

dmoore22 said:


> This one of those subjective evaluations. We we've ordered through Disney and, even though I thought the pizzas were OK our kids thought they we're fantastic. It's now become a must-do for them. But, then again, they have much different tastes than me.  They are prepared and delivered from Port Orleans.



They come in cute pizza boxes too.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

ChrisMouse said:


> I've tried to do a search, but can't figure out if the renovations are mostly complete or not?
> 
> I assume the studios are also being renovated?
> 
> We will be there next week    and it has been what feels like forever.  Our last trip was May 2009 (we did DLR last January).
> 
> Hoping to get a renovated studio...what are my chances??



Request Turtle Pond--I think those are all re-done.  We had a renovated studio over Labor Day weekend.

I think my question is on the last page and I'm going to ask it again.

Does anyone know if Olivia's does any party platters or something?  I'm the one that is thinking of ordering Disney pizza and throwing together a birthday party for DS.  But, I'll need more than just pizza, or would prefer Olivia's food.  What are my options??

Should I just go to a grocery store?  I'm looking to feed tops 14 adults and 8 kids.

Thanks!


----------



## saphyre

In my opinion OKW was the first and is the best.  I wish I could just move in to the 3 BR and never leave.


----------



## Deb & Bill

hmillerbarilla said:


> Request Turtle Pond--I think those are all re-done.  We had a renovated studio over Labor Day weekend.
> 
> I think my question is on the last page and I'm going to ask it again.
> 
> Does anyone know if Olivia's does any party platters or something?  I'm the one that is thinking of ordering Disney pizza and throwing together a birthday party for DS.  But, I'll need more than just pizza, or would prefer Olivia's food.  What are my options??
> 
> Should I just go to a grocery store?  I'm looking to feed tops 14 adults and 8 kids.
> 
> Thanks!



Olivia's doesn't do food to go.  You could try Publix for a party tray. 

Where do you plan to have your party?


----------



## hmillerbarilla

Deb & Bill said:


> Olivia's doesn't do food to go.  You could try Publix for a party tray.
> 
> Where do you plan to have your party?



Thanks for the reply.  That's too bad since I love Olivia's appetizers!

Our group will mostly all be at OKW. I'm hoping to just do an "open house" type of thing in our 2 bedroom for maybe 1 1/2 hours or something for dinner.  I doubt I'll get that many people at once and the kids are really little so I know it won't be a long get-together.  I think I'll have enough space in the living area and balcony for the group.

I actually even thought of just hanging out by Good's at the picnic tables but that might be weird.

I think I'm liking the grocery store idea.  Even just for some veggies and dip or something to go with the pizza.


----------



## dmoore22

hmillerbarilla said:


> Does anyone know if Olivia's does any party platters or something?  I'm the one that is thinking of ordering Disney pizza and throwing together a birthday party for DS.  But, I'll need more than just pizza, or would prefer Olivia's food.  What are my options??
> Thanks!



It's been several years since we did this but we could order from Olivia's menu at Goods-to-Go. They were able to do this since Olivia's and Good's uses the same kitchen and cooks. We haven't done this in several years so this may have changed. How did we find out about it in the first place? We just asked.


----------



## dmoore22

Per chance is this turning into OKW Lovers Pt. 2?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2596841


----------



## dianeschlicht

corinnak said:


> Boy, those OKW lovers and owners sure aren't jumping on this bandwagon.  I know they are out there.....but they are such a mature, laid back group, apparently, that they aren't jumping to gush about how much they love the place.
> 
> Well, I'll say that I love Old Key West.   It is so pretty there.  Much as I and DH and our boys love our "homes", there is something about OKW that really calls to me personally.
> 
> My advice to you, bababear, is to change that "?" to a "!" in the thread title.  Hopefully some of the Old Key Westies will join in.  They also may not want to increase the hype on their resort cause they don't want to create a "run on the bank," so to speak.
> 
> Here are a couple of photos to get things rolling.   Cause who can resist photos, I ask you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the tiles in the women's changing room near the pool.  A weird thing to photograph, I'll grant you.  But I was in there alone, and these tiles are SO amazing.  I wonder if they have the same tiles in the men's.



Some of those same tiles from that restroom near Olivia's are also part of the decor in the hall 3/4 bath in the OKW GV!!  I love those tiles!


----------



## wiltonken

OKW is the best. The resort has the largest rooms with a low point grid. It is also the place to stay if you want to stay away from the "crowds".


----------



## dvczerfs

wiltonken said:


> OKW is the best. The resort has the largest rooms with a low point grid. It is also the place to stay if you want to stay away from the "crowds".



sssshhhhhhhhhh!!    dont spread that around!!!


----------



## dmoore22

corinnak said:


> Boy, those OKW lovers and owners sure aren't jumping on this bandwagon.  I know they are out there.....but they are such a mature, laid back group, apparently, that they aren't jumping to gush about how much they love the place.
> 
> Well, I'll say that I love Old Key West.   It is so pretty there.  Much as I and DH and our boys love our "homes", there is something about OKW that really calls to me personally.
> 
> My advice to you, bababear, is to change that "?" to a "!" in the thread title.  Hopefully some of the Old Key Westies will join in.  They also may not want to increase the hype on their resort cause they don't want to create a "run on the bank," so to speak.
> 
> Here are a couple of photos to get things rolling.   Cause who can resist photos, I ask you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the tiles in the women's changing room near the pool.  A weird thing to photograph, I'll grant you.  But I was in there alone, and these tiles are SO amazing.  I wonder if they have the same tiles in the men's.



There's no place like home! There's no place like home!  Just seeing these images makes the wait till our next stay that much more difficult. I'm already dreaming of the palm trees and poinsettias outside the Hospitality House this Christmas season. Olivia's, The Gurgling Suitcase, . . . resistance is futile.


----------



## Jerry@dvcstore

I love my Home Resort. There is no other resort like it.


----------



## Lexxiefern

Anyone know what time the pool and slide are open until? We check in on Monday and I want to be able to go down the slide after dinner if possible. TIA!


----------



## dmoore22

Lexxiefern said:


> Anyone know what time the pool and slide are open until? We check in on Monday and I want to be able to go down the slide after dinner if possible. TIA!



Pool hours are 9 am to 10 pm


----------



## dianeschlicht

Just 13 days before we get "home"!!!


----------



## Mouse511

Diane - we are here now and in a referbed room - if you dont mind the Turtle Pond area - ask for a referb'ed room - they are really nice !!!


----------



## JeanfromBNA

Mouse511 said:


> Diane - we are here now and in a referbed room - if you dont mind the Turtle Pond area - ask for a referb'ed room - they are really nice !!!



We are planning to stay at OKW in February.  What's wrong with the Turtle Pond area?  Do you think that it will be easy to get a refurbished room by then?


----------



## BobNed

JeanfromBNA said:


> We are planning to stay at OKW in February.  What's wrong with the Turtle Pond area?  Do you think that it will be easy to get a refurbished room by then?



The refurb should be pretty close to completely done by February.  Personally I don't think there's anything wrong with Turtle Pond, but then I haven't found any area I don't like at OKW.


----------



## dmoore22

BobNed said:


> The refurb should be pretty close to completely done by February.  Personally I don't think there's anything wrong with Turtle Pond, but then I haven't found any area I don't like at OKW.


----------



## edk35

BobNed said:


> The refurb should be pretty close to completely done by February.  Personally I don't think there's anything wrong with Turtle Pond, but then I haven't found any area I don't like at OKW.




We requested a 2 bedroom REFURB NEAR HH for our Jan. 21st 6 night trip. I hope we get it.


----------



## JeanfromBNA

How far/long of a walk is it from, say, the middle villas on Turtle Pond Road to the hospitality house?


----------



## Deb & Bill

JeanfromBNA said:


> How far/long of a walk is it from, say, the middle villas on Turtle Pond Road to the hospitality house?



Maybe 5 or 10 minutes, max.  Turtle Pond area has some nice views of the golf course.


----------



## BobNed

JeanfromBNA said:


> How far/long of a walk is it from, say, the middle villas on Turtle Pond Road to the hospitality house?





Deb & Bill said:


> Maybe 5 or 10 minutes, max.  Turtle Pond area has some nice views of the golf course.



As an alternative or if the weather is bad, you can always jump on any bus.  They all stop at Hospitality House last on the way out of the resort.


----------



## n2mm

I'll be staying in a studio at OKW for the first time this January for 2 weeks.  I've stayed in a 2 bedroom a few years ago, but never a studio.  We are booked at HH area.  We are wondering what the balcony/patio is like.  Are they larger than the other DVC resorts?  Why should I choose one over the other?  I'm leaning to the upper floor.  We love using our outside space while on vacation.  Does anyone find the lower level to be cold/damp.  Since we are going in January that too would be a concern.  I've not made any request.  I figured with a guaranteed HH booking, I didn't really need to request anything.  The only time we stayed at OKW (2 bedroom) we were in building 60 or 62 and we loved the HUGE outside patio area! I tried to find a picture of the patio area for a studio but couldn't find anything.


----------



## dmoore22

n2mm said:


> I'll be staying in a studio at OKW for the first time this January for 2 weeks.  I've stayed in a 2 bedroom a few years ago, but never a studio.  We are booked at HH area.  We are wondering what the balcony/patio is like.  Are they larger than the other DVC resorts?  Why should I choose one over the other?  I'm leaning to the upper floor.  We love using our outside space while on vacation.  Does anyone find the lower level to be cold/damp.  Since we are going in January that too would be a concern.  I've not made any request.  I figured with a guaranteed HH booking, I didn't really need to request anything.  The only time we stayed at OKW (2 bedroom) we were in building 60 or 62 and we loved the HUGE outside patio area! I tried to find a picture of the patio area for a studio but couldn't find anything.



We've stayed in the 1 BR, 2 BR and studios.  The studio balconies are not as generous as those in the larger villas but we do find them to be roomier and private compared to the other DVC resorts in which we have stayed. Here is a link to OKW studio pictures. http://allears.net/acc/g_okw.htm

We have stayed on each floor in a studio and have not noticed a difference or issues in regards to a ground level unit vs. an upper floor other than how it affects your view from the balcony.


----------



## n2mm

dmoore22 said:


> We've stayed in the 1 BR, 2 BR and studios.  The studio balconies are not as generous as those in the larger villas but we do find them to be roomier and private compared to the other DVC resorts in which we have stayed. Here is a link to OKW studio pictures. http://allears.net/acc/g_bwv.htm
> 
> We have stayed on each floor in a studio and have not noticed a difference or issues in regards to a ground level unit vs. an upper floor other than how it affects your view from the balcony.



Thanks for the info.  I can't open the website as my virus scan is telling me that there's something bad on Debs site right now.  I was on it over the weekend, but now my security software is warning me not to click on it.  It has her site listed as "dangerous".


----------



## dmoore22

n2mm said:


> Thanks for the info.  I can't open the website as my virus scan is telling me that there's something bad on Debs site right now.  I was on it over the weekend, but now my security software is warning me not to click on it.  It has her site listed as "dangerous".



Plus I originally posted the link to Boardwalk instead of OKW. Oops: http://allears.net/acc/g_okw.htm


----------



## n2mm

dmoore22 said:


> Plus I originally posted the link to Boardwalk instead of OKW. Oops: http://allears.net/acc/g_okw.htm



Thanks...I see that now.  I'll open it when I get an OK from my security software.


----------



## Deb & Bill

The OKW patio/porch for the studio is about 5x5.  Room for two chairs and a small side table.  Problem with studios at OKW is that most of them are on the ends of the building and that's where they put the A/C units and other utilities.  Or you might be along the sidewalk that goes past the building and have cars parking right at the edge of your patio.


----------



## n2mm

Deb & Bill said:


> The OKW patio/porch for the studio is about 5x5.  Room for two chairs and a small side table.  Problem with studios at OKW is that most of them are on the ends of the building and that's where they put the A/C units and other utilities.  Or you might be along the sidewalk that goes past the building and have cars parking right at the edge of your patio.



Thanks for the warnings.  So would you think the upper level vs the lower level is a better choice?


----------



## Deb & Bill

n2mm said:


> Thanks for the warnings.  So would you think the upper level vs the lower level is a better choice?



Probably, but then you might be at eye level to the tree leaves.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Deb & Bill said:


> Probably, but then you might be at eye level to the tree leaves.



While that's true, I think most studios on upper floors are likely to have better views than the first floor.  One of the things I don't like about OKW lock offs is  that the studio balcony doesn't offer much privacy from the 1 bedroom section of the lock off, and vice versa.  If I'm staying in a lock off one bedroom, I usually close the binds nearest the studio balcony.  I have been unerved several times when I have glanced out the window and have become aware of being watched by someone on the studio balcony.


----------



## n2mm

dianeschlicht said:


> While that's true, I think most studios on upper floors are likely to have better views than the first floor.  One of the things I don't like about OKW lock offs is  that the studio balcony doesn't offer much privacy from the 1 bedroom section of the lock off, and vice versa.  If I'm staying in a lock off one bedroom, I usually close the blinds nearest the studio balcony.  I have been unerved several times when I have glanced out the window and *have become aware of being watched by someone on the studio balcony*.



Oh my!  I'll keep this in mind.  BTW -- are there any dedicated studios at OKW?  Or are they all lock offs?


----------



## n2mm

Deb & Bill said:


> Probably, but then you might be at eye level to the tree leaves.



That's OK with me.  We were just at BLT and BCV 2 weeks ago and we were on the second floor at BLT and had a tree view, then after the cruise we checked in to BCV and also on the second floor and we had a tree view and actually one branch growing across the balconey (we tried to redirect it off the balconey to continue growing elsewhere).  I'm allergic to mold and mildew and was a little concerned about the ground level with all of the foliage at OKW.  Thanks for all of the tips.


----------



## Deb & Bill

n2mm said:


> Oh my!  I'll keep this in mind.  BTW -- are there any dedicated studios at OKW?  Or are they all lock offs?



No dedicated.  All lockoffs. 

I know what you are saying, Diane.  I'll usually wave to the guests in the studio before I close the blinds.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Deb & Bill said:


> No dedicated.  All lockoffs.
> 
> I know what you are saying, Diane.  I'll usually wave to the guests in the studio before I close the blinds.



LOL, so do I!  I had one experience a couple of years ago that really creeped me out.  The guy in the studio was actually leaning over the railing trying to get a closer look into our living room.


----------



## dmoore22

dianeschlicht said:


> LOL, so do I!  I had one experience a couple of years ago that really creeped me out.  The guy in the studio was actually leaning over the railing trying to get a closer look into our living room.



I won't have to lean as far with the new zoom lens on my SLR.


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> I won't have to lean as far with the new zoom lens on my SLR.



 i think thats what they call a creeper now days. we always have the blinds on the side closed.


----------



## dmoore22

dvczerfs said:


> i think thats what they call a creeper now days. we always have the blinds on the side closed.



Hmmmm. I guess I will have to spring for that periscope attachment after all.


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

dianeschlicht said:


> I usually close the binds nearest the studio balcony.  I have been unerved several times when I have glanced out the window and have become aware of being watched by someone on the studio balcony.



As an OKW studio user, I am always relieved when the 1-bedroom side closes the blinds.  I never feel like I can use the balcony if the blinds are open, it's just to close.


----------



## dmoore22

JaxDisneyFans said:


> As an OKW studio user, I am always relieved when the 1-bedroom side closes the blinds.  I never feel like I can use the balcony if the blinds are open, it's just to close.



I don't think that I have stayed in any DVC Resort studio where I've felt a complete sense of privacy when using the balcony. OKW has the issue with the one BR side as mentioned above. When I've stayed at other DVC resort studios I feel as if I'm sharing the balcony in which a thin partition is all that is separating me from our neighbors. We can eavesdrop on our neighbors or our neighbors can eavesdrop upon us without even trying. At OKW the "It depends" factor kicks in. It depends upon which unit your in. Last Christmas we stayed in a studio in building 45 and felt a complete sense of privacy. The mature foliage was strategically located such that we felt protected from the eyes of the neighboring unit while we still had an unobstructed water view.


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> I don't think that I have stayed in any DVC Resort studio where I've felt a complete sense of privacy when using the balcony. OKW has the issue with the one BR side as mentioned above. When I've stayed at other DVC resort studios I feel as if I'm sharing the balcony in which a thin partition is all that is separating me from our neighbors. We can eavesdrop on our neighbors or our neighbors can eavesdrop upon us without even trying. At OKW the "It depends" factor kicks in. It depends upon which unit your in. Last Christmas we stayed in a studio in building 45 and felt a complete sense of privacy. The mature foliage was strategically located such that we felt protected from the eyes of the neighboring unit while we still had an unobstructed water view.



the only resort we stayed at with a private feeling was in the tower at the contemp.(the a frame) the only way your going to see the people next to you is if you lean over the railing, 100 foot in the air, and look around the wall. it took me a few days to get use to how high you are. it dont look bad from thr ground but when your out on the ledge, yuk!!


----------



## dmoore22

dvczerfs said:


> the only resort we stayed at with a private feeling was in the tower at the contemp.(the a frame) the only way your going to see the people next to you is if you lean over the railing, 100 foot in the air, and look around the wall. it took me a few days to get use to how high you are. it dont look bad from thr ground but when your out on the ledge, yuk!!



On Thanksgiving we reviewed our photos from the F&W Festival. We stayed at SSR for a long weekend. The pics reminded us of why we didn't use the balcony at SSR. I don't mean to sound anti-social but they are too close for our tastes and afford no privacy, at least in the unit in which we stayed. Have never felt that way at our beloved OKW. We do enjoy the Contemporary. Legend has it that Walt Disney designed the Contemporary. OKW continues to hold the number one spot for our DVC "home away from home."


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> On Thanksgiving we reviewed our photos from the F&W Festival. We stayed at SSR for a long weekend. The pics reminded us of why we didn't use the balcony at SSR. I don't mean to sound anti-social but they are too close for our tastes and afford no privacy, at least in the unit in which we stayed. Have never felt that way at our beloved OKW. We do enjoy the Contemporary. Legend has it that Walt Disney designed the Contemporary. OKW continues to hold the number one spot for our DVC "home away from home."



just to let you know dmoore, the girgling suit case is still girgling. im in bldg. 27, it hasnt been referb. yet ,but its like new. the carpet is in great shape, furn. is not stained, i dont think in 10 plus years i had a better room than this.. i never stayed in 27 before. your next to the first bus stop, you have a view, its nice.


----------



## dmoore22

dvczerfs said:


> just to let you know dmoore, the girgling suit case is still girgling. im in bldg. 27, it hasnt been referb. yet ,but its like new. the carpet is in great shape, furn. is not stained, i dont think in 10 plus years i had a better room than this.. i never stayed in 27 before. your next to the first bus stop, you have a view, its nice.



Oh you tease! This is like ringing the bell for Pavlov's dog.


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> Oh you tease! This is like ringing the bell for Pavlov's dog.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

dvczerfs said:


>



I love your ticker.  Looks like you have some great trips planned!

Enjoy OKW!  Can't wait till we're back!

One more day for us and we're at the YC & BCV.  Yay!


----------



## dianeschlicht

We are in 3621.  I really don't care for Turtle Pond, and we have NO view from our 1 bedroom balcony.  In fact...I'd consider this view worse than my former "worst" view, which was in building 29.  Our balcony looks out over the end of the next building.


----------



## dmoore22

dianeschlicht said:


> We are in 3621.  I really don't care for Turtle Pond, and we have NO view from our 1 bedroom balcony.  In fact...I'd consider this view worse than my former "worst" view, which was in building 29.  Our balcony looks out over the end of the next building.



We love Turtle Pond, as long as we get to stay in building 41, 42, or 43.  I know right where your at and I feel your pain. I think this calls for a round at the Gurgling Suitcase


----------



## TinkOhio

We'll be staying at OKW in less than 2 two weeks and have a couple of questions for the OKW pros. 

First off, we would like to send down our Christmas gifts ahead of us.  We rented points for our stay through David's service.  The reservation has our names on it on the WDW website.  Can we send the package down with _our_ names on it?  We should include the check-in date, right?

Next, we have only stayed in building 46 before, but we loved it!  Our balcony faced the water and the quiet pool across from it.  It was very pretty and quiet!  This time, we're in a studio.  Is this a nice area to request a studio in?

Lastly, when we were there at Easter time, we were able to call ahead to find out what holiday events they had going.  I just tried to this and the CM said that she couldn't tell me.  She did say that she was at a call center.  Is there somewhere that I can find out ahead of time what activities will be held while we're there?  It would really help with our touring plans.

Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## dmoore22

TinkOhio said:


> We'll be staying at OKW in less than 2 two weeks and have a couple of questions for the OKW pros.
> 
> First off, we would like to send down our Christmas gifts ahead of us.  We rented points for our stay through David's service.  The reservation has our names on it on the WDW website.  Can we send the package down with _our_ names on it?  We should include the check-in date, right?
> 
> Next, we have only stayed in building 46 before, but we loved it!  Our balcony faced the water and the quiet pool across from it.  It was very pretty and quiet!  This time, we're in a studio.  Is this a nice area to request a studio in?
> 
> Lastly, when we were there at Easter time, we were able to call ahead to find out what holiday events they had going.  I just tried to this and the CM said that she couldn't tell me.  She did say that she was at a call center.  Is there somewhere that I can find out ahead of time what activities will be held while we're there?  It would really help with our touring plans.
> 
> Thanks so much for any help!



We stayed in a ground floor studio last Christmas in building 46. 

As far as events visit the official Disney website: http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/planning-guides/in-depth-advice/  Select Parks then choose your specific destination. On the right side of the page scroll down and click "Special Events." It will give a listing with dates of specific events in that park. The International Flower & Garden Festival will be in full swing at that time.

We did try having items shipped to OKW but it didn't work out very well. I should qualify that we had the items shipped from Amazon.com which I think blew the computer's mind. We now do our Christmas shopping onsite. Last year there were generous AP and Disney Visa Discounts. It was a wonderful Christmas. We're doing it again this year.


----------



## dvczerfs

hmillerbarilla said:


> I love your ticker.  Looks like you have some great trips planned!
> 
> Enjoy OKW!  Can't wait till we're back!
> 
> One more day for us and we're at the YC & BCV.  Yay!



this is our 11th year staying here. its like home for us. we walked around all the other resorts, dont get me wrong, they are all very nice and you wouldnt have to twist my arm to stay at any of them but okw just seems like home to us. weve been hear since last tuesday and leaving this coming sat. and were having a ball!! thanks!!


----------



## hollis

TinkOhio said:


> ... we would like to send down our Christmas gifts ahead of us ...


I did that several years ago. Can't remember exactly what info I need to include now. But do remember I called OKW directly and asked for the proper procedure. Worked just great.


----------



## dianeschlicht

dvczerfs said:


> this is our 11th year staying here. its like home for us. we walked around all the other resorts, dont get me wrong, they are all very nice and you wouldnt have to twist my arm to stay at any of them but okw just seems like home to us. weve been hear since last tuesday and leaving this coming sat. and were having a ball!! thanks!!



I couldn't agree more!!!  LOVE it. Where are you?  We are in building 36.


----------



## Jasminerk13

Hi everyone!
I am arriving at OKW next week for our first stay there.  We will be in a grand villa. Do any of you have any recommendations for the best building to request a stay in?  I know it's not guaranteed, but if I should request something specific, let me know!
thank you!!


----------



## dmoore22

Jasminerk13 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am arriving at OKW next week for our first stay there.  We will be in a grand villa. Do any of you have any recommendations for the best building to request a stay in?  I know it's not guaranteed, but if I should request something specific, let me know!
> thank you!!



Its the "It all depends on what you want" answer. We've enjoyed staying in the Turtle Pond area, specifically Buildings 41, 42, & 43 near the pool and Turtle Shack. It was great for the kids. We've also enjoyed the South Point area, specifically 53 - 56 near the quiet pool. Of course access to the Hospitality House is nice, specifically buildings 11 - 14 and 23 - 26. Have not had the pleasure of staying on Miller's Road yet so we can't say one way or the other about that area. Here's a link to a resort map to help you visualize the locations and access to amenities better: http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/okwmap.htm


----------



## dianeschlicht

Jasminerk13 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am arriving at OKW next week for our first stay there.  We will be in a grand villa. Do any of you have any recommendations for the best building to request a stay in?  I know it's not guaranteed, but if I should request something specific, let me know!
> thank you!!



First of all, it's best to make your request at the same time you make your reservation.  If you are doing that now just a week before your trip, you are likely too late.  

We like the GVs in  15 and 16, but we've also stayed in 22, and the view was great, but the hike to the bus...not so much.


----------



## dvczerfs

dianeschlicht said:


> I couldn't agree more!!!  LOVE it. Where are you?  We are in building 36.



we are in bldg 27. pass the first bus stop coming in, first parking lot, theres a green minivan. thats me. ill post a pic, if you see me, stop me and say hi.


----------



## dvczerfs

dianeschlicht said:


> I couldn't agree more!!!  LOVE it. Where are you?  We are in building 36.











we had a dis boards disdad meet a few nights ago and im meeting up with a few other dads ive talked to for a few years on the dis. im the guy with the black dvc jacket and long hair.


----------



## Ctsplaysinrain

Ok- This is probably a strange question...  Our plans have significantly changed since I first booked the GV I have next week.. At first, we had reserved for 5 days with my family plus Grandparent's but then realized son's high school finals got in the way so I changed reservation to only 2 days- we will be in 2bedroom at BCV first for 3 days.. Then, on Saturday, my other son's Robotics team progressed to State so that Ds and Daddy will have to stay home.. So, it will just be me and my 15 yr old son.. I'm on the fence whether to keep the GV.. But,  I kinda dont want to lose all those points either.. Will it feel creepy with just the 2 of us? too big?  Just the two of us are going for him to attend a National Chess tourney held at CSR. In  a way, I want to save the GV wow factor for another time when the family can experience too but there isn't anything else to change to either unless we book a regular room somewhere and of course we are spoiled by DVC.


----------



## edk35

Ctsplaysinrain said:


> Ok- This is probably a strange question...  Our plans have significantly changed since I first booked the GV I have next week.. At first, we had reserved for 5 days with my family plus Grandparent's but then realized son's high school finals got in the way so I changed reservation to only 2 days- we will be in 2bedroom at BCV first for 3 days.. Then, on Saturday, my other son's Robotics team progressed to State so that Ds and Daddy will have to stay home.. So, it will just be me and my 15 yr old son.. I'm on the fence whether to keep the GV.. But,  I kinda dont want to lose all those points either.. Will it feel creepy with just the 2 of us? too big?  Just the two of us are going for him to attend a National Chess tourney held at CSR. In  a way, I want to save the GV wow factor for another time when the family can experience too but there isn't anything else to change to either unless we book a regular room somewhere and of course we are spoiled by DVC.



I would KEEP IT. Can you bring a friend for your 15 year old???


----------



## dmoore22

Ctsplaysinrain said:


> Ok- This is probably a strange question...  Our plans have significantly changed since I first booked the GV I have next week.. At first, we had reserved for 5 days with my family plus Grandparent's but then realized son's high school finals got in the way so I changed reservation to only 2 days- we will be in 2bedroom at BCV first for 3 days.. Then, on Saturday, my other son's Robotics team progressed to State so that Ds and Daddy will have to stay home.. So, it will just be me and my 15 yr old son.. I'm on the fence whether to keep the GV.. But,  I kinda dont want to lose all those points either.. Will it feel creepy with just the 2 of us? too big?  Just the two of us are going for him to attend a National Chess tourney held at CSR. In  a way, I want to save the GV wow factor for another time when the family can experience too but there isn't anything else to change to either unless we book a regular room somewhere and of course we are spoiled by DVC.



Per chance could you consider a one or two bedroom, lengthen your stay with the extra points and smaller accommodations and then your DH and DS could make it down for the tail end of your visit? On the other hand, if the grandparents are still coming, the GV may not be too much after all. Is it both sets of grandparents? If not, invite the other set to come along.


----------



## Ctsplaysinrain

Kinda sad.. I decided it was best to cancel the GV.. I'll deal with the points in holding when we return...  To some that offered suggestions, I have been trying to find something smaller available for a week...  We cannot extend or anything since son is already missing 5 days of school and 2 days of finals ( got exceptions to take a few make-ups.) He will have finals the days we get back as well. We will miss not getting to visit OKW this trip... But, there is a july trip planned.. I havent quite decided now what to do those 2 nights. We may just (GASP )do 2 nights at the Hard Rock Hotel - we planned on checking out Universal anyway since he wants to see HP and I want to see the Grinch..LOL There are some great passholder rates there now as well- the same as Disney moderates.....OR, we may just book 2 nights at CSR where the tournament is.. BUT, I did read on the Universal part of this forum that the Universal hotels have Keurigs in room and coupled with early entry, FOTL and the other amenities- seems like a Universal hotel would be a better choice than a disney moderate...Now, I may keep checking for cancellations during the week for a 1-2 bedroom somewhere at DVC but I have a plan at least.


----------



## dmoore22

Ctsplaysinrain said:


> Kinda sad.. I decided it was best to cancel the GV.. I'll deal with the points in holding when we return...  To some that offered suggestions, I have been trying to find something smaller available for a week...  We cannot extend or anything since son is already missing 5 days of school and 2 days of finals ( got exceptions to take a few make-ups.) He will have finals the days we get back as well. We will miss not getting to visit OKW this trip... But, there is a july trip planned.. I havent quite decided now what to do those 2 nights. We may just (GASP )do 2 nights at the Hard Rock Hotel - we planned on checking out Universal anyway since he wants to see HP and I want to see the Grinch..LOL There are some great passholder rates there now as well- the same as Disney moderates.....OR, we may just book 2 nights at CSR where the tournament is.. BUT, I did read on the Universal part of this forum that the Universal hotels have Keurigs in room and coupled with early entry, FOTL and the other amenities- seems like a Universal hotel would be a better choice than a disney moderate...Now, I may keep checking for cancellations during the week for a 1-2 bedroom somewhere at DVC but I have a plan at least.



Whatever happens OKW will be that much sweeter when you finally make it there.


----------



## 50sgirl12

I love okw! We're in the car on our way there now. 40 miles left of georgia :-(


----------



## dmoore22

50sgirl12 said:


> I love okw! We're in the car on our way there now. 40 miles left of georgia :-(



We're still packing!


----------



## fottafamily05

We will be staying here for the first time checking in next Friday!  Can anyone recommend a certain area or building to request?  We are staying in a studio!  Thanks so much in advance...we are SO excited!


----------



## mickey&minniealways

We usually get south point. Some like Turtle pond but I find it remote. Millers road is nice. If you want to be near the main pool ask for HH area. I like a water view but DH is always afraid we will find an alligator near our balcony. That being said we have only seen one on two occasions and both times were while staying at FW cabins.


----------



## dmoore22

fottafamily05 said:


> We will be staying here for the first time checking in next Friday!  Can anyone recommend a certain area or building to request?  We are staying in a studio!  Thanks so much in advance...we are SO excited!




This is kind of a repeat of what I shared earlier. Of course, as Diana mentioned in the earlier post, requests should be made at the time the reservation is made. It's not impossible to get your request at this late date but don't be disappointed if your request cannot be honored. OKW is a very nice resort. I doubt if you will be disappointed where ever you find yourself at OKW. 

So this is the "It all depends on what you want" answer. We've enjoyed staying in the Turtle Pond area, specifically Buildings 41, 42, & 43 near the pool and Turtle Shack. It's not real convenient to the bus but managable. It was great for the kids. We've also enjoyed the South Point area, specifically 53 - 56 near the quiet pool. Of course access to the Hospitality House is nice, specifically buildings 11 - 14 and 23 - 26. Have not had the pleasure of staying on Miller's Road yet so we can't say one way or the other about that area. Here's a link to a resort map to help you visualize the locations and access to amenities better: http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/okwmap.htm

Good Luck!
__________________


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> This is kind of a repeat of what I shared earlier. Of course, as Diana mentioned in the earlier post, requests should be made at the time the reservation is made. It's not impossible to get your request at this late date but don't be disappointed if your request cannot be honored. OKW is a very nice resort. I doubt if you will be disappointed.
> 
> So this is the "It all depends on what you want" answer. We've enjoyed staying in the Turtle Pond area, specifically Buildings 41, 42, & 43 near the pool and Turtle Shack. It's not real convenient to the bus but managable. It was great for the kids. We've also enjoyed the South Point area, specifically 53 - 56 near the quiet pool. Of course access to the Hospitality House is nice, specifically buildings 11 - 14 and 23 - 26. Have not had the pleasure of staying on Miller's Road yet so we can't say one way or the other about that area. Here's a link to a resort map to help you visualize the locations and access to amenities better: http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/okwmap.htm
> 
> Good Luck!
> __________________



shhhhhh, dmoore. i can hear the suit case gurgling from my room. i think i saw a stool with your name on it.


----------



## dmoore22

dvczerfs said:


> shhhhhh, dmoore. i can hear the suit case gurgling from my room. i think i saw a stool with your name on it.



I know, I know ... 

Sultry Seahorse. . .Turtle Krawl. . . Rum Runner . . . . . I bet the Christmas decorations are classy as usual. I can't wait to see how they turn more fishing tackle into festive Christmas ornaments. . . with a view from a stool in the Gurgling Suitcase. 

My DW and two of my adult DDs will be there in 11 days !!!!!! Staying through New Year's Eve!


----------



## TinkOhio

I'm sure it's listed somewhere in this thread, but could anyone list the phone number to the front desk at OKW?  The number I have goes directly to a call center.  I'm trying to get a list of holiday activities there for the week before Christmas and check our reservation requests.

Thanks!


----------



## briangib

TinkOhio, I believe its 407-827-7700


----------



## TinkOhio

Thanks so much!


----------



## Deb & Bill

TinkOhio said:


> I'm sure it's listed somewhere in this thread, but could anyone list the phone number to the front desk at OKW?  The number I have goes directly to a call center.  I'm trying to get a list of holiday activities there for the week before Christmas and check our reservation requests.
> 
> Thanks!



They don't usually give out the number to the front desk.  I think all numbers actually go to the call center.  As for your requests, just make sure they are on the reservation and you are good to go.


----------



## dsneygirl

We were at OKW last week in a 2 bedroom 2323.  Not renovated but an amazing location.  For me room and location can make or break the stay.  Last year at OKW we had a room right on the road across from the bus stop.  Very noisy.  This time our room was steps from the HH and looked out over the pond and fountain.  It was really lovely.  It was the first time there for my parents and sister and they all really enjoyed it as well.  We had been in a AKV 2 bedroom value all week and moved over to OKW for the last night.  I believe it was twice the size of the AKV room.  The storage space was unreal.  We took the boat twice to DD and it was really easy for my mom (she was using a scooter) and never busy.


----------



## dmoore22

In less than six days my DW and youngest DD will be in our favorite DVC resort. Our #3 daughter will meet us down there from her home on the east coast. We'll be enjoying the sanctuary from the sub-zero temperatures we've been experiencing in the Midwest. The space-time continuum is making these last few days the longest of the year. There are only two words on my mind right now: "Gurgling Suitcase."


----------



## hmillerbarilla

Oh how I love OKW!

We were just at BCV and I realized even though that's my home resort, OKW is "home."  We drove over one day just to browse thru the shop and enjoy the Christmas decorations.  I love it there.  

All those that posted recently, enjoy your trips!!! It is just beautiful down there!!!!

My sister and I were wondering in the Christmas decorations if those were buoys or booze bottles in the wreathes.  Either would be fine I suppose...


----------



## Candy Orlando

We arrived at OKW today. Our renovated one bedroom villa is beautiful. OKW has always been my favorite resort and still is. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## dianeschlicht

hmillerbarilla said:


> My sister and I were wondering in the Christmas decorations if those were buoys or booze bottles in the wreathes.  Either would be fine I suppose...



I always thought they were buoys.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

We are staying at OKW for the first time Dec 23 - 29th. The 26th is our "chill" day at the resort. I want to spend some time there but also go to the other resorts and see all the Christmas decorations.


----------



## dmoore22

dianeschlicht said:


> I always thought they were buoys.



Like they always say "Buoys will be buoys!"


----------



## Candy Orlando

I'm at OKW now with my family enjoying the Holiday Festivities. Thank you Walt for all the great family memories! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## emmabelle

We're staying at OKW for the first time in a couple of weeks in a studio.  I requested a renovated room, does anyone know if most of the resort has been renovated yet?


----------



## Lost boy

Hey fellow bay-stater we're heading down on the 14th for 10 days and are staying in the HH area in a dedicated 2bdrm. I think most if not all of that area has been renovated but either way we're looking forward to our stay.Have fun!


----------



## emmabelle

Lost boy said:


> Hey fellow bay-stater we're heading down on the 14th for 10 days and are staying in the HH area in a dedicated 2bdrm. I think most if not all of that area has been renovated but either way we're looking forward to our stay.Have fun!



Hoping for a renovated room!

this is a parents only trip for us this time! 

I just hope not to be sitting by the pool in my North Face.  I saw a post on the dining reviews section from a diser who was at WDW before Christmas and she had to scrap ice from her rental car's windshield!  I suppose it's better than snow!


----------



## Lost boy

Parents only, that should be great! We'll have 2 sons 18 and 20 and daughter 24 coming down mid stay with a friend. My wife and I do a parents only every other year for 2 weeks at a timeshare we have in Curacoa it's next to Aruba.  With 4 kids and 2 grandchildren sofar, I think it might be awhile before we can get away with any adult only Dis trips but, someday


----------



## jngwright

Hi!We just bought at OKW today!  I am thrilled!!!!

I need to make reservations next week and am trying to decide what to request.  We will have 4 younger children with us.  I am looking at the map and trying to decide if we should request something closer to HH (what would be a good building to request ?) or Turtle Pond.  I like the idea of the Turtle Shack and Arcade.  I would value any input! 

How long of a walk is it from Turtle Pond to the main pool?

I will be booking 4 studios.  Will we be able to get them near each other?

Is there a link to a photo of a refurbed studios?

That is all my questions........................................for now!


----------



## Deb & Bill

jngwright said:


> Hi!We just bought at OKW today!  I am thrilled!!!!
> 
> I need to make reservations next week and am trying to decide what to request.  We will have 4 younger children with us.  I am looking at the map and trying to decide if we should request something closer to HH (what would be a good building to request ?) or Turtle Pond.  I like the idea of the Turtle Shack and Arcade.  I would value any input!
> 
> How long of a walk is it from Turtle Pond to the main pool?
> 
> I will be booking 4 studios.  Will we be able to get them near each other?
> 
> Is there a link to a photo of a refurbed studios?
> 
> That is all my questions........................................for now!


 You could wind up with two different buildings if you are booking four studios.  You would have to have all the studios in a building vacant at the same time to get all four in the same building. 

It might take about five or ten minutes to walk from Turtle Pond to the main pool.


----------



## riatees

I love OkW because it is the best of both worlds.  You are able to combine a crazy, on the go, theme park vacation with a relaxing, laid back Carribean vacation.  There is nothing like coming back "home" after a long day at the parks and jumping into the hot tub surrounded by palm tress and relaxing.


----------



## dianeschlicht

jngwright said:


> Hi!We just bought at OKW today!  I am thrilled!!!!
> 
> I need to make reservations next week and am trying to decide what to request.  We will have 4 younger children with us.  I am looking at the map and trying to decide if we should request something closer to HH (what would be a good building to request ?) or Turtle Pond.  I like the idea of the Turtle Shack and Arcade.  I would value any input!
> 
> How long of a walk is it from Turtle Pond to the main pool?
> 
> I will be booking 4 studios.  Will we be able to get them near each other?
> 
> Is there a link to a photo of a refurbed studios?
> 
> That is all my questions........................................for now!



First of all, the studios are all on the ends of the buildings, and the closest any two studios would be to each other is directly above or below.  IF by some stroke of luck you managed to get all 4 in the same building, two would be on one end, and two would be on the other end of that building.  The walk from Turtle Pond to the main pool is about the farthest one in the resort, but there is no need to walk anyway.  ALL buses stop at HH where the main pool is before they leave the resort, so getting on any bus will eventually take you there.  

I'll attach a map of OKW here that shows where the buildings are, as well as which ones have handicapped units in them and GVs.  The studios are all lock off units from a 1 bedroom/studio combination, so are on the outside corners of all buildings with the exception of the "H" shaped buildings, where there are some closer together.


----------



## dianeschlicht

I forgot to mention that some of us really dislike the Turtle Pond area.  I'm one of those.  I especially disliked the studio I had in that area.  So many times I have been in that area and had absolutely no view at all.  There certainly are units with wonderful views in that area, but in all the times I've had that area, mine have been awful.  My favorite buildings are 45 and 46 with 15, 16, 20, and 55 close behind.  I'm sure I would like some of the Peninsular Road buildings too, but I've never had the opportunity to stay in any of those.  The absolute WORST building at OKW is building 29!!!

Another thing to know if you are staying in a 1 or 2 bedroom unit and will have people who will use the living room is about the bathroom door.  If you are in a building above building 30, there is an extra door into the toilet portion of the master bath that is accessed via the laundry room.  If you are in buildings 11-29, that door doesn't exist, and anyone sleeping in the living room can only access the bathroom by going directly THROUGH the master bedroom.


----------



## jngwright

Diane-thank you!  I have been studying the map and trying to make a good choice.  We are okay with not all being in the same building, but close to each other would be nice.  If a building is designated as HH, does that make a difference in booking?  Points are the same, right?

Also-is there a photo thead anywhere?  I am interested in seeing photos of the refurbishments (specifically a studio, since that is where we are staying this time!)

Thanks for the help


----------



## dvczerfs

jngwright said:


> Diane-thank you!  I have been studying the map and trying to make a good choice.  We are okay with not all being in the same building, but close to each other would be nice.  If a building is designated as HH, does that make a difference in booking?  Points are the same, right?
> 
> Also-is there a photo thead anywhere?  I am interested in seeing photos of the refurbishments (specifically a studio, since that is where we are staying this time!)
> 
> Thanks for the help



there are some nice vids on youtube of the referb. the points for hh are the same, its just a first come first serve type of thing that you have to ask for at the time of your resi. 
how was your trip diane????


----------



## postesf

dianeschlicht said:


> There certainly are units with wonderful views in that area, but in all the times I've had that area, mine have been awful.  My favorite buildings are 45 and 46 with 15, 16, 20, and 55 close behind.  I'm sure I would like some of the Peninsular Road buildings too, but I've never had the opportunity to stay in any of those.  *The absolute WORST building at OKW is building 29!!!*



Can you say why you hate bldg 29?  I have requested the Peninsular Road area and that is one of the bldgs there...

Thanks,
Stacie


----------



## postesf

Does anyone know if all the rooms in a handicap accessible bldg are ha rooms?  Does that make sense?  Or just some rooms?  Just curious.

Thanks!
Stacie


----------



## BobNed

postesf said:


> Does anyone know if all the rooms in a handicap accessible bldg are ha rooms?  Does that make sense?  Or just some rooms?  Just curious.
> 
> Thanks!
> Stacie


Not all of the units are accessible, only certain ones.  I don't think I've ever seen a list of specific units; just the map Diane posted above.


----------



## yellowfish78

I have two 2 bedroom villas booked and just read about the studios not being near each other.  How close would the two 2 bedrooms be to each other?  

All this talk about which building and why is interesting too.  We have HH noted on our reservation but thinking about asking for something in the 60's or just sticking with HH...I guess I'm curious to know if being near the HH is noisy and/or busy.  We want to be "near everything" but still "away from it all".    You know, the best of both worlds!    HA!


----------



## emmabelle

postesf said:


> Can you say why you hate bldg 29?  I have requested the Peninsular Road area and that is one of the bldgs there...
> 
> Thanks,
> Stacie





I want to know too!


----------



## SusieBea

postesf said:


> Can you say why you hate bldg 29?  I have requested the Peninsular Road area and that is one of the bldgs there...
> 
> Thanks,
> Stacie



I'm not Diane, but I agree with her about bldg 29. The views (or lack thereof) are horrendous, and I never think that building gets the same attention to landscaping detail that the others do, i.e., it's overgrown.


----------



## emmabelle

SusieBea said:


> I'm not Diane, but I agree with her about bldg 29. The views (or lack thereof) are horrendous, and I never think that building gets the same attention to landscaping detail that the others do, i.e., it's overgrown.




Thanks!


I have written down that 28, 29, 40 and 50 are some of the least desirable buildings, are there any others that I should shy away from?  I'm most concerned about road noise, I don't mind a walk to HH.


----------



## dvczerfs

emmabelle said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I have written down that 28, 29, 40 and 50 are some of the least desirable buildings, are there any others that I should shy away from?  I'm most concerned about road noise, I don't mind a walk to HH.



i would toss bldg 11 on that list!! i stayed there last october and 3 feet off the deck was 20 foot high bambo looking, weedy area with snake traps on the ground.


----------



## SusieBea

emmabelle said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I have written down that 28, 29, 40 and 50 are some of the least desirable buildings, are there any others that I should shy away from?  I'm most concerned about road noise, I don't mind a walk to HH.



Realizing that this is all just personal opinion, I would add 19 (which basically overlooks the Miller's Road pool) and 39 (which overlooks trees separating the building from a busy street) to that list. I'd rather stay in 50 than either of those.


----------



## emmabelle

SusieBea said:


> Realizing that this is all just personal opinion, I would add 19 (which basically overlooks the Miller's Road pool) and 39 (which overlooks trees separating the building from a busy street) to that list. I'd rather stay in 50 than either of those.




Thanks!



dvczerfs said:


> i would toss bldg 11 on that list!! i stayed there last october and 3 feet off the deck was 20 foot high bambo looking, weedy area with snake traps on the ground.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

According to the map posted on the previous page (great map btw!) it appears that building 62 is NOT part of the HH booking category.  Is this correct?

Only the buildings across the parking lot from the HH and then buildings 23-26 are HH booking category?  Just want to make sure I'm reading it right.

Today was our 7 mo mark and we booked our week in August and got HH area for our 2 BD.  So excited... but I do LOVE building 62.  So, it seems like that wouldn't be a possible location, right???

Thanks for the help!


----------



## dianeschlicht

hmillerbarilla said:


> According to the map posted on the previous page (great map btw!) it appears that building 62 is NOT part of the HH booking category.  Is this correct?
> 
> Only the buildings across the parking lot from the HH and then buildings 23-26 are HH booking category?  Just want to make sure I'm reading it right.
> 
> Today was our 7 mo mark and we booked our week in August and got HH area for our 2 BD.  So excited... but I do LOVE building 62.  So, it seems like that wouldn't be a possible location, right???
> 
> Thanks for the help!



That's correct.  Only buildings 11-14 and 23-26 are in the HH category.  I also like buildings 15 and 16 which are in that area between Miller's  Road bus stop and Hospitality House.  We have stayed in  15 frequently and like that we can easily choose to go to either bus stop.  In fact, when we were in the GV with a bunch of kids along, we would send the kids down to the Miller's bus stop, and when they saw the bus coming, they would call us, and we'd walk over to HH and get on there!


----------



## hmillerbarilla

I was hoping you would respond!  Thank you!

I'd drop the HH in hopes of getting building 62, but I know that's just a request, and I don't want to end up at Turtle Pond with 3 kids.  I want to be near the main pool!

Thanks for your help.  Now I just have to wait until August!


----------



## WDWMom

We've done the Turtle Pond area with 3 kids and it was just fine.  The walk is not that long to HH or you can hop on any bus to get there.

BTW, we have stayed in Bld 28 and loved it.


----------



## WDWMom

postesf said:


> Does anyone know if all the rooms in a handicap accessible bldg are ha rooms?  Does that make sense?  Or just some rooms?  Just curious.
> 
> Thanks!
> Stacie



I think just some, but not totally sure.  I think we stayed in 63 once and we have never had a HA room.


----------



## Cinders Mum

In our stay at OKW, we were first allocated a room in bld 50, which was on the end of the building, with only a few trees separating us from BV Drive.  THAT was the worst view we experienced, we were moved into bld 29, and it was lovely.  Ok it was not an unobstructed view of the golf course, but that was fine by me, and the location was great.  

Just shows that when you don't know any differently, even these "worst" buildings are not bad.

We've booked to go back again, and whilst I'd prefer to be perhaps in 27, if we are allocated a villa in 29, i won't be gutted.

Val


----------



## dianeschlicht

hmillerbarilla said:


> I was hoping you would respond!  Thank you!
> 
> I'd drop the HH in hopes of getting building 62, but I know that's just a request, and I don't want to end up at Turtle Pond with 3 kids.  I want to be near the main pool!
> 
> Thanks for your help.  Now I just have to wait until August!



Why building 62?  You do realize that one is right near the entrance road and gets a lot of bus noise, right?


----------



## hmillerbarilla

dianeschlicht said:


> Why building 62?  You do realize that one is right near the entrance road and gets a lot of bus noise, right?



I love that you can just walk out go to your right and cross behind at the HH.  It's so close!  We loved that location and I never even noticed the bus noise.  I don't hear much over my three children!

Thanks for all the help.  Now I just have to wait and wait!


----------



## jngwright

Can anyone tell me about Disney's Discovery Club at OKW? 
Is there a charge for it? 
Is it at certain times and certain days?
Any details and info would be apprecited!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

hmillerbarilla said:


> I love that you can just walk out go to your right and cross behind at the HH.  It's so close!  We loved that location and I never even noticed the bus noise.  I don't hear much over my three children!
> 
> Thanks for all the help.  Now I just have to wait and wait!



62&63 are my favorite buildings!  The views are great and I have never really noticed bus noise.  Of course my house is right on a major road so maybe I'm used to it!  The walk to HH is literally across the street, and we do the boat ride to Goofy's every night.  Nice way to wind the kids down after being at the parks all day.


----------



## Supermom3

Gearing up for our 2nd stay at OKW and I'm so excited.  We have rented points from a friend for 4 studios in the HH booking category.  I know that we are most likely to not all be in the same building, but I would like to request that we all be in buildings 23-26, so that we are somewhat close by.  Also I'd prefer a top floor, but my sister & parents both prefer a bottom floor.  I really don't want to trouble our friend who we rented from with all of my OCD planning, so would I be able to contact Disney directly with my reservation number to put in a building request/floor request, or does he need to contact Disney on my behalf?  Is faxing a room request directly to OKW frowned upon?  Will I be able to do on-line check-in, or is this only for DVC owners?

I also need to add Magical Express info to one of the reservations.  Can I do this or does he need to?

This thread has been so helpful.  Thank you for all the great tips.  Can't wait!


----------



## rice00

OKW has always been near and dear to us.  It has that laid back feel where you can relax.  Having the biggest rooms on property doesn't hurt either.


----------



## dianeschlicht

hmillerbarilla said:


> I love that you can just walk out go to your right and cross behind at the HH.  It's so close!  We loved that location and I never even noticed the bus noise.  I don't hear much over my three children!
> 
> Thanks for all the help.  Now I just have to wait and wait!



It really depends on which end of the building you mange to be on as well.  Those on the road side of the building will hear a lot more noise than those on the other end.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Supermom3 said:


> Gearing up for our 2nd stay at OKW and I'm so excited.  We have rented points from a friend for 4 studios in the HH booking category.  I know that we are most likely to not all be in the same building, but I would like to request that we all be in buildings 23-26, so that we are somewhat close by.  Also I'd prefer a top floor, but my sister & parents both prefer a bottom floor.  I really don't want to trouble our friend who we rented from with all of my OCD planning, so would I be able to contact Disney directly with my reservation number to put in a building request/floor request, or does he need to contact Disney on my behalf?  Is faxing a room request directly to OKW frowned upon?  Will I be able to do on-line check-in, or is this only for DVC owners?
> 
> I also need to add Magical Express info to one of the reservations.  Can I do this or does he need to?
> 
> This thread has been so helpful.  Thank you for all the great tips.  Can't wait!


You are NOT allowed to contact member services, so any and all requests must be made through the member.  FYI, since you have booked 4 studios, I would probably only make one request.  I'd likely make that request for the Peninsular Road buildings, because then you will all be in 23-26 at the very least.

Faxing room requests is not allowed for DVC.


----------



## Supermom3

dianeschlicht said:


> You are NOT allowed to contact member services, so any and all requests must be made through the member.  FYI, since you have booked 4 studios, I would probably only make one request.  I'd likely make that request for the Peninsular Road buildings, because then you will all be in 23-26 at the very least.
> 
> Faxing room requests is not allowed for DVC.



Thank you for your advice.  That is what I thought.  I hate to be a bother to him, so I may just leave it up to chance since we are booked in HH category already.  He will have to call about Magical Express arrangements though.

Do you know if I will be allowed to do online check-in, or will I have to wait until we arrive?  Thanks!


----------



## kritter

Just booked a last minute surprise Birthday Trip for our daughters.........

Anyone know if the HH rooms have yet been renovated??


----------



## rmcildw2m

We stay at OKW for the first time this past thanksgiving ,1 night in a studio and 4 nights in a 1 br . We felt the accomidations were  perfect  and can't wait to stay their again .


----------



## dianeschlicht

Supermom3 said:


> Thank you for your advice.  That is what I thought.  I hate to be a bother to him, so I may just leave it up to chance since we are booked in HH category already.  He will have to call about Magical Express arrangements though.
> 
> Do you know if I will be allowed to do online check-in, or will I have to wait until we arrive?  Thanks!



Yes, you can do online check in.


----------



## smitette

The reason that we got into DVC was because of our stay at OKW renting other owner points! Now we have our own points!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

kritter said:


> Yes.


----------



## kritter

dianeschlicht said:


> Yes.



Cool, thanks are all of the buildings completed??


----------



## Deb & Bill

kritter said:


> Cool, thanks are all of the buildings completed??



No.  They were working on Millers Road, in Bldg 35 on Turtle Pond and at the Peninsular Road building earlier this week.


----------



## dianeschlicht

As far as I know, all HH buildings have been done for some time now.  I requested a GV in buildings 15 or 16 for next week's trip, and I'm kind of hoping they are NOT renovated.  I saw the pictures of the GV renovations, and it looks so stark and sterile compared to the old decor in the GVs.  It just seems to totally lack color and interest now.  They didn't even have any bric-a-brac on those little levels along the stairs to the second floor.  I've always wondered why they put those little things in there anyway.  The first time we stayed in a GV (12 years ago), they had little things like a wooden conch shell and other such stuff on those levels.  They look like a place for planters to me, but with nothing on them, they just look to me like something that would be hard to keep kids off of!


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

Hi!  I've been reading everything I can about OKW and was just looking at the map on pg 99 on this thread.  Could someone tell me if I'm seeing this correctly?  It looks like even if you had rooms in th HH category you would have to walk thru a parking lot and cross a road (that buses travel on???) to get to the HH, Olivia's, etc.  Is that right?  Or are there designated walking paths?  I see the "jogging trail" but it also looks like a main road.  I guess I am confused!  I am not one to complain about a long walk.  I like walking and seeing beautiful landscaping along the way.  Just not sure about sharing a walkway with the busses and cars!  What about from the resort areas that are further out?  TIA for your help.  I'm hoping I just don't know how to read a map!


----------



## Deb & Bill

4luv2cdisney said:


> Hi!  I've been reading everything I can about OKW and was just looking at the map on pg 99 on this thread.  Could someone tell me if I'm seeing this correctly?  It looks like even if you had rooms in th HH category you would have to walk thru a parking lot and cross a road (that buses travel on???) to get to the HH, Olivia's, etc.  Is that right?  Or are there designated walking paths?  I see the "jogging trail" but it also looks like a main road.  I guess I am confused!  I am not one to complain about a long walk.  I like walking and seeing beautiful landscaping along the way.  Just not sure about sharing a walkway with the busses and cars!  What about from the resort areas that are further out?  TIA for your help.  I'm hoping I just don't know how to read a map!



Yes, you will cross the roadway where the buses enter and exit the Hospitality House picking up guests if you are in Bldg 11-14.  The "jogging trail" is a sidewalk  until you get to Bldg 56 and then you walk on the roadway.  If you are in Bldg 23-26, you will use the sidewalk, except right at the buildings.


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## csharpwv

Even though the road is a busy thoroughfare through the resort - it isn't in any way shape or form dangerous. The buses travel through the resort at very reasonable speeds and there are clearly marked crosswalks.

We stayed in a 1BR in building 62 over labor day last year - it is directly across the street from HH - so we walked to HH for the bus, meals, pool etc etc etc and never really had to wait more than a second or two to cross the street.
If we stay at OKW again (which I'm sure we will, because we LOVED it!) we would really like to stay in 62 again - we loved the view and the proximity to everything!

I wouldn't let the street deter you from staying around HH.

We don't own at OKW - but we have thought about it! BUT, it isn't incredibly hard to get in there at 7 months.


----------



## Lost boy

Just returned last night from our first stay at OKW, we were in a 2bdrm in building 23, not a renovated room but in great shape. We own a small contract there and we enjoyed the place so much that I think another add-on is in our future. We had friends there the same time staying at SSR and their kids loved the OKW main pool so much they spent a couple afternoons with us poolside.


----------



## Candy Orlando

We returned to Mass on Sat. night from a week at OKW. The weather was near 80 degrees for a few days. The resort palm trees and villa were so beautiful. OKW is our Florida home. We spend three weeks a year at DVC. We love OKW.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Please help-

My Aunt just used her DVC points to gift us with a 2 bedroom villa at OKW for NEXT WEEK!  We are currently booked at Pop (cancelling now) and know nothing about OKW.

Is there a certain area I should ask her to request?  
Can you request a refurb room?

We have two kids- 5 and 2- are there things for them to do there?

THANKS!


----------



## dazza5931

hi guys we joined up in september our home resort is ssr we had a reservation at olivias to have check of the resort and we loved the homely feel of it beautiful resort and we are on our first dvc vacation this time round and im hoping to swap out for okw so fingers crossed


----------



## jngwright

csharpwv said:


> Even though the road is a busy thoroughfare through the resort - it isn't in any way shape or form dangerous. The buses travel through the resort at very reasonable speeds and there are clearly marked crosswalks.
> 
> We stayed in a 1BR in building 62 over labor day last year - it is directly across the street from HH - so we walked to HH for the bus, meals, pool etc etc etc and never really had to wait more than a second or two to cross the street.
> If we stay at OKW again (which I'm sure we will, because we LOVED it!) we would really like to stay in 62 again - we loved the view and the proximity to everything!
> 
> I wouldn't let the street deter you from staying around HH.
> 
> We don't own at OKW - but we have thought about it! BUT, it isn't incredibly hard to get in there at 7 months.



This is good to know!  I just booked for November and requested building 62-64.  Did you have nice views?


----------



## chepic

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Please help-
> 
> My Aunt just used her DVC points to gift us with a 2 bedroom villa at OKW for NEXT WEEK!  We are currently booked at Pop (cancelling now) and know nothing about OKW.
> 
> Is there a certain area I should ask her to request?
> Can you request a refurb room?
> 
> We have two kids- 5 and 2- are there things for them to do there?
> 
> THANKS!



lucky you....you will have plenty of room with a 2 bed, each child with their own full size bed, a bathroom in their room, washer and dryer (pack less clothes), and a full kitchen to store snacks!!

Since she is getting the room for you with points, you will be able to use your card to get free movies for the room at Hanks.  As for what to do, as with all their resorts, you will be given a calender of events for the week.  There is a kids hall where they have a large tv, some computers, board games, and daily activities there.  Some have a cost to them.

There is also a wonderful pool with a sandy area next to it to dig until their hearts are content.  There is also a swing area there.  There are also swing sets/slides next to the other smaller pools.

We always ask for Turtle Pond area...just our preference.  We like Turtle pond pool; no big slide and tends to be quieter than the other pool area.  Many people ask to be in the hospitality area, but really, the main pool area is a bus hop away no matter where you are.  

Olivia's is a nice restaurant with homey food that our kids never refuse!   They also have a small store that has all the basic things you will need.  If you are planning on having food (we always cook while we are there), there are a few delivery places...green grocer is one of them.  Totally worth the delivery fee.  There is also a counter service at both the main pool and turtle pond.  The turtle pond one is seasonal, so you would want to check at the desk if they are going to be open once you are there.

Have a great time, my boys are "growing up" at OKW.  We have stayed in just about all the DVC spots but always come home to OKW.

Cheryl


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

thank you so much!  Do you know where I can find pics of the kid's pool and playgrounds?


----------



## bunkkinsmom

jngwright said:


> This is good to know!  I just booked for November and requested building 62-64.  Did you have nice views?



I have stayed in 62 & 63 and the views are amazing!

I am checking out of building 18 today

We were the first ones to check in after the refurb.  We had to speak to maintenance because the floor in the dining area is already coming up.  We had lots of KTTW card issues.  Evidently the entire KTTW card system has been updated recently and there are lots of issues.  I couldn't charge to my card for the first day we were here.  Our room was ready at 4pm and when we walked over (after going back and forth to the HH for the charge issues from DTD), we couldn't get in our rooms.  Basically our first day was spent changing reservations and talking to the manager.

But, a frustrating first day at Disney is better than a good day most other places!!    (And it was completely made better by our private viewing location for Illuminations with desert buffet for Grandma's bday after dinner at Chef's  )

While we will for sure be back because we love it here, we are CONSIDERING trying Boardwalk for the next trip.  Our 2 fave parks are Epcot and HS.  I'm just worried about all the conventions we saw this week over there with lots of adults having a VERY good time.  We ate at Kouzzina's and Cape May and really enjoyed the area.


----------



## chepic

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> thank you so much!  Do you know where I can find pics of the kid's pool and playgrounds?








  turtle pond






  turtle pond






  main pool

I can't find the ones of the playground...I will look

Cheryl


----------



## mmps108

Anyone have feedback on the sofa and chair beds in the referbished units? We are going in June with 9 people (2 bedroom) and my husband and I get the sofa and our daughter gets the chair. I was just wondering what we should be prepared for. I thought I read somewhere that you could request a foam topper? Or am I nuts? Thanks!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

mmps108 said:


> Anyone have feedback on the sofa and chair beds in the referbished units? We are going in June with 9 people (2 bedroom) and my husband and I get the sofa and our daughter gets the chair. I was just wondering what we should be prepared for. I thought I read somewhere that you could request a foam topper? Or am I nuts? Thanks!



Just got home today....

The mattress on the sofa is thin, but my girls are 8 and 4, so they had no complaints.  The mattress on the new chair is foam and very soft.  My son loved the chair!


----------



## Candy Orlando

The chair bed has a thicker foam mattress than the sofa bed. My granddaughter loved the chair bed. My daughter slept on the sofa bed. She asked for and got two foam toppers from housekeeping. They are twin size so you have to put two together on the queen sofa bed.


----------



## Supermom3

Just wondering what type of floors are in the renovated studios?  I'm assuming carpet since they serve as the 2nd bedroom in the 2 bedroom lock off units, but I could be totally off base.  Thanks!


----------



## Anna114

Supermom3 said:


> Just wondering what type of floors are in the renovated studios?  I'm assuming carpet since they serve as the 2nd bedroom in the 2 bedroom lock off units, but I could be totally off base.  Thanks!



I'm sitting in a newly renovated studio as I write this. It's goldish brown carpet. The room is nicely decorated. 

Now if my luggage would get here my life would be perfect.


----------



## edk35

I just wanted to pop in and say that we loved the 2br refurb we stayed in for 6 nights. We returned on Thursday night Jan. 21st. We were in bldg. 20 unit 2032 Millers Road area, on the third floor. We loved the view of the quiet pool and we were close to the bus stop. This was our 3rd time staying at OKW. We were there in July 2008 for 8 nights and again in Jan. 09 for 6 nights and loved it. We love staying at OKW...love the atmosphere. 

My husband said he could go to OKW and just enjoy the resort and DTD area and never step into a park.


----------



## Supermom3

Anna114 said:


> I'm sitting in a newly renovated studio as I write this. It's goldish brown carpet. The room is nicely decorated.
> 
> Now if my luggage would get here my life would be perfect.



Thanks for the response.  Have a great trip!


----------



## mom2t

Just returned on Saturday from 9 days - I building 46 on the bottom.  My parents went with us.  We moved the LR chair into the master for my son to sleep on.  He is 8 and was afraid to sleep in a strange room.  We loved it.  Will go back to OKW if we have the opportunity to return to DW.  I do agree that some of the large appliances need to be replaced.  Other than that we were pleased.  I did feel the crowds were larger than what we saw 3 years ago at the same time.  We stopped the magic hours after Monday and went to alternate parks.  Ex. if magic hours on Animal Kingdom on Monday we went there on Tuesday.  Very rude US tourists -extremely polite out of the US tourists.  Heard more foreign languages than English.


----------



## dianeschlicht

mom2t said:


> Just returned on Saturday from 9 days - I building 46 on the bottom.  My parents went with us.  We moved the LR chair into the master for my son to sleep on.  He is 8 and was afraid to sleep in a strange room.  We loved it.  Will go back to OKW if we have the opportunity to return to DW.  I do agree that some of the large appliances need to be replaced.  Other than that we were pleased.  I did feel the crowds were larger than what we saw 3 years ago at the same time.  We stopped the magic hours after Monday and went to alternate parks.  Ex. if magic hours on Animal Kingdom on Monday we went there on Tuesday.  Very rude US tourists -extremely polite out of the US tourists.  Heard more foreign languages than English.



Your problem was doing the EMH.  We avoided all the EMH parks, and we had almost no crowds anywhere at all last week.  We didn't even bother to get fast passes at very many rides...no need.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Here is a copy of my review of the renovated GV we stayed in last week.  You can read the entire thread  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2607540&page=13  if you wish also.

Okay, so I gave my views on the 1-2 bedroom renovations after our December trip, so here is my review of the Grand Villa renos after our trip last week.

First of all, let me say I was very happy they kept the REAL hardwood floors here! They had been refinished to match the color that they used for the vinyl flooring in the 1&2 bedroom units, but it was still the real wood, and very nicely refinished. In fact, it looked much like the refinish they did at the HH lobby floor.

I thought the colors in the GV were a bit bland. The pale pale yellow looked a bit stark and uninteresting with white crown molding etc. They did paint one accent wall in the dining room, making it match the fabric on the dining chairs. The master bedroom was just as bland as the living room too. There was a little darker gold color on the wall behind the bed, but it just looked very sterile and uninteresting to me. 

LOVED the rug in the living room! I liked that it was larger and didn't just look like a postage stamp under the coffee table like the 1&2 bedroom units did. It really was a perfect match for the fabric on the sofas. 

I also liked the new fabrics on the cushions of the wicker chairs, and was happy to see they kept those!

Now for the "what the heck were they thinking" parts of the GV renovations.

We stayed in this exact same unit 5 years ago. That was the last time we stayed in a GV, and the issues we had then were still there....only worse. We had terrible issues on that trip with cupboard doors not fitting correctly and a broken dishwasher rack that kept falling apart. That same broken dishwasher was still there, and the rollers were still falling off of the bottom rack. On top of that, you couldn't put the door all the way down, so the rack could not be pulled out all the way for loading and unloading. They did manage to replace the broken latch handle or at least repair it by painting some of that rubbery stuff they use to coat tool handles. All in all, that dishwasher needed replacing last time we were there 5 years ago, and it has definitely outlived its usefulness now! On top of all that, the cupboard doors were falling off their hinges, and the drawers on either side of the stove stuck and couldn't easily be opened and closed because they had jammed the stove into a spot that was too small for it. The drawers stuck on the sides because of the improper size of the opening for the stove. The fridge was not only old, but was a "left handed" opening fridge in a right hand facing kitchen....VERY inconvenient to say the least.

Why did they not replace these worn out cabinets and appliances????? It just made the renovation look like it had never been done. 

The other disappointing thing was that they didn't refinish the banister. They did paint the spindles on it, but the banister was still a very worn "pickled" wood finish like the cabinets. Again....it gave it a "needs to still be renovated" look. Our guests (who also own at OKW) couldn't see anything that had been renovated other than the counter tops. They said that their other timeshares have always done complete renovations every 10 years, and they were very disappointed in the look of the "new" OKW. 

On the plus side, the Jacuzzi tub had been resurfaced, and it was very well done with a new non-slip surface. In fact, I laughed that I had to lift my butt up off the bottom to move because it wouldn't let me slide!


----------



## mom2t

dianeschlicht said:


> Your problem was doing the EMH.  We avoided all the EMH parks, and we had almost no crowds anywhere at all last week.  We didn't even bother to get fast passes at very many rides...no need.



That is what we realized after Monday.  I have always done the EMHs but not any more.


----------



## dianeschlicht

We quit doing  EMH in the morning years ago.  If we do them, we just go for that hour and then leave for another park to enjoy the lower crowds.  EMH in the evening is a different story, since they usually are longer than an hour.  They do, however, still impact that park negatively.  That is especially true on Friday's when it is EMH evening for Epcot.  It seems folks go there and stay all day and through the EMH there.  I usually try not to go to Epcot on Fridays.


----------



## okwjim

I agree.


----------



## dianeschlicht

okwjim said:


> I agree.



LOL, looks like you'll have to agree 40 more times to get that post count up there!  Not sure what you are agreeing with here.


----------



## Deb & Bill

dianeschlicht said:


> LOL, looks like you'll have to agree 40 more times to get that post count up there!  Not sure what you are agreeing with here.


----------



## stitchfan18

I'm in need of some advice about the larger units at OKW please! We're hoping to book a GV on Saturday for next January, but I'm so scared that we won't be able to get it since we're going during marathon weekend. We want the GV so we can all be together as a family. There are 8 adults, and 2 kids (3 & 2) in our party.  It looks like we could do a 2 bedroom if we wanted to as well. I know the OKW units are typically larger, so if we can't get the GV, would you recommend booking just a 2 bedroom in order to stay together, or would that be super crowded?


----------



## hollis

Different people have different preferences. Some like it cozy. But not for me. OKW rooms are certainly larger, at least when compared to, say, BCV. But 8 adults and 2 children in a 2-bedroom is definitely crowded for me. The last time I stayed in a 2-bedroom in OKW, we had only 2 adults and 1 child. We stayed there for 2 weeks. It was relaxing. I usually prefer to have more space, and a slower pace.

Anyway, with 2 young kids, having more space is probably a good idea.


----------



## bunkkinsmom

stitchfan18 said:


> I'm in need of some advice about the larger units at OKW please! We're hoping to book a GV on Saturday for next January, but I'm so scared that we won't be able to get it since we're going during marathon weekend. We want the GV so we can all be together as a family. There are 8 adults, and 2 kids (3 & 2) in our party.  It looks like we could do a 2 bedroom if we wanted to as well. I know the OKW units are typically larger, so if we can't get the GV, would you recommend booking just a 2 bedroom in order to stay together, or would that be super crowded?



Can you for sure fit 10 in a 2 bedroom?  The 2 bedrooms at OKW are certainly roomy, but that would be 2 in the master, 2 in each queen, 2 on the sleeper, one in the chair, and one in a crib.  You could even do one on the sleeper and a baby in the king with you and a baby in a crib.  I mean, you COULD do it.  But that's 2 bathrooms for 10 people.  And unless you are in a building numbered higher than 50, the master bath can only be accessed by the bedroom, where buildings higher than 50 you can get there through the laundry.

I stayed in a GV 2 years ago with 8 people, I say shoot for the GV!  There are quite a few at OKW, so if you try to book early you should have a good shot!   Have a great time!  (PS - The GV in building 63 has a great view!)


----------



## WDWMom

stitchfan18 said:


> I'm in need of some advice about the larger units at OKW please! We're hoping to book a GV on Saturday for next January, but I'm so scared that we won't be able to get it since we're going during marathon weekend. We want the GV so we can all be together as a family. There are 8 adults, and 2 kids (3 & 2) in our party.  It looks like we could do a 2 bedroom if we wanted to as well. I know the OKW units are typically larger, so if we can't get the GV, would you recommend booking just a 2 bedroom in order to stay together, or would that be super crowded?



Personally, I don't think you will be super crowded in a 2 bdrm if you can't get a GV.  Several years ago we stayed in a 2bdrm - 2 families so 4 adults, and 6 kids (a set of grandparents were there too and 2 kids slept with them in a studio, but got ready in 2bdrm with us).  I never felt like we were crowded even when the grandparents came in the room.  We were in building 28/29 so no extra door for bath.  One family used one bath and the other family the other bath.  We had great weather so we were able to use the balcony.

I think a lot will depend on how long you are staying, how well you know each other and get along and keeping a positive attitude.  It can be done if you can't get your first choice.


----------



## stitchfan18

We definitely want the GV if it is available. I just wonder how many will be available for that week since it's around marathon time, even at the 11 month mark. Maybe it would be better to add on a studio along with the 2-bedroom if we have to so everyone has more room. We can always use the main living area of the two bedroom to meet up and hang out in while we are at the resort. I know you can't get a studio adjoining to a 2-bedroom, but do you think it is reasonable to be in the same building, or on the same floor if we requested it? I'm hoping if I spend a lot of time worrying about a backup plan we won't need it...


----------



## bunkkinsmom

stitchfan18 said:


> We definitely want the GV if it is available. I just wonder how many will be available for that week since it's around marathon time, even at the 11 month mark. Maybe it would be better to add on a studio along with the 2-bedroom if we have to so everyone has more room. We can always use the main living area of the two bedroom to meet up and hang out in while we are at the resort. I know you can't get a studio adjoining to a 2-bedroom, but do you think it is reasonable to be in the same building, or on the same floor if we requested it? I'm hoping if I spend a lot of time worrying about a backup plan we won't need it...



I wouldn't worry about the studio.  The 2 BR will be fine, just get the GV if you have the means and are able!  You won't be super crowded, at least not at OKW.  You can always request a building over 50, and even if you don't get it that's ok!


----------



## dianeschlicht

I don't think you'll have an issue getting a GV at the 11 month window even for Marathon week.  

Yes, you COULD put all those people in a 2 bedroom, but I wouldn't.  We just did a GV with 8 people.


----------



## WDWMom

bunkkinsmom said:


> I wouldn't worry about the studio.  The 2 BR will be fine, just get the GV if you have the means and are able!  You won't be super crowded, at least not at OKW.  You can always request a building over 50, and even if you don't get it that's ok!



I totally agree.


----------



## mmjm

Go for the GV there huge, we had 10 people in the GV and it never felt crowded, however by the end of the week I wished I had gotten seperate room for some of the family members.


----------



## stitchfan18

We got the GV! I knew if I worried enough about not getting it there would be lots available. I don't know how many are in the HH house booking category, but ours is near the HH thankfully! I can't wait!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

stitchfan18 said:


> We got the GV! I knew if I worried enough about not getting it there would be lots available. I don't know how many are in the HH house booking category, but ours is near the HH thankfully! I can't wait!



OOOOH!  YAY!!! Do you know which one?


----------



## dianeschlicht

stitchfan18 said:


> We got the GV! I knew if I worried enough about not getting it there would be lots available. I don't know how many are in the HH house booking category, but ours is near the HH thankfully! I can't wait!



Hey, the good thing about that is that you already know what building you will be in.  The only GVs in the HH category are in building 25!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

Hey Diane, you are absolutely right!  I guess I thought maybe 63, even though it's not "HH category".  We stayed in 63 and Love love loved it!  So close to everything and a fantastic view!


----------



## dianeschlicht

No, building 63 is not in the HH category.  We like building 15 for GVs.  LOVE the location....You can use 3 bus stops easily depending on your preference.  We usually go to HH in the morning and get off at Peninsular at the end of the day.


----------



## jimmytammy

Heading to OKW in just a few weeks, cant wait!!  This will be our 2nd stay there.  Diane, thanks for the heads up a few weeks back about the bath doors in 1 bedroom.  Hoping for something in the 50s bldgs area.


----------



## dianeschlicht

jimmytammy said:


> Heading to OKW in just a few weeks, cant wait!!  This will be our 2nd stay there.  Diane, thanks for the heads up a few weeks back about the bath doors in 1 bedroom.  Hoping for something in the 50s bldgs area.



Good luck!  I wish you luck getting either building 45 or 46!  The absolute best views in all of OKW are there!  Love the location too.  A little walk to a pool, but  the view makes it worth it.


----------



## stitchfan18

Thanks for the info about which building we'll be in. Last time I stayed there, I was in building 50, so it was quite a hike back to the main area. It'll be nice to be closer to everything.

Can someone give me a general idea of how the buses run throughout the resort? I thought I remembered some of the buses stopping at the HH house, then going to all the other OKW bus stops before leaving the resort. Last time I was there I found out that isn't the case for all the buses because I got on a MK bus at the hospitality house, and ended up at MK 10 minutes later.


----------



## bookwormde

You will love the GVs in building 25, I stayed in one in 2009 and it was very close to HH and the stops. If we missed the bus as it went buy we jsut went to HH to catch it a few minutes later.

They are 2nd and 3rd floor so nice view, but is bit of a haul with luggage.


----------



## dianeschlicht

stitchfan18 said:


> Thanks for the info about which building we'll be in. Last time I stayed there, I was in building 50, so it was quite a hike back to the main area. It'll be nice to be closer to everything.
> 
> Can someone give me a general idea of how the buses run throughout the resort? I thought I remembered some of the buses stopping at the HH house, then going to all the other OKW bus stops before leaving the resort. Last time I was there I found out that isn't the case for all the buses because I got on a MK bus at the hospitality house, and ended up at MK 10 minutes later.



First of all, no need to hike anywhere if you don't want to.  Every bus stops at HH before it leaves the resort, so you only have to walk to the nearest bus stop and catch the first bus.

The bus stops are Peninsular Road, South Point, Old Turtle Pond Road, Miller's Road and Hospitality House.


----------



## edk35

dianeschlicht said:


> First of all, no need to hike anywhere if you don't want to.  Every bus stops at HH before it leaves the resort, so you only have to walk to the nearest bus stop and catch the first bus.
> 
> The bus stops are Peninsular Road, South Point, Old Turtle Pond Road, Miller's Road and Hospitality House.




Wait I don't think the Downtown bus stops at HH. We were just there. I remember the bus driver telling us to take any bus BUT the DT bus if we wanted to go to HH. We were at Miller's Road. Sometimes we just walked to HH.


----------



## dianeschlicht

edk35 said:


> Wait I don't think the Downtown bus stops at HH. We were just there. I remember the bus driver telling us to take any bus BUT the DT bus if we wanted to go to HH. We were at Miller's Road. Sometimes we just walked to HH.


That's right, the DTD bus does things a little different.  That one stops at HH FIRST and then does the route.  The internal bus stops at HH twice.


----------



## stitchfan18

edk35 said:


> Wait I don't think the Downtown bus stops at HH. We were just there. I remember the bus driver telling us to take any bus BUT the DT bus if we wanted to go to HH. We were at Miller's Road. Sometimes we just walked to HH.



I think that's where I got confused on my last trip. I lucked out by getting on the DTD bus at the HH and got back to my bus stop, but didn't realize that only the DTD bus stopped at the HH before going to the other bus stops.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

dianeschlicht said:


> Another thing to know if you are staying in a 1 or 2 bedroom unit and will have people who will use the living room is about the bathroom door.  If you are in a building above building 30, there is an extra door into the toilet portion of the master bath that is accessed via the laundry room.  If you are in buildings 11-29, that door doesn't exist, and anyone sleeping in the living room can only access the bathroom by going directly THROUGH the master bedroom.



I just re-read this post of yours.  Just to clarify...

if I have a 2 bedroom lockoff in the HH area I will have the above bathroom situation.  Yes?


----------



## n2mm

hmillerbarilla said:


> I just re-read this post of yours.  Just to clarify...
> 
> if I have a 2 bedroom lockoff in the HH area I will have the above bathroom situation.  Yes?



No you won't have this set up.  We were in building 62 (I think) and had the set up described with the pass-through laundry room.  Buy my BFF did not have this in building 14 (HH location).


----------



## hmillerbarilla

n2mm said:


> No you won't have this set up.  We were in building 62 (I think) and had the set up described with the pass-through laundry room.  Buy my BFF did not have this in building 14 (HH location).



62 isn't HH boooking.  I have a 2 bd lockoff in HH.  I think we will have the "going thru the bedroom to the bathroom" option.  It doesn't seem too bad according to the allears floor plan.  I've only been in studios at OKW so it will be all new to me.


----------



## dianeschlicht

hmillerbarilla said:


> I just re-read this post of yours.  Just to clarify...
> 
> if I have a 2 bedroom lockoff in the HH area I will have the above bathroom situation.  Yes?



If you are booked in the HH category, you will NOT have the extra door into the bathroom.  Anyone sleeping in the living room will need to go directly through the master bedroom door to get to the toilet.  It's one of the major drawbacks of the HH category.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

dianeschlicht said:


> If you are booked in the HH category, you will NOT have the extra door into the bathroom.  Anyone sleeping in the living room will need to go directly through the master bedroom door to get to the toilet.  It's one of the major drawbacks of the HH category.



Thanks for responding.  I think we'll ask at check-in if building 62 happens to have an opening, and if not, we'll stick with our HH booking.  It is most important for me to have a quick walk to the HH with the kids.   I think my sister and my parents will be able to work out the "walking thru the bedroom" issue easily.  

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

hmillerbarilla said:


> Thanks for responding.  I think we'll ask at check-in if building 62 happens to have an opening, and if not, we'll stick with our HH booking.  It is most important for me to have a quick walk to the HH with the kids.   I think my sister and my parents will be able to work out the "walking thru the bedroom" issue easily.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



Just fyi, I haven't stayed in the "HH" category, but the walk from 62 is literally across the street.  Super Super close!


----------



## dianeschlicht

hmillerbarilla said:


> Thanks for responding.  I think we'll ask at check-in if building 62 happens to have an opening, and if not, we'll stick with our HH booking.  It is most important for me to have a quick walk to the HH with the kids.   I think my sister and my parents will be able to work out the "walking thru the bedroom" issue easily.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



Depending on the occupancy when you are there, you might not be able to do that.  That would be switching room category, and it's possible with the renovations etc, that they might not let you switch the category on arrival.


----------



## jpcdds6

does anyone know who the bartenders are at okw? i'll be heading down next week and i know the servers at the suitcase have a reputation as the best at wdw. any names?


----------



## WDWMom

dianeschlicht said:


> Depending on the occupancy when you are there, you might not be able to do that.  That would be switching room category, and it's possible with the renovations etc, that they might not let you switch the category on arrival.



Of course, it's easier to have booked HH and then ask for a non HH room than the other way around.  I think someone else would love to get that HH room that would like it.


----------



## dianeschlicht

WDWMom said:


> Of course, it's easier to have booked HH and then ask for a non HH room than the other way around.  I think someone else would love to get that HH room that would like it.



True, but check in wont have any idea who that might be.


----------



## Deb & Bill

WDWMom said:


> Of course, it's easier to have booked HH and then ask for a non HH room than the other way around.  I think someone else would love to get that HH room that would like it.



Not this family.  That's our least favorite area.


----------



## Geezer

Deb & Bill said:


> Not this family.  That's our least favorite area.



Not our favorite either.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Totally dislike the HH category.  Too dark and musty for me.


----------



## dianeschlicht

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Totally dislike the HH category.  Too dark and musty for me.



Okay, so what am I missing about that comment?  Why would the units in HH category be dark and musty????  Buildings 23-26 are very open and sunny with golf course views.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Sorry, just speaking on one bad experience--should not have lumped all of the HH category together there.  Last summer we ended up in Building 13 in a studio.  It was absolutely awful.  It was extremely dark and had a horrible musty smell.  We tryed to air it out but after 30 minutes decided that we couldn't live with it for an entire week.  We were moved to South Point and loved it there!!  And we figured out what the problem was with the other room.  There was no window in the bedroom area at all and the vegetation was totally enclosing it--hence, the musty smell.  But I agree with you the HH ones in the 20's look absolutely lovely!!


----------



## nappingbeauty

Arlene and Clayton are wonderful bartenders!


----------



## dianeschlicht

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Sorry, just speaking on one bad experience--should not have lumped all of the HH category together there.  Last summer we ended up in Building 13 in a studio.  It was absolutely awful.  It was extremely dark and had a horrible musty smell.  We tryed to air it out but after 30 minutes decided that we couldn't live with it for an entire week.  We were moved to South Point and loved it there!!  And we figured out what the problem was with the other room.  *There was no window in the bedroom area at all and the vegetation was totally enclosing it--hence, the musty smell. * But I agree with you the HH ones in the 20's look absolutely lovely!!



How could there not be a window in a studio????  All studios have a full patio door to the deck, and also a double window on the other side of the room right next to the entrance door.


----------



## dvc at last !

dianeschlicht said:


> How could there not be a window in a studio????  All studios have a full patio door to the deck, and also a double window on the other side of the room right next to the entrance door.



You are correct.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

dianeschlicht said:


> How could there not be a window in a studio????  All studios have a full patio door to the deck, and also a double window on the other side of the room right next to the entrance door.



Yes, it did have the patio door, but I'm pretty sure it did not have a front window.   Okay, now I'm beginning to wonder if I imagined this.  Maybe it was just super thick vegetation??  Is there anyone out there who can support or disprove this?? I went back through some of my older posts and found it is studio #1416.


----------



## dianeschlicht

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Yes, it did have the patio door, but it did not have a window.     I'm pretty sure it was on the ground floor in building 13--if my building is wrong, it was in the HH category in the teen's.
> 
> Okay, now I'm beginning to wonder if I imagined this.  Maybe it was just super thick vegetation.  Is there anyone out there that can support this??  Also, if it wasn't building 13, it was 14.



Believe me....ALL studios/second bedrooms at OKW do have windows.  There are plenty of studios that have heavy vegetation at OKW....not just in HH category.  Building 13 certainly is one of those that could have heavy vegetation.  That vegetation is often very protective though too.  It helps to keep those golf balls out of the room!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

dianeschlicht said:


> Believe me....ALL studios/second bedrooms at OKW do have windows.  There are plenty of studios that have heavy vegetation at OKW....not just in HH category.  Building 13 certainly is one of those that could have heavy vegetation.  That vegetation is often very protective though too.  It helps to keep those golf balls out of the room!



Looking back through my older posts I found that it is studio #1416.  Now I am feeling delusional . . .and not for the first time.     The vegetation must have just been massive because it was extremely dark.


----------



## dianeschlicht

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Looking back through my older posts I found that it is studio #1416.  Now I am feeling delusional . . .and not for the first time.     The vegetation must have just been massive because it was extremely dark.



Totally possible, since 1416 would be on the left hand side of one of what I call the "H" shaped buildings.  If you happened to get a corner studio, you would have had the heavy vegetation between the building and the entrance drive.  That is likely there to provide some privacy from the buses and cars coming into the resort.  We have stayed in building 14 several times, but never in a studio, so I have no point of reference for that specific studio.   The studio windows would face the entrance outdoor hallway of the building OR the end of the building in a building of that design. Only the patio door would face the outside perimeter of the building.

Now that I think of it though, I believe the studios in building 14 are actually in the "middle" part of that "U" or "H" shape.  That means that they may indeed have a much smaller window than most studios.   HMMMM, I think we should get Doc in here to see if he remembers that from when he did his layout plan of all the OKW buildings.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

dianeschlicht said:


> Totally possible, since 1416 would be on the left hand side of one of what I call the "H" shaped buildings.  If you happened to get a corner studio, you would have had the heavy vegetation between the building and the entrance drive.  That is likely there to provide some privacy from the buses and cars coming into the resort.  We have stayed in building 14 several times, but never in a studio, so I have no point of reference for that specific studio.   The studio windows would face the entrance outdoor hallway of the building OR the end of the building in a building of that design. Only the patio door would face the outside perimeter of the building.
> 
> Now that I think of it though, I believe the studios in building 14 are actually in the "middle" part of that "U" or "H" shape.  That means that they may indeed have a much smaller window than most studios.   HMMMM, I think we should get Doc in here to see if he remembers that from when he did his layout plan of all the OKW buildings.



Yes, now I remember that was part of the problem.  We were not the edge or the corner like the one they put us in at South Point.  We were in the middle of the building.    I would love to know what Doc thinks as well.


----------



## BobNed

dianeschlicht said:


> HMMMM, I think we should get Doc in here to see if he remembers that from when he did his layout plan of all the OKW buildings.


Check out this thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2353661


----------



## joandegennaro

BobNed said:


> Check out this thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2353661



I'm the OP from this old thread.  Everything worked out great for us.  We ended up in building 56 1st floor(which ended up better than 2nd with my knee issues) corner unit.  The vegatation wasn't too bad outside the window and we overlooked the playground at the SouthPoint pool from the balconey.  Just the size of the room was much better than what we were used to at CBR.  This time around being familar with the area will be a big plus.


----------



## BobNed

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Looking back through my older posts I found that it is studio #1416.  Now I am feeling delusional . . .and not for the first time.     The vegetation must have just been massive because it was extremely dark.



But, you weren't delusional nor did you imagine it!  You didn't have a window in building 14.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

BobNed said:


> But, you weren't delusional nor did you imagine it!  You didn't have a window in building 14.



Thank you!! Thank you!!  I am not delusional. . .at least not over this topic.  

To me, it really did change the whole feel of the studio and creeped me out.  I would not want to stay there, and I LOVE OKW.


----------



## gflorane

Hello all,

We will be arriving in Disney this Saturday for an entire week. We are staying at OKW in a 2 bedroom. Never stayed there before, so I don't know what to expect. We usually stay at Coranado Springs, but this trip I wanted more room to spread out in. Can anyone tell me if the Internet in OKW is wired or wireless? I've read that they have renovated the resort and wasn't sure if they have wireless in the rooms. The reason I ask, is that one of my laptops needs to be wired. Any info would be very much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## dvczerfs

gflorane said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We will be arriving in Disney this Saturday for an entire week. We are staying at OKW in a 2 bedroom. Never stayed there before, so I don't know what to expect. We usually stay at Coranado Springs, but this trip I wanted more room to spread out in. Can anyone tell me if the Internet in OKW is wired or wireless? I've read that they have renovated the resort and wasn't sure if they have wireless in the rooms. The reason I ask, is that one of my laptops needs to be wired. Any info would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



its wired.


----------



## joandegennaro

Ok so I am aware that I will get all sorts of ideas on what is best at OKW.  Here is our "ideal location"  We stayed last year in building 56 studio ground floor right beside the South Point pool.  This is where we would like to be again.  Now given that last year was our first stay at OKW we really don't have anything else to compare it to.


We like to away from the business of the main pool and HH.  Want to be as close to a quiet pool as possible.  Would like to be away from the bus stops and bus noise (we drive so only MK buses for us)  Have heard that certain buildings back onto main roads that have alot of early morning noise (traveling with teenagers)  This trip is more of a relax, sleep in, hang by the pool kind of trip.  Any other location from South Point area recommended?

Diane:  I consider you an OKW expert so would love to hear your recommendations.  If I remember you are a fan of buildings 45 and 46.  What is the walk like to the quiet pool from these buildings?

Deb and Bill:  I also take your recommendations on all things OKW seriously.  Care to share your ideas?


----------



## chepic

joandegennaro said:


> Ok so I am aware that I will get all sorts of ideas on what is best at OKW.  Here is our "ideal location"  We stayed last year in building 56 studio ground floor right beside the South Point pool.  This is where we would like to be again.  Now given that last year was our first stay at OKW we really don't have anything else to compare it to.
> 
> 
> We like to away from the business of the main pool and HH.  Want to be as close to a quiet pool as possible.  Would like to be away from the bus stops and bus noise (we drive so only MK buses for us)  Have heard that certain buildings back onto main roads that have alot of early morning noise (traveling with teenagers)  This trip is more of a relax, sleep in, hang by the pool kind of trip.  Any other location from South Point area recommended?
> 
> Diane:  I consider you an OKW expert so would love to hear your recommendations.  If I remember you are a fan of buildings 45 and 46.  What is the walk like to the quiet pool from these buildings?
> 
> Deb and Bill:  I also take your recommendations on all things OKW seriously.  Care to share your ideas?



Well, I am not Diane, Deb, or Bill but I am going to give you me 2 cents...

We have taken teens with us and I have found the best place to be in buildings 37, 36 (close to turtle pond pool which we have never found to be over crowded.), building 46 is nice with a view of the river, and we also enjoyed buildings 47 or 48.  I think they all give you a good view, not too much noise, close to pools, and have some proximity to the bus stops.

We have been in building 29 and really disliked it...lots of noise and not a great view at all.  We have also stayed in 64 and 63 and really did not care too much for them. One building we haven't stayed in is 25, which I would like to at some point....nice and cozy in the cul-de-sac.

Hope that helps somewhat.

Enjoy your trip.

Cheryl


----------



## joandegennaro

chepic said:


> Well, I am not Diane, Deb, or Bill but I am going to give you me 2 cents...
> 
> We have taken teens with us and I have found the best place to be in buildings 37, 36 (close to turtle pond pool which we have never found to be over crowded.), building 46 is nice with a view of the river, and we also enjoyed buildings 47 or 48.  I think they all give you a good view, not too much noise, close to pools, and have some proximity to the bus stops.
> 
> We have been in building 29 and really disliked it...lots of noise and not a great view at all.  We have also stayed in 64 and 63 and really did not care too much for them. One building we haven't stayed in is 25, which I would like to at some point....nice and cozy in the cul-de-sac.
> 
> Hope that helps somewhat.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your trip.
> 
> Cheryl



Ahh you are another one who's OKW wisdom I was hoping to get.  Couldn't remember the name but remember the kids in the bubbles and I believe a wedding renewal toast pictures.  Thanks for giving your 2 cents.  Will take all advise offered.  Thanks for taking the time.

Joan


----------



## WDWMom

Never stayed in South Pointe area, but have stayed in 35, 36 and 37.  All were quiet from what I remember and close to Turtle Pond Pool.  I would stay there again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Deb & Bill

joandegennaro said:


> Ok so I am aware that I will get all sorts of ideas on what is best at OKW.  Here is our "ideal location"  We stayed last year in building 56 studio ground floor right beside the South Point pool.  This is where we would like to be again.  Now given that last year was our first stay at OKW we really don't have anything else to compare it to.
> 
> 
> We like to away from the business of the main pool and HH.  Want to be as close to a quiet pool as possible.  Would like to be away from the bus stops and bus noise (we drive so only MK buses for us)  Have heard that certain buildings back onto main roads that have alot of early morning noise (traveling with teenagers)  This trip is more of a relax, sleep in, hang by the pool kind of trip.  Any other location from South Point area recommended?
> 
> Diane:  I consider you an OKW expert so would love to hear your recommendations.  If I remember you are a fan of buildings 45 and 46.  What is the walk like to the quiet pool from these buildings?
> 
> Deb and Bill:  I also take your recommendations on all things OKW seriously.  Care to share your ideas?



We also are fans of Bldg 45 and 46.  We stayed in Bldg 55 on the ground floor in a one bedroom villa closest to the pool.  It was very quiet because there was bamboo all around that end of the pool.  We had a nice view of the Trumbo Canal.  45 and 46 have less growth around the building than 55 and nice views of the Trumbo Canal. 

If you request a Trumbo Canal view, you might get any of these four buildings.


----------



## DVCconvert

gflorane said:


> .....Can anyone tell me if the Internet in OKW is wired or wireless? .....



It's wired. but you can bring your own wireless router.
HTH


----------



## dvczerfs

we love bldg 23 through 26. we like the first bus stop and the views. the ony bldg i stayed at and can say i hate is bldg 11. by the way, i made our resi for sept 27th, departing oct 8th today at okw. it will be our 15th stay in 12 years. its just dw and i this trip, our dd grad.from high school this june and will be off on aug 26th for coll. anyone going to be down at okw at that time and want to meet up for a "dis meet and a picture" just let me know! the disdads get meets set up on all the trips and now the 2000 plus mile thread is doing it. it fun meeting the people you talk to on line in person.


----------



## joandegennaro

Deb & Bill said:


> We also are fans of Bldg 45 and 46.  We stayed in Bldg 55 on the ground floor in a one bedroom villa closest to the pool.  It was very quiet because there was bamboo all around that end of the pool.  We had a nice view of the Trumbo Canal.  45 and 46 have less growth around the building than 55 and nice views of the Trumbo Canal.
> 
> If you request a Trumbo Canal view, you might get any of these four buildings.



We were in building 56 and had originally asked for 55.  How far is the walk from buildings 45 and 46 (will be lugging laundry) to the pool area as we stay in a studio.

My concern is that the buildings I asked for on my request (56, 55, and the two behind can't remember the numbers) are still listed as not refirbed.  We don't need a refirbed room just wanted that location and are concerned they will be in process while we are down there.


----------



## dmoore22

joandegennaro said:


> We were in building 56 and had originally asked for 55.  How far is the walk from buildings 45 and 46 (will be lugging laundry) to the pool area as we stay in a studio.
> 
> My concern is that the buildings I asked for on my request (56, 55, and the two behind can't remember the numbers) are still listed as not refirbed.  We don't need a refirbed room just wanted that location and are concerned they will be in process while we are down there.



We stayed in a studio in 46 last year for Star Wars Weekends. The interior was refurbished in that it had the granite tops, the dark wood head boards, and the new carpeting. Unlike the other studio refurb we stayed in it did not have the roman shades and the Ethernet hook up was still by the table. We are not fans of the roman shades. They're just not user friendly. As far as the walk to the pool area it wasn't bad at all. However we weren't carrying laundry.


----------



## carolinadj

Just bought BLT but OKW will always be first in my heart!


----------



## Pirate Mamma

Hi all,  

We leave for WDW in just 18 days! We're staying at OKW for the first time. I've seen some old pictures of the playgrounds at OKW, and I know they've since been updated. In some of the pictures I've seen a small swing set. Is that still there? I've seen some pictures of the new playsets... I can tell which one is the "main" playground by the HH, but it's hard to figure out which is the other ones... We're hoping to stay in the Miller Road area - does anyone have pictures of that playground? Or pictures of the other playgrounds with labels so I can use a process of elimination?

TIA!


----------



## cc1075

Pirate Mamma said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We leave for WDW in just 18 days! We're staying at OKW for the first time. I've seen some old pictures of the playgrounds at OKW, and I know they've since been updated. In some of the pictures I've seen a small swing set. Is that still there? I've seen some pictures of the new playsets... I can tell which one is the "main" playground by the HH, but it's hard to figure out which is the other ones... We're hoping to stay in the Miller Road area - does anyone have pictures of that playground? Or pictures of the other playgrounds with labels so I can use a process of elimination?
> 
> TIA!



There is no playground area at the Miller's Road pool!  The removed the playground several years ago - not there are only the grills and a picnic table.


----------



## Pirate Mamma

> There is no playground area at the Miller's Road pool! The removed the playground several years ago - not there are only the grills and a picnic table.



Bummer!  I have 3 different versions of the OKW map and they all showed playgrounds at Miller Rd!  So where are the playgrounds?  Just at the Turtle Pond Area and the HH?  What about the South Point Rd area?  How about the swings, are they still around?

Thanks!


----------



## cc1075

Pirate Mamma said:


> Bummer!  I have 3 different versions of the OKW map and they all showed playgrounds at Miller Rd!  So where are the playgrounds?  Just at the Turtle Pond Area and the HH?  What about the South Point Rd area?  How about the swings, are they still around?
> 
> Thanks!



I can only speak for Miller Road - I sit at that pool for about six weeks a year.  They took out the swings and never replaced them.  We rarely see children in the Miller Road pool.  Most like the HH pool area - so much more to do with playground, parties, sand castle area, game room, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## chepic

I don't have a great picture to show you, but the playground at turtle pond pool is nice.  It is one of those multi-piece slide things.  There is also a shuffle board area there.  My kids are 5/9 and they have played on it the past few years.  The one at the main pool is just a bit larger, but there is an entire area with sand to dig in.  Plus there is shuffle board, table tennis, volleyball, and Hanks to play in and around.

Have a great time.

Cheryl


----------



## Deb & Bill

There is a little climbing thing at the South Pointe pool.


----------



## NicolaFred

Hi,
We are staying at OKW in September for 2 weeks!!
Myself and my husband had a look around the resort last sept while friends of ours were on their honeymoon (we were staying at POP)

Anyways, we are travelling with my parents and sister - its their first ever trip!! And we really liked the look of building 46.

Does anyone know if there are 2 bed villas in 46?

When we went out onto the balcony of our friends villa, the view was stunning and I just know this will give us the wow factor im after.

Any further info about the resort is welcome, were getting very excited now!!

Nicola


----------



## WDWMom

There are 2 bdrm villas in every building at OKW so you should be good.  Just remember, a request is only that, a request.


----------



## heathers4um

Nice! OKW has the friendliest bunch of cast members around and its hard not to relax there! Have a ball! And tell Arlene in the Gurgling Suitcase the Pats fans say hello! 



NicolaFred said:


> Hi,
> We are staying at OKW in September for 2 weeks!!
> Myself and my husband had a look around the resort last sept while friends of ours were on their honeymoon (we were staying at POP)
> 
> Anyways, we are travelling with my parents and sister - its their first ever trip!! And we really liked the look of building 46.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are 2 bed villas in 46?
> 
> When we went out onto the balcony of our friends villa, the view was stunning and I just know this will give us the wow factor im after.
> 
> Any further info about the resort is welcome, were getting very excited now!!
> 
> Nicola


----------



## mmps108

We leave in 76 days  for OKW 2BR with 7 adults and 2 kids. My husband and I are the lucky ones that get to sleep on the pull out sofa and our teenage daughter gets the pull out chair, WE HOPE!! Can anyone tell me if most or all the rooms are renovated by now with the extra pull out chair bed? 
Does anyone have any tips for making 9 people work in the 2BR/2BR better? I'm looking specifically for tips regarding only having 2 bathrooms and our lack of privacy by our bedroom being the living room. My husband is 6'4" and I'm wondering about the pull out sofa too, any advice? 

In case my mom is reading this...I'm just happy to be able to be going, I'm not complaining, just looking for tips from experience DVC members.


----------



## dmoore22

mmps108 said:


> Can anyone tell me if most or all the rooms are renovated by now with the extra pull out chair bed?



Our last three visits we ended up with a renovated unit. Twice at HH and once at South Point. I believe that vast majority have been renovated. 




mmps108 said:


> Does anyone have any tips for making 9 people work in the 2BR/2BR better? I'm looking specifically for tips regarding only having 2 bathrooms and our lack of privacy by our bedroom being the living room. My husband is 6'4" and I'm wondering about the pull out sofa too, any advice?



The most we've ever had at one time was eight, my DW and 6 children, 5 of them girls.  This was during the pre-renovation era. Our son, who is over 6 ft., did fine on the sofa sleeper. Of course he can sleep just about anywhere. The bathroom situation was manageable since no one woke up at the same time. I guess you could say we had informal shifts. Being able to lock off the jacuzzi was a nice sanctuary while someone else was using the shower.



mmps108 said:


> In case my mom is reading this...I'm just happy to be able to be going, I'm not complaining, just looking for tips from experience DVC members.



Be generous and share the jacuzzi.


----------



## heathers4um

I am wondering if it's just me - but does anyone else come onto this thread just to see the pics when they are having a bad day or are feeling the need to SEE home?  

I am so 'homesick' right now, its making me


----------



## ercrbc

We closed on our OKW add on this week!  I can now officially call it HOME! 

Heather ITA the the CMs at OKW are the BEST!  From check in balloon animals (which we had to stop in and get new ones halfway through our stay and the CMs were more than happy to oblige my kids)  to getting soft serve ice creams "on Mickey" at Goods to Go, we had amazing CMs last Sept.  I can't wait to go back (again and again!)


----------



## dmoore22

heathers4um said:


> I am wondering if it's just me - but does anyone else come onto this thread just to see the pics when they are having a bad day or are feeling the need to SEE home?
> 
> I am so 'homesick' right now, its making me



It's just you! 

Actually I can go weeks or months without visiting the DISboards then I have to have my OKW fix to get me through till the next "Welcome Home." Then I can't stop.


----------



## dvczerfs

heathers4um said:


> I am wondering if it's just me - but does anyone else come onto this thread just to see the pics when they are having a bad day or are feeling the need to SEE home?
> 
> I am so 'homesick' right now, its making me



a few years ago i set our camcorder on the table on the deck and made a 30 min. video, i watch that evey so often.


----------



## allardk46

My family is spending 3 days at OKW in August - first time.  Heard the room are big.  My question is, should I spend the points for a 1 BDR or is the studio really that much bigger than Boardwalk or Wilderness Lodge.

Also waiting for our purchase of OKW points to go through to call this one home as well.

Thanks,

Janeanne


----------



## Candy Orlando

I made OKW videos on my iPhone that I look at all the time. There is something so special about the palm trees and tropical feel of OKW that I love so much. I stay at OKW three times a year for a week. I would like to go more often. It's enchanting!!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

allardk46 said:


> My family is spending 3 days at OKW in August - first time.  Heard the room are big.  My question is, should I spend the points for a 1 BDR or is the studio really that much bigger than Boardwalk or Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> Also waiting for our purchase of OKW points to go through to call this one home as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Janeanne



What's your family make up?  The OKW studio has two queen beds and the bathroom is pretty large.  And, yes, it is bigger than BWV and VWL studios.


----------



## Billary41

Deb & Bill said:


> What's your family make up?  The OKW studio has two queen beds and the bathroom is pretty large.  And, yes, it is bigger than BWV and VWL.



I don't think you can compare any studio to a 1 br, because the kitchen and laundry make a huge difference.


----------



## DVCconvert

Billary41 said:


> I don't think you can compare any studio to a 1 br, because the kitchen and laundry make a huge difference.



I'm glad you mentioned this!  'cause after 30,696 posts, Deb proably didn't know that! 

Actually (and I don't mean to put words in her mouth) I suspect her point was that perhaps the okw studio might provide an acceptable situation.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DVCconvert said:


> I'm glad you mentioned this!  'cause after 30,696 posts, Deb proably didn't know that!
> 
> Actually (and I don't mean to put words in her mouth) I suspect her point was that perhaps the okw studio might provide an acceptable situation.



Channelling DVCconvert.  Yes, you got it right.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

heathers4um said:


> I am wondering if it's just me - but does anyone else come onto this thread just to see the pics when they are having a bad day or are feeling the need to SEE home?
> 
> I am so 'homesick' right now, its making me







I love OKW pics too... I know I've posted this previously, but this is one of my favorites... and it is also my wallpaper for my computer.  Each time I close stuff down I think, "ohhhhh I love OKW!"

4 more months for us... that's a long wait!


----------



## WDWMom

Beautiful pic!  Can't wait - 5 more days for us!


----------



## MsRem

Awesome pic!


----------



## Deb & Bill

How did you ever get that photo without ninety people in the shot?  Or did you photoshop them out?


----------



## Candy Orlando

Beautiful photo! I wish I could check in at OKW today because it's only 35 degrees here!


----------



## hmillerbarilla

Deb & Bill said:


> How did you ever get that photo without ninety people in the shot?  Or did you photoshop them out?



nope--it's the real deal.  This was taken about 4:00 in the afternoon on Labor Day 2010.  Isn't it perfect???!!! 



Candy Orlando said:


> Beautiful photo! I wish I could check in at OKW today because it's only 35 degrees here!



Tell me about it!  We're in winter coats here still.  I miss Florida!


----------



## DVCconvert

> I wish I could check in at OKW today because it's only 35 degrees here!



Heck! I were it were UP to 35 degrees here!


----------



## margitmouse

Hi gang,
sorry, quick segway and I know it's been listed 500 times, but is it 1BRs 30's and above which have the second door to the bathroom?

Also, I thought I saw someone recently say that some of the rooms around Turtle Pond hadn't been refurbished yet?? They were starting the rooms in theat loop when we were down there last May... are there really some not done?
Any confirmation of 36,37,38,43?

Need 1br w sleeper chair... Son's DGF is going to come too!!

creating another addict


----------



## hmillerbarilla

margitmouse said:


> Hi gang,
> sorry, quick segway and I know it's been listed 500 times, but is it 1BRs 30's and above which have the second door to the bathroom?
> 
> Also, I thought I saw someone recently say that some of the rooms around Turtle Pond hadn't been refurbished yet?? They were starting the rooms in theat loop when we were down there last May... are there really some not done?
> Any confirmation of 36,37,38,43?
> 
> Need 1br w sleeper chair... Son's DGF is going to come too!!
> 
> creating another addict



Not quite sure on the bathroom question.  I think you may be correct though.

Turtle Pond should be done with the rehab.  I was in a "new" room last labor day in Turtle Pond.  I think the whole resort should be complete by now (or very soon???)

Anyone?


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks

We just returned from a week at OKW.  2 nights in a studio, 5 in a 1 bed.  Our 1st stay at OKW wasnt so magical has we had noise issues and such.  But 2nd time was a charm!  We were in TP area, loved the room size, esp. the 1 bed.  Loved conv. to car.  Loved peacefulness of OKW, felt so at ease form moment we walked in room.  
Big thanks to dianeschlit for giving us heads up about layout of TP, SP 1 beds to those near HH.
Now a question...can I join your lovers thread?  Promise, no OKW bashing coming from me, only love


----------



## Deb & Bill

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> We just returned from a week at OKW.  2 nights in a studio, 5 in a 1 bed.  Our 1st stay at OKW wasnt so magical has we had noise issues and such.  But 2nd time was a charm!  We were in TP area, loved the room size, esp. the 1 bed.  Loved conv. to car.  Loved peacefulness of OKW, felt so at ease form moment we walked in room.
> Big thanks to dianeschlit for giving us heads up about layout of TP, SP 1 beds to those near HH.
> Now a question...can I join your lovers thread?  Promise, no OKW bashing coming from me, only love



Sure you can join the thread.  BUT, do you like OKW better than VWL?    Or is your heart still at VWL?


----------



## yellowfish78

Please post pictures!  Do you remember what building you were in?  I'll be there in October!


----------



## jimmytammy

Deb & Bill said:


> Sure you can join the thread.  BUT, do you like OKW better than VWL?    Or is your heart still at VWL?



Deb, I appreciate you letting me in your group.  I have to admit though, my heart will always be true to VWL, but with Ranger Stan no longer there, I have reason to branch out and try more DVC resorts.  OKW I can say in all honesty ranks right up there at a very close 2nd and in a tie with BWV.  

OKW reminds me so much of the peaceful tranquility that VWL provides.  2 totally diff. resorts, but having a very special draw that I feel I was blinded by as being an owner of another resort during the 1st stay.  Great thing about that 1st stay, it inspired me to buy more pts.  

You know, I always feel I should take the opportunity to thank those 1st OKW owners, you know who you are, the ones who had the foresight to take the plunge.  You helped pave a path for many yrs. of happiness for lots of owners.  Thank you!


----------



## jimmytammy

yellowfish78 said:


> Please post pictures!  Do you remember what building you were in?  I'll be there in October!


Here you go..Studio was in Bldg. 38, TP area


----------



## jimmytammy

These were from Bldg. 39, TP area


----------



## margitmouse

LOVE building 38! First stay in a 1 BR.... we were WOWed, and even more happy(if that were possible!) that we bought at OKW.


----------



## jimmytammy

margitmouse said:


> LOVE building 38! First stay in a 1 BR.... we were WOWed, and even more happy(if that were possible!) that we bought at OKW.



Some owners I know dont like TP area as it is a bit far removed from HH area, plus buses take awhile to get there.  But I prefer it.  We drive around WDW a lot, so transportation not much issue.  Being closer to HH would be nice, but I still really like TP area.  And bldg. 38 is nice.  I like the views of golf course from there.


----------



## SusieBea

jimmytammy said:


> Some owners I know dont like TP area as it is a bit far removed from HH area, plus buses take awhile to get there.  But I prefer it.  We drive around WDW a lot, so transportation not much issue.  Being closer to HH would be nice, but I still really like TP area.  And bldg. 38 is nice.  I like the views of golf course from there.



I'm glad to learn of someone else who prefers the TP area. I'm more a fan of bldgs 30-33, but I'll stay in any of them rather than Miller's Road.


----------



## dmoore22

SusieBea said:


> I'm glad to learn of someone else who prefers the TP area. I'm more a fan of bldgs 30-33, but I'll stay in any of them rather than Miller's Road.


----------



## CocosMeme

Just booked today for October and requested TP area because we were looking for quiet with a peaceful view. Got the idea from reading this thread. We are adult only and will have a car. Besides we like to walk and the resort plan looks like a nice place to go for a hike! We will be in a 1 bedroom.


----------



## Jaybrad

We will be staying at OKW the first two weeks in May.  I talked to the front desk there this am.  The CM told me that all buildings have not been refurbished.  Can anyone tell me which buildings have been refurbished and which ones are in the process of being refurbished?  Thanks Much.


----------



## WDWMom

SusieBea said:


> I'm glad to learn of someone else who prefers the TP area. I'm more a fan of bldgs 30-33, but I'll stay in any of them rather than Miller's Road.



We feel the same extact way about your whole post


----------



## jimmytammy

CocosMeme said:


> Just booked today for October and requested TP area because we were looking for quiet with a peaceful view. Got the idea from reading this thread. We are adult only and will have a car. Besides we like to walk and the resort plan looks like a nice place to go for a hike! We will be in a 1 bedroom.



The walk to HH is a nice one.  Love walking in the morning up and back from TP area.


----------



## Checkers

Jaybrad said:


> We will be staying at OKW the first two weeks in May.  I talked to the front desk there this am.  The CM told me that all buildings have not been refurbished.  Can anyone tell me which buildings have been refurbished and which ones are in the process of being refurbished?  Thanks Much.



This is crazy.  We just returned from OKW (HH area, 2br) on Sat. 3/19.  When we checked in at OKW the Bellman who delivered our luggage told us that the last villa was completed the week before.  If they are not completely renovated I believe most of them are so your chances of getting a renovated one are high.  Just a suggestion, I would nicely request a renovated villa when checking in and if you can check-in early that would increase your chances.  Good luck!


----------



## Jaybrad

Checkers said:


> This is crazy.  We just returned from OKW (HH area, 2br) on Sat. 3/19.  When we checked in at OKW the Bellman who delivered our luggage told us that the last villa was completed the week before.  If they are not completely renovated I believe most of them are so your chances of getting a renovated one are high.  Just a suggestion, I would nicely request a renovated villa when checking in and if you can check-in early that would increase your chances.  Good luck!



Thank you very much.


----------



## Mlissa88

WDWMom said:


> We feel the same extact way about your whole post



Same here....love the Turtle Pond area.


----------



## mickey&minniealways

Somehow we always end up in South Pointe. But I have never been dissapointed. I am just afraid that when go are at AKV in May I am going to miss OKW so much. Whish me luck.


----------



## briangib

mickey&minniealways said:


> Somehow we always end up in South Pointe. But I have never been dissapointed. I am just afraid that when go are at AKV in May I am going to miss OKW so much. Whish me luck.


You can always visit, pool hop, or eat at Olivia's if you miss it too much.


----------



## WDWMom

mickey&minniealways said:


> Somehow we always end up in South Pointe. But I have never been dissapointed. I am just afraid that when go are at AKV in May I am going to miss OKW so much. Whish me luck.



We felt that way a few years ago when we did a last minute trip.  All we could get into was AKL - go figure.  We missed OKW and had to go pool hop just to get our fix.


----------



## margitmouse

mickey&minniealways said:


> Somehow we always end up in South Pointe. But I have never been dissapointed. I am just afraid that when go are at AKV in May I am going to miss OKW so much. Whish me luck.



we're doing split stay AK/OKW in May (14-21)... I want to try other resorts too, but the we always want to come back to OKW to, so this way everyone is happy!

So happy to be going home, I wish it were next week. No, I wish it were today


----------



## WDWMom

Fly down on Thurs (in about 36 hours).  I can't wait


----------



## Caren

We just closed on another 150 points at OKW.


----------



## Goofygirl17

17 days until our first trip to OKW


----------



## dmoore22

Goofygirl17 said:


> 17 days until our first trip to OKW




 _Home!!!_


----------



## hmillerbarilla

WDWMom said:


> Fly down on Thurs (in about 36 hours).  I can't wait





margitmouse said:


> we're doing split stay AK/OKW in May (14-21)... I want to try other resorts too, but the we always want to come back to OKW to, so this way everyone is happy!
> 
> So happy to be going home, I wish it were next week. No, I wish it were today


Hope you both have wonderful trips!


Goofygirl17 said:


> 17 days until our first trip to OKW


OKW is the best!  Enjoy!


Caren said:


> We just closed on another 150 points at OKW.


How nice!Yay for you!


----------



## heathers4um

Thank you so much - I am now using it as my desktop too! (hope you dont mind...)

I had the standard lighthouse pic up as mine, so this is a nice change, even if its making me want to book another tirip!! 





hmillerbarilla said:


> I love OKW pics too... I know I've posted this previously, but this is one of my favorites... and it is also my wallpaper for my computer.  Each time I close stuff down I think, "ohhhhh I love OKW!"
> 
> 4 more months for us... that's a long wait!


----------



## AKV707

What a great [ic. We were just there in November. Can't wait to get back.


----------



## kid-at-heart

Does anyone have photos they are willing to share of the different villa views available from the different OKW areas, i.e., views in HH, views from villas in the Turtle Pond area, Miller Rd, etc.

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## hmillerbarilla

My views from our TP studio are post 1303 on page 87 of this thread. Go back and check them out! 

They aren't that great of pictures.  I'm not a photographer that's for sure!


----------



## dianeschlicht

This is from building 46 (South Point)









And this is from a studio balcony on Turtle Pond.  I think it's building 40.


----------



## kid-at-heart

hmillerbarilla said:


> My views from our TP studio are post 1303 on page 87 of this thread. Go back and check them out!
> 
> They aren't that great of pictures.  I'm not a photographer that's for sure!




I love seeing the swampy pond, I would be happy with such a view.  Thanks for pointing me to your photos.


----------



## kid-at-heart

South point looks lovely also.  Thanks Diane.  My daughter and I are visiting OKW for the first time in June and normally I only request top floor (so it will be semi-quiet).  I am curious as to the various views available at OKW.  I think I am going to stay with just my top floor request and enjoy whatever is assigned but I  would like to see what views others have experienced.  

Looking forward to more views.  

Kate


----------



## saintstickets

kid-at-heart said:


> Does anyone have photos they are willing to share of the different villa views available from the different OKW areas, i.e., views in HH, views from villas in the Turtle Pond area, Miller Rd, etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kate



Go to link below for pics of 2br (6212) and views from balcony taken May, 2010...
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2481750


----------



## starwarsclark

mom2t said:


> Just returned on Saturday from 9 days - I building 46 on the bottom.  My parents went with us.  We moved the LR chair into the master for my son to sleep on.  He is 8 and was afraid to sleep in a strange room.  We loved it.  Will go back to OKW if we have the opportunity to return to DW.  I do agree that some of the large appliances need to be replaced.  Other than that we were pleased.  I did feel the crowds were larger than what we saw 3 years ago at the same time.  We stopped the magic hours after Monday and went to alternate parks.  Ex. if magic hours on Animal Kingdom on Monday we went there on Tuesday.  Very rude US tourists -extremely polite out of the US tourists.  Heard more foreign languages than English.



Hello to you all from, for once, sunny England  we are a family of 6 and are seriously looking at visiting OKW next year (we have been the CSR for the last 2 trips) and I have a question about the chair, especially the bit abouve about moving it, am I right in thinking that the chair can be moved to one of the bedrooms? that will be a huge help if it can.
Also I am interested to read about the access to the bathroom when in a 2 bed villa, can someone please confirm what building etc we would need to request to get a 2 bed villa where there is access to the bathroom without going through the master bedroom - we would like some peace and quiet at some point from the 4 kids!!!


----------



## saintstickets

starwarsclark said:


> Hello to you all from, for once, sunny England  we are a family of 6 and are seriously looking at visiting OKW next year (we have been the CSR for the last 2 trips) and I have a question about the chair, especially the bit abouve about moving it, am I right in thinking that the chair can be moved to one of the bedrooms? that will be a huge help if it can.
> Also I am interested to read about the access to the bathroom when in a 2 bed villa, can someone please confirm what building etc we would need to request to get a 2 bed villa where there is access to the bathroom without going through the master bedroom - we would like some peace and quiet at some point from the 4 kids!!!



We were in a 2br (#6212) in May, 2010.  There were 2 separate bathrooms.  The master bathroom can be accessed from the master bedroom and also through the laundry area.


----------



## Deb & Bill

starwarsclark said:


> Hello to you all from, for once, sunny England  we are a family of 6 and are seriously looking at visiting OKW next year (we have been the CSR for the last 2 trips) and I have a question about the chair, especially the bit abouve about moving it, am I right in thinking that the chair can be moved to one of the bedrooms? that will be a huge help if it can.
> Also I am interested to read about the access to the bathroom when in a 2 bed villa, can someone please confirm what building etc we would need to request to get a 2 bed villa where there is access to the bathroom without going through the master bedroom - we would like some peace and quiet at some point from the 4 kids!!!



No, the chair cannot be moved out of the living room.  It is too heavy to move and won't fit through the doors without marking the doorways or damaging the chair.  Leave it where it is.


----------



## starwarsclark

Thanks for the replies.

Can I ask what everyone thinks of the bus service at OKW?
I ask as we have been to CSR twice and the bus service does not go to any other resorts therefore we have always felt that this was an advantage over other resorts.

Also how long, roughly, does it take to walk to Downtown Disney from OKW?

Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## dmoore22

starwarsclark said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Can I ask what everyone thinks of the bus service at OKW?
> I ask as we have been to CSR twice and the bus service does not go to any other resorts therefore we have always felt that this was an advantage over other resorts.



We've found the bus service at OKW to be top notch. It only picks up at OKW. It runs like clockwork with a bus to each park/downtown Disney running by every 20 minutes.  Only once did we have an extended wait. We used the phone at the stop to call transportation and a bus was forthcoming in a matter of minutes.




starwarsclark said:


> Also how long, roughly, does it take to walk to Downtown Disney from OKW?
> 
> Thanks for your help so far.



We've not tried the walking path from OKW to DTD. We usually use the DVC boat from Conch Flats to DTD.  The walking path commences near building 55 (South Point). The walkway is approximately 1 mile however it is not lit and it is not advised to walk this path after dark.


----------



## dvczerfs

starwarsclark said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Can I ask what everyone thinks of the bus service at OKW?
> I ask as we have been to CSR twice and the bus service does not go to any other resorts therefore we have always felt that this was an advantage over other resorts.
> 
> Also how long, roughly, does it take to walk to Downtown Disney from OKW?
> 
> Thanks for your help so far.



i agree with dmoore22!!   we stayed at the contemp. in may 09 and paid $400 per night and the bus stops at the poly and the grand before it heads to the park. we are staying there again for dd grad. present and its the only thing im not looking forward to. thankfully, we can take the monorail to the mk and epcot. have a good trip!!


----------



## Catira

saintstickets said:


> Go to link below for pics of 2br (6212) and views from balcony taken May, 2010...
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2481750



We have our first stay at OKW coming up in October. Your pictures of the unit are great..Thanks


----------



## thereinertfamily

We love OKW great service before we get there until the day we leave.  We have received calls from OKW to make sure the room they were putting us in would be ok with us.  LOVE THIS PLACE


----------



## JasonDVC

I just wanted to jump in here and tell you that my brother arrived today for his first of 2 nights in a studio at OKW. He has been to Disney over a dozen times staying on property and off. He texted me to say that OKW is the nicest nicest resort he has stayed in on any trip he has been to Disney. He said he loves the old school classic look and feel of the resort and room. 

Thought you guys would like to know that your home resort has a new fan.


----------



## dmoore22

Thanks Jason!  In this case it's always nice to have someone tell us what we already know.


----------



## AZDisFamily

Thanks to everyone for posting pics, we are getting excited for our July trip - our first to OKW!


----------



## Elissajoy

We are going in July, staying in a 1 BR, first time at OKW.  I cannot wait !!


----------



## hollis

Hooray! Thanks Jason. We OKW lovers certainly love to hear from another fan


----------



## dmoore22

Elissajoy said:


> We are going in July, staying in a 1 BR, first time at OKW.  I cannot wait !!



Thank goodness for the DISboards and the OKW Lovers thread as therapy between visits. It helps make the waiting tolerable. Otherwise I would need a special DVC ritalin or something.


----------



## Malaguti Ball Clan

I called MS this past Sunday for a studio arrival on Tuesday for 3 nights, we were in building 23 and it was lovely, room was flawless, close to HH.  We LOVE OKW, had a great time at the pool with the afternoon games, enjoyed a jerked chicken sandwich and some Delicious conch fritters from Olivia's and I had a delightful rum runner from the gurgling suitcase.....   Had a great time and OKW once again not only came though on a very last minute trip, but provided us with more great memories.   YEA   OKW.......YEA  OKW


----------



## jimmytammy

We are heading to OKW for another stay this year in Oct. 1bed for 12 nights, hoping for the 60s bldgs near HH.  But just as happy in TP area.  Just looking forward to another relaxing stay there!!


----------



## dvc at last !

jimmytammy said:


> We are heading to OKW for another stay this year in Oct. 1bed for 12 nights, hoping for the 60s bldgs near HH.  But just as happy in TP area.  Just looking forward to another relaxing stay there!!



Did you request HH area ?


----------



## jimmytammy

dvc at last ! said:


> Did you request HH area ?



DW specifically requested 60s bldgs.  We are more concerned about getting the 1 bed with the 2 doors to bath area.  dianeschlit made me aware of the different layouts, so HH area would be great, but TP will work as well(or SP) as long as we can get 2 doors.  With two teens in tow, they need as much as we parents do


----------



## dvc at last !

jimmytammy said:


> DW specifically requested 60s bldgs.  We are more concerned about getting the 1 bed with the 2 doors to bath area.  dianeschlit made me aware of the different layouts, so HH area would be great, but TP will work as well(or SP) as long as we can get 2 doors.  With two teens in tow, they need as much as we parents do



Great thought.  I understand.  Hope you get it, too  !


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

I love the pics everyone.  Based on how many pts I have left, I have to do a split stay in a studio at OKW.  I was a little nervous about staying here since it's an older resort.  I'm kinda happy I have to stay here becuz of the two queen beds instead of the sofa bed.  I'm so happy I found this thread, now I can't wait


----------



## dmoore22

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> I was a little nervous about staying here since it's an older resort.



Gee, since the house we live in was built in the 1880's I consider a stay at OKW a like a stay in a brand new house. It's even got indoor plumbing!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

We are staying at OKW in october!!!  We have only ever stayed at one disney resort and that was ASMusic for 2 nights before our cruise. I am SUUUPPPPER EXCITED  I am loving reading y'all thought about it, and CANNOT WAIT to see it for myself!!!


----------



## dmoore22

Leleluvsdis said:


> We are staying at OKW in october!!!  We have only ever stayed at one disney resort and that was ASMusic for 2 nights before our cruise. I am SUUUPPPPER EXCITED  I am loving reading y'all thought about it, and CANNOT WAIT to see it for myself!!!



We stayed at AS Music several times before we took the DVC plunge. We LOVED AS Music until we stayed at OKW. We have very fond memories of AS Music. But OKW . . . that's heaven. In spite of the roman shades.


----------



## kid-at-heart

dmoore22 said:


> Gee, since the house we live in was built in the 1880's I consider a stay at OKW a like a stay in a brand new house. It's even got indoor plumbing!



   Same here.


----------



## mouseaider

jimmytammy said:


> We are heading to OKW for another stay this year in Oct. 1bed for 12 nights, hoping for the 60s bldgs near HH.  But just as happy in TP area.  Just looking forward to another relaxing stay there!!



We will be there in October for the first time.  

We've always wanted to stay at OKW so when I had to change our dates and give up two nights at the end of our F&W trip to BWV, we jumped on adding two nights at the beginning at OKW and we are so excited.   

We might have to add on there next.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Does anyone at OKW, ever decorate their room windows?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Leleluvsdis said:


> Does anyone at OKW, ever decorate their room windows?



For what reason?


----------



## dmoore22

Leleluvsdis said:


> Does anyone at OKW, ever decorate their room windows?



When we stay during the Christmas season we put candles in the windows and rope lights on the balcony.


----------



## mgroshans

we are staying at OKW for the first time in October and are excited! we want to try all the dvc resorts at WDW.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

dmoore22 said:


> When we stay during the Christmas season we put candles in the windows and rope lights on the balcony.



I'm thinking about making somekind of garland out of the mickey head paint samples, and maybe a picture with my dis name on it.


----------



## dmoore22

Leleluvsdis said:


> I'm thinking about making somekind of garland out of the mickey head paint samples, and maybe a picture with my dis name on it.



Usually, except for Christmas, we don't bring any decorations with us. By the time we've been to the Mercantile, Mouse Gear, Downtown Disney, etc., the villa has become well appointed with decorations for the season within a day of our arrival.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Leleluvsdis said:


> I'm thinking about making somekind of garland out of the mickey head paint samples, and maybe a picture with my dis name on it.



You can't use tape, thumbtacks or sticky tack to put up your decorations.  

There are no windows on the stairwell side of the villa.  They are all on the porch side of the villa.


----------



## jimmytammy

dvc at last ! said:


> Great thought.  I understand.  Hope you get it, too  !


Thanks!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Deb & Bill said:


> You can't use tape, thumbtacks or sticky tack to put up your decorations.
> 
> There are no windows on the stairwell side of the villa.  They are all on the porch side of the villa.



We have taken strings of little LED lights and wrapped them around the railing of the balcony at OKW.   There is an outdoor outlet down near the floor on the wall between the french doors of the living room and the bedroom out on the deck.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Deb & Bill said:


> You can't use tape, thumbtacks or sticky tack to put up your decorations.
> 
> There are no windows on the stairwell side of the villa.  They are all on the porch side of the villa.



I was going to do a magnet something for the door, and thanks for letting me know about no window. I didn't know that as we've only ever stayed at ASMusic. Thanks again!!



dianeschlicht said:


> We have taken strings of little LED lights and wrapped them around the railing of the balcony at OKW.   There is an outdoor outlet down near the floor on the wall between the french doors of the living room and the bedroom out on the deck.



Maybe I'll do some lime green lights


----------



## bunkkinsmom

Aren't there transom windows in the bathrooms of the 1BR toward the stairwell side?


----------



## NancyDVC

Yes there are windows in the 1 BR bathrooms on the stairwell side but they are frosted and do not open.

But everything about OKW is wonderful! Lots of room (inside and outside).
Quiet, peaceful.
Lovely views.
Excellent themeing.
Lots of room both inside and outside.
Great pools, good food.
Love that brownie sundae and the Conch Chowder.
Did I mention lots of room to spread out and relax??

Can you tell I love the roominess?


----------



## dvczerfs

heres our christmas tree from this past december.


----------



## dianeschlicht

If you really want people to see your decorations, you are going to have to put them on the balcony.  Most would not see it in your window because of the frosting, and the exterior front doors are also quite hidden at OKW.


----------



## dvczerfs

Leleluvsdis said:


> Does anyone at OKW, ever decorate their room windows?



we have been down a few times at christmas. we dec. the windows,balcony, hung stockings on the cabnet doors over by that little "bar" area. we also hung garland at the windows, with the old window blinds they had, you could slip them in on the corners to get it to hang. i would think as long as the room looks like when you leave as you found it, it wouldnt be a problem. ie not holes in anything, tape.


----------



## cpbjgc

We were at OKW March 29 - April 3 in a 1 bedroom in Building 26. Liked the location and in a refurbed room. We quite like the renovations and were happy to see the addition of the sleeper chair. Staff were cheerful and helpful and great as always. We still love our home resort best!

I had hoped to get some fancier pics of the resort, but the weather was iffy while we were there resulting in us spending more time at the parks while the weather held and less chances for me to get out for the shots I wanted. I did manage a few with my "toy" camera - a 35 mm film camera with a fisheye lens. Not the best quality, but fun for snapshots 
















Time to plan the next trip...


----------



## hollis

the pics are cool  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cheltenham

I am heading to OKW next week for the first time with some rented points. 

I am pretty sure I am going to buy into DVC and I have narrowed my home resort choices to OKW or BWV -- so this is kind of a fact finding trip.

I was wondering if you regulars have any suggestions on what to order at Olivia's (breakfast, lunch, or dinner) and Good's to Go?  I have seen several people, for example have praised the turkey sandwich at Olivia's.  Any other favorites?

(This is a great thread. I read almost the whole thing.Thanks for all of the great information.)


----------



## edk35

Cheltenham said:


> I am heading to OKW next week for the first time with some rented points.
> 
> I am pretty sure I am going to buy into DVC and I have narrowed my home resort choices to OKW or BWV -- so this is kind of a fact finding trip.
> 
> I was wondering if you regulars have any suggestions on what to order at Olivia's (breakfast, lunch, or dinner) and Good's to Go?  I have seen several people, for example have praised the turkey sandwich at Olivia's.  Any other favorites?
> 
> (This is a great thread. I read almost the whole thing.Thanks for all of the great information.)



Maybe Olivia's will have their famous Buttermilk fried chicken. YUMMY. We were at OKW in Jan. and finally had it. It is not on their menu anymore (not sure why) but it was their special. They also had a cheese/beer soup that was YUMMY too. We have had lunch and dinner but not breakfast. I have always wanted to try breakfast though. I love the bread they serve at Olivia's at dinner. It has pineapple in it..... again YUMMY.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Standard breakfast but we love Olivia's breakfast potatoes!

Lunch-Equally torn between the raved Turkey on multi grain bread and the cheeseburger.  My son always get the cheeseburger!

Dinner-NY Strip w/ mushroom cabernet sauce, O.K. my Mother taught me that it's impolite to lick your plate in public but let me tell if I thought I could get away with it, I'd do it.  Another favorite is the Mahi-Mahi but I order it simply grilled rather than breaded in coconut and it always comes perfectly cooked.  My son swears by the "huge" it's like an 1 1/2 thick, grilled pork chop, it came with rice before now they are serving it with polenta whch he does not care for so he substitutes mashed potatoes.  I've tasted it and it has to be the most tender pork I've had.

Dessert-Key Lime Tart, it's the best.

Olivia's is our arrival night traditional dinner, we have reservations June 6th, 9 of us.  This time I hope to try a new appetizer, Grilled Mojito Shrimp!

Enjoy!


----------



## chepic

Really love, love, love their Conch Fritters!!!!!!!  They truely are the best things in the entire world!!  That along with a Turtle Crawl, and you are set for the night!

che


----------



## tinkgurl

Cheltenham said:


> I was wondering if you regulars have any suggestions on what to order at Olivia's (breakfast, lunch, or dinner) and Good's to Go?  I have seen several people, for example have praised the turkey sandwich at Olivia's.  Any other favorites?



Here's what I like to get at Olivia's:
For breakfast: Banana Bread French Toast - Topped with Bahamian Banana Rum Butter sauce, Vanilla whipped cream and served with your choice of Bacon, Sausage, or ham.

For lunch: Blackened Tuna Sandwich - With Arugula, beefsteak tomato, and avocado ranch dressing. Served with honey lime fruit salad or homemade potato chips.

For dinner: Crab Cakes - Served with tossed greens and Key lime mustard sauce. Mozzarella and Tomato Stack - Served with mixed greens and balsamic syrup. Penne Pasta with Shrimp & Asiago Cheese - Made with sun-dried tomatoes, baby spinach, olive oil, and garlic.


----------



## Cheltenham

chepic said:


> Really love, love, love their Conch Fritters!!!!!!!  They truely are the best things in the entire world!!  That along with a Turtle Crawl, and you are set for the night!
> 
> che



Turtle Crawl?  What's that?


----------



## chepic

Cheltenham said:


> Turtle Crawl?  What's that?



Their specialty rum drink that will curl your toes.....yummy.  

Cheryl


----------



## Malaguti Ball Clan

why am I salivating........must have Fritters washed down with a Rum Runner or two.....  yummmmmy


----------



## stitchfan18

I can't remember what I ate the first time we had lunch at Olivia's, but I do remember that it was a lot better than the dinner I ate there. For dinner I had the marinated chicken breast, which I didn't care for at all. I do agree that the conch fritters are awesome! Next time if we eat dinner there I think I'll order the conch fritters and a side salad and call it a meal

Does anyone know if the Turkey sandwich from Good's to go is the same as the turkey sandwich at Olivia's? I know they share the same kitchen, and I had an amazing turkey sandwich from good's to go on our last trip!


----------



## dmoore22

We try something different each time we visit with the goal of having had everything on the menu. So far we have never been disappointed with any of the choices.


----------



## chepic

Malaguti Ball Clan said:


> why am I salivating........must have Fritters washed down with a Rum Runner or two.....  yummmmmy



I was sooooo sad a few years ago when they took them off the menu.  I complained every time we went and then finally they brought them back!!!  Love them with the spicy did....we leave in 2 weeks, staying at AKL-Kidnai, however, we will take the drive over to OKW to get my fritters!  

che


----------



## Goofygirl17

We just got back from our first visit to OKW on Easter Sunday.  We traded in through RCI and loved it!

Some of our favorite things-

The 1br unit was huge!
The pool and slide- the kids loved the dance party in the afternoon.
Olivia's for dinner.  The chef was great and made vegetarian meals for me and gluten free for DH.  Delicious!
Easy drive to all the parks.
The boat ride to DTD.
Everyone was very friendly.

The only problem we had was finding a chair at the pool.  Most of the chairs were marked with towels/clothes etc but the people were not even in the pool area.  A CM went and got more lounge chairs from somewhere and was passing them out.  We only wanted 1 chair for 4 people so we at least had somewhere to put our things and a place for 1 of us to sit.

We loved it at OKW and would like to visit there again.


----------



## dianeschlicht

That pool chair saving thing is getting out of hand.  The resorts are going to have to do something about that.


----------



## DVCconvert

BEASLYBOO said:


> Standard breakfast but we love Olivia's breakfast potatoes!.............This time I hope to try a new appetizer, Grilled Mojito Shrimp!



Don't overlook their grits! Best I've ever had!
And I can tell you that the Mojito Shrimp is FANTASTIC!
I bet I had that twice back in Nov, and 5 times this past jan/feb


----------



## kid-at-heart

dianeschlicht said:


> That pool chair saving thing is getting out of hand.  The resorts are going to have to do something about that.



I agree.   Either your bottom needs to be sitting in the chair or you need to be in the pool and within sight of your chair.


----------



## supersuperwendy

subscribing


----------



## dmoore22

kid-at-heart said:


> I agree.   Either your bottom needs to be sitting in the chair or you need to be in the pool and within sight of your chair.



What about those of us that need to get a refill at the Gurgling Suitcase?


----------



## stitchfan18

I don't mind people having pool chairs if they are in the pool area, or run quickly to use the bathroom and get refreshments. What is really annoying is when people are back at their villas, or they have 5 pool chairs saved for mom, dad, and three kids when mom is the only one that is going to use a chair the whole time the family is at the pool...


----------



## kid-at-heart

dmoore22 said:


> What about those of us that need to get a refill at the Gurgling Suitcase?



Oh, that is ok also, as long as you bring one back for me.


----------



## dmoore22

kid-at-heart said:


> Oh, that is ok also, as long as you bring one back for me.



No problem  What is your adult beverage of choice?


----------



## WDWMom

dianeschlicht said:


> That pool chair saving thing is getting out of hand.  The resorts are going to have to do something about that.



When we were there earlier this month, we just took the towels off the chairs and used the chairs ourselves. (the towels were still folded and just laying on the chairs).  My thought is if there is nothing personal on or around the chair, then it is fair game.  Pool towels are not for "saving" a chair for later in the day.


----------



## dvczerfs

we dont go to the pool. i didnt know pool chairs were a big issue. i think they should stack them up at hanks and rent them for $30 bucks a pop and apply the money to my ann. dues. (im just kidding!!!) on with the pool chair problem.


----------



## chepic

dmoore22 said:


> No problem  What is your adult beverage of choice?



remember....only 2 per person allowed at a time.......don't know why?!?!?!?!

che


----------



## hmillerbarilla

We haven't had major pool chair problems there, but I hung out by the baby bathtub pool everyday.

August can't come soon enough!  And, I'll have a cold glass of chardonnay--whoever is going to the suitcase can pick one up for me....


----------



## dianeschlicht

dvczerfs said:


> we dont go to the pool. i didnt know pool chairs were a big issue. i think they should stack them up at hanks and rent them for $30 bucks a pop and apply the money to my ann. dues. (im just kidding!!!) on with the pool chair problem.



Love the idea though!


----------



## dmoore22

chepic said:


> remember....only 2 per person allowed at a time.......don't know why?!?!?!?!
> 
> che



From a T-Shirt: 

_Rose are Red
Violets are blue
I'm schizophrenic
And so am I_

That's two of me. 2+2=4!!


----------



## stopher1

We got home from a no-parks trip a couple of weeks back and stayed at your lovely resort.   This was my third stay there, my sons' second stay and my DW/DD's first stay.  We left and DW was talking about wanting to find a nice resale contract to expand our points base by adding OKW.  Whether that will happen or not, I can't say yet.  We need to build up some more cash before we do that - but we have both properly fallen in love with it.     It was the perfect resort for relaxing and just enjoying what the World has to offer without stepping foot in the parks.    All 5 of us have said that at different times in the past 2 weeks, so it definitely has won us all over.     I can't wait to go back and stay again.  I'm looking at a quick return in a few weeks, and sadly there was no availability for the nights I was hoping for (only 1 of the 3 I needed was available) - so I'll be at SSR instead - but I'll definitely be popping in for a visit while I'm there.


----------



## dvczerfs

stopher1 said:


> We got home from a no-parks trip a couple of weeks back and stayed at your lovely resort.   This was my third stay there, my sons' second stay and my DW/DD's first stay.  We left and DW was talking about wanting to find a nice resale contract to expand our points base by adding OKW.  Whether that will happen or not, I can't say yet.  We need to build up some more cash before we do that - but we have both properly fallen in love with it.     It was the perfect resort for relaxing and just enjoying what the World has to offer without stepping foot in the parks.    All 5 of us have said that at different times in the past 2 weeks, so it definitely has won us all over.     I can't wait to go back and stay again.  I'm looking at a quick return in a few weeks, and sadly there was no availability for the nights I was hoping for (only 1 of the 3 I needed was available) - so I'll be at SSR instead - but I'll definitely be popping in for a visit while I'm there.



glad you had a nice time stopher! welcome aboard!


----------



## stopher1

dvczerfs said:


> glad you had a nice time stopher! welcome aboard!



Thanks Dave.  It was so awesome.  The only thing that would have made it better, would have been having grills near the building like over at the Treehouses - but I'm not complaining - you've heard before how we love to cook in the villa.  Those supersized rooms are fantastic, and yeah, we can't wait to go back again.


----------



## ree123

Hi all! We are going to SSR for a week june 22-30 and as a suprise Im buying some more add-on points. I will extend our air tix and would luv to have an "after 7 days at parks, no parks just resort stay " and OKW seems perfect! Ill have 2 million questions, but first and most important, when is room rehab complete?? I dont want to roll the dice on staying anywhere but in the pretty fresh new rehab rooms....Youngest DD has asthma and mold and mildew are triggers so ........ I appriciate it!!


----------



## dmoore22

ree123 said:


> Hi all! We are going to SSR for a week june 22-30 and as a suprise Im buying some more add-on points. I will extend our air tix and would luv to have an "after 7 days at parks, no parks just resort stay " and OKW seems perfect! Ill have 2 million questions, but first and most important, when is room rehab complete?? I dont want to roll the dice on staying anywhere but in the pretty fresh new rehab rooms....Youngest DD has asthma and mold and mildew are triggers so ........ I appriciate it!!




From what I understand the rehab is 99% complete. The last three times we stayed we where given a rehabbed unit without asking. The locations in which we stayed were South Point and HH.


----------



## ree123

Where can we grab the water ferry to do to DTD Marketplace? Couldnt findd it on the map??


----------



## hmillerbarilla

ree123 said:


> Where can we grab the water ferry to do to DTD Marketplace? Couldnt findd it on the map??



The dock is right behind Olivia's.    If you look at a map, it is the dock with the watercraft and where the restaurants/shop is near the main buildings. 
The boatride to DTD is very relaxing.  Enjoy!


----------



## ree123

hmillerbarilla said:


> The dock is right behind Olivia's.    If you look at a map, it is the dock with the watercraft and where the restaurants/shop is near the main buildings.
> The boatride to DTD is very relaxing.  Enjoy!



OH MAN!!!!! Im waitlisted for june for a 1-bedroom at OKW.... so for now Ill continue at SSR unless our waitlist comes thru and we will get our relaxing half of our split stay . What are our chances of a waitlist come thru? I was really looking forward to OKW-Havent been there in years!


----------



## Isaiah55.1

The boat ride is very pleasant, and will quite possibly become a tradition for your family.  Try the pizza at Wolfgang Puck Express.


----------



## Catira

Isaiah55.1 said:


> The boat ride is very pleasant, and will quite possibly become a tradition for your family.  Try the pizza at Wolfgang Puck Express.



Hi.. about how long will it take to get to downtown disney via the ferry? We love going to downtown disney in the evenings.


----------



## chepic

Catira said:


> Hi.. about how long will it take to get to downtown disney via the ferry? We love going to downtown disney in the evenings.



20 minutes.  If I remember correctly, the boats leave every 30' during the peak times.


----------



## Catira

chepic said:


> 20 minutes.  If I remember correctly, the boats leave every 30' during the peak times.



Thanks.. looks like we will be having Ghiradelli's quite often during our trip


----------



## ree123

WHOOOOOHOOOOO!!! Got our 1 bedroom waitlist! Waitlist email just camr thru! So excited o ask a bunch of questions about OKW!!!! Looks awesome!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

ree123 said:


> WHOOOOOHOOOOO!!! Got our 1 bedroom waitlist! Waitlist email just camr thru! So excited o ask a bunch of questions about OKW!!!! Looks awesome!



Well you are in the right place to ask, that's for sure!!


----------



## TBLaube

I planned a trip for my nephew and me in July for my 40th B-day and to spend special time with him. We originally were planning on staying at SSR but decided to switch to OKW since I have never stayed there. It looks beautiful and relaxing......

Here is the debate....I am thinking of winging it and not putting in a room request. My nephew is 17 and we are both very healthy so walking is not an issue at all.  We plan on enjoying the pool area, but do not mind which pool it is. The one thing that would probably be of importance is the mug refills (and that really isn't even that important). I would enjoy a decent view as opposed to a parking lot, but other than that, I am a happy camper just to be in WDW!


----------



## chepic

Catira said:


> Thanks.. looks like we will be having Ghiradelli's quite often during our trip



And as a DVC member you get a discount!!!


----------



## OhioDVC

You always remember your first love.  My kids (now 21 & 23) always say they like OKW the best.  They were almost raise there.

We own at all WDW DVCs and when I ask where they want to stay...It is always OKW


----------



## dmoore22

OhioDVC said:


> You always remember your first love.  My kids (now 21 & 23) always say they like OKW the best.  They were almost raise there.
> 
> We own at all WDW DVCs and when I ask where they want to stay...It is always OKW



Ditto! Our 6 kids range from 17 to 38 and now we have grandkids that are being indoctrinated into OKW.


----------



## ree123

Ok ...so I called MS to see which waitlist we got(either HH or general)and we dont have the HH area. So she asked if Id like to make a villa request and all I said was water/river view. As long as I dont look at a parking lot or janitorial area Im fine!!! How much of the huge property is water view? Also, not getting HH, will I have the extra door into the bathroom? The girls will be sleeping in the sleeper chair and sofa.... Thanks guys!


----------



## WDWMom

ree123 said:


> Ok ...so I called MS to see which waitlist we got(either HH or general)and we dont have the HH area. So she asked if Id like to make a villa request and all I said was water/river view. As long as I dont look at a parking lot or janitorial area Im fine!!! How much of the huge property is water view? Also, not getting HH, will I have the extra door into the bathroom? The girls will be sleeping in the sleeper chair and sofa.... Thanks guys!





It's hard to tell what kind of water view some of the rooms have in each building, but a huge group does as a whole.    As far as getting a room with a water view and the second entrance to the bath, it is pretty good, but there are some buildings with no second entrance and water view, not a ton though.

BTW, all HH area rooms only have one entrance to the bath. Also, if you really want a water view, you may want to call and make sure you are NOT on the first floor.  Many of those rooms have a restricted view (you may feel like you are in the rain forest).  There may be water on the other side of the foliage, but you won't see it from the first floor.


----------



## Candy Orlando

I love all the DVC resorts but OKW is home!


----------



## edk35

WDWMom said:


> It's hard to tell what kind of water view some of the rooms have in each building, but a huge group does as a whole.    As far as getting a room with a water view and the second entrance to the bath, it is pretty good, but there are some buildings with no second entrance and water view, not a ton though.
> 
> BTW, all HH area rooms only have one entrance to the bath. Also, if you really want a water view, you may want to call and make sure you are NOT on the first floor.  Many of those rooms have a restricted view (you may feel like you are in the rain forest).  There may be water on the other side of the foliage, but you won't see it from the first floor.



We stayed in HH area twice ..once was categorized as HH and the other was near very near HH and we had two doors to the bathroom. In Jan. we stayed  in another section (mind went blank as to where..but it is the last bus stop before HH house) and we didn't have two doors to the master bathroom.


----------



## dmoore22

ree123 said:


> Ok ...so I called MS to see which waitlist we got(either HH or general)and we dont have the HH area. So she asked if Id like to make a villa request and all I said was water/river view. As long as I dont look at a parking lot or janitorial area Im fine!!! How much of the huge property is water view? Also, not getting HH, will I have the extra door into the bathroom? The girls will be sleeping in the sleeper chair and sofa.... Thanks guys!



OKW was designed in such a way that there are no parking lot views unless you sit outside the front door of your villa and that's not every villa. When sitting on your balcony you'll either have a water view, golf course view, a lot of mature foliage view, or a combination of all three.


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> OKW was designed in such a way that there are no parking lot views unless you sit outside the front door of your villa and that's not every villa. When sitting on your balcony you'll either have a water view, golf course view, a lot of mature foliage view, or a combination of all three.



 i got one of those mature foliage rooms in december, building 11 , first floor. 3 feet off the deck,are these 10 foot high reed looking things with 2 snake traps in them. but it was cold so i wasnt sitting outside. note to self, second, third floor rooms only.


----------



## kid-at-heart

dmoore22 said:


> OKW was designed in such a way that there are no parking lot views unless you sit outside the front door of your villa and that's not every villa. When sitting on your balcony you'll either have a water view, golf course view, a lot of mature foliage view, or a combination of all three.



Wonderful!


----------



## dmoore22

I thought I'd post just to move this thread over to its rightful location -- the first page. Of course, looking at my ticker is like the anxiety shown by the narrator of Poe's Tel-Tale Heart, except its the expectation of "Welcome Home" to OKW!!!


----------



## janecat

I have 2mths and 12 days until we vacation at OKW and I cannot wait!! Reading all the posts and looking at all the pictures are really adding to my excitement. This will be our first time staying on site at Disney (we have stayed 4 times offsite)and I must say OKW seems like a perfect choice for my family of 5. Thanks for all the info and pictures. I am so glad i found this thread!


----------



## hollis

dmoore22 said:


> OKW was designed in such a way that there are no parking lot views unless you sit outside the front door of your villa and that's not every villa. When sitting on your balcony you'll either have a water view, golf course view, a lot of mature foliage view, or a combination of all three.


 


As an OKW owner and having stayed there quite a few times, I didn't realize this is how it is designed. No wonder I always get a nice view.


----------



## qohweddings

You ALL ROCK!

I convinced my partner that even though we own at AKL and BLT, that we really should try some other DVC properties....

A little over a week from now we sail on the Dream and will be arriving Friday night (very late) checking into OKW and staying there for a No Park Day (probably a quick trip to DTD on Saturday night) before leaving on the ME for Port Canaveral on Sunday.

Your posts and pics have gotten me really excited and made me really sure we picked the right place to chill for our pre cruise days.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## csharpwv

You will really like Old Key West!

My wife and I spent 5 nights there last year over labor day.
We were a little hesitant to stay at the 'oldest' DVC resort - but WOW - were we wrong!

We LOVED Old Key West! It's definitely one of the top resorts on our list now!

Be sure to enjoy the pool, the tropics, and the Gurgling Suitcase!


----------



## dmoore22

Let me apologize in advance for going a bit off topic. And let me say, "Thanks for listening." I believe I have made a terrible miscue. I decide to visit another forum outside of the DVC forums. What threw me for a loop in that forum, without going into detail, was the reaction I received from a comment I made and a subsequent response I made using the kind of humor that I've used on the DVC boards, in the past, without an adverse response. Obviously this really bothered me otherwise I wouldn't be sharing this here. The positive is that I realize that DVC members are really a special breed. Perhaps, pardon the cliche', we are all on the same psychic network. We may not always agree but we respect different points of view regarding DVC and we recognize that this diversity enhances our DVC membership. Being a part of this forum, and specifically the OKW lovers forum, is definitely my comfort zone. As a result of my infidelity I appreciate DVC more than ever. Even though we may have never knowingly met in person I feel that we are all friends and good neighbors. Thanks for listening.

I guess I should try to somehow get back on topic.   qohweddingsyou will not be disappointed at OKW. All the DVC resorts are fantastic but there is something that makes OKW feel unique. Pardon the cliche but it has old world charm with new world luxury.    Plus the Gurgling Suitcase!


----------



## hmillerbarilla

dmoore22 said:


> Let me apologize in advance for going a bit off topic. And let me say, "Thanks for listening." I believe I have made a terrible miscue. I decide to visit another forum outside of the DVC forums. What threw me for a loop in that forum, without going into detail, was the reaction I received from a comment I made and a subsequent response I made using the kind of humor that I've used on the DVC boards, in the past, without an adverse response. Obviously this really bothered me otherwise I wouldn't be sharing this here. The positive is that I realize that DVC members are really a special breed. Perhaps, pardon the cliche', we are all on the same psychic network. We may not always agree but we respect different points of view regarding DVC and we recognize that this diversity enhances our DVC membership. Being a part of this forum, and specifically the OKW lovers forum, is definitely my comfort zone. As a result of my infidelity I appreciate DVC more than ever. Even though we may have never knowingly met in person I feel that we are all friends and good neighbors. Thanks for listening.
> 
> I guess I should try to somehow get back on topic.   qohweddingsyou will not be disappointed at OKW. All the DVC resorts are fantastic but there is something that makes OKW feel unique. Pardon the cliche but it has old world charm with new world luxury.    Plus the Gurgling Suitcase!



Sorry that happened.  Thanks for sharing with us though...

I've found the warmest people at DVC resorts.  I think it is the lack of the "I paid $8,000 for this vacation and you better enjoy it!!!" people.  I love how other moms will share the pool toys, someone always helps you with your stroller and no one is pushing you out of the way to fill their mug.  And, we're all at Disney, because we LOVE it!

Only 2 more months until Old Key West for us.   Yay!!!


----------



## Cinderella909

It's so nice to see my friend Mel on this thread!  Went last July with my son and granddaughter, who turned 5.  I'm doing the happy dance, as this weekend I rented DVC points and we will be staying at OKW in a studio.   My other son will join us for the weekend.   Looking forward to reading all of this thread and learning all about OKW.   

All the best, Karen


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> Let me apologize in advance for going a bit off topic. And let me say, "Thanks for listening." I believe I have made a terrible miscue. I decide to visit another forum outside of the DVC forums. What threw me for a loop in that forum, without going into detail, was the reaction I received from a comment I made and a subsequent response I made using the kind of humor that I've used on the DVC boards, in the past, without an adverse response. Obviously this really bothered me otherwise I wouldn't be sharing this here. The positive is that I realize that DVC members are really a special breed. Perhaps, pardon the cliche', we are all on the same psychic network. We may not always agree but we respect different points of view regarding DVC and we recognize that this diversity enhances our DVC membership. Being a part of this forum, and specifically the OKW lovers forum, is definitely my comfort zone. As a result of my infidelity I appreciate DVC more than ever. Even though we may have never knowingly met in person I feel that we are all friends and good neighbors. Thanks for listening.
> 
> I guess I should try to somehow get back on topic.   qohweddingsyou will not be disappointed at OKW. All the DVC resorts are fantastic but there is something that makes OKW feel unique. Pardon the cliche but it has old world charm with new world luxury.    Plus the Gurgling Suitcase!



it has happened to me also, thats why i stick only to a few threads. stay here dmoore, we wont beat you up!!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

dmoore22 said:


> As a result of my infidelity I appreciate DVC more than ever.


 See what happens when you stray ! Tisk,Tisk! 

Twelve more days till OKW w/ 6, yes count them 6, 14 year boys! It's a good thing the Gurgling Suitcase is by the pool! I have a feeling I'm going to need it!


----------



## dmoore22

BEASLYBOO said:


> See what happens when you stray ! Tisk,Tisk!
> 
> Twelve more days till OKW w/ 6, yes count them 6, 14 year boys! It's a good thing the Gurgling Suitcase is by the pool! I have a feeling I'm going to need it!



My tail is tucked between my legs. 

But I'll be at OKW beginning this Sunday !!!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> My tail is tucked between my legs.
> 
> But I'll be at OKW beginning this Sunday !!!!!



 dont feel bad dmoore!!! put your dvc shirt on and stick your nose in the air!!!!


----------



## dmoore22

dvczerfs said:


> dont feel bad dmoore!!! put your dvc shirt on and stick your nose in the air!!!!



Between the positive comments from the OKW/DVC family and the knowledge I'll be at the Gurgling Suitcase in a matter of days I can't think of a better therapeutic experience.


----------



## mecllap

Does OKW have a bicycle rental place?  Cost?  It may be too hot, but I'd like to ride around and check out all the resort, and maybe also bike over to SSR (which I think does have bikes?).  Thanks.


----------



## BobNed

mecllap said:


> Does OKW have a bicycle rental place?  Cost?  It may be too hot, but I'd like to ride around and check out all the resort, and maybe also bike over to SSR (which I think does have bikes?).  Thanks.


Yes, you can rent bikes at OKW.  I don't know the exact prices (they seem to go up every year), but plan on around $9 plus tax for a regular bike for a half hour.  Surrey bikes are around $22 for a half hour.  DVC members get a 10% discount.


----------



## GGOOFY1

We took my DS and 6 of his friends for their HS Graduation.  We had a GV and I didn't go upstairs the whole week!!!


----------



## hmillerbarilla

dmoore22 said:


> But I'll be at OKW beginning this Sunday !!!!!



Enjoy your trip!


----------



## saintstickets

mecllap said:


> Does OKW have a bicycle rental place?  Cost?  It may be too hot, but I'd like to ride around and check out all the resort, and maybe also bike over to SSR (which I think does have bikes?).  Thanks.



Here is what is available at OKW and the rates.  This was May, 2010 so I don't know if the prices are the same now.


----------



## mecllap

Thanks for the bike info.  This might also be the year I finally try a pedal boat -- DGS is big enough now to be the "engine.".


----------



## Tinks "SS"

Sigh, One week and i will be checking in with my mother, BFF and her mother. i can't wait. just did online check in and we are set to go! This is going to be an awesome trip as my mother and BFF's mother haven't been able to spend time together in quite a while!! i expect alot to fun to be had. I just wish i didn't have to wait a week before we go.  This thread is helping out. this will be the first time i have stayed in a 1 BR at OKW and it is what my BF thought our mom's would like best.  Can't wait for them to see it. Now is the real countdown.........


----------



## Leleluvsdis

When looking at the map, are the grey areas the water ways?


----------



## Cinderella909

Hi!  We'll excited to be staying at OKW in July and since we'll on vacation, I'm not really wanting to do much cooking.  I know Olivia's serves breakfast and that there is a counter service available.  Where is the counter service located?  And, does Olivia have quick service for breakfast?  Not looking to sit and linger over breakfast, but not wanting to woof it down either   And, can one share a breakfast?  Not planning on using our DDP on breakfast as I've got more than enough ADRs.  

And, yeah to finally having my ticker!!!

THanks!  Karen


----------



## Deb & Bill

Cinderella909 said:


> Hi!  We'll excited to be staying at OKW in July and since we'll on vacation, I'm not really wanting to do much cooking.  I know Olivia's serves breakfast and that there is a counter service available.  Where is the counter service located?  And, does Olivia have quick service for breakfast?  Not looking to sit and linger over breakfast, but not wanting to woof it down either   And, can one share a breakfast?  Not planning on using our DDP on breakfast as I've got more than enough ADRs.
> 
> And, yeah to finally having my ticker!!!
> 
> THanks!  Karen



No, Olivia's is only table service.  No take out from Olivia's.  You can get a few breakfast items at Goods to Go or you could purchase something from the store and eat it in your villa.  Goods to Go is around the corner from Olivia's and faces the themed pool.  There are picnic tables outside to eat what you purchase.


----------



## GGOOFY1

Anyone now long will the pool by Miller's Road be closed???


----------



## Deb & Bill

GGOOFY1 said:


> Anyone now long will the pool by Miller's Road be closed???



It's closed?  When did it close?


----------



## Cinderella909

Deb & Bill said:


> No, Olivia's is only table service.  No take out from Olivia's.  You can get a few breakfast items at Goods to Go or you could purchase something from the store and eat it in your villa.  Goods to Go is around the corner from Olivia's and faces the themed pool.  There are picnic tables outside to eat what you purchase.



Thanks for the info!  Looks like my post had mislead you, as I know Olivia's is a table service, just didn't really want table service.  Counter Sevice is great for breakfast, as it's less money and quicker service than the table service.  I didn't know where Goods to Go was located and was hoping it was at the Hospitality House.  So, it's really good to know that it's right there.  I see on allears menus that Goods to Go has breakfast items, which is perfect!  Can hardly wait to get to OKW and enjoy this resort!  

Thanks!  Karen


----------



## Cinderella909

It looks like there are a lot of roadways in OKW.  Just where does one ride the bikes, surrey bikes?  Do they have bike trails?   Thanks for helping in answering my questions!  Karen


----------



## mmps108

We are leaving in less than 4 days for our first OKW DVC trip! 

We have requested a HH room, dedicated 2 bedroom so we have the extra vanity for getting ready in the morning. We have 7 adults and 2 kids.

What we really _want _ is a dedicated 2 bedroom for the extra vanity, with the second door leading to the master bath, renovated room because we need the sleeper chair. 

I've been reading a bunch of posts on this thread and now I'm wondering if such a room exists? Or if such a room exists but not in the HH area? 

Help the new girl please! Thanks!


----------



## csharpwv

mmps108 said:


> We are leaving in less than 4 days for our first OKW DVC trip!
> 
> We have requested a HH room, dedicated 2 bedroom so we have the extra vanity for getting ready in the morning. We have 7 adults and 2 kids.
> 
> What we really _want _ is a dedicated 2 bedroom for the extra vanity, with the second door leading to the master bath, renovated room because we need the sleeper chair.
> 
> I've been reading a bunch of posts on this thread and now I'm wondering if such a room exists? Or if such a room exists but not in the HH area?
> 
> Help the new girl please! Thanks!



I wasn't aware that there were different floor plans for 2 BR's at OKW?!?!

Are there?

How different is the layout?

Am I totally misinterpreting your post?


----------



## BobNed

mmps108 said:


> We are leaving in less than 4 days for our first OKW DVC trip!
> 
> We have requested a HH room, dedicated 2 bedroom so we have the extra vanity for getting ready in the morning. We have 7 adults and 2 kids.
> 
> What we really _want _ is a dedicated 2 bedroom for the extra vanity, with the second door leading to the master bath, renovated room because we need the sleeper chair.
> 
> I've been reading a bunch of posts on this thread and now I'm wondering if such a room exists? Or if such a room exists but not in the HH area?
> 
> Help the new girl please! Thanks!


Yes, such a room exists, but not in the HH area.  But unless you've have specifically reserved an HH villa, you won't get one.  HH is a booking category so your confirmation will say "Hospitality House" on it.  However, none of the buildings in the HH area have the second door to the master bath.  Only buildings 30 and higher have that design.  Oh, and all of the buildings have been renovated now.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

BobNed said:


> Yes, such a room exists, but not in the HH area.  But unless you've have specifically reserved an HH villa, you won't get one.  HH is a booking category so your confirmation will say "Hospitality House" on it.  However, none of the buildings in the HH area have the second door to the master bath.  Only buildings 30 and higher have that design.  Oh, and all of the buildings have been renovated now.



Ahhh... so not just the NON-HH buildings, but only buildings 30 and higher.  Learn something new everyday!

To mmps108, enjoy your stay at OKW!  It's lovely!


----------



## chepic

Cinderella909 said:


> It looks like there are a lot of roadways in OKW.  Just where does one ride the bikes, surrey bikes?  Do they have bike trails?   Thanks for helping in answering my questions!  Karen



you can ride on all the roads....wide sidewalks.  We have never encountered bad drivers at OKW....just wonderfully happy, smiling people who wave as you ride by.  You can't ride on the golf trails!!  That would be a big no-no.  I went for a long walk one morning and was on one of the paths trying to get a beautiful picture and a CM shooed me off.

Cheryl


----------



## Tinks "SS"

this time tomorrow, i will be hopefully half way to WDW and to OKW. im ready to be there now but have lots to do today so i can leave the house around 5:45a to get my mom and then to pick up BFF then meet up with her mom in macon a little later. I sure hope this isn't gonna slow us down much. I am so READY. i can't wait to experience a 1 BR here. I think the moms are gonna love it!! Want to speed up time til tomorrow then slow it to a crawl for the trip. 

We are booked for HH. Is there a little bridge that crosses over the road to the pool area from the 23-26 building areas? Or do you just walk up and around? Last time i was there, we were in a studio and in building 12. Very convienent. thanks for any info given!!


----------



## Cee

Hello, OKW lovers!  I just booked a 1BR for Jan. 20-27, 2012.  I've only stayed in studios there so I am overwhelmed with excitement to experience all the space and the wonderful renovations.  I haven't stayed at OKW since 2008.

O Happy Day!


----------



## supersuperwendy

I still can't wait to be an OKW lover!!!

We are booked HH area and I think I read it's the last bus stop to get picked up.  How crowded do the buses usually get early in the morning?  We will have a stroller so I'm hoping they aren't packed, but more like SSR which are never crowded.


----------



## Cinderella909

chepic said:


> you can ride on all the roads....wide sidewalks.  We have never encountered bad drivers at OKW....just wonderfully happy, smiling people who wave as you ride by.  You can't ride on the golf trails!!  That would be a big no-no.  I went for a long walk one morning and was on one of the paths trying to get a beautiful picture and a CM shooed me off.
> 
> Cheryl



THanks Cheryl.  It's not the bad drivers that I'm worried about, but rathe the bad 5 year old cyclist!  Didn't want to ride on the roads with a 5 year old.  So, you can't even walk on the golf trails?  But, if we end up with a surrey bike, it might just not matter.  

Thanks  Karen


----------



## chepic

Cinderella909 said:


> THanks Cheryl.  It's not the bad drivers that I'm worried about, but rathe the bad 5 year old cyclist!  Didn't want to ride on the roads with a 5 year old.  So, you can't even walk on the golf trails?  But, if we end up with a surrey bike, it might just not matter.
> 
> Thanks  Karen



We've got one of those.....6 y.o. boy....who can't walk a straight line, never mind ride one on his bike...  But, like I said the sidewalks are pretty wide.  there is a jogging path that loops you around, but I don't believe bikes are to go on those.  We got a surrey once, but the boys just poop out too quick and it is my husband and I that end up pumping it so we have since foregone renting them.

cheryl


----------



## Dasha

Even if we aren't staying there we make a point to have lunch there the first day.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Deb & Bill said:


> It's closed?  When did it close?



I was a Millers Road pool yesterday - it wasn't closed.  Some of the buildings right next to the pool are under renovation yet.


----------



## csharpwv

hmillerbarilla said:


> Ahhh... so not just the NON-HH buildings, but only buildings 30 and higher.  Learn something new everyday!
> 
> To mmps108, enjoy your stay at OKW!  It's lovely!



I am assuming that you are talking about the door from the laundry room into the Master Bath?


----------



## ree123

Deb & Bill said:


> I was a Millers Road pool yesterday - it wasn't closed.  Some of the buildings right next to the pool are under renovation yet.



I thought all room reservations are complete now????


----------



## Deb & Bill

ree123 said:


> I thought all room reservations are complete now????



I did, too, until I saw the fencing and scaffolding around a set of buildings at Millers Road.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

csharpwv said:


> I am assuming that you are talking about the door from the laundry room into the Master Bath?



Yes.


----------



## soulmates

Hi OKW vets! We'll be staying here for the first time July 31'st and we're SOOOO excited. We've stayed at WLV & BWV's so this will definetly be very different from our other DVC experiences. Looking forward the the laid back atmosphere of OKW. Our last trip was our Disneymooon trip, us and 5 other girls!!! I know, what were we thinking bringing family on our honeymoon!  Needless to say, THIS trip will be a 2nd honeymoon for us. We have a few questions.

1. Since we're booked at the HH, do we still get to park by our room?
2. Are they still selling new contracts at OKW through Disney?
3. We plan on staying at the resort during the day, pool side and drinks in hand  how is the CS there? We have our car but really don't want to leave just for lunch. We'll be doing the parks in the evenings to avoid most of the heat. This is the first trip we're doing the parks at night and we're excited about that too. DP LOVES the resorts at DW so she could stay there allllll the time. This works out great for us. Looking forward to this trip more than you know!

Thanks,

Chris of Chris & Christy


----------



## Checkers

I think you will enjoy OKW very much.  It is one of our "homes" and we always have a relaxing enjoyable time there.  We stayed in the HH area in March and, yes, there is parking in front of your villa so no problem.  The Gurgling Suitcase is excellent for "refreshments" and Goods to Go offers sandwiches, salads, etc.  Olivia's is also excellent for lunch and dinner.  We find that we just love the boat to Downtown Disney as well.

I'm not sure if OKW is still offered to buy through WDW but I can't believe it would not be even though they are pushing their newer resorts.  You just have to be adamant that OKW is what you want.  There are also many OKW contracts on the resale market.

Have a great time!


----------



## soulmates

Checkers said:


> I think you will enjoy OKW very much.  It is one of our "homes" and we always have a relaxing enjoyable time there.  We stayed in the HH area in March and, yes, there is parking in front of your villa so no problem.  The Gurgling Suitcase is excellent for "refreshments" and Goods to Go offers sandwiches, salads, etc.  Olivia's is also excellent for lunch and dinner.  We find that we just love the boat to Downtown Disney as well.
> 
> I'm not sure if OKW is still offered to buy through WDW but I can't believe it would not be even though they are pushing their newer resorts.  You just have to be adamant that OKW is what you want.  There are also many OKW contracts on the resale market.
> 
> Have a great time!



Thanks Paula. We KNOW we're buying into DVC next Spring but after learning about OKW, we REALLLLLY like what we see.


----------



## Deb & Bill

soulmates said:


> ...2. Are they still selling new contracts at OKW through Disney?
> ...



Why not just look at a resale?  You'll save a lot doing that instead of purchasing through DVC.


----------



## soulmates

Deb & Bill said:


> Why not just look at a resale?  You'll save a lot doing that instead of purchasing through DVC.



I thought about that...but I'm 6 years out of a messy divorce and my credit took a big hit.  I'm just now getting my score to a decent place. I'm better off going through Disney direct.


----------



## Deb & Bill

soulmates said:


> I thought about that...but I'm 6 years out of a messy divorce and my credit took a big hit.  I'm just now getting my score to a decent place. I'm better off going through Disney direct.



Figure up the difference in price before you do that.  You may be amazed.


----------



## soulmates

Deb & Bill said:


> Figure up the difference in price before you do that.  You may be amazed.



I will!


----------



## saintstickets

soulmates said:


> We have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Since we're booked at the HH, do we still get to park by our room?
> 2. Are they still selling new contracts at OKW through Disney?
> 3. We plan on staying at the resort during the day, pool side and drinks in hand  how is the CS there? We have our car but really don't want to leave just for lunch. We'll be doing the parks in the evenings to avoid most of the heat. This is the first trip we're doing the parks at night and we're excited about that too. DP LOVES the resorts at DW so she could stay there allllll the time. This works out great for us. Looking forward to this trip more than you know!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris of Chris & Christy



Not too much of an OKW vet but here are some answers to your questions as I understand it...

1.  Parking is great at OKW.  You're never more than a few steps away from your vehicle.

2.  Currently, new member purchases direct from Disney for OKW are a 160 point minimum at $90/pt.  This is the extended years contract to 2057.  Most of the contracts thru resale are to 2042.  Disney will sell you the extended time to 2057 on a current 2042 contract for $25/pt.

3.  This is the only downfall, IMO, to OKW.  CS is minimum.  However, the full service restaurant, Olivia's, is one of the best kept secrets in WDW.  It is really good and the CM's are fantastic.

The bus service to the parks is some of the best at WDW.  Since you have requested HH area, you will be very close to a bus stop.  Here is a map of OKW





Hope you enjoy your trip to OKW as much as we have.


----------



## Breyean

Last I heard, from a bout a month ago, Disney was selling OKW direct for $90/point, which includes the extension until 2057. So maybe you can compare that with the resale prices to get an idea what you can manage.

Good luck.


----------



## BlackRock

I do not have any pictures but we love OKW

BlackRock


----------



## soulmates

saintstickets said:


> Not too much of an OKW vet but here are some answers to your questions as I understand it...
> 
> 1.  Parking is great at OKW.  You're never more than a few steps away from your vehicle.
> 
> 2.  Currently, new member purchases direct from Disney for OKW are a 160 point minimum at $90/pt.  This is the extended years contract to 2057.  Most of the contracts thru resale are to 2042.  Disney will sell you the extended time to 2057 on a current 2042 contract for $25/pt.
> 
> 3.  This is the only downfall, IMO, to OKW.  CS is minimum.  However, the full service restaurant, Olivia's, is one of the best kept secrets in WDW.  It is really good and the CM's are fantastic.
> 
> The bus service to the parks is some of the best at WDW.  Since you have requested HH area, you will be very close to a bus stop.  Here is a map of OKW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy your trip to OKW as much as we have.



Thanks SO much for the awesome info!



Breyean said:


> Last I heard, from a bout a month ago, Disney was selling OKW direct for $90/point, which includes the extension until 2057. So maybe you can compare that with the resale prices to get an idea what you can manage.
> 
> Good luck.



VERYYYYY good to know, thanks~


----------



## GGOOFY1

Deb & Bill said:


> I was a Millers Road pool yesterday - it wasn't closed.  Some of the buildings right next to the pool are under renovation yet.



Thanks Deb  I read on another thread that Millers Road pool was closed.  We are going in August and I requested Millers Road.  How far are the renovations??  I thought they were complete???


----------



## soulmates

I thought they were too?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Well, I'm in love all over again! Finally spent a week at OKW in a reno. GV & Studio and though somewhat apprehensive about the many changes, I have to say, I think the villas look fantastic.  I don't mind the dark wood, I loved the wood floors, the decor and paint colors are beautiful.  I even appreciated the sleeper chair, doesn't look so brown in villa! The only complaint, those ridiculous plastic pulls to raise the patio/balcony door and window blinds/fabric panels.  What a nuisance, each panel takes 10 minutes to crank up and then crank back down at night!  I once thought the original blinds on the door were a pain but these are by far worse!  The decorator who picked these obviously lives life as a mushroom, never needing to open the panels!

Great week at Disney & OKW!

and *dmoore*, I stopped by the Gurgling Suitcase, and upon seeing the blowup doll on a patrons lap, I had to quickly move along since I had 6 (14 year old boys) with me, asking me all sorts of questions about Blow Up Barbie! I had to sneak back for my Pina Colada after they were in the pool!


----------



## dmoore22

BEASLYBOO said:


> and *dmoore*, I stopped by the Gurgling Suitcase, and upon seeing the blowup doll on a patrons lap, I had to quickly move along since I had 6 (14 year old boys) with me, asking me all sorts of questions about Blow Up Barbie! I had to sneak back for my Pina Colada after they were in the pool!



We just returned this past Saturday after spending 12 wonderful nights in a HH Studio (Building 14). We totally missed the inflatable Barbie (A new Disney Princess?). I agree with your assessment of the Roman Shades. Not only do they take forever to roll-up/roll-down, I nicked up my hands pretty good from the plastic ribbing in the shades each time I tried to open pull them up, they are so close to the plastic pull chain. It got so, and since the weather was relatively mild, that we just left the shades down and opened the French doors partially. That way we could let in light and still have, and give, privacy to our adjacent OKW neighbors due to the angle that the door opened out onto the balcony.  The old faux wood blinds are looking really good now.


----------



## Deb & Bill

dmoore22 said:


> We just returned this past Saturday after spending 12 wonderful nights in a HH Studio (Building 14). We totally missed the inflatable Barbie (A new Disney Princess?). I agree with your assessment of the Roman Shades. Not only do they take forever to roll-up/roll-down, I nicked up my hands pretty good from the plastic ribbing in the shades each time I tried to open pull them up, they are so close to the plastic pull chain. It got so, and since the weather was relatively mild, that we just left the shades down and opened the French doors partially. That way we could let in light and still have, and give, privacy to our adjacent OKW neighbors due to the angle that the door opened out onto the balcony.  The old faux wood blinds are looking really good now.



I agree with you on the roman shades.  I really like them, but the mechanism to raise and lower them is horrible.  All they really needed was a cord that was open on the end so a small child couldn't strangle on it. But as high as it is (to keep it out of the kids' reach) and as short as it is, it takes forever to raise.

And I wish they had wands instead of cords on the blinds.  It's hard reaching over the sofa or love seat to grab it to open the blinds up.


----------



## OKWisthebest

I love Old Key West.  I always feel at home there.  And the castmembers are the best and the rooms are always clean.  The new hardwood floors in the 2 bedroom suites are very nice.  I was used to that in the Grand Villa, but now all the 2-bedrooms have them -- What a plus!  

This trip we made breakfast each morning and dinner each night.  The rooms have everything you possibly could need.  

Boo hoo, now I have to wait until October/November to go again.  Only 4 more months.


----------



## andersonsc

Tell me what I'm missing or if we just had bad luck.  We just got back from a split stay at Animal kingdom, Kidani and OKW.  Kidani was beautiful and clean.  A little tight with all 6 of us.  We had a 2 bedroom but the kitchen/living area was small for us.  We then went on a cruise and then went to OKW.  Upon check in we were told we were in bld 63 but by the time we got back there in the afternoon, they had given our room to someone else and had us in bld 37.  I was very upset, as we had booked a room near the HH.  After much "conversation" we finally got a room in bld 13.  We stayed at OKW in 2007 and really liked it then.  This time we liked the wood floor, sleeper chair and of course all the space.  Our view was great too.  The unit was dingy and dirty though.  Even my son, who doesn't really notice if things are clean, made a comment about how dirty their bathroom was.  I think we may have been in a "hotel room" not DVC.  Could that have been the difference?  The dishwasher was installed in a way that it wouldn't stay open and the bottom pull out wouldn't stay out to load.  The DVD player didn't work.  There are many great things about OKW but I was really suprised that if the rooms were recently upgraded with new floors, furniture, why are they so dirty?


----------



## dmoore22

andersonsc said:


> Tell me what I'm missing or if we just had bad luck. There are many great things about OKW but I was really suprised that if the rooms were recently upgraded with new floors, furniture, why are they so dirty?



We had some issues with housekeeping on our most recent trip. We called the direct line to housekeeping and explained the situation. When we returned that afternoon from a day in the parks all was corrected in the Disney/OKW standard we've come to expect. It was really a user friendly process and the CMs seemed to appreciate that we called it to their attention.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

andersonsc said:


> Tell me what I'm missing or if we just had bad luck.
> 
> The unit was dingy and dirty though.  Even my son, who doesn't really notice if things are clean, made a comment about how dirty their bathroom was.
> 
> I think we may have been in a "hotel room" not DVC.  Could that have been the difference?  The dishwasher was installed in a way that it wouldn't stay open and the bottom pull out wouldn't stay out to load.  The DVD player didn't work.
> 
> There are many great things about OKW but I was really suprised that if the rooms were recently upgraded with new floors, furniture, why are they so dirty?



I can only answer from my experience at OKW, and as far as luck, I can't say it's luck that I've had great villas, well stocked, and clean for over 30 visits (since 1998). Luck for me is once or twice, 30+ times isn't luck, it's the standard for me at OKW! This visit, with the rehab, made me love OKW even more, everything freshly painted and clean (yes even the bathroom), new coffee pot and toaster still in the box!. The only thing I did was scrub the jacuzzi tub, but only because it's a hang-up I have!

I thankfully have never had a dirty room, a broken down room such as many have described at OKW, nor at any other DVC resort for that matter.  Wear & tear, sure, like scuffed floors or possible glass rings on the table,  couple of dirty cups or glasses, just minor stuff like that! I think the worse I've had as far as wear and tear was at the BWV, only one out of the 4 burners on the stove worked, and I cook in my villa!

*andersonsc* I'm sorry you didn't have the "wow" experience at OKW that I've been having since 1997, it's the reason I bought in 2000!


----------



## Deb & Bill

andersonsc said:


> ...The unit was dingy and dirty though.  Even my son, who doesn't really notice if things are clean, made a comment about how dirty their bathroom was.  I think we may have been in a "hotel room" not DVC.  Could that have been the difference?  The dishwasher was installed in a way that it wouldn't stay open and the bottom pull out wouldn't stay out to load.  The DVD player didn't work.  There are many great things about OKW but I was really suprised that if the rooms were recently upgraded with new floors, furniture, why are they so dirty?



There wasn't any renovation to the bathrooms, so they didn't really clean the grout very well.  My complaint for the "complete" renovation.  No hotel rooms at OKW, all are DVC.  With the DVD player, you had to connect the wires to the front of the player and then get the right channel. The directions we found in the kitchen (we were in a GV last week) were not that good for the DVD player, but I was able to make it work.  When I tried to go back to TV from DVD, I only got Picture in a Picture until I disconnected the wires from the DVD player again.  

None of the appliances were replaced with the renovation either.


----------



## andersonsc

Thanks for the comments.  No renovation to the bathrooms makes sence now.  I thought the whole units were redone so couldn't see how the grout, tile was so dirty already.  As I said, we do like aspects of OKW and will stay again, but I think the fiasco with our room made me a bit more critical this visit.  We had a little black slithery visitor 2 days in a row that we could see from our balcony.  The boys loved that!!  We also went to the campfire one night and roasted marshmellows.  The young man leading the group in singing and storytelling was very funny and I'm glad we went.


----------



## andersonsc

one more word of advice to others - we have never had this problem but when we went to make up the pull out sofa and chair for the kids, there was not enough bedding for both.  We found 2 blankets, 2 pillows in closets but only 1 sheet.  I had to call housekeeping and asked them to please deliver bedding quickly as the children were ready for bed and very tired.  I've now learned to always check for the extra bedding when we arrive so we don't hae to wait for it if it is needed.


----------



## Deb & Bill

andersonsc said:


> one more word of advice to others - we have never had this problem but when we went to make up the pull out sofa and chair for the kids, there was not enough bedding for both.  We found 2 blankets, 2 pillows in closets but only 1 sheet.  I had to call housekeeping and asked them to please deliver bedding quickly as the children were ready for bed and very tired.  I've now learned to always check for the extra bedding when we arrive so we don't hae to wait for it if it is needed.



I think we had two extra sheets in the bag in our closet last week.   So a total of about six or seven sheets instead of just four.  But they were all the same size.  And the mattress pads were both the same size.


----------



## staceymay00

Deb & Bill said:


> There wasn't any renovation to the bathrooms, so they didn't really clean the grout very well.  My complaint for the "complete" renovation.



There were two things with our refurbished 2BR that disappointed me.  One was that the grout in some areas needed to be redone or cleaned well.  The other was some gross gunk on the metal frame on the shower door and window feature.  Overall we were very happy with the villa, but those two things really stuck out and it seems they would not have been too terribly expensive to take care of during the renovation.


----------



## Deb & Bill

staceymay00 said:


> There were two things with our refurbished 2BR that disappointed me.  One was that the grout in some areas needed to be redone or cleaned well.  The other was some gross gunk on the metal frame on the shower door and window feature.  Overall we were very happy with the villa, but those two things really stuck out and it seems they would not have been too terribly expensive to take care of during the renovation.



Yeah, I don't understand why they couldn't steam the grout and edges clean while they were doing the rest of the villa.


----------



## dmoore22

Deb & Bill said:


> Yeah, I don't understand why they couldn't steam the grout and edges clean while they were doing the rest of the villa.



I concur. There are user friendly products that don't require any elbow grease to get the job done.


----------



## kid-at-heart

Seven more days and my daughter and I will be enjoying our first stay at OKW.   
Each year my spouse and I try to spend a few days enjoying a one-on-one vacation with our daughter.  This year, Sarah and I decided to go to Disney instead of our usual cheap vacation where we hang out in one of the surrounding state parks.  Thanks to DVC, our trip expenses will be about the same as going to a state park.  

I have never been to Disney in the summer.  I hope we can handle the heat.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

dmoore22 said:


> I concur. There are user friendly products that don't require any elbow grease to get the job done.


Un fortunately, that Mexican tile has to be sealed and I think over the years it remains that color.  I've seen it in many homes and commercial applications like banks in S. Fl and it all looks the same color, the grout always appear dark.  I think at this point, they would have to drill hammer it out and replace the tile and that cost was not built into the referb.

As long as the bathroom and the bathroom floor is clean, the grout doesn't bother me all that much!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

kid-at-heart said:


> I have never been to Disney in the summer.  I hope we can handle the heat.


 June is decidedly better than July & Aug, consider doing TL or BB to cool yourselves off!  We go Jun (just got back actually) & Aug and we love coming back to the resort and cooling off mid day and then heading back out at night!

Have a great time!


----------



## mecllap

Kate:  Stay hydrated (be aware of restroom and water fountain locations -- don't pass up any), get cold water in a cup from any QS place, take and carefully use a spray bottle (spray yourselves, but not nearby strangers), dampen a kerchief and hang around your neck, take air-conditioned breaks, go early and take a mid-day break at the resort (as mentioned, maybe go back in the evening), pace yourselves and be flexible (it will be hot and crowded -- you may need to prioritize and not be able to do everything you expect), carefully use a small umbrella when walking around (again, be careful of your neighbors).


----------



## dmoore22

BEASLYBOO said:


> Unfortunately, that Mexican tile has to be sealed and I think over the years it remains that color.  I've seen it in many homes and commercial applications like banks in S. Fl and it all looks the same color, the grout always appear dark.  I think at this point, they would have to drill hammer it out and replace the tile and that cost was not built into the referb.



Since I'm into work avoidance I'll leave it up to the Imagineers, or Bob Vila, to come up with a solution.



BEASLYBOO said:


> As long as the bathroom and the bathroom floor is clean, the grout doesn't bother me all that much!


----------



## dianeschlicht

dmoore22 said:


> I concur. There are user friendly products that don't require any elbow grease to get the job done.



If you remember my OKW refurb thread, I even had tiles in our villa that had been painted over where they were chipped.  I thought that was pretty tacky too.  I think a simple re-grouting would have been in order at least.


----------



## dianeschlicht

BEASLYBOO said:


> Un fortunately, that Mexican tile has to be sealed and I think over the years it remains that color.  I've seen it in many homes and commercial applications like banks in S. Fl and it all looks the same color, the grout always appear dark.  I think at this point, they would have to drill hammer it out and replace the tile and that cost was not built into the referb.
> 
> As long as the bathroom and the bathroom floor is clean, the grout doesn't bother me all that much!



Yeah, well this was supposed to be a 90% rehab, and if they kept all the cabinets and didn't replace things in the bathroom, I find it hard to believe it really was a 90% rehab.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

dianeschlicht said:


> Yeah, well this was supposed to be a 90% rehab, and if they kept all the cabinets and didn't replace things in the bathroom, I find it hard to believe it really was a 90% rehab.


 True, other than the dark stained mirror in the jacuzzi area, I don't think they did any refurbishment in the master bath!


----------



## dmoore22

dianeschlicht said:


> If you remember my OKW refurb thread, I even had tiles in our villa that had been painted over where they were chipped.  I thought that was pretty tacky too.  I think a simple re-grouting would have been in order at least.



I was thinking of something a little more organic like vinegar or lemon juice to clean and remove grout stains.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

We are staying at OKW for the first time in October. If we want a water view, preferably the water way no pond on golf course, a higher floor (mainly b/c I've heard alot of reviews saying the first floor have a lot of vegitation around the patios that obstruct views), and be close to a bus stop and pool, what bulding should we "request"? We don't really care about being close to HH since there are bus stops throughout the resort, but we do want to be close to a bus stop within the resort, and preferably close to a pool as well. We are in a 2bedroom in case that is important.


----------



## Kate3456

Quote:
Originally Posted by staceymay00  
There were two things with our refurbished 2BR that disappointed me. One was that the grout in some areas needed to be redone or cleaned well. The other was some gross gunk on the metal frame on the shower door and window feature. Overall we were very happy with the villa, but those two things really stuck out and it seems they would not have been too terribly expensive to take care of during the renovation.
Yeah, I don't understand why they couldn't steam the grout and edges clean while they were doing the rest of the villa.


??????   scrubbing bubbles    ??????


----------



## dmoore22

Leleluvsdis said:


> We are staying at OKW for the first time in October. If we want a water view, preferably the water way no pond on golf course, a higher floor (mainly b/c I've heard alot of reviews saying the first floor have a lot of vegitation around the patios that obstruct views), and be close to a bus stop and pool, what bulding should we "request"? We don't really care about being close to HH since there are bus stops throughout the resort, but we do want to be close to a bus stop within the resort, and preferably close to a pool as well. We are in a 2bedroom in case that is important.



Perhaps this map may help you visualize the locations: http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/OKWMap.pdf   Buildings 45, 46,and 55 will provide you with the best views of the waterway to DTD. We stayed in a ground floor studio in building 46 and had a great view of the waterway. The foliage was strategically located as to obstruct our view of our neighbors and, hopefully vice verse. I'm not sure about the views from building 56.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Leleluvsdis said:


> We are staying at OKW for the first time in October. If we want a water view, preferably the water way no pond on golf course, a higher floor (mainly b/c I've heard alot of reviews saying the first floor have a lot of vegitation around the patios that obstruct views), and be close to a bus stop and pool, what bulding should we "request"? We don't really care about being close to HH since there are bus stops throughout the resort, but we do want to be close to a bus stop within the resort, and preferably close to a pool as well. We are in a 2bedroom in case that is important.



Ask for Trumbo Canal.  That would be relatively close to the South Point bus stop and South Point pool - depending on which building.


----------



## dmoore22

dianeschlicht said:


> If you remember my OKW refurb thread . . .




I can't even remember what I ate for breakfast this morning! Darn that old timer's disease.

We were discussing the Gurgling Suitcase . . . weren't we!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

dmoore22 said:


> Perhaps this map may help you visualize the locations: http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/OKWMap.pdf   Buildings 45, 46,and 55 will provide you with the best views of the waterway to DTD. We stayed in a ground floor studio in building 46 and had a great view of the waterway. The foliage was strategically located as to obstruct our view of our neighbors and, hopefully vice verse. I'm not sure about the views from building 56.



Ok that makes a lot more since about the foliage. I couldn't imagine they would let it get out of control so as not to be able to enjoy the surroundings. I have looked at the map before, but wasn't sure if the grey areas were water or not. Thanks for clarifying.



Deb & Bill said:


> Ask for Trumbo Canal.  That would be relatively close to the South Point bus stop and South Point pool - depending on which building.



What building is that on the map?


----------



## dmoore22

Leleluvsdis said:


> Ok that makes a lot more since about the foliage. I couldn't imagine they would let it get out of control so as not to be able to enjoy the surroundings. I have looked at the map before, but wasn't sure if the grey areas were water or not. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> What building is that on the map?



That would be buildings 45, 46, 55, and 56 on the map.

Those units that are on the outside boundary of the resort, eg. 41 and 39, use the foliage as a buffer between the resort and the thoroughfares such as Bonnet Creek Parkway.


----------



## mdgpop

I've requested trubo canal view, southpoint pool area.  I'm curious, how far of a walk is it to the HH area.  I have looked at the maps, pictures posted, and read all 124 pages of OKW lovers to get an idea of the area.  Has anyone tried figure out distances to different OKW areas...ie south point to turtle pond, miller road to HH, etc?  We will be there beginning of August and look forward to using several pool areas.


----------



## Deb & Bill

mdgpop said:


> I've requested trubo canal view, southpoint pool area.  I'm curious, how far of a walk is it to the HH area.  I have looked at the maps, pictures posted, and read all 124 pages of OKW lovers to get an idea of the area.  Has anyone tried figure out distances to different OKW areas...ie south point to turtle pond, miller road to HH, etc?  We will be there beginning of August and look forward to using several pool areas.



ten minutes or less.  You can always catch a bus from South Point over to the HH pool if that's where you want to swim.  And then walk over to Peninsular Road bus stop and get the bus back to South Point. 

But the walk is very easy.


----------



## mdgpop

My home is BCV and I always stay there.  I am so looking forward to 5 days in OKW.  It sounds very relaxed and that is just what we intend to do.  A 10 minute walk to HH area doesn't sound too far, and we can opt for the bus on the way back!


----------



## dianeschlicht

mdgpop said:


> I've requested trubo canal view, southpoint pool area.  I'm curious, how far of a walk is it to the HH area.  I have looked at the maps, pictures posted, and read all 124 pages of OKW lovers to get an idea of the area.  Has anyone tried figure out distances to different OKW areas...ie south point to turtle pond, miller road to HH, etc?  We will be there beginning of August and look forward to using several pool areas.



From buildings 45 and 46 it's about 5-6 minutes.  definitely still less than 10 from buildings 55 and 56.


----------



## dmoore22

dianeschlicht said:


> From buildings 45 and 46 it's about 5-6 minutes.  definitely still less than 10 from buildings 55 and 56.



Walking to most of the locations are manageable, even for an old goat like me. Its that return trip from the Gurgling Suitcase that gets to be a little challenging.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

I just wanted to check in about our trip 6/5 to 6/11 at OKW.  We were situated in the Turtle Pond area building 38.  We had actually requested South Point but found that we liked Turtle Pond just as well.  We were on the 3rd floor and due to the thick bamboo we did not have a view.  If we had been on a lower floor, that would have driven my crazy, but the bamboo on the 3rd floor would blow and sway in the wind and we didn't feel hemmed in at all.  Also, it was absolutely and completely private, and we loved that!!  We never had to bother with putting the shades down because no one was able to see in!  Our 1 bedroom villa was in perfect shape and aside from a couple of dust bunnies on the floor very clean.  This was our 2nd time at OKW but our first in a one bedroom and let me say that we will have a difficult time staying at the other 1 bedrooms after this.  The size is awesome, and it is so well laid out.  We were supposed to switch over to SSR for our last three days, but we were able to extend our stay for the entire week in this villa.  We couldn't bear the thought of going to a smaller space and we had such a super room, we didn't want to chance what we would get in another resort. So we are officially OKW lovers too!


----------



## hmillerbarilla

ABE4DISNEY said:


> I just wanted to check in about our trip 6/5 to 6/11 at OKW.  We were situated in the Turtle Pond area building 38.  We had actually requested South Point but found that we liked Turtle Pond just as well.  We were on the 3rd floor and due to the thick bamboo we did not have a view.  If we had been on a lower floor, that would have driven my crazy, but the bamboo on the 3rd floor would blow and sway in the wind and we didn't feel hemmed in at all.  Also, it was absolutely and completely private, and we loved that!!  We never had to bother with putting the shades down because no one was able to see in!  Our 1 bedroom villa was in perfect shape and aside from a couple of dust bunnies on the floor very clean.  This was our 2nd time at OKW but our first in a one bedroom and let me say that we will have a difficult time staying at the other 1 bedrooms after this.  The size is awesome, and it is so well laid out.  We were supposed to switch over to SSR for our last three days, but we were able to extend our stay for the entire week in this villa.  We couldn't bear the thought of going to a smaller space and we had such a super room, we didn't want to chance what we would get in another resort. So we are officially OKW lovers too!



So glad you had a nice stay!  Welcome to the thread!  OKW is fantastic!

We only have one month left to go!


----------



## dianeschlicht

ABE4DISNEY said:


> This was our 2nd time at OKW but our first in a one bedroom and let me say that we will have a difficult time staying at the other 1 bedrooms after this.  The size is awesome, and it is so well laid out.  We were supposed to switch over to SSR for our last three days, but we were able to extend our stay for the entire week in this villa.  We couldn't bear the thought of going to a smaller space and we had such a super room, we didn't want to chance what we would get in another resort. So we are officially OKW lovers too!


LOL, so our secret is out!  We feel exactly the same way about OKW, and even though we own at AKV too, when we are there we always wish for the OKW layout and space.  I always say the only thing wrong with OKW is that it doesn't have a savanna view.


----------



## ree123

just back....Miss OKW already. I can see why everyone here is in love with the place!We were in Turtle Pond 3123-I started a thread the 23 rd when we arrived. I really liked this property. I really have nothing at all negative to say!I think  it  lived up to the "Key West" vibe....My DH and I visit Key West atleast once a year for 8 years now and what we love the most is the relaxed atmosphere. The 1bd unit was gorgeous and clean and HUGE!!!! The kitchen was really cool the way it was set up. I hope I dont compare other DVC resorts to this one, lol. Next, we are at BWV in January with my brother , my sis and their little ones as well as our little one . Any questions?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

dianeschlicht said:


> I always say the only thing wrong with OKW is that it doesn't have a savanna view.



, Best of both worlds!



ABE4DISNEY said:


> We were situated in the Turtle Pond area building 38.


 We may very well have crossed paths, we were there 6/6 -6/10, we had a GV in #42, *a 2BR in #38 bottom floor facing the golf course *and a studio in #32!  It was a fabulous week, the weather was great!

OKW is our favorite resort and we love Turtle Pond!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

dianeschlicht said:


> LOL, so our secret is out!  We feel exactly the same way about OKW, and even though we own at AKV too, when we are there we always wish for the OKW layout and space.  I always say the only thing wrong with OKW is that it doesn't have a savanna view.



I agree with you!  This would be the only needed upgrade to make it perfect!!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

BEASLYBOO said:


> , Best of both worlds!
> 
> We may very well have crossed paths, we were there 6/6 -6/10, we had a GV in #42, *a 2BR in #38 bottom floor facing the golf course *and a studio in #32!  It was a fabulous week, the weather was great!
> 
> OKW is our favorite resort and we love Turtle Pond!



Wow!  So cool!  I'm sure we crossed paths at least once on the buses.  There were just 4 of us--sounds like you had a crew with you!


----------



## dmoore22

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Wow!  So cool!  I'm sure we crossed paths at least once on the buses.  There were just 4 of us--sounds like you had a crew with you!



We were there 5/29-6/10 staying in building 14. No doubt we also crossed paths as we used the HH and Peninsular bus stops. It was just my DW and DD that had just graduated from high school.


----------



## kaffinito

Silly OKW question for all of you.

I know that the answer is back in the thread but now I can't find it. 

I remembered the part about requesting building 62 or close to it, but can't remember if the bathroom configuration in the one bedrooms away from HH had a seperate entrance? 

Am I mis-remembering?  Or do I have it right?


----------



## BobNed

kaffinito said:


> Silly OKW question for all of you.
> 
> I know that the answer is back in the thread but now I can't find it.
> 
> I remembered the part about requesting building 62 or close to it, but can't remember if the bathroom configuration in the one bedrooms away from HH had a seperate entrance?
> 
> Am I mis-remembering?  Or do I have it right?


All buildings 30 and higher have the second door to the bathroom through the laundry room.  Building 62 will have the second entrance.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

kaffinito said:


> Silly OKW question for all of you.
> 
> I know that the answer is back in the thread but now I can't find it.
> 
> I remembered the part about requesting building 62 or close to it, but can't remember if the bathroom configuration in the one bedrooms away from HH had a seperate entrance?
> 
> Am I mis-remembering?  Or do I have it right?



Building 62 should have the seperate door.  I believe it is all designated HH buildings and buildings up to 30 (?) that don't have the seperate entrance to the bathroom.


----------



## Deb & Bill

hmillerbarilla said:


> Building 62 should have the seperate door.  I believe it is all designated HH buildings and buildings up to 30 (?) that don't have the seperate entrance to the bathroom.



That is correct.  Bldg 62, 63 and 64 were built later on the site of the Commodore House which was the original sales office. These three buildings have elevators where none of the others do.  Bldg 63 (or is it 64) doesn't haver a parking lot and shares with Bldg 15 (and the other 6X building).  

The buildings that are considered Hospitality House area are all under 30 (so no second entrance into the bathroom).


----------



## bunkkinsmom

hmillerbarilla said:


> Building 62 should have the seperate door.  I believe it is all designated HH buildings and buildings up to 30 (?) that don't have the seperate entrance to the bathroom.



I have stayed in 62 and yes there is a separate entrance.  LOVE that location, my absolute favorite spot!


----------



## kaffinito

BobNed said:


> All buildings 30 and higher have the second door to the bathroom through the laundry room.  Building 62 will have the second entrance.





hmillerbarilla said:


> Building 62 should have the seperate door.  I believe it is all designated HH buildings and buildings up to 30 (?) that don't have the seperate entrance to the bathroom.





bunkkinsmom said:


> I have stayed in 62 and yes there is a separate entrance.  LOVE that location, my absolute favorite spot!



Thank you! 

I need that second entrance with my two boys.


----------



## kid-at-heart

We just returned from our first OKW stay and I am hooked on the resort. We will return.  We experienced a beautiful room, beautiful grounds, friendly and helpful CMs, nice pool and life guards, fun community center... We did not wait long for buses or boats. The room was very clean, the beds very comfortable, the sheets nice and soft.  I wish all DVC studios were the size of OKW studios.

My 13 year old daughter now thinks OKW is the best DVC resort because - boys, boys, and more boys.  According to her, the cutest teen boys on earth were there.  We generally travel during the school year (conferences) so she has not experienced the summer crowd which contains many children and teens.  I did not tell her that all the resorts are filled with young people in the summers.    I do not want her to start complaining that we always travel off-season.

I have only a couple of complaints which I am posting on here to find if others have experienced any of these problems or if it was just me and this particular stay.

Each night, in the middle of the night, the AC would go off and I would have to get up, reset it and then toss and turn for an hour waiting for the room to cool back down.  Is this a common problem or did I end up with a faulty AC?  

Also, our room had very dim lighting.  The bathroom lighting was great, but I could barely see in the bedroom and kitchen area (studio) without opening the blinds.  At night I could not see, I kept bumping into things and could not find items lying on the table/dresser, etc.  Maybe my eyes are just old but I have not had a problem at other DVC resorts, no even AKL.  I did call the front desk to ask for brighter lights but the lights were not replaced.  

Even with those issues it was a great visit and I look forward to our next OKW visit.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

OKW is my home resort and also my favorite, it's nice to hear you enjoyed your stay there!  

As far as the A/C, we were there in June, 3 seperate bldgs. and we had no issues with the A/C's other than in the 2br where 78 felt like 70!  I never stay in studios so I cannot judge the lighting, it's not been an issue in the GV, 2br or 1br!


----------



## dvczerfs

kid-at-heart said:


> We just returned from our first OKW stay and I am hooked on the resort. We will return.  We experienced a beautiful room, beautiful grounds, friendly and helpful CMs, nice pool and life guards, fun community center... We did not wait long for buses or boats. The room was very clean, the beds very comfortable, the sheets nice and soft.  I wish all DVC studios were the size of OKW studios.
> 
> My 13 year old daughter now thinks OKW is the best DVC resort because - boys, boys, and more boys.  According to her, the cutest teen boys on earth were there.  We generally travel during the school year (conferences) so she has not experienced the summer crowd which contains many children and teens.  I did not tell her that all the resorts are filled with young people in the summers.    I do not want her to start complaining that we always travel off-season.
> 
> I have only a couple of complaints which I am posting on here to find if others have experienced any of these problems or if it was just me and this particular stay.
> 
> Each night, in the middle of the night, the AC would go off and I would have to get up, reset it and then toss and turn for an hour waiting for the room to cool back down.  Is this a common problem or did I end up with a faulty AC?
> 
> Also, our room had very dim lighting.  The bathroom lighting was great, but I could barely see in the bedroom and kitchen area (studio) without opening the blinds.  At night I could not see, I kept bumping into things and could not find items lying on the table/dresser, etc.  Maybe my eyes are just old but I have not had a problem at other DVC resorts, no even AKL.  I did call the front desk to ask for brighter lights but the lights were not replaced.
> 
> Even with those issues it was a great visit and I look forward to our next OKW visit.



hi kate, glad you guys had a great time!!! when you said you had to reset the a/c, what did you do to reset it?  ill be down in september and i also design a/c systems and i just want to be prepared.


----------



## Mrs Hobbes

So happy our 7 month window opened up today and I got us a studio in the hospitality area for Feb 2012. This will be our first stay at OKW this is a little trip that we are squeezing in on low points. We have to have a studio so I wanted one with space and storage!  Hope I won't be disappointed we are really looking forward to our trip so its good to hear all the good points in this thread.

I have requested a third floor room should I have added a building request or are all the hh buildings on a par?


----------



## kid-at-heart

dvczerfs said:


> hi kate, glad you guys had a great time!!! when you said you had to reset the a/c, what did you do to reset it?  ill be down in september and i also design a/c systems and i just want to be prepared.



Hopefully someone on this board knows a way to over-ride the thermostat so you will not have to do what I did; each and every night, somewhere around 3 a.m., I had to get up, turn the thermostat up to high-70s and then turn it back down to 68-70 degrees to get it to cut back on.  I had it set for 68 to 70 degrees when we went to sleep.  When I awoke the temp was in the mid to high 70s each time.


----------



## dvczerfs

kid-at-heart said:


> Hopefully someone on this board knows a way to over-ride the thermostat so you will not have to do what I did; each and every night, somewhere around 3 a.m., I had to get up, turn the thermostat up to high-70s and then turn it back down to 68-70 degrees to get it to cut back on.  I had it set for 68 to 70 degrees when we went to sleep.  When I awoke the temp was in the mid to high 70s each time.



 thank you!!


----------



## BobNed

kid-at-heart said:


> Hopefully someone on this board knows a way to over-ride the thermostat so you will not have to do what I did; each and every night, somewhere around 3 a.m., I had to get up, turn the thermostat up to high-70s and then turn it back down to 68-70 degrees to get it to cut back on.  I had it set for 68 to 70 degrees when we went to sleep.  When I awoke the temp was in the mid to high 70s each time.


See this post for instructions on how to bypass the motion sensors:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40031463&postcount=294
The rest of the thread is interesting too!


----------



## kaffinito

BobNed said:


> See this post for instructions on how to bypass the motion sensors:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40031463&postcount=294
> The rest of the thread is interesting too!



Thanks for the link.  It _was_ an interesting thread!


----------



## hmillerbarilla

So we should plan on having the air conditioning issues while at OKW in a few weeks?  I was hoping to not have to deal with it!

I've researched all the threads on bypassing the motion sensor and overriding the temp.  I hope we can figure it out so everyone can sleep!  We need it cool to sleep thru the night. 

We are starting to get really excited.  Today DD asked me when we can start packing!


----------



## kid-at-heart

BobNed said:


> See this post for instructions on how to bypass the motion sensors:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40031463&postcount=294
> The rest of the thread is interesting too!



Thank you!!!  

We are heading back in August so this info will be used very soon.


----------



## dvczerfs

BobNed said:


> See this post for instructions on how to bypass the motion sensors:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40031463&postcount=294
> The rest of the thread is interesting too!



i havnt seen the door sensors yet but if you look in the door jams, im sure you will find a "switch" looking thing, a ball or a pin type switch like you find on your fridg door. slap a piece of tape over it and it keeps the switch closed,keeping the a/c running. if the motion sensor is on the tstat, there are alot of ways around that also, a wind catcher (those small plastic spinning things people hang on there porches, string with some card board by the big a/c return in the hall will move. a small osculating desk fan without the fan blade moving will keep in on. putting the floor lamp in the living room under the tstat will keep the tstat warm and keep the a/c on. i do this for a living and ive seen it all!!! people to keep the heat on will put an ice pack on the tstat. this all being said, most new commercial building now use wall sensors (preset bulbs in the wall to scense temp.) and outside bulbs to sense outdoor temp drops and these are all run back to a central program that is controlled by the owners, maintaince staff of the building. they put little white boxs with buttons on the walls to give people something to play with.


----------



## BobNed

dvczerfs said:


> i havnt seen the door sensors yet but if you look in the door jams, im sure you will find a "switch" looking thing, a ball or a pin type switch like you find on your fridg door. slap a piece of tape over it and it keeps the switch closed,keeping the a/c running. if the motion sensor is on the tstat, there are alot of ways around that also, a wind catcher (those small plastic spinning things people hang on there porches, string with some card board by the big a/c return in the hall will move. a small osculating desk fan without the fan blade moving will keep in on. putting the floor lamp in the living room under the tstat will keep the tstat warm and keep the a/c on. i do this for a living and ive seen it all!!! people to keep the heat on will put an ice pack on the tstat. this all being said, most new commercial building now use wall sensors (preset bulbs in the wall to scense temp.) and outside bulbs to sense outdoor temp drops and these are all run back to a central program that is controlled by the owners, maintaince staff of the building. they put little white boxs with buttons on the walls to give people something to play with.


The new systems have gotten too smart for these ideas to work.  The new thermostats and senors work by sensing infrared heat from warm bodies, not motion.  

The sensors on the doors aren't buttons either; just flat contacts.  Nothing to push in or block.

Here is some information from the manual for the system:



> The entire system is controlled through a "*Room Control Unit*" (*RCU*) – This component is the brains of the system. It gets input from all the devices of the system and makes decisions based on this input.  The RCU is locked up somewhere, probably with the furnace/AC unit.
> 
> *WDDC Thermostat*
> The WDDC consists of five buttons:
> • Power On/Off
> • Fan – Depending on the way the WDDC is configured, this button is used to select Auto, Low, Medium, and High fan speeds.
> • Warmer – This button is used to raise the set temperature of the room.
> • Cooler – This button is used to lower the set temperature of the room.
> • F/C – Used to display the temperature in Fahrenheit or Celsius.  This button is also used to set the WDDC system into Soft Bypass mode. To do so, press and hold the button for 3 seconds until bp is displayed on the screen, indicating that the Energy Management functions have now been bypassed in the RCU for a period of 48 hours.  The WDDC has a built in Passive Infrared (PIR) sensor that will sense human motion in the sensing area while filtering out motion from non-human sources such as draperies.
> 
> *WDDC Motion Sensor*
> The WDDC Wall Unit has a built in Passive Infrared (PIR) motion sensor. The PIR detection pattern is 150° horizontal and 30° vertical down (refer to Figure 14 and Figure 15 on Page 28). The PIR senses differences in the temperature of a person in the room and the background temperature of the walls, furniture and fixtures. As a result, occupants are detected as they pass through the sensor’s zones; and, any motion from inanimate objects such as movement from the draperies will not be detected.
> 
> *Soft Bypass*
> At times, it is necessary to bypass the energy management functions of the system. To do this, press and hold d the F/C button on the WDDC for 3 seconds and you will see bp (bypass) on the screen. The unit sends a message to the RCU changing the settings so that it functions as a normal thermostat with no energy management functions for 48 hours.



There's also a remote motion sensor in the bedroom(s).


----------



## dvczerfs

BobNed said:


> The new systems have gotten too smart for these ideas to work.  The new thermostats and senors work by sensing infrared heat from warm bodies, not motion.
> 
> The sensors on the doors aren't buttons either; just flat contacts.  Nothing to push in or block.
> 
> Here is some information from the manual for the system:
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a remote motion sensor in the bedroom(s).


 intresting. we sell a simliar system from tekmar controll. all objects above absolute zero emit radiation. most infrared detectors will pick up the heat from a light bulb. alot of sensors today are going that way. we have outdoor sensors that detect temp., light , dampness etc. we use moisture indicators for snowmelt systems and  carwash exit areas.turns the boiler on to heat the pad and dry it off so it dont ice up.theres so many things anymore its hard to keep up. like we say at work, we can do what ever you want, how much money do you want to spend.


----------



## BUDDYBEAR

my wife loves okw---i am a bcv person


----------



## dmoore22

BUDDYBEAR said:


> my wife loves okw---i am a bcv person



Where are those snappy comebacks when I needs them.


----------



## dianeschlicht

BUDDYBEAR said:


> my wife loves okw---i am a bcv person



Than perhaps you need to toodle on over to the BCV thread.


----------



## dvczerfs

dianeschlicht said:


> Than perhaps you need to toodle on over to the BCV thread.



 tell him diane!!! this is for okw lovers only.


----------



## kid-at-heart

BUDDYBEAR said:


> my wife loves okw---i am a bcv person



I think you both have good taste.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

dmoore22 said:


> We were there 5/29-6/10 staying in building 14. No doubt we also crossed paths as we used the HH and Peninsular bus stops. It was just my DW and DD that had just graduated from high school.



I'm sure I walked past you while you were in the Gurgling Suitcase!


----------



## dmoore22

ABE4DISNEY said:


> I'm sure I walked past you while you were in the Gurgling Suitcase!



I'll drink to that!




BUDDYBEAR said:


> wife loves okw---i am a bcv person



Hmmm. This gives a whole new perspective on mixed marriage?  I apologize in advance for my lack of pc.


----------



## chepic

dianeschlicht said:


> Than perhaps you need to toodle on over to the BCV thread.



Good One!!!  

cheryl


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

dmoore22 said:


> I'll drink to that!


----------



## vbarry

Just got back from OKW and all I can say is "IT WAS AWESOME and SOOO relaxing!!" My husband even told a guy on the plane who just stayed at the GF that he should try OKW next time. Kids had a great time with all the 4th of July games etc, mom and dad loved the Gurgling Suitcase and the Turtle Krawl!!  We stayed in building 16 first floor and absolutely loved everything about the resort. I could stay there a week and NEVER leave! Definately a gem at WDW!


----------



## liltink

Just returned from our first stay in a GV at OKW,(4323) and have some thoughts to share.
Overall the space was wonderful for our gang of 9. Nice wide open rooms,extra bathrooms and a great kitchen table where we could all gather for breakfast each morning.
However,there are some "not so great" things that we had to deal with. A kitchen sink that leaked ll under the cabinet,a Jacuzzi that was not working,a broken bed,2 wasps nests outside of the front door and loose floorboards in the hallway leading to the master suite.Not to mention the cleanliness of the place. Hair elastics in the tub,sand and dust in the great room (I swept the floor immediately upon entering the room for the first time),a coffee pot that we had to press the start button 50-60 times before it worked. 
Anyway, I can hear you all saying "Why not call to report these things?" Well we did report other things that were broken ( light bulbs out,leaking bathroom faucet and internet connection plug not working)and someone came to look over the issues, but frankly when I am on vacation, I do not want to keep calling the housekeeping/repair line when I could be out in the parks. The housekeeping issues and the general state of the villa are two separate things, but they needed to be reported.
When I went to the front desk to check my bill, I did mention my concerns to a lovely Front Desk clerk,Vicky. She took $150 off of my charges and that was nice,but I was so embarassed in front of my visiting guests, that did little to appease me,although I did not say this to Vicky. It was not her fault and she was kind to make the offer of $150.
I do plan to contact DVC and tell them of my concerns. Even though we don't own at OKW, I  would hope that they will hear my concerns and make the necessary reapirs to the villa.
We really love staying at OKW,so I do hope they will chck things over more carefully in the future.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

liltink said:


> I do plan to contact DVC and tell them of my concerns. Even though we don't own at OKW, I  would hope that they will hear my concerns and make the necessary reapirs to the villa.
> .


 It's wrong, even more so after a rehab, what, did they skip this one!  We've had the pleasure of having a GV 5 times now, the last this June in #42 Turtle Pond and it's always been the "Wow" factor for our guests and for us!

This June was no exception, we had 2 new coffee pots, still in the box for both the GV & the 2br (we were 13 at last count).  Other than the new plastic pull chains on the pull up blinds being a royal pain to go up and down morning and night, everything was in great working order. The only disapointment in the refurb at this point is that the refinishing of the furniture doesn't look like it was done by professionals, more like maint. guy and a spray can of dark lacquer!

You reported the issues, let's hope they get fixed. Of course that doesn't make this trip any better for you, I hope the next is better!


----------



## dmoore22

BEASLYBOO said:


> It's wrong, even more so after a rehab, what, did they skip this one!  We've had the pleasure of having a GV 5 times now, the last this June in #42 Turtle Pond and it's always been the "Wow" factor for our guests and for us!
> 
> This June was no exception, we had 2 new coffee pots, still in the box for both the GV & the 2br (we were 13 at last count).  Other than the new plastic pull chains on the pull up blinds being a royal pain to go up and down morning and night, everything was in great working order. The only disapointment in the refurb at this point is that the refinishing of the furniture doesn't look like it was done by professionals, more like maint. guy and a spray can of dark lacquer!
> 
> You reported the issues, let's hope they get fixed. Of course that doesn't make this trip any better for you, I hope the next is better!



We have had some minor issues but nothing that ruins the experience. We usually take a quick inventory when we first enter the room and, if anything is amiss, call housekeeping or maintenance to give them a heads up. They couldn't get to our room any faster to correct the situation unless they were beamed down from the Starship Enterprise. 

The pull chains -- I'd say a design by the sado-masochistic Imagineer. We ended up just opening the balcony doors instead of fighting with those pulls.


----------



## BethanyF

Is it October yet?  Waiting for our 1st stay at OKW (1br near HH)  

(and shamelessly posting to look at my countdown  )


----------



## kid-at-heart

BethanyF said:


> Is it October yet?  Waiting for our 1st stay at OKW (1br near HH)
> 
> (and shamelessly posting to look at my countdown  )



I like your ticker.  
I am sure you will have a great trip.  October is my favorite time of the year to visit.  Great weather and low crowds.  Still warm enough to swim but cool enough to enjoy being outside.


----------



## Woosterguy

Just made a reservation for a two week stay in a studio at OKW.  We are really looking forward to trying a new DVC.  We were concerned that we couldn't get this stay but it was no problem.  Requested a stay in South Point area so we can just relax for a couple of weeks.


----------



## gonecrusin

If I want to do lots of relaxing OKW is my go to place.  Haven't been in awhile and when I think about it, it's because the last few times we stayed the transporation wasn't the greatest.  We will be back soon but not until after we get done trying all the new things.


----------



## BabsBunny

Hello all.  We've only stayed one night at OKW on two occasions and are looking forward to five nights in a 2 bedroom next month.  Our two teenaged boys are each bringing a friend.  My husband and I plan to do parks on only a couple of days and spend the rest of the time relaxing like we really are in Key West.   

We requested to be near the hospitality house so we are in close proximity to the pool, store, margaritas, etc.    Any hints on how to enjoy OKW?  Should we visit Olivia's for breakfast or dinner?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

BabsBunny said:


> We requested to be near the hospitality house so we are in close proximity to the pool, store, margaritas, etc.    Any hints on how to enjoy OKW?  Should we visit Olivia's for breakfast or dinner?



Olivia's has an excellent breakfast and we've enjoyed many dinners there, not 4 star but good and affordable! They have an excellent turkey sandwich and burger for lunch and the best key lime pie!

One of the things we love about OKW is it's proximity to DTD, a lovely boat ride can get you to and from the movies where they now have a dinner theater, cap off the vening with Giardelli's Ice Cream! 

We rent boats, early in the morning, it's a little sticky in the afternoon, and boat down the Sassagagoula River (I know I butchered that)!

We play tennis, and my son loves the work out room!

Of course, no trip is complete without a Pina Collada from the Guirgling Suitcase.  Sit by the pool pool while the boys enjoy a late night swim!

It's our favorite resort!  Have fun!


----------



## BabsBunny

BEASLYBOO said:


> Olivia's has an excellent breakfast and we've enjoyed many dinners there, not 4 star but good and affordable! They have an excellent turkey sandwich and burger for lunch and the best key lime pie!
> 
> One of the things we love about OKW is it's proximity to DTD, a lovely boat ride can get you to and from the movies where they now have a dinner theater, cap off the vening with Giardelli's Ice Cream!
> 
> We rent boats, early in the morning, it's a little sticky in the afternoon, and boat down the Sassagagoula River (I know I butchered that)!
> 
> We play tennis, and my son loves the work out room!
> 
> Of course, no trip is complete without a Pina Collada from the Guirgling Suitcase.  Sit by the pool pool while the boys enjoy a late night swim!
> 
> It's our favorite resort!  Have fun!



Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!

Thanks, Beasly.  I didn't even think about boat rentals.  Maybe I'll look into an evening pontoon boat rental for all six of us.


----------



## Deb & Bill

BabsBunny said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!
> 
> Thanks, Beasly.  I didn't even think about boat rentals.  Maybe I'll look into an evening pontoon boat rental for all six of us.



I don't think you can rent a pontoon boat in the evening.  You'd have to rent a boat during the daytime.


----------



## dmoore22

Deb & Bill said:


> I don't think you can rent a pontoon boat in the evening.  You'd have to rent a boat during the daytime.



I was curious myself so I called 407-WDW-PLAY. The CM said the pontoon boats are available up until 1/2 hour before the fireworks for a one hour rental.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

Diane:  I've been searching and searching thru this thread for that map that you posted maybe like 1 or 2 years ago and I can't find it!!!!!  It's making me crazy!

The one that shows elevator buildings and such.

Can you re-post it or help me find it?  Thanks.


----------



## NicolaFred

How much is it to rent the boats and what types are available from okw? We are 5 adults but I know my dad liked the look of the little power boats??

Any help with prices would be very much aprearciated! X


----------



## dianeschlicht

Is this the map you wanted?


----------



## dianeschlicht

hmillerbarilla said:


> Diane:  I've been searching and searching thru this thread for that map that you posted maybe like 1 or 2 years ago and I can't find it!!!!!  It's making me crazy!
> 
> The one that shows elevator buildings and such.
> 
> Can you re-post it or help me find it?  Thanks.



The elevator buildings are 62, 63, and 64.  They are NOT in the HH category.  The HH category buildings are 11-14 and 23-27.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

dianeschlicht said:


> Is this the map you wanted?



Yes.  Thank You!  This is the best map ever.


----------



## dmoore22

NicolaFred said:


> How much is it to rent the boats and what types are available from okw? We are 5 adults but I know my dad liked the look of the little power boats??
> 
> Any help with prices would be very much aprearciated! X




- 21' Sun Tracker Pontoon Boats $42 USD (1/2 hour use)
- Boston Whaler Montauks - $33 USD (1/2 hour use)
- Sea Raycer by SeaRay- $24 USD (1/2 hour use)

Walt Disney World - Boat RentalsAvailable at the following marinas:
Downtown Disney®, Disneys Caribbean Beach Resort, Disneys Contemporary Resort, Disney's Port Orleans Resort (no Montauks), Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground, Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa, Disney's Old Key West Resort, Disney's Polynesian Resort, Disney's Yacht and Beach Club Resort and Disney's Wilderness Lodge



- 14' Sailboats

Available at the following marinas:
Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort, Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa, Disney's Polynesian Resort and Disney's Wilderness Lodge.




- Catamarans- $25 USD per hour, Pedal Boats - $6.50 USD (1/2 hour use)

Available at the following marinas:
Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort, Disney's Old Key West Resort, Disney's Port Orleans Resort, Disney's Coronado Springs Resort and Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground.


  	All recreational equipment, activities and prices are subject to change without notice.


----------



## NicolaFred

Thank you dmoore22, that's perfect!!!!


----------



## hmillerbarilla

Let's all look at my ticker, shall we?

I can't wait to be back at OKW!  I'll take as many pics as possible and report back on all our fun.


----------



## dvczerfs

hmillerbarilla said:


> Let's all look at my ticker, shall we?
> 
> I can't wait to be back at OKW!  I'll take as many pics as possible and report back on all our fun.



 have a good trip!


----------



## dmoore22

dvczerfs said:


> have a good trip!




Ditto! I wish we were going to hear  HOME soon with a hint of Jimmy Buffett and the Gurgling Suitcase!!


----------



## hmillerbarilla

dvczerfs said:


> have a good trip!





dmoore22 said:


> Ditto! I wish we were going to hear  HOME soon with a hint of Jimmy Buffett and the Gurgling Suitcase!!



Thanks!  We are really looking forward to it!  We start at the BWV for 2 nights and then we move and have 7 nights at OKW!  


I have the Old Key West resort music and listen to it ALL THE TIME!  It's DH's favorite thing to put on in the car!


----------



## dmoore22

hmillerbarilla said:


> Thanks!  We are really looking forward to it!  We start at the BWV for 2 nights and then we move and have 7 nights at OKW!
> 
> 
> I have the Old Key West resort music and listen to it ALL THE TIME!  It's DH's favorite thing to put on in the car!



It sounds like a fantastic itinerary. Next to The Gurgling Suitcase the Belle Vue Room in BWV runs a close second as one of our favorite lounges to just chill out.


----------



## tinkgurl

hmillerbarilla said:


> I have the Old Key West resort music and listen to it ALL THE TIME!  It's DH's favorite thing to put on in the car!



Where did you get the music at?! I must get it!!


----------



## 2Xited4Disney

tinkgurl said:


> Where did you get the music at?! I must get it!!



I second that! We are headed for the first time there in a couple of weeks and love Mouseworld Radio and all the other Live365 stations but I have never seen any Old Key West specific tracks.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

tinkgurl said:


> Where did you get the music at?! I must get it!!





2Xited4Disney said:


> I second that! We are headed for the first time there in a couple of weeks and love Mouseworld Radio and all the other Live365 stations but I have never seen any Old Key West specific tracks.



The music:

It's fantastic.  It has all the classic disney tunes to the calypso drums and such plus jimmy buffett... and others and it's great.

I copied it off my sister's computer probably close to 3 or 4 years ago and I know she had found it on the interent at least a year before that.  so maybe like 5 years ago it was available on some website.  I'll be sure to ask her tomorrow to see if she can help you all find it.  It is just great! (not to rub it in or anything!!!)

I can't believe we'll be at the World on Sunday!!! Yay!!!  dinner at Via Napoli!  Slushies!  Out to Kimono's with my sister!  

We're excited!  and the kids just want to swim at OKW and make their colored Duffy the bear things at the Kidcot stops.  Whatever!


----------



## polyhm83

There is a website called d-cot, you can make your own playlist on their jukebox and OKW music is one of the choices. Lots of Jimy Buffet and some steel drums. I listen to it all the time while doing housework.


----------



## kristenrice

OKW was our first DVC experience...and we didn't even know it.  I wanted to take my first "grown-up" trip to WDW and my only condition was that I stay onsite.  My (then)boyfriend and I asked my parents if they wanted to join us.  I searched the WDW website (didn't know ANYTHING about discounts, renting, etc) and we thought that the RACK RATE of $430/night for a 2BR (back in 2001) was a great deal.  We stayed for 7 nights in a 2BR and my dad fell in love with OKW.  After that trip, he decided that he wanted to try and take the whole family on a trip to WDW.  At that time, there were only 4 "kids"...me, DB/DSiL and DSis...no grandkids yet.

Fast forward 10 years later.....

We just booked (2) 2BR's at OKW for June 16-23, 2012....FOR 15 of us!
...and Dad is doing what he said he wanted to do...pay for all of it!!  

We are so excited! Even though AKV is our WDW "home", OKW was a close-second choice.  I love the HUGE 1BR's and the balconies are fantastic!  We've requested the Turtle Pond area.  We wanted the Hospitality House area, but since we had to book our first and last nights on cash (and didn't want to move) we were unable to do so for the cash nights.  Most of our family are big soda drinkers so we wanted to be relatively close to a refill station.

Can't wait.....only 324 more days!


----------



## KerriL

tinkgurl said:


> Where did you get the music at?! I must get it!!



I ordered a cd from Amazon a few years ago.... Beauty and the Beat! Favorite Disney tunes in Steelband style.  You can still buy it..I think it's about $15.00.  
It wasn't on itunes then, I don't if you can find it on there now.
Kerri


----------



## dmoore22

polyhm83 said:


> There is a website called d-cot, you can make your own playlist on their jukebox and OKW music is one of the choices. Lots of Jimy Buffet and some steel drums. I listen to it all the time while doing housework.



D-Cot is a great site for streaming music. Each song listed provides a link showing the artist/musicians AND where the music can be purchased/downloaded. http://www.d-cot.com/jukebox  I have a very old version of Roxio (perhaps from 1999/2000) which allows me to record from one source (Win XP laptop headphone/speaker jack) to another (Win XP desktop stereo sound-card) and convert it to record on a CD or mp3 player. I guess that's probably illegal so just ignore what I just posted.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

I checked with my sister and she said wherever she dowloaded all the music from is long gone.  Sounds like some of it is still around if you can find it!

Well, we're all packed up and we're off to the World tomorrow morning!  We're driving for a change.  Will be interesting to see how little DD  does!

I'll check in once we're "home"!


----------



## chepic

OMgosh.....just logged onto the d-cot and now there will be another thing to drive everyone crazy with.

thank you!!!!!  I love it.

che


----------



## dmoore22

This is just a little FYI for folks that are a bit nostalgic for the pre-renovated rooms at OKW. I was navigating through the dvcmember.com website and thought I'd visit the "Member Getaways" link. Low and behold, under "Accomodations" 360 tour it still shows the OKW Rooms we miss.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

dmoore22 said:


> This is just a little FYI for folks that are a bit nostalgic for the pre-renovated rooms at OKW. I was navigating through the dvcmember.com website and thought I'd visit the "Member Getaways" link. Low and behold, under "Accomodations" 360 tour it still shows the OKW Rooms we miss.



Gee...thanks for this! I'll NEVER understand why they felt the need to change the decor


----------



## kaffinito

It's getting close!  Pretty soon we get to check in at OKW 

I've requested Building 62 or around there, ground floor.   After three years of postponing a stay at OKW (in favor of AKL, Poly, etc) I can hardly wait to stay there for the first time!


----------



## dvczerfs

polyhm83 said:


> There is a website called d-cot, you can make your own playlist on their jukebox and OKW music is one of the choices. Lots of Jimy Buffet and some steel drums. I listen to it all the time while doing housework.



 thanks for the d-cot web site!!!


----------



## Peepster

Wonder if you experts could offer us some advice.

We decided (late) for a Christmas trip to the World.  Being DVC'ers we should know better so we couldn't get in at our home VWL but our second favorite has always been OKW and we were excited to find a 1 bdm available for Christmas week.

Have only had one other 1 bdm there so don't really know if we should even make a request.  We don't mind top floors because we like the quiet (and don't mind climbing) but we wouldn't mind a nice view.  Any suggestions?


How is Christmas at OKW?  Will we miss the festiveness of VWL?  Anything special that goes on during the holidays?

And we haven't been there in awhile.  How is Olivia's holding up?

Thanks in advance for any help!  Any OKW Lovers out there who will be there during Christmas week?  

Auntie Peep


----------



## dvczerfs

Peepster said:


> Wonder if you experts could offer us some advice.
> 
> We decided (late) for a Christmas trip to the World.  Being DVC'ers we should know better so we couldn't get in at our home VWL but our second favorite has always been OKW and we were excited to find a 1 bdm available for Christmas week.
> 
> Have only had one other 1 bdm there so don't really know if we should even make a request.  We don't mind top floors because we like the quiet (and don't mind climbing) but we wouldn't mind a nice view.  Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> How is Christmas at OKW?  Will we miss the festiveness of VWL?  Anything special that goes on during the holidays?
> 
> And we haven't been there in awhile.  How is Olivia's holding up?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!  Any OKW Lovers out there who will be there during Christmas week?
> 
> Auntie Peep



we love okw at christmas!!! we were there this past christmas and in 07. olivias is still great. dont forget your decors!!


----------



## Dacia

Headed for OKW for the first time the middle of October.

In the past we've stayed at the cabins in FW or the treehouses in SSR.

Need some recommendations from OKW lovers as to which unit might fit us best.

We'll have a 2 bedroom 2 bath villa. 

We are three middle aged adults (me, my hubs and my bro) who plan on enjoying the EPCOT food & wine fest to the max. 

We plan on sleeping in each morning.

We don't mind walking and we have never had any of the issues with the bus transportation some have reported. 

I would, however, prefer a unit where I can't hear buses arriving and leaving the bus stop.

Any suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## dvczerfs

Dacia said:


> Headed for OKW for the first time the middle of October.
> 
> In the past we've stayed at the cabins in FW or the treehouses in SSR.
> 
> Need some recommendations from OKW lovers as to which unit might fit us best.
> 
> We'll have a 2 bedroom 2 bath villa.
> 
> We are three middle aged adults (me, my hubs and my bro) who plan on enjoying the EPCOT food & wine fest to the max.
> 
> We plan on sleeping in each morning.
> 
> We don't mind walking and we have never had any of the issues with the bus transportation some have reported.
> 
> I would, however, prefer a unit where I can't hear buses arriving and leaving the bus stop.
> 
> Any suggestions much appreciated.



ahhh, 3 middle aged adults enjoying food and wine? i would recomend a first floor unit, close to a bus stop.


----------



## Dacia




----------



## Dacia

The more I read re: OKW, the more relaxing it sounds.

The thing I've always loved most about being at WDW is having a choice as to the level of intensity of a vacation. It doesn't have to be jam packed and hectic. We love being able to just relax at the resorts and go into the parks in the evening for dinner and fireworks.

Our last trip last Oct was, unfortunately, not relaxing - no fault of Disney - but due to a family member. We were there for our 35th wedding anniversary. 

This trip is to rebuild all our wonderful memories of our other times at Disney.


----------



## dvczerfs

Dacia said:


> The more I read re: OKW, the more relaxing it sounds.
> 
> The thing I've always loved most about being at WDW is having a choice as to the level of intensity of a vacation. It doesn't have to be jam packed and hectic. We love being able to just relax at the resorts and go into the parks in the evening for dinner and fireworks.
> 
> Our last trip last Oct was, unfortunately, not relaxing - no fault of Disney - but due to a family member. We were there for our 35th wedding anniversary.
> 
> This trip is to rebuild all our wonderful memories of our other times at Disney.



it is quiet there.


----------



## dmoore22

Peepster said:


> How is Christmas at OKW?  Will we miss the festiveness of VWL?  Anything special that goes on during the holidays?
> 
> And we haven't been there in awhile.  How is Olivia's holding up?
> Auntie Peep



We've spent our last three Christmases at OKW and its been simply marvelous! Realize that OKW's HH is not the same size as VWL but, in spite of that they do a fantastic job. The festive decorations will provide inspiration with what to do with the old unused fishing tackle lying around the house. I'm having difficulty finding appropriate adjectives to describe the outdoor decorations. Again fantastic and appropriate for a tropical Christmas. This past Christmas it was rough all around WDW, parks and resorts alike,  due to the unseasonably cold weather and the early morning frost. Signs were posted apologizing for the unexpected arrival of Mr. Jack Frost. 



Peepster said:


> Any OKW Lovers out there who will be there during Christmas week?
> Auntie Peep



We'll be there the week after Christmas including New Years.


----------



## Peepster

dvczerfs & dmoore22,  thanks for the words of wisdom!  

We will be flying so decorations will be limited but spirit aplenty!  And we've spent enough Decembers in Florida to know the weather can be anything from sunburn lethal to citrus killing.  Just to be out of the midwest and in the land of the Mouse will be a treat.

Looking forward to sharing your love of OKW during the holidays!

Auntie Peep


----------



## not_Joanna_eggs

OKW is quickly becoming one of our favorites.  I was quite sad when there wasn't availability for our upcoming trip.  

I took a quick trip in May to test out my new camera.  Since that was the purpose, I took quite a few pictures of OKW.  It was suggested to me to share them over here, so here I am.































We had a 1 br


----------



## dianeschlicht

Great photos!  Unfortunately, seeing good interior pictures of the refurb makes me realize what it is I don't like about it.  What about that master bedroom says Victorian Key West?????  It looks like generic 2000's hotel room to me.

Even though I miss the special paint treatment on the bathroom wall, at least that still looks like the theme.


----------



## Fundytrail

Great photo's! THANKS for sharing


----------



## Deb & Bill

dianeschlicht said:


> Great photos!  Unfortunately, seeing good interior pictures of the refurb makes me realize what it is I don't like about it.  What about that master bedroom says Victorian Key West?????  It looks like generic 2000's hotel room to me.
> 
> Even though I miss the special paint treatment on the bathroom wall, at least that still looks like the theme.



When I see that version of the sleeper sofa, I can see why my son doesn't care for it.  Just no substance to that mattress.


----------



## jimmytammy

not Joanna

Its guickly becoming one of our faves too

We stayed in a 1 bed back in March and fell in love with it at that point, so much so that we all agreed that a 2 week stay in Oct will be much enjoyed!!


----------



## not_Joanna_eggs

Deb & Bill said:


> When I see that version of the sleeper sofa, I can see why my son doesn't care for it.  Just no substance to that mattress.



As I was the one who slept on the sleeper sofa (figure that one out...my points, but somehow my sister got the bed ) I will concur with your son.   The sleeper sofas are very hard and flat, and would not be my first choice.   

That being said, on my last non-Disney vacation, I also was relegated to the sofa sleeper, and that one folded up on me    So, all things being relative that one wasn't so bad!


----------



## chepic

Great photos....I love walking around first thing in the morning, before others are up and snapping "quiet" shots.  Everything is so serene!!!

Cheryl


----------



## dvczerfs

great pics!! 50 more days till 11 nights in a 1 bedroom at okw. i have to say, in june we stayed at the contemp., mk view for 8 ights. my dd grad. from high school and thats what she wanted for her grad present. we could lay in bed and see the mk. dw and i both said how much we missed okw.


----------



## debbieandroo

not_Joanna_eggs said:


> As I was the one who slept on the sleeper sofa (figure that one out...my points, but somehow my sister got the bed ) I will concur with your son.   The sleeper sofas are very hard and flat, and would not be my first choice.
> 
> That being said, on my last non-Disney vacation, I also was relegated to the sofa sleeper, and that one folded up on me    So, all things being relative that one wasn't so bad!



OT here, but I just spent a couple of hours cracking up at your TRs -- great fun!  I especially loved your time with Grandma on your honeymoon and your DHs commentary of the train tour.


----------



## not_Joanna_eggs

debbieandroo said:


> OT here, but I just spent a couple of hours cracking up at your TRs -- great fun!  I especially loved your time with Grandma on your honeymoon and your DHs commentary of the train tour.



  Thanks!! Glad you enjoyed the reports.


----------



## dmoore22

dianeschlicht said:


> Great photos!  Unfortunately, seeing good interior pictures of the refurb makes me realize what it is I don't like about it.  What about that master bedroom says Victorian Key West?????  It looks like generic 2000's hotel room to me.
> 
> Even though I miss the special paint treatment on the bathroom wall, at least that still looks like the theme.



Fortunately for us nostalgic folks Disney has not updated their online slideshows of OKW. Here's another link to the past 

Click "Rooms" at the bottom of the picture and enjoy.

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/old-key-west-resort/


----------



## jmqidoc

10 more days till our trip to OKW.. and our first WDW.  Love lurking checking out all the photos... makes me even more excited.. Even my honey is getting very excited... kinda humorous seeing a 53 y/old man giddy with excitement.. 

My dd wants to be applying for the CP Spring advantage 2012 (college program) if things work out she can get her application in while we are there... fingers crossed.. 
It would be so magical if while we are there she gets the application in.. gets her Phone interview.. and... when we get back home she finds her packet of acceptance... 

COUNT DOWN...


----------



## BEASLYBOO

not_Joanna_eggs said:


>



This is a fantastic picture, love the colors!


----------



## dianeschlicht

BEASLYBOO said:


> This is a fantastic picture, love the colors!



Those types of views at OKW are always my favorites.  I love the ones  looking toward the lighthouse in daytime too with the palm tree lined canal.


----------



## BethanyF

time to look at my counter again 

and I was wondering about the bikes for rent....would you feel safe letting a couple (well behaved, trustworthy) 13 year old boys rent them and go riding around the resort?  

What about HH buildings?  We have HH reserved, but I was wondering what else I should know.


----------



## Twende

Does anyone know the width of the room/hallway area in the washer/dryer area of the OKW elevator buildings?  We are wondering if the resort supplied pack and play would fit in that area?

A picture of the master bathroom area would be great too as I wonder how the accessible rooms differ from the standard room layout.  I was told there would be a roll in shower.  Is there still a soaker tub?


----------



## dianeschlicht

Twende said:


> Does anyone know the width of the room/hallway area in the washer/dryer area of the OKW elevator buildings?  We are wondering if the resort supplied pack and play would fit in that area?
> 
> A picture of the master bathroom area would be great too as I wonder how the accessible rooms differ from the standard room layout.  I was told there would be a roll in shower.  Is there still a soaker tub?



Yes, the pack N Play will fit in the hall.  I think it might be too wide for the laundry room, but the hall is quite wide.   We once put an airbed in the hallway though when it didn't fit in the laundry room.  We had a single night in a 1 bedroom with 5 people a few years back (before the sleeper chair), and for that one night we used an airbed in the hallway.  It was a twin size, and fit with room to spare around the side.


----------



## dmoore22

BethanyF said:


> time to look at my counter again
> 
> and I was wondering about the bikes for rent....would you feel safe letting a couple (well behaved, trustworthy) 13 year old boys rent them and go riding around the resort?



"trustworthy" 13 year olds! 

I would think that it would be safe for them. The Community Hall sponsored activities that kept our kids  engaged throughout our visits. They almost enjoyed that more than the parks.



BethanyF said:


> What about HH buildings?  We have HH reserved, but I was wondering what else I should know.



Our last three stays were in building 14 (HH). We liked the proximity to HH, Olivia's, Conch Flats, and for the kids, the Main pool, Community Hall, and other recreation such as bikes.  We also liked convenient access to the HH bus stop for going to the parks and the Peninsular bus stop for our return from the parks -- and The Gurgling Suitcase!


----------



## BethanyF

dmoore22 said:


> "trustworthy" 13 year olds!
> 
> I would think that it would be safe for them. The Community Hall sponsored activities that kept our kids  engaged throughout our visits. They almost enjoyed that more than the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> Our last three stays were in building 14 (HH). We liked the proximity to HH, Olivia's, Conch Flats, and for the kids, the Main pool, Community Hall, and other recreation such as bikes.  We also liked convenient access to the HH bus stop for going to the parks and the Peninsular bus stop for our return from the parks -- and The Gurgling Suitcase!



Thanks for the insight about the safety and building location.  


and FWIW, my son has Asperger's and is a strict rule follower and therefore very trustworthy.  I never fear leaving him home alone while I work full-time.  And the friend he is bringing with on the trip is as trustworthy as my own son and is the only person I allow my son to have over while he is home alone during the day.


----------



## dmoore22

BethanyF said:


> Thanks for the insight about the safety and building location.
> 
> 
> and FWIW, my son has Asperger's and is a strict rule follower and therefore very trustworthy.  I never fear leaving him home alone while I work full-time.  And the friend he is bringing with on the trip is as trustworthy as my own son and is the only person I allow my son to have over while he is home alone during the day.



The only negative we had was when our son thought he could just leave his wallet setting on the lounge chair while he swam. Of course it disappeared. It sounds like your son is on the mild to moderate scale of the spectrum. Disney does have a site addressing services for guests with disabilities: http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guests-with-disabilities/


----------



## dvczerfs

dmoore22 said:


> The only negative we had was when our son thought he could just leave his wallet setting on the lounge chair while he swam. Of course it disappeared. It sounds like your son is on the mild to moderate scale of the spectrum. Disney does have a site addressing services for guests with disabilities: http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guests-with-disabilities/



wow, no serv. cameras out by the pool? what a shame. i hope he didnt have much in it.


----------



## dmoore22

dvczerfs said:


> wow, no serv. cameras out by the pool? what a shame. i hope he didnt have much in it.



Fortunately not much. He lost his driver's license which he just had for a few months. Sigh. He had to stop begging me for the car keys. It really cramped his style. He did become a nuisance to the Lost n Found.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

We're home from our 10 night WDW stay!

We did 2 nights at BWV, 7 at OKW and then 1 at BCV (my sister in law showed up and booked us on her points--thank you!-- for an extra night at BC.)

OKW was wonderful and relaxing and I'll fill you all in on it soon.  We were in building 26 and it was lovely.

Quick best things:
1.  Our location.  Loved it!
2.  Hanging out at the pool and communtiy hall.  watched the phineas & ferb movie and that was super fun for the kiddies!
3.  the relaxing boatride down the river....so nice!
4.  The huge refridgerator!  We had that thing stocked with wine... I mean food. and snacks...

Love Love Love OKW.  BWV was so busy (but lovely) and then moving to OKW was sooo relaxing.  After 7 nights it was nice to move to BCV for the convienience though.  

I'll write more tomorrow!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Those are great photos on the previous page!  The days are DRAGGING until our first okw visit.  That bathtub is calling my name!  I can't wait to relax in it!


----------



## mdgpop

After returning from our girls only vacation at OKW, I just wanted to say fantastic!!!!  We had a great time with mostly hanging out at the Miller's road pool, and at the main pool.  Went to some parks in the evening.  We were in building 17 and I must say it was a perfect location close to the bus stop and quiet pool and just a short walk to HH area.  We utilized the Gurgling Suitcase often!  I will definately be returning to OKW for our more relaxing type vacations.

One other thing to mention is there were so many Brits at OKW I wanted to linger just hearing then chat.  Love the accents.


----------



## dmoore22

mdgpop said:


> After returning from our girls only vacation at OKW, I just wanted to say fantastic!!!!  We had a great time with mostly hanging out at the Miller's road pool, and at the main pool.  Went to some parks in the evening.  We were in building 17 and I must say it was a perfect location close to the bus stop and quiet pool and just a short walk to HH area.  We utilized the Gurgling Suitcase often!  I will definitely be returning to OKW for our more relaxing type vacations.
> 
> One other thing to mention is there were so many Brits at OKW I wanted to linger just hearing then chat.  Love the accents.



So glad you shared your OKW experience with us. We are anxiously counting the days til our next visit. All 50-something days which are getting longer and longer and . . .   

I love the cosmopolitan makeup of the guests.


----------



## KatMark

I just found this thread. We will be staying at OKW in a studio from September 25 - 29 and the pictures here are getting me very excited.


----------



## dvczerfs

KatMark said:


> I just found this thread. We will be staying at OKW in a studio from September 25 - 29 and the pictures here are getting me very excited.



hi kathy!


----------



## KatMark

dvczerfs said:


> hi kathy!



Hi, Dave.


----------



## dmoore22

KatMark said:


> I just found this thread. We will be staying at OKW in a studio from September 25 - 29 and the pictures here are getting me very excited.



 HOME!!  Be sure to check out The Gurgling Suitcase!


----------



## merbobear

Hi all! I was recommended to check out this thread, as we are trying to narrow down our resort choices for our upcoming trip (May 2012).  We plan to rent dvc points and have considered AKV & BWV, but I recently started looking at photos of OKW and...I think I am pretty much sold!  

I do have a question that I hope someone can answer for me - can adults order from the kid's menu @ Olivia's?  We would love to have Mickey waffles every morning for breakfast, but I did not notice them on the Goods to Go menu..only on the kid's menu @ Olivia's.

If they do not allow adults to dine from the kid's menu, where would you suggest as the closest/most convenient place to get Mickey waffles (we will not have a car, so we will be dependent on disney transportation to hunt down our breakfast)!

Thanks!


----------



## yellowfish78

Just checking my ticker!  ;-)  First stay at OKW!  

I'm going to ask on the transportation board too, but for those that drive in from 95, really how bad is I-4?  We plan on stopping at a Super Walmart up by Sanford (seems to work well for lunch/naptime for DS) and we were wondering if it was worth taking the tolls around the city and come in from 417 to 536... Has anyone done that?


----------



## dvczerfs

yellowfish78 said:


> Just checking my ticker!  ;-)



looks almost as good as mine.


----------



## 2Xited4Disney

I'll be there in 4 days! Can't wait to experience OKW for the first time!


----------



## KatMark

dmoore22 said:


> HOME!!  Be sure to check out The Gurgling Suitcase!



Thanks; will do.


----------



## dmoore22

merbobear said:


> I do have a question that I hope someone can answer for me - can adults order from the kid's menu @ Olivia's?  We would love to have Mickey waffles every morning for breakfast, but I did not notice them on the Goods to Go menu..only on the kid's menu @ Olivia's.



I would believe you can. I have before, but not at Olivia's. If they balk just quote Walt Disney.

"Adults are only kids grown up."  and 

"I make them for the child in all of us, whether we be six or sixty."


----------



## merbobear

dmoore22 said:


> I would believe you can. I have before, but not at Olivia's. If they balk just quote Walt Disney.
> 
> "Adults are only kids grown up."  and
> 
> "I make them for the child in all of us, whether we be six or sixty."



 Good call!

I think we are all 100% on board with OKW for our vacation.  The grounds look beautiful, the rooms are huge, boat to DTD, I love the look of the renovated rooms...it is going to be an amazing vacation!  My mom will be celebrating her first visit, and she seems excited about the patio/balcony area...it looks much larger than the balconies at other DVC resorts.  YAY!  I'm excited


----------



## BethanyF

Is there a direct way (boat?) to get to SSR from OKW?  Thanks


----------



## dmoore22

BethanyF said:


> Is there a direct way (boat?) to get to SSR from OKW?  Thanks



Watercraft service is available to Downtown Disney, with connecting service to Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa at Downtown Disney Pleasure Island and Disney's Port Orleans Resort at Downtown Disney Marketplace.


----------



## dianeschlicht

merbobear said:


> Hi all! I was recommended to check out this thread, as we are trying to narrow down our resort choices for our upcoming trip (May 2012).  We plan to rent dvc points and have considered AKV & BWV, but I recently started looking at photos of OKW and...I think I am pretty much sold!
> 
> I do have a question that I hope someone can answer for me - can adults order from the kid's menu @ Olivia's?  We would love to have Mickey waffles every morning for breakfast, but I did not notice them on the Goods to Go menu..only on the kid's menu @ Olivia's.
> 
> If they do not allow adults to dine from the kid's menu, where would you suggest as the closest/most convenient place to get Mickey waffles (we will not have a car, so we will be dependent on disney transportation to hunt down our breakfast)!
> 
> Thanks!


You can order anything you want from the menu UNLESS you plan to pay for it with the dining plan.  If you plan to use the dining plan, I believe adults will not be able to get a children's menu item unless they pay out of pocket for it.


----------



## csharpwv

I can't wait for our November vacation - 1BR at OKW!!!!

We own at 4 resorts, and have stayed at OKW once before... about this time last year - and WE LOVED IT! Can't wait to go back!


----------



## heathers4um

Hiya Neighbors 

I just booked a trip last minute - we leave in 71 days! 

Sadly, we cant go "home" this time. OKW was booked! And as happy as I am to have found something, I was really hoping for even just a studio, but it seems as though the peeps have finally caught onto our secret! 

Just felt the need to stop by and say hello, and ease my guilt for going somewhere else this time! Off to pine over OKW pics!


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

but we need to keep Old Key West a secret!

Everyone that owns at the other resorts are filling up our home and it's getting tough to get a room! If I wanted others to come I would invite them!


----------



## mom2t

2Xited4Disney said:


> I'll be there in 4 days! Can't wait to experience OKW for the first time!



My favorite of all the places we have stayed.  Was there just this past Jan. and will return there if the opportunity arrises.


----------



## dmoore22

merbobear said:


> I do have a question that I hope someone can answer for me - can adults order from the kid's menu @ Olivia's?  We would love to have Mickey waffles every morning for breakfast, but I did not notice them on the Goods to Go menu..only on the kid's menu @ Olivia's.
> Thanks!



Out of curiousity I emailed member services and received the following response:  

_"Thank you for contacting DISNEY VACATION CLUB®.

We appreciate your interest in DISNEY VACATION CLUB.

Olivia's confirms that, although it does not appear on the menu, they do
have an adult option for Mickey's Waffles.  Just ask your server and 
they will be more than happy to accommodate your request.

Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance. 

Sincerely,

Vern

Member Services | Online Communications
DISNEY VACATION CLUB"
_

I think I've found another "Hidden Mickey" at Olivia's!


----------



## Twinkly-Tink

So I'm seriously thinking about a stay on a 1BV next October as we can get some fantastic rates here in the UK at the moment (that include free dining!!!). 

I've pretty much read nearly all the pages on this thread and I am now getting so excited about staying here (even though I'm not booked yet as waiting on my sister to return from holidays as she and by BIL and nephew are also coming too!!) 

So my question is in relation to storage for clothes - how much is there and where is it??.  We're looking at 1BV as we can save c$1600 in difference to a 2BV and I'm sure we will be fine for living space as we've already all stayed together in a holiday apartment in Turkey in the mediterranean which was a LOT smaller than the rooms I've seen on Youtube for the 1BV. But on none of the videos I've seen has anyone shown the storage space?? 

I know for the 2 door bathroom entry I need a room in building 30+ and as we won't be having a car I was swaying towards seeing if we could get a room in the 60's buildings. 

So could one of you OKW experts help me please and confirm before I take the plunge and book !!!

TIA 

Lynn


----------



## dmoore22

Twinkly-Tink said:


> So I'm seriously thinking about a stay on a 1BV next October as we can get some fantastic rates here in the UK at the moment (that include free dining!!!).
> 
> I've pretty much read nearly all the pages on this thread and I am now getting so excited about staying here (even though I'm not booked yet as waiting on my sister to return from holidays as she and by BIL and nephew are also coming too!!)
> 
> So my question is in relation to storage for clothes - how much is there and where is it??.  We're looking at 1BV as we can save c$1600 in difference to a 2BV and I'm sure we will be fine for living space as we've already all stayed together in a holiday apartment in Turkey in the mediterranean which was a LOT smaller than the rooms I've seen on Youtube for the 1BV. But on none of the videos I've seen has anyone shown the storage space??
> 
> I know for the 2 door bathroom entry I need a room in building 30+ and as we won't be having a car I was swaying towards seeing if we could get a room in the 60's buildings.
> 
> So could one of you OKW experts help me please and confirm before I take the plunge and book !!!
> 
> TIA
> 
> Lynn



Here is a link to some nice photos of the renovated villas: http://allears.net/acc/g_okw.htm

There is a hall closet and a TV armoire in the master bedroom with plenty of storage. Also there is storage in the cubby in the dining area. When we've stayed we really didn't need to pack a lot since there is a laundry with a full size washer and dryer.


----------



## Twinkly-Tink

dmoore22 said:


> Here is a link to some nice photos of the renovated villas: http://allears.net/acc/g_okw.htm
> 
> There is a hall closet and a TV armoire in the master bedroom with plenty of storage. Also there is storage in the cubby in the dining area. When we've stayed we really didn't need to pack a lot since there is a laundry with a full size washer and dryer.



Thanks so much - photos are a great help!!


----------



## Pattiwig

There is also storage in that bench thingy next to the TV armoire.  The drawers in the nightstands are large too..  But I agree, with the washer and dryer you can cut down on the amount of clothes.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

My sister fit all sorts of stuff in the cabinets below the countertop near the dining room table.  Plus with the Master closet and the entry closet you should be fine on storage space.

What is this bench thingy that you all are talking about?  The ottoman?  Was there stuff in it?  

I haven't posted much since we've been home.  I'm so busy getting the kiddies ready for school.

OKW was just wonderful.  Did I mention that we had no trouble with the saving of pool chairs?  There were always plenty available.  Our new favorite spot is the sandy area near the steps into the pool far away from the slide.  Perfect spot.  Little DD hated the pool so she would stand on the first step and pout.  Such fun!

Goods was much better this trip than our trip last year.  Everything was FRESH and good.  We ate there several times and really enjoyed it.  Olivia's was also fantasic.  We had a lunch there and everything was really delicious!  My favorites are the appetizers.  The conch fritters and crabcakes are soooo yummy!

We only ended up taking the boat to DTD once, but it is such a lovely ride and I wish we would have done it more.  I was surprised at how busy DTD was, and couldn't believe the amount of people!

The villa was so comfortable and we really enjoyed our stay.  I think OKW is one of the most relaxing resorts that Disney has to offer.  We just love it!

I still have to download our pics.  Hopefully there are some good ones!


----------



## NicolaFred

We are 17 days away now and getting extremely excited.

I know when weve stayed at pop century, we faxed the resort 3 days before to request an area.. is this possible for okw, or any other way to request a block?? We are really wanting 46 or 45.

Also, is there any charge for the sauna??


----------



## dianeschlicht

NicolaFred said:


> We are 17 days away now and getting extremely excited.
> 
> I know when weve stayed at pop century, we faxed the resort 3 days before to request an area.. is this possible for okw, or any other way to request a block?? We are really wanting 46 or 45.
> 
> Also, is there any charge for the sauna??



It's not allowed for us to fax room requests at DVC resorts.  FYI, buildings 45 and 46 are also the most requested ones by owners (other than the HH booking area).  The only way would be to ask once you arrive at the resort.  They will usually work with you at check in to get you where you wish to be.


----------



## Pattiwig

The bench 'thingy' is right next to the TV armoire in the master bedroom, it is upolstered and has two large drawers in it.  It used to fit tons of stuff, unless they have changed it with the updates they have made.  

If you look at the photo link in the post above, go to bedroom entertainment under the one bedroom photos, you will see it.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Pattiwig said:


> The bench 'thingy' is right next to the TV armoire in the master bedroom, it is upolstered and has two large drawers in it.  It used to fit tons of stuff, unless they have changed it with the updates they have made.
> 
> If you look at the photo link in the post above, go to bedroom entertainment under the one bedroom photos, you will see it.



The bench is still there.  The master bedroom has a LOT of storage.  There are 4 drawers in the armoire, the bench, and a full sized closet in the master bath.  For the rest of the villa, there is a HUGE area under the buffet near the dining table where living room guests can store their things.  There is also a small closet off the front entry where the vacuum etc is stored for hanging things the living room guests might have.  We also utilize the laundry room for storage of some items if we need to.


----------



## DVCconvert

> Also, is there any charge for the sauna??



no


----------



## Twinkly-Tink

dianeschlicht said:


> It's not allowed for us to fax room requests at DVC resorts.  FYI, buildings 45 and 46 are also the most requested ones by owners (other than the HH booking area).  The only way would be to ask once you arrive at the resort.  They will usually work with you at check in to get you where you wish to be.




So if we book a 'package' as non DVC owners do we need to specify when we book a preference on or do we get what we're given?!  I only ask as we haven't booked as yet - but I'm hoping to soon  and I'm trying to find out all I can before my sister returns from her current vacation so we can book when she's back!!! Ideally we would really like a 1BV with the dual bathroon entry 

TIA 

Lynn


----------



## Cinders Mum

Lynn

Get your requests noted on your disney uk reservation when you book, it will be noted as a special request  (ie not guaranteed) but it will be noted there.

Val


----------



## Twinkly-Tink

Cinders Mum said:


> Lynn
> 
> Get your requests noted on your disney uk reservation when you book, it will be noted as a special request  (ie not guaranteed) but it will be noted there.
> 
> Val



Thanks Val

Are you the same 'Cinders Mum' from 'The DIBB'?? if so heard good things about you


----------



## mdgpop

Building 17 was a very easy walk to HH and Millers road pool and bus stop.  we were on the first floor very easy in/out of our one bedroom.


----------



## mdgpop

here are some pics from our patio in building 17.


----------



## debbieandroo

Wow!  Beautiful pictures!!!

I'm pretty excited - just got reservations for a 2BR at OKW, the second week of November. 

Was a little concerned about availability at this late date so was even more happy about my reservations.  Now, seeing the lovely pictures and reading the great reports, I'm over the moon!

Woo-hoo!


----------



## chepic

thanks for the photos....can't wait until January!!!


----------



## KatMark

Thank you for the photos. You have made us more excited about our stay there five weeks from this coming Sunday.


----------



## jimmytammy

mdgpop said:


> here are some pics from our patio in building 17.



Love those course views!

Speaking of golf, I was just reading in Orlando Attractions magazine that OKW has a putt putt course.  We have stayed there twice, and havent seen it.  We will be there again in Oct. and would love to play if its available.  Can someone direct me which way to go from HH?


----------



## dmoore22

jimmytammy said:


> Love those course views!
> 
> Speaking of golf, I was just reading in Orlando Attractions magazine that OKW has a putt putt course.  We have stayed there twice, and havent seen it.  We will be there again in Oct. and would love to play if its available.  Can someone direct me which way to go from HH?



OKW does not have a miniature golf course. They are probably referring to the mini-putt putt activity at the Community Hall. Check "Hank's Happenings", a newsletter you receive at check-in for the schedule of activities.


----------



## jimmytammy

dmoore22 said:


> OKW does not have a miniature golf course. They are probably referring to the mini-putt putt activity at the Community Hall. Check "Hank's Happenings", a newsletter you receive at check-in for the schedule of activities.



That makes sense.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Cinders Mum

Twinkly-Tink said:


> Thanks Val
> 
> Are you the same 'Cinders Mum' from 'The DIBB'?? if so heard good things about you




Awww thank you   Yep I am indeed.
Hope you have a fab stay, we love OKW. 

Val
xx


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Thanks for the beautiful pix, mdgpop!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Nice pictures!  I can't wait to become an Old Key West lover!


----------



## heathers4um

Wendy, youre going to LOVE it...

So laid back and easy, gorgeous tropical lushness and Jimmy singing in the background...

I want to go HOME! Life is easy there! 



supersuperwendy said:


> Nice pictures!  I can't wait to become an Old Key West lover!


----------



## merbobear

dmoore22 said:


> Out of curiousity I emailed member services and received the following response:
> 
> _"Thank you for contacting DISNEY VACATION CLUB®.
> 
> We appreciate your interest in DISNEY VACATION CLUB.
> 
> Olivia's confirms that, although it does not appear on the menu, they do
> have an adult option for Mickey's Waffles.  Just ask your server and
> they will be more than happy to accommodate your request.
> 
> Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Vern
> 
> Member Services | Online Communications
> DISNEY VACATION CLUB"
> _
> 
> I think I've found another "Hidden Mickey" at Olivia's!



Wow, thanks for posting that (and doing the leg-work!)!  I just got that much more excited for our vacation!


----------



## csharpwv

I hate looking at resort photos! UGH! It just makes me want to BE THERE!

We stayed at Old Key West for the first time, this time last year - in a corner 1 BR - in building 62.

WE LOVED OUR STAY!

So, we are coming back to OKW for our winter stay this year! YIPEE! 

I love how tropical the resort feels! It's like a bright and beautiful version of the Polynesian! While I like the darkness of the Polynesian, I love the brightness of OKW!

We don't own at OKW - and we aren't adding on, but we will definitely be staying at OKW more often!

Plus, we have been dining at Olivia's even before we ever stayed at OKW! It's a great restaurant, and more reasonably priced than similar restaurants on property I think. The key like pie is FANTASTIC! 

Now, after seeing these pictures - I kind of hope we are in a ground floor unit this time!


----------



## dmoore22

merbobear said:


> Wow, thanks for posting that (and doing the leg-work!)!  I just got that much more excited for our vacation!



No problem! I enjoy any opportunity to be sprinkled with pixie dust.  MS at OKW, in my experience, has been very good about responding to any questions I have. Most of the time they say what I want to hear!


----------



## crabbie1

Hi All
I have just sat for 3 hours reading this thread.Well I must say I have siged more times than anything as I still have 72 days to go.
A few questions sorry.
This will be my second visit to OKW .The first time I stayed in a studio on the 2nd floor in building 25.It was a great location right by the bustop and a 5 min walk to the HH. When I requested last time just asked for near HH.We went in early december. This time we are going nov 8th for 5 nights then DCL then AKLV for 5 
nights.
I have been reading all the posts and as we have a one bedroom this time due to my mom coming I was not sure which area to ask for. I currently have buildings 25-29 requested again but after reading this thread I am not too sure now. My mom will need to access the bathroom so we will need the two doors to enter.
My mom is registered disabled but will not class herself as although she does use a wheel chair for the parks because of the walking. We have not asked for an adapted villa and due to my fear of lizards etc we have asked for the second or third floor. 
Can anyone advise me which area to ask for plz. I only asked for HH as we would like access to the refillable drinks station.
Does any other area have a drinks dispenser?
This and being near a bus stop are my only two reasons for asking for near HH.
Thankyou.
We too are going to buy into DVC this time and are in a real dilema where to buy.Now OKW has extended there contracts to 2057 and at $100 a point is is looking more and more tempting. I really am in a dilema where to buy as I love all the DVC resorts except SSR-Just didnt appeal to us at all. There are lots of things to consider when buying like contract length and what time of year we are likely to be going but my attitude is would I be happy staying at the same resort everytime if nothing else was availiable i.e at our home resort.Hand on heart I would say that to OKW AKLV and WLV.The others not so sure although BC also looks nice but the 2042 end is less tempting.
Anyway DB hasnt stayed at OKW before although loves AKLV where we stayed last year. I lovvvvve OKW and its lush surroundings and proximety to DTD. PLus at the moment we can get 200 points for $20000 compared to 180 at AKLV for $20160.Soooooooo hard.

Also we wont be driving and would like to have breakfast in the room a couple of days.Can you recommend a spermarket near OKW we can get a cab to get some groceries. I rememeber going to the crossroads a few years ago but cant remember which grocery store was there.
As I am not familiar with the US stores is there any where that does delivery? Only problem then is what to order


----------



## crabbie1

Oh Mgdpop meant to say lovely pictures.............another sigh


----------



## Pirate Granny

Our first trip "home" in November in a studio...I asked for top floor, golf course view...close to bus not required...we were in GV in #22 and the walk didn't bother us at all.

Can't wait. We've got ADR for 3D dessert and hubby is going on two mixology's.  Thinking about doing either the new AK tour or segway at the campgrounds while hubby is golfing...

Of course the MVMCP too while we're there.

Can't wait to kick back and enjoy the peacefulness of OKW.


----------



## chepic

Pirate Granny said:


> Our first trip "home" in November in a studio...I asked for top floor, golf course view...close to bus not required...we were in GV in #22 and the walk didn't bother us at all.
> 
> Can't wait. We've got ADR for 3D dessert and hubby is going on two mixology's.  Thinking about doing either the new AK tour or segway at the campgrounds while hubby is golfing...
> 
> Of course the MVMCP too while we're there.
> 
> Can't wait to kick back and enjoy the peacefulness of OKW.



where's the mixology's????

thanks,   che


----------



## Pirate Granny

Mixology's are 6pm in EPCOT...they had a reduced price for DVC, or was it just an earlier DVC reservation.  He is going Sat and sun the last weekend.


----------



## chepic

Pirate Granny said:


> Mixology's are 6pm in EPCOT...they had a reduced price for DVC, or was it just an earlier DVC reservation.  He is going Sat and sun the last weekend.



tell me how they are.....I am going to have to investigate this.  Is it only for the food and wine festival?

che


----------



## dmoore22

chepic said:


> tell me how they are.....I am going to have to investigate this.  Is it only for the food and wine festival?
> 
> che



Alas this is only for the F&W Festival. I would think you could have a mini-seminar at _The Gurgling Suitcase_.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Call member services...and yes, only for the F&W festival


----------



## chepic

dmoore22 said:


> Alas this is only for the F&W Festival. I would think you could have a mini-seminar at _The Gurgling Suitcase_.



Too bad.....we will be there in January for the marathon....you are right, will have to do it at the Suitcase.

che


----------



## DisTito69

Full on OKW lover here LOL  

Tito


----------



## dmoore22

DisTito69 said:


> Full on OKW lover here LOL
> 
> Tito



Two things I never get tired of. 1) Staying at OKW and 2) Saying *HOME* to new OKW Lover members on the DISboards.


----------



## DisTito69

Well it feels so great to be welcomed here on the dis!  
As far as OKW goes I think it is my fav DVC, the colours the quietness, the golf course, Jimmy Buffett, ahhhhhhhhhhh it doesn't get any better IMHO 

Tito






[/IMG]


----------



## sleepy jean

We will be staying at OKW for the first time this weekend in a studio and I am really excited.  We have stayed at SSR and BLT (our home resort) previously and like them both.  

A few questions about OKW:

1) What time does the store close in OKW?  Is it near check-in?  Our flight doesn't get in until 11pm so we probably won't arrive until after midnight (using ME) or so but would like to get some milk for our toddler.  Any suggestions if store will be closed?

2) Is there a DVD player in the studio?

3) Where in OKW is the best pool for toddlers and is there a playground?

TIA!


----------



## heathers4um

From what I remember, the General Store will be closed at that hour but it is located directly across from the check in area, just steps away. Maybe if the airport has a stand open, you can grab some individual bottles of milk on the way to ME? There is a DVD in the rooms, and you can rent movies from Communtiy Hall.

The pool area is wonderful for kids - they will love it.

I hope you will love OKW as much as we do!  



sleepy jean said:


> We will be staying at OKW for the first time this weekend in a studio and I am really excited.  We have stayed at SSR and BLT (our home resort) previously and like them both.
> 
> A few questions about OKW:
> 
> 1) What time does the store close in OKW?  Is it near check-in?  Our flight doesn't get in until 11pm so we probably won't arrive until after midnight (using ME) or so but would like to get some milk for our toddler.  Any suggestions if store will be closed?
> 
> 2) Is there a DVD player in the studio?
> 
> 3) Where in OKW is the best pool for toddlers and is there a playground?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## dianeschlicht

sleepy jean said:


> We will be staying at OKW for the first time this weekend in a studio and I am really excited.  We have stayed at SSR and BLT (our home resort) previously and like them both.
> 
> A few questions about OKW:
> 
> 1) What time does the store close in OKW?  Is it near check-in?  Our flight doesn't get in until 11pm so we probably won't arrive until after midnight (using ME) or so but would like to get some milk for our toddler.  Any suggestions if store will be closed?
> 
> 2) Is there a DVD player in the studio?
> 
> 3) Where in OKW is the best pool for toddlers and is there a playground?
> 
> TIA!


1)  The store will be closed then, so make sure you get some at the airport.  

2)  No DVD players in any DVC studios, but I think you can rent one.  We just use our laptop and play it over the  TV.  

3)  It used to be that there were small playgrounds at each of the neighborhood pools, but I seem to recall they took those out. There is a toddler sand are with HUGE sand pail etc behind the sandcastle slide near the main pool.  I believe there is a wading pool there as well.


----------



## SusieBea

sleepy jean said:


> We will be staying at OKW for the first time this weekend in a studio and I am really excited.  We have stayed at SSR and BLT (our home resort) previously and like them both.
> 
> A few questions about OKW:
> 
> 3) Where in OKW is the best pool for toddlers and is there a playground?
> 
> TIA!



I believe there is still playground equipment at each of the pools, including the feature pool. I know in May there was a nice playground at the Turtle Pond pool, and last September, there was a nice, but smaller one, at the South Point pool. There was one at that time at the main pool, too, along with the wading pool Diane mentioned. Don't know from experience about Millers Road.


----------



## heathers4um

Diane, thanks for the clarification on the DVD players - I thought the refurbuished studios now had them. 



dianeschlicht said:


> 1)  The store will be closed then, so make sure you get some at the airport.
> 
> 2)  No DVD players in any DVC studios, but I think you can rent one.  We just use our laptop and play it over the  TV.
> 
> 3)  It used to be that there were small playgrounds at each of the neighborhood pools, but I seem to recall they took those out. There is a toddler sand are with HUGE sand pail etc behind the sandcastle slide near the main pool.  I believe there is a wading pool there as well.


----------



## vicki_c

Thanks for bumping this up people, how timely for me!  I'm bookmarking this so I can read at my leisure!


----------



## Cinders Mum

we def had a dvd player in our studio last year  ( bldg 64 and 29 we moved during our stay)

Just checked back our photos and in both the refurbished and non refurbished studios there were dvd players.


----------



## tinkgurl




----------



## KatMark

tinkgurl, thank you for posting the pictures. We will be there in 25 days for our first ever stay and cannot wait.


----------



## DisTito69

Thanks for the nice pics  That made my day!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dianeschlicht said:


> 12)  No DVD players in any DVC studios, but I think you can rent one.  We just use our laptop and play it over the  TV.



We've had DVD players at Kidani, Jambo, BLT, BWV, BCV, VB, VWL and GCV studios.  I'll have to look at OKW pictures although our last stay the studio was one of the few that wasn't refurbed yet.

Actually - just went to allears and found this studio photo showing the DVD.






And here was a non-refurbed studio in case there are any of those remaining:







Hmmmm - hadn't seen photos of the old and new together before.  The paint job in the remodel really stands out when looked at that way.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Cinders Mum said:


> we def had a dvd player in our studio last year  ( bldg 64 and 29 we moved during our stay)
> 
> Just checked back our photos and in both the refurbished and non refurbished studios there were dvd players.



Ah, that's different since we last stayed in one, but we don't really stay in studios.


----------



## dmoore22

dianeschlicht said:


> 1)  The store will be closed then, so make sure you get some at the airport.
> 
> 2)  No DVD players in any DVC studios, but I think you can rent one.  We just use our laptop and play it over the  TV.
> 
> 3)  It used to be that there were small playgrounds at each of the neighborhood pools, but I seem to recall they took those out. There is a toddler sand are with HUGE sand pail etc behind the sandcastle slide near the main pool.  I believe there is a wading pool there as well.



There have been DVD players in the OKW studios for several years now. The VCRs are now in the Smithsonian.

There still is a children's wading pool near the main pool.


----------



## Breyean

dmoore22 said:


> There have been DVD players in the OKW studios for several years now. The VCRs are now in the Smithsonian.
> 
> There still is a children's wading pool near the main pool.



I think it was around 2003 when we had to change rooms during our stay at OKW because there was a plumbing issue in the first room.

We had brought a few vhs tapes to watch some stuff we had recorded at home, tv shows and movies, and the first room had a vcr.

The second room had a dvd player and the vhs tapes didn't fit!

That was the last time I saw a vcr in a DVC room.


----------



## BethanyF

My ME documents arrived today


----------



## heathers4um

*happy Mickey dance*  

There is nothing like Mickey Mail to come home to!




BethanyF said:


> My ME documents arrived today


----------



## NicolaFred

6 more days!!!!!! 

I really cant wait now. I just hope everything goes ok and the weather gets a little better.


----------



## jaymez428

I will be staying at OKW for the first time using my DVC membership also for the first time January of 2012 in a studio. Does anyone have any pictures of the newly renovated studios? I am interested in seeing what I can expect to see when I open the door


----------



## KatMark

BethanyF said:


> My ME documents arrived today



We got ours too (the day before yesterday). 20 days until we leave for Florida, 21 days until we check in to AKL and 23 days until we check into OKW!


----------



## chepic

jaymez428 said:


> I will be staying at OKW for the first time using my DVC membership also for the first time January of 2012 in a studio. Does anyone have any pictures of the newly renovated studios? I am interested in seeing what I can expect to see when I open the door



I don't have a picture, but wondering when you are going.  We will be there for marathon weekend.

Cheryl


----------



## jaymez428

chepic said:


> I don't have a picture, but wondering when you are going.  We will be there for marathon weekend.
> 
> Cheryl



I will be there the 8th-13th which I believe is marathon weekend. I was there last year during that time and it was perfect! So we will probably be there the same time.


----------



## chepic

jaymez428 said:


> I will be there the 8th-13th which I believe is marathon weekend. I was there last year during that time and it was perfect! So we will probably be there the same time.



Cool, we fly in the 5th and leave Tues the 10th.  Husband is running it.

che


----------



## Cinders Mum

Renovated Studio.


----------



## Oshawa

chepic said:


> Cool, we fly in the 5th and leave Tues the 10th.  Husband is running it.
> 
> che



We are arriving on the 4th and staying till the 14th.  My family and I are doing the 5K and the next day my girlfriends and I are running the half.  Our first stay at OKW!!  Can't wait!!


----------



## chepic

Oshawa said:


> We are arriving on the 4th and staying till the 14th.  My family and I are doing the 5K and the next day my girlfriends and I are running the half.  Our first stay at OKW!!  Can't wait!!



Wonderful.  I have read that being at OKW is the best place to be to get to the starting area.

I only run unless Dave is chasing me!!!!!!!!!!  lol  He will be the only one running.  He did the 1/2 marathon up here in Providence and got a great time, so he is very excited.  I can't wait for him to get the medal!

We love OKW....stay here all the time.

"Welcome Home" and can't wait to see you down there.

Cheryl


----------



## nolanboys

Only 4 more days and we'll be back. It's our first stay as DVD owners, but third at okw. Our stays there convinced us to buy into DVC. Can't wait to relax there with just dh. 3 glorious nights!I don't think I'm going to want to come home.


----------



## heathers4um

I hope you are able to take some pics and post them because I am DYING to get back there. Closest I could come was SSR, but I am not complaining! Just cant wait to get back HOME 



nolanboys said:


> Only 4 more days and we'll be back. It's our first stay as DVD owners, but third at okw. Our stays there convinced us to buy into DVC. Can't wait to relax there with just dh. 3 glorious nights!I don't think I'm going to want to come home.


----------



## dmoore22

heathers4um said:


> I hope you are able to take some pics and post them because I am DYING to get back there. Closest I could come was SSR, but I am not complaining! Just cant wait to get back HOME



We were booked at SSR for F&W with a wait list for our OKW home. The wait list came thru!!!


----------



## KatMark

dmoore22 said:


> We were booked at SSR for F&W with a wait list for our OKW home. The wait list came thru!!!



 Happy for you.

We'll be there in 19 days for our first stay.


----------



## heathers4um

YAY for you! Thats great!  

We have never stayed in a studio at OKW before, and arent crazy about the double Q's since we prefer a sitting area, and its just the 2 of us so I hate wasting the bed space too. But I am itching to get back HOME and considered the WL myself. I just wish they had a regular studio set up for couples. 



dmoore22 said:


> We were booked at SSR for F&W with a wait list for our OKW home. The wait list came thru!!!


----------



## dmoore22

heathers4um said:


> YAY for you! Thats great!
> 
> We have never stayed in a studio at OKW before, and arent crazy about the double Q's since we prefer a sitting area, and its just the 2 of us so I hate wasting the bed space too. But I am itching to get back HOME and considered the WL myself. I just wish they had a regular studio set up for couples.



Just think how gigantic the room would feel if it was just a Q with a sitting area. I can visualize a queen size sofa bed.

We stayed at SSR last year for the F&W. We would not have been disappointed if our wait list did not come thru. As nice as SSR and the other DVC resorts are we feel more at home at OKW. My DW and I can live with the 2 Qs as long as The Gurgling Suitcase is nearby.


----------



## Deb & Bill

heathers4um said:


> YAY for you! Thats great!
> 
> We have never stayed in a studio at OKW before, and arent crazy about the double Q's since we prefer a sitting area, and its just the 2 of us so I hate wasting the bed space too. But I am itching to get back HOME and considered the WL myself. I just wish they had a regular studio set up for couples.



Ah, but the problem is that OKW was the original studio.  So all the other are the non-regular studios.  When they started adding more DVC resorts at WDW, they wound up downsizing the villas and two queen beds wouldn't fit.  So they deviated from the original format and put in one queen and one double sleeper sofa. 

The OKW studio bathroom is huge compared to all the other toilet rooms at the other studios.


----------



## Twende

Seeing these pictures is just making me even more excited to arrive for our trip.
We have a 2 bedroom Lock Off and a 1 bedroom reserved.

I hope we will be happy with the 2 bedroom being a lock off.  We normally stay at BCV and there we prefer the 2 Bedroom dedicated.

Is there much of a difference between the lock off and the dedicated at OKW?  It just seems like we get an extra entrance door.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Twende said:


> Seeing these pictures is just making me even more excited to arrive for our trip.
> We have a 2 bedroom Lock Off and a 1 bedroom reserved.
> 
> I hope we will be happy with the 2 bedroom being a lock off.  We normally stay at BCV and there we prefer the 2 Bedroom dedicated.
> 
> Is there much of a difference between the lock off and the dedicated at OKW?  It just seems like we get an extra entrance door.



Oh, yes.  An extra closet where the door might have been.  No porch on the dedicated.  No kitchenette, but an extra bathroom sink.


----------



## heathers4um

Touche...you are correct  

I think I just need to bite the bullet and stay in one to get over it! 



Deb & Bill said:


> Ah, but the problem is that OKW was the original studio.  So all the other are the non-regular studios.  When they started adding more DVC resorts at WDW, they wound up downsizing the villas and two queen beds wouldn't fit.  So they deviated from the original format and put in one queen and one double sleeper sofa.
> 
> The OKW studio bathroom is huge compared to all the other toilet rooms at the other studios.


----------



## heathers4um

We love SSR as well and arent disappointed either, but do understand the more at home feeling you get at OKW. 

And you make a good point with the Gurgling Suitcase! 

May have to make our way over to visit while there...

But now Im thinking of putting in a WL for OKW just to see what happens.  We will leave it up to the DVC Gods! 



dmoore22 said:


> Just think how gigantic the room would feel if it was just a Q with a sitting area. I can visualize a queen size sofa bed.
> 
> We stayed at SSR last year for the F&W. We would not have been disappointed if our wait list did not come thru. As nice as SSR and the other DVC resorts are we feel more at home at OKW. My DW and I can live with the 2 Qs as long as The Gurgling Suitcase is nearby.


----------



## dmoore22

Deb & Bill said:


> The OKW studio bathroom is huge compared to all the other toilet rooms at the other studios.



I also feel that there's a little more elbow room on the balconies.


----------



## Dasha

Just back from 5 days at OKW.  Every time we go it reminds use why we bought and still own there after 12 years.  Stayed in 1212 near the main bldg and had a great time.


----------



## glaserjm

So excited about our upcoming stay at OKW (even though it's almost 6 months away)! DH and I have looked at pictures a million times and I know we will both love it, but especially him as he's the one who needs a laid-back vacation vibe every now and then. We've talked about DVC but I just know that we'll be sold after this trip and that OKW will likely become our new "home". 

I think one of the things I'm most excited about is the community that obviously exists among the owners there and how funny and easy the vibe is on this thread!


----------



## Cinders Mum

I am sure you will LOVE it when you get there Jayne.
We are not owners, but stayed at OKW last year, and returning this year, and that sense of community you feel on here, is only amplified in resort.  Everyone we encountered was so welcoming and friendly, and it was truly just like coming home.  We loved it.

Both hubby and I have stressful jobs and you cannot help but unwind and chill out at OKW, resistence is futile LOL.

Enjoy


----------



## edk35

Cinders Mum said:


> I am sure you will LOVE it when you get there Jayne.
> We are not owners, but stayed at OKW last year, and returning this year, and that sense of community you feel on here, is only amplified in resort.  Everyone we encountered was so welcoming and friendly, and it was truly just like coming home.  We loved it.
> 
> Both hubby and I have stressful jobs and you cannot help but unwind and chill out at OKW, resistence is futile LOL.
> 
> Enjoy



 Couldn't have said it better. We have stayed at OKW 3 times and love it more each time. LOVE IT. It just says RELAX!!!


----------



## BethanyF

The last few weeks before a trip always seem to drag.  It's killing me, LOL

MNSSHP tickets ordered, ME documents received, Halloween party costumes almost ready, travel size toiletries bought, packing pile started, Garden Grocer order in my cart.  I think all I have left to do is make the packing list and pack.  Oh, and wait....ugh, it seems so far away


----------



## dianeschlicht

BethanyF said:


> The last few weeks before a trip always seem to drag.  It's killing me, LOL
> 
> MNSSHP tickets ordered, ME documents received, Halloween party costumes almost ready, travel size toiletries bought, packing pile started, Garden Grocer order in my cart.  I think all I have left to do is make the packing list and pack.  Oh, and wait....ugh, it seems so far away



If you think the last few weeks drag, try the last few months!  It's only September, and I've been pining for our December trip for awhile already.  I suspect it's because we haven't been to WDW or OKW since the end of January.   

The worst part is that I keep forgetting that we aren't staying at OKW this time!  I keep picturing our visit at OKW, but in fact, we are at Kidani this coming trip.


----------



## MEK

Fun thread!  I will be staying at OKW for the first time this December.  We have points at SSR and VWL, but this will be our first OKW stay.  Really looking forward to it!  Sounds like a great resort!


----------



## lovedisney50

We bought at okw. We are planning our first visit in Nov 2012.  We can't wait. We will be bringing family.


----------



## Catira

We will be staying in a 2 bedroom 10/22-10/29.. what location would you all recommend? 

Thanks


----------



## yellowfish78

Checking my ticker....


----------



## DizDragonfly

Can anyone tell me about the sauna?  My DH went down to use it (we are here now) and said there is a sign up that says not to pour water in there.  He said it's just dry heat in the sauna.    He's a guy, so he doesn't want to ask a CM for directions and I haven't had a chance to go down and check it out myself yet.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Catira said:


> We will be staying in a 2 bedroom 10/22-10/29.. what location would you all recommend?
> 
> Thanks



There are no bad locations at OKW. Golf course view, water views, all nice.  Bus stops are convenient wherever you stay as are the pools.  If you want to go to the Hospitality House, just hop any bus.  Then when you want to go back, either take the Internal bus from the HH or walk to Peninsular Road stop and get on a bus there to go back to your villa.


----------



## dvczerfs

yellowfish78 said:


> Checking my ticker....



 i think im going to check my ticker also. (we have to make sure they are still moving!!!) have a great trip!


----------



## dmoore22

glaserjm said:


> So excited about our upcoming stay at OKW (even though it's almost 6 months away)! DH and I have looked at pictures a million times and I know we will both love it, but especially him as he's the one who needs a laid-back vacation vibe every now and then. We've talked about DVC but I just know that we'll be sold after this trip and that OKW will likely become our new "home".
> 
> I think one of the things I'm most excited about is the community that obviously exists among the owners there and how funny and easy the vibe is on this thread!



Reading your post took me back to the days before we were even aware that DVC existed. My DW had been asking to go to WDW and I was resistant. We had been to DL numerous times as we have friends and family that live in S California. My mindset was that WDW was like DL but on the Atlantic side. I finally succumbed. We made reservations for AS Music including our ultimate park hoppers. When our documentation arrived it included a small booklet with information about the resorts and their features. What caught my eye was the pictures of OKW. Based on those pictures OKW became my fantasy destination. However I knew that it could never happen. Being an educator with six kids, having worked my way up from nothing to a state of extreme poverty, I felt OKW would just continue to be a fantasy until, perhaps, we became empty nesters'. While staying at ASM we did see the signs for Disney Vacation Club but never really pursued it. We loved our stay at ASM and I discovered that WDW is not the east coast version of DL. I was hooked. I realized we would have to begin saving for our next trip if we ever decided to go again.

Fast forward a year. We suffered one of the normal traumas of life when a member of our family passed away. Then one of my uncles came down with vascular dementia. I can still hear my aunt saying, "We saved for all those years to enjoy our time when we retired and now we can't do anything." I decided we needed some therapy. I bit the bullet and took the whole family for a return trip to WDW and ASM. That picture of OKW still haunted me. While on one of the resort shuttles I overheard a guest talking about the DVC tour and the number of points he could have purchased with the money he had spent taking his family to WDW over the past 10 years. He said the tour was worth it just for the discount coupons and free meal tickets he received for his family. We took the tour and were sold. It was then we decided to use our retirement savings to purchase DVC. The bad news was that OKW was sold out, BW was almost sold out, and BCV would be opening soon but was being offered at a premium price point. Somehow we found out about DVC resales. We found an OKW resale and add-on that met our needs without breaking the bank. And we still had never seen OKW in person. I was not disappointed in the least bit. OKW exceeded what I imagined it would be like. The cast members, the guests, the ambiance, in my opinion, can't be beat. All of the DVC resorts are very, very nice but when we are at OKW we feel like we are at home. I always look forward to receiving that HOME!!!!!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

This is going to sound silly, but....We have an adults only few days coming up in Oct. and we were lucky enough to snag a studio at OKW.
I have 2 questions:
Our plane lands at MCO at 10 pm on the dot.
say we arrive at OKW by 11pm How are we going to get to our room without getting lost? 
Number 2, since we land at 10 pm they will not deliver any luggage if we deciede to check it, right? What if flight lands at 9:50, wich it was originally scheduled to?
Thanks. I hope we like the resort as much as we think. Any tips?


----------



## chepic

DISNEY FIX said:


> This is going to sound silly, but....We have an adults only few days coming up in Oct. and we were lucky enough to snag a studio at OKW.
> I have 2 questions:
> Our plane lands at MCO at 10 pm on the dot.
> say we arrive at OKW by 11pm How are we going to get to our room without getting lost?
> Number 2, since we land at 10 pm they will not deliver any luggage if we deciede to check it, right? What if flight lands at 9:50, wich it was originally scheduled to?
> Thanks. I hope we like the resort as much as we think. Any tips?



Well I can answer number 1:  when you check in at the desk, they will tell you what condo you have and in what building, they will give you a map and show the route.  All the buildings are well lit outside, so you should have no difficulty in finding it.  

As for number 2: although I am not completely certain on this, I don't see why, if you are using the ME, that your luggage wouldn't come. That's the advantage to using it.  But if you that nervous, just pack a carryon with things to wear the next day. Maybe others will know this.

Have fun.

cheryl


----------



## dmoore22

"The luggage delivery service operates for flights arriving between 5:00 am and 10:00 pm. *For airport arrivals after 10:00 pm, guests collect their luggage at Baggage Claim and transport it with them on the motorcoach." ***


----------



## nolanboys

Just got back yesterday from a 3 night trip to okw with just dh. This was our third trip there and we loved every minute. The resort is just so relaxing. Much time was spent at the pool and Gurgling Suitcase (Roberto and Arlene were great bartenders). We came back wishing we could stay longer and realizing we could go there without the parks. I even saw a contact today that I was tempted to add on with- not yet though.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Get your luggage to take with you on ME.   They have golf carts that will take you to your building...just ask when you check in.


----------



## debbieandroo

dmoore22 said:


> Reading your post took me back to the days before we were even aware that DVC existed. My DW had been asking to go to WDW and I was resistant. We had been to DL numerous times as we have friends and family that live in S California. My mindset was that WDW was like DL but on the Atlantic side. I finally succumbed. We made reservations for AS Music including our ultimate park hoppers. When our documentation arrived it included a small booklet with information about the resorts and their features. What caught my eye was the pictures of OKW. Based on those pictures OKW became my fantasy destination. However I knew that it could never happen. Being an educator with six kids, having worked my way up from nothing to a state of extreme poverty, I felt OKW would just continue to be a fantasy until, perhaps, we became empty nesters'. While staying at ASM we did see the signs for Disney Vacation Club but never really pursued it. We loved our stay at ASM and I discovered that WDW is not the east coast version of DL. I was hooked. I realized we would have to begin saving for our next trip if we ever decided to go again.
> 
> Fast forward a year. We suffered one of the normal traumas of life when a member of our family passed away. Then one of my uncles came down with vascular dementia. I can still hear my aunt saying, "We saved for all those years to enjoy our time when we retired and now we can't do anything." I decided we needed some therapy. I bit the bullet and took the whole family for a return trip to WDW and ASM. That picture of OKW still haunted me. While on one of the resort shuttles I overheard a guest talking about the DVC tour and the number of points he could have purchased with the money he had spent taking his family to WDW over the past 10 years. He said the tour was worth it just for the discount coupons and free meal tickets he received for his family. We took the tour and were sold. It was then we decided to use our retirement savings to purchase DVC. The bad news was that OKW was sold out, BW was almost sold out, and BCV would be opening soon but was being offered at a premium price point. Somehow we found out about DVC resales. We found an OKW resale and add-on that met our needs without breaking the bank. And we still had never seen OKW in person. I was not disappointed in the least bit. OKW exceeded what I imagined it would be like. The cast members, the guests, the ambiance, in my opinion, can't be beat. All of the DVC resorts are very, very nice but when we are at OKW we feel like we are at home. I always look forward to receiving that HOME!!!!!



  That is a great story.

My mom saved all her life for her retirement and died before she could enjoy it.  That was one thing that prompted me to buy into DVC.  Sad that she can't enjoy it with me but thankful I get to enjoy it with dear friends.  We will be in a 2 bedroom at OKW in less than 2 months.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

chepic said:


> Well I can answer number 1:  when you check in at the desk, they will tell you what condo you have and in what building, they will give you a map and show the route.  All the buildings are well lit outside, so you should have no difficulty in finding it.
> 
> As for number 2: although I am not completely certain on this, I don't see why, if you are using the ME, that your luggage wouldn't come. That's the advantage to using it.  But if you that nervous, just pack a carryon with things to wear the next day. Maybe others will know this.
> 
> Have fun.
> 
> cheryl



Got it on #1! It seems like we should go the carryon route for #2. We have a few tours and MNSSHP on he schedule.



dmoore22 said:


> "The luggage delivery service operates for flights arriving between 5:00 am and 10:00 pm. *For airport arrivals after 10:00 pm, guests collect their luggage at Baggage Claim and transport it with them on the motorcoach." ***



Will do.




nolanboys said:


> Just got back yesterday from a 3 night trip to okw with just dh. This was our third trip there and we loved every minute. The resort is just so relaxing. Much time was spent at the pool and Gurgling Suitcase (Roberto and Arlene were great bartenders). We came back wishing we could stay longer and realizing we could go there without the parks. I even saw a contact today that I was tempted to add on with- not yet though.


That's what I'm afraid of.....We are trrying to hold out till the Poly comes along.....



Pirate Granny said:


> Get your luggage to take with you on ME.   They have golf carts that will take you to your building...just ask when you check in.



Will go with carry ons, a golf cart would sound great at 11:30 at night. I hope they will be able to do it. Our luck we will get a room in timbuktu.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Oh by they way how is Olivia's????? We have a couple breakfast ressies there. Any reviews of any meal they serve?


----------



## TammyNC

When we stay at OKW we have at least our last day breakfast there. Last trip I think we ended up having 3 breakfast meals there. I think any breakfast item you get you won't be disappointed in.


----------



## zorro77

We have been going to OKW since 93 and love the place. We visit there 2 times a year for 10 plus days each visit. Late arrival not a problem. To save a little time check in on line. Call member service to say  you are a late check in and what do you need to know. Will their still be bell service ?. Yes as others mentioned to get your luggage at the airport and bring with you. We have checked in many times very late and past midnight a few times because of late flights. Food their is good and you will enjoy. If you have any issue please let them know and they will take care of you.


----------



## nolanboys

DISNEY FIX said:


> Oh by they way how is Olivia's????? We have a couple breakfast ressies there. Any reviews of any meal they serve?



Although we didn't do breakfast there, dh and I had lunch there twice - actually it was at the Gurgling Suitcase so dh could watch football. The sandwiches were great and we loved the homemade potato chips. The sandwiches were so big, that we split them each time. Honestly, we thought for the quality and cost it can't be beat.


----------



## DVCconvert

DISNEY FIX said:


> Oh by they way how is Olivia's????? We have a couple breakfast ressies there. Any reviews of any meal they serve?



Olivia's is one of "disney's best kept secrets" 
We've ALWAYS had a great meal and experience there.
For breakfast I loved their sweet potato hash...also you have to try their grits - best I've ever had!

At dinnertimes I've ordered the Grilled Mojito-marinated Shrimp - outstanding!


----------



## KatMark

DVCconvert said:


> Olivia's is one of "disney's best kept secrets"
> We've ALWAYS had a great meal and experience there.
> For breakfast I loved their sweet potato hash...also you have to try their grits - best I've ever had!
> 
> At dinnertimes I've ordered the Grilled Mojito-marinated Shrimp - outstanding!



This is good to hear. We are having a late lunch (that is what it says on our 4:30 ADR confirmation...lunch, not dinner) in two weeks before we head to the MNSSHP.


----------



## dmoore22

DVCconvert said:


> Olivia's is one of "disney's best kept secrets"
> We've ALWAYS had a great meal and experience there.
> For breakfast I loved their sweet potato hash...also you have to try their grits - best I've ever had!
> 
> At dinnertimes I've ordered the Grilled Mojito-marinated Shrimp - outstanding!



  It's a laid back atmosphere that allows you to savor the meal and the moment. A late dinner on the outside patio enhances the experience.


----------



## krisnchris

Looking forward to our first visit to OKW in a little over 2 weeks!  We are new DVC owners (BWV), but had already rented these points just before we bought.  We are coming in to run in our first 1/2 marathon, the Wine and Dine.  Tell me, is there an area I should request considering our tired legs?  It is a host resort for the race.  We are staying for 3 nights, so looking forward to trying Olivia's and hanging by the pool a lot.  Is there anywhere online with a map of the resort?  Would love to see how it is laid out including the boat to DTD.  That seems like something we'll do.


----------



## dmoore22

krisnchris said:


> Looking forward to our first visit to OKW in a little over 2 weeks!  We are new DVC owners (BWV), but had already rented these points just before we bought.  We are coming in to run in our first 1/2 marathon, the Wine and Dine.  Tell me, is there an area I should request considering our tired legs?  It is a host resort for the race.  We are staying for 3 nights, so looking forward to trying Olivia's and hanging by the pool a lot.  Is there anywhere online with a map of the resort?  Would love to see how it is laid out including the boat to DTD.  That seems like something we'll do.


----------



## glaserjm

dmoore22 said:


> Reading your post took me back to the days before we were even aware that DVC existed. My DW had been asking to go to WDW and I was resistant. We had been to DL numerous times as we have friends and family that live in S California. My mindset was that WDW was like DL but on the Atlantic side. I finally succumbed. We made reservations for AS Music including our ultimate park hoppers. When our documentation arrived it included a small booklet with information about the resorts and their features. What caught my eye was the pictures of OKW. Based on those pictures OKW became my fantasy destination. However I knew that it could never happen. Being an educator with six kids, having worked my way up from nothing to a state of extreme poverty, I felt OKW would just continue to be a fantasy until, perhaps, we became empty nesters'. While staying at ASM we did see the signs for Disney Vacation Club but never really pursued it. We loved our stay at ASM and I discovered that WDW is not the east coast version of DL. I was hooked. I realized we would have to begin saving for our next trip if we ever decided to go again.
> 
> Fast forward a year. We suffered one of the normal traumas of life when a member of our family passed away. Then one of my uncles came down with vascular dementia. I can still hear my aunt saying, "We saved for all those years to enjoy our time when we retired and now we can't do anything." I decided we needed some therapy. I bit the bullet and took the whole family for a return trip to WDW and ASM. That picture of OKW still haunted me. While on one of the resort shuttles I overheard a guest talking about the DVC tour and the number of points he could have purchased with the money he had spent taking his family to WDW over the past 10 years. He said the tour was worth it just for the discount coupons and free meal tickets he received for his family. We took the tour and were sold. It was then we decided to use our retirement savings to purchase DVC. The bad news was that OKW was sold out, BW was almost sold out, and BCV would be opening soon but was being offered at a premium price point. Somehow we found out about DVC resales. We found an OKW resale and add-on that met our needs without breaking the bank. And we still had never seen OKW in person. I was not disappointed in the least bit. OKW exceeded what I imagined it would be like. The cast members, the guests, the ambiance, in my opinion, can't be beat. All of the DVC resorts are very, very nice but when we are at OKW we feel like we are at home. I always look forward to receiving that HOME!!!!!



Thanks dmoore22, I also see you're a fellow STL-er! Glad to see we're well represented at OKW.


----------



## Deb & Bill

krisnchris said:


> Looking forward to our first visit to OKW in a little over 2 weeks!  We are new DVC owners (BWV), but had already rented these points just before we bought.  We are coming in to run in our first 1/2 marathon, the Wine and Dine.  Tell me, is there an area I should request considering our tired legs?  It is a host resort for the race.  We are staying for 3 nights, so looking forward to trying Olivia's and hanging by the pool a lot.  Is there anywhere online with a map of the resort?  Would love to see how it is laid out including the boat to DTD.  That seems like something we'll do.



If you are headed to the Hospitality House from your area, just hop any bus and it should stop at the HH last.  Then walk over to Peninsular Road bus stop and take a bus back to your area.  

But post running, a nice easy walk might actually feel good to stretch out your muscles.


----------



## Twende

Our first meal for our December trip is at Olivia's.  It is great to hear so many good reviews.

That suitcase place sounds like a fun time too!

This will be the family's first stay at OKW, our home resort is BCV but we wanted to try something new this time.  I stayed there a few years back with my parents but the rest of the family has never been.  We are planning a great trip.  I just hope the December weather cooperates with us so we can do some swimming and hot tubbing!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Relaxed atmosphere....Good food........Houston we have a problem..
I can't squeeze any more vacations into the year....
Thanks for the tips guys, this should be fun.


----------



## jngwright

Due to a late breaking development, one of the members of our party will be in a wheelchair for our trip.  We have a standard studio reserved for them and called to add this new information to the reservation.  Do you know where they *may* put them? ( I know that requests aren't guaranteed, etc..) I am just wondering if anyone has had experience with adding this info to a reservation and how it played out


----------



## dianeschlicht

jngwright said:


> Due to a late breaking development, one of the members of our party will be in a wheelchair for our trip.  We have a standard studio reserved for them and called to add this new information to the reservation.  Do you know where they *may* put them? ( I know that requests aren't guaranteed, etc..) I am just wondering if anyone has had experience with adding this info to a reservation and how it played out



What do you mean by "standard studio"?  All studios at OKW are considered deluxe.  If you called to say they need wheelchair access, they will either be given a handicapped accessible room or at the very least  a first floor or elevator building room.  HA rooms are guaranteed.


----------



## jngwright

dianeschlicht said:


> What do you mean by "standard studio"?  All studios at OKW are considered deluxe.  If you called to say they need wheelchair access, they will either be given a handicapped accessible room or at the very least  a first floor or elevator building room.  HA rooms are guaranteed.



Excuse my use of incorrect terminology.  This is our first stay at OKW as DVC owners so I am not an expert (yet).  It is a Deluxe Studio, not HH.  Thank you for answering my question.


----------



## dmoore22

jngwright said:


> Excuse my use of incorrect terminology.  This is our first stay at OKW as DVC owners so I am not an expert (yet).  It is a Deluxe Studio, not HH.  Thank you for answering my question.



If you scroll up to my post with the map you will see which buildings are designated handicapped accessible (outlined in red) and the elevator buildings (#63 and #64).


----------



## dmoore22

glaserjm said:


> Thanks dmoore22, I also see you're a fellow STL-er! Glad to see we're well represented at OKW.


----------



## jngwright

dmoore22 said:


> If you scroll up to my post with the map you will see which buildings are designated handicapped accessible (outlined in red) and the elevator buildings (#63 and #64).



Thank you That is what I was looking for!


----------



## mlittig

DISNEY FIX said:


> Oh by they way how is Olivia's????? We have a couple breakfast ressies there. Any reviews of any meal they serve?



We ate at Olivia's last April and it was so outstanding that I ate there when I went in August   I had the prime rib both times and it melted in my mouth   The Olivia's potatoes are amazing and so is the sauce it has


----------



## dmoore22

mlittig said:


> We ate at Olivia's last April and it was so outstanding that I ate there when I went in August   I had the prime rib both times and it melted in my mouth   The Olivia's potatoes are amazing and so is the sauce it has



We have never been disappointed with the food or service at Olivia's other than the removal of the Conch Fritters from the menu. I blame that on JIm Lewis. 

Seriously, when we're at Olivia's, and OKW, we feel like we are all part of the family. In a matter of a couple of weeks we'll be hearing HOME!!! The rest of life is just an inconvenience we have to tolerate between visits to our OKW home.


----------



## brianheather

Hello OKW Lovers,... In November we will be staying at OKW for the first time. I have heard good and bad things from people. We have always stayed at BWV and AKV... Please sell me on OKW. It looks huge.


----------



## Deb & Bill

brianheather said:


> Hello OKW Lovers,... In November we will be staying at OKW for the first time. I have heard good and bad things from people. We have always stayed at BWV and AKV... Please sell me on OKW. It looks huge.



Read the thread and ask questions once you are through.


----------



## Dan Stephens

Can I take the OKW boat directly to either Saratoga Springs or Port Orleans, or do I have to take it to DTD to transfer to a boat for those resorts? Any estimate on the length of time it takes from OKW to DTD by boat? Also, what is the distance approximately for the walking path from OKW to SSR? Is there a walking path from OKW to POR? Thanks!


----------



## edk35

Dan Stephens said:


> Can I take the OKW boat directly to either Saratoga Springs or Port Orleans, or do I have to take it to DTD to transfer to a boat for those resorts? Any estimate on the length of time it takes from OKW to DTD by boat? Also, what is the distance approximately for the walking path from OKW to SSR? Is there a walking path from OKW to POR? Thanks!



Unless it has changed again..... you can't go from OKW to SSR. Maybe it changes throughout the year but last Jan.....we had to take a different boat to OKW. Used to....you would stop at SSR on the way to DTD and stop at SSR on  the way back to OKW. Not sure that you can actually walk to SSR from OKW.  You can walk both ways to DTD from SSR though.


----------



## dianeschlicht

That's correct about the boat.  You can walk from OKW to SSR and DTD, but I don't believe you can walk from OKW to POR.


----------



## dianeschlicht

brianheather said:


> Hello OKW Lovers,... In November we will be staying at OKW for the first time. I have heard good and bad things from people. We have always stayed at BWV and AKV... Please sell me on OKW. It looks huge.



Most of us on this thread LOVE OKW.  Is there some specific concern you have that was not covered in other posts?  The size is a plus in my book instead of a negative.


----------



## krisnchris

I can do online check-in tomorrow!!!  Soooooo excited to be exploring OKW soon!!!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## Disney_Mama

Just booked a GV for first week of March 2012.  Can't wait.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Disney_Mama said:


> Just booked a GV for first week of March 2012.  Can't wait.


Wow!  That's lucky to find one 7 months out!


----------



## Disney_Mama

dianeschlicht said:


> Wow!  That's lucky to find one 7 months out!



That's what I thought.  I could not believe my luck.  I phoned member services on Friday and almost fell off my chair when she said it was available.  I honestly was ready to book a two bedroom and a studio.  Now just keeping my fingers crossed that our friends don't cancel on us.


----------



## mecllap

brianheather said:


> Hello OKW Lovers,... In November we will be staying at OKW for the first time. I have heard good and bad things from people. We have always stayed at BWV and AKV... Please sell me on OKW. It looks huge.



If you are driving, the parking and getting around the resort situation is much better than BWV and AKV.  You aren't forced into using bell services for your luggage.  The balconies/patios are much roomier and have pretty, quiet views (or not exciting ones, if you like to have the savannah or boardwalk view).  If you have a car, it's much closer to get "off-site" for groceries, etc.  If you fly in, be sure to have the front desk explain the internal bus system to you -- which busses leave the resort from near your room, and which ones get you back.  It is a huge resort, but very lovely.  Please enjoy what it is, and don't worry about "bad things" you've heard.  All the DVC resorts have plusses and minusses (if you need to find them).


----------



## gonecrusin

Disney_Mama said:


> That's what I thought.  I could not believe my luck.  I phoned member services on Friday and almost fell off my chair when she said it was available.  I honestly was ready to book a two bedroom and a studio.  Now just keeping my fingers crossed that our friends don't cancel on us.



I'm ready to stand in if you need someone   You won't even know I'm there.  I promise we will meet before the trip!  

I just couldn't resist.  We have been in the same situation.  It was meant to be.


----------



## gonecrusin

brianheather said:


> Hello OKW Lovers,... In November we will be staying at OKW for the first time. I have heard good and bad things from people. We have always stayed at BWV and AKV... Please sell me on OKW. It looks huge.



OKW is our first home resort.  We still love to stay there and call it home.  Yeah, we have stayed at BLT, AKV, BCV, GC but OKW is home.  It's very relaxing and peaceful but we have had lots of fun.  THis is the best resort if you love to take walks or bike ride.  Be sure if you are going downtown to take the boat one or both ways.


----------



## GranJan

Disney_Mama said:


> Just booked a GV for first week of March 2012.  Can't wait.



I didn't think that was possible! Actually you're about 6 mo out. We've got a trip planned for the first week of May & already have AKL booked but plan to change at 7 mo...I've been checking our options...we're going to have to rent points to get a 2bed & a studio at most resorts. We wanted to be near Epcot for the Flower & Garden show, but I was just checking the points for the GV last night...most are way too many points...but when I saw how low the OKW GV was I told my husband we should just try that. We could use the money we'd save not renting points & rent 2 cars. He said it would probably be impossible to get one at 7 mo...I guess he's wrong! We may give it a try in 2 weeks. I like the idea that we'll all be together instead of some being in a separate studio. I really want to stay at OKW. I told my husband if we don't do it this trip, we're going back without the kids & grandkids to stay there & skip the parks. Have fun!


----------



## dmoore22

brianheather said:


> Hello OKW Lovers,... In November we will be staying at OKW for the first time. I have heard good and bad things from people. We have always stayed at BWV and AKV... Please sell me on OKW. It looks huge.



I'm not sure that I could really add much to what mecllap and the other 'OKW Lovers" have already said. Both BWV, AKV, as all the other DVC resorts, are very, very nice places to stay. With OKW you actually feel like your on vacation. If you need to decompress from the madness of the world, and the parks, OKW is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## BlackRock

We love staying at OKW; I love the size of the rooms.

Blackrock


----------



## gonecrusin

BlackRock said:


> We love staying at OKW; I love the size of the rooms.
> 
> Blackrock



When they built the new DVCs they said that OKW has too much wasted space.  I could live there!


----------



## Candy Orlando

I love the bedroom down a hallway and not on top of the livingroom. I also love the full size laundryroom and the full size patio. The large round kitchen table is nice too. I could go on and on. I just love OKW!!!!!


----------



## yellowfish78

How are most of the "floors" laid out?  Like is it studio - one bedroom - one bedroom - studio?  Or does it depend on the building you are in?  I'm only asking because we have two 2B in HH reserved, and wasn't sure if we'd be next to each other, across from each other or if I'm pushing my luck and we'll just be in the same building...  

Hopefully that makes sense.  ELEVEN more days!


----------



## gonecrusin

yellowfish78 said:


> How are most of the "floors" laid out?  Like is it studio - one bedroom - one bedroom - studio?  Or does it depend on the building you are in?  I'm only asking because we have two 2B in HH reserved, and wasn't sure if we'd be next to each other, across from each other or if I'm pushing my luck and we'll just be in the same building...
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense.  ELEVEN more days!



At OKW there is a two bedroom and a two bedroom lockout which is a one bedroom with a connecting door to a studio, therefore, the studio has it's own exterior door.  The bedrooms are on opposite sides of the living room/kitchen/dining area.  Hope this helps.


----------



## dmoore22

gonecrusin said:


> At OKW there is a two bedroom and a two bedroom lockout which is a one bedroom with a connecting door to a studio, therefore, the studio has it's own exterior door.  The bedrooms are on opposite sides of the living room/kitchen/dining area.  Hope this helps.



http://**************.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Old-Key-West-Two-Bedroom-Villa-Floor-Plan-Layout.jpg

http://www.ineedavacation.com/disneyworld/old_key_west_st_plan.html


----------



## KatMark

We fly out in two days for Florida and spend our arrival night at a LaQuinta, then two nights at AKL and then four nights (starting the 25th) at OKW...getting really excited.


----------



## jngwright

KatMark said:


> We fly out in two days for Florida and spend our arrival night at a LaQuinta, then two nights at AKL and then four nights (starting the 25th) at OKW...getting really excited.



Hey friend! Have so much fun!!!  I can't wait to hear your take on OKW (and AKV) when you get back


----------



## yellowfish78

gonecrusin said:


> At OKW there is a two bedroom and a two bedroom lockout which is a one bedroom with a connecting door to a studio, therefore, the studio has it's own exterior door.  The bedrooms are on opposite sides of the living room/kitchen/dining area.  Hope this helps.


So if I walked down a hallway in one of the buildings at OKW, I'd pass a studio first, then a one bedroom, then a 2 bedroom lockout?


----------



## Brenle

yellowfish78 said:


> So if I walked down a hallway in one of the buildings at OKW, I'd pass a studio first, then a one bedroom, then a 2 bedroom lockout?


 
I think you'll find this link helpful:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=146435





KatMark said:


> We fly out in two days for Florida and spend our arrival night at a LaQuinta, then two nights at AKL and then four nights (starting the 25th) at OKW...getting really excited.


 
Hoping you have a great vacation.   Can't wait to spend time at OKW so when you return, share your joy and tell us how it went.


----------



## Deb & Bill

yellowfish78 said:


> So if I walked down a hallway in one of the buildings at OKW, I'd pass a studio first, then a one bedroom, then a 2 bedroom lockout?



There aren't any hallways.  Just outside stairs. They go to a few of the villas on the second and third floors.  Each building has maybe three or four sets of stairs that go up to the upper floors.


----------



## dianeschlicht

yellowfish78 said:


> So if I walked down a hallway in one of the buildings at OKW, I'd pass a studio first, then a one bedroom, then a 2 bedroom lockout?



Pretty hard to walk down a hallway at OKW since they don't have any.  All buildings are laid out differently, but for the most part, the lock off units are on the outside ends of the buildings.  That means all studios are on the ends of buildings.  Most dedicated 2 bedrooms will be in the middle.  There is a building layout on here somewhere that Doc did years ago.  If I can find it, I'll repost it here.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Okay, here's what Doc posted about the OKW building layouts.

There are seven different configurations. I have assigned a letter designation to each type described below (these are my own observations and are NOT official.) All room rooms are numbered from right to left as you look at the building from the parking area. Each floor will be numbered by building number, floor and room. The studio on the lower right first floor of building 16 is #1610. The 1BR next door is #1611.

GV's are found in Buildings 15,16,19,22,25,29,43,48,49,51,53 and 63.
Buildings 62, 63 and 64 all have elevators but no other Buildings are accessible above the ground floor.
As of June 1, 2007 - all WDW resorts are smoke-free with no smoking allowed in rooms, balconies, and patios as well all public areas. There will be designated smoking areas available outdoors.

All of the following descriptions are listed from right to left, as you face the building from the parking area.

Type A buildings are all 3 stories. 
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
3rd Floor- 2,2,2
Buildings 13,20,21,23,26,27,28,32,33,34,36,37,39,41,42,45,46 ,47,50,52,54,56 and 62 are all Type A.

Type B buildings are all 2 stories.
1st Floor- S,1,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,2,1,S
Buildings 11,17,24,30,31,40,44 and 55 are all Type B.

Type C buildings are all 3 stories.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,1,S (#6322 is a HCA GV)
3rd Floor- GV, GV (upper floors)
Buildings 15,16 19,22,25,29,43,49,51,53 and 63 are all Type C.

Type D buildings are all 3 stories.
1st Floor- 2,1,S,S,1,1,S,S,1,2
2nd Floor- 2,1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1,2
3rd Floor- 1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1
Buildings 14,18,35 and 38 are all Type D.

Type E- #48 is a 3 story building.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,GV (#4815 is a HCA GV)
2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,GV,GV(upper Floor)
3rd Floor- GV,GV,GV (upper floor of all)

Type E- #49 is a 3 story building.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,GV,1,S
3rd Floor- GV,GV,GV (upper floor of all)

Building 48 and 49 are the only Type E buildings and each has a variant configuration.

TypeF is a 3 story building.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S,1,S
3rd Floor- S,1,2,2
Building 64 is the only Type F.

TypeG is a 2 story building.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2
2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,2
Building 12 is the only Type G.


----------



## yellowfish78

Thank you!  This is what I was looking for!  I thought I had found something in the past and couldn't find it again.  

And I knew there weren't any hallways, I just wasn't sure how to explain what I was looking for.    Sometimes its hard to explain what you need.  

Thanks again everyone!  Checking in online today since we are at our 10 day mark!!


----------



## gonecrusin

yellowfish78 said:


> Thank you!  This is what I was looking for!  I thought I had found something in the past and couldn't find it again.
> 
> And I knew there weren't any hallways, I just wasn't sure how to explain what I was looking for.    Sometimes its hard to explain what you need.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!  Checking in online today since we are at our 10 day mark!!



You will be pleased.  Have a great time and report back when you return, please.


----------



## KatMark

jngwright said:


> Hey friend! Have so much fun!!!  I can't wait to hear your take on OKW (and AKV) when you get back



Hi there; I promise to report back. I can't believe we leave tomorrow. 



Brenle said:


> Hoping you have a great vacation.   Can't wait to spend time at OKW so when you return, share your joy and tell us how it went.



I will be sure to give a review when we are home.


----------



## Simba22

KatMark said:


> Hi there; I promise to report back. I can't believe we leave tomorrow.
> 
> I will be sure to give a review when we are home.



I can't believe you are leaving tomorrow either!!    I can't wait to hear your review of OKW...only 291 days until I check-in there myself!


----------



## godisneyfrommd

hello all! I'm mike and my DW Katie and DS Tyler(4 months) will be proud owners of OKW with a December use year starting this year.  For those of you with OKW experience, what do you think the chances of getting a # bedroom villa the first weekend in October of 2012 would be with a December use year?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Deb & Bill

godisneyfrommd said:


> hello all! I'm mike and my DW Katie and DS Tyler(4 months) will be proud owners of OKW with a December use year starting this year.  For those of you with OKW experience, what do you think the chances of getting a # bedroom villa the first weekend in October of 2012 would be with a December use year?  Thanks in advance



Your UY should have no impact on when you book.  You can book that reservation in November for October as long as you will have enough points for the reservation.


----------



## Anna114

Mike congrats on your purchase! I assume you mean a 3 bedroom? I assume since the number sign is on the same key as the 3 lol. Your use year should have nothing to do with you ability to book. As long as you have enough points banked, borrowed and current you should be ok. I've never booked a grand villa but my understanding is they go fast and there are not that many of them. I would book on the first day that you can. The DVC website tells you when your 11 months out is.


----------



## godisneyfrommd

thanks everyone! i was thinking about it because if I couldn't book until december, it would only be 10 months out for oct 2012 and some people would have a 2 month head start on me


----------



## godisneyfrommd

ok here is another question.  we took a tour of the resort. we were thinking that the buildings with views of the water would be a nice one to try and get. would that be accurate?


----------



## dianeschlicht

godisneyfrommd said:


> ok here is another question.  we took a tour of the resort. we were thinking that the buildings with views of the water would be a nice one to try and get. would that be accurate?



You can make that request when you book.  Our favorite GV building is 15.  Not a lot of water to view, but some.  Just request water view when you book.


----------



## bunkkinsmom

godisneyfrommd said:


> ok here is another question.  we took a tour of the resort. we were thinking that the buildings with views of the water would be a nice one to try and get. would that be accurate?



The GV in 63 has an amazing water view.  Also VERY close to the Hospitality House even though it is not in the HH category.  I would go so far as to say that the building 62/63/64 area is my personal favorite.  I have stayed in that GV and it is beautiful!


----------



## dmoore22

godisneyfrommd said:


> ok here is another question.  we took a tour of the resort. we were thinking that the buildings with views of the water would be a nice one to try and get. would that be accurate?



I would recommend the Hospitality House area. It's a short walk to "The Gurgling Suitcase" which has the best water view - - - and its a short stagger back to the room.


----------



## chepic

dmoore22 said:


> I would recommend the Hospitality House area. It's a short walk to "The Gurgling Suitcase" which has the best water view - - - and its a short stagger back to the room.



You slay me with your comments.....all very true!!!!    We have stumbled "home" many a time from there.

cheryl


----------



## dvczerfs

chepic said:


> You slay me with your comments.....all very true!!!!    We have stumbled "home" many a time from there.
> 
> cheryl



 darn buildings and room doors all start looking the same.


----------



## saintstickets

dvczerfs said:


> darn buildings and room doors all start looking the same.



It's okay.  We're all DVC family here.  If you end up at our room, come on in and sleep it off on the couch!


----------



## dmoore22

saintstickets said:


> It's okay.  We're all DVC family here.  If you end up at our room, come on in and sleep it off on the couch!



That was your villa? I thought I was sleeping it off in the "Papa's Den!" hic


----------



## chepic

My husband did that one night with his buddies, so look out!!!!    We will be down there in January for the marathon, so I will appologize now for any stumbling home that may occur!!

che


----------



## Tony-NJ

chepic said:


> My husband did that one night with his buddies, so look out!!!!    che



That sounds like an awesome time!


----------



## chepic

At least on the cruise his buddy was able to find a porthole to sleep in!!!


----------



## dmoore22

chepic said:


> At least on the cruise his buddy was able to find a porthole to sleep in!!!



Was that the vent for the head?


----------



## chepic

dmoore22 said:


> Was that the vent for the head?



heee heeeee....I will try to find the picture and post.

Just don't go to a Nascar race with him.  He had left our colman popup to go to a port-a-pottie and walked into someone's $200,000 rig, got in bed and fell asleep.  The guy who owned it got up, put a flashlight in his face and yelled..."you're in the wrong camper dude!!"  The next day they all were laughing when he went by. Brought him some beer to make up for the mistake, and all was well.  But trust me, we never let him live it down.

che


----------



## Catira

Hi we arrive 10/22 at around 12pm to OKW. We plan to shop for groceries before arriving at resort. If our room is not ready when we arrive, is it possible to get any perishables we may have refrigerated?

Thanks


----------



## dianeschlicht

Catira said:


> Hi we arrive 10/22 at around 12pm to OKW. We plan to shop for groceries before arriving at resort. If our room is not ready when we arrive, is it possible to get any perishables we may have refrigerated?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, just give it to guest services and they'll keep it for you and deliver it once you are in the villa.


----------



## Catira

dianeschlicht said:


> Yes, just give it to guest services and they'll keep it for you and deliver it once you are in the villa.



Thank you for your quick respond. Now, I don't have to worry about our groceries.


----------



## dmoore22

In a matter of days my DW and I will be celebrating our 41st Wedding Anniversary at OKW. We're taking an extended weekend trip to enjoy the F&W Festival, MNSSHP, The Gurgling Suitcase and . . .


----------



## Cinders Mum

finally we are almost there.  Tomorrow we check in for 15 days...  
I know there's a turtle krawl with my name on it. 

Val


----------



## cherjp

val have a fab time ! xx


----------



## dvczerfs

were home!!! got in last night. we are in bldg 25 and as soon as the sun comes up i can tell you what the view is. the remod looks good. i hate change but we like it. its still okw, how can you not like it. nice tv in the bedroom, no longer have to put on field glasses to see the tv!


----------



## Cinders Mum

cherjp said:


> val have a fab time ! xx



Thanks Cheryl,
Hope you are well honey, not had a chance to speak to you in a while (and not properly since November..  )

Val
xx


----------



## dvczerfs

if anyone needs a fix. here is the view from our patio today. i couldnt wait for the sun to come up so i could see what it looked like. we are in 25.








ill have to figure how many points i need a year to live here. i dont think my 400 will do it. we love this place!


----------



## chepic

dvczerfs said:


> if anyone needs a fix. here is the view from our patio today. i couldnt wait for the sun to come up so i could see what it looked like. we are in 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill have to figure how many points i need a year to live here. i dont think my 400 will do it. we love this place!



Know that feeling!!!!!!!!

che


----------



## DISNEY FIX

We will be checking in on Oct. 4th, late like 11pm ugggg, new to resort, no car, no clue and are prepared to get lost......Besides for that....
If I need a cab at 7:30 am where am I going to be able to catch one? Do I call Valet and hoof it over to HH?
Little help please.


----------



## dianeschlicht

DISNEY FIX said:


> We will be checking in on Oct. 4th, late like 11pm ugggg, new to resort, no car, no clue and are prepared to get lost......Besides for that....
> If I need a cab at 7:30 am where am I going to be able to catch one? Do I call Valet and hoof it over to HH?
> Little help please.



No need to get lost.  They'll probably take you to your room in one of the little carts.  

Why do you need a cab?  There's a phone in your room....it works quite well to call things like cabs, front desk, housekeeping etc.  Also, no need to walk any farther than the nearest bus stop.  ALL buses stop at HH last, so if you have a need to go there (I rarely do), any bus will take you there.  Park buses are usually running by 7:30 anyway.


----------



## dianeschlicht

dvczerfs said:


> if anyone needs a fix. here is the view from our patio today. i couldnt wait for the sun to come up so i could see what it looked like. we are in 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill have to figure how many points i need a year to live here. i dont think my 400 will do it. we love this place!



Thanks for the OKW fix!!!  We wont be there until March, so I needed your photos!  I keep forgetting that we aren't staying at OKW in December.  How am I ever going to spend a whole 9 days elsewhere on Disney property???


----------



## DISNEY FIX

dianeschlicht said:


> No need to get lost.  They'll probably take you to your room in one of the little carts.  .



That would be awsome, whom should we grease for that.



dianeschlicht said:


> Why do you need a cab?  There's a phone in your room....it works quite well to call things like cabs, front desk, housekeeping etc.  Also, no need to walk any farther than the nearest bus stop.  ALL buses stop at HH last, so if you have a need to go there (I rarely do), any bus will take you there.  Park buses are usually running by 7:30 anyway.



We need a cab a few times we have a couple Kona's at 7:30, steam train tour 7:30, Segway tour 7:30.....that type of stuff....
Cabs are gotten at HH, right?


----------



## dianeschlicht

DISNEY FIX said:


> That would be awsome, whom should we grease for that.
> 
> Whomever takes you there should get the tip.
> 
> We need a cab a few times we have a couple Kona's at 7:30, steam train tour 7:30, Segway tour 7:30.....that type of stuff....
> Cabs are gotten at HH, right?


I think they will come right to your building.  I've seen cabs at the different buildings before.

We've never had a problem getting to things like that on the bus system.  We usually do the early morning tour things like Segway etc, and we've always taken the buses.  It's great that early too....nobody else on the bus!


----------



## dmoore22

dianeschlicht said:


> No need to get lost.  They'll probably take you to your room in one of the little carts.
> 
> Why do you need a cab?  There's a phone in your room....it works quite well to call things like cabs, front desk, housekeeping etc.  Also, no need to walk any farther than the nearest bus stop.  ALL buses stop at HH last, so if you have a need to go there (I rarely do), any bus will take you there.  Park buses are usually running by 7:30 anyway.



I definitely need to go to HH. Or at least cut through on my way to The Gurgling Suitcase.


----------



## dvczerfs

tonights sunset on the bridge at okw.


----------



## supersuperwendy

So I wasn't sure exactly what to request at OKW so the other day I called MS and requested a water view....she said you mean a canal view?  I said...UM..I guess so lol.  

How are "canal views"?


----------



## dvczerfs

supersuperwendy said:


> So I wasn't sure exactly what to request at OKW so the other day I called MS and requested a water view....she said you mean a canal view?  I said...UM..I guess so lol.
> 
> How are "canal views"?


----------



## dvczerfs

that canal runs up the left side of okw as you are coming into okw.if you look at an okw map, it will show you what area to ask for. or im sure the cm already knows what your looking for. i like the golf course views like i have now. a few posts back are some pics. well kept areas.


----------



## chepic

dvczerfs said:


> tonights sunset on the bridge at okw.



Love it!!!!!!!!!!!  So Jealous!!!!!!!!!  An't wait for January!!!!!!!!!

Cheryl


----------



## Checkers

Wow, hope we are lucky enough to get that view in 3 weeks!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Does anyone know the number to fax a room request?


----------



## Candy Orlando

dvczerfs, great canal view photo! I feel like I can walk right into it! I love palm trees!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Leleluvsdis said:


> Does anyone know the number to fax a room request?



Even if you had the number, it would get thrown in the trash. DVC stopped accepting faxes many years ago.  Just call MS and add it to your reservation.  Or if you booked through Disney Reservation Center, call them and add it.  Or if you had a Travel Agent make your reservation, ask them to add it.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Has anyone ever gotten a horrible view at OKW?  So far all the pictures I've seen look so nice!


----------



## dvczerfs

Candy Orlando said:


> dvczerfs, great canal view photo! I feel like I can walk right into it! I love palm trees!



 funny you said that. we took the boat from dtd back to okw this afternoon and the boat driver was pointing things out, he told us those are not palm trees but date trees. they are not edable but they are date trees. broke my wifes heart! so everytime we go pass them i say, those date trees are really nice today. she says there still palm trees to her.


----------



## Rest&Relax

supersuperwendy said:


> Has anyone ever gotten a horrible view at OKW?  So far all the pictures I've seen look so nice!



Been staying there since 93 and love all the views I ever had.  All views from a OKW balcony is better than any other resort.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Rest&Relax said:


> Been staying there since 93 and love all the views I ever had.  All views from a OKW balcony is better than any other resort.



Only once....building 29.  Oops, we actually had a less than desireable one in building 36 once too.  We were in the 1 bedroom near the right end of the building, and our view was of the balcony of the building next door.


----------



## Candy Orlando

dvczerfs, I love to learn new things. I didn't know where dates came from. The trees are called date palm trees. I looked them up on Google! Thanks, now I know more things about OKW. It's my favorite resort.


----------



## chepic

supersuperwendy said:


> Has anyone ever gotten a horrible view at OKW?  So far all the pictures I've seen look so nice!



Once....building 29 last studio on the ground level all the way to the left if you are facing the building.  Our "patio" was facing a huge plant, and the window looked out over the AC units 

Other than that, since we joined in 1997, we have always gotten a fabulous room view!

che


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Deb & Bill said:


> Even if you had the number, it would get thrown in the trash. DVC stopped accepting faxes many years ago.  Just call MS and add it to your reservation.  Or if you booked through Disney Reservation Center, call them and add it.  Or if you had a Travel Agent make your reservation, ask them to add it.



WE traded in via RCI, so should we call disney, or who?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Leleluvsdis said:


> WE traded in via RCI, so should we call disney, or who?



You call the number on your reservation.


----------



## P&B's Mom

Just read for over an hour and am convinced this will be my next DVC reservation!  We will be in a studio--not my first choice, but I am a little points "poor" since we are traveling at Christmas this year.

Couple of questions:
1.  What are the chance that I be able to get HH booking category at 7-months out?

2.  I think we will need an elevator building.  Are all rooms HA ones in those buildings or just some?

3.  My kids like the themed pools and community hall, so if I don't get HH category, what should I request to be somewhat close.

4.  Planning on spending days at resort and nights at the parks.  Activities for the kids besides the pool?

Can't wait to book here!  My kids love AKV and were not fans of BLT, so I hope OKW will become one of their favs!


----------



## Deb & Bill

P&B's Mom said:


> Just read for over an hour and am convinced this will be my next DVC reservation!  We will be in a studio--not my first choice, but I am a little points "poor" since we are traveling at Christmas this year.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 1.  What are the chance that I be able to get HH booking category at 7-months out?
> 
> 2.  I think we will need an elevator building.  Are all rooms HA ones in those buildings or just some?
> 
> 3.  My kids like the themed pools and community hall, so if I don't get HH category, what should I request to be somewhat close.
> 
> 4.  Planning on spending days at resort and nights at the parks.  Activities for the kids besides the pool?
> 
> Can't wait to book here!  My kids love AKV and were not fans of BLT, so I hope OKW will become one of their favs!



1 and 2 can't both happen because Bldg 62, 63 and 64 (elevator bldgs) are not in the booking area for HH. 

You are never far from the main pool and the CH.  Hop any bus and it will stop in that area last.  Then walk over to the Peninsular Road bus stop and catch a bus back to your area.  Or take the short walk (about 5-10 minutes).  

Check the Community Hall schedule of activities.


----------



## dmoore22

Deb & Bill said:


> 1 and 2 can't both happen because Bldg 62, 63 and 64 (elevator bldgs) are not in the booking area for HH.
> 
> You are never far from the main pool and the CH.  Hop any bus and it will stop in that area last.  Then walk over to the Peninsular Road bus stop and catch a bus back to your area.  Or take the short walk (about 5-10 minutes).
> 
> Check the Community Hall schedule of activities.


----------



## P&B's Mom

Deb & Bill said:


> 1 and 2 can't both happen because Bldg 62, 63 and 64 (elevator bldgs) are not in the booking area for HH.
> 
> You are never far from the main pool and the CH.  Hop any bus and it will stop in that area last.  Then walk over to the Peninsular Road bus stop and catch a bus back to your area.  Or take the short walk (about 5-10 minutes).
> 
> Check the Community Hall schedule of activities.



Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## P&B's Mom

Deb & Bill said:


> 1 and 2 can't both happen because Bldg 62, 63 and 64 (elevator bldgs) are not in the booking area for HH.
> 
> You are never far from the main pool and the CH.  Hop any bus and it will stop in that area last.  Then walk over to the Peninsular Road bus stop and catch a bus back to your area.  Or take the short walk (about 5-10 minutes).
> 
> Check the Community Hall schedule of activities.



One more question, are buildings 62, 63, 64 the only elevator buildings?


----------



## Deb & Bill

P&B's Mom said:


> One more question, are buildings 62, 63, 64 the only elevator buildings?



Yes, they were added after the fact.  Where those three are located used to be the location of the Commodore House (the sales office in the early days).


----------



## KatMark

We are still in Florida (in Marco Island until Wednesday), but we had a wonderful four days at OKW from Sunday - the 25th until departing on Thursday, the 29th. We would NOT hesitate to stay there again -- it was beautiful.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

KatMark said:


> We are still in Florida (in Marco Island until Wednesday), but we had a wonderful four days at OKW from Sunday - the 25th until departing on Thursday, the 29th. We would NOT hesitate to stay there again --* it was beautiful.*


----------



## Deb & Bill

KatMark said:


> We are still in Florida (in Marco Island until Wednesday), but we had a wonderful four days at OKW from Sunday - the 25th until departing on Thursday, the 29th. We would NOT hesitate to stay there again -- it was beautiful.



Marco Island and OKW - my favorite combination.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

I wish I would have gotten the mans name that I talked to today, but he was HORRIBLE!!! His computer stopped and working and he said "well at least you have enough information to sounds like you know what you are talking about when you call back" Seriously???? Who says that!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

the start of day 9 and im still looking at this every morning.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Leleluvsdis said:


> I wish I would have gotten the mans name that I talked to today, but he was HORRIBLE!!! His computer stopped and working and he said "well at least you have enough information to sounds like you know what you are talking about when you call back" Seriously???? Who says that!!!


What man, where?  Which computer?  OKW front desk, MS???  If he was talking about getting into your unit via the text message, then he was probably right.  You can't get the unit  number until they text you to tell you it's ready.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

dianeschlicht said:


> What man, where?  Which computer?  OKW front desk, MS???  If he was talking about getting into your unit via the text message, then he was probably right.  You can't get the unit  number until they text you to tell you it's ready.



Sorry I was so mad!!! I was speaking with DVC reservations, and I was asking why we had a unit number on our reservation and if that was the unit we had been assigned. We don't get there until next friday, and it was his computer not working.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Leleluvsdis said:


> Sorry I was so mad!!! I was speaking with DVC reservations, and I was asking why we had a unit number on our reservation and if that was the unit we had been assigned. We don't get there until next friday, and it was his computer not working.



Your unit is not assigned yet at this time.  You won't know where you are staying until after you check in.  Even then, your villa might not be ready.  The number may just reference the trade since you are RCI, correct?  

The IT system at WDW and DVC is not the best and they have computer problems from time to time.  In that case, it's just best to call back.  If the CM you talked to wasn't that familiar with RCI, he might not have known what you were talking about.


----------



## gonecrusin

Deb & Bill said:


> Your unit is not assigned yet at this time.  You won't know where you are staying until after you check in.  Even then, your villa might not be ready.  The number may just reference the trade since you are RCI, correct?
> 
> The IT system at WDW and DVC is not the best and they have computer problems from time to time.  In that case, it's just best to call back.  If the CM you talked to wasn't that familiar with RCI, he might not have known what you were talking about.



It's not unusual to have to call back.  There are many times that the CM I talk to doesn't know what they are talking about and I have to call back until I find someone that knows what they are talking about.  Used to be the majority were very knowledgeable but not so any more.  I will say I wouldn't want their job because things are always changing and it's got to be hard to keep up with.  I appreciate those that say I really don't know and put me on hold to find out or refer me to someone else.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Leleluvsdis said:


> Sorry I was so mad!!! I was speaking with DVC reservations, and I was asking why we had a unit number on our reservation and if that was the unit we had been assigned. We don't get there until next friday, and it was his computer not working.



Okay, so it sounds like you are trading in through RCI.  In that case, the "unit number" you have on your information means nothing.  It's usually a random number that has nothing to do with actual units.  For example:  If you have a "unit number" that means a specific villa at OKW, it would be a 4 digit number.  The first 2 digits are the building number and the last 2 are the specific unit in that building.  I suspect your number is something less than a 4 digit number and is likely just an RCI designation for the resort.

Actual unit assignments don't take place until about a week out, and are done directly at the resort.  None of us owners know which unit we will get until after check in time.  Often when we check in before 4:00 we will be given the building number so we know where to park, but the actual unit number will only be given when the unit is ready for occupancy.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Deb & Bill said:


> Your unit is not assigned yet at this time.  You won't know where you are staying until after you check in.  Even then, your villa might not be ready.  The number may just reference the trade since you are RCI, correct?
> 
> The IT system at WDW and DVC is not the best and they have computer problems from time to time.  In that case, it's just best to call back.  If the CM you talked to wasn't that familiar with RCI, he might not have known what you were talking about.





gonecrusin said:


> It's not unusual to have to call back.  There are many times that the CM I talk to doesn't know what they are talking about and I have to call back until I find someone that knows what they are talking about.  Used to be the majority were very knowledgeable but not so any more.  I will say I wouldn't want their job because things are always changing and it's got to be hard to keep up with.  I appreciate those that say I really don't know and put me on hold to find out or refer me to someone else.





dianeschlicht said:


> Okay, so it sounds like you are trading in through RCI.  In that case, the "unit number" you have on your information means nothing.  It's usually a random number that has nothing to do with actual units.  For example:  If you have a "unit number" that means a specific villa at OKW, it would be a 4 digit number.  The first 2 digits are the building number and the last 2 are the specific unit in that building.  I suspect your number is something less than a 4 digit number and is likely just an RCI designation for the resort.
> 
> Actual unit assignments don't take place until about a week out, and are done directly at the resort.  None of us owners know which unit we will get until after check in time.  Often when we check in before 4:00 we will be given the building number so we know where to park, but the actual unit number will only be given when the unit is ready for occupancy.



Thank you everyone for your response! I do realize that computer problems happen, and they don't know everything. I don't have a problem with any of that by any means. If he would have put me on hold, that would have been fine. It was the manner in which the call was handled was what I had a problem with. This was not the entire conversation. There was a lot more to it, and a lot of looking at the phone with a did he just say that look. I never expect someone to know everything, actually it is a great thing to verify when you are unsure bc it saves me time in the long run. I figured it was an RCI thing, but I wanted to make sure since we are less than 2 weeks out and I couldn't find that unit number KWIM. I have never traded into DVC via RCI. I appologize if I have offended anyone, that was not my intentions at all. I was completely appauled by the mannerisim and attitude the CM had and didn't know if this was a norm with DVC or no.


----------



## KatMark

Deb & Bill said:


> Marco Island and OKW - my favorite combination.



Ours too; we hope to be living in Naples/Marco in four years and then we can visit Disney more often.


----------



## Fundytrail

Just found this slide show on youtube and thought it gave the best overview of OKW I have seen to date.

Picture quality a bit low but you won't be dissapointed 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phBp5HjHT1w&feature=colike


----------



## KatMark

Here are some pictures I took when we were at OKW from September 25 - 29:






















































































Continued in next post


----------



## KatMark

We loved our stay here and would have no problem returning again.


----------



## Fundytrail

KatMark, Thanks for the great photos! 

In particular I love the "Welcome Home" picture


----------



## dianeschlicht

What a great photo synopsis of OKW!  Thanks!  I just KNOW I'm going to be missing it when we stay at AKV in December!  In fact, when thinking of our December trip, I keep picturing us at OKW, even though I know we aren't staying there this trip.  Oh well, we'll be back to OKW in a 2 bedroom in March.


----------



## gonecrusin

dianeschlicht said:


> What a great photo synopsis of OKW!  Thanks!  I just KNOW I'm going to be missing it when we stay at AKV in December!  In fact, when thinking of our December trip, I keep picturing us at OKW, even though I know we aren't staying there this trip.  Oh well, we'll be back to OKW in a 2 bedroom in March.



AKV is nice but different.  We switch back and forth.  But I will say OKW is home.


----------



## KatMark

Fundytrail said:


> KatMark, Thanks for the great photos!
> 
> In particular I love the "Welcome Home" picture



You are most welcome.



dianeschlicht said:


> What a great photo synopsis of OKW!  Thanks!  I just KNOW I'm going to be missing it when we stay at AKV in December!  In fact, when thinking of our December trip, I keep picturing us at OKW, even though I know we aren't staying there this trip.  Oh well, we'll be back to OKW in a 2 bedroom in March.



We stayed at AKV for two nights prior to moving to OKW. We also loved AKV and hope to go back to both some day.


----------



## LONES

Hello!  I'm hoping to get a little help here with some questions I have about OKW.  We normally like to stay at POFQ, but they are booked for the week we would like to go.  We're thinking about getting a 2BR at OKW instead with my parents.

1.  Are 2BR villas located in all of the buildings, or just certain ones?

2.  Mobility issues.... My dad really can't do stairs.  I see only 3 buildings have elevators.  If we request 1st floor because of mobility issues, is there a reasonable chance we would get that?

3.  Where is the boat launch to DTD located.  I've been looking at the resort map, and can't seem to tell where it is.

4.  What is the best way to go about a building/area request?  In a perfect world... we would be as close as possible to the HH and main bus stop, on the 1st floor.

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## dianeschlicht

LONES said:


> Hello!  I'm hoping to get a little help here with some questions I have about OKW.  We normally like to stay at POFQ, but they are booked for the week we would like to go.  We're thinking about getting a 2BR at OKW instead with my parents.
> 
> 1.  Are 2BR villas located in all of the buildings, or just certain ones?There are 2 bedroom villas in every building.
> 
> 2.  Mobility issues.... My dad really can't do stairs.  I see only 3 buildings have elevators.  If we request 1st floor because of mobility issues, is there a reasonable chance we would get that?Request first floor for medical reasons, and you will either get a first floor or an elevator building.
> 
> 3.  Where is the boat launch to DTD located.  I've been looking at the resort map, and can't seem to tell where it is.The boat dock is directly behind Olivia's at Hospitality House.
> 
> 4.  What is the best way to go about a building/area request?  In a perfect world... we would be as close as possible to the HH and main bus stop, on the 1st floor.Are you staying on points or is this a CRO reservation?  If it's a CRO reservation, there is no way you can reserve the Hospitality house category.  There really is no need to be near HH anyway.  You would be best off requesting first floor and near a bus stop for mobility issues.  Every bus, no matter where it's going, will stop at HH last before exiting the resort.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me!



I have answered in the body of your quoted post.


----------



## godisneyfrommd

i have been busy the  past coupe weeks and am catching up on my reading and i just realized i asked the wrong question.. I had asked about booking in October 2012 and the use year.  

I should have been asking, what are the chances of getting a 3 bedroom villa in October 2012 since I can't book anything until December 2011?


----------



## Deb & Bill

godisneyfrommd said:


> i have been busy therse ast coupe weks and am catching up on my reading and i just realized i asked the wrong question.. I had asked about booking in october 2012 and the use year.
> 
> I should have been asking, what are the chances of getting a 3 bedroom villa in october 2012 since I can't book anything until december 2011?



Why are you waiting until Dec 2011?  If you are going in Oct 2012 and you own at OKW, you book it in Nov 2011.  If you don't own at OKW, you book in March 2012.


----------



## godisneyfrommd

Deb & Bill said:


> Why are you waiting until Dec 2011?  If you are going in Oct 2012 and you own at OKW, you book it in Nov 2011.  If you don't own at OKW, you book in March 2012.



ohh, i misunderstood the use year.  i thought if it was December we couldn't book until then


----------



## Deb & Bill

godisneyfrommd said:


> ohh, i misunderstood the use year.  i thought if it was December we couldn't book until then



A lot of new owners make that same mistake.  You can book at 11 months out if you own at the resort or 7 months out if you don't own there.  And it doesnt' matter what your UY is.  You just have to have enough points to book the stay in your account for the day the trip begins (but they take them as soon as you book the trip).


----------



## Wenny

I'm at OKW now... Our second visit. I love this resort. So relaxed!  Do they pump valium into the air or something?  ;-)

This morning it looked like a total rain out, so we planned to visit DTD then take advantage of the community hall.  But after we got back from DTD we found the pool open and practically empty. DD and DH swam for about 3 hours while I hung out under an umbrella, sipping a Turtle Crawl. (thank you for the recommendations.  Best drink ever!)

Another visit to DTD, this time via ferry, then a walk through SSR and we called it a day.  Tomorrow is Epcot. Rain or not.


----------



## merbobear

We booked our 2012 vacation at OKW!  We are not DVC owners, we are renting points through the DVC Rental Store (they have been great so far, btw).  So 5/7-15 we will be staying in a 2BR at OKW. I cannot wait!  

One more month and I can make our ADR's and then I have 6 months to fiddle with them daily


----------



## mlittig

I just rented points for Old Key West  for next April and I cannot wait   12 more days and I can make my ADR


----------



## Shadeaux

Wenny said:


> I'm at OKW now... Our second visit. I love this resort. So relaxed!  Do they pump valium into the air or something?  ;-)



I always say my blood pressure drops as soon as we drive past the guard gate at OKW. Staying at OKW is the best stress reliever!


----------



## Tony-NJ

I'll be arriving in about 26 hours!!!!


----------



## yellowfish78

Just got back!

We were in 1313 and 1323 (units on first and second floor) and had a wonderful view of the 8th green and a water feature.  We swore we saw a bobcat in the bushes outside our room...

We'll definately go back and stay here again - renting is definately the way to go!


----------



## Tony-NJ

yellowfish78 said:


> Just got back!
> 
> We were in 1313 and 1323 (units on first and second floor) and had a wonderful view of the 8th green and a water feature.  We swore we saw a bobcat in the bushes outside our room...
> 
> We'll definately go back and stay here again - renting is definately the way to go!



Any pictures?


----------



## KatMark

yellowfish78 said:


> Just got back!
> 
> We were in 1313 and 1323 (units on first and second floor) and had a wonderful view of the 8th green and a water feature.  We swore we saw a bobcat in the bushes outside our room...
> 
> We'll definately go back and stay here again - renting is definately the way to go!



Welcome back.

We didnt' see a bobcat while at OKW, but we saw our first Disney snake.


----------



## yellowfish78

Tony-NJ said:


> Any pictures?



I think DH got a glimpse of him via his phone...he's at work now so when he gets home...
I didn't see him but the other three adults in the room SWEAR they saw one...


----------



## Tony-NJ

yellowfish78 said:


> I think DH got a glimpse of him via his phone...he's at work now so when he gets home...
> I didn't see him but the other three adults in the room SWEAR they saw one...



Thanks - any pictures of the view too?


----------



## yellowfish78

Tony-NJ said:


> Thanks - any pictures of the view too?



To the right:





To the left:


----------



## Tony-NJ

Thank you! ahhhh Tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## Brenle

Tony-NJ said:


> Thank you! ahhhh Tomorrow!!!!!!


 
Hope you have a great trip and good weather.


----------



## dvczerfs

KatMark said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> We didnt' see a bobcat while at OKW, but we saw our first Disney snake.



 you will never see any mice running around at okw.  the only time i have seen one of those blackish/grey snakes is over by bldg 11 but im sure they are all over. i think someone on this thread posted a pic of a snake in the bathroom on the floor in a one bedroom? with all those little geko things running around, there cant be to many snakes. 
in june we were waiting for the boat to go from the campground to the contemp. i see eveyone pointing into the water. i walk over and you see two eyes looking up at you, gator!!  the boat pulled in and there was a lady flippin out about the gator. the boat driver said, oh, thats just george. hes a six footer and has been around for a few months now. he told the lady where you see water in florida, chances are there is a gator in it. i have seen traps for the gators but like a cm told me, wdw is a big game preserve area. the gators they try to move but you will see alot of deer and other animals.


----------



## KatMark

dvczerfs said:


> you will never see any mice running around at okw.  the only time i have seen one of those blackish/grey snakes is over by bldg 11 but im sure they are all over. i think someone on this thread posted a pic of a snake in the bathroom on the floor in a one bedroom? with all those little geko things running around, there cant be to many snakes.
> in june we were waiting for the boat to go from the campground to the contemp. i see eveyone pointing into the water. i walk over and you see two eyes looking up at you, gator!!  the boat pulled in and there was a lady flippin out about the gator. the boat driver said, oh, thats just george. hes a six footer and has been around for a few months now. he told the lady where you see water in florida, chances are there is a gator in it. i have seen traps for the gators but like a cm told me, wdw is a big game preserve area. the gators they try to move but you will see alot of deer and other animals.



We were in building 40 and that is where I saw it (husband would have freaked if he saw it). Believe it or not, we also saw one at the condo in Marco Island the week after we were at Disney. We have stayed at the Coronado nine times, and there gators in the water for three years in a row there. It's Florida...we expect it. 

I'm sorry I never contacted you. By the time our son got there, we got so busy that I forgot.


----------



## Brenle

Quick question for the OKW experts.  Is there a drink at OKW called a turtle crawl?  If so, what's in it?


----------



## dvczerfs

KatMark said:


> We were in building 40 and that is where I saw it (husband would have freaked if he saw it). Believe it or not, we also saw one at the condo in Marco Island the week after we were at Disney. We have stayed at the Coronado nine times, and there gators in the water for three years in a row there. It's Florida...we expect it.
> 
> I'm sorry I never contacted you. By the time our son got there, we got so busy that I forgot.



thats ok, im sure our paths will cross again. we started our drive at 3am and i drove the entire way. i made it to the florida welcoming center on i95 by 4pm. i met up with one of the other disdads there for an hour than headed the rest of the way. i had gotten a sore throat in virginia and i was washed out by the time we got unloaded and settled tuesday night. we slept in on wednesday and i wasnt feeling to good wednesday. i slept for about 4 hours before our adr at the rse and crown. 
heres a pic of the meet!!!






hes the one with the badge and the gun!!!!  as you can tell by looking at me, its been a long day!!


----------



## dvczerfs

now you know what some of the unmarked cars look like.   if you get pulled over by this guy, ask him how his spinners on his mini van are doing??  he will know you know me!!


----------



## 91oldkeywest

yes there is a turtle crawl.It is made with ParrotBay Rum.Very good and very strong.When there tell Joe or Ken that Bob and Jim say hi.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

91oldkeywest said:


> When there tell Joe or Ken that Bob and Jim say hi.


 From your name, are you both part of the original chosen few who bought from the beginning?


----------



## saintstickets

For those wondering if there are snakes at WDW (and in particular at OKW), here is a pic taken while we were at OKW during our May, 2010 trip...





Never fear though.  I was told by a high ranking authority (he drives a bus) that this was the ONLY one in all of WDW and we were very fortunate to have seen this rare site.  I was informed that this creature was more scared of us than we were of him (yeah right....tell that to my wife and daughter as they were screaming for me to quit taking pics and get back in the room!)  It's probably my fault because I was feeding the ducks, rabbits and other animals off our first floor balcony and this gentle, slithering specimen just wanted it's share of free food as well.  I mean, we should treat all creatures equally, right?  Don't worry about you seeing him.  I am pretty sure he was last seen heading to IoA to join the Slytherins at WWoHP!


----------



## dvczerfs

saintstickets said:


> For those wondering if there are snakes at WDW (and in particular at OKW), here is a pic taken while we were at OKW during our May, 2010 trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never fear though.  I was told by a high ranking authority (he drives a bus) that this was the ONLY one in all of WDW and we were very fortunate to have seen this rare site.  I was informed that this creature was more scared of us than we were of him (yeah right....tell that to my wife and daughter as they were screaming for me to quit taking pics and get back in the room!)  It's probably my fault because I was feeding the ducks, rabbits and other animals off our first floor balcony and this gentle, slithering specimen just wanted it's share of free food as well.  I mean, we should treat all creatures equally, right?  Don't worry about you seeing him.  I am pretty sure he was last seen heading to IoA to join the Slytherins at WWoHP!


 hay, theres that one snake at okw!!!! we should give him a name.


----------



## Pattiwig

Yeah, like Mia, the snake from the Bronx Zoo that was missing back in March.


----------



## dvczerfs

Pattiwig said:


> Yeah, like Mia, the snake from the Bronx Zoo that was missing back in March.



oh great!!! keep that thing in new york!!!  how far can a snake go? im only about 80 miles from the bronx.  i remember a few years ago, a truck crashed into a reptile farm in the poconos and a bunch of snakes got loose. i dont know if the ever recovered all of them or not.


----------



## BethanyF

Just back a couple days ago from my first stay at OKW and I am crazy in love   Will definitely be staying there again


----------



## BethanyF

Here's the link to all my OKW pics
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a67/bfritz112/Disney/OKW/


----------



## dvczerfs

BethanyF said:


> Here's the link to all my OKW pics
> http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a67/bfritz112/Disney/OKW/



 i think we were there the same time! what bldg were you in? we were in bldg 25.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Wow, I love the pumpkin decorations!


----------



## Brenle

BethanyF said:


> Here's the link to all my OKW pics
> http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a67/bfritz112/Disney/OKW/


 
Great photos.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## KatMark

Thanks for posting the pics. We loved our stay there a couple of weeks as well. 

I love the pumpkin/harvest decorations...they weren't up yet when we were there.


----------



## BethanyF

dvczerfs said:


> i think we were there the same time! what bldg were you in? we were in bldg 25.



we were in building 11



Brenle said:


> Great photos.  Thank you for sharing.



Thanks



BEASLYBOO said:


> Wow, I love the pumpkin decorations!





KatMark said:


> Thanks for posting the pics. We loved our stay there a couple of weeks as well.
> 
> I love the pumpkin/harvest decorations...they weren't up yet when we were there.


They did the fall decorations early Monday morning.  They were just finishing it when we got there for breakfast at about 10


----------



## dvczerfs

BethanyF said:


> we were in building 11
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did the fall decorations early Monday morning.  They were just finishing it when we got there for breakfast at about 10



were you there this past friday and before? we always walked down to the hh bus stop to catch a bus.


----------



## BethanyF

We were only there 5 nights...arrived on Wednesday, left on Monday


----------



## JenEeyore

Getting very excited, we check in at OKW on 11/12...the countdown is shriking!  Haven't posted in ages, but trying to get everything finalized for this trip we've been planning for almost a year. Exciting seeing all the recent pics of the grounds and buildings etc.  We haven't been to OKW since 2008, and can't wait to get back there. Though it isn't our "home" resort, we definately feel at home there. exciting!!


----------



## Fundytrail

Does anyone know if OKW will receive the free WiFi being turned on at some other resorts as of today? 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2816871


----------



## gonecrusin

Fundytrail said:


> Does anyone know if OKW will receive the free WiFi being turned on at some other resorts as of today?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2816871



Just talked to OKW and they said that it isn't available there yet.  They are phasing the different resorts in and OKW doesn't have a date yet.  The Contemporary is the lastest to get it.


----------



## Fundytrail

http://wdwmagic.com/Resorts/Walt-Di...g-at-most-Walt-Disney-World-Resorts-today.htm

Free 'in-room' wireless internet starting at most Walt Disney World Resorts today 
Oct 14, 2011 

One of the most requested Walt Disney World Resort wishes is coming true from today.  FREE Wireless "in-room" internet access will be available for the following resorts beginning today.

Disneys Animal Kingdom Lodge 
Disneys Beach Club Resort 
Disneys BoardWalk Resort 
Disneys Contemporary Resort 
Disneys Coronado Springs Resort 
Disneys Grand Floridian Resort & Spa 
Disneys Old Key West Resort 
Disneys Polynesian Resort 
Disneys Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa 
Disneys Wilderness Lodge Resort 
Disneys Yacht Club Resort


----------



## KatMark

We were there two weeks ago and did not pay for wi-fi (we used a DVC members points and I had my computer on 24 hours a day).


----------



## mlittig

BethanyF said:


> Here's the link to all my OKW pics
> http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a67/bfritz112/Disney/OKW/



Awesome Old Key West photos


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Fundytrail said:


> Does anyone know if OKW will receive the free WiFi being turned on at some other resorts as of today?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2816871





gonecrusin said:


> Just talked to OKW and they said that it isn't available there yet.  They are phasing the different resorts in and OKW doesn't have a date yet.  The Contemporary is the lastest to get it.





Fundytrail said:


> http://wdwmagic.com/Resorts/Walt-Di...g-at-most-Walt-Disney-World-Resorts-today.htm
> 
> Free 'in-room' wireless internet starting at most Walt Disney World Resorts today
> Oct 14, 2011
> 
> One of the most requested Walt Disney World Resort wishes is coming true from today.  FREE Wireless "in-room" internet access will be available for the following resorts beginning today.
> 
> Disneys Animal Kingdom Lodge
> Disneys Beach Club Resort
> Disneys BoardWalk Resort
> Disneys Contemporary Resort
> Disneys Coronado Springs Resort
> Disneys Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> Disneys Old Key West Resort
> Disneys Polynesian Resort
> Disneys Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa
> Disneys Wilderness Lodge Resort
> Disneys Yacht Club Resort



It is working GREAT!! We are here now and it is BEAUTIFUL!!! we had know idea they were going to offereing it and called yesterday to have hotspot added to our iphones. We are going to call tomarrow to see if we are able to cancel it.


----------



## Bunless

When we were at OKW a year ago, I could never get the sauna (lighthouse) to get hot.  Is this normal?  We're going again in two weeks and I am curious if I'll be able to get my sauna time.


----------



## MrsHeg

We'll be taking the family in June and staying in a two bedroom, can anyone tell me what size bed the living room couch pull out is?

Thanks


----------



## Checkers

MrsHeg said:


> We'll be taking the family in June and staying in a two bedroom, can anyone tell me what size bed the living room couch pull out is?
> 
> Thanks



The sofabed is a queen-size.  We were there in March and our granddaughters slept on it and said it was comfy.  There is also a twin sleeper chair in the living room as well but we didn't use it.

Have fun, I am sure you will enjoy OKW.


----------



## Catira

Leleluvsdis said:


> It is working GREAT!! We are here now and it is BEAUTIFUL!!! we had know idea they were going to offereing it and called yesterday to have hotspot added to our iphones. We are going to call tomarrow to see if we are able to cancel it.



Glad to know it is working at OKW. I called yesterday afternoon and was told by the front desk staff that wifi was not available.


----------



## stitchfan18

Does anyone have a link that they can share to either a post in this thread, or another website that explains how the buses at OKW run? I've been totally slacking off on planning for our trip in January, and I remember being confused about buses during my last trip (I ended up at MK once instead of the bus stop by the building I was in ) Just want to make sure I understand so I can educate the rest of our party before we go.
Thanks!


----------



## dianeschlicht

stitchfan18 said:


> Does anyone have a link that they can share to either a post in this thread, or another website that explains how the buses at OKW run? I've been totally slacking off on planning for our trip in January, and I remember being confused about buses during my last trip (I ended up at MK once instead of the bus stop by the building I was in ) Just want to make sure I understand so I can educate the rest of our party before we go.
> Thanks!



Buses to all parks come into the resort and stop first at Peninsular Road to allow guests off and on.  The second stop is South Point, the third stop is Old Turtle Pond, then on to Miller's Road and the last stop is Hospitality House.  All buses leave Hospitality House for their marked park.  There is also an internal bus that keeps making the loop from HH to each of the others in the same order reported, except that HH is on both ends instead of just the last one.  DTD buses also will stop at HH both first and last.  

SOOOO... If you are going to a park, hop on that bus, and you will get there,  If you are going to anywhere within OKW, you have to be cognizant of the where you are in the order of the stops...
Peninsular  Road
South Point
Turtle Pond
Miller's
HH.


----------



## gonecrusin

Catira said:


> Glad to know it is working at OKW. I called yesterday afternoon and was told by the front desk staff that wifi was not available.



Same thing here.  Evidently not all CM are aware of it.  We were at AKV in August and when I asked they said it was available in Kadani while sitting in the lobby saw others using it.  Sure wish everyone would be on the same page.


----------



## Brenle

dianeschlicht said:


> Buses to all parks come into the resort and stop first at Peninsular Road to allow guests off and on. The second stop is South Point, the third stop is Old Turtle Pond, then on to Miller's Road and the last stop is Hospitality House. All buses leave Hospitality House for their marked park. There is also an internal bus that keeps making the loop from HH to each of the others in the same order reported, except that HH is on both ends instead of just the last one. DTD buses also will stop at HH both first and last.
> 
> SOOOO... If you are going to a park, hop on that bus, and you will get there, If you are going to anywhere within OKW, you have to be cognizant of the where you are in the order of the stops...
> Peninsular Road
> South Point
> Turtle Pond
> Miller's
> HH.


 
That helps me out, too.  We're heading to OKW for the very first time this November - 25 days to be exact.  Can't wait.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## mlittig

I found the busses at Old Key West to be terrific


----------



## stitchfan18

dianeschlicht said:


> Buses to all parks come into the resort and stop first at Peninsular Road to allow guests off and on.  The second stop is South Point, the third stop is Old Turtle Pond, then on to Miller's Road and the last stop is Hospitality House.  All buses leave Hospitality House for their marked park.  There is also an internal bus that keeps making the loop from HH to each of the others in the same order reported, except that HH is on both ends instead of just the last one.  DTD buses also will stop at HH both first and last.
> 
> SOOOO... If you are going to a park, hop on that bus, and you will get there,  If you are going to anywhere within OKW, you have to be cognizant of the where you are in the order of the stops...
> Peninsular  Road
> South Point
> Turtle Pond
> Miller's
> HH.



Thanks, that is very helpful. I'll print it out to keep handy on our trip!


----------



## Pirate Granny

Hey all...are you at OKW for Xmas season...Join in the fun share a Christmas tree.  I donated one and had a blast getting ornaments in theme...I noticed that the tree will be sitting in the luggage room from Nov 20 until Dec 19...it will be lonely without a family to look after it.  Write Mr Shiney....I know there has to be OKW lovers staying during this time!!!!


----------



## KatMark

Thanks to a great DIS friend here, I get to go back for a "girls" trip with her and her daughters, and I get to go back to OKW which we loved in September.


----------



## gonecrusin

Pirate Granny said:


> Hey all...are you at OKW for Xmas season...Join in the fun share a Christmas tree.  I donated one and had a blast getting ornaments in theme...I noticed that the tree will be sitting in the luggage room from Nov 20 until Dec 19...it will be lonely without a family to look after it.  Write Mr Shiney....I know there has to be OKW lovers staying during this time!!!!



We will be there Dec 16-19!


----------



## Fundytrail

Do we need reservations for Olivia's on a Friday evening?


----------



## dianeschlicht

Fundytrail said:


> Do we need reservations for Olivia's on a Friday evening?


What time of year?


----------



## Fundytrail

dianeschlicht said:


> What time of year?



April 20th to be exact


----------



## dianeschlicht

Fundytrail said:


> April 19th to be exact



In that case...Yes, get a reservation.


----------



## mlittig

I am at my 180 day mark  so I was able to make my ADR's today    I got everything I wanted including two dinners at Olivia's for their super yummy prime rib


----------



## bitohoney

Hey y'all! I just wanted to say that I'm really excited about my 1st OKW stay for Christmas...in a studio, just me and DD18. I'm not a DVC member but this resort is very appealing to me. I switched resorts 6 times and just wasn't content about any of them except for this one! The pictures are beautiful and I can't wait!  I hope Olivia's is good since I made ADR's for breakfast, lunch & dinner. Not all on the same day of course! 
DD18 still thinks we are staying at a moderate and she's a resort snob. I think she'll love it!


----------



## GoofyTroopOf6

subbing.

We will be there in less than 2 weeks now.  Woot woot!  I'll come back to catch up on this thread.


----------



## hollis

bitohoney said:


> DD18 still thinks we are staying at a moderate and she's a resort snob. I think she'll love it!


 
Thanks for sharing. That sounds like fun. I'm sure your DD will love the pleasant surprise. Keep us posted.


----------



## bbluvsdis

Pirate Granny said:


> Hey all...are you at OKW for Xmas season...Join in the fun share a Christmas tree.  I donated one and had a blast getting ornaments in theme...I noticed that the tree will be sitting in the luggage room from Nov 20 until Dec 19...it will be lonely without a family to look after it.  Write Mr Shiney....I know there has to be OKW lovers staying during this time!!!!



Thanks for the tree! I just sent a PM to be on the list for your lovely tree from Nov. 29 to Dec. 7th. I will take care of it so it won't be lonely!


----------



## bbluvsdis

Now that I think of it I have a couple of questions for the OKW lovers. We will be staying for the first time at OKW and will be in the HH area. Where can DH go in the morning to refill his mug with coffee if he doesn't make it in the room? Do we need to make ADRs at Olivia's or is it a walk up kind of place? I thought we would eat breakfast there a few times and lunch on arrival day. I am excited to stay at this beautiful resort. Any other insider info would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Dee77

GoofyTroopOf6 said:


> subbing.
> 
> We will be there in less than 2 weeks now.  Woot woot!  I'll come back to catch up on this thread.



We will be there at the same time- I hope you all love it as much as we do. Although I do want to apologize in advance if my loud cackling laughter while on the slide offends or disrupts anyone. I can't help it, it just bursts out as I think about my DD having gone down that slide so many times when she was just three and her Dad and I never thought to check it out first. That slide is what has turned my DD into a water park enthusiast-

Have a great trip!


----------



## dianeschlicht

bbluvsdis said:


> Now that I think of it I have a couple of questions for the OKW lovers. We will be staying for the first time at OKW and will be in the HH area. Where can DH go in the morning to refill his mug with coffee if he doesn't make it in the room? Do we need to make ADRs at Olivia's or is it a walk up kind of place? I thought we would eat breakfast there a few times and lunch on arrival day. I am excited to stay at this beautiful resort. Any other insider info would be great. Thanks!



I've never filled my coffee mug anywhere but our villa, so no information on that, but  Olivia's is a sit down restaurant.  Depending on when you go, you may or may not need ADRs for meals.  We have never bothered with ADRs because we tend to eat at times most others aren't interested in.  If you will be there during the holidays though, I would make an ADR.  If you are staying in a 1,2 or 3 bedroom villa, you will have a full kitchen, which is much more convenient for coffee and breakfast than going to a restaurant of any kind.  I like putting the coffee on as soon as I get up.  That way I can have a cup while others are getting ready for the day, and I'll be starting a second pot before I make the oatmeal!


----------



## gonecrusin

bbluvsdis said:


> Now that I think of it I have a couply the e of questions for the OKW lovers. We will be staying for the first time at OKW and will be in the HH area. Where can DH go in the morning to refill his mug with coffee if he doesn't make it in the room? Do we need to make ADRs at Olivia's or is it a walk up kind of place? I thought we would eat breakfast there a few times and lunch on arrival day. I am excited to stay at this beautiful resort. Any other insider info would be great. Thanks!



You can fill your mug at Good's the counter service by the pool near the HH.


----------



## gonecrusin

bbluvsdis said:


> Thanks for the tree! I just sent a PM to be on the list for your lovely tree from Nov. 29 to Dec. 7th. I will take care of it so it won't be lonely!



Where did you find Mr Shiney's email address?


----------



## bbluvsdis

If you click on the person's screen name on the left it gives you the option to send them a private message. Go to the Christmas tree thread and you will find him in the first post.


----------



## Pirate Granny

My bad.   Mr Shiny...excited that the tree won't be in storage for long....come on people...check the dates.  Anymore OKW Xmas visitors...


----------



## dianeschlicht

Not everyone wants to mess with decor on vacation.  About the most we'll do is put up a few lights on the balcony.  Unfortunately, our December trip this year is at Kidani instead of OKW.


----------



## TheIncredibles!

bbluvsdis said:


> If you click on the person's screen name on the left it gives you the option to send them a private message. Go to the Christmas tree thread and you will find him in the first post.



Where is the Christmas tree thread?


----------



## gonecrusin

TheIncredibles! said:


> Where is the Christmas tree thread?



Search Christmas Tree and pick the one that was started by Mr Shiny.  Good luck!


----------



## Tony-NJ

Just returned on Saturday evening from a 10 night stay in a 2BR in building 27 on the first floor - loved it accept for the stupid blinds on the doors. Was that a joke? Loved having the extra room for MIL. I had requested a golf course view and we were on the 5th tee. When we checked in the guy told us that our room wasn't ready but 3 other 2BR's were on the first floor - buy the time we decided on which one we would take the other three were gone LOL. 

Loved staying at OKW again - though we had upstairs neighbors who for some reason had their kids up and jumping, moving furniture, and banging at 5:30 AM the last few mornings of our trip. I don't remember hearing all that noise before they ripped up the carpet, then again maybe we had considerate neighbors LOL. 

Ate in Olivia's many times for breakfast, 1 dinner (not great at all) and 1 lunch. I read so much about the prime rib there and when I got it - it was about the same grade as a Charlie Browns - not good or even tastey. I got one from Shula's later in the week and that was a prime rib! I guess you get what you pay for. There were three of us and none of us cared for our dinner.

The staff was exceptional as always and the villa was spotless. Had a great time! Will post some pics later.


----------



## Dacia

Just got back Sunday. 

This was our first time at OKW...loved it. Had a 2B @3424. You're all right...those blinds are weird.

My only complaint is with the front desk. 

Upon arrival I went up to the little old lady as everyone else was making balloon sculptures.

She was very sweet but it took us over half an hour to check in. 

I had asked for top floor in #45 or #46 but they weren't available. She showed me some top floor choices in other buildings and we picked #34. But after a long day at the festival we got to our room and it was not top floor after all that.

Also the concierge desk made mistakes on both my DH's and DB's passes.

But everyone was very nice and a pleasure to engage with.

I would definitely return to OKW...very homey...loved the Gurgling Suitcase group playing cards out on the picnic tables. 

But if we go back expressly for the Food & Wine, I think we'll stay over by EPCOT. I get vertigo that lasts for almost a month from elevators and the bus rides activated it for some reason. Must be getting old.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Dacia said:


> Just got back Sunday.
> 
> This was our first time at OKW...loved it. Had a 2B @3424. You're all right...those blinds are weird.
> 
> My only complaint is with the front desk.
> 
> Upon arrival I went up to the little old lady as everyone else was making balloon sculptures.
> 
> She was very sweet but it took us over half an hour to check in.
> 
> I had asked for top floor in #45 or #46 but they weren't available. She showed me some top floor choices in other buildings and we picked #34. But after a long day at the festival we got to our room and it was not top floor after all that.
> 
> Also the concierge desk made mistakes on both my DH's and DB's passes.
> 
> But everyone was very nice and a pleasure to engage with.
> 
> I would definitely return to OKW...very homey...loved the Gurgling Suitcase group playing cards out on the picnic tables.
> 
> But if we go back expressly for the Food & Wine, I think we'll stay over by EPCOT. I get vertigo that lasts for almost a month from elevators and the bus rides activated it for some reason. Must be getting old.



WE just got back Saturday... we had 3rd floor in 45 and it was not at all what we want nor requested. I can't believe there said there was none avilable. We never saw another person in our building until Thursday and there was only 1 other car parked outside our building besides ours. Strange


----------



## dianeschlicht

Leleluvsdis said:


> WE just got back Saturday... we had 3rd floor in 45 and it was not at all what we want nor requested. I can't believe there said there was none avilable. We never saw another person in our building until Thursday and there was only 1 other car parked outside our building besides ours. Strange



That's weird, but so lucky for you to get the best views at OKW!  We LOVE building 46, but most units in 45 are good too.


----------



## RoutemanDan

We just got back Saturday and had a 2 bedroom first floor in building 46 (our favorite location). There were definitely people on the upper floors and parking spaces were sparse.


----------



## mlittig

We were in a one bedroom in building 46  in April and absolutely *loved* it


----------



## dianeschlicht

RoutemanDan said:


> We just got back Saturday and had a 2 bedroom first floor in building 46 (our favorite location). There were definitely people on the upper floors and parking spaces were sparse.



Dan, pass me a little of that luck for building 46!  I can't seem to get it anymore when I request it.  A couple years ago I got the same unit in building 46 two trips in a row, but I've been unsuccessful since then.


----------



## Tony-NJ

dianeschlicht said:


> Dan, pass me a little of that luck for building 46!  I can't seem to get it anymore when I request it.  A couple years ago I got the same unit in building 46 two trips in a row, but I've been unsuccessful since then.



And I gave up a room in both 45 and 46 for my Golf Course View LOL I saved it for you Danny!  

Good luck Diane!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Tony-NJ said:


> And I gave up a room in both 45 and 46 for my Golf Course View LOL I saved it for you Danny!
> 
> Good luck Diane!



Why would you do that, Tony?  Buildings 45 and 46 are the best views at OKW!  The only minor negative thing about them is that it's a little walk to the South Point pool and bus stop, but not horrible.  We love that it's a quick walk to HH too.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

dianeschlicht said:


> That's weird, but so lucky for you to get the best views at OKW!  We LOVE building 46, but most units in 45 are good too.



Actually I noticed the building next to us which would be 46, was completely PACKED!!!



RoutemanDan said:


> We just got back Saturday and had a 2 bedroom first floor in building 46 (our favorite location). There were definitely people on the upper floors and parking spaces were sparse.



We actually didn't have a view at all of anything but 2 trees that were in front of our balcony, but we still loved OKW!!! It was beautiful to walk around and probably walked to the HH to catch a bus more than we did the bus stop.


----------



## Tony-NJ

dianeschlicht said:


> Why would you do that, Tony?  Buildings 45 and 46 are the best views at OKW!  The only minor negative thing about them is that it's a little walk to the South Point pool and bus stop, but not horrible.  We love that it's a quick walk to HH too.



I thought about it and almost decided to take one but it was gone when we made the decision. I had my MIL with us and she can't walk too far and wanted to be near a bus stop. The funny thing with that is she got on a bus once that whole 11 days LOL! I drove the rest of the week. It's easier for her as she wears braces on both legs. I also probably would have felt kind of bad if I got one of those 2 BR's when I knew Danny was arriving a couple of days later and really wanted one. So it all worked out.

As for the view - I think I'm the only one who doesn't care for that view of the canal - it's nice and all but it's a water way and a forest across from it. I much prefer the golf course view and to watch the golfers and the fountains.

I was happy with what was assigned to us, they also offerd us the same building we had last time (35) but chose 27 over all of them.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Tony, I think 35 has great views too.  I've never stayed in 27, but I know I don't like 28 or 29.  Building 36  gave us a bad view last  trip because we were on the right side of the building and our balcony overlooked the end of building 35....I didn't feel like it was very private.


----------



## Tony-NJ

dianeschlicht said:


> Tony, I think 35 has great views too.  I've never stayed in 27, but I know I don't like 28 or 29.  Building 36  gave us a bad view last  trip because we were on the right side of the building and our balcony overlooked the end of building 35....I didn't feel like it was very private.



Is there privacy at OKW? The balconies and patio's were all pretty open to the other villa's windows. I remember the view at 35 and liked the fountain. But I don't remember seeing my neighbors as much - not that I had an issue with that. Maybe last time it was too rainy and cold in Dec 09 for anyone to be out on the balcony LOL! It was a nasty 10 days weather wise that trip.


----------



## gonecrusin

Tony-NJ said:


> It was a nasty 10 days weather wise that trip.



Yes, last year it was some nasty weather.  Of course, the last day when we were getting ready to fly out it turned into beautiful weather.  Even a nasty weather day in Disney is better than a good day at work!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Tony-NJ said:


> Is there privacy at OKW? The balconies and patio's were all pretty open to the other villa's windows. I remember the view at 35 and liked the fountain. But I don't remember seeing my neighbors as much - not that I had an issue with that. Maybe last time it was too rainy and cold in Dec 09 for anyone to be out on the balcony LOL! It was a nasty 10 days weather wise that trip.



Yes, there are a LOT of buildings with great privacy.  Our favs are 45, 46, and 15 for privacy, but 14, 21,50, 51, 28, 29, 22 11, 12, all have good privacy.  The only one we have ever felt was NOT very private was 35.


----------



## Tony-NJ

dianeschlicht said:


> Yes, there are a LOT of buildings with great privacy.  Our favs are 45, 46, and 15 for privacy, but 14, 21,50, 51, 28, 29, 22 11, 12, all have good privacy.  The only one we have ever felt was NOT very private was 35.



Thanks! 27 wasn't that private either - again not that I needed privacy LOL!


----------



## RoutemanDan

I'm with you Diane, Building 45 and 46 are our favorites at OKW. We had a 1 bedroom in 45 last year with a great canal view and lucked out this year with a 2 bdrm on the first floor with the same view. I love watching the ferry go by while having my morning coffee. I'll upload some pics this weekend.

Thanks for thinking of us T!


----------



## RoutemanDan

Some OKW pics from our recent trip:

































They removed the old DVC logo from this sign on the canal


----------



## RoutemanDan




----------



## dianeschlicht

Thanks for the pictures, Dan!  They are making me homesick!


----------



## KatMark

Thanks for the pictures. They make us remember our stay there last month, and I am fortunate enough to be going back and staying there again in January.


----------



## dvczerfs

great pics!


----------



## Rest&Relax

Small fire was reported in building 28 last weekend.  Several people were moved from rooms due to smoke & fumes from what I read.  Reported that it started in room 2821.  Anybody else heard about this?  This was on thread "disappointed in OKW".

Thanks for the great pics!  We missed our stay there this past summer.  We took our 2 DS and they wanted to try BLT for the first time. Also staying at BLT this December just because we find it easier to resort hop for all the Christmas decorations, so missing another stay at our home.  Really starting to miss it, may just have to make reservations for Olivia's this December.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Love the pics!


----------



## grad_dis_nut

Hi all you OKW lovers!  I've stayed a few times at OKW, always loved wherever they put me (what's not to love?) but May 2012 will be our first time in a GV, and as the official trip planner I'm feeling pressure to try to get the best location for our group of 12.  Specifically, there will be 6 kids so I was hoping to be near a pool and playground.  From what I've read, there are playgrounds near the main pool/HH location (but we do not have a reservation for HH location) and the Turtle Pond area.  It looks like there is only one building (#43) in the Turtle Pond area that has GVs.  Does anyone have any experience with, or thoughts about, asking to be located in the Turtle Pond area?  I'm definitely open to other non-HH booking areas if you have better ideas.  The kids are all age 5 and under, so no one will be going off on their own to the arcade or anything....

Also, does OKW now do a campfire/marshmallow roast every night, and if so, at what time?  What about a poolside movie?  I know a lot of resorts have gone over to doing this, I just haven't found anything specifically about OKW doing so.  

TIA!  I'm really looking forward to this, even if I'm putting lots of pressure on myself to make it "perfect".  There are a LOT of kids, and an entire family of first-timers in our group, so it is really challenging my Disney-planning savvy!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

We had the GV in #43 in June.  I love all of the GV's but having one near the quiet pools essentially worked out better for the 6, yes 6, 14 year old boys we took to celebrate their middle school graduation!

They enjoyed the quiet pool more so than the main pool/slide.  They loved being near the snack bar.  There are BBQ grills there so we grilled and had cocktails by the pool while the boys swam.

You can't go wrong with a GV, though I will say that my favorite GV location is in #15.  It's near enough to HH, a short walk but actually not in the HH category.  It's always been my favorite, we've had 2 family reunions in that building, I requested it for June, but got 43 instead but I wasn't disapointed, they are all lovely.


----------



## Pirate Granny

We had a GV in March, loved OKW so much bought into DVC...we requested BLDG 19, which is close to the bus stop and backs onto the quiet pool.  But as luck would have it there was a maintenance problem, they waited until they verified it wouldn't be ready, so we got Bldg 22.  Same general area, but worked out better.  Turned out 19 actually had the balcony facing the quiet pool, and while it was a longer walk, we really enjoyed the quiet and wonderful golf course view at #22.  We had four children under the age of 4 and 7 adults...they do have movies every night...and they do have campfires. The fire pit is behind the playground.  They've done away with the grand gatherings...I would've highly recommended Breakfast at Tony's...  We have a 2 bedroom, dedicated for. Trip in June 2012.  We'll be at OKW Friday next week, so if you need more info I can find out for you...send me a PM.


----------



## Tony-NJ

Great pictures Danny. 

Geez that trip felt like it was so long ago!  I need to plan another one quick!


----------



## dianeschlicht

grad_dis_nut said:


> Hi all you OKW lovers!  I've stayed a few times at OKW, always loved wherever they put me (what's not to love?) but May 2012 will be our first time in a GV, and as the official trip planner I'm feeling pressure to try to get the best location for our group of 12.  Specifically, there will be 6 kids so I was hoping to be near a pool and playground.  From what I've read, there are playgrounds near the main pool/HH location (but we do not have a reservation for HH location) and the Turtle Pond area.  It looks like there is only one building (#43) in the Turtle Pond area that has GVs.  Does anyone have any experience with, or thoughts about, asking to be located in the Turtle Pond area?  I'm definitely open to other non-HH booking areas if you have better ideas.  The kids are all age 5 and under, so no one will be going off on their own to the arcade or anything....
> 
> Also, does OKW now do a campfire/marshmallow roast every night, and if so, at what time?  What about a poolside movie?  I know a lot of resorts have gone over to doing this, I just haven't found anything specifically about OKW doing so.
> 
> TIA!  I'm really looking forward to this, even if I'm putting lots of pressure on myself to make it "perfect".  There are a LOT of kids, and an entire family of first-timers in our group, so it is really challenging my Disney-planning savvy!


Building 19 gets you really close to the Miller's Road pool, and you will still be an easy walk to HH as well.  Our favorite GV building is building 15.  It's a short walk to either HH or Miller's road and you can decide after you get out the door!


----------



## grad_dis_nut

...for all your suggestions.  I think a request for #43 or #15 is going to be the best way to go for our group.  And yes, it's just a request, and it certainly isn't a deal breaker, but I figure it can't hurt to try.  I'm looking forward to following this thread and getting even more excited about our upcoming OKW stay.  171 days to go!


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

Hi all!

We just got back from a week in heaven and stayed in 3834. The room was great (other than being on the third floor and limited view). We had no problem with the room at all!

We love Turtle Pond! We even tried lunch a the Turtle Shack and the sandwiches were very good  other than the bread being a bit on the thick side 

We did Good to Go as well and the food was very good there. 

Hope you all have a great next stay...we can't get back until February


----------



## Pirate Granny

In a studio in 37. Golf course view...movies every night at 7, campfires except sun & wed


----------



## Cdnmommy

We will be staying at OKW using DVC points in a studio.  Can anyone please tell me how big the fridge is?  I think it's fairly small but thought it would be best for me to ask the experts!

Also, if I could ask about the outdoor grills I've heard about - how do these work?  Is it like a BBQ and if one is free you can use it?

Thanks!!


----------



## Cdnmommy

gonecrusin said:


> Search Christmas Tree and pick the one that was started by Mr Shiny.  Good luck!



I tried searching and could not find this anywhere.  We'll be there from Dec. 11-17 and am interested in seeing if there is any availability.  Sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Cdnmommy said:


> We will be staying at OKW using DVC points in a studio.  Can anyone please tell me how big the fridge is?  I think it's fairly small but thought it would be best for me to ask the experts!
> 
> Also, if I could ask about the outdoor grills I've heard about - how do these work?  Is it like a BBQ and if one is free you can use it?
> 
> Thanks!!



It's and undercounter refrigerator (larger than the cube ones in the moderate and deluxe resorts) with a very small freezer section (good for about two ice cube trays).  The outdoor grills are near the pools and require charcoal.  They are first come, first served.


----------



## pigby

dvczerfs said:


> you will never see any mice running around at okw.:



No but we saw a rat - running around near buildings 15 or 16 in summer.


----------



## Deb & Bill

pigby said:


> No but we saw a rat - running around near buildings 15 or 16 in summer.



Oh, that was just my son...


----------



## bababear_50

Deb & Bill said:


> Oh, that was just my son...






Hugs Mel


----------



## Cdnmommy

Deb & Bill said:


> It's and undercounter refrigerator (larger than the cube ones in the moderate and deluxe resorts) with a very small freezer section (good for about two ice cube trays).  The outdoor grills are near the pools and require charcoal.  They are first come, first served.



Thank you!  Do many people bring charcoal to take advantage of the grills?


----------



## dianeschlicht

Cdnmommy said:


> Thank you!  Do many people bring charcoal to take advantage of the grills?



When we have wanted to use them, we have purchased the smallest bag possible, and have left the remainder near the grill for the next person to use.


----------



## Cdnmommy

dianeschlicht said:


> When we have wanted to use them, we have purchased the smallest bag possible, and have left the remainder near the grill for the next person to use.



That's a nice idea!  Thanks for the info. I'm so excited to get there!!!!


----------



## Pirate Granny

They are by the pool...you will have to listen to the great Xmas music while grilling  send me a PM with your name/email for the tree exchange. We had the greatest studio facing the 5th hole


----------



## Cdnmommy

Pirate Granny said:


> They are by the pool...you will have to listen to the great Xmas music while grilling  send me a PM with your name/email for the tree exchange. We had the greatest studio facing the 5th hole



Just sent you a PM!


----------



## dmoore22

It seems like it has been almost two months since last visiting the DISBoards. My DW and I did spend an extended weekend in early October to take advantage of the Food & Wine Festival and MNSSHP. We were in route when the news of the passing of Steve Jobs was announced. Flags were flying at half-staff throughout the WDW properties.The obvious is that we were not disappointed. We did notice that the CMs were going out of their way to make sure all was well from check-in to the end of our stay. While there the front desk called at ask if the room met with our approval and if we had any other needs. This was first time we stayed on Miller's Road after being a member for nearly a decade. Within a week of our arrival home we received a very nice thank you card from OKW/DVC, signed by Mickey and Friends that we found rather touching. Oh, and suitable for framing. Based on our short visit, and the esprit de corps of the CMs, it would seem that Claire Bilby has had an immediate positive impact on DVC. That being said, my only complaints: those darn mechanisms on the Roman shades and the notice regarding decorating the balconies of the villas during Christmas.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Where was the decoration notice.  We were there the week before thanksgiving and didn't receive a notice...also didn't get a card on our return


----------



## Buffman

Pirate Granny said:


> Where was the decoration notice.  We were there the week before thanksgiving and didn't receive a notice...also didn't get a card on our return



We were there in Bldg 64 also, and also nothing.

On an entirely different topic: the wireless in 64 is VERY weak. I ended up using my Apple Airport Express


----------



## Shadeaux

Buffman said:


> We were there in Bldg 64 also, and also nothing.
> 
> On an entirely different topic: the wireless in 64 is VERY weak. I ended up using my Apple Airport Express



We were in bldg 46 the week before Thanksgiving and we didn't get a card either. Not a big deal because other than problems with the wireless signal in that building too, everything else at OKW was great. I was able to use my netbook on the balcony, but inside it was very iffy.


----------



## BobNed

Pirate Granny said:


> Where was the decoration notice.  We were there the week before thanksgiving and didn't receive a notice...also didn't get a card on our return


I think dmoore22 is referring to the e-mail sent to all members and the notice that was on the member site (since removed).  See this thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2834182


----------



## dmoore22

Pirate Granny said:


> Where was the decoration notice.  We were there the week before thanksgiving and didn't receive a notice...also didn't get a card on our return



We were there the second weekend in October. We had a great time at the F&W Festival and also took in MNSSHP. We celebrated a belated 41st wedding anniversary while there. In spite of the all the rain the last two days of our stay we had wonderful time. As others mentioned we received the notice/reminder regarding the policy prohibiting decorating the balconies of the villas via email (http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/dv...c-issues-notice-regarding-holiday-decorations). The "Thank You" card was a totally unexpected and pleasant surprise.


----------



## Tony-NJ

Folks - I have not been on this thread in a while but wanted to address something. The horrible blinds on the doors to the balcony's / patio's! I was just in Key West last week and we had *those blinds *on the windows in our room!!! We just looked at each other and said I won't touch them LOL. They were actually VERY easy to use vs the ones at OKW! They were loose hanging, maybe that was the difference? Anyway I thought I would tell you that they can work without a fight!


----------



## SusieBea

Tony-NJ said:


> Folks - I have not been on this thread in a while but wanted to address something. The horrible blinds on the doors to the balcony's / patio's! I was just in Key West last week and we had *those blinds *on the windows in our room!!! We just looked at each other and said I won't touch them LOL. They were actually VERY easy to use vs the ones at OKW! They were loose hanging, maybe that was the difference? Anyway I thought I would tell you that they can work without a fight!



We've made probably 4-5 trips to OKW since the renovation was completed, and each time had an patience issue with the roman shades on the patio doors. However, when we were there in bldg 34 the first week of December, they worked perfectly as designed in our unit. Go figure!


----------



## TheIncredibles!

SusieBea said:


> We've made probably 4-5 trips to OKW since the renovation was completed, and each time had an patience issue with the roman shades on the patio doors. However, when we were there in bldg 34 the first week of December, they worked perfectly as designed in our unit. Go figure!



We were just there last week. the blinds worked just fine, the issue we had is that they rolled up soooo slowly. We opened and closed them every day because we like light and it too way too long to do it. They need to get new mechanisms that retract the blinds faster.


----------



## SusieBea

TheIncredibles! said:


> We were just there last week. the blinds worked just fine, the issue we had is that they rolled up soooo slowly. We opened and closed them every day because we like light and it too way too long to do it. They need to get new mechanisms that retract the blinds faster.



Yes, that's my point. The earlier visits we'd made following the renovation, it took forever to retract the blinds, but during this last visit, the blinds in that unit worked as they should have. So, do some of them work and some of them not so much???


----------



## Twende

I hate to report this but our experience at OKW was .

We checked in on Sunday 12/11 to what was suppose to be a special needs, 2nd floor elevator building.  We ended up on first floor in a non-elevator building.  I was not happy as part of the reason for 2nd floor is to keep a certain someone from sneaking away(dementia).  But we accepted the room.

We unpacked.  I hate living out of suitcases.  DD went to change the baby on the bed in the 2nd bedroom and found the bed covered in rodent droppings!

We have never in decades of years ever even had a dirty room.  I was shocked.  I called the front desk and within 2 minutes someone was at our door.  She was shocked also.  The immediately began searching for another villa for us. None were open so we were moved to Kidani.  

I was disappointed because I wanted to experience OKW. Oh well maybe another trip.

I hated packing back up and moving and then unpacking but within a few hours we were settled again.  They did credit our account $100. for our trouble and time.

We laughed that Mickey turds AKA Chocolate Kisses would have been fine but the real thing was a bit much!


----------



## dmoore22

SusieBea said:


> Yes, that's my point. The earlier visits we'd made following the renovation, it took forever to retract the blinds, but during this last visit, the blinds in that unit worked as they should have. So, do some of them work and some of them not so much???



We'll be there next week. I'll be curious as to the functioning of the blinds from Hades. Our last few trips, weather permitting, its easier just to open the door rather than fight with the Roman shade mechanism. Fortunately the door opens toward the adjoining unit which affords us privacy while letting in some sunlight.

Has anyone noticed if the guests have been decorating their balconies or has DVC been aggressive in enforcing the rule (which I haven't been able to locate in any of our DVC literature) prohibiting guests from decorating the balconies?


----------



## SusieBea

dmoore22 said:


> Has anyone noticed if the guests have been decorating their balconies or has DVC been aggressive in enforcing the rule (which I haven't been able to locate in any of our DVC literature) prohibiting guests from decorating the balconies?



The week we were at OKW (12/3 - 12/11), there were a few balconies w/ lights strung, including the one next to ours. But not nearly as many as usual. The lights on those decorated were not taken down. Someone on here suggested that if no other guest complained, there was no enforcement of the rule. We enjoyed our neighbors' lights, but I didn't take what I usually do because I have to obey the rules. It's a character flaw I have. I hope they continue to not enforce it.


----------



## Blueyed Girl

Hi everyone! 

We love going to okw each year for our trips to wdw.  Last June we were able to stay in a newly renovated 1 bedroom villa which included a sleeper chair as well as the usual sleeper sofa.  We are thinking of bringing my mother along this year. We also have a 7 year old son.  I am hoping to have the sleeper chair again so that my mother can have a bed to herself.  (my son will do the sleeper chair).   Can anyone tell me if the sleeper chair is pretty much standard in all of the 1 bedrooms by now?   Am I going to have to request it?  I dont want to end up getting stuck without it.


----------



## dmoore22

SusieBea said:


> The week we were at OKW (12/3 - 12/11), there were a few balconies w/ lights strung, including the one next to ours. But not nearly as many as usual. The lights on those decorated were not taken down. Someone on here suggested that if no other guest complained, there was no enforcement of the rule. We enjoyed our neighbors' lights, but I didn't take what I usually do because I have to obey the rules. It's a character flaw I have. I hope they continue to not enforce it.



I'm reluctant to decorate if its been prohibited. With my luck I'd be the one in which they would decide to enforce this rule. We'll probably stick with our candles in the window and perhaps string lights on the inside around the windows and french doors.


----------



## stitchfan18

2 weeks tomorrow we'll be at OKW! I'm already feeling like the kid in that old Disney commercial that is too excited to sleep!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Blueyed Girl said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We love going to okw each year for our trips to wdw.  Last June we were able to stay in a newly renovated 1 bedroom villa which included a sleeper chair as well as the usual sleeper sofa.  We are thinking of bringing my mother along this year. We also have a 7 year old son.  I am hoping to have the sleeper chair again so that my mother can have a bed to herself.  (my son will do the sleeper chair).   Can anyone tell me if the sleeper chair is pretty much standard in all of the 1 bedrooms by now?   Am I going to have to request it?  I dont want to end up getting stuck without it.



All the OKW one bedroom villas have the sleeper chair.


----------



## lauran cameron

stitchfan18 said:


> 2 weeks tomorrow we'll be at OKW! I'm already feeling like the kid in that old Disney commercial that is too excited to sleep!



me too!  I am already packed and ready to go!  It has been a few years since I have gone "home" to OKW I'm feeling nastalgic


----------



## helenvaz

Can anyone please tell me what time the buses to Downtown Disney start running in the morning please ( we'll be there early June) .


----------



## Fundytrail

helenvaz said:


> Can anyone please tell me what time the buses to Downtown Disney start running in the morning please ( we'll be there early June) .



If I'm not mistake approximately 8:30 am.


----------



## Blueyed Girl

Deb & Bill said:


> All the OKW one bedroom villas have the sleeper chair.



YES!!!!!!    Thank you.


----------



## dmoore22

helenvaz said:


> Can anyone please tell me what time the buses to Downtown Disney start running in the morning please ( we'll be there early June) .



_Transportation to and from Disney's Old Key West Resort is complimentary for Resort hotel Guests.

While staying at Walt Disney World Resort hotels, there's no need to rent a car, or deal with the hassle of driving and parking. Save time and the hassle of driving and parking with complimentary transportation. Destinations throughout Walt Disney World Resort, including Disney Theme Parks and Disney Water Parks, are accessible by bus and boats.

Complimentary transportation is available one hour prior to Disney Theme Park opening time up to one hour after Disney Theme Park closing time. Additionally, buses operate until 2:00 a.m. from the Downtown Disney Area. Certain areas of Walt Disney World Resort are also connected by well-lit, paved, low-grade walking paths._

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/old-key-west-resort/transportation/


----------



## chepic

stitchfan18 said:


> 2 weeks tomorrow we'll be at OKW! I'm already feeling like the kid in that old Disney commercial that is too excited to sleep!





lauran cameron said:


> me too!  I am already packed and ready to go!  It has been a few years since I have gone "home" to OKW I'm feeling nastalgic



see you both there...we check in on Thurs, the 5th and leave on the 10th....can't wait to be there!!!

Merry Christmas!!

Cheryl


----------



## lauran cameron

Merry Christmas to you too!  I am glad to see some more DIS'ers going the same time I felt like I was all alone.


----------



## dmoore22

We're packing today! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chepic

dmoore22 said:


> We're packing today! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!



have a great trip!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

We are headed "Home" December the 31 .
We have a week of Great Fun and Adventure planned for my grand-daughter.

Sat. DTD New Years Eve

Sun. Ohana's Breakfast /Resort swim

Mon. Blizzard Beach 

Tues. and Wednes. Universal Studios -two days --Royal Pacific Resort-club level

Back to OKW
Thurs. Visit from a white rabbit inviting grand-daughter to afternoon tea-GF.

Fri. Breakfast with the princesses at CRT.
Wishes Dessert Party/ Fireworks.

Sat.Last day shopping and pool

Happy Holidays and 
Merry Christmas OKW Lovers





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hugs Mel


----------



## chepic

bababear_50 said:


> We are headed "Home" December the 31 .
> We have a week of Great Fun and Adventure planned for my grand-daughter.
> 
> Sat. DTD New Years Eve
> 
> Sun. Ohana's Breakfast /Resort swim
> 
> Mon. Blizzard Beach
> 
> Tues. and Wednes. Universal Studios -two days --Royal Pacific Resort-club level
> 
> Back to OKW
> Thurs. Visit from a white rabbit inviting grand-daughter to afternoon tea-GF.
> 
> Fri. Breakfast with the princesses at CRT.
> Wishes Dessert Party/ Fireworks.
> 
> Sat.Last day shopping and pool
> 
> Happy Holidays and
> Merry Christmas OKW Lovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Hugs Mel



We will overlap by a few days!  See you at the Gurgling suitcase!!!!


----------



## chepic

Had a nightmare that we got down for our trip and I forgot our Disney passes at home!!!!  

My husband and sons were yelling at me!!!!   I woke up in a panic and sweat and thankful I was in my bed and not "home" yet.

Cheryl


----------



## wdwfan1

Photocopy the back of all your passes.   If you do misplace them, you may be able to get them replaced at Guest Services.

You probably will not forget them, but this will give you some peace of mind.


----------



## shoes99

chepic said:


> Had a nightmare that we got down for our trip and I forgot our Disney passes at home!!!!
> 
> My husband and sons were yelling at me!!!!   I woke up in a panic and sweat and thankful I was in my bed and not "home" yet.
> 
> Cheryl





wdwfan1 said:


> Photocopy the back of all your passes.   If you do misplace them, you may be able to get them replaced at Guest Services.
> 
> You probably will not forget them, but this will give you some peace of mind.


I put in a panic call to Undercover Tourist just a few weeks ago while I was at OKW.  I put the tickets that DH would use after his AP expired 12/9/11, in the safe at OKW, then forgot where I put them. Senior Moment, I had to send UC an email to apologize.  Lesson Learned, make the copies and put them in a place where you will remember. Everything worked out OK for us.


----------



## chepic

wdwfan1 said:


> Photocopy the back of all your passes.   If you do misplace them, you may be able to get them replaced at Guest Services.
> 
> You probably will not forget them, but this will give you some peace of mind.





shoes99 said:


> I put in a panic call to Undercover Tourist just a few weeks ago while I was at OKW.  I put the tickets that DH would use after his AP expired 12/9/11, in the safe at OKW, then forgot where I put them. Senior Moment, I had to send UC an email to apologize.  Lesson Learned, make the copies and put them in a place where you will remember. Everything worked out OK for us.



WOW, thanks, didn't know to do that.  Will do it today at work!!!  Never have lost or fogotten them before, but as the scouts say "always be prepared!"

Cheryl


----------



## lovedisney50

I have just reserved my 1st trip for okw.  My reservastion says near hospitality house. Is that the HH booking catagory?


----------



## Deb & Bill

lovedisney50 said:


> I have just reserved my 1st trip for okw.  My reservastion says near hospitality house. Is that the HH booking catagory?



Yes.


----------



## lauran cameron

48 hours until I will be kickin' it back by the pool at OKW...maybe not swimming though as the weather this coming week looks like it will be a bit on the cool side


----------



## jaymez428

one week from tomorrow and I will be home!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

This year we will be headed to Port Orleans instead of OKW.  We have never stayed there before, and I am hesitant to say the least.  I will miss my 1BR for sure, but as long as we are at Disney I'm sure we'll be fine!


----------



## NicoleLarson

I am in love with OKW.  We own at BLT, which my husband loves but I really loved OKW.  We had room 2721 and I think this has to be one of the best rooms on property.  We were right next to the 1st bus stop and across the street from the HH.  We had an end room so we had the giant balcony and I think the rooms look great and all of the extra space was wonderful.  Only one con-why oh why didn't they make a door from the laundry room to the bathroom.  I didn't not like that the only way to the bathroom was through the master.  Overall,  I am so glad we made a last minute decision to stay here instead of AKL and save the pts.  Now we can go to HHI in the spring and found a great resort.


----------



## Deb & Bill

NicoleLarson said:


> ...Only one con-why oh why didn't they make a door from the laundry room to the bathroom.  I didn't not like that the only way to the bathroom was through the master.  Overall,  I am so glad we made a last minute decision to stay here instead of AKL and save the pts.  Now we can go to HHI in the spring and found a great resort.



If you are in a building numbered 29 or less, you don't have the door from the laundry room to the bathroom. Buildings numbered higher than that you do.


----------



## Simba22

chepic said:


> Had a nightmare that we got down for our trip and I forgot our Disney passes at home!!!!
> 
> My husband and sons were yelling at me!!!!   I woke up in a panic and sweat and thankful I was in my bed and not "home" yet.
> 
> Cheryl



I've had the same dream!  I've also dreamed that I was in the Magic Kingdom and realized I was supposed to be at work.... and called out from the phone booth in the UK Pavilion at Epcot...

And I really DID leave our Disney tickets home one year but thankfully I remembered before we were too far so I was able to come back and get them!

190 days and we'll be checking into OKW for the first time!  We're so excited!!


----------



## hmillerbarilla

Hey all:

It's been too long since I've been back on this thread and I'm so sorry!

OKW is the BEST.  We are arriving early for our BLT stay in March and both my kids were like, "let's stay at OKW!"

I think we'll do that in the summer though...

Anyway, to those that are there now, and to those that have trips coming up, Enjoy!!! It's fantastic!


----------



## lauran cameron

bunkkinsmom said:


> This year we will be headed to Port Orleans instead of OKW.  We have never stayed there before, and I am hesitant to say the least.  I will miss my 1BR for sure, but as long as we are at Disney I'm sure we'll be fine!



Our "home resort" has always been OKW as you can see from my sig below.  However, one year we booked late and picked POR...It is now one of my favorite resorts!  The theme is lovely and it truly feels like you are staying at a home away from home resort.  It has to be one of Disney's best kept secrets.  I leave for OKW next week but plan on returning to POR just to take some photographs of this lovely resort... You will love it!!!  One of my favorite things was going for a walk on the property...it is beautiful!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

lauran cameron said:


> Our "home resort" has always been OKW as you can see from my sig below.  However, one year we booked late and picked POR...It is now one of my favorite resorts!  The theme is lovely and it truly feels like you are staying at a home away from home resort.  It has to be one of Disney's best kept secrets.  I leave for OKW next week but plan on returning to POR just to take some photographs of this lovely resort... You will love it!!!  One of my favorite things was going for a walk on the property...it is beautiful!



Thanks so much for posting this!  It makes me feel more at ease!


----------



## MsRem

Two weeks from this very moment, we should be in the lobby at OKW trying to check in!


----------



## Butterflygirl35

In exactly two weeks! First visit to OKW!! Very excited!! 

First timer....


----------



## Woosterguy

Magical Express envelop came so we're getting closer to our stay.  We are also first timers at OKW.


----------



## katrina1122

May try okw, tell me about. We were planning on pofq, but can rent for less. Does it have a boat to dtd? We wont have a car, how is the bus situation.


----------



## MsRem

Yes it does have a boat to dtd, pretty quick ride.   The buses, weve never had a problem with them.   We try to stay by the canal and always walk to the hospitality house to take the last bus out to the parks, much quicker that way.  I think the only time weve used the bus stop closest to us was during the pouring rain


----------



## jaymez428

as far as the coffee pot goes do they supply you with some filters or should i bring filters from home? If so what kind do I need to bring? #4 cone filters or are they basket filters?


----------



## TheIncredibles!

jaymez428 said:


> as far as the coffee pot goes do they supply you with some filters or should i bring filters from home? If so what kind do I need to bring? #4 cone filters or are they basket filters?



The do not supply you with filters. They will supply you with coffee in a filter bag though. Enough for 2 pots. You can probably ask for a few more.

As for bring your own  - it is the basket type with the flat bottom.


----------



## jaymez428

TheIncredibles! said:


> The do not supply you with filters. They will supply you with coffee in a filter bag though. Enough for 2 pots. You can probably ask for a few more.
> 
> As for bring your own  - it is the basket type with the flat bottom.



thank you! Do you know what number filter?


----------



## hmillerbarilla

jaymez428 said:


> thank you! Do you know what number filter?



They are the basket type for 8-12 cups.  I brought my own filters and my own coffee.  It was wonderful to have my morning start out like usual!


----------



## jaymez428

hmillerbarilla said:


> They are the basket type for 8-12 cups.  I brought my own filters and my own coffee.  It was wonderful to have my morning start out like usual!



thank you! Were u in a studio or a 1br? I'll be in a studio


----------



## nappingbeauty

i was wondering.... has anyone utilized the sleeper chair in the living room of the two bedroom unit? I was wondering how large it was.... can an adult use it or just children?


----------



## Pirate Granny

Used the chair in the GV at OKW...adult size, very comfy.


----------



## mlittig

My adult daughter used it for over a week last April and had no problems


----------



## Pattiwig

It's fine as long as you are not too tall.  I would say 5'10" and under.  My daughter was fine, my 6'2" son...not so much.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Pattiwig said:


> It's fine as long as you are not too tall.  I would say 5'10" and under.  My daughter was fine, my 6'2" son...not so much.



My son's friend used the sleeper chair at OKW in the GV and he fit just fine.  He is about 6'2".


----------



## nappingbeauty

thank you for your responses... my one son is 5'11" but very thin.... i was hoping he would fit so his sister could have the sofa bed.... putting the younger ones in the 2nd bedroom.


----------



## dianeschlicht

nappingbeauty said:


> thank you for your responses... my one son is 5'11" but very thin.... i was hoping he would fit so his sister could have the sofa bed.... putting the younger ones in the 2nd bedroom.



Given their sizes, I'd probably switch that around and give your DD the sleeper chair and your DS the sofa bed.  The OKW living rooms are huge, so no problem having both beds out at night.

PS, did you see that I answered your query about OKW layouts?


----------



## princessmorgan

Hi! I'm booking a very last minute 2 BR at OKW for next week  I've been trying to do some very quick research  Can anyone suggest a good room location? I have 4 little ones, so I think I'll try to request a ground floor. We won't have a car and I don't necessarily need to be close to the HH. I would like to be near a good bus stop. I'm kind of confused on the bus route. I don't want to get on too early because I get motion sickness while on the buses, but I don't want to get on too late where we might have to stand. I doubt we'll be using the pool much if at all. Thanks for any help!


----------



## lovin'fl

princessmorgan said:


> Hi! I'm booking a very last minute 2 BR at OKW for next week  I've been trying to do some very quick research  Can anyone suggest a good room location? I have 4 little ones, so I think I'll try to request a ground floor. We won't have a car and I don't necessarily need to be close to the HH. I would like to be near a good bus stop. I'm kind of confused on the bus route. I don't want to get on too early because I get motion sickness while on the buses, but I don't want to get on too late where we might have to stand. I doubt we'll be using the pool much if at all. Thanks for any help!



We were there from Dec 20 to Dec 26 and stayed in building 14, right across from the HH....so we were the last to be picked up on the way out to the parks.  We never had to stand, but we were the last to be dropped off on the way back from the parks.  We would get off at the 1st stop coming back and walk over to our building...it wasn't that far.  Though you do have to book the HH section early and it's a seperate booking than all other OKW sections (and HH gets booked up).  We found the HH section to be busy and noisy.  We stayed in the Turtle Pond section before and that was more serene.  But, if I were to pick a building now, I would pick 45, 46 or 55 as they are on the canal and you can watch the boats go by.  There is also a bus stop right there and a quiet pool.  The Millers Pond area is the bus stop right before the HH, on the way out to the parks.  They have a quiet pool too.  Building 19 is right by bus stop and quiet pool.  Here is the map (the bus route order going to parks is is Peninsular, Turtle Pond, South Point, Millers Rd and then HH.  It's reverse coming in).

http://dadsguidetodisneyworld.com/downloads/image-files/disney-old-key-west-resort-map.jpg


----------



## princessmorgan

Thank you lovin'fl! I appreciate the information!


----------



## Butterflygirl35

Just did online check-in!!! 

One week.... 

Please someone make it go faster.......................


----------



## hmillerbarilla

Butterflygirl35 said:


> Just did online check-in!!!
> 
> One week....
> 
> Please someone make it go faster.......................





Enjoy your trip!


----------



## mlittig

lovin'fl said:


> We were there from Dec 20 to Dec 26 and stayed in building 14, right across from the HH....so we were the last to be picked up on the way out to the parks.  We never had to stand, but we were the last to be dropped off on the way back from the parks.  We would get off at the 1st stop coming back and walk over to our building...it wasn't that far.  Though you do have to book the HH section early and it's a seperate booking than all other OKW sections (and HH gets booked up).  We found the HH section to be busy and noisy.  We stayed in the Turtle Pond section before and that was more serene.  But, if I were to pick a building now, I would pick 45, 46 or 55 as they are on the canal and you can watch the boats go by.  There is also a bus stop right there and a quiet pool.  The Millers Pond area is the bus stop right before the HH, on the way out to the parks.  They have a quiet pool too.  Building 19 is right by bus stop and quiet pool.  Here is the map (the bus route order going to parks is is Peninsular, Turtle Pond, South Point, Millers Rd and then HH.  It's reverse coming in).
> 
> http://dadsguidetodisneyworld.com/downloads/image-files/disney-old-key-west-resort-map.jpg



Have they changed the bus route   When we were there, it went Peninsular Road, South Point Road, Turtle Pond Road, Miller's Road and Hospitality House


----------



## hmillerbarilla

mlittig said:


> Have they changed the bus route   When we were there, it went Peninsular Road, South Point Road, Turtle Pond Road, Miller's Road and Hospitality House



I think you are both talking about the same bus route.

We did the same thing when we stayed HH.  We would catch the bus just as it left the resort (at the HH) and we'd get off at Peninsular Rd when it came back after the parks and would walk to our room (a bit farther than the HH stop was for us). 

We even would walk up to the HH while we stayed near Peninsular and fill our mugs and hang out and then catch the bus as it left and then be the first stop when we came back "home".

It worked great.  

I actually am a huge fan of the HH area and of the Peninsular Rd culdesac.  Love being close to the shop and the main pool.  Even in cooler weather, I'd choose it to be close to the shop, and close to Olivia's and Community Hall.


----------



## NicolaFred

Hi guys. I am wondering if anyone knows any of the backstory for the resort? I know a few little things like the library in hospitality house being papa's den but not much else. Would really love to know the backstory!!

I know Port Orleans has a very detailed back story (and that seems to be the only resort) but I know OKW has some cool associated stories. Any help would be great...

Thanks


----------



## nappingbeauty

Do all of the dedicated two bedrooms at OKW have the larger patios?


----------



## TheIncredibles!

mlittig said:


> Have they changed the bus route   When we were there, it went Peninsular Road, South Point Road, Turtle Pond Road, Miller's Road and Hospitality House



This how the route was when we were there 12/9 - 12/19. South Point before Turtle Pond.


----------



## Butterflygirl35

hmillerbarilla said:


> Enjoy your trip!



Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

nappingbeauty said:


> Do all of the dedicated two bedrooms at OKW have the larger patios?



Lockoff two bedroom villas have the small square patio off the second bedroom and the larger patio with the round table and four chairs.  The dedicated have pretty much the same, but no smaller patio off the second bedroom.


----------



## minnieandmickey

Are there any studios that has just a king bed in them?  My son is getting married this year and really liked OKW, but not so sure if they want 2 beds in the room.  If not I guess we'll book Saratoga Springs.


----------



## dianeschlicht

minnieandmickey said:


> Are there any studios that has just a king bed in them?  My son is getting married this year and really liked OKW, but not so sure if they want 2 beds in the room.  If not I guess we'll book Saratoga Springs.



No DVC studios anywhere that have a king bed.  All either have two queens (OKW) or a queen and a double sleep sofa.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

minnieandmickey said:


> Are there any studios that has just a king bed in them?  My son is getting married this year and really liked OKW, but not so sure if they want 2 beds in the room.  If not I guess we'll book Saratoga Springs.



But a SSR studio will give you a queen and a sleeper.



dianeschlicht said:


> No DVC studios anywhere that have a king bed.  All either have two queens (OKW) or a queen and a double sleep sofa.


She's right!

I miss OKW....

You could book a 1 bd anywhere and get the king.


----------



## nappingbeauty

Thank you Deb....loved eating out on the larger patio


----------



## dianeschlicht

I think the extra space of the 1 bedroom would be so perfect for a honeymoon.  OKW rooms are low points too, so it would be a nice gift.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

nappingbeauty said:


> i was wondering.... has anyone utilized the sleeper chair in the living room of the two bedroom unit? I was wondering how large it was.... can an adult use it or just children?



We had an adult (size: LARGE) in sleeper chair (5"10) & it was comfy cozy. 
The sleeper sofa however, was AWFUL! Mattress about 2 " thick... even with foam pad, all of the springs were very uncomfortable.


----------



## chepic

dianeschlicht said:


> I think the extra space of the 1 bedroom would be so perfect for a honeymoon.  OKW rooms are low points too, so it would be a nice gift.



I agree!!!!!!  Love the splurge on the 1 bedroom when it is only Dave and I!!!

Cheryl


----------



## yellowfish78

We had a queen bed with sleeper sofa in our studio at the Wilderness Villas on our honeymoon, but it was HA with the walk in shower.  I wonder if OKW is the same?


----------



## dvczerfs

yellowfish78 said:


> We had a queen bed with sleeper sofa in our studio at the Wilderness Villas on our honeymoon, but it was HA with the walk in shower.  I wonder if OKW is the same?



all the studios have two queen beds in them at okw.


----------



## 88golf88

I know at one time I saw pictures of the refurbished rooms at OKW. We are planning our first trip "home" and I just wanted to find that link again. Does anyone have it?? Or tell me which page on this thread I can find it?


----------



## mlittig

Here are some pictures of Old Key West  refurbished rooms 

This is the kitchen with granite counters:





This is another angle of the kitchen into the dining area:





This is the living room with the sleeper chair and sofa bed:





This is the bedroom with access to the balcony:





This is from the bedroom looking into the jacuzzi area:


----------



## mlittig

Here are some pictures of the refurbished studio at Old Key West 

Two queen size beds:





Looking toward the balcony:





Kitchenette area:





The bathroom:





Gorgeous balcony view from building 45:





Hope these help   I can't wait to go back there in April and August


----------



## Candy Orlando

I made a video of a one bedroom.


----------



## DVC Jen

Hi all..  just cancelled a ressie we had for Vero and changed it to 6 nights (in May) in a one bedroom.  Before that we will be on the Magic (5 nights).  This will be our first stay at OKW and I am really looking forward to it.

I have a question.   I am planning on doing most of our meals in our room.  After we get off the Magic we will drive into Orlando and make a grocery stop before heading onto OKW.  They will hold all of our groceries for us..correct?  Then when our room is ready they will bring them to us just like our luggage?

Requested buildings 45 or 46.  it will be me, DH and our two adult DDs ages 23 and 19.

Any hints of fun activities we can do at the resorts?  Kind of want to make this a more relaxed trip and enjoy the resort as much as we do the parks.


----------



## Simba22

mlittig said:


> Here are some pictures of the refurbished studio at Old Key West
> 
> Hope these help   I can't wait to go back there in April and August



I didn't want to take up space copying all the pics again but THANK YOU for posting these!   We're staying at OKW for the first time this July and although I'm excited for the trip, I was having a hard time getting excited about the resort!  I feel like there's just no pics out there, and even less of the refurbished rooms!  If you have more, please share!   They definitely helped to get me pumped for stay there!


----------



## Butterflygirl35

I just got back from okw and loved it.. We had an amazing time, the resort and rooms are beautiful. The staff was great.... I can't even think of one negative except that I had to go home...  Time to start thinking about my next trip...


----------



## wdwchamp

DW and I are looking forward to our 5 day stay at OKW studio.  This will be our first DVC members stay.


----------



## dmoore22

yellowfish78 said:


> We had a queen bed with sleeper sofa in our studio at the Wilderness Villas on our honeymoon, but it was HA with the walk in shower.  I wonder if OKW is the same?



As mentioned previously the OKW studios have two queens rather than a queen with a sleeper sofa. Only the HA studios have the walk-in shower or, more appropriately, a roll-in shower for the mobility impaired/wheel chair bound. The regular studios have a tub with a shower.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Although we are two late middle aged young, we went to the marshmallow roast, rented a movie, sat on the balcony...walked to the HH from Bldg 37' sat in the hot tub.. Had one heck of a good time for eight nights in a studio.


----------



## Sweetpeamd

I'm planning a stay at OKW and I just read that the HH area often fills early.  The trip I'm planning is only 2 months away so I'm concerned I may not be able to get a 2 BR near the HH.

Does the Turtle Pond area pool have a slide, or just the main pool?  Do they have activities (pool parties) at the TP pool or just the main?

Also, is the Turtle Pond Snack Shack open for breakfast?  We would only need baked goods, not a full quick service breakfast.  

Thanks!


----------



## dmoore22

Sweetpeamd said:


> I'm planning a stay at OKW and I just read that the HH area often fills early.  The trip I'm planning is only 2 months away so I'm concerned I may not be able to get a 2 BR near the HH.



HH is a separate booking category, hence, in many cases if you don't reserve at the 11 month window the odds are greatly diminished. They are not impossible but a challenge all the same. You can wait list for that category. Buildings 16, 62, 63, and 64 are excellent locations to request as per proximity to HH and the main pool. We stayed in 64 the week between Christmas and New Years and found it more convenient than some of the other buildings that are classified as "HH".



Sweetpeamd said:


> Does the Turtle Pond area pool have a slide, or just the main pool?  Do they have activities (pool parties) at the TP pool or just the main?



Turtle Pond is one of our favorite areas in which to stay. When our children were teenagers they actually preferred Turtle Pond to the main pool. Turtle Pond does not have a slide or activities.



Sweetpeamd said:


> Also, is the Turtle Pond Snack Shack open for breakfast?  We would only need baked goods, not a full quick service breakfast.



We have not stayed at Turtle Pond since becoming empty nesters so others may be able to answer this question much better than us. The Turtle Shack always seemed to be on flex time. Most often it was open for a "brunch/lunch" as opposed to a breakfast. It's operations appeared to be affected by the seasons and the weather.  



Sweetpeamd said:


> Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Sweetpeamd said:


> ...Also, is the Turtle Pond Snack Shack open for breakfast?  We would only need baked goods, not a full quick service breakfast.
> 
> Thanks!



The Turtle Shack is open seasonally.  And not for breakfast at all as I remember.  You'll need to get your baked goods elsewhere.


----------



## SusieBea

Deb & Bill said:


> The Turtle Shack is open seasonally.  And not for breakfast at all as I remember.  You'll need to get your baked goods elsewhere.



Deb's correct. They usually open at 11 or 11:30. And what they consider "seasonal" seems to change as occupancy levels shift and change (as you would expect).


----------



## Butterflygirl35

Pirate Granny said:


> Although we are two late middle aged young, we went to the marshmallow roast, rented a movie, sat on the balcony...walked to the HH from Bldg 37' sat in the hot tub.. Had one heck of a good time for eight nights in a studio.



Love the Marshmallow Roast.. I pretend its for the kids but it is really for me.... LOL


----------



## disney*mom*82

DH just suprised me by booking a week at OKW, in a 2 bedroom.  I know nothing about the resort, Im happy that all Im hearing is great things, but I have a few months now to learn all about it. We are bit POR fans, but he got offered a deal he just couldnt pass up. 

We are me and DH, DS15, DD12, DD4, we have been to WDW plenty, will be going in March which will be DD4 7th trip. I just want to know any secrets or must dos about this resort.


----------



## nappingbeauty

DVC JEN.... we always go shopping before checking in.... and yes they will hold your groceries and deliver them to your room when it is ready. 

Laura


----------



## boundfordisney

we are hoping to do a first time stay late August after our cruise on the fantasy. Dh and I are taking 2 of our grandchildren who are 16 and 15. We are planning for a 2 bedroom, has anyone used garden grocer during their stay? I was thinking I could order milk  , breakfast sort of things, any thoughts on this and do you think my grandlids will like the resort? we have stayed at yacht club and cbr on previous stay and they loved those resorts, I figured they would love to have their own room and thats the reasoning behind this pick . thought about beach club villas but the pictures of this resort look amazing and we like to try out somewhere a little different. Any and all info will be a great help thanks Leslie


----------



## disney*mom*82

This is our first time staying at OKW and I dont know what to ask as far as room request and am hoping someone can help me out.

We will have a strolller as a wheelchair for our DD4, so we need a building with an elevator or lower level. I would think the upper level rooms would have a better view but I know not all resorts have an elevator. Is there a certain view or location we should request. (I know not all requests are granted). 

We will be there July 27 for a week and staying in a 2 bedroom. 

What is better, the regular 2 bedroom or the lock-off? 

There will be 8 of us, including DHs parents and 10 year old sister. 

Any advice or help here would be great!


----------



## hmillerbarilla

disney*mom*82 said:


> This is our first time staying at OKW and I dont know what to ask as far as room request and am hoping someone can help me out.
> 
> We will have a strolller as a wheelchair for our DD4, so we need a building with an elevator or lower level. I would think the upper level rooms would have a better view but I know not all resorts have an elevator. Is there a certain view or location we should request. (I know not all requests are granted).
> 
> We will be there July 27 for a week and staying in a 2 bedroom.
> 
> What is better, the regular 2 bedroom or the lock-off?
> 
> There will be 8 of us, including DHs parents and 10 year old sister.
> 
> Any advice or help here would be great!


I think you'll love OKW.  It's so relaxing and pretty!

Are you booked through points?  or a regular reservation?  

My DD is 8 (and still in a stroller) She isn't in a wheelchair but can't walk on her own for too long because of her special needs.

Anyway, we have stayed at OKW a couple times and LOVE it.  When we're with the kids, I made it a point to stay in the HH area so we're closer to the pool and restaurant/community hall.  If you can, get into that category, if not, I'd just go for first floor because of "health reasons".  The HA rooms will give you the roll in shower which is the last thing you need when you're trying to give a 4 yr old a bath.

I love the culdesac off Penninsular Rd just past the HH house (I think that's bulidings 23-26 or something close to that.  There is a fantastic map on this thread.  Somewhere back on pages 70-90 I think.  It's the perfect way to see all the Elevator buildings (not many!) and other options.

I think you'll love OKW!  It's wonderful!


----------



## Pirate Granny

Boundfor Disney...we love OKW...it's so peaceful and beautiful...that said if your two GC are fans of the Storm along pool at the BC, there is no comparison...that, by far is the best pool.  If they are just into laying by the pool, then OKW will be fine.  They can also take the boat to DTD from OKW.  BCV they can walk over to EPCOT or the Studios....Depends on how they spend their time...any resort is a treat...


----------



## Belle5

I am soooooo excited for our first stay at Old Key West.  I have some questions. 


Is there daily pin trading in the lobby like there is at the regular Disney resorts?


I know I will find the answer to this once I make it through this longgg thread, but so I can know quickly...can you tell me about refillable mugs at OKW like where you refill them, etc.  I am thinking if we have a far out location we won't bother...


----------



## MsRem

Belle5 said:


> I am soooooo excited for our first stay at Old Key West.  I have some questions.
> 
> 
> Is there daily pin trading in the lobby like there is at the regular Disney resorts?
> 
> 
> I know I will find the answer to this once I make it through this longgg thread, but so I can know quickly...can you tell me about refillable mugs at OKW like where you refill them, etc.  I am thinking if we have a far out location we won't bother...



You refill your mugs at Goods to Go on the backside of the hospitality house, right next to the bar and the main pool.   Ive not seen pin trading in the lobby, doesnt mean it isnt there though.   We usually stay near the canal and the walk isnt far at all.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Belle5 said:


> I am soooooo excited for our first stay at Old Key West.  I have some questions.
> 
> 
> Is there daily pin trading in the lobby like there is at the regular Disney resorts?
> 
> 
> I know I will find the answer to this once I make it through this longgg thread, but so I can know quickly...can you tell me about refillable mugs at OKW like where you refill them, etc.  I am thinking if we have a far out location we won't bother...



Refillable mugs don't work so well at OKW. It's much easier to just fill up your refrigerator with beverages of your choice.


----------



## mamaboogie

Hello! 

We are very much looking forward to another stay at OKW (we stayed there in August 2010 and had an amazing time!)

I just had a query about internet connection. Last time we were there we could get on the internet by paying for a cable connection for 24 hours. Is this still the same? And is there internet access in the community areas of OKW? We are thinking about online booking for our flights home.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deb & Bill

mamaboogie said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are very much looking forward to another stay at OKW (we stayed there in August 2010 and had an amazing time!)
> 
> I just had a query about internet connection. Last time we were there we could get on the internet by paying for a cable connection for 24 hours. Is this still the same? And is there internet access in the community areas of OKW? We are thinking about online booking for our flights home.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Wireless is free at OKW.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Guest services at any park can log you in and print boarding passes if your airline does not participate in the airline check in.


----------



## mncollyer

Do the studios at OKW have 2 beds or 1bed and 1 sofa bed?

Thanks Mark


----------



## SusieBea

mncollyer said:


> Do the studios at OKW have 2 beds or 1bed and 1 sofa bed?
> 
> Thanks Mark





They all have 2 beds.


----------



## mncollyer

SusieBea said:


> They all have 2 beds.



Thanks


----------



## boundfordisney

Pirate Granny said:


> Boundfor Disney...we love OKW...it's so peaceful and beautiful...that said if your two GC are fans of the Storm along pool at the BC, there is no comparison...that, by far is the best pool.  If they are just into laying by the pool, then OKW will be fine.  They can also take the boat to DTD from OKW.  BCV they can walk over to EPCOT or the Studios....Depends on how they spend their time...any resort is a treat...



Thanks Pirate Granny for your input, we have stayed at the yacht club before but never got to use the pool area as it was to cold, this trip will be in August so im sure we would be spending some time at the pools at least in the evenings. I have thought about the bcv can you tell me does a 2 bedroom have 2 queen beds or is it 1 bed and a sofa? just figured it would be a hassle to have to open up a sofa each night, is there a television in the 2nd bedroom?Im really having a hard time trying to deciede all I know is that a 2 bedroom is the number 1 must have on my list and it is narrowed down to bcv and okw , any input onto which 2 teens would prefer a boy 16 and girl 15 ? Im kinda  rethinking and wonder if the bcv is the one to choose. Thanks for your help


----------



## Deb & Bill

boundfordisney said:


> Thanks Pirate Granny for your input, we have stayed at the yacht club before but never got to use the pool area as it was to cold, this trip will be in August so im sure we would be spending some time at the pools at least in the evenings. I have thought about the bcv can you tell me does a 2 bedroom have 2 queen beds or is it 1 bed and a sofa? just figured it would be a hassle to have to open up a sofa each night, is there a television in the 2nd bedroom?Im really having a hard time trying to deciede all I know is that a 2 bedroom is the number 1 must have on my list and it is narrowed down to bcv and okw , any input onto which 2 teens would prefer a boy 16 and girl 15 ? Im kinda  rethinking and wonder if the bcv is the one to choose. Thanks for your help



The second bedroom whether it is a lockoff or dedicated (and that also means the studio) will have two queen beds in it at OKW. Always. 

But BCV, more than likely, you will have a queen bed and a double sleeper sofa in the second bedroom because only 25 dedicated two bedroom villas have two queen beds and you must request that type.


----------



## daisygirl902

I can't wait for our next trip to OKW!  I bought DVC in 2009 thinking I'd be staying at our home resort of BLT each time I go to Disney - but then last year fell in LOVE with OKW!  My niece was totally opposed to DVC resorts because she hated the "hotel feel" of BLT - she prefers POP to anything else....until our trip to OKW last year - she is now totally converted!  I gave her and her sister the choice of any DVC resort for our upcoming trip prior to our cruise and they chose OKW for the great pool, fantastic rooms, and amazing atmosphere!  Can't wait to get back to our unofficial home at WDW!


----------



## dianeschlicht

daisygirl902 said:


> I can't wait for our next trip to OKW!  I bought DVC in 2009 thinking I'd be staying at our home resort of BLT each time I go to Disney - but then last year fell in LOVE with OKW!  My niece was totally opposed to DVC resorts because she hated the "hotel feel" of BLT - she prefers POP to anything else....until our trip to OKW last year - she is now totally converted!  I gave her and her sister the choice of any DVC resort for our upcoming trip prior to our cruise and they chose OKW for the great pool, fantastic rooms, and amazing atmosphere!  Can't wait to get back to our unofficial home at WDW!



Your niece has good taste!


----------



## Belle5

What is the name of the main feature pool near HH at OKW?


----------



## zorro77

Early some one mentioned that re-fill mugs do not work well at OKW. I disagree. Been buying mugs for years. We usually have been their about 4 to 5 weeks in a year spring/fall. It opens up at 7am and can get drinks till 10pm. Never had any issues. We would do our morning workouts and get coffee and get what ever doing the day. Walk down if were home for a late coffee and visit with other guest. We have a fine collection of mugs from the years and pick up new ones each visit. Enjoy


----------



## Belle5

zorro77 said:


> Early some one mentioned that re-fill mugs do not work well at OKW. I disagree. Been buying mugs for years. We usually have been their about 4 to 5 weeks in a year spring/fall. It opens up at 7am and can get drinks till 10pm. Never had any issues. We would do our morning workouts and get coffee and get what ever doing the day. Walk down if were home for a late coffee and visit with other guest. We have a fine collection of mugs from the years and pick up new ones each visit. Enjoy




I am the poster who asked about refillable mugs as we usually enjoy them while at our Disney resorts.  I am curious if the beverage offerings are the same as other resorts...coffee, hot and cold tea, soda, etc.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Belle5 said:


> I am the poster who asked about refillable mugs as we usually enjoy them while at our Disney resorts.  I am curious if the beverage offerings are the same as other resorts...coffee, hot and cold tea, soda, etc.



Yep, that's about it.


----------



## ineedmyblankie

We are booked for October 2012 for OKW! I have a few questions about OKW and buildings. When the family we are traveling with booked the room (not DVC members), they weren't given an option of near HH or not. From what I've read, it sounds like it is a different booking than other rooms. Is that correct? What buildings are considered as the HH area? Are there any buildings from which you can see fireworks at night? Does every building have all of the room types? We will be staying in a 2BR. 

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## Woosterguy

It's snowing at the moment so looking foward to checking in to sunny and warm OKW tomorrow.  Can't wait


----------



## jimmytammy

ineedmyblankie said:


> We are booked for October 2012 for OKW! I have a few questions about OKW and buildings. When the family we are traveling with booked the room (not DVC members), they weren't given an option of near HH or not. From what I've read, it sounds like it is a different booking than other rooms. Is that correct? What buildings are considered as the HH area? Are there any buildings from which you can see fireworks at night? Does every building have all of the room types? We will be staying in a 2BR.
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!



I dont think the CMs at DVC ask if you would like HH area, you have to request it.  It doesnt cost any more pts, but it is considered its own booking category.  I believe bldgs. 11-16 and 62-64 are def. HH area.  We have seen fireworks from Turtle Pond area, so Im sure depending most areas will allow some view of them.  Bear in mind there are lots of trees, plus your bldg may be turned in a way that you can hear but not see them.  A vet OKWer can answer your questions about the bldgs/room type scenario.  Im still learning but trying to catch up fast. We are going to be there in a few weeks to do more research

Here is a link to a OKW map that may help you see the gen. layout

www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/okwmap.htm


----------



## dianeschlicht

ineedmyblankie said:


> We are booked for October 2012 for OKW! I have a few questions about OKW and buildings. When the family we are traveling with booked the room (not DVC members), they weren't given an option of near HH or not. From what I've read, it sounds like it is a different booking than other rooms. Is that correct? What buildings are considered as the HH area? Are there any buildings from which you can see fireworks at night? Does every building have all of the room types? We will be staying in a 2BR.
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!



If your reservation was made either through CRO or via an RCI exchange, they would not be offered the HH category, since it's only available to DVC.  At least that's what I've been told in the past.  People who book through anything other than DVC aren't able to book in the HH category.  

Here is the map with the HH category marked.  Buildings outlined in blue are HH category.  You really can't see much fireworks from Epcot unless you are near the road, and those rooms aren't the best view.  I can tell you that our favorite buildings are 45, 46, 55,56, 15, 16, 23, and 21.  Many like the '60's' buildings too, but those are often reserved for people with mobility issues because they are the only elevator buildings at OKW.


----------



## dianeschlicht

I forgot to mention in the above post that our least favorite buildings are 28, 29, 36, and 40.  I haven't stayed in all OKW buildings, but I've stayed in quite a few over the past 16 years.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Bldg 62, 63 and 64 are not considered HH area.  And if you are a cash guest through Disney Reservation Center, you cannot book the HH area.  You'll get the other villas.  HH Area is reserved for DVC guests on points.


----------



## TheIncredibles!

dianeschlicht said:


> If your reservation was made either through CRO or via an RCI exchange, they would not be offered the HH category, since it's only available to DVC.  At least that's what I've been told in the past.  People who book through anything other than DVC aren't able to book in the HH category.
> 
> Here is the map with the HH category marked.  Buildings outlined in blue are HH category.  You really can't see much fireworks from Epcot unless you are near the road, and those rooms aren't the best view.  I can tell you that our favorite buildings are 45, 46, 55,56, 15, 16, 23, and 21.  Many like the '60's' buildings too, but those are often reserved for people with mobility issues because they are the only elevator buildings at OKW.



We were in Building 21 last month. Great location, wonderful view and if you stood out the front you could see the fireworks at night over the trees etc.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Haven't stayed at OKW in a number of years....(2008).  Any specific bldg better than others for studios ? I have two studios reserved for end of April into May. By "better" I guess the view (farther away from busses/fumes) ? I don't need to be close to a bus stop necessarily as we drive much more when staying at OKW.  Thanks guys


----------



## dianeschlicht

MiaSRN62 said:


> Haven't stayed at OKW in a number of years....(2008).  Any specific bldg better than others for studios ? I have two studios reserved for end of April into May. By "better" I guess the view (farther away from busses/fumes) ? I don't need to be close to a bus stop necessarily as we drive much more when staying at OKW.  Thanks guys



Buildings 45, 46, 55.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks Diane ! I do believe we've stayed in 45 before.....and loved it !
Wasn't sure about the others.....


----------



## Belle5

Short but sweet subscription to this thread.  Maybe someday I will get to stay at Old Key West, but our party size has changed and OKW won't provide us enough room without going with the (very expensive) grand villa.


----------



## ineedmyblankie

dianeschlicht said:


> If your reservation was made either through CRO or via an RCI exchange, they would not be offered the HH category, since it's only available to DVC.  At least that's what I've been told in the past.  People who book through anything other than DVC aren't able to book in the HH category.
> 
> Here is the map with the HH category marked.  Buildings outlined in blue are HH category.  You really can't see much fireworks from Epcot unless you are near the road, and those rooms aren't the best view.  I can tell you that our favorite buildings are 45, 46, 55,56, 15, 16, 23, and 21.  Many like the '60's' buildings too, but those are often reserved for people with mobility issues because they are the only elevator buildings at OKW.



Thanks, everyone! Thanks especially for the detailed map. I had the other one without all of the highlighted buildings, but this one is so much better for planning.


----------



## kid-at-heart

Yea!!! We are going to be staying in OKW in May.  

I reserved a one bedroom in the HH area to please my spouse and child. I, however, would like a villa that is quiet and has a canal view.  Do any of the HH units offer a canal view?  Are the villas in this area quiet?   Is bus noise a problem?   

Many thanks!
kate


----------



## dawne98

*going to be up at OKW in March! IT's going to be our 1st time just mom two DD's and me her DD lol, we are not going to do any parks just a weekend get away It's all about the pool lol so where would be the best to ask for our room to be for the BEST pool? BTW my DD's are 13 years old and 4 years old*


----------



## Deb & Bill

dawne98 said:


> going to be up at OKW in March! IT's going to be our 1st time just mom two DD's and me her DD lol, we are not going to do any parks just a weekend get away It's all about the pool lol so where would be the best to ask for our room to be for the BEST pool? BTW my DD's are 13 years old and 4 years old



If you didn't book Hospitality House Area, you'll either need to walk to or take a bus to the themed pool near the HH.


----------



## dianeschlicht

It depends on if you want to be at the main pool or one of the 3 other pools.  Since you have a wide range of ages, I'm going to guess the main pool is your destination of choice.  

I assume you are NOT booked in HH area, so just ask to be near a bus stop.  ANY bus will stop at HH last, so you are never farther than the nearest bus stop from the HH pool.  That pool has a great sand castle slide and a wonderful children's sand play area and kiddie pool.  All the other pools will be smaller, but they might also be quieter.  The main pool will also have a lot of activities for the kids.


----------



## mlittig

kid-at-heart said:


> Yea!!! We are going to be staying in OKW in May.
> 
> I reserved a one bedroom in the HH area to please my spouse and child. I, however, would like a villa that is quiet and has a canal view.  Do any of the HH units offer a canal view?  Are the villas in this area quiet?   Is bus noise a problem?
> 
> Many thanks!
> kate



The only buildings that have canal views are 45, 46 and 55 and none of them are in the hospitality area


----------



## kid-at-heart

mlittig said:


> The only buildings that have canal views are 45, 46 and 55 and none of them are in the hospitality area




Thank you!

kate


----------



## dawne98

dianeschlicht said:


> It depends on if you want to be at the main pool or one of the 3 other pools.  Since you have a wide range of ages, I'm going to guess the main pool is your destination of choice.
> 
> I assume you are NOT booked in HH area, so just ask to be near a bus stop.  ANY bus will stop at HH last, so you are never farther than the nearest bus stop from the HH pool.  That pool has a great sand castle slide and a wonderful children's sand play area and kiddie pool.  All the other pools will be smaller, but they might also be quieter.  The main pool will also have a lot of activities for the kids.



*Thanks we did ask for room by the HH I hope we get it. When I look at the photo's of the main pool it looks like a lot of fun
BTW do they have a boat that you go on to DTD?*


----------



## Pattiwig

dawne98 said:


> *Thanks we did ask for room by the HH I hope we get it. When I look at the photo's of the main pool it looks like a lot of fun
> BTW do they have a boat that you go on to DTD?*



Yes they do.  Right near Olivia's.


----------



## Deb & Bill

dawne98 said:


> *Thanks we did ask for room by the HH I hope we get it. When I look at the photo's of the main pool it looks like a lot of fun
> BTW do they have a boat that you go on to DTD?*



If you booked on points, your reservation will state, near HH.  If you did not get HH area, your reservation won't have that designation. 

If you booked for cash, you won't get HH area.  That's reserved for points stays. 

HH Area isn't a request, it's a booking category.

And there is a boat to DTD from the Hospitality House.


----------



## dianeschlicht

dawne98 said:


> *Thanks we did ask for room by the HH I hope we get it. When I look at the photo's of the main pool it looks like a lot of fun
> BTW do they have a boat that you go on to DTD?*



You can't just "ask" for a room near HH, you have to specifically book in that category.  I've never thought getting to the main pool was such a big deal from any part of the resort though.


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

for the first time since buying into DVC and I can tell you, it was a disappointment. We stayed at VWL in a studio and it was more like staying at a small Holiday Inn Express than a deluxe accomodation! We found that our LOVE for Old Key West is not misplaced one bit. The rooms were smaller, less welcoming and the decor was a jumbled up collage of mismatched items. The pool was okay and the proximity to MK was good and we loved taking the launches but it was just not home 

My wife said she might be willing to try Animal Kingdom if we can't get into OKW but I think she'd be bummed being so far from everything 

bill


----------



## chepic

mickeysbestfriend said:


> for the first time since buying into DVC and I can tell you, it was a disappointment. We stayed at VWL in a studio and it was more like staying at a small Holiday Inn Express than a deluxe accomodation! We found that our LOVE for Old Key West is not misplaced one bit. The rooms were smaller, less welcoming and the decor was a jumbled up collage of mismatched items. The pool was okay and the proximity to MK was good and we loved taking the launches but it was just not home
> 
> My wife said she might be willing to try Animal Kingdom if we can't get into OKW but I think she'd be bummed being so far from everything
> 
> bill



Bill, I agree.  We stayed there once in a 1 bedroom and still found it very tight, especially when compared to our OKW.  Our kids are always disappointed when we stay anywhere else but "our home" and they are quick to point out the differences!!!

We did stay at AK 2 years ago, and although it is far away from everything, seeing the animals every morning and night was a pleasure, and I loved being near Boma.

che


----------



## Fundytrail

Deb & Bill said:


> HH Area isn't a request, it's a booking category.



Has this changed as one of the options in the "new" on line check in requests is, Hospitality House Area?

The complete list of options below;

Pack 'n Play® Playard
Room Requests
Request South Point Road Area
Request Old Turtle Pond Road Area
Request Miller's Road Area
Request Canal View
Request Peninsular Road Are
Ground floor
Requests Dual Lavatory Entrances
*Request Hospitality House Area*
Request Canal View
Request Fairway View
Near transportation


----------



## Deb & Bill

Fundytrail said:


> Has this changed as one of the options in the "new" on line check in requests is, Hospitality House Area?
> 
> The complete list of options below;
> 
> Pack 'n Play® Playard
> Room Requests
> Request South Point Road Area
> Request Old Turtle Pond Road Area
> Request Miller's Road Area
> Request Canal View
> Request Peninsular Road Are
> Ground floor
> Requests Dual Lavatory Entrances
> *Request Hospitality House Area*
> Request Canal View
> Request Fairway View
> Near transportation



No, it's still a booking category.  That has to be a mistake. Just like the pack and play.  Every villa has one already.  No need to request one.


----------



## SusieBea

Deb & Bill said:


> No, it's still a booking category.  That has to be a mistake. Just like the pack and play.  Every villa has one already.  No need to request one.



Deb's correct (as usual).  If you attempt to book OKW online, you are given the options, for example, of a 1 bedroom or a 1 bedroom Hospitality area. This is true in all accommodation sizes. It is not a request; it is a booking catagory.


----------



## Fundytrail

Deb & Bill said:


> No, it's still a booking category.  That has to be a mistake. Just like the pack and play.  Every villa has one already.  No need to request one.



Is there any possibility this may have changed?

Below is the on line check in for SSR and it includes pack and play


----------



## Deb & Bill

Fundytrail said:


> Is there any possibility this may have changed?
> 
> ...



No, every DVC villa has a pack and play in the closet.  Not all the resort rooms have them, though, so it might just be a left over in programming.


----------



## Fundytrail

Deb & Bill said:


> No, every DVC villa has a pack and play in the closet.  Not all the resort rooms have them, though, so it might just be a left over in programming.



OK, Thanks, that sounds very possible.


----------



## Tybalt

My husband and I are going to OKW for the first time this summer, and we are bringing his parents, brothers, and sisters.  While trying to figure out which buildings to request, I have been trying (in vain) to figure out whether all of the two bedroom villas have entrances to the jacuzzi from the living room.  

I see that the villas in buildings 30 and up have two entrances to the master bathroom, but I have also read that the jacuzzi is separate from the master bathroom. We really want to stay near the HH, but those buildings are numbers 11-14 and 22-26. 

Do all 2 bedroom villas have entrances to the jacuzzi from the living room?  Or should I request any particular buildings?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Tybalt said:


> My husband and I are going to OKW for the first time this summer, and we are bringing his parents, brothers, and sisters.  While trying to figure out which buildings to request, I have been trying (in vain) to figure out whether all of the two bedroom villas have entrances to the jacuzzi from the living room.
> 
> I see that the villas in buildings 30 and up have two entrances to the master bathroom, but I have also read that the jacuzzi is separate from the master bathroom. We really want to stay near the HH, but those buildings are numbers 11-14 and 22-26.
> 
> Do all 2 bedroom villas have entrances to the jacuzzi from the living room?  Or should I request any particular buildings?



If you get HH area, you won't have the extra door from the laundry room to the shower/toilet room.  Those are only Bldg 30 and higher.

But the jacuzzi tub is separate from the shower/toilet room, but there isn't a door from the bedroom, just an opening to walk through.  If someone is using the jacuzzi tub in the master bathroom, anyone in the master bedroom would hear them and possibly see them with the shutters between the bedroom and the tub.  It's not private from the bedroom.


----------



## glaserjm

Just wanted to let all you OKW'ers know that DH and I will be holding down the fort beginning on Saturday...I can't believe my ticker is less than a week!

I have a question though, I am currently training for a half-marathon, and I'm pretty deep into the program, so am trying not to take a break during vacation. Has anyone run around OKW before? Are there sidewalks in the coves and do you feel it is safe? Does anybody have an idea of what the distance is if I basically cover the entire resort?

Thanks!
Jayne


----------



## wdwfan0123

I have a question though, I am currently training for a half-marathon, and I'm pretty deep into the program, so am trying not to take a break during vacation. Has anyone run around OKW before? Are there sidewalks in the coves and do you feel it is safe? Does anybody have an idea of what the distance is if I basically cover the entire resort?

Thanks!
Jayne[/QUOTE]

The website:  disneyrunning.com  has maps of jogging trails in the different resorts and the mileage for each route.


----------



## disbis

I'm afraid the only thing I've ever run for at OKW is the bus, and that was a bit of an effort. 

But I hope you have a wonderful time and good luck with the half marathon. 

Best Wishes

Lorraine


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

> The website:  disneyrunning.com  has maps of jogging trails in the different resorts and the mileage for each route.



Thank you so much for this website.  Very helpful!


----------



## dvczerfs

disbis said:


> I'm afraid the only thing I've ever run for at OKW is the bus, and that was a bit of an effort.
> 
> But I hope you have a wonderful time and good luck with the half marathon.
> 
> Best Wishes
> 
> Lorraine




I'm with you. The only thing i run for is the bathroom. 
I do admire the people who run that marathon. 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## stopher1

dvczerfs said:


> I'm with you. The only thing i run for is the bathroom.
> I do admire the people who run that marathon.
> GOOD LUCK!



  Hi Dave!

Heading back to OKW at the end of April, beginning of May.    I can't wait!  I love it there, definitely becoming one of my favorites at WDW.


----------



## dvczerfs

stopher1 said:


> Hi Dave!
> 
> Heading back to OKW at the end of April, beginning of May.    I can't wait!  I love it there, definitely becoming one of my favorites at WDW.



 The place tends to grow on you!! I wont be back to okw till September. I have a 8 night stint at the poly in may to do first. Your more than welcome to text as many pictures from "home" as you like in may!


----------



## Woosterguy

We were at OKW a week ago and while there discovered a path that lead over to Saratoga Springs.  It was a pleasant walk on a paved path but there were a few maintenance vehicles that came along.  Not sure how far it was.  Path started out by BLDG 55.  Enjoy


----------



## glaserjm

Thanks for the tips everyone! I'm so excited to just get there. We don't even have kids but DH and I still tell ourselves that we now have "two sleeps" to go! That disneyrunning.com has been very useful! Thanks for posting it wdwfan!


----------



## WDWMom

zorro77 said:


> Early some one mentioned that re-fill mugs do not work well at OKW. I disagree. Been buying mugs for years. We usually have been their about 4 to 5 weeks in a year spring/fall. It opens up at 7am and can get drinks till 10pm. Never had any issues. We would do our morning workouts and get coffee and get what ever doing the day. Walk down if were home for a late coffee and visit with other guest. We have a fine collection of mugs from the years and pick up new ones each visit. Enjoy



If you spend a lot of time at the pool or anywhere near the HH, mugs are worth it.  Our boys shoot hoops everyday and most days we spend at the pool so they are worth it to us.  Now if I didn't use the main pool, I doubt I would get mugs.


----------



## glaserjm

Live report here from OKW. To say that we are in love would be an understatement. I can't believe the atmosphere here, it is fantastic! We are in building 25, just a short walk to HH but quiet and secluded with a few of the golf course and lake. It's just beautiful. Everyone here has been so friendly, we made quick friends at the Gurgling Suitcase over some Turtle Krawls.

I could keep gushing over and over but most people on here already know how great OKW is! I'm a convert, at this point I think we've found our home. Now we're trying to figure out a way to swing a September trip!


----------



## WDWMom

glaserjm said:


> Live report here from OKW. To say that we are in love would be an understatement. I can't believe the atmosphere here, it is fantastic! We are in building 25, just a short walk to HH but quiet and secluded with a few of the golf course and lake. It's just beautiful. Everyone here has been so friendly, we made quick friends at the Gurgling Suitcase over some Turtle Krawls.
> 
> I could keep gushing over and over but most people on here already know how great OKW is! I'm a convert, at this point I think we've found our home. Now we're trying to figure out a way to swing a September trip!



Shhh, you really need to keep quiet how great the resort is.  If we get too many people converting, than those of us who are used to getting a ressie 5 weeks out are never going to get in.  Yes, I just booked a ressie for the week before Easter.  I had to wait list 2 days, but they came in less than a week later.  We leave in 24 days!

I also just booked a 2 bdrm for Memorial Day weekend.  Had a  1bdrm but my parents are now coming with us and needed to upgrade.  I can't believe we will be going to OKW twice in 2 months.  I can't wait!


----------



## Tybalt

DH and I are going to OKW for the first time ever for a week this July and August, so this thread has been a perfect way for me to get my late winter Disney fix!  I just finished reading the _entire_ thing tonight!  (It took me 20 days of intermittent internet putzing in between grading essays.)  

I am SO excited about going to OKW!  This is our second year as DVC members, and we LOVE it.  We are bringing my mother-in-law, father-in-law, and my SIL and BIL as well as their spouses/ significant others.  We have booked HH and have decided to request the cul-de-sac buildings (23-26) with 2nd/ 3rd floor views.  

Thanks to everyone who posted helpful maps, exciting pics, and informative lists of which buildings included which room-types in which places.  I love the humor on this thread, and I just know we will feel at home with all the OKW lovers when we visit this summer for our (and my MIL and FIL's) anniversaries.  You guys rock!


----------



## jimmytammy

We have been in bldg. 64 since Fri last week and it has been great!  We laugh as each time we return in our van, we keep getting the exact same space, over the span of a week, at least 10 times this has happened.

We have gone to a few Braves games, been over to the Darkside 4 days, (non WDW parks trip) but just being in the World surrounded by the lushness of OKW, enjoying coffee and computing on the balcony every morning, this is the life!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

jimmytammy said:


> We have been in bldg. 64 since Fri last week and it has been great!  We laugh as each time we return in our van, we keep getting the exact same space, over the span of a week, at least 10 times this has happened.
> 
> We have gone to a few Braves games, been over to the Darkside 4 days, (non WDW parks trip) but just being in the World surrounded by the lushness of OKW, enjoying coffee and computing on the balcony every morning, this is the life!!



So, Jimmy, do you have a new favorite or is VWL still Number 1?


----------



## mouseketeer70

Who better to ask than OKW lovers?
We have ressies for the first week of June in a 2 bdrm. We've had this booked since our 7 month window opened up. I checked our ressies online and was upset to discover we aren't booked HH category as requested at the time we booked.  I should have double checked sooner I know.  A call to member services resulted in being told that they would note our request but at this point nothing is available in that booking category.  The lady wasn't even sorry and actually acted very put off with all of our questions. 
Anyway, any suggestions from you experts out there as to which buildings we should request since we didn't get the booking category? We have only stayed once and we were in building 23.  Our kids definitely want to be close to the HH area/main pool and we don't want to have to drive there.  We spend a good deal of time at the resort as we always take mid-day breaks.  We will use the boat to DTD often, as we do when at SSR. Our daughter loves the pool games and our boys enjoy playing basketball, tennis, volleyball, any sport actually.  They all love the pool slide! My husband loves the views of the golf course but I wouldn't mind water views. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TheIncredibles!

mouseketeer70 said:


> Who better to ask than OKW lovers?
> We have ressies for the first week of June in a 2 bdrm. We've had this booked since our 7 month window opened up. I checked our ressies online and was upset to discover we aren't booked HH category as requested at the time we booked.  I should have double checked sooner I know.  A call to member services resulted in being told that they would note our request but at this point nothing is available in that booking category.  The lady wasn't even sorry and actually acted very put off with all of our questions.
> Anyway, any suggestions from you experts out there as to which buildings we should request since we didn't get the booking category? We have only stayed once and we were in building 23.  Our kids definitely want to be close to the HH area/main pool and we don't want to have to drive there.  We spend a good deal of time at the resort as we always take mid-day breaks.  We will use the boat to DTD often, as we do when at SSR. Our daughter loves the pool games and our boys enjoy playing basketball, tennis, volleyball, any sport actually.  They all love the pool slide! My husband loves the views of the golf course but I wouldn't mind water views.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



Buildings 62, 63 and 64 are very close. We were in building 21 for our stay and honestly we loved it there. Close to the bus stop and quiet pool and it was only one stop on the way to HH. On the way back it was long but it was not too bad at all.


----------



## Pirate Granny

You'll find bldg 15 & 16 not to far away from HH, besides 62-63-64.  Also I think 27 & 28 are pretty close also.

We have HH reservations for June...2 bedroom, have HH want 23-26 second or third floor....can't wait.... 96 more sleeps.


----------



## WDWMom

I second 27 and 28.  29 is not bad either, just make sure you ask for the 3rd floor.  Not much in the way of view from the first floor in 29.

We have stayed in 27 and 28 and found them to have nice view and are just a minute or 2 away from 23-26.


----------



## Tybalt

I have really enjoyed looking at pictures on this thread.  Does anyone have any new pictures of OKW? I need my fix since our trip is more than 4 months away.  I've never been there before, but I'm REALLY excited about it after reading this thread.


----------



## Candy Orlando

I made a video you could watch. I love looking at photos and videos of OKW when I'm not there.


----------



## lauran cameron

Tybalt said:


> I have really enjoyed looking at pictures on this thread.  Does anyone have any new pictures of OKW? I need my fix since our trip is more than 4 months away.  I've never been there before, but I'm REALLY excited about it after reading this thread.



Our family got back about a month ago from a 8 day vacation in an OKW grand villa...I'm on my iPhone right now unfortunately can not upload pictures...I'll try and upload some new pics tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## queenofthehive

Do all the studios have balconies? Can you bring your own bikes and if so, are there any bikes rack areas to lock them up? Thank you!


----------



## Deb & Bill

queenofthehive said:


> Do all the studios have balconies? Can you bring your own bikes and if so, are there any bikes rack areas to lock them up? Thank you!



All the studios have small square balconies.   There are no bike racks if you bring your own bikes so you would have to lock them in your villa or in your vehicle.  You wouldn't be able to lock them to the stairs or anywhere close to your villa.  You can't ride bikes outside of the resort, but you could ride within the resort.


----------



## Woosterguy

We were there for two weeks in early February and there were two bikes chained to a post on the ground floor of our buildidng the entire time we were there.  We were in building 46.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Woosterguy said:


> We were there for two weeks in early February and there were two bikes chained to a post on the ground floor of our buildidng the entire time we were there.  We were in building 46.



But they shouldn't have been chained there. That's the walkway for all the guests.


----------



## Tybalt

Great video, and I love the walking tour of OKW that was in your favorites too!


----------



## Tybalt

Bump!


----------



## mlittig

Candy Orlando said:


> I made a video you could watch. I love looking at photos and videos of OKW when I'm not there.



Thanks for the awesome video


----------



## snyderla

I know the more word gets out about how awesome the resort is, the harder it is for me to book the 1 bedroom villa's there.  So, let's start an "OKW is horrible, so stay away" thread!


----------



## Tybalt

Can the OKW is horrible thread have pictures?    (J/K)


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

A friend mentioned work to begin soon on Hospitality House & Olivia roofs, etc.... Anyone have updates? Closures??


----------



## ellenmiele

We will be at OKW for the first time in 9 days 

I was looking at the resort map and was trying to see how we would get from our room to the Hospitality House and main pool if we aren't near the HH area? ( I requested HH area when I did my online checkin so I've got fingers crossed)  Are there footpaths like at SSR?  Is OKW as large and spread out as SSR?


----------



## WDWMom

We will be at OKW in 3 days.  I will post if I hear anything about renovations.

OKW has lots of sidewalks to get around the resort.  Most run next to the streets, so it is easy to walk around.  OKW is laid out like a condo community so everything is right on the streets because you park in front of your villa.  I would say the farthest villa from the pool is a 15 minute walk.  But you can hop on any bus and it will take you to the HH before it leaves the resort.


----------



## dianeschlicht

ellenmiele said:


> We will be at OKW for the first time in 9 days
> 
> I was looking at the resort map and was trying to see how we would get from our room to the Hospitality House and main pool if we aren't near the HH area? ( I requested HH area when I did my online checkin so I've got fingers crossed)  Are there footpaths like at SSR?  Is OKW as large and spread out as SSR?


You can't request Hospitality House area.  It must be booked that way.  OKW is not as spread out as SSR (at least it doesn't seem that way to me), and there are 5 bus stops.  You will always be pretty close to one of them, so you are only as far as a bus stop from HH.  All buses stop at HH before leaving the resort, and there is an internal bus that just keeps driving the loop as well.  

I don't understand why everyone thinks they MUST be near HH.  It's NOT my favorite area.  HH means you are more likely to have to stand on the bus in the mornings.  It also means  you will not have the extra door to the bathroom so guests in the living room have to march through the master bedroom to get to the bathroom.  Only buildings 30 and above have that extra door, and HH buildings are 11-14, and 23-26.


----------



## ellenmiele

When I did the online checkin there was an option to request close to Hospitality House.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ellenmiele said:


> When I did the online checkin there was an option to request close to Hospitality House.



That's an error because HH is a booking category.


----------



## ellenmiele

This is what the website has:
(copied and pasted right off the Disney website)

Room Requests:

Request Hospitality House Area


----------



## Deb & Bill

ellenmiele said:


> This is what the website has:
> (copied and pasted right off the Disney website)
> 
> Room Requests:
> 
> Request Hospitality House Area


And that is an error because HH Area is a booking category.  If you are looking at the Disney Reservation Center booking and not DVC booking, you can't get HH area with cash.


----------



## WDWMom

dianeschlicht said:


> You can't request Hospitality House area.  It must be booked that way.  OKW is not as spread out as SSR (at least it doesn't seem that way to me), and there are 5 bus stops.  You will always be pretty close to one of them, so you are only as far as a bus stop from HH.  All buses stop at HH before leaving the resort, and there is an internal bus that just keeps driving the loop as well.
> 
> I don't understand why everyone thinks they MUST be near HH.  It's NOT my favorite area.  HH means you are more likely to have to stand on the bus in the mornings.  It also means  you will not have the extra door to the bathroom so guests in the living room have to march through the master bedroom to get to the bathroom.  Only buildings 30 and above have that extra door, and HH buildings are 11-14, and 23-26.



I agree with you Diane.  Not a fan of my boys having to walk through our room to get to the bathroom.  That's one of the reasons I like building 30.  Nice walk to HH, we get the extra door, and we have always had a nice view.

I do disagree on having to stand on the buses though.  We are usually at WDW for spring break.  Most years it falls either the week before or after Easter which is premier season.  We always get on the bus at HH and I don't ever recall having to stand leaving OKW.  On days we go to the parks (2/3 out of 9/10 days), we start early and make it when the park opens.  Standing has not been an issue. Now coming back from the parks at closing is another story.  It has always been standing room only.

Christmas and summer might be another issue though.


----------



## merbobear

dianeschlicht said:


> You can't request Hospitality House area.  It must be booked that way.  OKW is not as spread out as SSR (at least it doesn't seem that way to me), and there are 5 bus stops.  You will always be pretty close to one of them, so you are only as far as a bus stop from HH.  All buses stop at HH before leaving the resort, and there is an internal bus that just keeps driving the loop as well.
> 
> I don't understand why everyone thinks they MUST be near HH.  It's NOT my favorite area.  HH means you are more likely to have to stand on the bus in the mornings.  It also means  you will not have the extra door to the bathroom so guests in the living room have to march through the master bedroom to get to the bathroom.  Only buildings 30 and above have that extra door, and HH buildings are 11-14, and 23-26.


I booked HH area for our upcoming stay and I am excited about the location.  Being close to dining and the main pool is something we look forward to. I can't speak for everyone, but those are MY reasons why I would rather be near HH.  An extra door to the bathroom is not a plus to me, so I'm happy to lose that feature! lol


----------



## FunkyDuck

We just booked OKW 1 bedroom villa for Thanksgiving week and we are super excited.  I'm so glad I found this thread...I searched for it a couple of times and couldn't get it to "show up" in my results...but alas...here you are!!!  

I'm just starting to research which room/area to put in a request for...I think I do NOT want an HH area villa...would rather be on the bus first or second...also would rather be "away from the traffic of HH".  I would like a peaceful, water view...and be on the second floor...

Looking forward to reading the complete thread...but just wanted to jump in here and say "hello" and to share our excitement and soak up some resort knowledge!!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

FunkyDuck said:


> We just booked OKW 1 bedroom villa for Thanksgiving week and we are super excited.  I'm so glad I found this thread...I searched for it a couple of times and couldn't get it to "show up" in my results...but alas...here you are!!!
> 
> I'm just starting to research which room/area to put in a request for...I think I do NOT want an HH area villa...would rather be on the bus first or second...also would rather be "away from the traffic of HH".  I would like a peaceful, water view...and be on the second floor...
> 
> Looking forward to reading the complete thread...but just wanted to jump in here and say "hello" and to share our excitement and soak up some resort knowledge!!!



HH area isn't a request.  You either booked it already or didn't.


----------



## mlittig

FunkyDuck, congrats on renting at Old Key West for Thanksgiving   I am sure you will love it there


----------



## coastermom

Never been to OKW but was looking into booking through a DVC member and renting some points . I have stayed at AKL and BC/YC as well as the suites at All Star Music ... What kind of resort is OKW ? I am looking for the good / bad and great parts of it . We love the BC/YC for the convenience and the pool !! Is the Pool at OKW good ? We are a big group and may rent either a grand villa or just a few smaller ones is there a way to get rooms in the same building  ? This is us doing early planning for next summer !! We are so thrilled to go for my nephew's first visit to the magic !! WHOOO


----------



## FunkyDuck

Deb & Bill said:


> HH area isn't a request.  You either booked it already or didn't.



Yes, read that earlier...was just saying that I need to make a request but don't want to stay in the HH area...so it really is a non issue for me...would rather have a more peaceful location.  



mlittig said:


> FunkyDuck, congrats on renting at Old Key West for Thanksgiving   I am sure you will love it there



Thank you so much!  We are super excited and just from the pictures/threads/info I'm positive we will love it also.  Just what we are looking for.  I am not renting though...went the cash route.


----------



## FunkyDuck

Sorry...double posted.


----------



## scottmel

Hello I am doing a split stay in June - currently at Poly and BC CL. I don't think I am going to be happy at Poly and wanted to change that leg of the trip. MANY years ago i stayed OKW Studio and we really liked it. Can you help me determine a few things

1. Any pics of the newly refurbed rooms and were all rooms done - including studios?

2. Last time we stayed the first night it was really noisy, like a highway. I want to avoid this - what area is this referred to so I can note it?

3. Studios have washer and dryers correct?

4. Help convince me OKW would be great for my family of 3

5. BIg question - how is the food court here??


----------



## Deb & Bill

scottmel said:


> Hello I am doing a split stay in June - currently at Poly and BC CL. I don't think I am going to be happy at Poly and wanted to change that leg of the trip. MANY years ago i stayed OKW Studio and we really liked it. Can you help me determine a few things
> 
> 1. Any pics of the newly refurbed rooms and were all rooms done - including studios?
> 
> 2. Last time we stayed the first night it was really noisy, like a highway. I want to avoid this - what area is this referred to so I can note it?
> 
> 3. Studios have washer and dryers correct?
> 
> 4. Help convince me OKW would be great for my family of 3
> 
> 5. BIg question - how is the food court here??



Studios do not have washers and dryers. They have access to a washer and dryer, but they are at the pool.  First come, first served.

There is no food court at OKW. Just a small counter service at the main pool and an even smaller one at the Turtle Pond pool that is only open seasonally.


----------



## JJ721

Are taxi cabs allowed to pick up/drop off right at your room, or are they only allowed to get/deliver passengers at the Hospitality House?


----------



## scottmel

Deb & Bill said:


> Studios do not have washers and dryers. They have access to a washer and dryer, but they are at the pool.  First come, first served.
> 
> There is no food court at OKW. Just a small counter service at the main pool and an even smaller one at the Turtle Pond pool that is only open seasonally.



Ah. Thanks Deb and Bill and goodbye OKW.  Back to the BC!


----------



## FunkyDuck

Quick question...Sofa Bed...Back Killer or Surprisingly Comfy???


----------



## Pirate Granny

Comfy. Even the sleeper chair


----------



## DKrohn

Hi all, I am the planner for a party of 14 people...We are staying OKW May 5-12...there are 5 kids and the rest adults and it is all of our first time! I think I have done my research pretty well but I need all the advice I can get to make our trip go smooth   Also wondering how long it takes to get from OKW to pretty much anywhere... Thanks in advance we can hardly wait!!


----------



## macleod1979

Pirate Granny said:


> Comfy. Even the sleeper chair



 I have often enjoyed the comforts of sleeper chairs. It's surprising how comfy they actually are


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Hi! I'll be missing my usual one -B/R stay at OKW but anyplace at OKW is better than NOT being there sooo...

First time in a studio coming up....

Can anyone verify that a large pitcher for storing drinks is available? I see that one is listed for 1-B/R but studio????? 

Thanks!


----------



## dianeschlicht

DKrohn said:


> Hi all, I am the planner for a party of 14 people...We are staying OKW May 5-12...there are 5 kids and the rest adults and it is all of our first time! I think I have done my research pretty well but I need all the advice I can get to make our trip go smooth   Also wondering how long it takes to get from OKW to pretty much anywhere... Thanks in advance we can hardly wait!!



OKW transportation is some of the best in all of WDW.  We like being at the second bus stop coming into the resort, so we like to request South Point area.  There are  5 bus stops in  OKW and Hospitality House is the last one, so it makes getting to that area very easy.  The bus to most parks if fast and easy with the exception of Animal Kingdom.  For that one, we often find it easiest to just drive and self park.  The AK bus from OKW stops at Blizzard Beach, so that adds a lot of time to the trip.  If we are spending the whole day at AK, we drive.  If we are spending only part of the day,  we bite the bullet and take the bus.  Buses from OKW to all parks are on about a 20 minute schedule, so you never wait long for one.  We find that in the morning, there are usually buses much more often than that, and in the afternoon it's more like every 30 minutes.


----------



## gonecrusin

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Hi! I'll be missing my usual one -B/R stay at OKW but anyplace at OKW is better than NOT being there sooo...
> 
> First time in a studio coming up....
> 
> Can anyone verify that a large pitcher for storing drinks is available? I see that one is listed for 1-B/R but studio?????
> 
> Thanks!



No large pitcher in a Studio!


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

gonecrusin said:


> No large pitcher in a Studio!



_Nooooo!!!!!!_ Crystal Light just came out with new Mocktini mixers!!!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

FunkyDuck said:


> Quick question...Sofa Bed...Back Killer or Surprisingly Comfy???





Pirate Granny said:


> Comfy. Even the sleeper chair



We thought the new sleeper sofa (platform style) was uncomfortable.  The one that flips from the back (BCV and BWV for sure) was more comfortable.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> _Nooooo!!!!!!_ Crystal Light just came out with new Mocktini mixers!!!!



The large pitcher probably doesn't fit in the smaller undercounter refrigerator.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Deb & Bill said:


> The large pitcher probably doesn't fit in the smaller undercounter refrigerator.




 Maybe I can rent fridge space in my neighbor's 1B/R????


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Deb & Bill said:


> We thought the new sleeper sofa (platform style) was uncomfortable.  The one that flips from the back (BCV and BWV for sure) was more comfortable.




We were in a 1-B/R Bldg 45 in Nov. The sleeper sofa mattress was about an inch thick. Maybe. It was like lying directly on the the hard springs! Even with the eggy thingy on it.

But the sleeper chair was heavenly!

And the rest of the place was PERFECT!


----------



## gonecrusin

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> We were in a 1-B/R Bldg 45 in Nov. The sleeper sofa mattress was about an inch thick. Maybe. It was like lying directly on the the hard springs! Even with the eggy thingy on it.
> 
> But the sleeper chair was heavenly!
> 
> And the rest of the place was PERFECT!



Sleeper chair gets two thumbs up!


----------



## disney*mom*82

I dont know what kind of request to make

We are a party of 8 staying in a 2br at OKW this July. We have never stayed here and only stopped to look around on our last day of our previous trip last month. 

I am wanting a room preferbly upstairs but in a building with an elevator. If I cannot get a building with an elevator, Ide prefer lower level. We have a mixture of reasons why stairs will not work for our group.

Can someone please tell me which buildings have an elevator? Im not worried about being close to the front or a bus stop doesnt really matter. We do hope to be able to spend a decent amount of time in the rooms this trip since it is only 4 months since our last trip, we are only doing 2 parks and both waterparks. 

Also..is there any grills at OKW? We would like to be able to grill out a few times if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

disney*mom*82 said:


> I dont know what kind of request to make
> 
> We are a party of 8 staying in a 2br at OKW this July. We have never stayed here and only stopped to look around on our last day of our previous trip last month.
> 
> I am wanting a room preferbly upstairs but in a building with an elevator. If I cannot get a building with an elevator, Ide prefer lower level. We have a mixture of reasons why stairs will not work for our group.
> 
> Can someone please tell me which buildings have an elevator? Im not worried about being close to the front or a bus stop doesnt really matter. We do hope to be able to spend a decent amount of time in the rooms this trip since it is only 4 months since our last trip, we are only doing 2 parks and both waterparks.
> 
> Also..is there any grills at OKW? We would like to be able to grill out a few times if possible.
> 
> Thanks!


There are three buildings with elevators and they kind of reserve them for medical needs.  So if you have medical needs, you should go ahead and request either a first floor or the elevator buildings. 

Grills (charcoal) are located at the pools.


----------



## Tybalt

How many minutes did it take you to walk from building 45 to the HH?  

We have reservations for 6 adults (one of whom would sleep in the living room area) in a 2 bedroom in HH area, but I was considering changing them and requesting buildings 30 or higher for the extra door to the bathroom (to give my husband and I privacy).  

I know everyone seems to think buildings 45-46 have beautiful views, but I also know there is no guarantee we will get these buildings.  

What do you think?  Should I change my reservation?  I know it's important to my husband to be able to walk to the tennis courts and the pool, but we walk all the time at home.  Also, there's the Gurgling Suitcase to think about...and the walk home...


----------



## Deb & Bill

Tybalt said:


> How many minutes did it take you to walk from building 45 to the HH?
> 
> We have reservations for 6 adults (one of whom would sleep in the living room area) in a 2 bedroom in HH area, but I was considering changing them and requesting buildings 30 or higher for the extra door to the bathroom (to give my husband and I privacy).
> 
> I know everyone seems to think buildings 45-46 have beautiful views, but I also know there is no guarantee we will get these buildings.
> 
> What do you think?  Should I change my reservation?  I know it's important to my husband to be able to walk to the tennis courts and the pool, but we walk all the time at home.  Also, there's the Gurgling Suitcase to think about...and the walk home...



Maybe five minutes??  The quiet pool at South Point is nice, though.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Tybalt said:


> How many minutes did it take you to walk from building 45 to the HH?
> 
> We have reservations for 6 adults (one of whom would sleep in the living room area) in a 2 bedroom in HH area, but I was considering changing them and requesting buildings 30 or higher for the extra door to the bathroom (to give my husband and I privacy).
> 
> I know everyone seems to think buildings 45-46 have beautiful views, but I also know there is no guarantee we will get these buildings.
> 
> What do you think?  Should I change my reservation?  I know it's important to my husband to be able to walk to the tennis courts and the pool, but we walk all the time at home.  Also, there's the Gurgling Suitcase to think about...and the walk home...


Love buildings 45 and 46, and it takes about 5 minutes to walk it at a leisurely pace.


----------



## Woosterguy

In Feb we were in building 46 and it took us 10 min. to walk to HH. This was at a leisurely pace. I agree liked building 45 46 area.


----------



## FunkyDuck

Deb & Bill said:


> We thought the new sleeper sofa (platform style) was uncomfortable.  The one that flips from the back (BCV and BWV for sure) was more comfortable.





Mai Ku Tiki said:


> We were in a 1-B/R Bldg 45 in Nov. The sleeper sofa mattress was about an inch thick. Maybe. It was like lying directly on the the hard springs! Even with the eggy thingy on it.
> 
> But the sleeper chair was heavenly!
> 
> And the rest of the place was PERFECT!





gonecrusin said:


> Sleeper chair gets two thumbs up!



*Ugh...this scares me.  My husband is a snorer and I see me out on the pullout sofa with my teenage daughter....son on the chair...YIKES...I wish I could afford the 2BR Villa and guarantee myself a bed.  Thank you all for your honest opinions!!*


----------



## mlittig

scottmel, here are some photos of the refurbished studio:





The kitchenette area in the studio:





Balcony in building 45 right on the canal:


----------



## dianeschlicht

Woosterguy said:


> In Feb we were in building 46 and it took us 10 min. to walk to HH. This was at a leisurely pace. I agree liked building 45 46 area.



That would be a VERY leisurely pace!  I've never had it take that long.


----------



## HiHoOffWeGo

We are a family of ten and is OKW for us so we may be in one place or something else. Please tell us how to proceed and about what we should expect.

This is a GM GP with two daughter and their families. There are 3 couples but one couple either needs a king (Football player type)or he gets the queen. DS5 DD10 DD14 DD15. DS5 will do floor duty if needed. DD10 could sleep with Mom if King is not available for Mom and Dad. The two teenage girls are cousins and will sleep together.

Some help please and if possible a floor plan and some idea on costs. Are we crazy and best get three rooms as in the past?

Forgot to mention this is for June 2013. 2012 is already booked. Thanks


----------



## cpbjgc

Just got back - some pics for those waiting.

Main Pool






Waiting for the ferry






Hospitality House






Olivia`s entrance






Enjoying a drink on the patio of 2511 (Blue Moon Valencia Amber Ale ) while the sun sets.






Missing it already!


----------



## Deb & Bill

HiHoOffWeGo said:


> We are a family of ten and is OKW for us so we may be in one place or something else. Please tell us how to proceed and about what we should expect.
> 
> This is a GM GP with two daughter and their families. There are 3 couples but one couple either needs a king (Football player type)or he gets the queen. DS5 DD10 DD14 DD15. DS5 will do floor duty if needed. DD10 could sleep with Mom if King is not available for Mom and Dad. The two teenage girls are cousins and will sleep together.
> 
> Some help please and if possible a floor plan and some idea on costs. Are we crazy and best get three rooms as in the past?
> 
> Forgot to mention this is for June 2013. 2012 is already booked. Thanks



Get three separate rooms.  It will be a lot easier.  Big boy dad just needs to suck it up for the trip.


----------



## DVC Jen

cpbjgc said:


> Just got back - some pics for those waiting.
> 
> Main Pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for the ferry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospitality House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia`s entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying a drink on the patio of 2511 (Blue Moon Valencia Amber Ale ) while the sun sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing it already!



Beautiful shots.  You are making me so excited about staying there. We are doing a 5 night cruise on the Magic before and I am not sure which one I am more excited about - the cruise or OKW!


----------



## FunkyDuck

Thank you soooo much for the beautiful pictures of the resort!!  They are truly lovely.  I am still freaking out over the sleeper sofa...LOL...but these pics keep me super excited!!!


----------



## HiHoOffWeGo

Thanks deb & bill.  We just thought a villa would be nice and a little up scale than POR has been when we all go. Thanks!

The big boy is 6'6" and wears a 6X T-shirt. More a problem for my daughter (6') if she does not have a king like at home. 

We want something new in 2013 so CSR or CBR for 3 rooms. DD39 and family will do CSR in june so we will see.

My DW was the one interested in OKW. I was into AKV.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Fundytrail

"cpbjgc" Great pictures! 

Thanks, 16 days away for us


----------



## dianeschlicht

HiHoOffWeGo said:


> We are a family of ten and is OKW for us so we may be in one place or something else. Please tell us how to proceed and about what we should expect.
> 
> This is a GM GP with two daughter and their families. There are 3 couples but one couple either needs a king (Football player type)or he gets the queen. DS5 DD10 DD14 DD15. DS5 will do floor duty if needed. DD10 could sleep with Mom if King is not available for Mom and Dad. The two teenage girls are cousins and will sleep together.
> 
> Some help please and if possible a floor plan and some idea on costs. Are we crazy and best get three rooms as in the past?
> 
> Forgot to mention this is for June 2013. 2012 is already booked. Thanks


For  10 you will need to get a grand villa.  No need to worry about beds or bed sizes that way.  There will be 2 queens, 2 doubles, 1 king, 1 queen sleep sofa, and  1 twin sleeper chair.  There will also be 4 bathrooms....a must with those teen girls!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Fundytrail said:


> "cpbjgc" Great pictures!




 You know I've taken 100's of OKW pictures over the years but I never tire of looking at other peoples pictures of the resort!


June can't come soon enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HiHoOffWeGo

dianeschlicht - thanks! That would do it. Perfect for 6 females. Where do I find cost and floor plan please.

I have two sisters living in Mn. Where is Lakeville?


----------



## hmillerbarilla

PP:  cost, look up Mousesavers.  Depending on time of year, a discount might be available.  But, those Grand Villas are sometimes hard to get.  Call early and call often.  From your previous posts I assume you're not DVC, but if you are, some floor plans can be found in older DVC planning books.  Or check allears, they have great photos of all the rooms and sometimes floor plans.

We just got back from 1 night at POR and 5 nights at BLT.  It was NOT relaxing.  We are such OKW people.  Now seeing those pics (thank you!!) just reminds me what we did wrong.  We didn't stay at OKW!

and I'm doing BLT again this summer!!!  DH's family wants to go there.  Maybe we'll pool hop over to where we belong!

... and I won't take a pool chair, I promise!


----------



## Pirate Granny

HiHoOff We Go...we rented a GV at OKW March 2011.  7 adults 4 kids....loved it so much we bought a resale at OKW.  Rented from a wonderful person...but it wasn't cheap!  We also made sure to rent right at the 11 month mark to ensure we got it.  Had to pay when reservation was confirmed.  So if you want June, that's July of this year.  Check the site to see how many points u will need for your stay.  Good luck.  This June We'll be at BLT for one night in a 2 bedroom, then move to OKW, HH area in 2 bedroom for a week.  4 adults, two children.  Then just hubby and I at BCV for the three more days to recoup!


----------



## PrincessAlways

We'll be going back to OKW 5/18-23!! Meeting family there & can't wait!!


----------



## Twende

PrincessAlways said:


> We'll be going back to OKW 5/18-23!! Meeting family there & can't wait!!



We will be there May 17 -21.    I am so needing this trip!


----------



## PrincessAlways

Twende said:


> We will be there May 17 -21.    I am so needing this trip!



Maybe we should try to meet up??


----------



## HiHoOffWeGo

I want to say thank you to those who helped! My DD38 is on it and will checkout renting DVC points for June 2013.


----------



## Twende

PrincessAlways said:


> Maybe we should try to meet up??



We should work on it.  I am still finishing our schedule but we are only doing two parks in the OKW time frame.  We will have done the other two before our cruise.

I will keep this thread marked and get back to you when I figure out what we are doing on which days.  We hope to get a day in at one of the water parks too.


----------



## njtinkmom

I am so excited we  just booked our trip for July 21-28 in a 2br villa in OKW.  We have not stayed there yet so I am hoping to get some good tips on things to do and good places to stay close to the main pools, and mug refill places as my 9yo dd is not a fan of walking unless we are in the parks!  I waitlisted the area close to the main house so I am keeping my fingers crossed for that!


----------



## cornish pixie

Hi all wow what a long thread what I have managed to get through is Amazing so thank you to everyone who has posted. Im sure somewhere there already is an answer to the question im going to ask but as yet havent found it. Anyway we are staying in a Studio this August sooooo excited, have seen some pics with a toaster in the kitchenette ? I didn't think the studios had one and was planning on buying a toaster when we got there so if anyone can help do the studios have a toaster or not ? Many thanks
Cornish pixie


----------



## dianeschlicht

cornish pixie said:


> Hi all wow what a long thread what I have managed to get through is Amazing so thank you to everyone who has posted. Im sure somewhere there already is an answer to the question im going to ask but as yet havent found it. Anyway we are staying in a Studio this August sooooo excited, have seen some pics with a toaster in the kitchenette ? I didn't think the studios had one and was planning on buying a toaster when we got there so if anyone can help do the studios have a toaster or not ? Many thanks
> Cornish pixie



Yes, toaster, microwave, small fridge with freezer compartment, and full sized coffee maker.


----------



## mlittig

cornish pixie said:


> Hi all wow what a long thread what I have managed to get through is Amazing so thank you to everyone who has posted. Im sure somewhere there already is an answer to the question im going to ask but as yet havent found it. Anyway we are staying in a Studio this August sooooo excited, have seen some pics with a toaster in the kitchenette ? I didn't think the studios had one and was planning on buying a toaster when we got there so if anyone can help do the studios have a toaster or not ? Many thanks
> Cornish pixie



Here is a photo of the studio kitchenette:





I *love* Old Key West  and in 9 days I will be checking in


----------



## merbobear

Does anyone have a price list for the various foods available at OKW (like bread, milk, coffee, etc)?  
Thanks!


----------



## cornish pixie

dianeschlicht said:


> Yes, toaster, microwave, small fridge with freezer compartment, and full sized coffee maker.



Thanks for your quick reply bagels and coffee it is to start the day 

cornish pixie


----------



## cornish pixie

mlittig said:


> Here is a photo of the studio kitchenette:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *love* Old Key West  and in 9 days I will be checking in



Thanks for pics Bet you can't wait for your trip looking forward to hearing all about it on your return any pics you wouldn't mind shareing would be good as well
Cornish Pixie


----------



## gray52

After many studio stays... only 9 months until our first 2 BEDROOM Disney trip!


----------



## Deb & Bill

gray52 said:


> After many studio stays... only 9 months until our first 2 BEDROOM Disney trip!



You will never stay in a studio again.


----------



## chepic

merbobear said:


> Does anyone have a price list for the various foods available at OKW (like bread, milk, coffee, etc)?
> Thanks!



If you go to dvcmember.com you can click on planning tools and you can then pull up the grocery list with prices.  An example of some of the prices:  1/2 gal milk 2.95
Minute Maid OJ 59 oz  4.49
arnold's bread 4.29
Kelloggs frosted flakes 4.95

Cheryl


----------



## gonecrusin

Deb & Bill said:


> You will never stay in a studio again.



You are so right.  We haven't been in a studio for years.


----------



## gonecrusin

chepic said:


> If you go to dvcmember.com you can click on planning tools and you can then pull up the grocery list with prices.  An example of some of the prices:  1/2 gal milk 2.95
> Minute Maid OJ 59 oz  4.49
> arnold's bread 4.29
> Kelloggs frosted flakes 4.95
> 
> Cheryl



We usually order from the garden grocer (www.gardengrocer.com) they have a little more variety.  They deliver to bell services if you aren't there and when you get to your room just call and bell services will bring it to your room.


----------



## ellenmiele

We are just back today from our first visit to OKW and we loved it!  We were in a 2 br in building 18.  The location was great for us - we found we could use either the Millers Road or HH bus stop ( the last 2 stops in the resort) when going placs and get off at the Peninsular Road stop on the way back ( first stop).  And overall the bus service we experienced was great! 

So here's what we loved -
The theme and style of the resort as well as the overall layout.  Easy to get around on foot, plenty of shade.
The food both at Olivia's and at the quick serve window was delicious!
The staff - very friendly and helpful. (something we noticed all over WDW this trip that seemed even better than usual - which is era really swing something!)
The bus and boat service - never waited long at all.
The pool - it was crowded because of the time of year but I can imagine it being fabulous if it were just a little less busy.  Chairs were in short supply as with all WDW resort pools we've experienced during Easter weeks but we always managed to find something.
The layout of the room and the decor. 
 Now I can fully understand why OKW has so many loyal fans.!!

And here are my two complaints -
The wifi was terrible - sporadic and unreliable.  Good thing DH did not bring office work this trip because I could see that being a really big problem for someone if they were relying on internet service for anything important during their trip.
I was a little disappointed with the room from a housekeeping standpoint when arrived.  There were crumbs on the kitchen floor and island and Some splashes of something (makeup, I think) on the tile in the bathroom.  

So in summary, OKW is now in the top 3 of our fave DVC WDW resorts and we will definitely stay there again!


----------



## chepic

gonecrusin said:


> We usually order from the garden grocer (www.gardengrocer.com) they have a little more variety.  They deliver to bell services if you aren't there and when you get to your room just call and bell services will bring it to your room.



I agree, we use gardengrocer ourselves since we are always there for a week.  

che


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

BLDG 55 POOL Closure 4/23-4/24 as per Mousesavers. Plan accordingly.


----------



## PrincessAlways

ellenmiele said:


> We are just back today from our first visit to OKW and we loved it!  We were in a 2 br in building 18.  The location was great for us - we found we could use either the Millers Road or HH bus stop ( the last 2 stops in the resort) when going placs and get off at the Peninsular Road stop on the way back ( first stop).  And overall the bus service we experienced was great!
> 
> So here's what we loved -
> The theme and style of the resort as well as the overall layout.  Easy to get around on foot, plenty of shade.
> The food both at Olivia's and at the quick serve window was delicious!
> The staff - very friendly and helpful. (something we noticed all over WDW this trip that seemed even better than usual - which is era really swing something!)
> The bus and boat service - never waited long at all.
> The pool - it was crowded because of the time of year but I can imagine it being fabulous if it were just a little less busy.  Chairs were in short supply as with all WDW resort pools we've experienced during Easter weeks but we always managed to find something.
> The layout of the room and the decor.
> Now I can fully understand why OKW has so many loyal fans.!!
> 
> And here are my two complaints -
> The wifi was terrible - sporadic and unreliable.  Good thing DH did not bring office work this trip because I could see that being a really big problem for someone if they were relying on internet service for anything important during their trip.
> I was a little disappointed with the room from a housekeeping standpoint when arrived.  There were crumbs on the kitchen floor and island and Some splashes of something (makeup, I think) on the tile in the bathroom.
> 
> So in summary, OKW is now in the top 3 of our fave DVC WDW resorts and we will definitely stay there again!



Glad to hear you had such a wonderful experience!! OKW is one of my favorites too!  It feels more relaxed for some reason & you can't beat the size of the villas!! When traveling to meet family, there's 7 of us with 3 young girls! Plenty of room for all!! 

You spoke of the internet connection....there's no extra charge now for that, right??  I usually don't bring my laptop but was thinking of doing so this trip.


----------



## merbobear

chepic said:


> If you go to dvcmember.com you can click on planning tools and you can then pull up the grocery list with prices.  An example of some of the prices:  1/2 gal milk 2.95
> Minute Maid OJ 59 oz  4.49
> arnold's bread 4.29
> Kelloggs frosted flakes 4.95
> 
> Cheryl



Thank you   The site said I had to log in so I wasn't able to view the list (I am not a DVC member, we are staying on rented points) but I did do a teeny bit of googling and found some prices.


----------



## merbobear

gonecrusin said:


> We usually order from the garden grocer (www.gardengrocer.com) they have a little more variety.  They deliver to bell services if you aren't there and when you get to your room just call and bell services will bring it to your room.



I looked into that, but I don't plan on doing any cooking...we just will need some coffee creamer and I thought maybe a couple snacks or english muffins just to have in the room, so I decided the delivery cost wasn't really worth it for us.  Definitely if we were doing meals in our room though!  A grocery store near me is doing delivery service beta testing in a few stores and I am tempted to give it a go! lol  We are having water delivered also, from walmart.com.


----------



## BobNed

merbobear said:


> Thank you   The site said I had to log in so I wasn't able to view the list (I am not a DVC member, we are staying on rented points) but I did do a teeny bit of googling and found some prices.



Here you go... hope this helps.  I'm not sure you can get all of these items at Conch Flats General Store, but many of them are available.


----------



## merbobear

BobNed said:


> Here you go... hope this helps.  I'm not sure you can get all of these items at Conch Flats General Store, but many of them are available.



Very helpful, thanks a lot!


----------



## mlittig

I will be checking into Old Key West in 4 days


----------



## PrincessAlways

mlittig said:


> I will be checking into Old Key West in 4 days



have a great time!!


----------



## mlittig

Thanks   I love Old Key West  and can't wait to hear them say:  "Welcome Home"


----------



## grad_dis_nut

We'll be checking into a GV at OKW in less than three weeks.  This trip has been so long in the making...initially booked Feb 2011 for Jan 2012, but a "surprise" among our traveling party--a baby who arrived in Jan 2012--meant we had to postpone till May!  With all the anticipation and waiting I'm afraid it's going to blow by before I know it!  

Right now I'm looking forward to seeing the May movie schedule posted online, debating online checkin vs waiting (we requested either building 15 or 43 based on recommendations from this board....) and wondering whether a pack 'n play will fit comfortably in the laundry room for certain high maintenance individuals who need dark and silence to nap   I consider myself a well-traveled Disney-goer but I've never stayed in a GV before!  Can you tell I'm just a little excited???

20 days!


----------



## Donna M

grad_dis_nut said:


> and wondering whether a pack 'n play will fit comfortably in the laundry room for certain high maintenance individuals who need dark and silence to nap
> 20 days!



It sure looks like the pack n' play will fit in the laundry room.

I love the GV.   We'll be there in 6 days       but not in a GV


----------



## mlittig

I am bringing my laptop to Old Key West for the first time and am wondering if there is anything I need other than my laptop and plug in cord (to save the battery)   If anyone can walk me through the process of how to go on-line, I would be very grateful


----------



## Deb & Bill

grad_dis_nut said:


> We'll be checking into a GV at OKW in less than three weeks.  This trip has been so long in the making...initially booked Feb 2011 for Jan 2012, but a "surprise" among our traveling party--a baby who arrived in Jan 2012--meant we had to postpone till May!  With all the anticipation and waiting I'm afraid it's going to blow by before I know it!
> 
> Right now I'm looking forward to seeing the May movie schedule posted online, debating online checkin vs waiting (we requested either building 15 or 43 based on recommendations from this board....) and wondering whether a pack 'n play will fit comfortably in the laundry room for certain high maintenance individuals who need dark and silence to nap   I consider myself a well-traveled Disney-goer but I've never stayed in a GV before!  Can you tell I'm just a little excited???
> 
> 20 days!



The only problem with putting the pack and play in the laundry room is that the laundry room is off the kitchen and not in the hallway near the master bedroom. So if the baby starts to cry, you might not hear the baby.


----------



## ellenmiele

mlittig said:


> I am bringing my laptop to Old Key West for the first time and am wondering if there is anything I need other than my laptop and plug in cord (to save the battery)   If anyone can walk me through the process of how to go on-line, I would be very grateful





PrincessAlways said:


> You spoke of the internet connection....there's no extra charge now for that, right??  I usually don't bring my laptop but was thinking of doing so this trip.



No extra charge for the wifi, that's correct.  And getting online via laptop was Relatively simple because it easily found the wifi network most of the time.  But we very often lost the connection after a few mintes.  And I had a very difficult time getting connected with my iPad.  DH usedthewifi with hs droid and that was ok.  I have an iPhone but it's 3G so I didn't use the wifi for that.   Not sure if we should have been able to connect with the resort wifi at the pool area but we never could.   If I didn't have my iPhone I would have been very frustrated just trying to rely on the wifi.


----------



## grad_dis_nut

Deb & Bill said:


> The only problem with putting the pack and play in the laundry room is that the laundry room is off the kitchen and not in the hallway near the master bedroom. So if the baby starts to cry, you might not hear the baby.



And this is bad because....?    Just kidding.  We can bring a baby monitor just in case.  And knowing it's right off the kitchen may make it less ideal for naps anyway, since the rest of the kiddos will probably be awake and noisy in the main areas.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Pirate Granny

I have an iPad and had no issues with the wifi...I even got it at the pool area.  My iPad has built in ATT wireless capability...but didn't subscribe last visit.


----------



## PrincessAlways

ellenmiele said:


> No extra charge for the wifi, that's correct.  And getting online via laptop was Relatively simple because it easily found the wifi network most of the time.  But we very often lost the connection after a few mintes.  And I had a very difficult time getting connected with my iPad.  DH usedthewifi with hs droid and that was ok.  I have an iPhone but it's 3G so I didn't use the wifi for that.   Not sure if we should have been able to connect with the resort wifi at the pool area but we never could.   If I didn't have my iPhone I would have been very frustrated just trying to rely on the wifi.





Pirate Granny said:


> I have an iPad and had no issues with the wifi...I even got it at the pool area.  My iPad has built in ATT wireless capability...but didn't subscribe last visit.



thanks for the info!!!  I think I'll take the laptop this trip!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

We used Wifi in October the week they started it actually, and it did great! We even skyped with it! We only used it in out 2bd in building 45, but I had no complaints with it at all!


----------



## jkfandel

@ mlittig ~ Sorry, I did not quote correctly!!

We will be there at the same time and it looks like we are both from Northern MA.  I can't wait it will be my first time at OKW.

I think I read in this thread that there is wi-fi but it could be spotty.  My last visit was with my DD21 for her birthday and we were at the Poly.  Brought a cord for the wall just in case and we did have to use it they had not connected yet.


----------



## CaFeeney

Just back yesterday from a 4 night stay at OKW.  We were in building 33 and the internet connection was not good at all - we kept having to back out of the browser and re-load.

Love the resort but the internet...bleh.


----------



## nalajms

I priced out the summer room special that Disney's currently running at OKW.  We would have 4 adults and 2 kids (ages 2 & infant).  It's putting us in a 1 bedroom.  I thought max occupancy is 5, if one is under the age of 3.  Is this a mistake?


----------



## Deb & Bill

nalajms said:


> I priced out the summer room special that Disney's currently running at OKW.  We would have 4 adults and 2 kids (ages 2 & infant).  It's putting us in a 1 bedroom.  I thought max occupancy is 5, if one is under the age of 3.  Is this a mistake?



OKW has sleeping spaces for five in the one bedroom.  Plus the pack and play for a child under the age of three.


----------



## mlittig

Just landed a couple of hours ago and got to OKW fairly quickly   Had no problems getting on-line and there was even a set of directions in the room   So far, the connection has been fine   I am in building 35


----------



## PrincessAlways

mlittig said:


> Just landed a couple of hours ago and got to OKW fairly quickly   Had no problems getting on-line and there was even a set of directions in the room   So far, the connection has been fine   I am in building 35



Sounds good! Have a great vacation!!!


----------



## dvc at last !

Have a great vaca - keep us posted about things at WDW.


----------



## HiHoOffWeGo

Pictures PLEASE!


----------



## glaserjm

Booked another trip to OKW for October 20-27...drank the kool-aid big time in March, and now we can't imagine staying anywhere else!!

Can't wait to see the resort in the Fall!


----------



## gonecrusin

glaserjm said:


> Booked another trip to OKW for October 20-27...drank the kool-aid big time in March, and now we can't imagine staying anywhere else!!
> 
> Can't wait to see the resort in the Fall!



There is never a bad time. To be at OKW?  We were there once during a hurricane and it was great.  LOL


----------



## SnowWitch

Check in in 13 days.  Can not wait. Hospitality House 1 bedroom.  Stayed there in September and just loved it.  We own at the BWV's, since 1999. We spend most of our time at the BWV's but we so enjoyed the laid back feel at OKW and the ease of the hospitality house area is awesome. We tour at a much more casual pace now a days and OKW just feels so relaxed LOVE IT!!!


----------



## PrincessAlways

SnowWitch said:


> Check in in 13 days.  Can not wait. Hospitality House 1 bedroom.  Stayed there in September and just loved it.  We own at the BWV's, since 1999. We spend most of our time at the BWV's but we so enjoyed the laid back feel at OKW and the ease of the hospitality house area is awesome. We tour at a much more casual pace now a days and OKW just feels so relaxed LOVE IT!!!



How are you assured Hospitality House area?? If it's possible I'd like to try. My mother is 87 & being close to everything is a definite plus for her.


----------



## Deb & Bill

PrincessAlways said:


> How are you assured Hospitality House area?? If it's possible I'd like to try. My mother is 87 & being close to everything is a definite plus for her.



It's a booking category now.


----------



## PrincessAlways

Deb & Bill said:


> It's a booking category now.



really?? I didn't know that....I booked online AP rate & didn't see that. Is the price different? If I call, I guess they could check for availability?


----------



## Deb & Bill

PrincessAlways said:


> really?? I didn't know that....I booked online AP rate & didn't see that. Is the price different? If I call, I guess they could check for availability?



You can't get that category for cash.  Only points.


----------



## PrincessAlways

ohhhh....ok thanks!!!!!


----------



## zorro77

We will  be home in just a few days and we can not wait. Excited to see how green everything is and to see the Flower/Garden show. Hope to spend some time at Fuego or just sit out by pool with good Cigar.


----------



## Deb & Bill

zorro77 said:


> ...Hope to spend some time at Fuego or just sit out by pool with good Cigar.



Really, a cigar by the pool??


----------



## Peddler

2 weeks from tomorrow we will arrive (9) for a week
in a GV, hoping to get close to the HH. We have been there many times except two GK's who don't know yet.We are all excited to see their reactions.


----------



## Fundytrail

The contractors fenced off building 19 this AM to do some repairs/renovations. They have ladders on the outside of the building but no work started yet.


----------



## zorro77

Yup, Cigar by the pool. Note the main pool. Sit by the smaller pool off Miller. We have spent many late nights and afternoon by this pool. Does not get to busy and their is a smoking area in a corner. Very nice. Can not wait.


----------



## FunkyDuck

So excited for our November Vaca and first time visit at OKW.  I did request a top floor, water view room...I haven't looked a specific area/building...but thinking maybe I should.  Would like to have a great water view, quiet, but I guess I would like it to be one of the first, second, or third bus stops...any ideas?  

Again, thank you to all who post information, opinions and pictures...


----------



## helenlv

What time do the pools close for the night please.

We'll be at OKW for 3-15 June and I'm going to request the Turtle pond area when I check in online, can someone also tell me if the 1 bed villas there are in buildings with 2 floors or 3 please?  
Ideally we'd like the top floor of a 2 floor building, if that's possible, 3rd floor seems a little too far to walk .

One last query, do all the 1 beds have balcony access from the bedroom as well as the living area?  

We've stayed onsite before at POR and loved it,  we're really looking forward to OKW and the extra space.


----------



## dvczerfs

gonecrusin said:


> There is never a bad time. To be at OKW?  We were there once during a hurricane and it was great.  LOL



IRENE???


----------



## Deb & Bill

helenlv said:


> What time do the pools close for the night please.
> 
> We'll be at OKW for 3-15 June and I'm going to request the Turtle pond area when I check in online, can someone also tell me if the 1 bed villas there are in buildings with 2 floors or 3 please?
> Ideally we'd like the top floor of a 2 floor building, if that's possible, 3rd floor seems a little too far to walk .
> 
> One last query, do all the 1 beds have balcony access from the bedroom as well as the living area?
> 
> We've stayed onsite before at POR and loved it,  we're really looking forward to OKW and the extra space.



There is access from the master bedroom and the living room to the porch.   It's one porch and not multiple porches.  

If I remember correctly pools close either at 10 PM or midnight, but if you are quiet and don't bother the guests around the pools, you can swim much later.  Signs at the pools post the pool hours.


----------



## merbobear

Speaking of porches, does a 2 BR have 2 separate porches?  I thought it was just one, but then (somewhere along my research) I swear I saw a 2BR layout with 2 separate porches.

Not really something that matters all that much, just out of curiosity.

In other news...YAY tomorrow I can do my online check in!  Last year I just checked in at the resort, but I figure I'll give the online check in a whirl this year.  We booked in the HH category and I believe my only request is going to be 1st floor.  One member of our party really wanted a 2nd floor, but I hate to be the family that wakes people up below us (I have a 4 year old dd, and for some reason she tends to sound like a herd of elephants when she walks room to room).  11 days til Mickey!!


----------



## starwarsclark

Hi all,
One of my sons turns 18 at the end of July and we go to the magic and our first trip to OKW on the 4th August - Do you know if I can arrange anything special at OKW for him to celebrate just turning 18 please?


----------



## BobNed

merbobear said:


> Speaking of porches, does a 2 BR have 2 separate porches?  I thought it was just one, but then (somewhere along my research) I swear I saw a 2BR layout with 2 separate porches.


A 2 BR lock-off has two balconies.  One for the studio, and one for the 1 BR.  A dedicated 2 BR has only one balcony.


----------



## Fundytrail

helenlv said:


> What time do the pools close for the night please.
> 
> We'll be at OKW for 3-15 June and I'm going to request the Turtle pond area when I check in online, can someone also tell me if the 1 bed villas there are in buildings with 2 floors or 3 please?
> Ideally we'd like the top floor of a 2 floor building, if that's possible, 3rd floor seems a little too far to walk .
> 
> One last query, do all the 1 beds have balcony access from the bedroom as well as the living area?
> 
> We've stayed onsite before at POR and loved it,  we're really looking forward to OKW and the extra space.



Looking at the sign right now, Pool and spa. Open 7 AM to 11 PM.


----------



## merbobear

BobNed said:


> A 2 BR lock-off has two balconies.  One for the studio, and one for the 1 BR.  A dedicated 2 BR has only one balcony.



Thanks...is it out of the ordinary to request a dedicated 2BR?  2 balconies is not important to me at all, and I'm not sure why but I just have a feeling that I would prefer dedicated to lock off!


----------



## gonecrusin

starwarsclark said:


> Hi all,
> One of my sons turns 18 at the end of July and we go to the magic and our first trip to OKW on the 4th August - Do you know if I can arrange anything special at OKW for him to celebrate just turning 18 please?



You should call and have it noted on the reservation and remind them when you check in.  They will have balloons and a card, they asked who the persons favorite character was, Mickey, Minnie, etc...



merbobear said:


> Thanks...is it out of the ordinary to request a dedicated 2BR?  2 balconies is not important to me at all, and I'm not sure why but I just have a feeling that I would prefer dedicated to lock off!



No, a dedicated 2 bedroom also doesn't have an exit door to the front.


----------



## BobNed

merbobear said:


> Thanks...is it out of the ordinary to request a dedicated 2BR?  2 balconies is not important to me at all, and I'm not sure why but I just have a feeling that I would prefer dedicated to lock off!


I wouldn't say it is out of the ordinary.  Sometimes people want the second entrance or the kitchenette and would book a lock-off.  Before online booking, MS would almost always give you a dedicated 2 BR unless you specifically asked for a lock-off, or they didn't have a dedicated available.


----------



## merbobear

BobNed said:


> I wouldn't say it is out of the ordinary.  Sometimes people want the second entrance or the kitchenette and would book a lock-off.  Before online booking, MS would almost always give you a dedicated 2 BR unless you specifically asked for a lock-off, or they didn't have a dedicated available.



Oh ok thanks!  I am not sure if there is a spot in online check in for me to indicate I would prefer a dedicated..if there is not, should I skip online check in?  Or if I do online check in, is it still possible to amend my preferences in person when we get there?  We arrive at MCO @ 10:25 am, so we will get to OKW fairly early in the day, so I don't anticipate our room necessarily being ready for us when we arrive..if that makes any difference.


----------



## BobNed

merbobear said:


> Oh ok thanks!  I am not sure if there is a spot in online check in for me to indicate I would prefer a dedicated..if there is not, should I skip online check in?  Or if I do online check in, is it still possible to amend my preferences in person when we get there?  We arrive at MCO @ 10:25 am, so we will get to OKW fairly early in the day, so I don't anticipate our room necessarily being ready for us when we arrive..if that makes any difference.


It isn't a request.  You either book a dedicated or a lock-off.  It should be noted on your confirmation too.


----------



## Deb & Bill

merbobear said:


> Thanks...is it out of the ordinary to request a dedicated 2BR?  2 balconies is not important to me at all, and I'm not sure why but I just have a feeling that I would prefer dedicated to lock off!



At OKW, if you book a two bedroom, they usually give you a dedicated two bedroom villa, unless you specifically request a lockoff.  Giving you a lockoff when you didn't request one, ties up a studio and a one bedroom.


----------



## merbobear

BobNed said:


> It isn't a request.  You either book a dedicated or a lock-off.  It should be noted on your confirmation too.





Deb & Bill said:


> At OKW, if you book a two bedroom, they usually give you a dedicated two bedroom villa, unless you specifically request a lockoff.  Giving you a lockoff when you didn't request one, ties up a studio and a one bedroom.



OHHHHH...now I get it! Took me a minute! 

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

merbobear said:


> Thanks...is it out of the ordinary to request a dedicated 2BR?  2 balconies is not important to me at all, and I'm not sure why but I just have a feeling that I would prefer dedicated to lock off!



You will automatically be booked in a dedicated when you book UNLESS there isn't one available.  In that case you will be put in a lock off and they will note it on the reservation.  You can see it on the website when you check your vacations on the member page.


----------



## shirleyanneko

Thanks for all the beautiful pictures- we are staying at OKW in Sept., and it looks beautiful!  Can't wait!


----------



## WDWMom

zorro77 said:


> We will  be home in just a few days and we can not wait. Excited to see how green everything is and to see the Flower/Garden show. Hope to spend some time at Fuego or just sit out by pool with good Cigar.



This may have been posted, but I don't think there is a smoking area at the pool.  You may have to go elsewhere to a smoking section.


----------



## Pirate Granny

I believe by turtle creek pool the smoking area may be over by the picnic tables and grills...at least someone was smoking a stogie there when I was there...noticed 'cause it reminds me of my dad.


----------



## grad_dis_nut

So I am within our 10-day window for checking into OKW and went online to do the online check-in.  I had seen the screenshot of the request options a few pages back in this thread, but when I got to that screen for my own reservation, there was no option for "Request Near Turtle Pond".  It seemed you could request near hospitality house, near Miller's Road, near South Point, near transportation, ground floor, or pack n' play, but no Turtle Pond.  Anyone know why that might be?


----------



## Fundytrail

grad_dis_nut said:


> So I am within our 10-day window for checking into OKW and went online to do the online check-in.  I had seen the screenshot of the request options a few pages back in this thread, but when I got to that screen for my own reservation, there was no option for "Request Near Turtle Pond".  It seemed you could request near hospitality house, near Miller's Road, near South Point, near transportation, ground floor, or pack n' play, but no Turtle Pond.  Anyone know why that might be?



Strange, as it was there on April 11th


----------



## Deb & Bill

Fundytrail said:


> Strange, as it was there on April 11th



I'm surprised they have Hospitality House area as a request because it is a booking category, not a request.  I think it is still screwed up.

Plus every villa already has a Pack and Play. Why bother with that request?


----------



## Fundytrail

Deb & Bill said:


> I'm surprised they have Hospitality House area as a request because it is a booking category, not a request.  I think it is still screwed up.
> 
> Plus every villa already has a Pack and Play. Why bother with that request?



They put you near HH area, ie they had me booked into building 27 after checking the box. I did not stay in the room as it was not ready at noon and our flight left at 2:30 AM and we need to clean up so we took a room on Millers Rd. that was ready.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44660450#post44660450


----------



## mlittig

I did on-line check in the beginning of April and the Turtle Pond area was listed   I just got back from 10 marvelous, magical days at Old Key West


----------



## grad_dis_nut

mlittig said:


> I did on-line check in the beginning of April and the Turtle Pond area was listed   I just got back from 10 marvelous, magical days at Old Key West



So weird that it wasn't available when I did online check-in.  And I read through the options several times AND had DH check just in case I somehow missed it.  Oh well.  You know what?  We'll be at OKW in two days and I don't really care WHERE we are located--I'm just thrilled we're going to be there!!


----------



## mlittig

grad dis nut, I hope you have a marvelous, magical time a Disney and Old Key West


----------



## chippydale33

Hello all! My family and I are staying at OKW for the first time this July  I've heard great things about this place and can't wait to check it out! Does anyone know if Standard Studios have connecting doors? We'll be renting two studios (crossing our finger's they're next to each other) and hope that they do. Thanks!


----------



## merbobear

Eeeeek we are down to ONE day left!  What a marvelous feeling! 
In fact, in 24 hours and 15 minutes, we are scheduled to be landing at MCO!!


----------



## chippydale33

merbobear said:


> Eeeeek we are down to ONE day left!  What a marvelous feeling!
> In fact, in 24 hours and 15 minutes, we are scheduled to be landing at MCO!!



Have an incredible time!!!


----------



## PrincessAlways

merbobear said:


> Eeeeek we are down to ONE day left!  What a marvelous feeling!
> In fact, in 24 hours and 15 minutes, we are scheduled to be landing at MCO!!



  have fun!!!


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

So I am trying to figure out where I should request. Member services has tagged our rooms as wanting to be near each other as we are going down for my disney wedding. I am trying to figure out where the best place to request is. I will be getting ready for the wedding here as will the boys. I don;t want to have to walk down stairs in my wedding dress. Also my grandparents will be staying in a room as well and I am concerned about the stairs for them although that is not as big of an issue. This is the first time they will ever be at disney and I want them to have a pleasant time and be in a good area of the resort. Do you have any suggestions for check in what I should request?

Teresa


----------



## gonecrusin

Icecoldpenguin said:


> So I am trying to figure out where I should request. Member services has tagged our rooms as wanting to be near each other as we are going down for my disney wedding. I am trying to figure out where the best place to request is. I will be getting ready for the wedding here as will the boys. I don;t want to have to walk down stairs in my wedding dress. Also my grandparents will be staying in a room as well and I am concerned about the stairs for them although that is not as big of an issue. This is the first time they will ever be at disney and I want them to have a pleasant time and be in a good area of the resort. Do you have any suggestions for check in what I should request?
> 
> Teresa



The newer buildings with the elevators would be good than you don't have to worry about the steps and it's not far from the HH.


----------



## Deb & Bill

chippydale33 said:


> Hello all! My family and I are staying at OKW for the first time this July  I've heard great things about this place and can't wait to check it out! Does anyone know if Standard Studios have connecting doors? We'll be renting two studios (crossing our finger's they're next to each other) and hope that they do. Thanks!



Studios never connect to other studios.  At OKW all studios connect to one bedrooms to make a two bedroom lockoff.  Studios are usually at the ends of the building. So if you are on the same floor, you might be at opposite ends of the building.  Or they might put you one above the other.  There are a few of the larger buildings that do have studios intermixed with the other villas, but mostly they are at the ends of the buildings.

At OKW there isn't a standard studio.  They are all deluxe studios.  Just a new name Disney came up with.  The only difference with classification is Near Hospitality House and Not Near Hospitality House. 



			
				Icecoldpenguin said:
			
		

> So I am trying to figure out where I should request. Member services has tagged our rooms as wanting to be near each other as we are going down for my disney wedding. I am trying to figure out where the best place to request is. I will be getting ready for the wedding here as will the boys. I don;t want to have to walk down stairs in my wedding dress. Also my grandparents will be staying in a room as well and I am concerned about the stairs for them although that is not as big of an issue. This is the first time they will ever be at disney and I want them to have a pleasant time and be in a good area of the resort. Do you have any suggestions for check in what I should request?



Also there are very few buildings with elevators.  Those are usually reserved for guests with medical needs.   So if you don't want to walk down the stairs in your wedding dress, you need to request a first floor villa.


----------



## chippydale33

Deb & Bill said:


> Studios never connect to other studios.  At OKW all studios connect to one bedrooms to make a two bedroom lockoff.  Studios are usually at the ends of the building. So if you are on the same floor, you might be at opposite ends of the building.  Or they might put you one above the other.  There are a few of the larger buildings that do have studios intermixed with the other villas, but mostly they are at the ends of the buildings.
> 
> At OKW there isn't a standard studio.  They are all deluxe studios.  Just a new name Disney came up with.  The only difference with classification is Near Hospitality House and Not Near Hospitality House.



Oh okay, that makes sense. Thank you for the info!


----------



## BobNed

chippydale33 said:


> Oh okay, that makes sense. Thank you for the info!





Deb & Bill said:


> Studios never connect to other studios.  At OKW all studios connect to one bedrooms to make a two bedroom lockoff.  Studios are usually at the ends of the building. So if you are on the same floor, you might be at opposite ends of the building.  Or they might put you one above the other.  There are a few of the larger buildings that do have studios intermixed with the other villas, but mostly they are at the ends of the buildings.



As Deb said there are a few buildings that have studios next to each other.  Take a look at this message which shows all the different building layouts:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42702828&postcount=2128

It looks like Buildings 14,18,35 and 38 are the only ones.


----------



## chippydale33

BobNed said:


> As Deb said there are a few buildings that have studios next to each other.  Take a look at this message which shows all the different building layouts:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42702828&postcount=2128
> 
> It looks like Buildings 14,18,35 and 38 are the only ones.



Oh that would be wonderful! They have been requested next to each other so we'll be crossing our fingers. Thank you!


----------



## merbobear

chippydale33 said:


> Have an incredible time!!!





PrincessAlways said:


> have fun!!!



Thanks!
And actually thanks to everyone in this thread for sharing your photos, information and opinions of OKW.  I can't wait to experience it for myself, and I will share my thoughts and pictures when I return!


----------



## Stini228

Hello all!  We're just back from 2 nights in a 1 bedroom at OKW.  We are non-DVC'ers staying on an AP rate.  Holy cow, we fell in love with this place!!  The room was huge and beautiful.  My favorite thing was the gigantic balcony...5 of us gathered out there one morning over coffee...it was just lovely.  The king bed was way, way more comfortable than the queen we had been sleeping on for the previous 4 nights at Kidani.

I loved the music they played everywhere.  It was awesome to sit in the hot tub at midnight listening to Bob Marley 

What a great place..can't wait to return


----------



## OKW Lover

Don't know how I missed this thread before.  As you can tell from my screen name, I love OKW.  Even better, I actually met my wife at OKW.


----------



## MinnieInMI

Stini228 said:


> Hello all!  We're just back from 2 nights in a 1 bedroom at OKW.  We are non-DVC'ers staying on an AP rate.  Holy cow, we fell in love with this place!!  The room was huge and beautiful.  My favorite thing was the gigantic balcony...5 of us gathered out there one morning over coffee...it was just lovely.  The king bed was way, way more comfortable than the queen we had been sleeping on for the previous 4 nights at Kidani.
> 
> I loved the music they played everywhere.  It was awesome to sit in the hot tub at midnight listening to Bob Marley
> 
> What a great place..can't wait to return



Yes, yes, yes!  The music is so much a part of what we love about OKW!!


----------



## DisneyWannabee

Hi Guys,

You seem so knowledgeable, so I have a question,

I will be staying at OKW next year and will have the DDP with Mug, do the machines have a hot chocolate option?, if not would anyone happen to know what hot drinks they dispense (if any)?

Many thanks


----------



## Deb & Bill

DisneyWannabee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You seem so knowledgeable, so I have a question,
> 
> I will be staying at OKW next year and will have the DDP with Mug, do the machines have a hot chocolate option?, if not would anyone happen to know what hot drinks they dispense (if any)?
> 
> Many thanks



It's been so long since we had refillable mugs at OKW because refilling them is such a pain.  Pretty much only Goods to Go for refills.


----------



## Brenle

DisneyWannabee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You seem so knowledgeable, so I have a question,
> 
> I will be staying at OKW next year and will have the DDP with Mug, do the machines have a hot chocolate option?, if not would anyone happen to know what hot drinks they dispense (if any)?
> 
> Many thanks


 
Last November for hot beverages you could have either coffee, tea or hot chocolate.


----------



## DisneyWannabee

Thank you so much!!! will have happy kids


----------



## grad_dis_nut

Just back from 5 nights in a GV!!!  We were in building 15 (thanks to the recommendations of many on this thread) and thought it was a perfect location--very quiet, with a lovely view from the balcony.  We walked over to the HH area daily to swim, get fantastic pina coladas from the Gurgling Suitcase, and enjoy the music.   Considering we found the parks to be PACKED and the weather to be very, very warm (and I live in Miami!!) we definitely enjoyed the respite of our villa and the pool area.  

I love the size of the OKW villas, and the grand villa was no disappointment size-wise.  I really liked having that extra (fourth) bathroom in addition to the ones adjoining the bedrooms.  I would have to say that the "refurbishment" was a bit of a disappointment.  The kitchens and baths need a decent overhaul.  Cabinets were broken, the bottom rack of the dishwasher was missing a wheel and THUNKED every time we pulled it out, the grout in the bathrooms was quite dingy and the plastic lining the shower stalls was cracked in several places.  I guess this is perhaps considered "maintenance" issues more than renovation, but the villa did seem to need maintenance, if that's the case.  Nothing that in any way took away from our enjoyment of the vacation, and my two year old was the only one significantly bothered by the non-closing cabinets  

All told, I think I'm feeling more and more like OKW is "our" home at WDW.  I was sad to leave and looking forward to getting back there sometime soon.  I plan to hang around this thread and enjoy OKW vicariously through everyone who's going there soon.


----------



## mlittig

grad dis nut, glad you had such a magical time


----------



## PrincessAlways

Tomorrow is check in!!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

grad_dis_nut said:


> Just back from 5 nights in a GV!!!  We were in building 15 (thanks to the recommendations of many on this thread) and thought it was a perfect location--
> 
> *My favorite GV as well!*
> 
> the "refurbishment" was a bit of a disappointment.  The kitchens and baths need a decent overhaul.  Cabinets were broken, the bottom rack of the dishwasher was missing a wheel and THUNKED every time we pulled it out, the grout in the bathrooms was quite dingy and the plastic lining the shower stalls was cracked in several places.
> 
> *The Refurb was so long in coming, but the bathrooms really didn't get refurbed at all, unless you consider restaining of a  mirror a refurb.  What to do with that Mexican tile and the huge grout lines, short of blasting it out of there and replacing it with something more manageable, all they could do is just to clean it.  I guess it's a very time consuming task they didn't want to take on!   From what I've read here, there are units where the bathroom & kitchen cabinetry really should have been replaced but wasn't!  Thankfully they didn't crackle the cabinets to hide flaws!*
> 
> All told, I think I'm feeling more and more like OKW is "our" home at WDW.  I was sad to leave and looking forward to getting back there sometime soon.  .



Thanks for the TR!  OKW still remains my favorite resort irregardless of it's imperfections!  Just 24 more days to go!


----------



## macleod1979

I concur. Its a really nice place. My grandparents stay there all the time. Its always some good family time


----------



## Fundytrail

It has been almost a month since we returned home from our stay at Old Key West and after some reflection we have the flowing comments. 

OKW is by far our favorite resort to date bar none! After arriving early our room in the requested area was not ready so we opted for a room on Miller Rd. and have no regrets for the last minute switch. Our balcony gave us a great view of the golf course while enjoyed our morning coffee and checking our email each day.

There is something different about OKW that I cannot put a handle on but its definitely a good thing!

Pros;
The whole place was very quiet and relaxing,
Rooms are large and well maintained,
Buses were never over crowed and arrived in a timely fashion,
Boat ride to DTD,
The CMs were great,
Olivias! 

Con;
Unlike other resorts, to walk to the main area (HH) you had to use the sidewalk that run along the road or the edge of a parking lot unlike other resorts that have walking paths that avoid the road for the most part.

Would we return YES in the beat of a heart! In fact you would have to convince us to stay at another resort. 

Thanks to everyone here for all the info and suggestions!


----------



## PrincessAlways

Got back yesterday from our OKW stay.....wonderful! Our 2 br villa was ready on arrival & it was what & where I had requested! First floor & near the Hospitality House. We were in 6212......great location!!


----------



## eyor44

Second stay at OKW and we love it. Studio room 5210. End of the building. I had to request a 1st floor room as DD's adopted grandmother came with us. Since a first floor or elevator room was necessary (she can't climb stairs and has a scooter) I didn't make any other requests. The building we are in has a main road behind it and is on a bus turn around. I was worried about the noise, but there isn't any. I rarely hear any road noise and as for the buses, I hear them when the room is quiet, but they don't wake us up. 

I was concerned about not having a food court, but we have been able to eat sufficiently with the counter service that is here. 

The resort is quiet, peaceful and beautiful. Being able to park right next to the building is a definite plus. The buses have been good but it does take a bit with all the stops. We are right near a bus stop. 

All in all OKW is a great resort and we will be back.


----------



## toklotursa

We just found out we passed ROFR.
We are so excited and cannot wait for our first stay at OKW.
We received the news while we were at Disney World. I guess this means the Pixie Dust was upon us.


----------



## Pinkocto

Congratulations Ed, that is very exciting! 

We'll be going to OKW for the first time 12/5-12/10, and I've slowly been making my way through this thread. It is so wonderful to read all the positive comments and it is really making me excited to see it for myself. I own at AKV and am in love with that place, but with all the love OKW has I'm sure it's a magnificent place as well


----------



## florep1

7 more days  Can't wait  5 nights in a 2BR for 3 of us since my college age kids decided to take summer classes instead of going to Disney


----------



## amandaw

Hi!  I've been lurking for a little while on this thread, reading everyone's wonderful comments about OKW.  My family will be staying there for the 1st time this fall.  I am very unfamiliar with the layout of this resort.  I'm wondering what requests y'all would suggest we make.  We are a family of 3 (me, DH & our 4 y/o son), we are very early risers at Disney and don't go back for naps.  The majority of our time is spent in the parks.  We do use a stroller & will probably have our son in it at night when we return.  One of my main concerns is the bus system at OKW.  Is it good, bad or just ok?  Is there a better area to be in for the buses?  

Thank you!


----------



## dvczerfs

TICKER CHECK!!!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

amandaw said:


> Hi!  I've been lurking for a little while on this thread, reading everyone's wonderful comments about OKW.  My family will be staying there for the 1st time this fall.  I am very unfamiliar with the layout of this resort.  I'm wondering what requests y'all would suggest we make.  We are a family of 3 (me, DH & our 4 y/o son), we are very early risers at Disney and don't go back for naps.  The majority of our time is spent in the parks.  We do use a stroller & will probably have our son in it at night when we return.  One of my main concerns is the bus system at OKW.  Is it good, bad or just ok?  Is there a better area to be in for the buses?
> 
> Thank you!



hi amandaw!!! ( man, name looks familiar.)
we love okw. been staying there since 1999. we think the bus system at okw has to be the best on property. for the last 4 years or so, we have been staying in the hh area. we never had a bad room at okw. if you didnt book hh, we ask for golf course views. the resort is very quiet but it is spread out. there is an internal bus that just goes from bus stop to bus stop. 
we will be getting there sept 11th and departing the 22nd. just be dw and i this trip. we just came home from 8 nights at the poly. it was nice but there nothing like being home at okw. 
have a great trip!!! (if your the same amandaw from "over there", maybe a disdads meet? laughing


----------



## Steamboat Girlie

Finally booked our first stay at OKW.  Going down Dec.26-Jan. 2. 
So excited!!!


----------



## amandaw

dvczerfs said:


> hi amandaw!!! ( man, name looks familiar.)
> we love okw. been staying there since 1999. we think the bus system at okw has to be the best on property. for the last 4 years or so, we have been staying in the hh area. we never had a bad room at okw. if you didnt book hh, we ask for golf course views. the resort is very quiet but it is spread out. there is an internal bus that just goes from bus stop to bus stop.
> we will be getting there sept 11th and departing the 22nd. just be dw and i this trip. we just came home from 8 nights at the poly. it was nice but there nothing like being home at okw.
> have a great trip!!! (if your the same amandaw from "over there", maybe a disdads meet? laughing



Thank you for your input!  I'm so glad to hear that you think it has a great bus system.  I have been so worried about that.  

I'm pretty sure we're not in the HH area.  We own with Hilton Grand Vacations Club & traded thru RCI.  All I know is that we have a studio.    A golf course view would be very nice.  I may have to put that in as a request.  

Are there elevators in all of the buildings?

As for my familiar looking name...I've been trying to rack my brain if we've been on the same threads because I know I've seen your name a lot here as well.  But, I don't think I'm the amandaw from "over there".    But, maybe I am & I just forgot.


----------



## dvczerfs

amandaw said:


> Thank you for your input!  I'm so glad to hear that you think it has a great bus system.  I have been so worried about that.
> 
> I'm pretty sure we're not in the HH area.  We own with Hilton Grand Vacations Club & traded thru RCI.  All I know is that we have a studio.    A golf course view would be very nice.  I may have to put that in as a request.
> 
> Are there elevators in all of the buildings?
> 
> As for my familiar looking name...I've been trying to rack my brain if we've been on the same threads because I know I've seen your name a lot here as well.  But, I don't think I'm the amandaw from "over there".    But, maybe I am & I just forgot.



there is only elevators in one or two of the buildings. the buildings are 2 and 3 levels. we always request a top floor. for some reason we always get the herd of elephants above us. the last time i was on the bottom floor, the person above us stompped there feet so hard when they walked, the light in the dining room rattled. ( i have it on video!   )


----------



## florep1

Day 2 in a 2 bedroom at hospitality house area.  Love the resort and our location with a nice view of water/fountain and golf course; hate the busses!  Loony waits both days... Park crowds not too bad.


----------



## Pirate Granny

What is your room number...2 bedroom... Second day... HH area.


----------



## tyandbash

Hi,  Does anyone have an activity schedule for June? Or even one from May?  I'm interested to just see an example of what they do now. We haven't been to OKW in years. Thanks!


----------



## florep1

Pirate Granny said:


> What is your room number...2 bedroom... Second day... HH area.



1322


----------



## Pirate Granny

Thanks, we,re there on the 17th in HHH area, and want any bldg but 14' top floor.


----------



## pigby

florep1 said:


> Day 2 in a 2 bedroom at hospitality house area.  Love the resort and our location with a nice view of water/fountain and golf course; hate the busses!  Loony waits both days... Park crowds not too bad.



Good to know about the crowds but wondered about the buses - we didnt have an issue when we stayed there last - how long were you waiting?

We set off in less than 2 days but spending a few days at Universal first then 10 nights at OKW.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Pirate Granny said:


> Thanks, we,re there on the 17th in HHH area, and want any bldg but 14' top floor.



Why not 14?  We have stayed there twice and both times on the back side facing the golf course.  There was no issue with it.  The only issue I have with that building is how difficult it can sometimes be to cross the street to get to the bus stop.


----------



## Pirate Granny

I'm afraid we'll get the unit facing the drive with all the buses.  Love my balcony, and wouldn't be able to sit and enjoy the view....14 and golf course view would be perfect.  Not sure, but I think my daughter asked for bldg in the 20's..ressie is for HH, with a request for top floor.  Looking for the posting with the room locations.  We have a dedicated 2 bedroom.  First night at BLT TP view for a special treat (and lots of points, since it's a Saturday).   I will take a bus over from MK around 10 on Sunday am to check in, and get our room assignment.  Plan on spending pool time at BLT that day as we have ADR for CRT at 5:30.  11 more sleeps...ALMOST SINGLE DIGITS.  DGDs think they are going to Kansas...surprise for them


----------



## dianeschlicht

Pirate Granny said:


> I'm afraid we'll get the unit facing the drive with all the buses.  Love my balcony, and wouldn't be able to sit and enjoy the view....14 and golf course view would be perfect.  Not sure, but I think my daughter asked for bldg in the 20's..ressie is for HH, with a request for top floor.  Looking for the posting with the room locations.  We have a dedicated 2 bedroom.  First night at BLT TP view for a special treat (and lots of points, since it's a Saturday).   I will take a bus over from MK around 10 on Sunday am to check in, and get our room assignment.  Plan on spending pool time at BLT that day as we have ADR for CRT at 5:30.  11 more sleeps...ALMOST SINGLE DIGITS.  DGDs think they are going to Kansas...surprise for them



There are far more units that do NOT face the entrance driveway.  We did have a 1 bedroom on that side once on the second floor, but we never noticed bus noise.  I wonder if it's because we were down in the back corner?  Frankly, I've only heard the buses one stay in my many at OKW, and that was when we stayed one night in a studio in building 29 and we were right on the end next to the road.  I've heard people complain about the bus turn arounds at buildings 21 and 51 also, and I've never had an issue in those buildings either.  Maybe some people are just lighter sleepers than I am.  Of course, we wouldn't hear the buses at all if they'd just fix those squeeky brakes!  We always joke that it's a prerequisite for Disney buses to have squeeky brakes.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

How about Building #17. I just requested this building, top floor. I am so hoping for a golf course view (that is quiet)


----------



## Duffy Lover

> I'm afraid we'll get the unit facing the drive with all the buses. Love my balcony, and wouldn't be able to sit and enjoy the view....14 and golf course view would be perfect. Not sure, but I think my daughter asked for bldg in the 20's..ressie is for HH, with a request for top floor. Looking for the posting with the room locations. We have a dedicated 2 bedroom. First night at BLT TP view for a special treat (and lots of points, since it's a Saturday).  I will take a bus over from MK around 10 on Sunday am to check in, and get our room assignment. Plan on spending pool time at BLT that day as we have ADR for CRT at 5:30. 11 more sleeps...ALMOST SINGLE DIGITS. DGDs think they are going to Kansas...surprise for them



Whoo-Hoo!!! 

I think in the best scenario, I would want any of the buildings from 23-26.  I actually do not want to stay (if possible) in the 11-14 region.  I just like having the Peninsular Road bus stop right there...

Regardless, there are only 10 more days 'till I get to tell my little girls we're not going to Kansas, but to Disney!  They are going to freak out!


----------



## Nicnic

Hi,

Just wondering what the facilities are like for a 2&10yo? 

We were looking at SSR but the sofa bed in the studio is probably not going to work for us wher as the OKW has the 2 beds and more space for a cot. 

Also what buildings have a lift, we like to have upper floors so we can have the balcony doors open and not worry about a little one running off! Or are the patios on the ground floor enclosed?

Anything else you can say to convince me it's the best place for our family would be great.THANKS

Just thought I would add we usually stay POFQ so we ae used to outdoor entry. But not such a big resort.


----------



## Checkers

Nicnic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering what the facilities are like for a 2&10yo?
> 
> We were looking at SSR but the sofa bed in the studio is probably not going to work for us wher as the OKW has the 2 beds and more space for a cot.
> 
> Also what buildings have a lift, we like to have upper floors so we can have the balcony doors open and not worry about a little one running off! Or are the patios on the ground floor enclosed?
> 
> Anything else you can say to convince me it's the best place for our family would be great.THANKS
> 
> Just thought I would add we usually stay POFQ so we ae used to outdoor entry. But not such a big resort.



We love OKW!  I am not sure which buildings have elevators and I'm sure someone else will have that info but I can tell you that the 1st fl. patios are enclosed so your little one would be confined.  Also, the OKW studios are the most spacious of all the DVC resorts.  Have fun!


----------



## DVC Jen

I have to say thank you thank you thank you to whomever it was that recommended buildings 45 and 46 to me.  We have been home just over a week from our first stay at OKW. We got a one bedroom in building 45 - first floor.  At first I was a little leery of the first floor, but when I thought about dragging all of our luggage up those stairs - I was glad to have it.

We had a HUGE patio and AMAZINGLY pretty view of the canal. We really really liked it.

While it hasn't come close to taking the place in our hearts that VWL (our home resort) has (die-hard Moosehead here) it is at the top of the list of our favorite DVC resorts.


----------



## chalee94

Nicnic said:


> Also what buildings have a lift?



OKW has 49 buildings and only 3 have an elevator: building numbers 62, 63 and 64.  those 3 are typically reserved for medical issues, if i recall correctly.


----------



## OKW Lover

Correct on the "new" building numbers.  

For those with medical issues, these are not your only options.  All the other buildings have accessible units and 1/3rd+ are ground floor.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Nicnic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering what the facilities are like for a 2&10yo?
> 
> We were looking at SSR but the sofa bed in the studio is probably not going to work for us wher as the OKW has the 2 beds and more space for a cot. ....



You know that DVC resorts do not provide cots, right?  You'll have to bring your own and the studio only sleeps four plus one under the age of three.


----------



## dianeschlicht

DVC Jen said:


> I have to say thank you thank you thank you to whomever it was that recommended buildings 45 and 46 to me.  We have been home just over a week from our first stay at OKW. We got a one bedroom in building 45 - first floor.  At first I was a little leery of the first floor, but when I thought about dragging all of our luggage up those stairs - I was glad to have it.
> 
> We had a HUGE patio and AMAZINGLY pretty view of the canal. We really really liked it.
> 
> While it hasn't come close to taking the place in our hearts that VWL (our home resort) has (die-hard Moosehead here) it is at the top of the list of our favorite DVC resorts.



It was probably me who  recommended that.  I LOVE buildings 45 and 46!!!


----------



## smithgrandchild

Does anyone know if down pillows are available at OKW?  We are BCV/AKL members and haven't stayed at OKW in a while, although we love the place.


----------



## dianeschlicht

smithgrandchild said:


> Does anyone know if down pillows are available at OKW?  We are BCV/AKL members and haven't stayed at OKW in a while, although we love the place.



No, and I'm very thankful for that!


----------



## MSUmom

I got up to page 151 and I have to leave.   I wanted to make sure I subscribed.     My family is going Dec 27 - Jan 5.   I will have 2 teenager boys.    I was looking at Building 41 or 43 to be near the Arcade and turtle pool.    We are in a 2 bedroom Villa.   Any thoughts or comments.   This will be our first stay at OKW.    Thanks.


----------



## SusieBea

MSUmom said:


> I got up to page 151 and I have to leave.   I wanted to make sure I subscribed.     My family is going Dec 27 - Jan 5.   I will have 2 teenager boys.    I was looking at Building 41 or 43 to be near the Arcade and turtle pool.    We are in a 2 bedroom Villa.   Any thoughts or comments.   This will be our first stay at OKW.    Thanks.



The Turtle Pond area is our favorite. A couple of things you might want to know - the arcade there is not large; that might not matter to you; the one near the Hospitality area is larger. Also, I would not recommend building 41 because the view is awful (runoff pond w/ a fountain and a lot of traffic noise); building 43 or 42 would be fine, as would 44, 33, 35. It's not a very long walk from any of those buildings to the pool area.


----------



## MSUmom

SusieBea said:


> The Turtle Pond area is our favorite. A couple of things you might want to know - the arcade there is not large; that might not matter to you; the one near the Hospitality area is larger. Also, I would not recommend building 41 because the view is awful (runoff pond w/ a fountain and a lot of traffic noise); building 43 or 42 would be fine, as would 44, 33, 35. It's not a very long walk from any of those buildings to the pool area.



Thanks for your info.   I am so torn.   I would love 45 or 46 but I am afraid that is what everyone else is requesting.    I then was looking at 15 or 16 but then remembered only rooms over 30 have the second door to the bathroom which will be needed.    I guess it is a good thing I have 6 more months to figure it out.


----------



## MSUmom

I have another questions for those folks who have just been there.    When we were at SSR in March, their refills included several different teas.    Does OKW offer them too?   If not my DD may be driving over to SSR to get her teas.


----------



## helenk

I've tried reading all the posts but there is just too many.  I have booked a studio at OKW for my trip in December. My first stay at OKW, I only had 57 points and used 56 for 5 nights, you can't beat that.
I was wondering where the laundry facilties are?  I'm just doing carry on for my trip and will want to do my laundry before I leave.  Do you pay or is it like the other DVC resorts where its free ?


----------



## Deb & Bill

helenk said:


> I've tried reading all the posts but there is just too many.  I have booked a studio at OKW for my trip in December. My first stay at OKW, I only had 57 points and used 56 for 5 nights, you can't beat that.
> I was wondering where the laundry facilties are?  I'm just doing carry on for my trip and will want to do my laundry before I leave.  Do you pay or is it like the other DVC resorts where its free ?



At OKW, the washers and dryers are located at the pools.  They are free to use. You'll need your KTTW to get into the room.


----------



## helenk

Deb & Bill said:


> At OKW, the washers and dryers are located at the pools.  They are free to use. You'll need your KTTW to get into the room.



Thank you, the one thing I miss about staying at the value and moderate resorts is doing your laundry while your at the pool. It make better use of your time. That will make my stay a bit easier...unless there is a cold snap while I'm there and I can't relax at the pool.


----------



## Bellesmama

tyandbash said:


> Hi,  Does anyone have an activity schedule for June? Or even one from May?  I'm interested to just see an example of what they do now. We haven't been to OKW in years. Thanks!


Bump...

I would like this info too!

1st time visit to OKW in 6 days!


----------



## sherylcin

We have just booked a GV at OKW for our next Grandfamily Trip to the World in January.  We're very excited to stay here.  The resort looks lovely and I'm gleaning lots of great info from this thread.  I do, however, have a couple of questions that may be buried here somewhere, I'm just too impatient to wait till I uncover them.

1)  Are there really 4 bathrooms in all the GV's?  That's what I've read on this thread but the DVC site only says 3 and that's what Member Services told me as well.  It matters because that will help decide if we need to get a Studio for my Dad or we can all crowd in together.

2)  My Dad will have a scooter since all the walking will be too much for him and stairs will be a problem for him.  Don't really need an accessible room but will need somewhere to put the scooter and he won't be able to climb stairs easily.  Again, decision whether to get him his own ground floor studio or are there GV's at ground floor level?

Thanks in advance.  I'm so glad I saw this thread!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

sherylcin said:


> We have just booked a GV at OKW for our next Grandfamily Trip to the World in January.  We're very excited to stay here.  The resort looks lovely and I'm gleaning lots of great info from this thread.  I do, however, have a couple of questions that may be buried here somewhere, I'm just too impatient to wait till I uncover them.
> 
> 1)  Are there really 4 bathrooms in all the GV's?  That's what I've read on this thread but the DVC site only says 3 and that's what Member Services told me as well.  It matters because that will help decide if we need to get a Studio for my Dad or we can all crowd in together.
> 
> 2)  My Dad will have a scooter since all the walking will be too much for him and stairs will be a problem for him.  Don't really need an accessible room but will need somewhere to put the scooter and he won't be able to climb stairs easily.  Again, decision whether to get him his own ground floor studio or are there GV's at ground floor level?
> 
> Thanks in advance.  I'm so glad I saw this thread!!



Most of the GVs start on the second floor.  If he can't get to the second floor, you need an accessible GV. I think there may be only three of them.  So call now.  There won't be anywhere to charge the scooter outside.  Or get him a ground floor studio.  He might like the quiet.  But he won't be able to join the rest of the family for dining and stuff in the GV. 

Yes, there are four bathrooms.  The master bathroom, two upstairs (one in each of the two bedrooms), and one just off the entrance to the villa with a shower.


----------



## MSUmom

For the scooter - we had one at BWV in May.   Just left it in the hallway, plugged in.   Never had to worry about it getting enough charge or being in the way in our studio.


----------



## dianeschlicht

sherylcin said:


> We have just booked a GV at OKW for our next Grandfamily Trip to the World in January.  We're very excited to stay here.  The resort looks lovely and I'm gleaning lots of great info from this thread.  I do, however, have a couple of questions that may be buried here somewhere, I'm just too impatient to wait till I uncover them.
> 
> 1)  Are there really 4 bathrooms in all the GV's?  That's what I've read on this thread but the DVC site only says 3 and that's what Member Services told me as well.  It matters because that will help decide if we need to get a Studio for my Dad or we can all crowd in together.
> 
> 2)  My Dad will have a scooter since all the walking will be too much for him and stairs will be a problem for him.  Don't really need an accessible room but will need somewhere to put the scooter and he won't be able to climb stairs easily.  Again, decision whether to get him his own ground floor studio or are there GV's at ground floor level?
> 
> Thanks in advance.  I'm so glad I saw this thread!!



1)  YES there are really 4 bathrooms, and all 4 of them have bathing facilities.  The two bathrooms upstairs have tub/shower units in them.  The hall bath downstairs (for whomever sleeps in the living room) has a walk in shower, and the master bath has a Jacuzzi plus a walk in shower and two seperate rooms for the bathroom.

2) You can request an elevator building for medical reasons if he really can't climb stairs at all.  The only ground floor GV will be handicap accessible, so the kitchen and master bath will be modified in such a way that you wont like it much.  There are 2 GVs in an elevator building, and one of those is HA and the other is not.  If you are lucky you could maybe get that one that is in the elevator building and not HA.  If he can climb a few stairs, the exterior stairs at OKW are fairly low rise, and even my DH who has horrible knees has very little trouble with them.  However, inside the villa, he will either have to use the master or sleep in the living room, because the other two bedrooms are upstairs.  As for the scooter...Even if you are not in an elevator building, they will allow you to plug it in at HH in Papa's Den.  We had to do that one trip, and while it was a little inconvenient with having to take a bus to HH and then retrieve the scooter, it was able to be managed.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Two weeks ago, I invited DS's family to stay an extra day with me at WDW.   I was at AKV, and couldn't get them a 1 bedroom there, but could at OKW.  It was their first stay there, they were in building #17, had a nice golf course view and enjoyed it.


----------



## sherylcin

[QUOTEMost of the GVs start on the second floor. If he can't get to the second floor, you need an accessible GV. I think there may be only three of them. So call now. There won't be anywhere to charge the scooter outside. Or get him a ground floor studio. He might like the quiet. But he won't be able to join the rest of the family for dining and stuff in the GV. 

Yes, there are four bathrooms. The master bathroom, two upstairs (one in each of the two bedrooms), and one just off the entrance to the villa with a shower. ][/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for the info and you're right!  With my 7 grandchildren around he might just beg for his own studio!    He can climb stairs to a point but doing it more than once a day would wear him out.

[QU1) YES there are really 4 bathrooms, and all 4 of them have bathing facilities. The two bathrooms upstairs have tub/shower units in them. The hall bath downstairs (for whomever sleeps in the living room) has a walk in shower, and the master bath has a Jacuzzi plus a walk in shower and two seperate rooms for the bathroom.

2) You can request an elevator building for medical reasons if he really can't climb stairs at all. The only ground floor GV will be handicap accessible, so the kitchen and master bath will be modified in such a way that you wont like it much. There are 2 GVs in an elevator building, and one of those is HA and the other is not. If you are lucky you could maybe get that one that is in the elevator building and not HA. If he can climb a few stairs, the exterior stairs at OKW are fairly low rise, and even my DH who has horrible knees has very little trouble with them. However, inside the villa, he will either have to use the master or sleep in the living room, because the other two bedrooms are upstairs. As for the scooter...Even if you are not in an elevator building, they will allow you to plug it in at HH in Papa's Den. We had to do that one trip, and while it was a little inconvenient with having to take a bus to HH and then retrieve the scooter, it was able to be managed. OTE][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the great info!  That 4th bathroom is really an unexpected bonus! What you stated is exactly what I was thinking.  I really don't want a HA unit completely since none of us (including my dad) really need those modifications.  (I also would feel bad taking an HA unit if someone who really needed one couldn't get it then.)  It's just too much walking and/or stair climbing is too much for him.  He suffers from neuropathy in his legs (diabetic) and sometimes if he overdoes it, they just give out on him.  I already figured if we have everyone together, he'll have to have the Master.  Good info about charging the scooter at HH.  I wondered if there might be some accommodation there at Luggage Services.

I do have one more question, is the sofabed in the living room comfortable enough for an adult to sleep on?  We typically only put the kids there.


----------



## sherylcin

MSUmom said:


> For the scooter - we had one at BWV in May.   Just left it in the hallway, plugged in.   Never had to worry about it getting enough charge or being in the way in our studio.



Thank you!  I know when we stayed at Beach Club there were scooters parked in the hall as well so it must ok to do.


----------



## glaserjm

Hi all! We only have 4 months until our next OKW stay and couldn't be more excited. However we are now in the midst of booking a March trip where we will be staying in one bedroom for the first time as we will be going with my parents.

We haven't made any special requests on our previous two OKW visits because we don't have any special needs, but my dad has pretty major knee/back problems and while he isn't immobile by any means, having to climb stairs several times per day in addition to park touring may be a lot for him. My question is whether or not there are a good number of 1st floor one bedrooms and if people have had success requesting them. I don't want to request a space in an elevator building or an accessible unit as those should be reserves for someone with more serious mobility issues, but I'd like to make it easier on him.

Finally, I have read that only buildings 30 and up have 2 entrances to the bathroom in the one-bedrooms. I wanted to verify this and ask how much success people have had requesting specific areas. DH and I will be sleeping in the living room and do not want to walk through the bedroom to use the bathroom in the middle of the night (which I do pretty much every night).

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## OKW Lover

The 1BR units are spread pretty evenly though out the resort.  You should have no problem at all requesting a 1st floor unit.  When you talk to MS, be sure you mention that you need a 1st floor unit for medical reasons (no need to explain further) so they can note it on your reservation.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Had a 6 day stint at my favorite resort, got back 6/16/12!  What a fantastic time, it was my friend and I, plus our 2 15yr old sons and 2 additional 15yr old friends.  The OKW 2 bedroom was perfect and roomy; love the addition of that sleeper chair!  

Arrived at 11am, and hey, for the 1st time at OKW our villa was not ready.  They gave us the room keys but not the room number; they were going to text us when the villa was ready. I've never been successful at receiving a text from any resort telling me the room was ready & this was no exception.  We dropped the boys off at the main pool and headed to DTD to get our AP's and a couple of water park tickets.  Got back just in time for the, "Where are you, we're starved?" text from my son.  It was a lovely, actually cool and breezy day for mid-June so we opted for Olivia's, outside patio with tropical music and paddle fans!

Olivia's bacon cheeseburgers & Cuban sandwiches, family favorites, the food was delicious!    It was a great lunch and our waiter got to razzing the boys, we laughed, a really fun lunch and a great way to start a fantastic vacation!  After lunch I called to see if the villa was ready and it was, no text!

Villa # 4222, 2bd, 2nd floor by the quiet pool, which I had requested, as the boys love the take multiple dips and I like to grill! Immaculate, noticed two changes, all white dishes replaced the old colored fiesta and 2 out of the 3 shade hardware mechanisms were pulled out from the wall.  When it's loose it's actually easier to roll up & down, what a pain these are!  This time around, view wasn't as important as the locale by the quiet pool, but it was still decent, "a corner of the golf green w/ a bit of rocks and water"

As Floridians and DVC owners it's not so much the parks that attract us, I've been to Disney 50 plus times, it's the resorts and what else Orlando has to offer. We ate breakfast in the villa every morning.  Had a lunch there mid-day between our MK & DHS day, boy was it hot and steaming!  Made baked ziti & meatballs, salad & garlic bread for dinner the night of our, don't tell Mickey, "Universal" day and grilled a marinated London broil on arrival night at the quiet pool!  

It wasn't a Blue Zoo kind of trip, so with 4 15yr old boys, it was a "buffet" trip!  The Chinese buffet, The Golden Corral (I detest buffets, but they have me with that Pot Roast).  We had 2 ADR's, Tepan Edo, which we all loved and the other at Sci-Fi (But that was the rain day, so we cancelled it early and did Pizza Hut delivery and Salad at the villa instead, great call, it rained till 8:30pm!  

We did Typhoon Lagoon, MK, DHS, Epcot, Universal and the 2 Outlet Malls, along with House of Hoops! (15yr old boys love anything Nike & Lebron’s (Go Miami Heat!) OKW buses, on time, no issues!

My friend and I took long walks in the early morning and late at night when it was cool.  The boys played basketball, they love the resort also, we hosted them last June and it was such fun we had to do it again! A good time, but also a relaxing time, at 15 they can go on their own and at their own pace and so can we!

OKW is such a beautiful resort, and I already miss it! Next up, Kidani in August, it’s going to be hot!


----------



## DVC Jen

Just finished getting all the processing and editing done on our vacation photos.  I wanted to come here and post a link to the photos I took during our first OKW stay.  We really liked the resort..  such a wonderful laid back feel and the rooms............HUGE!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway there are 31 photos so here is a link to the gallery instead of actually posting all of the photos.

I have to say - after showing some of my disney friends these shots I heard a lot of "we never thought of staying at Old Key West before.  It never appealed to us, but now I want to stay there."

Sorry for letting the "secret" out.  

http://jenniferdifranco.smugmug.com/Disney-Vacations/Disney-Magic-and-Walt-Disney/Disneys-Old-Key-West-Resort/23730063_cbm7t7#!i=1921690817&k=QCZJTr6


----------



## Pinkocto

Jennifer thank you for sharing those pictures, so beautiful! 

Beaslyboo, your trip sounds like such fun, thanks for sharing


----------



## MiaSRN62

DVC Jen said:


> Just finished getting all the processing and editing done on our vacation photos.  I wanted to come here and post a link to the photos I took during our first OKW stay.  We really liked the resort..  such a wonderful laid back feel and the rooms............HUGE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyway there are 31 photos so here is a link to the gallery instead of actually posting all of the photos.
> 
> I have to say - after showing some of my disney friends these shots I heard a lot of "we never thought of staying at Old Key West before.  It never appealed to us, but now I want to stay there."
> 
> Sorry for letting the "secret" out.
> 
> http://jenniferdifranco.smugmug.com/Disney-Vacations/Disney-Magic-and-Walt-Disney/Disneys-Old-Key-West-Resort/23730063_cbm7t7#!i=1921690817&k=QCZJTr6



Jennifer....your photos are absolutely stunning !


----------



## toklotursa

Great pictures Jennifer. Thanks.


----------



## DVC Jen

Thanks everyone. 

A lot of people spend a lot of $$$  on souvies from their vacations - I spend a lot of time taking photos - those are my souvies.  

Like I said before - we really did like Old Key West - it reminded me a lot of Vero which we also love.  Very casual, laid back, relaxing.  People seemed to be (to use my 19 yr old DDs word) chill there - not a lot of rushing around to get from here to there.  People were actually mellow and relaxed - so nice after a few days in the parks.

On our last day TS Beryl went through and we didn't even leave the room except to check out a few movies and get some burgers at Goods to Go.  And we didn't even feel like we were wasting precious time.  It was nice to just sit in the room enjoying the rainy day and relaxing - while watching old Disney movies.  We saw the Apple Dumpling Gang - and LOVED it.


----------



## tb1972

DVC Jen said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> A lot of people spend a lot of $$$  on souvies from their vacations - I spend a lot of time taking photos - those are my souvies.
> 
> Like I said before - we really did like Old Key West - it reminded me a lot of Vero which we also love.  Very casual, laid back, relaxing.  People seemed to be (to use my 19 yr old DDs word) chill there - not a lot of rushing around to get from here to there.  People were actually mellow and relaxed - so nice after a few days in the parks.
> 
> On our last day TS Beryl went through and we didn't even leave the room except to check out a few movies and get some burgers at Goods to Go.  And we didn't even feel like we were wasting precious time.  It was nice to just sit in the room enjoying the rainy day and relaxing - while watching old Disney movies.  We saw the Apple Dumpling Gang - and LOVED it.


Beautiful photos.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jkfandel

DVC Jen said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> A lot of people spend a lot of $$$  on souvies from their vacations - I spend a lot of time taking photos - those are my souvies.
> 
> Like I said before - we really did like Old Key West - it reminded me a lot of Vero which we also love.  Very casual, laid back, relaxing.  People seemed to be (to use my 19 yr old DDs word) chill there - not a lot of rushing around to get from here to there.  People were actually mellow and relaxed - so nice after a few days in the parks.
> 
> On our last day TS Beryl went through and we didn't even leave the room except to check out a few movies and get some burgers at Goods to Go.  And we didn't even feel like we were wasting precious time.  It was nice to just sit in the room enjoying the rainy day and relaxing - while watching old Disney movies.  We saw the Apple Dumpling Gang - and LOVED it.



Thank you so much for posting your pictures.  You did a fabulous job!!  They made me impatient to go!!!


----------



## sherylcin

Bee-u-ti-ful pictures!!  Wow!  They look like postcards!  Can't wait for our first stay at OKW in January!!


----------



## chepic

Beaslyboo, so glad you had a great time.

Jennifer, love the pictures....going to try and get some of those great angles next time I go.


cheryl


----------



## makemesmile

Jennifer, Thanks for posting those beautiful pictures.  Makes me even more excited for our 1st stay at OKW in 82 days.


----------



## nappingbeauty

i have a guaranteed hh reservation for July 29th thru August 10... however today i had knee surgery that was a little more involved than they originally thought.  Do you think it is too late for me to get a two bedroom in rooms 61 thru 63? I really prefer a 2nd floor due to I must have fresh air while sleeping and leave bedroom door open at night.... would like to keep out as many critters as possible


----------



## Deb & Bill

nappingbeauty said:


> i have a guaranteed hh reservation for July 29th thru August 10... however today i had knee surgery that was a little more involved than they originally thought.  Do you think it is too late for me to get a two bedroom in rooms 61 thru 63? I really prefer a 2nd floor due to I must have fresh air while sleeping and leave bedroom door open at night.... would like to keep out as many critters as possible



Bldg 62, 63 and 64 are not hospitality house area.  Plus you really don't want to leave the bedroom door open in August.  Your AC will shut off.  And if you have a dedicated two bedroom, that means the entire place will be shut off.

July and August in FL isn't the time to be leaving the door open anyway with all the biting, flying insects and high humidity.  Just turn on the ceiling fan in the bedroom.


----------



## NeedMorePoints

Beautiful pics Jen.  Headed back there in 3 weeks!  Can't wait!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

nappingbeauty said:


> I must have fresh air while sleeping and leave bedroom door open at night.... would like to keep out as many critters as possible



Unfortunately, the humidity ridden air (far from fresh), if you keep the door open, will force the a/c to keep running, unless you raise the thermostat to prevent it from doing so, making every other room muggy, damp and uncomfortable. 

As for asst. bugs, flying palmettos, lizards, spiders, etc., they're equiped to reach the 1, 2nd and/or 3rd floor, sorry!  

P.S. The only fresh air we get in August comes from opening and closing the fridge door quickly and/or from hurricane/tropical force winds!


----------



## chalee94

BEASLYBOO said:


> Unfortunately, the humidity ridden air (far from fresh), if you keep the door open, will force the a/c to keep running, unless you raise the thermostat to prevent it from doing so, making every other room muggy, damp and uncomfortable.
> 
> As for asst. bugs, flying palmettos, lizards, spiders, etc., they're equiped to reach the 1, 2nd and/or 3rd floor, sorry!



i'm pretty sure that open windows + running the A/C also grows mold like you wouldn't believe.  please don't do that...


----------



## nappingbeauty

thank you for the replies... I WILL be keeping the door closed at night 

Laura


----------



## mickey&minniealways

Love , love, love OKW. Can't wait to go back. AKV was OK but just not the same feeling. Will be going back to OKW for sure.


----------



## MommyBell08

Staying here for the first time in September .... can't wait.....eeek


----------



## Sammie

Thanks for sharing photos, loved them.


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> i have a guaranteed hh reservation for July 29th thru August 10... however today i had knee surgery that was a little more involved than they originally thought.  Do you think it is too late for me to get a two bedroom in rooms 61 thru 63? I really prefer a 2nd floor due to I must have fresh air while sleeping and leave bedroom door open at night.... would like to keep out as many critters as possible



Hey....we will be there Aug 4th - the 8th before heading over to Vero....maybe we can meet finally!!!  Maybe a pool meet and greet?!?!?!

cheryl


----------



## alwaysmagical

This may have already been asked/answered before, so if that's the case, let me apologize now.  Can anyone tell me, in which buildings are the one bedroom villas located?  We have a beyond generous and giving friend who will be letting us use her DVC points and have decided to stay at OKW for the first time ever.  She has enough points that we will be getting a one bedroom - I just need to know which building to request.  And yes, I know requests don't always work out, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for some pixie dust!  Thanks!


----------



## chalee94

alwaysmagical said:


> This may have already been asked/answered before, so if that's the case, let me apologize now.  Can anyone tell me, in which buildings are the one bedroom villas located?



all the buildings at OKW have 1BRs so far as i know.

if you want the HH (main lobby/pool/restaurant/boat dock) area, you would need to have your friend book that up front.

some of us prefer to be away from that area but opinions vary.  feel free to look around at interesting threads, do some searches and ask questions to get a better idea of what to look forward to...


----------



## OKW Lover

alwaysmagical said:


> This may have already been asked/answered before, so if that's the case, let me apologize now.  Can anyone tell me, in which buildings are the one bedroom villas located?  We have a beyond generous and giving friend who will be letting us use her DVC points and have decided to stay at OKW for the first time ever.  She has enough points that we will be getting a one bedroom - I just need to know which building to request.  And yes, I know requests don't always work out, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for some pixie dust!  Thanks!



The way DVC works, if your friend books a 1BR that is exactly what you would get.  No pixie dust required.  

Each building has a mix of studio, 1BR and 2BR units, with some also have a Grand Villa (3BR) so, as the PP noted, there are 1BR units in all the buildings.


----------



## Deb & Bill

alwaysmagical said:


> This may have already been asked/answered before, so if that's the case, let me apologize now.  Can anyone tell me, in which buildings are the one bedroom villas located?  We have a beyond generous and giving friend who will be letting us use her DVC points and have decided to stay at OKW for the first time ever.  She has enough points that we will be getting a one bedroom - I just need to know which building to request.  And yes, I know requests don't always work out, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for some pixie dust!  Thanks!



The other thing to know.  Most of the buildings do not have elevators and you have to use stairs.  Some are three stories, some are two stories.


----------



## alwaysmagical

Deb & Bill said:


> The other thing to know.  Most of the buildings do not have elevators and you have to use stairs.  Some are three stories, some are two stories.



Ok, then that brings me to my next question.  I would prefer HH area and am wondering if anyone knows which buildings are two stories?  The boyfriend has knee problems but is pushing me to try get a top floor room so he doesn't have to hear anyone above him.  I would give up quiet for his ability to walk around the parks easier, but it's his first trip and I've been before (but not to OKW, which is why I'm clueless), so I'm trying to make it as much about him as I can.


----------



## dianeschlicht

alwaysmagical said:


> Ok, then that brings me to my next question.  I would prefer HH area and am wondering if anyone knows which buildings are two stories?  The boyfriend has knee problems but is pushing me to try get a top floor room so he doesn't have to hear anyone above him.  I would give up quiet for his ability to walk around the parks easier, but it's his first trip and I've been before (but not to OKW, which is why I'm clueless), so I'm trying to make it as much about him as I can.


Here's what Doc wrote up a few years ago.
building configurations at OKW
There are seven different configurations. I have assigned a letter designation to each type described below (these are my own observations and are NOT official.) All room rooms are numbered from right to left as you look at the building from the parking area. Each floor will be numbered by building number, floor and room. The studio on the lower right first floor of building 16 is #1610. The 1BR next door is #1611.

GV's are found in Buildings 15,16,19,22,25,29,43,48,49,51,53 and 63.
Buildings 62, 63 and 64 all have elevators but no other Buildings are accessible above the ground floor.
As of June 1, 2007 - all WDW resorts are smoke-free with no smoking allowed in rooms, balconies, and patios as well all public areas. There will be designated smoking areas available outdoors.

All of the following descriptions are listed from right to left, as you face the building from the parking area.

Type A buildings are all 3 stories. 
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
3rd Floor- 2,2,2
Buildings 13,20,21,23,26,27,28,32,33,34,36,37,39,41,42,45,46 ,47,50,52,54,56 and 62 are all Type A.

Type B buildings are all 2 stories.
1st Floor- S,1,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,2,1,S
Buildings 11,17,24,30,31,40,44 and 55 are all Type B.

Type C buildings are all 3 stories.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,1,S (#6322 is a HCA GV)
3rd Floor- GV, GV (upper floors)
Buildings 15,16 19,22,25,29,43,49,51,53 and 63 are all Type C.

Type D buildings are all 3 stories.
1st Floor- 2,1,S,S,1,1,S,S,1,2
2nd Floor- 2,1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1,2
3rd Floor- 1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1
Buildings 14,18,35 and 38 are all Type D.

Type E- #48 is a 3 story building.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,GV (#4815 is a HCA GV)
2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,GV,GV(upper Floor)
3rd Floor- GV,GV,GV (upper floor of all)

Type E- #49 is a 3 story building.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,GV,1,S
3rd Floor- GV,GV,GV (upper floor of all)

Building 48 and 49 are the only Type E buildings and each has a variant configuration.

TypeF is a 3 story building.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S,1,S
3rd Floor- S,1,2,2
Building 64 is the only Type F.

TypeG is a 2 story building.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2
2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,2
Building 12 is the only Type G.


----------



## eandesmom

We are booked in a 1B, HH and I've just now found out that all those buildings only have access to the bathroom via the master.  As a family of 5...with 2 teens...not ideal!

So if my choices are limited to buildings 30-64 (and knowing I need to change booking category to do that), what should I request?

Ideally I really wanted a high floor and marina view and close to main pool.  This is a resort only stay, no parks.  We will be going to DTD via boat and then other resorts via either Epcot or MK so bus access is nice but not a big deal to walk either.  Could care less about a golf course view but would like something pretty to see out of the balcony as we love our balcony time!  We will not have a car.


----------



## OKW Lover

Buildings 62, 63 and 64 are probably the best for you.  They are physically near HH, but aren't part of that booking category.  They do have the extra door to the master bath through the laundry room.


----------



## eandesmom

OKW Lover said:


> Buildings 62, 63 and 64 are probably the best for you.  They are physically near HH, but aren't part of that booking category.  They do have the extra door to the master bath through the laundry room.



Thanks!!


----------



## alwaysmagical

dianeschlicht said:


> Here's what Doc wrote up a few years ago.
> building configurations at OKW
> There are seven different configurations. I have assigned a letter designation to each type described below (these are my own observations and are NOT official.) All room rooms are numbered from right to left as you look at the building from the parking area. Each floor will be numbered by building number, floor and room. The studio on the lower right first floor of building 16 is #1610. The 1BR next door is #1611.
> 
> GV's are found in Buildings 15,16,19,22,25,29,43,48,49,51,53 and 63.
> Buildings 62, 63 and 64 all have elevators but no other Buildings are accessible above the ground floor.
> As of June 1, 2007 - all WDW resorts are smoke-free with no smoking allowed in rooms, balconies, and patios as well all public areas. There will be designated smoking areas available outdoors.
> 
> All of the following descriptions are listed from right to left, as you face the building from the parking area.
> 
> Type A buildings are all 3 stories.
> 1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
> 2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
> 3rd Floor- 2,2,2
> Buildings 13,20,21,23,26,27,28,32,33,34,36,37,39,41,42,45,46 ,47,50,52,54,56 and 62 are all Type A.
> 
> Type B buildings are all 2 stories.
> 1st Floor- S,1,2,1,S
> 2nd Floor- S,1,2,1,S
> Buildings 11,17,24,30,31,40,44 and 55 are all Type B.
> 
> Type C buildings are all 3 stories.
> 1st Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S
> 2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,1,S (#6322 is a HCA GV)
> 3rd Floor- GV, GV (upper floors)
> Buildings 15,16 19,22,25,29,43,49,51,53 and 63 are all Type C.
> 
> Type D buildings are all 3 stories.
> 1st Floor- 2,1,S,S,1,1,S,S,1,2
> 2nd Floor- 2,1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1,2
> 3rd Floor- 1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1
> Buildings 14,18,35 and 38 are all Type D.
> 
> Type E- #48 is a 3 story building.
> 1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,GV (#4815 is a HCA GV)
> 2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,GV,GV(upper Floor)
> 3rd Floor- GV,GV,GV (upper floor of all)
> 
> Type E- #49 is a 3 story building.
> 1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
> 2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,GV,1,S
> 3rd Floor- GV,GV,GV (upper floor of all)
> 
> Building 48 and 49 are the only Type E buildings and each has a variant configuration.
> 
> TypeF is a 3 story building.
> 1st Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S,1,S
> 2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S,1,S
> 3rd Floor- S,1,2,2
> Building 64 is the only Type F.
> 
> TypeG is a 2 story building.
> 1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2
> 2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,2
> Building 12 is the only Type G.



This is an amazing amount of information!  So, if I'm reading this correctly, and I want the top floor of a two story building, near the HH, I would ask for buildings 11 or 12... do I have that right?  Thanks for this!


----------



## nappingbeauty

Cheryl.... I would love to get together one afternoon at the pool!!!  the only day not good for me is the fourth.... we are talking about driving to Cocoa or Vero for the day.... 

At Last  our paths will cross.... I will message you before we leave with my cell number.


----------



## chepic

nappingbeauty said:


> Cheryl.... I would love to get together one afternoon at the pool!!!  the only day not good for me is the fourth.... we are talking about driving to Cocoa or Vero for the day....
> 
> At Last  our paths will cross.... I will message you before we leave with my cell number.



Awesome.  We leave RI on the 3rd and will be at OKW on the 4th by around noonish.  We are there until Wed the 8th and then head over to Vero.  So we will have to meet up at the pool for a drink or two!!!

che


----------



## jimmytammy

Can anyone tell me which bldgs have elevators?  We have stayed in one, bldg. 64, but chances of getting that again are slim and none


----------



## OKW Lover

Only buildings 62, 63 & 64 have elevators.  If stairs are a problem for you then you should probably request a 1st floor unit.


----------



## jimmytammy

OKW Lover said:


> Only buildings 62, 63 & 64 have elevators.  If stairs are a problem for you then you should probably request a 1st floor unit.



Its not, we just really liked the elevators


----------



## Deb & Bill

jimmytammy said:


> Its not, we just really liked the elevators



That's what you get for staying at that high falutin' Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  Spoiled, spoiled I say.


----------



## jimmytammy

Deb & Bill said:


> That's what you get for staying at that high falutin' Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  Spoiled, spoiled I say.



Deb, you are too much!  We really like OKW, its become like a second home, love the size of the rooms, the peacefulness(its a lot like VWL in that regard) and the pts to stay a lot more reasonable than all other DVCs at WDW.

That elevator deal really spoiled me for sure.  Love top floor rooms, but stairs work on my knees, what to do, what to do??


----------



## Pirate Granny

Those stairs are killers at the end of the day.  We had a 2 bedroom, third floor two kids under 5 angpd a huge stroller...but it was so great 1330.  We would get off at Pennisula road and walk back...smile


----------



## webcs

jimmytammy said:


> Deb, you are too much!  We really like OKW, its become like a second home, love the size of the rooms, the peacefulness(its a lot like VWL in that regard) and the pts to stay a lot more reasonable than all other DVCs at WDW.
> 
> That elevator deal really spoiled me for sure.  Love top floor rooms, but stairs work on my knees, what to do, what to do??



After all we eat while at Disney, I think we need those stairs boy...LOL


----------



## jimmytammy

webcs said:


> After all we eat while at Disney, I think we need those stairs boy...LOL



Me too


----------



## jimmytammy

Can someone list the categories or requests for rooms that are available for OKW on the DVC website.  I have seen them once when booking but dont remember all of them.  Little concerned when I have to get to the point of allocating points from different contracts, just to see that page.  Scared I might hit the wrong button and book by mistake.  Got a Dec trip coming and hoping to call in requests to DVC.


----------



## Pinkocto

jimmytammy said:


> Can someone list the categories or requests for rooms that are available for OKW on the DVC website.  I have seen them once when booking but dont remember all of them.  Little concerned when I have to get to the point of allocating points from different contracts, just to see that page.  Scared I might hit the wrong button and book by mistake.  Got a Dec trip coming and hoping to call in requests to DVC.



There's at least two more steps after that so it would be hard to book by mistake, but I understand.  There's the normal categories of studio, 1BR, 2BR, 2BR lock-off, and 3BR Grand Villa, and each can also be booked near Hospitality House which is the same amount of points just guaranteeing that you'll bd near the HH. Was this what you were asking, or something else?


----------



## jimmytammy

Pinkocto said:


> There's at least two more steps after that so it would be hard to book by mistake, but I understand.  There's the normal categories of studio, 1BR, 2BR, 2BR lock-off, and 3BR Grand Villa, and each can also be booked near Hospitality House which is the same amount of points just guaranteeing that you'll bd near the HH. Was this what you were asking, or something else?



I remember seeing something like SouthPointe, Turtle Pond, etc.


----------



## OKW Lover

jimmytammy said:


> I remember seeing something like SouthPointe, Turtle Pond, etc.



Those two sections just refer to a general location and are not specific booking categories.


----------



## Pinkocto

jimmytammy said:


> I remember seeing something like SouthPointe, Turtle Pond, etc.



Yes, those are areas in the resort you can request but has nothing to do with points.


----------



## BigEeyore

Jennifer - loved your photos! Thanks for sharing. 

We spent one night in a studio at OKW in February prior to heading over to AKV, just to check out the resort and save points, and we really loved it! So, now we have our first official OKW stay in October coming up and I can't wait. 
I will be right in the middle of my training for the WDW marathon (my first!) when we will be at OKW, and I was wondering about jogging paths at the resort. I know there is one around the resort, but it is only about 1.5 miles long, and I will be needing to run around 15 miles at that time.  Is there a path that goes from OKW to DTD to SSR and back to OKW? Some nice big loop I could do to get some miles in? I really want to stay off the roads if possible and stick to paths to be safe. 
Can't wait to be at OKW! I am afraid we are going to fall in love with it and not want to stay anywhere else anymore!


----------



## DVC Jen

BigEeyore said:


> Jennifer - loved your photos! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> We spent one night in a studio at OKW in February prior to heading over to AKV, just to check out the resort and save points, and we really loved it! So, now we have our first official OKW stay in October coming up and I can't wait.
> I will be right in the middle of my training for the WDW marathon (my first!) when we will be at OKW, and I was wondering about jogging paths at the resort. I know there is one around the resort, but it is only about 1.5 miles long, and I will be needing to run around 15 miles at that time.  Is there a path that goes from OKW to DTD to SSR and back to OKW? Some nice big loop I could do to get some miles in? I really want to stay off the roads if possible and stick to paths to be safe.
> Can't wait to be at OKW! I am afraid we are going to fall in love with it and not want to stay anywhere else anymore!



Thank you and good luck.  I am in awe of those that can run like that.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Yep there is a path from OKW to DTD and then you could go through SSR and back to DTD and back to OKW.  I understand, but it's a shame that they don't let runners on the cart path at LBV golg course before the golfers, at that time of year the don't tee off unti 7:45 and if your an early runner you'd be done...


----------



## BigEeyore

Pirate Granny said:


> Yep there is a path from OKW to DTD and then you could go through SSR and back to DTD and back to OKW.  I understand, but it's a shame that they don't let runners on the cart path at LBV golg course before the golfers, at that time of year the don't tee off unti 7:45 and if your an early runner you'd be done...



Thank you! That is great info. Yes, I'd probably be done or close to done by 7:45 (got to get back and shower to make it to RD)


----------



## Deb & Bill

Pirate Granny said:


> Yep there is a path from OKW to DTD and then you could go through SSR and back to DTD and back to OKW.  I understand, but it's a shame that they don't let runners on the cart path at LBV golg course before the golfers, at that time of year the don't tee off unti 7:45 and if your an early runner you'd be done...



They are out grooming the courses early in the morning and will chase you off.  Plus the path isn't illuminated at night, so it might be dark.  But you can follow the path to DTD and walk/run through DTD.


----------



## elyse43230

I've read through A LOT of this thread but still a little unclear about this:

So as I understand it, you can take a bus (except DTD) from say, South Pointe bus stop and get off at the HH. Now how do you get BACK to the South Pointe if walking isn't an option? 

Thanks!


----------



## Pirate Granny

Take a resort or DTD bus (as DTD goes in the opposite direction) so, HH is the first stop.  The rest of the buses HH is the final stop before they head out to the Parks.


----------



## elyse43230

Pirate Granny said:


> Take a resort or DTD bus (as DTD goes in the opposite direction) so, HH is the first stop.  The rest of the buses HH is the final stop before they head out to the Parks.




Okay, DTD bus makes sense but... Resort bus? What is that? Like one for OKW? 

Sorry, I'm just still unsure how to maneuver around this place. I've only stayed at Poly and POFQ. My parents are celebrating their 40th wedding anniversary and can't walk too much so I want them to be able to go to HH and back to our room but not have to walk. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jimmytammy

On the DVC website, there is a list of requests that can be made I believe at 10 days out from your arrival, anyone have this list of OKW?  This is what I am looking for.  I know I saw one on a thread back some time ago, but cant find it.


----------



## gray52

elyse43230 said:
			
		

> Okay, DTD bus makes sense but... Resort bus? What is that? Like one for OKW?
> 
> Sorry, I'm just still unsure how to maneuver around this place. I've only stayed at Poly and POFQ. My parents are celebrating their 40th wedding anniversary and can't walk too much so I want them to be able to go to HH and back to our room but not have to walk.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



There's an internal bus that runs throughout OKW so you can always use it to get around the resort. However... Knowing park buses stop at the HH last, you can hop on any park bus and end up there. Going back to your villa, you can take an internal bus or a DTD bus. Personally, I feel most buildings are within an easy walk, anyway.


----------



## bmeninga

The boat ride is a treat in itself!!!


----------



## Happy99

staying at OKW for the first time as a regular reservation (not points) we have a two bedroom 

My question is that my DH sometimes can at times have some knee pain and I am worried about the stairs and luggage with stairs. I have requested ground floor. Should I change my request to ground floor or building 62, 63 or 64? I think those are the ones with elevators correct? 

Would putting two requests be too much? 

The other question I had is where is the boat access to downtown Disney? We will have a car but our first night we have dinner at House of Blues and was thinking maybe it would be easier taking the boat 


TIA


----------



## jcanary

Unless you have a reservation that is by the hospitality house, bldg 62 -64 will not be possible as that is allocated as Hospitality buildings.


----------



## bunkkinsmom

jcanary said:


> Unless you have a reservation that is by the hospitality house, bldg 62 -64 will not be possible as that is allocated as Hospitality buildings.



Is that new?  They weren't HH category when I was there 18 months ago?


----------



## Deb & Bill

jcanary said:


> Unless you have a reservation that is by the hospitality house, bldg 62 -64 will not be possible as that is allocated as Hospitality buildings.



No, Bldg 62, 63 and 64 are not HH area.  They are often reserved for medical needs though because of the elevators.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy99 said:


> staying at OKW for the first time as a regular reservation (not points) we have a two bedroom
> 
> My question is that my DH sometimes can at times have some knee pain and I am worried about the stairs and luggage with stairs. I have requested ground floor. Should I change my request to ground floor or building 62, 63 or 64? I think those are the ones with elevators correct?
> 
> Would putting two requests be too much?
> 
> The other question I had is where is the boat access to downtown Disney? We will have a car but our first night we have dinner at House of Blues and was thinking maybe it would be easier taking the boat
> 
> 
> TIA



I would request 1st floor, and when you get there, you may be able to see if 62-64 are open.  Requests for those would be a real shot in the dark


----------



## okw2012

I booked on the web and simply requested an accessible villa. I checked with MS and was told that the villa would either be on 1st floor or have an elevator


----------



## Pirate Granny

You will have a handicapped bathroom with an accessible request.


----------



## eandesmom

Would love some advice on a room request!

We are booked in a 1b. There are 5 of us so I really need/want it to be in a building that has the dual bathroom entry, which I understand would be buildings 30 and up.  This is a resort only stay for us, no parks and no car so being close to HH is something we'd really really like, especially as it's our first visit and it's a short one.  We'll be visiting DTD and other resorts so that close access would be really nice to have!

Buildings 62,63,64 seem perfect.  My current request is for those buildings, which means it shows as a Millers Road request with a sub note for those buildings.  Or at least member services say the note is in there for the specific buildings but obviously I can't see that part, all that shows is Millers Road.  I've since learned that those are the only buildings with elevators, making them a prime HA request location and the rest of Millers Road are lower numbered buildings so single door access to the bathroom (via the master).

So...my question is this.

Do I even have a chance at those buildings or is the risk we get an older building too high and I should change the request to Turtle Pond or South Point?

I am not planning to do online check in, we will arrive around noon on a Friday, and the resort isn't sold out.

Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

I'd say that since your prime interest is having that second door you would be better off changing your request to just "Building 30 and higher".  While some prefer one section over another (we like turtle pond), overall there really isn't that much of a difference.


----------



## eandesmom

OKW Lover said:


> I'd say that since your prime interest is having that second door you would be better off changing your request to just "Building 30 and higher".  While some prefer one section over another (we like turtle pond), overall there really isn't that much of a difference.



Member services didn't seem to think that was an option on the requests, saying all the requests are by location, or HA which matches the online check in options.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

eandesmom said:


> Would love some advice on a room request!
> 
> Buildings 62,63,64 seem perfect.  So...my question is this.
> 
> Do I even have a chance at those buildings or is the risk we get an older building too high and I should change the request to Turtle Pond or South Point?
> 
> I am not planning to do online check in, we will arrive around noon on a Friday, and the resort isn't sold out.
> 
> Thanks!



No, not much of a chance unless you require an elevator (then you need to make that request known now) Though at times it's a pain to schlep those bags of groceries up to the 2nd or 3rd floor, it's not medically necessary so we climb!


----------



## OKW Lover

eandesmom said:


> Member services didn't seem to think that was an option on the requests, saying all the requests are by location, or HA which matches the online check in options.



Call back and talk to a different agent.  You most certainly can request building 30 or higher.  All they have to do is put it in the notes.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Happy99 said:


> staying at OKW for the first time as a regular reservation (not points) we have a two bedroom
> 
> My question is that my DH sometimes can at times have some knee pain and I am worried about the stairs and luggage with stairs. I have requested ground floor. Should I change my request to ground floor or building 62, 63 or 64? I think those are the ones with elevators correct?
> 
> Would putting two requests be too much?
> 
> The other question I had is where is the boat access to downtown Disney? We will have a car but our first night we have dinner at House of Blues and was thinking maybe it would be easier taking the boat
> 
> 
> TIA


You can't request "Hospitality House" since that is a booking category that is reserved for point stays only.  HOWEVER....My 66 year old DH has two very bad knees and a bad hip.  He says the stairs at OKW don't bother him much because the steps are the lower rise 8 inch high variety.  We'll see what he thinks this December, since he is likely having knee replacement before our December trip.  If you are worried about it, I would request ground floor so you wont have stairs.

There is no need to carry your own luggage if you don't want to do so.  Bell services can take care of that for you.  The boat to DTD is a wonderful way to get there.  We sometimes just take it for the boat ride even though we aren't planning to do anything in DT!


----------



## disneydreaming92701

Hello all was wondering which buildings are your favorites and why? Have only stayed once here in a studio but loved it so much.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Grand Villa Buildings - Favorite #15 for View and proximity to the main pool, Olivia's Etc. # 43-42? Can't remember which one has the GV's for the quiet pool and grill!

2Br - Buildings 45 & 46 if it's just us, nice water views!  Building 42/43 - Near the (not so ) quiet pool and grill, if we have all the boys with us!  I like to grill and have cocktails by the pool while they horse around!


----------



## DVC Jen

We have only stayed once but were lucky enough to get building 45 (a request after doing my research and asking here).  We loved it. Sooo quiet and a wonderful view of the canal.  It is also close enough to a quiet pool that we didn't feel like it was a major trek.

I am not sure I would do that area again if we didn't have our own car (we are not fans of disney buses) - but for us it was perfect.


----------



## chepic

disneydreaming92701 said:


> Hello all was wondering which buildings are your favorites and why? Have only stayed once here in a studio but loved it so much.



You are going to get a large response from everyone because we all have our favorites...

We love the 41/42/43 group because we love Turtle Pond pool and the area is nice and quiet.  We also don't mind the 5 or so minute walk to the main pool area.  We have really enjoyed 37/36/33/32 for the view of the golf course....and also not a bad little walk to turtle pond or the HH.  Also enjoyed 45 for the nice view of the river and the people going by.

Really, really, really disliked #29.  We were in a bottom floor studio and our view was of the air conditioners and the noise from the street was the worst!!  And of course that was the time it was just to 2 of us on a short romantic weekend!!! 

We have stayed in pretty much all of the buildings, but those were our favorites.

Have fun

Cheryl


----------



## bunkkinsmom

63!!! That was my first OKW stay and it was a GV looking out over a water hazard with a fountain on the Golf Course.  Fantastic location, beautiful view, amazing villa.......

*****SIGH*******


----------



## dvczerfs

chepic said:


> You are going to get a large response from everyone because we all have our favorites...
> 
> We love the 41/42/43 group because we love Turtle Pond pool and the area is nice and quiet.  We also don't mind the 5 or so minute walk to the main pool area.  We have really enjoyed 37/36/33/32 for the view of the golf course....and also not a bad little walk to turtle pond or the HH.  Also enjoyed 45 for the nice view of the river and the people going by.
> 
> Really, really, really disliked #29.  We were in a bottom floor studio and our view was of the air conditioners and the noise from the street was the worst!!  And of course that was the time it was just to 2 of us on a short romantic weekend!!!
> 
> We have stayed in pretty much all of the buildings, but those were our favorites.
> 
> Have fun
> 
> Cheryl



cheryl, short romantic weekend and you noticed what was outside the windows?


----------



## Deb & Bill

dianeschlicht said:


> You can't request "Hospitality House" since that is a booking category that is reserved for point stays only.  HOWEVER....My 66 year old DH has two very bad knees and a bad hip.  He says the stairs at OKW don't bother him much because the steps are the lower rise 8 inch high variety.  We'll see what he thinks this December, since he is likely having knee replacement before our December trip.  If you are worried about it, I would request ground floor so you wont have stairs.
> 
> There is no need to carry your own luggage if you don't want to do so.  Bell services can take care of that for you.  The boat to DTD is a wonderful way to get there.  We sometimes just take it for the boat ride even though we aren't planning to do anything in DT!



Diane, I had my second knee replacement at the end of October last year and by the first of December I was walking with a cane and sometimes no cane.  I was back to work by about Dec 10.


----------



## chepic

dvczerfs said:


> cheryl, short romantic weekend and you noticed what was outside the windows?



lol....you got me on that one!!!!!!!   It was really hard with the loud rumbling noice but somehow we got through it!!!!  

che


----------



## chepic

oh and btw.....16 days until OKW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TinselAngel

Hi all
This is my first post on this thread - hope someone can advise.  Do the rooms have proper hairdryers or are they the wall mounted ones that don't really have any power ?   Have only stayed in POFQ before and they had the wall mounted ones.   I might bring my own travel dryer if OKW is the same, but trying to avoid the extra weight in the baggage. 
Thanks


----------



## Leleluvsdis

When we were there in 2011, they had the wall mounted ones. I always bring my own because of them.


----------



## chicharitta

DH and I will be staying at OKW  Jan 2013. On allears i saw pics of pedal boats and some other thing they looked sort of like a jet ski that you sit IN rather than ON. What are they and what do they cost to rent. Im thinking they would be a fun afternoon event weather permitting of course


----------



## TinselAngel

Leleluvsdis said:


> When we were there in 2011, they had the wall mounted ones. I always bring my own because of them.



Thank you - looks like I'll have to go crawling under teenage DSs bed to find the travel dryer then - fabulous !


----------



## dianeschlicht

Deb & Bill said:


> Diane, I had my second knee replacement at the end of October last year and by the first of December I was walking with a cane and sometimes no cane.  I was back to work by about Dec 10.



He just got back from the doctor, and they want to replace his hip first.  That makes sense I guess, so I'm hoping we have enough time to do both hip and one knee before our November trip.


----------



## chalee94

chicharitta said:


> DH and I will be staying at OKW  Jan 2013. On allears i saw pics of pedal boats and some other thing they looked sort of like a jet ski that you sit IN rather than ON. What are they and what do they cost to rent. Im thinking they would be a fun afternoon event weather permitting of course



sounds like the sea raycers.  here is a link for info on sea raycer rentals


----------



## nansmama

My kids (17 and 14) and I will be staying at OKW Jan. 4-15.  I'm not a DVC member so paying out of pocket.  We visited a bunch of the resorts on our last trip to Disney and I let the kids pick which one they'd like to stay at next.  We have only stayed at Pop Century prior to now so this will be a huge step up.

These are the reasons my kids liked OKW:

* Quiet
* Spread out
* The buses
* Pretty
* The pools (apparently they conducted an extensive study of this, LOL)
* Shuffleboard and Key Lime pie (haha)

I have read through part of this thread but not the whole thing.  However, based on what I've read and the map of the property, I'm thinking our best bet for "privacy" (as my kids put it) and a view (which I would like) would be buildings 45-48 or 53-56.  Does that sound right?  I know I definitely DON'T want our balcony to be right next to the air conditioners  so I think I'll request an upper floor as well.  Can I call to add these requests to our ressie now or do I have to wait until 10 days before for the early checkin period?  Are there any cool hidden away things on the resort you would recommend looking for once we're there?  We love finding little details like that.

Thanks for any answers.  We're really looking forward to OKW!  We love Pop but after four consecutive visits we are just about burned out on it and know practically every inch of the place, so I'm hoping OKW will be a refreshing change.  The kids are old enough now that they enjoy the hotel experience just as much as the rest of the trip so I'm much more willing now to pay for better places.


----------



## chicharitta

chalee94 said:


> sounds like the sea raycers.  here is a link for info on sea raycer rentals



YUP Thats them. Thank you so much! Im glad somebody understood my crazy description of what they were


----------



## chepic

dianeschlicht said:


> He just got back from the doctor, and they want to replace his hip first.  That makes sense I guess, so I'm hoping we have enough time to do both hip and one knee before our November trip.



Hips have a faster recovery time than a knee....I am a Physical Therapist Asst by day so I treat this all the time.


Cheryl


----------



## Pinkocto

nansmama said:


> My kids (17 and 14) and I will be staying at OKW Jan. 4-15.  I'm not a DVC member so paying out of pocket.  We visited a bunch of the resorts on our last trip to Disney and I let the kids pick which one they'd like to stay at next.  We have only stayed at Pop Century prior to now so this will be a huge step up.
> 
> These are the reasons my kids liked OKW:
> 
> * Quiet
> * Spread out
> * The buses
> * Pretty
> * The pools (apparently they conducted an extensive study of this, LOL)
> * Shuffleboard and Key Lime pie (haha)
> 
> I have read through part of this thread but not the whole thing.  However, based on what I've read and the map of the property, I'm thinking our best bet for "privacy" (as my kids put it) and a view (which I would like) would be buildings 45-48 or 53-56.  Does that sound right?  I know I definitely DON'T want our balcony to be right next to the air conditioners  so I think I'll request an upper floor as well.  Can I call to add these requests to our ressie now or do I have to wait until 10 days before for the early checkin period?  Are there any cool hidden away things on the resort you would recommend looking for once we're there?  We love finding little details like that.
> 
> Thanks for any answers.  We're really looking forward to OKW!  We love Pop but after four consecutive visits we are just about burned out on it and know practically every inch of the place, so I'm hoping OKW will be a refreshing change.  The kids are old enough now that they enjoy the hotel experience just as much as the rest of the trip so I'm much more willing now to pay for better places.



Congrats on your trip! I'll be doing my first stay in December, but am very excited as well. From what I've read you really can't go wrong in any section. I'm not going to request anything except an upper floor and see where the cards fall. I'm pretty sure you can call now and put your requests in, they'll just note it on your reservation.


----------



## nansmama

Pinkocto said:


> Congrats on your trip! I'll be doing my first stay in December, but am very excited as well. From what I've read you really can't go wrong in any section. I'm not going to request anything except an upper floor and see where the cards fall. I'm pretty sure you can call now and put your requests in, they'll just note it on your reservation.



Thanks, Pam.   I hope you have a great trip in December!  I really want a building over 30 because of the bathroom access issue, so maybe I'll just say that to make it easier, and then put in a request for upper floor.


----------



## chicharitta

nansmama said:
			
		

> My kids (17 and 14) and I will be staying at OKW Jan. 4-15.  I'm not a DVC member so paying out of pocket.  We visited a bunch of the resorts on our last trip to Disney and I let the kids pick which one they'd like to stay at next.  We have only stayed at Pop Century prior to now so this will be a huge step up.
> 
> These are the reasons my kids liked OKW:
> 
> * Quiet
> * Spread out
> * The buses
> * Pretty
> * The pools (apparently they conducted an extensive study of this, LOL)
> * Shuffleboard and Key Lime pie (haha)
> 
> I have read through part of this thread but not the whole thing.  However, based on what I've read and the map of the property, I'm thinking our best bet for "privacy" (as my kids put it) and a view (which I would like) would be buildings 45-48 or 53-56.  Does that sound right?  I know I definitely DON'T want our balcony to be right next to the air conditioners  so I think I'll request an upper floor as well.  Can I call to add these requests to our ressie now or do I have to wait until 10 days before for the early checkin period?  Are there any cool hidden away things on the resort you would recommend looking for once we're there?  We love finding little details like that.
> 
> Thanks for any answers.  We're really looking forward to OKW!  We love Pop but after four consecutive visits we are just about burned out on it and know practically every inch of the place, so I'm hoping OKW will be a refreshing change.  The kids are old enough now that they enjoy the hotel experience just as much as the rest of the trip so I'm much more willing now to pay for better places.



We will have to compare notes post trip we will be there Jan 3-9 we plan on asking for a quiet area. We aren't too concerned about views since we don't intend on being in the room other than sleeping.


----------



## eandesmom

nansmama said:


> Thanks, Pam.   I hope you have a great trip in December!  I really want a building over 30 because of the bathroom access issue, so maybe I'll just say that to make it easier, and then put in a request for upper floor.



That's what I've requested, I'll find out how it goes on Friday!


----------



## Deb & Bill

chicharitta said:


> We will have to compare notes post trip we will be there Jan 3-9 we plan on asking for a quiet area. We aren't too concerned about views since we don't intend on being in the room other than sleeping.



You are in luck because that is everywhere at OKW.


----------



## kbknepp

I see a lot of discussion about specific buildings. Can you request a specific building when making a reservation (obviously no guarantees) or do you request an area?

Also, this would be our first stay using points. Can you make specific room requests when booking with points?


----------



## kbknepp

And another quick question: can anyone tell me anything about the little shop at OKW? We stayed at SSR in June, would the two shops carry similar items (frozen food items, small selection of fresh fruit, chips, sodas, etc)?


----------



## OKW Lover

kbknepp said:


> I see a lot of discussion about specific buildings. Can you request a specific building when making a reservation (obviously no guarantees) or do you request an area?
> 
> Also, this would be our first stay using points. Can you make specific room requests when booking with points?



Its probably better to request an area than specific building.  That way the room assigner has a better idea of what is important to you if the particular building isn't available.  You could say something like "Building 40 or near by".  

You can make requests no matter if you are booking on points or paying cash.  



kbknepp said:


> And another quick question: can anyone tell me anything about the little shop at OKW? We stayed at SSR in June, would the two shops carry similar items (frozen food items, small selection of fresh fruit, chips, sodas, etc)?



Yes, they will have similar items.


----------



## DisneyFaeriePrincess

Hello!!  I just finished reading all 188 pages of this thread!  I was going to take it slowly and just read a few pages at a time but just got caught up in the amazingness of OKW and how much everyone loves it!  I pretty much grew up at OKW, my parents are DVC members since '95 and we've stayed there pretty much everytime we've gone.  We did stray to other resorts but always kept coming back!  I remember staying at Boardwalk the one year and just wishing to be at OKW!  Now onto the important things, we will all be staying at OKW next year!!  My parents are taking my DB (their son), Me and my DH to WDW next year and we're staying at OKW!  I haven't been to OKW in quite a few years so it'll be great to be "home" again!!  We'll have a GV so everyone gets their own bedroom.  My DH has never stayed at OKW, when just the two of us go we've been staying at Pop.  He's seen a bunch of pics and can't wait to go, says he thinks it looks relaxing which is his type of vacation.  We are hoping to book in the near HH booking category.  If we do get that it seems like the only building we'll be in is 25.  Has anyone stayed in a GV in that building?  How are the views?  Also would I need to request anything else to be in the Penninsular area?  Also I have a very important question, does anyone know if the GV in that building have the cutout mickey heads in the railings on the balcony?  I used to love seeing those when we went and since my DH has never gone I think it would just be a cute little detail/surprise for him (and for me!!)  Thanks so much for this wonderful thread and all your help!!  (Oh and sorry for such a long post, I'm just so excited to be going!)


----------



## toklotursa

We made our first reservation at OKW for May of 2013.
We are new DVCer's and are very excited about our trip. 
Now for the hard part, the waiting.


----------



## KECWDW

Hi All,
We are hopefully going to be staying at OKW in Jan 2013, as part of our honeymoon. VERY excited, we live in Australia so haven't been to WDW for YEARS. 
Quick question- we will be staying in a studio, have they all been refurbished recently, or should I ask for a refurbished room? Also we are looking for somewhere quiet, pref with a view.. shall I ask for an upper floor (I have seen floor 2 mentioned quite a lot?)
Thanks!!


----------



## mlittig

All the rooms at Old Key West  have been refurbished   Here are some pictures of the refurbished studios to get you excited:











The kitchenette:





The balcony:





The bathroom:





Enjoy


----------



## KECWDW

Wow, thank you for the pics!! It looks great. Even more excited than I already was...


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

December will be our first DVC experience, albeit with rented points.  I'm trying to convince DH to buy because we visit often (we're locals) and as a family of 5, our options are limited, and 2 mod rooms is more than I want to pay most visits.  He refuses to stay value after one stay years ago at BC he became a deluxe snob, lol.   Anyway, we've booked a weekend at OKW, and I've been loving this thread and all the pics.  My only concern is a silly one...how many towels are there for each bath?  I've got 3 DD with very long hair, so each kid ends up using more than one. I usually end up snagging a few extras from the pool, but we most likely won't be swimming this trip. I don't mind reusing, or even washing if it comes to it (we have a 2br) but I don't want to be short from the start.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Two bedroom will get nine towels. Maybe a few extra if they leave some by the spa tub.


----------



## lovedisney50

We have booked our 1st trip to okw the 1st week in Dec. There are 7 of us in a 2 bedroom near HH. It is our 1st trip home.


----------



## dmoore22

TinkerbelleMom said:


> December will be our first DVC experience, albeit with rented points.  I'm trying to convince DH to buy because we visit often (we're locals) and as a family of 5, our options are limited, and 2 mod rooms is more than I want to pay most visits.  He refuses to stay value after one stay years ago at BC he became a deluxe snob, lol.   Anyway, we've booked a weekend at OKW, and I've been loving this thread and all the pics.  My only concern is a silly one...how many towels are there for each bath?  I've got 3 DD with very long hair, so each kid ends up using more than one. I usually end up snagging a few extras from the pool, but we most likely won't be swimming this trip. I don't mind reusing, or even washing if it comes to it (we have a 2br) but I don't want to be short from the start.



When all our kids were still home, we're a family of 8, we'd ask housekeeping for a few extra towels after our arrival. They've always been accommodating for us.


----------



## Deb & Bill

dmoore22 said:


> When all our kids were still home, we're a family of 8, we'd ask housekeeping for a few extra towels after our arrival. They've always been accommodating for us.



Please don't just ask housekeeping for more towels.  As DVC members we are obligated to pay for any extras.  Otherwise, the cost just gets passed down to all the members.  And the more members or guests of members or renters who just ask for stuff, raises our annual member fees. Nothing is free in DVC. And please don't take the pool towels for use in your villas either.  Wrap up in a towel if you are wet and head back to your villa, but please don't take a stack to use in the villa.  They cost more to launder than villa towels because of the sun screen and other stuff at the pools. 

Order an extra towel pack for $6 - four extra bath towels, two extra hand towels and four extra face cloths.  Or order extra trash and towel service.  Or bring your own from home.

DVC villas usually have as many bath towels as sleeping spaces. Sleeps four = four bath towels.  Sleeps eight = eight bath towels. 

We all need to work together to keep our costs down.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Pirate Granny said:


> Two bedroom will get nine towels. Maybe a few extra if they leave some by the spa tub.



Thanks, that will be more than enough, especially if they're leaving an extra by the spa.  I was just envisioning 2 in each bath like a typical hotel, and we always have to ask for more.  And the option of adding an extra towel pack to our tab isn't a bad idea either.   I promise not to do anything that could increase member expenses, we will be there to enjoy ourselves responsibly and get a taste for DVC before committing ourselves as members.


----------



## SAT887

Does anyone here fax room request for DVC reservations? I will be traveling with my Mom who can not walk long distances and I am hoping to get a grand villa near a bus stop. I could not get the HH booking category at 11 months....  I just want to try and make it as easy as possible for her and I know GV are not easily changed around once you arrive. Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## OKW Lover

SAT887 said:


> Does anyone here fax room request for DVC reservations? I will be traveling with my Mom who can not walk long distances and I am hoping to get a grand villa near a bus stop. I could not get the HH booking category at 11 months....  I just want to try and make it as easy as possible for her and I know GV are not easily changed around once you arrive. Any input would be appreciated!



The DVC resorts (or any WDW resort for that matter) no longer accept faxed room requests.  Call Member Services and have your request noted on your reservation.


----------



## SAT887

OKW Lover said:


> The DVC resorts (or any WDW resort for that matter) no longer accept faxed room requests.  Call Member Services and have your request noted on your reservation.



Thanks. I usually don't make requests. The last one I made MS suggested I call the resort direct (For a wooden crib) it was a fiasco. So figured I'd ask and read around before I go through that again! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mummycat

mlittig said:


> All the rooms at Old Key West  have been refurbished   Here are some pictures of the refurbished studios to get you excited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchenette:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bathroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy


Thanks for the brilliant photos, we're booked for 2 weeks in sep-oct 2013 with our 2 kids who will be 7&9. I love the look of your location and was hoping for a room with a river view, top floor too. Could you let me know where your location was/which building as it looks perfect for us. Thanks very much, Catherine


----------



## mlittig

Mummycat said:


> Thanks for the brilliant photos, we're booked for 2 weeks in sep-oct 2013 with our 2 kids who will be 7&9. I love the look of your location and was hoping for a room with a river view, top floor too. Could you let me know where your location was/which building as it looks perfect for us. Thanks very much, Catherine



This was in building 45


----------



## Pirate Granny

SAT887
Bldg 19 is right next to the miller road bus stop, but balcony faces the quiet pool, not golf course view.  Also that is the last stop before HH, so if you just want to go there it will be convenient.  

Hopefully Mom can manage stairs as all except two GVs are on the second and third floors...and only the master is on the first (second floor) of the GV and the other two bedrooms are on the top (third floor),  no elevators.  I can't remember which GVs are on the first/second floor., they are designated handicapped.  MS could help you there.

Enjoy, we loved our GV (bldg 22, as 19 was down for maintenance, which was our "request").  That walk from 22 would be a killer for mom, but we loved the walk and balcony view...it was just perfect.  Can't wait to do again in 2014.  And we will throw our hat in the ring for one of two of the HH GVs.


----------



## SAT887

Pirate Granny said:


> SAT887
> Bldg 19 is right next to the miller road bus stop, but balcony faces the quiet pool, not golf course view.  Also that is the last stop before HH, so if you just want to go there it will be convenient.
> 
> Hopefully Mom can manage stairs as all except two GVs are on the second and third floors...and only the master is on the first (second floor) of the GV and the other two bedrooms are on the top (third floor),  no elevators.  I can't remember which GVs are on the first/second floor., they are designated handicapped.  MS could help you there.
> 
> Enjoy, we loved our GV (bldg 22, as 19 was down for maintenance, which was our "request").  That walk from 22 would be a killer for mom, but we loved the walk and balcony view...it was just perfect.  Can't wait to do again in 2014.  And we will throw our hat in the ring for one of two of the HH GVs.



Thanks for the info! She has a hard time with stairs so she will have the master, but we already talked about how it will be up a flight from the outside.  We stayed in building 49 September 2011 in a GV and it had a beautiful view! I am hoping she is able to use the car with us mostly. We have two little kids and for me a rental is a must. However, she is a night owl and our girls are early risers (so is DH & I) I figure she will most likely meet us in the afternoon so a nearby bus stop would be great. Again thank you!! Thinking I need to call MS in the next week and ask for a request 






[/IMG]


----------



## Jennifer16

Just want to make sure I am understanding how things work with renting DVC points (I have rented before, but it was many years ago and things seem to have changed since then).  I know I want to be at OKW - love the resort   When the room confirmation comes through are you able to secure a specific building?  I am thinking this is not possible ... if that is the case then are you able to request a specific building (we will be renting a Grand Villa)?  How likely is it that your request will be granted?  Also have the GVs been updated?  I have seen photos of the studios and 1/2 BR but not anything about the GVs.


----------



## SAT887

Jennifer16 said:
			
		

> Just want to make sure I am understanding how things work with renting DVC points (I have rented before, but it was many years ago and things seem to have changed since then).  I know I want to be at OKW - love the resort   When the room confirmation comes through are you able to secure a specific building?  I am thinking this is not possible ... if that is the case then are you able to request a specific building (we will be renting a Grand Villa)?  How likely is it that your request will be granted?  Also have the GVs been updated?  I have seen photos of the studios and 1/2 BR but not anything about the GVs.



The grand villas have been updated as well. They are gorgeous! I am putting a request in this time for specific buildings. I think the best way to look at it is if you get it great and I think they do try but not to count on it.  I am not sure where you would like but we stayed in bldg 49 last time and loved it. Just an FYI I did call at my 11 month window and couldn't get the hospitality house booking category, from what I understand there is only 2 in building 25 - this is for the first week of December...


----------



## chepic

Just had to say.......be there on Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Can't wait.


cheryl


----------



## SAT887

chepic said:


> Just had to say.......be there on Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> 
> cheryl



Have fun!! Although how could you not!


----------



## starwarsclark

Hi all,
Not long now til we try out OKW for the first ever time. We fly out this Sat and should be there later afternoon - 

A couple of quick questions please;
We have booked to do the Hoop De Doo review at Wilderness Lodge for 7.15PM and wanted to ask the recommended way to get from OKW to WL please? I was thinking get to DTD and then Disney coach to WL and then do this in reverse for the return journey.
For a 7.15PM show, what time do you recommend we leave OKW please?

Oh and do we need tickets or anything to go to the show?


----------



## SAT887

starwarsclark said:


> Hi all,
> Not long now til we try out OKW for the first ever time. We fly out this Sat and should be there later afternoon -
> 
> A couple of quick questions please;
> We have booked to do the Hoop De Doo review at Wilderness Lodge for 7.15PM and wanted to ask the recommended way to get from OKW to WL please? I was thinking get to DTD and then Disney coach to WL and then do this in reverse for the return journey.
> For a 7.15PM show, what time do you recommend we leave OKW please?
> 
> Oh and do we need tickets or anything to go to the show?



Tickets are required to be pre purchased. You can buy them online or over the phone and pick them up at the resort when you arrive. The show is great we went two years ago and are going back this December. I can not wait to go again and be back at OKW!

As far as transportation I would give yourself 2 hours - just in case I think disney reccomends 90 min (don't quote me on that!!) Are you going to a park that day? I guess there is a couple ways to get there...

1)Boat/Bus to DTD then to Fort Wilderness campground. You then have to catch another bus to Pioneer Hall.  You will be waiting on 3 forms of transportation here so I would definitely think the 2 hrs is needed...

2)Bus to MK and then go to the boat dock and take a boat to Fort Wilderness/Hoop Dee Doo (from what I understand its about a 3-5 minute walk from the dock)

We always get a car rental - which for us works well with the kids, when my husband and I did our honeymoon trip in 04 we used the buses all the time and they were pretty good. Also, prior trips with family we relied on the bus system as well...  There is also the option of a taxi if you thought the time trade off was worth the expense and the front desk can help you with that as well...  Good luck! Have fun!!

Had a moment of intelligence! Copied the bottom portion from my email I had for tickets I purchased a few weeks ago!!

_Guest Policies

Payment and Cancellation Policies:

-Payment or credit card guarantee is required at the time of booking. 
-Price includes tax and gratuity. 
-At time of booking, payment in full must be charged to a valid credit card or, if on a dining package, there must be a guarantee to a valid credit card. If you fail to show for this priority seating and do not cancel your reservation, your card will be charged a penalty. 
-There is a one-day cancellation policy and a full price charge if you cancel within one (1) day of the reservation or are a "no show" for the reservation. 


Directions and Transportation Tips 

-Guests should arrive at *Pioneer Hall 30 minutes prior to event*, using existing Walt Disney World® transportation. Please obtain information and directions well in advance and allow ample travel time. 
-Transportation Time: Allow *up to 1.5 hours *to travel to your destination when traveling within Walt Disney World property. 
Please obtain transportation information and directions well in advance and allow ample travel time to arrive at Pioneer Hall 30 minutes prior to event. 


Dietary Policies 

-Kosher Meals Available 
-Lifestyle Dietary Request Policy 


General Information 

-Category 1 will allow you and your party to be seated on the first-floor level with your table in the middle of all the action and excitement.
-Category 2 offers either a great table on the first floor behind the Category 1 seating below the balcony or in the center of the balcony on the second floor. Either way, you're still facing the stage so you can get a wonderful view of the entire performance. 
-Category 3 offers tables that are located on the right hand side or left hand side of the balcony on the second floor. You won't miss a moment of the fun and excitement as you enjoy the panoramic view of the entire stage production.

Note: Guests seated in Category 2 or 3 areas may be required to ascend one flight of stairs. 

-A group acknowledgement of those celebrating birthdays, anniversaries, and honeymoons takes place during the show. A specialty themed dessert is included in the ticket price. You may request at the location that a candle be placed in the dessert. 
-Guests may pick up Dinner Show tickets up to 7 days prior to show date at any Walt Disney World® Resort Guest Services Desk. Please arrive at least 30 minutes prior to show time. If you chose to pick up your tickets at the show box office, please arrive 40 minutes prior to show time. 
-Menu items, pricing and hours are subject to change without notice. 
-All Walt Disney World dining facilities are non-smoking. 
-Guests under the age of 3 may share from an adult plate at no charge or may purchase a meal from the menu. _


----------



## TinselAngel

Hi
Does anyone have the email address for sending building requests to OKW front desk please ?

Thank you
Julie


----------



## chepic

SAT887 said:


> Have fun!! Although how could you not!



thanks!!!!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

TinselAngel said:


> Hi
> Does anyone have the email address for sending building requests to OKW front desk please ?
> 
> Thank you
> Julie



Just add it to your reservation.  They don't take faxes, mail or calls at the resort.


----------



## starwarsclark

SAT887 - Thanks so much for the reply, really helpful, I think we will get to MK and then boat from there.

On another note - We have a breakfast reservation for 8.15AM on the 5th @ AK and I notice that the park opens at 9AM. Normally the buses run an hour before the park opens, can anyone recommend (without a car) way of getting to AK for around 8AM please?


----------



## TinselAngel

Deb & Bill said:


> Just add it to your reservation.  They don't take faxes, mail or calls at the resort.



OK thanks.  I'd heard of others emailing/phoning so thought we'd give it a try to request a specific building.   


Nevermind, I'm sure it will be great wherever we end up, and we have made two requests on the online checkin form. Getting so excited now


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TinselAngel said:


> OK thanks.  I'd heard of others emailing/phoning so thought we'd give it a try to request a specific building.
> 
> 
> Nevermind, I'm sure it will be great wherever we end up, and we have made two requests on the online checkin form. Getting so excited now



Every now and then people do state this but they are going back to "the old days".    It's been a few years since, as I recall, DVC specifically stated that members should not fax or contact the resorts for requests.  That leaves placing a request thru MS or during the online check in as the means for members to make requests.

I'm not certain if CRO reservations can still fax so you might also see references from that side.

I think online check in will give you areas such as Turtle Pond to request so if it's a specific building or two you'll have to try call MS and see if they can note it for you.  But there's been getting to be more than one report that if it isn't a standard request (like Turtle Pond) then some MS people won't do the request.


----------



## MSUmom

Steamboat Girlie said:


> Finally booked our first stay at OKW.  Going down Dec.26-Jan. 2.
> So excited!!!



We'll be there Dec 27 thru January 5!!!!


----------



## MSUmom

chalee94 said:


> sounds like the sea raycers.  here is a link for info on sea raycer rentals



Just a note about the Sea Raycer's.   They are not as fast and "exciting" as a jet ski.    They do rent Jet Skis at the Contemporary Resort - Sammy Duvall's.   

I have teenagers who want the fast ride.


----------



## MSUmom

Deb & Bill said:


> Just add it to your reservation.  They don't take faxes, mail or calls at the resort.



I was at BWV in May and I called in my request to the front desk.   They took it and didn't seem to have a problem with it.?.


----------



## SAT887

starwarsclark said:


> SAT887 - Thanks so much for the reply, really helpful, I think we will get to MK and then boat from there.
> 
> On another note - We have a breakfast reservation for 8.15AM on the 5th @ AK and I notice that the park opens at 9AM. Normally the buses run an hour before the park opens, can anyone recommend (without a car) way of getting to AK for around 8AM please?



No problem! Where are you doing breakfast at AK?


----------



## starwarsclark

SAT887 said:


> No problem! Where are you doing breakfast at AK?



Tusker House 8.15
We have done this on the DDP before but had a later time. As this is going to be our first full day at WDW we will be up early as our body clocks will think it is midday - we are in the UK - and thought that an early breakfast would be good for the 4 very very hungry kids we have


----------



## MSUmom

We did several character breakfasts when we were there in May.   Tusker House was by far our favorite.


----------



## MSUmom

A question for all the experienced OKW disers.   I currently have reservations for 2BR 12/27 - 12/30 and 1/1 - 1/5.   I am waitlisted for 12/20 - 1/1.   What are my chances?


----------



## Deb & Bill

MSUmom said:


> A question for all the experienced OKW disers.   I currently have reservations for 2BR 12/27 - 12/30 and 1/1 - 1/5.   I am waitlisted for 12/20 - 1/1.   What are my chances?



Are you looking for 12/30, 12/31 and 1/1?  Not that good.


----------



## MSUmom

Deb & Bill said:


> Are you looking for 12/30, 12/31 and 1/1?  Not that good.



I have Dec 30 and Dec 31 waitlisted.    If we don't get in, we end up going to SSR to 2 Studios.     I can live in hope and maybe some pixie dust.


----------



## SAT887

starwarsclark said:


> Tusker House 8.15
> We have done this on the DDP before but had a later time. As this is going to be our first full day at WDW we will be up early as our body clocks will think it is midday - we are in the UK - and thought that an early breakfast would be good for the 4 very very hungry kids we have



We haven't tried Tusker yet - next trip maybe. It looks different - in a good way   However, on your transportation question, I am going to assume that if they are doing 8 am reservations that the bus system should be running at 7 am. Other than car its the only transportation into that park and the whole not needing a vehicle to stay "on property" is one of of thier marketing tools...  Hopefully someone can answer it with a definite....  This is the resorts phone # 1-407-827-7700, maybe you could call and ask them if you dont get an answer....


----------



## mommyoftwo08

MSUmom said:


> I have Dec 30 and Dec 31 waitlisted.    If we don't get in, we end up going to SSR to 2 Studios.     I can live in hope and maybe some pixie dust.



Hoping with you!!! I'm on the waitlist for SSR or OKW studio for my 10 year anniversary for the night of 12/30 and 12/31.. Here's to hoping both of our waitlists DO come thru!!!


----------



## MSUmom

mommyoftwo08 said:


> Hoping with you!!! I'm on the waitlist for SSR or OKW studio for my 10 year anniversary for the night of 12/30 and 12/31.. Here's to hoping both of our waitlists DO come thru!!!



Well if our waitlist comes through then yours will be SSR.  Right now I have 2 SSR studios.   Looking to make that move to OKW 2 bedroom


----------



## Caropooh

On our way back home after a wonderful week at OKW. We were in 1 bedroom in Millers Rd section. (1914). 
Have a question..... What exactly do people use those cupboards and counter space for next to the dining table? With only the 1/2 shelves in them, we couldn't figure out what they're use was!


----------



## SusieBea

Caropooh said:


> On our way back home after a wonderful week at OKW. We were in 1 bedroom in Millers Rd section. (1914).
> Have a question..... What exactly do people use those cupboards and counter space for next to the dining table? With only the 1/2 shelves in them, we couldn't figure out what they're use was!



When we have people (kids) sleeping in the living room, that area is typically where they store their stuff. My experience has been that high school and college-aged girls don't use drawers, they just spread out! We'd stuff their things in that cabinet and close the doors!


----------



## amandaw

Caropooh said:


> On our way back home after a wonderful week at OKW. We were in 1 bedroom in Millers Rd section. (1914).
> Have a question..... What exactly do people use those cupboards and counter space for next to the dining table? With only the 1/2 shelves in them, we couldn't figure out what they're use was!



We're going to be staying at OKW for the 1st time ever this fall.  When I was putting in a room request, I told the DVC guy that I just wanted to be as close as possible to the main building.  He said he was putting in a request for us to be in the Millers Rd section.  How did y'all like this area?


----------



## bunkkinsmom

SusieBea said:


> When we have people (kids) sleeping in the living room, that area is typically where they store their stuff. My experience has been that high school and college-aged girls don't use drawers, they just spread out! We'd stuff their things in that cabinet and close the doors!



Yeah me too.  I have 3 kids and they divide up that space to keep their stuff.


----------



## Caropooh

amandaw said:


> We're going to be staying at OKW for the 1st time ever this fall.  When I was putting in a room request, I told the DVC guy that I just wanted to be as close as possible to the main building.  He said he was putting in a request for us to be in the Millers Rd section.  How did y'all like this area?


We really liked it. We were very close to one of the smaller pools and it's also about a 5 minute walk to the Hospitality House and the main pool. We thought it was great!
The only downfall is that when you are taking a bus back from one of the parks, the Millers Rd stop is the last one before the Hospitality House. It's about a 15-20 minute ride around the resort.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Caropooh said:


> On our way back home after a wonderful week at OKW. We were in 1 bedroom in Millers Rd section. (1914).
> Have a question..... What exactly do people use those cupboards and counter space for next to the dining table? With only the 1/2 shelves in them, we couldn't figure out what they're use was!



We put our coolers, rubbermaid containers (that we use for traveling with food and stuff - kind of like the Owners Locker) in the cabinet.  We use the counter for all our snack stuff.  Especially all the extra soda or water stuff.


----------



## amandaw

Caropooh said:


> We really liked it. We were very close to one of the smaller pools and it's also about a 5 minute walk to the Hospitality House and the main pool. We thought it was great!
> The only downfall is that when you are taking a bus back from one of the parks, the Millers Rd stop is the last one before the Hospitality House. It's about a 15-20 minute ride around the resort.



Thank you so much for this info!  It's really helpful.  Since we'll have our car on this trip, I'm wondering if it would be better for us just to drive to the parks ourselves.  Although, I'm sure DH won't be too fond of that idea.


----------



## SAT887

amandaw said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for this info!  It's really helpful.  Since we'll have our car on this trip, I'm wondering if it would be better for us just to drive to the parks ourselves.  Although, I'm sure DH won't be too fond of that idea.



Driving to the parks seems easier to me. Parking is included with your resort stay. The only one I don't care for is MK where you go to the TTC then take monorail or ferry to MK - however that can be fun too


----------



## BearcatsFan

Is there a FAQ for OKW?    One that lists out all the amenities in one place with a resort description, address, etc.?  I looked on the Resort board where so many others have FAQ posts, but there wasn't one, and when I did a search here, this post was as close as I came.

I am looking into OKW for a future stay.  TIA


----------



## SAT887

BearcatsFan said:
			
		

> Is there a FAQ for OKW?    One that lists out all the amenities in one place with a resort description, address, etc.?  I looked on the Resort board where so many others have FAQ posts, but there wasn't one, and when I did a search here, this post was as close as I came.
> 
> I am looking into OKW for a future stay.  TIA



Not that I've seen... Maybe time to start one!


----------



## Deb & Bill

BearcatsFan said:


> Is there a FAQ for OKW?    One that lists out all the amenities in one place with a resort description, address, etc.?  I looked on the Resort board where so many others have FAQ posts, but there wasn't one, and when I did a search here, this post was as close as I came.
> 
> I am looking into OKW for a future stay.  TIA



This is basically that thread.  start reading.


----------



## BearcatsFan

SAT887 said:


> Not that I've seen... Maybe time to start one!





Deb & Bill said:


> This is basically that thread.  start reading.



  Thanks to you both for replying.


----------



## amandaw

SAT887 said:


> Driving to the parks seems easier to me. Parking is included with your resort stay. The only one I don't care for is MK where you go to the TTC then take monorail or ferry to MK - however that can be fun too



Yeah, I'm not a big fan of driving to MK.  But, I may have to talk to DH about possibly driving to the other parks to make it easier for us.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

amandaw said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm not a big fan of driving to MK.  But, I may have to talk to DH about possibly driving to the other parks to make it easier for us.



We always drive to Disney but never to the parks. It is so much easier to take the buses then have to worry about where you are going, remembering where you parked and trying to get back to your car at the end of the night. It may seem like the buses take longer but they don't. We experimented on our last trip. Mom and I took the bus and dh and dad took the car. We actually beat them back from DHS and Epcot. They didn't take the tram at DHS either because there was such a long line. The best part about the buses is being able to enjoy the scenery that disney has and not having to worry about missing a turn hahaha


----------



## amandaw

Leleluvsdis said:


> We always drive to Disney but never to the parks. It is so much easier to take the buses then have to worry about where you are going, remembering where you parked and trying to get back to your car at the end of the night. It may seem like the buses take longer but they don't. We experimented on our last trip. Mom and I took the bus and dh and dad took the car. We actually beat them back from DHS and Epcot. They didn't take the tram at DHS either because there was such a long line. The best part about the buses is being able to enjoy the scenery that disney has and not having to worry about missing a turn hahaha



This will be our 1st time driving to Disney and our 1st stay at OKW.  I don't know why I'm so worried about the bus situation at OKW.  It's never been an issue at any of the other resorts we've stayed at.  You know what I think has me worried?  The multiple bus stops within a resort.  Every resort we've stayed at in the past had just 1 bus stop.  

Even with the multiple stops at OKW, is it still better to take the bus?


----------



## Leleluvsdis

amandaw said:
			
		

> This will be our 1st time driving to Disney and our 1st stay at OKW.  I don't know why I'm so worried about the bus situation at OKW.  It's never been an issue at any of the other resorts we've stayed at.  You know what I think has me worried?  The multiple bus stops within a resort.  Every resort we've stayed at in the past had just 1 bus stop.
> 
> Even with the multiple stops at OKW, is it still better to take the bus?



We found yes. We were the second bus stop after hospitality house, and some mornings we walked to hospitality house instead of taking the bus around. The resort is simply gorgeous!! I'm sure there will be times when driving will be a few minutes faster but not enough to deal with the hassle of a car IMHO but some prefer to drive. It really just depends on personal preference. You could always do a little of both


----------



## SAT887

amandaw said:
			
		

> This will be our 1st time driving to Disney and our 1st stay at OKW.  I don't know why I'm so worried about the bus situation at OKW.  It's never been an issue at any of the other resorts we've stayed at.  You know what I think has me worried?  The multiple bus stops within a resort.  Every resort we've stayed at in the past had just 1 bus stop.
> 
> Even with the multiple stops at OKW, is it still better to take the bus?



What makes me like driving to the parks is not having to deal with a stroller on the bus, diaper bag, mini cooler that I stored milk, snacks, fruit for my kids in (this trip they will be 3 & 1) I actually liked walking to the car and rarely took a tram... I think we had to at AK though - but we visit at slower times and never had to wait in a line.  I think it's all personal preference. Why not try both and see what works for you? Also, I don't recall if you said so or not, but the hospitality house area you could easily utilize 2 bus stops (peninsular rd and the HH) which are first and last stops...(If I remember right)


----------



## amandaw

Leleluvsdis said:


> We found yes. We were the second bus stop after hospitality house, and some mornings we walked to hospitality house instead of taking the bus around. The resort is simply gorgeous!! I'm sure there will be times when driving will be a few minutes faster but not enough to deal with the hassle of a car IMHO but some prefer to drive. It really just depends on personal preference. You could always do a little of both





SAT887 said:


> What makes me like driving to the parks is not having to deal with a stroller on the bus, diaper bag, mini cooler that I stored milk, snacks, fruit for my kids in (this trip they will be 3 & 1) I actually liked walking to the car and rarely took a tram... I think we had to at AK though - but we visit at slower times and never had to wait in a line.  I think it's all personal preference. Why not try both and see what works for you? Also, I don't recall if you said so or not, but the hospitality house area you could easily utilize 2 bus stops (peninsular rd and the HH) which are first and last stops...(If I remember right)



Thank y'all both so much for the information!  I really do prefer taking the buses.  Although, the stroller on the bus is not too much fun.    I am feeling much better about this bus situation at OKW.  I think we may start off using the buses & if they don't work for us, then we may have to see how it is driving to the parks.  Thanks again!


----------



## dvc at last !

Deb & Bill said:


> We put our coolers, rubbermaid containers (that we use for traveling with food and stuff - kind of like the Owners Locker) in the cabinet.  We use the counter for all our snack stuff.  Especially all the extra soda or water stuff.



We use it as the office.  We keep the flight tickets, ME tickets,
the info we researched for park hours,  passes,
TIW card,  movie times,  welcome packet perks info, room keys, camera,
sunglasses, hats.  It is a great place to stay organized instead of everyone looking for these things each day.


----------



## Candy Orlando

We stay at OKW three times a year for a week. We love it because it feels like home. We rent a car and love to drive everywhere to make it feel like home.

We put all our food that doesn't have to be in the refrigerator on the counter that looks like a hutch. Then we can see what we have and if we need more food for the week.


----------



## keaster

Hello, we are fairly new DVC members (1 year) and just booked our first OKW stay!  We'll be staying in a studio for a couple nights before our DCL cruise in March 

I booked it online with the "near Hospitality House" booking category as I heard that is the popular option...so can you OKW experts tell me if that's the correct way to go?


----------



## Deb & Bill

keaster said:


> Hello, we are fairly new DVC members (1 year) and just booked our first OKW stay!  We'll be staying in a studio for a couple nights before our DCL cruise in March
> 
> I booked it online with the "near Hospitality House" booking category as I heard that is the popular option...so can you OKW experts tell me if that's the correct way to go?



I think it is more popular with non-OKW owners.  Most of us like to stay away from the HH and we have our own ways to get there when we need to.  Others who don't own there think it is just sooooo far to walk from anywhere in the resort.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Deb, I agree....with my DDs and DGD Bldg 13 was PERFECT.  But I loved our turtle pond studio when we were there with just the two of us.  I prefer a golf course view...a view of the green, top floor.  And I walked to HH from Bldg 34...


----------



## MommyBell08

Subbing


----------



## Dacia

Much thanks to Doc and dianeschlicht for the post re: building configurations.



We will be returning to WDW 9/26-10/4...which can't here soon enough!!!
Were in Bldg 34 last year and loved our time in OKW.

My question is about the Type D buildings.

*Type D buildings are all 3 stories.
 1st Floor- 2,1,S,S,1,1,S,S,1,2
 2nd Floor- 2,1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1,2
 3rd Floor- 1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1
 Buildings 14,18,35 and 38 are all Type D.*


We've requestd a 2 on a top floor. 

Looking at what Doc noted and Diane passed on...even though the D buildings have 3 floors, I take it that the 2s on the second floor ends have no one above them. Is that correct?

Any info much appreciated.


----------



## JrsyDebs

I got the bug to go to WDW again!  Only been twice; stayed once onsite (POR when it was Dixie Landings) and several years ago offsite at a vacation-home community.  Anyway...Now I am dying to go again!  Stayed up almost all night last night updating myself on WDW info and reading posts for hours.
What  would like to do is go with my mom (in her 80s) and my adult DD (almost 21, gasp!).  To stay at OKW next year on rental points would be my vacation of choice.
I ramble...My point/question is I would like to get a 2 BR at OKW and would really prefer a lock-off vs a dedicated 2 BR, so Mom could have the separate  kitchenette and a bit more privacy when she wants it.  Is it possible to request that when making reservations, or does one have to settle for the luck-of-the-draw, so to speak?


----------



## Deb & Bill

JrsyDebs said:


> I got the bug to go to WDW again!  Only been twice; stayed once onsite (POR when it was Dixie Landings) and several years ago offsite at a vacation-home community.  Anyway...Now I am dying to go again!  Stayed up almost all night last night updating myself on WDW info and reading posts for hours.
> What  would like to do is go with my mom (in her 80s) and my adult DD (almost 21, gasp!).  To stay at OKW next year on rental points would be my vacation of choice.
> I ramble...My point/question is I would like to get a 2 BR at OKW and would really prefer a lock-off vs a dedicated 2 BR, so Mom could have the separate  kitchenette and a bit more privacy when she wants it.  Is it possible to request that when making reservations, or does one have to settle for the luck-of-the-draw, so to speak?



When you book a two bedroom at OKW, they automatically give you a dedicated unless you request a lock off.  So the member you rent from will need to make sure to request a lockoff.


----------



## Pirate Granny

You may also want to request a first floor if mom would have problems with the stairs.  HH would be nice too, if you can.  We were in 13 and loved it, even though we had requested Peninsula road HH.


----------



## JrsyDebs

Thanks, Deb and Granny!
Feel like Such a newbie (well, I Am new to DVC!) to ask questions that have probably been asked before.  If I get the DVC points through Dave's company (Is that called "renting" or "buying" points if it's from that company?) do they do the reservation-making, or do I make reservations on my own with the points after getting them? 
Also, I was actually thinking of requesting a first-floor unit.  Would like a more quiet area but still pretty near a pool.  Was thinking of requesting the Miller Road area, perhaps Bldg. 17 or 18?  Instead of 19 or 20 because we do not need to be right on top of the pool.  Are 17 and 18 good choices, not too far from pool?  How about 21, 22?  I am not concerned about not being near the food areas and store; we will be driving from Jersey so we will have a car to drive 'round if need be.
Any feedback verry appreciated!


----------



## Pirate Granny

We were in a grand villa in bldg 22...we loved it great view, but a walk to the pool and bus...might be a bit much for mom to walk...20 was close to bus and pool.


----------



## JrsyDebs

Let us remember not to generalize about any group of persons.  I did say my Mom is in her eighties but I never said she is infirm or has any mobility issues.  She happens to be in perfect health and can probably handle as much walking as I could!  Just sayin', and of course in good fun...
(I happen to be a senior citizen as well...)
Is it that far of a walk to go past two buildings to go to a pool?


----------



## Deb & Bill

JrsyDebs said:


> Thanks, Deb and Granny!
> Feel like Such a newbie (well, I Am new to DVC!) to ask questions that have probably been asked before.  If I get the DVC points through Dave's company (Is that called "renting" or "buying" points if it's from that company?) do they do the reservation-making, or do I make reservations on my own with the points after getting them?
> Also, I was actually thinking of requesting a first-floor unit.  Would like a more quiet area but still pretty near a pool.  Was thinking of requesting the Miller Road area, perhaps Bldg. 17 or 18?  Instead of 19 or 20 because we do not need to be right on top of the pool.  Are 17 and 18 good choices, not too far from pool?  How about 21, 22?  I am not concerned about not being near the food areas and store; we will be driving from Jersey so we will have a car to drive 'round if need be.
> Any feedback verry appreciated!



They call it "renting points", but it is really purchasing a reservation the member made with their timeshare points.  They make the reservation and make any requests about location.  You won't be able to talk to Member Services for any reason.  You have no control over the reservation until the moment you check into the resort.  And the points are worthless to you unless you are a member and the points belong to you.   

Our last stay was at Millers Road and I though it was a pretty good location.  So I think you will be fine with those requests.


----------



## BLTLDZ

Staying at OKW for the first time this october...last minute decision to go for Food & wine festival!  Luckily, after waitlisting, we got OKW studio at the last minute...as being, in last week!!!!  Very happy!!  We are happy to stay at OKW as well.  It is the only DVC other than Kidani that we have yet to try.

I plan to take wherever they put us, no requests.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Dacia said:


> Much thanks to Doc and dianeschlicht for the post re: building configurations.
> 
> 
> 
> We will be returning to WDW 9/26-10/4...which can't here soon enough!!!
> Were in Bldg 34 last year and loved our time in OKW.
> 
> My question is about the Type D buildings.
> 
> *Type D buildings are all 3 stories.
> 1st Floor- 2,1,S,S,1,1,S,S,1,2
> 2nd Floor- 2,1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1,2
> 3rd Floor- 1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1
> Buildings 14,18,35 and 38 are all Type D.*
> 
> 
> We've requestd a 2 on a top floor.
> 
> Looking at what Doc noted and Diane passed on...even though the D buildings have 3 floors, I take it that the 2s on the second floor ends have no one above them. Is that correct?
> 
> Any info much appreciated.


As long as you have a dedicated 2 bedroom, I think you are correct.  You COULD however, end up with a lock off two bedroom if all the dedicateds are taken.  I think the room assigner will know that if you ask for "top floor" you don't want anyone above you.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Jesydeb,
My mil is 93, still drives and bowls 3 x a week.  And after a long day at the park, I think she would find #22 a bit of a far walk...I love, love, love the hot tub, no mobility issues, but NEVER walked back down to the pool...just too far to go from the bus, to the villa, and by the way the sidewalk ends at #20, so your walking in the street, and up the stairs into the villa, change, down the stairs, walk back to the pool, swim, soak and walk back again, and up the stairs again.  Now, I didn't have issues with #37 to turtle pond pool which is farther, and still on the second floor...so go figure.  But i think the difference, was no grandkids and we weren't park comandos that trip.  No judgements, just making sure you are aware in case you need that info.  I think HH #12,13,14 would be perfect as it was convent for everything, bus, pool, food and boat to DTD.


----------



## chepic

So we stayed this past week at OKW in a 1 bedroom in building 30.  We have yet to stay in this building, so we were looking forward to trying something new, although a bit disappointed we didn't get a little closer to turtle pond pool.

So the Pro's:  2nd floor at the end.  1.  There was a studio that was a lock off right next door to the right as you entered.  Since there was no one above us, the room was very quiet.  And if we wanted a lockoff, now I know where another one is.  We also didn't hear much in the way of street noise even though we were on the corner of a corner building.   2.  The view on the patio was of the 5th tee.  There was a great view from the livingroom window.  From the patio, there was a palm tree that made a better door than a window if you know what I mean.  Maybe it was strategically placed there so a golf ball wouldn't bean someone on the head if you were sitting out enjoying a cocktail!!    3.  It was a convienent walk to both the main pool and turtle pond.  We felt that it was pretty much the same walking time.  The bus stop was easy to get to and is actually a closer walk than the map suggests.

the Con's:  1.  The view....other than the tee, it was a rather boring spot.  There was no water so we never got to see any ducks, birds, otters, or other animal life that we have seen in the past.  My kids really look forward to seeing the birds/ducks.  

I definitely have my preferred building preferences, but if there was a choice between 30 and say 29, I would take 30 anyday.

Just some thoughts.

Cheryl


----------



## Dacia

dianeschlicht said:


> As long as you have a dedicated 2 bedroom, I think you are correct.  You COULD however, end up with a lock off two bedroom if all the dedicateds are taken.  I think the room assigner will know that if you ask for "top floor" you don't want anyone above you.



Thx, Diane.

Last year we requested a top floor and upon check in was told ours _was_ one...but when we got to the room it was on the middle floor. It was ok for most of the vacation, as no one was above us until the last couple of days...and they were fairly quiet.

It's my DB who is the top floor fanatic. He travels alot for his job and lost patience with having neighbors above.


----------



## frkymcky

Heading down in 17 days  I thought I read something along the lines that there are Keurig type coffee machines in the villas at OKW...is this accurate?  I have my stash of filters that we keep in our Disney "box" but I am not sure they will be useful this year.  Can someone confirm for me?  If it matters we will be in a 2 Bedroom.


----------



## OKW Lover

frkymcky said:


> Heading down in 17 days  I thought I read something along the lines that there are Keurig type coffee machines in the villas at OKW...is this accurate?  I have my stash of filters that we keep in our Disney "box" but I am not sure they will be useful this year.  Can someone confirm for me?  If it matters we will be in a 2 Bedroom.



The coffee makers are not Keurig and do not use K-cups.  They use a different system.


----------



## frkymcky

OKW Lover said:


> The coffee makers are not Keurig and do not use K-cups.  They use a different system.



What do you mean by a different system? Are the traditional paper filters no good?


----------



## SAT887

frkymcky said:
			
		

> What do you mean by a different system? Are the traditional paper filters no good?



When I went in September it was the traditional paper filters.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

OKW Lover said:


> The coffee makers are not Keurig and do not use K-cups.  They use a different system.


----------



## OKW Lover

They currently have the standard "Mr Coffee" pots at OKW.  

Other resorts are changing to a "pod" style coffee maker but it is not a Keurig system.


----------



## DvcDoc

We are there now and the coffee pots are still the standard Mr. Coffee ones. Your filters will be just fine.


----------



## frkymcky

Thank you!


----------



## okw2012

Hi,
It will be my first time at OKW and one thing we'd like to do is play tennis. I could not get a villa near HH so I requested Old Turtle Pond near building 34 which seems the closest to the tennis courts. I wonder however how it works for reservations and for renting equipment. I'd rather not carry my tennis rackets if I can easily rent. Can't find info on this anywhere... Somebody has a clue as to reservation & renting policies and rates?


----------



## SAT887

okw2012 said:


> Hi,
> It will be my first time at OKW and one thing we'd like to do is play tennis. I could not get a villa near HH so I requested Old Turtle Pond near building 34 which seems the closest to the tennis courts. I wonder however how it works for reservations and for renting equipment. I'd rather not carry my tennis rackets if I can easily rent. Can't find info on this anywhere... Somebody has a clue as to reservation & renting policies and rates?



There is Hanks Rent & Return. If I remember correctly - it was on a first come first serve basis and the equipment could be borrowed for resort guest....  But the last time I played tennis was a very  long time ago


----------



## mlittig

I am at Old Key West  now and right before I got here, the resort switched to the new key system


----------



## Disney_Mama

Going to ge checking in today for our first stay at OKW. Drove down to Florida and we got here early so we spent the night at AKV Jambo house. Looking forward to 11days of OKW relaxation.


----------



## alwaysmagical

Can't seem to find the listing of appliances that are in the villas at OKW - I recently started eating protein shakes for breakfast and am really hoping there is a blender in the kitchen.  Can someone either answer this or provide the link that has that info?  Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

I don't recall for sure if there is a blender.  I think there is.  But if not, there is a mixer.


----------



## Caropooh

mlittig said:


> I am at Old Key West  now and right before I got here, the resort switched to the new key system


We were there July 29-Aug 5 and when we got to the door of our villa DH couldn't figure out how to unlock the door! It took him a minute to realize it was the new system! 



alwaysmagical said:


> Can't seem to find the listing of appliances that are in the villas at OKW - I recently started eating protein shakes for breakfast and am really hoping there is a blender in the kitchen.  Can someone either answer this or provide the link that has that info?  Thanks!


Here what it says under accommodations on the OKW page on the DVC website.  Studio's don't have blenders though.

*Appliances: 10 cup coffee maker (with 1 coffee starter pack: decaf and regular coffee, coffee filters, sugar and Equal packets), microwave, toaster, 1 bar mixer, blender, electric mixer, 4 burner electric stove/oven, refrigerator with ice maker, dishwasher. 2-sided kitchen sink has garbage disposal*


----------



## disneydreaming92701

Caropooh said:
			
		

> We were there July 29-Aug 5 and when we got to the door of our villa DH couldn't figure out how to unlock the door! It took him a minute to realize it was the new system!
> 
> Here what it says under accommodations on the OKW page on the DVC website.  Studio's don't have blenders though.
> 
> Appliances: 10 cup coffee maker (with 1 coffee starter pack: decaf and regular coffee, coffee filters, sugar and Equal packets), microwave, toaster, 1 bar mixer, blender, electric mixer, 4 burner electric stove/oven, refrigerator with ice maker, dishwasher. 2-sided kitchen sink has garbage disposal



Really love the tap system like on the fantasy.


----------



## chepic

Caropooh said:


> We were there July 29-Aug 5 and when we got to the door of our villa DH couldn't figure out how to unlock the door! It took him a minute to realize it was the new system!
> 
> 
> [/B]



That was us a few weeks ago.  We had one of the CM's with us with groceries that we ordered and we the 4 of us were trying to figure out what part of the key went into the plastic plate...

The CM just chuckled and showed us what to do.  I said when were these put in, since we were there in January and they weren't like that!

Funny.

Cheryl


----------



## Caropooh

chepic said:


> That was us a few weeks ago.  We had one of the CM's with us with groceries that we ordered and we the 4 of us were trying to figure out what part of the key went into the plastic plate...
> 
> The CM just chuckled and showed us what to do.  I said when were these put in, since we were there in January and they weren't like that!
> 
> Funny.
> 
> Cheryl


DH and DD13 were doing the same thing! They tried this way and that way and then we figured it out!


----------



## DvcDoc

Was just there for 10 days and loved every minute of it! We were in Bldg 23 on the first floor. The room was clean when we checked in and we didn't have any issues through the stay. All in all, it was very pleasant. 

Yes, there is a blender in the 1br+ so you can do your shakes. 

And the new door locks are a big improvement. 

HTH


----------



## chepic

Caropooh said:


> DH and DD13 were doing the same thing! They tried this way and that way and then we figured it out!



It really was a riot....here we are, owners for a long time, been there once a year since '97 and can't figure out the door!!!!  Boy, we looked rough!


Thank goodness Vero Beach was the old way!!  
che


----------



## MSUmom

I have to laugh at everyone who is looking at which building they want.   I did too and have read the entire blog from #1.   I wanted to make sure I am informed on the "best" building.    When I asked my DH and 2 DDs (18 and 22) what their perference was.   The closest building to a bus station. 
They really didn't care about anything else.   sigh


----------



## Disney_Mama

We checked in on Aug 20th and still here for a few more days.  We are in a two bedroom in building 18.  Love the layout and size.  Main pool is fun and the quiet pool is great just beside building 19.  Today is going to be a wet day for everyone.  Looking at going to the movies or to Disney Quest.  I love my home resort of SSR but would not hesitate to stay at OKW again.


----------



## eandesmom

I wanted to thank everyone for all the building info.

Here is the request I gave via email
_
Buildings 30 or higher to ensure the 2nd access door to the bathroom. Upper floor preferred. Preferred buildings (in order): 62, 63, 64, 45, 46, 55, 56, 37, 43, 44._

Yes, overly detailed I know.  I knew 62,63 and 64 were a long shot due to being HA buildings.

We ended up with...

55, top floor!  On the corner,right next to the pool peek view of the pool, nice view of the canal with plenty of trees and privacy.  LOVED it!  couldn't have been happier.



Caropooh said:


> On our way back home after a wonderful week at OKW. We were in 1 bedroom in Millers Rd section. (1914).
> Have a question..... What exactly do people use those cupboards and counter space for next to the dining table? With only the 1/2 shelves in them, we couldn't figure out what they're use was!



We put the kids suitcases in there!  It was SO nice not to have them out!



Deb & Bill said:


> Please don't just ask housekeeping for more towels.  As DVC members we are obligated to pay for any extras.  Otherwise, the cost just gets passed down to all the members.  And the more members or guests of members or renters who just ask for stuff, raises our annual member fees. Nothing is free in DVC. And please don't take the pool towels for use in your villas either.  Wrap up in a towel if you are wet and head back to your villa, but please don't take a stack to use in the villa.  They cost more to launder than villa towels because of the sun screen and other stuff at the pools.
> 
> Order an extra towel pack for $6 - four extra bath towels, two extra hand towels and four extra face cloths.  Or order extra trash and towel service.  Or bring your own from home.
> 
> DVC villas usually have as many bath towels as sleeping spaces. Sleeps four = four bath towels.  Sleeps eight = eight bath towels.
> 
> We all need to work together to keep our costs down.



Unfortunately if you have 5 people, they seem to only stock for 4 even though the 1 bedroom sleeps 5.  We had to call for another towel at OKW and at Vero as they only had 4.  



Mummycat said:


> Thanks for the brilliant photos, we're booked for 2 weeks in sep-oct 2013 with our 2 kids who will be 7&9. I love the look of your location and was hoping for a room with a river view, top floor too. Could you let me know where your location was/which building as it looks perfect for us. Thanks very much, Catherine



We loved 55, gorgeous view, private, quiet and so peaceful!


----------



## SAT887

Who did you email? The basic members@ address? I need to add a cleaning request and don't really feel like calling for a 2 second conversation. Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

eandesmom said:


> I....Unfortunately if you have 5 people, they seem to only stock for 4 even though the 1 bedroom sleeps 5.  We had to call for another towel at OKW and at Vero as they only had 4.  ....



But the one bedrooms that only sleep four tell you that you need to provide for the fifth person.  And you need to pay for that extra towel if you need it.  But the one bedrooms that sleep five officially - BLT, AKV and OKW - should be given five bath towels.


----------



## eandesmom

Deb & Bill said:


> But the one bedrooms that only sleep four tell you that you need to provide for the fifth person.  And you need to pay for that extra towel if you need it.  But the one bedrooms that sleep five officially - BLT, AKV and OKW - should be given five bath towels.



Should, yep.  But we weren't.  Nor did we have bedding for the chair and had to ask for that as well.  We were in one that sleeps 5 officially.  Same problem at Vero, there we had the bedding for both the sofa and chair but were short a regular and a beach


----------



## Pirate Granny

Blgd 22 is NOT near a bus stop...loved the location, but the furthest bldg away from miller road.


----------



## Brenle

Forgive my ignorance, but what is the new key system?


----------



## OKW Lover

Brenle said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what is the new key system?



Its an RFID system whereby you simply tap your KTTW card on the lock rather than having to insert the card into the door.


----------



## chepic

WE ARE BOOKED!!!!!!  April vacation in a 1 bedroom OKW villa with our name on it!


----------



## Pinkocto

Congratulations!


----------



## Brenle

OKW Lover said:


> Its an RFID system whereby you simply tap your KTTW card on the lock rather than having to insert the card into the door.


 
Thank you.  We're heading back in November and was just curious.


----------



## chepic

Just for giggles thought I would check out flight costs...Jet Blue from prov to orlando....860 per person!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's what we paid to fly to Russia.....Just confirms that we will once again be driving.  

I thought Jet Blue was supposed to be low cost flights.

che


----------



## SAT887

chepic said:


> Just for giggles thought I would check out flight costs...Jet Blue from prov to orlando....860 per person!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's what we paid to fly to Russia.....Just confirms that we will once again be driving.
> 
> I thought Jet Blue was supposed to be low cost flights.
> 
> che




Does Southwest fly out near you? I have found most of the time the price to be cheaper....


----------



## chepic

SAT887 said:


> Does Southwest fly out near you? I have found most of the time the price to be cheaper....



oh yes, they do, but the tickets aren't released that far yet...only to the week before.  Even then, I have found that their fares for that week tend to be too much for what I am willing to pay for 4 tickets.

For kicks, I priced bos to hawaii for January....our 25th wedding anniversary coming up....and the prices were less!!!!  Crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!

che


----------



## Disney_Mama

Just back from 12 wonderful days at OKW.  We were in building 18 on the second floor in a two bedroom.  Loved it.  Would stay at OKW again.  Never waited very long for a bus.  Room was in good shape.


----------



## DisneyFaeriePrincess

I'm so excited!  My family and I are booked in a grand villa in the hospitality house area for August of next year!  It's exactly where we wanted to be!  I can't believe we got it!  Just had to share my excitement!  We're going to be in building 25 since that's the only building in that area that has grand villas, has anybody been in that building?  How's the view?  Thanks!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

DisneyFaeriePrincess said:


> I'm so excited!  My family and I are booked in a grand villa in the hospitality house area for August of next year!  It's exactly where we wanted to be!  I can't believe we got it!  Just had to share my excitement!  We're going to be in building 25 since that's the only building in that area that has grand villas, has anybody been in that building?  How's the view?  Thanks!!



You will have a nice golf course view from there.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Disney_Mama said:


> Just back from 12 wonderful days at OKW.  We were in building 18 on the second floor in a two bedroom.  Loved it.  Would stay at OKW again.  Never waited very long for a bus.  Room was in good shape.



Good to hear!  And that's our typical OKW stay! I've been in a great many buildings, 18 not quit sure, I never paid attention to those details till I read these boards. 

Spending pre-Thanksgiving there, requested Turtle Pond!


----------



## SusieBea

DisneyFaeriePrincess said:


> I'm so excited!  My family and I are booked in a grand villa in the hospitality house area for August of next year!  It's exactly where we wanted to be!  I can't believe we got it!  Just had to share my excitement!  We're going to be in building 25 since that's the only building in that area that has grand villas, has anybody been in that building?  How's the view?  Thanks!!



We're going to be in a GV in that building in 4 weeks. We've never stayed in that group of buildings before and are also excited to experience that location. Congratulations on getting what you wanted!


----------



## cpbjgc

DisneyFaeriePrincess said:


> I'm so excited!  My family and I are booked in a grand villa in the hospitality house area for August of next year!  It's exactly where we wanted to be!  I can't believe we got it!  Just had to share my excitement!  We're going to be in building 25 since that's the only building in that area that has grand villas, has anybody been in that building?  How's the view?  Thanks!!



We were in room 2511 (a 1 bedroom) right beside the grand villa portion of the building. We quite liked the building as it had a nice view and it did not have lots of vegetation blocking the view. It was fun watching the golfers while sipping a morning coffee or an afternoon adult beverage. These are two photos taken while enjoying an early-evening beverage on the back deck.











It's a great building - close to the bus, close to the main pool, and nice views.


----------



## OKW Lover

We were just in a GV in building 29 this weekend.  The view from ours was of one of the holes on the golf course.  Relaxing.


----------



## simmons_m

Just booked a 1 bdrm in December.  We were originally at BLT and have never stayed at OKW.
We usually stay at BLT or the Epcot resorts.  
Are there any must do/ recommendations?
Do recommend renting a car?
This is a Holiday decoration/relaxation trip.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Pirate Granny

Congrats on snagging a HH GV...that's our hope for June 2014...Although we had a 2 bedroom in 14, and that was just perfect in every way.


----------



## DisneyFaeriePrincess

Thank you everyone for the congrats and the reviews on the view! Looks like a nice one!


----------



## gip

We are staying at OKW this March for the first time.  We requested a room in the hospitality house area.  Never being at OKW before, is this a good area for bus access or is there better?  

I to would luv to wake up watching the golfer's from my patio. If there were an area that I could do so that was close to a pool and a short walk to the buses that would be perfect for our family of four!   

Any info would be welcomed.

Thanks,
Gip


----------



## MarkF0wle

We booked at 2BR for 14 nights for May next year with the FD offer that they are offering this side of the Atlantic.

We're a grown up family who don't sleep well in close proximities, so having the 3 separate sleeping spaces is essential. Were not ready to drop serious $$$ on a GV so I'm going to be taking up residence on the sleeper sofa.

How comfy are these things? I am not a fussy sleeper & completely happy being last to bed & first up. So I don't anticipate any problems.

What are all the tips & tricks of this resort; where are the best places to request. Have never been to OKW before but booked it over SSR due to the larger rooms! I think it looks pretty & peaceful from the photos I've seen.


----------



## Queenie122

I feel like a total n00b asking this question but I'm new to DVC and new to OKW - I've only done one quick 10 minute drive through before falling in love with it! We're trying to decide where to stay on our big trip next year, we're getting married and are going to be having the whole family staying with us / in our general area.

I've tried searching for this answer with no luck, but what exactly is the hospitality house? I mean, I get it's like the area close to the main areas of dining and shopping but are there other benefits of staying there? 

I apologize in advance if this has been asked a million times. I wish we had a main FAQ thread like some of the other resorts! It would be great to have a first post with frequently asked questions.


----------



## SAT887

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> I feel like a total n00b asking this question but I'm new to DVC and new to OKW - I've only done one quick 10 minute drive through before falling in love with it! We're trying to decide where to stay on our big trip next year, we're getting married and are going to be having the whole family staying with us / in our general area.
> 
> I've tried searching for this answer with no luck, but what exactly is the hospitality house? I mean, I get it's like the area close to the main areas of dining and shopping but are there other benefits of staying there?
> 
> I apologize in advance if this has been asked a million times. I wish we had a main FAQ thread like some of the other resorts! It would be great to have a first post with frequently asked questions.



http://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae164/skelooch/OKWMapcolor.gif

I found this doing a google search. Hope it helps!


----------



## Queenie122

SAT887 said:


> http://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae164/skelooch/OKWMapcolor.gif
> 
> I found this doing a google search. Hope it helps!



Thank you for the map!

So then are the HH rooms just rooms in that area? Or are they special rooms in some other way? I see a lot of people asking for them. I guess they are popular because people just like to be near the main pool and restaurant?


----------



## OKW Lover

Queenie122 said:


> Thank you for the map!
> 
> So then are the HH rooms just rooms in that area? Or are they special rooms in some other way? I see a lot of people asking for them. I guess they are popular because people just like to be near the main pool and restaurant?



Its purely the location that distinguishes these rooms.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Queenie122 said:


> Thank you for the map!
> 
> So then are the HH rooms just rooms in that area? Or are they special rooms in some other way? I see a lot of people asking for them. I guess they are popular because people just like to be near the main pool and restaurant?



In my opinion, the HH area is really only popular for members who don't own at OKW.  Most of the long time owners have favorite areas around the resort and wouldn't book the HH area.  I know we wouldn't.  It's far to easy to get around OKW and there are a lot better views without the inconvenience of the buses and all the cars parking at the HH area. 

Most OKW owners don't have any problem with getting around the resort.


----------



## simmons_m

Deb & Bill said:


> ... It's far to easy to get around OKW and there are a lot better views without the inconvenience of the buses and all the cars parking at the HH area.
> 
> Most OKW owners don't have any problem with getting around the resort.



Deb - Our first trip to OKW will be in December, what do you mean by "far to easy to get around"?
The map makes the resort look huge.  Do you usually walk? Do you recommend renting a car?
The trip is primarily going to be a holiday light/resort hopping trip.  We will be there 4 nights, with 2 days at the parks (HS (Osborne lights), Epcot, & MK), and breakfast planned at Boma one morning.  
Thanks.


----------



## Deb & Bill

simmons_m said:


> Deb - Our first trip to OKW will be in December, what do you mean by "far too easy to get around"?
> The map makes the resort look huge.  Do you usually walk? Do you recommend renting a car?
> The trip is primarily going to be a holiday light/resort hopping trip.  We will be there 4 nights, with 2 days at the parks (HS (Osborne lights), Epcot, & MK), and breakfast planned at Boma one morning.
> Thanks.



The Hospitality House is rather central to the resort.  We've walked there many time from South Point and Turtle Pond.  Our last stay was on Millers Road and we walked to the HH area from there as well.  You can catch any bus and take it to the HH area.  The Internal Bus will usually stop at the HH area first and then at the other bus stops.  You can also get off at the Peninsular Road bus and walk across the bridge to the HH area easily. 

We always have a car because we always drive.  But we don't usually drive to the HH because it is hard to park there with all the guests checking in or out or people dining at Olivia's.


----------



## SAT887

simmons_m said:


> Deb - Our first trip to OKW will be in December, what do you mean by "far to easy to get around"?
> The map makes the resort look huge.  Do you usually walk? Do you recommend renting a car?
> The trip is primarily going to be a holiday light/resort hopping trip.  We will be there 4 nights, with 2 days at the parks (HS (Osborne lights), Epcot, & MK), and breakfast planned at Boma one morning.
> Thanks.



The resort is spread out, it's truly a home away from home setting. I have never felt like I was at a hotel at OKW. Reminds me of how condos are set up in other vacation areas.  There is some walking if you want to go to the main pool or HH if you are not in that location.  We have always had a car and never used the buses to get to HH on prior visits. Some people don't blink an eye at this some people seem to hate it.   Personally I like the quiet pools. 
We always rent a car in Disney. However, I am the type of person whether it takes me 25 min by car or 25 min by bus I will take the route that gives me the most control. Hehe control freak? Yes! I also like the freedom of the car because I can go to the grocery, target, walmart, whole foods, starbucks... Wherever I might want to get something else. To me, one of the perks of OKW is parking my car outside the door, having my husband turn the ac on and get the kids loaded and I'm running out with those final (well planned) essentials to a car that has the AC running. 

My parents started at OKW back in 1993 (and bought!) , and for certain emotional reasons(my parents took my grandmother who was at the final stages of cancer) the buildings behind the Peninsular Bus stop hold lots of wonderful memories and we try to stay there. However, with that said we have stayed in a few locations in OKW and honestly, staying next to the HH or in the way back - I didn't mind either way. We've always gotten a great view and nice villa. 

Since my mom handed DVC over to me we've done the past two years exclusively at OKW, this year we are going to get our feet wet and do one night at AKL Jambo and see if we would want to stay elsewhere


----------



## simmons_m

Thanks for the feedback. 
I am leaning toward a rental car for the trip.


----------



## chepic

I am going to chime in too.

As an owner and going soooooooo many times over the years, we prefer not to stay over at the HH area.  We love the Turtle pond area and pool.  It is quieter, calmer, and lends itself to the relaxation factor.

I find that if you are a walker, than nothing is too far.  From turtle pond it is only a 5-10 minutes stroll to the main pool.  You can also just hop on any bus and be dropped off at the main desk since that is the last stop for all the parks before heading out of the resort. (please correct me if I am mistaken about this, Deb)

We drive from RI to Florida, so we always have a car and we use it for going to downtown disney.....can't stand the buses for that.  That is my only issue with the buses.

Hope that helps,

cheryl


----------



## Checkers

chepic said:


> I am going to chime in too.
> 
> As an owner and going soooooooo many times over the years, we prefer not to stay over at the HH area.  We love the Turtle pond area and pool.  It is quieter, calmer, and lends itself to the relaxation factor.
> 
> I find that if you are a walker, than nothing is too far.  From turtle pond it is only a 5-10 minutes stroll to the main pool.  You can also just hop on any bus and be dropped off at the main desk since that is the last stop for all the parks before heading out of the resort. (please correct me if I am mistaken about this, Deb)
> 
> We drive from RI to Florida, so we always have a car and we use it for going to downtown disney.....can't stand the buses for that.  That is my only issue with the buses.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> cheryl



We are owners as well and love the Turtle Pond area, too.  We usually don't have a car but find that the boat to DTD is the best!  We love it, especially after dark.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Another one who doesn't believe HH is the "best" area to stay.  First of all, I hate that the rooms there don't have the second door into the bathroom.  Secondly, I hate that the buses are often full in the morning before they even get to the HH stop.  Thirdly....HH is not always the quietest place to be.

If I had to rank areas or buildings we like, I'd say 45 and 46 are our favorites.  For GVs we like 15, and we prefer most of Miller's Road and South Point over Turtle Pond.  I've had numerous villas in the Turtle Pond area, and haven't been totally happy with any of them.  My least favorite building is 29....for obvious reasons.


----------



## chepic

Checkers said:


> We are owners as well and love the Turtle Pond area, too.  We usually don't have a car but find that the boat to DTD is the best!  We love it, especially after dark.



We do too, especially with the kids....and it is so much faster than the buses.  UGGGGG.....can't say it enough....



dianeschlicht said:


> My least favorite building is 29....for obvious reasons.



I agree....that building 29 really rotted!!!!  No quiet night there!


Cheryl


----------



## Queenie122

dianeschlicht said:


> Another one who doesn't believe HH is the "best" area to stay.  First of all, I hate that the rooms there don't have the second door into the bathroom.  Secondly, I hate that the buses are often full in the morning before they even get to the HH stop.  Thirdly....HH is not always the quietest place to be.
> 
> If I had to rank areas or buildings we like, I'd say 45 and 46 are our favorites.  For GVs we like 15, and we prefer most of Miller's Road and South Point over Turtle Pond.  I've had numerous villas in the Turtle Pond area, and haven't been totally happy with any of them.  My least favorite building is 29....for obvious reasons.



What's the obvious reason?!?!   

I love hearing where people like to stay, it's really helping me figuring out where to request on my own upcoming trips!!

I just, I mean, just YESTERDAY, got my papers in the mail... I am officially a DVC owner... in OKW!!!! 

SO this is really helpful


----------



## BEASLYBOO

chepic said:


> I am going to chime in too.
> 
> As an owner and going soooooooo many times over the years, we prefer not to stay over at the HH area.  *We love the Turtle pond area and pool*.  It is quieter, calmer, and lends itself to the relaxation factor.
> 
> *I find that if you are a walker, than nothing is too far.  From turtle pond it is only a 5-10 minutes stroll to the main pool.*  cheryl



That's us in a nutshell!

My son and his pals are 15 now and the allure of the main pool is done!  They prefer the quiet pool, though with 4-5 15 year old boys, maybe quiet isn't the right word at this point!

We use the OKW grills often and there is one right there by the Turtle Pond quiet pool.  Grill, enjoy drinks & appetizers by the pool, it's our favorite area.  We love building # 43, 42.  Without the troop of teenagers we love #45 & 46.  If we're fortunate to have a GV then it's #15 or # 43.

For years I never made building requests, and thankfully never landed in #29, I've alway been lucky.  I hope i didin't just jinx myself. 

Though HH is not for us I can see that parents traveling with little ones, wanting to use the main pool, having no car would benefit from being in HH villas!


----------



## OKW Lover

I've seen a couple of comments recently about building 29 but don't understand what the issue is.  We were in 2922 just last week and had no problems.


----------



## chepic

Well to clear up the 29 thing...we were in the bottom floor closest to the road, studio in 29.  Our view from the patio was 4 airconditioning units, the noice from the road with each passing bus caused my husband to crank up the tv, and the romance just wasn't present in that room for our romantic weekend away.  And I will say it wasn't for lack of trying!!!!  It also seemed "cramped" even for a studio.  

I really do prefer the 30's and 40 buildings in the turtle pond area.  

che


----------



## OKW Lover

chepic said:


> Well to clear up the 29 thing...we were in the bottom floor closest to the road, studio in 29.  Our view from the patio was 4 airconditioning units, the noice from the road with each passing bus caused my husband to crank up the tv, and the romance just wasn't present in that room for our romantic weekend away.  And I will say it wasn't for lack of trying!!!!  It also seemed "cramped" even for a studio.
> 
> I really do prefer the 30's and 40 buildings in the turtle pond area.
> 
> che



Now I understand.  I've been in a similar room further down the road and it is annoying.  Fortunately our unit was more to the center of building 29 and wasn't bothered at all by road noise.


----------



## chepic

OKW Lover said:


> Now I understand.  I've been in a similar room further down the road and it is annoying.  Fortunately our unit was more to the center of building 29 and wasn't bothered at all by road noise.



Friends of ours have been in 29 and 28 and loved their rooms.  But for me that memory of the constant whoosh and braking is enough to turn me off.  


che


----------



## OKWAnneMarie

Checkers said:


> We are owners as well and love the Turtle Pond area, too.  We usually don't have a car but find that the boat to DTD is the best!  We love it, especially after dark.




We've never taken the boat to DTD!  Is there only one dock (stop) at DTD?  We are going to Wolfgang Puck Dining Room (Upstairs) the day we check in.  Is the dock near there?  Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

OKWAnneMarie said:


> We've never taken the boat to DTD!  Is there only one dock (stop) at DTD?  We are going to Wolfgang Puck Dining Room (Upstairs) the day we check in.  Is the dock near there?  Thanks!



The OKW boat stops at the Pleasure Island boat dock - kind of near the balloon launch.


----------



## OKWAnneMarie

Deb & Bill said:


> The OKW boat stops at the Pleasure Island boat dock - kind of near the balloon launch.



Thank you.


----------



## slimplaw

We are looking at changing to a grand villa for one of our trips.  One of our party members will be using a scooter for the parks because of knee problems.  I realize that these units have 2 floors.  My question is, do you enter the grand villa from the first floor of the building or do you have to go to the 2nd floor level of the building with the villa actually being on floor 2 and 3 of the building?


----------



## Deb & Bill

slimplaw said:


> We are looking at changing to a grand villa for one of our trips.  One of our party members will be using a scooter for the parks because of knee problems.  I realize that these units have 2 floors.  My question is, do you enter the grand villa from the first floor of the building or do you have to go to the 2nd floor level of the building with the villa actually being on floor 2 and 3 of the building?



The majority of grand villas are on the second and third floors.  The master bedroom is on the first level of the grand villa, so your party member with the scooter will need to use that room or the living room sleepers if they can't go up the stairs.  There are grand villas in the elevator buildings.


----------



## slimplaw

Thanks for the answer.  It was exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## Pirate Granny

I thought there was one GV that was 1 and 2 floor...over by turtle pond.  Call member services.  There are at least four at BWV that are GV, but one floor...and it would have an elevator.


----------



## smiller

Hi!

Does anyone know what the typical operating hours are for Good's? (We'll be there in just a few days.)

Specifically just how early we can get coffee in our refillable mugs! 

Thanks!


----------



## Bronte

I was able to get a 1 bedroom at okw for 11/22 and 11/23 (one with points the other with a dvc cash discount) then we move to blt for our last night.

We will have one person in a wheel chair. She will take the king bed and the rest of us (2 dd's,  dh and myself) will sleep in the living room, we plan to bring a twin airmatress.
Here are a few questions ...
We would like to be close to the busstop but also have one of the rooms which has acess to the bathroom through the laundry (the person in the wheel chair needs the bed but not the use of the bathroom.). The pool is of no use to us.  Do all the buildings have elevators ... If so we will not have to request the ground floor.
Thanks !!!!


----------



## SAT887

Bronte said:
			
		

> I was able to get a 1 bedroom at okw for 11/22 and 11/23 (one with points the other with a dvc cash discount) then we move to blt for our last night.
> 
> We will have one person in a wheel chair. She will take the king bed and the rest of us (2 dd's,  dh and myself) will sleep in the living room, we plan to bring a twin airmatress.
> Here are a few questions ...
> We would like to be close to the busstop but also have one of the rooms which has acess to the bathroom through the laundry (the person in the wheel chair needs the bed but not the use of the bathroom.). The pool is of no use to us.  Do all the buildings have elevators ... If so we will not have to request the ground floor.
> Thanks !!!!



Not all the buildings have elevators. However here is a map: 






Hope it helps!


----------



## Bronte

Great thanks ...
By the looks of it i should request building 48 or 34 that way we get the bathroom type we want and we will be close to the bus stop as well as have a building that is HA ... We did not get a HA room because we do not really need it but if we get a non ground floor room we will definitly need an elevator.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'd recommend requesting ground floor or building with an elevator due to medical reasons as the primary request rather than specific buildings.  If you don't have either you will have problems.   Even though there are HA rooms in several of the buildings only Bldgs 62, 63 and 64 have elevators and since you didn't reserve an HA room they may not know why you are requesting buildings 48 or 34 and place you in an upper room.


----------



## Bronte

Yikes !!!
I will definitly do that ... Ground floor or elevator as our only request.
We did not reserve a HA room because we do not really need it and that might take away from someone that really does.  Our great great aunt petty age 91 and in a wheel chair can not use a bathroom even if it has grab bars and for the short vacation we will make due with sponge baths instead of showers.  We have some medical equipment being delivered for what we need anyways.
Thanks for the advice !!!!
I have to call disneys speical needs department anyways to request bed rails and to make sure we have transportation from the airport.


----------



## helenk

I'm staying at OKW 12/7-12/12, I'll be going solo.  I was looking at the resort map and reading this thread.  I was wondering if the Turtle pond area would be a good location for me. Is there any specific building I should request?
I don't mind walking, and if I'm in a building w/o an elevator that is okay as well.
I've never stayed at OKW before, the only time I was even inside the property was just this past month when we stayed at SSR our ME bus went to OKW before going to the SSR from the airport.  I must say I was impressed, but overwhelmed at the size of the resort.
Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

helenk said:


> I'm staying at OKW 12/7-12/12, I'll be going solo.  I was looking at the resort map and reading this thread.  I was wondering if the Turtle pond area would be a good location for me. Is there any specific building I should request?



Walking is something I enjoy, yes, even after a full day at the parks so I don't mind being further away from the HH, we actually prefer it.  We like Turtle Pond and other areas, we like buildings # 35, 36, 37, 42, 45, 46. My son and his friends now prefer the quiet pools to the  main pool.  There is a snack bar/QS by the Turtle Pond quiet pool which is convenient.  From the furtherst area really, HH, Olivia's and the Guirgling suitcase are only a 10 -15 minute walk or a bus ride in!

The only reason to stay near or request HH villas IMO is if you really want to be close the general store, Olivia's, the Guirgling Suitcase and the main pool. The mail pool is always busy (hard to find a chair) and the slide of course makes it a popular haven for children.

Other than # 29, which I've never stayed in, I hear it has a lot of bus traffic noise, I don't think there is a bad area of OKW!

We will be there pre-Thanksgiving week!  Enjoy your time in Dec.  One thing we love to do is take the boat at the OKW marina into DTD, fun and so lovely at night with the lights!  We also enjoy Olivia's, they have a nice casual, tropical ambiance, we love having lunch outside in their little courtyard!


----------



## mmps108

Had to share with people who get excited as we do! Just booked our next trip with the parents, brother, sis-in-law, 2 nephews (7 and 18 mo), niece (6), husband and our new baby due January!


----------



## okw2012

mmps108 said:
			
		

> Had to share with people who get excited as we do! Just booked our next trip with the parents, brother, sis-in-law, 2 nephews (7 and 18 mo), niece (6), husband and our new baby due January!



Grand Villa I hope! How old will the baby be when you go?


----------



## mmps108

okw2012 said:


> Grand Villa I hope! How old will the baby be when you go?



Our baby will be almost 8 months when we go. I swore that I would never take a child who couldn't carry themselves for 12 hours straight without a stroller and here we are...going with an 8 month and 18 month old! 

No Grand Villa, the parents will be with the brother's family in a dedicated 2 bedroom and we'll have a sep studio. DVC was really sweet and promised we'll be very close to each other so we can eat in the 2 br with the family.


----------



## okw2012

mmps108 said:
			
		

> Our baby will be almost 8 months when we go. I swore that I would never take a child who couldn't carry themselves for 12 hours straight without a stroller and here we are...going with an 8 month and 18 month old!
> 
> No Grand Villa, the parents will be with the brother's family in a dedicated 2 bedroom and we'll have a sep studio. DVC was really sweet and promised we'll be very close to each other so we can eat in the 2 br with the family.



Good plan!

I'm working on planning a family reunion for 20 people at OKW (10 adults, 10 kids). Big headaches already, see this thread if you want to help:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3009086


----------



## helenk

BEASLYBOO said:


> Walking is something I enjoy, yes, even after a full day at the parks so I don't mind being further away from the HH, we actually prefer it.  We like Turtle Pond and other areas, we like buildings # 35, 36, 37, 42, 45, 46. My son and his friends now prefer the quiet pools to the  main pool.  There is a snack bar/QS by the Turtle Pond quiet pool which is convenient.  From the furtherst area really, HH, Olivia's and the Guirgling suitcase are only a 10 -15 minute walk or a bus ride in!
> 
> The only reason to stay near or request HH villas IMO is if you really want to be close the general store, Olivia's, the Guirgling Suitcase and the main pool. The mail pool is always busy (hard to find a chair) and the slide of course makes it a popular haven for children.
> 
> Other than # 29, which I've never stayed in, I hear it has a lot of bus traffic noise, I don't think there is a bad area of OKW!
> 
> We will be there pre-Thanksgiving week!  Enjoy your time in Dec.  One thing we love to do is take the boat at the OKW marina into DTD, fun and so lovely at night with the lights!  We also enjoy Olivia's, they have a nice casual, tropical ambiance, we love having lunch outside in their little courtyard!



Thank you for your reply, I am excited about my stay, it's always and adventure when you try out a new resort. I do enjoy walking, I actually walk "extra" while I'm in WDW, that way I can have a treat each day in the parks. My favorite walk is going from DHS over to Epcot.
It sounds like the Turtle Pond area will be a good location, I don't need to be close to the main building, I like the quiet pools so I'll be happy.
If I call MS, do I request the Turtle pond area?  Will they know what I am requesting?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

helenk said:


> If I call MS, do I request the Turtle pond area?  Will they know what I am requesting?


 Yes, they will.

Gosh I'll be there in 5 weeks...         Enjoy your trip too!


----------



## SAT887

BEASLYBOO said:


> Yes, they will.
> 
> Gosh I'll be there in 5 weeks...         Enjoy your trip too!



I will be there the week after!! So excited!


----------



## glaserjm

Just wanted to pass along greetings from the Gurgling Suitcase...I'm sipping on a Turtle Krawl waiting for our room to be ready. The weather is wonderful and life doesn't get much better. I'll check in periodically during through the week and update!



_Posted from  DISboards.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## dianeschlicht

Everyone enjoy your current trips!  We will be there in 6 weeks!  Hoping we get our favorite building 45-46!


----------



## Checkers

glaserjm said:


> Just wanted to pass along greetings from the Gurgling Suitcase...I'm sipping on a Turtle Krawl waiting for our room to be ready. The weather is wonderful and life doesn't get much better. I'll check in periodically during through the week and update!
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted from  DISboards.com  App  for  Android_



Sounds devine!  Just returned from 10 days at BWVs and already missing WDW but we will be at OKW in mid-Dec. so I appreciate your updates.  Have a great time!!!


----------



## Snoopygirl

Are the rooms in the buildings w/ elevators all HA rooms?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Snoopygirl said:


> Are the rooms in the buildings w/ elevators all HA rooms?



No.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We are here now in building 44. We checked in late (around 6:00p) and our request for a top floor was not met. Since that was my most important criteria, we opted to get any building we could to get top floor room. Location is great close to the Turtle Pond pool. So far, great neighbors, great pond view with a fountain outside. Unit is in excellent shape. Only things missing I noticed was a spatula to cook with. Remote didn't work but they promptly brought one up. Now we do hear a faint beeping noise which is the HA lift from the busses. Tonight I'll play might white noise app. This is my very first stay at OKW and it is very relaxing!


----------



## Twinkly-Tink

We fly out from UK tomorrow....can't wait to check in  !!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using DISBoards app


----------



## Brenle

BWV Dreamin said:


> We are here now in building 44. We checked in late (around 6:00p) and our request for a top floor was not met. Since that was my most important criteria, we opted to get any building we could to get top floor room. Location is great close to the Turtle Pond pool. So far, great neighbors, great pond view with a fountain outside. Unit is in excellent shape. Only things missing I noticed was a spatula to cook with. Remote didn't work but they promptly brought one up. Now we do hear a faint beeping noise which is the HA lift from the busses. Tonight I'll play might white noise app. This is my very first stay at OKW and it is very relaxing!


 
Glad you're enjoying your stay so far.  Keep us posted


----------



## mlittig

I was in building 43 in August and it was an awesome location


----------



## Snoopygirl

Can't wait til Friday.....it will be the 7month window and I'm going to switch from SSR to OKW.  This will be our first stay and I am soooo looking forward to it after reading thru this thread the past couple of days 

We will need a 2BR for May 26th to 31st.  It's me, DH, 2 DD's, and my mom.  She would rather not do stairs so I'm looking at trying for Bldg 62, 1st floor. 

Hope I get some pixie dust!!!


----------



## disneydreaming92701

We will be staying okw in august can't wait for window


----------



## spencerbomar

I like that there are many who give OKW (Disney Vacation Club) a negative review.
That helps with being able for me to book there much easier than other "resorts".

Member since March 1993 so I still catch myself calling it Disney Vacation Club.  Most people just give me a bewildered look. 
And, since Disney had no idea what sales would be like, they built large per SF units, so the units here are about 25-30% larger than every resort after.  
I could live year round in a 1BR without ever feeling cramped and getting "island fever"- sorry for the Key West pun.  

As you know, they are HUGE.

Yes, there are some units that aren't refurbished as quickly as they need be, but they are still fab.  
Right after we became members, we talked with a family from the Northeast who were staying in the Peabody over on Intl'.  We were very effusive about DVC and told them in great detail how fabulous it was- close to the parks, on property, no need to drive if you didn't want to, huge units, wonderful feeling of home, way more inexpensive than the Peabody, full kitchen to be able to have sandwiches, snacks, etc.
The mom looked at us and said "Why would I ever want to stay somewhere that didn't have room service?"
Well, different strokes for different folks.

Many of those who complain about OKW are the ones who want to be on the monorail so they are in the "middle" of the action, want to stay in a much more hotel type resort, and don't/can't appreciate that OKW/DVC has the feel of a small town, even more than Celebration does I feel.

And OMG, the points for units are so much less than ever other resort after!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Spencerbomar thanks for your comments !  

Well we figured out why we have such great neighbors .... we have none! Seriously we are the only people on this half of building 44. Now our building/ room someway connects to a studio ( not our lock off) and we hear an occasional cough or toilet flush. That's only from our bedroom so no big deal at all! 

One thing to prepare yourselves for is that there are some kind of super flush toilets in these units. They have a big button on top and a very loud noise when flushed. Kinda scares you in the beginning...

Okay this is a Turtle pond pool day. I'll take some pics and post.


----------



## dianeschlicht

BWV Dreamin said:


> One thing to prepare yourselves for is that there are some kind of super flush toilets in these units. They have a big button on top and a very loud noise when flushed. Kinda scares you in the beginning...



You have just identified the ONLY thing I don't like about OKW!  We have always complained about those loud toilets, but I find I don't notice them so much anymore after 15 years!


----------



## Irishmom23

I will be booking a two bedroom and a one bedroom on December 1st for a big family vacation beginning July 1st. I am planning on booking at OKW due to the point requirement and the bigger rooms. Our group will consist of myself (57) and a couple of my 20 something children (depends upon their college schedule) in the one bedroom, and my sister and her husband along with 5 young adults ages 16 through 19. I had originally thought I would book near HH because it seems so convenient, but now that I have read through many of these posts, it seem as if Turtle Pond may be better. I own at SSS and stayed in the THV last June and walked everyday to Springs or the Grandstand and didn't think it was much of a walk, so walking places is not an issue. We will not have a car as we always use the buses and plan our activities accordingly. We will be coming back from the parks in the afternoon due to the weather in July, and will take advantage of the late closings at the parks. We are an active family with no health issues. For those of you who know OKW, what is your suggestion for a location to stay in?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

dianeschlicht said:


> You have just identified the ONLY thing I don't like about OKW!  We have always complained about those loud toilets, but I find I don't notice them so much anymore after 15 years!



Maybe "hearing" is the 1st thing to go!!!!!!!    Just kidding........ 

In the dead of night, I still absolutely dread that moment when I have to push the button!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

At OKW right now in bldg 14 and loving every minute of my stay!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Had a great pool day at the Turtle Pond pool today. I took a few pics which I will post for the newbie's on the thread. This was our first time at the pool and I was so impressed! Crystal clear water, great pool furniture, immaculate grounds. Many of the people at the pool were foreign (either English or Australian) and were sooo polite! Thier kids were well disaplined and monitored! Just a great pool day. Okay, a few pictures.


----------



## BWV Dreamin




----------



## Pinkocto

Thanks so much for the pictures! I'm counting down the days until my first visit to OKW


----------



## SAT887

Great pics you can post them for the non newbies too  Only a few more days and I can say I am going to Disney this month!


----------



## saintstickets

Snoopygirl said:


> Can't wait til Friday.....it will be the 7month window and I'm going to switch from SSR to OKW.  This will be our first stay and I am soooo looking forward to it after reading thru this thread the past couple of days
> 
> We will need a 2BR for May 26th to 31st.  It's me, DH, 2 DD's, and my mom.  She would rather not do stairs so I'm looking at trying for Bldg 62, 1st floor.
> 
> Hope I get some pixie dust!!!


We had the 2br on the 1st floor in building 62 during our trip May, 2010 (See the TR link below for pics.)  It was before the refurb but we really enjoyed the location.  It's such a short walk to the HH, the main pool and the bus stop.  We really enjoyed that location.  I hope you are able to get it.


----------



## TraceyL

Just stumbled across this thread.  Staying at OKW in a studio for the first time in 8 weeks.  Thanks for all the pics/info


----------



## catherines_mama

Booked for SSR (home) for late-July 2013 vacation. I'm looking forward to moving over to OKW in Dec. Key West is just our style and with 3 kids, I'm excited about the extra roomy 2 bdrm


----------



## bigAWL

I'm trying to gather information about the bus system at OKW.  Can anyone let me know...

Is there an internal bus that just loops the resort?  If so, what is the order of the stops?
Do the park buses stop at each stop in the resort, or only at the Hospitality House?
Does OKW share buses with any other resort?
What are the destinations of each bus (e.g. MK, Epcot, DHS, DTD/Typhoon Lagoon, AK/Blizzard Beach)?  And what are the order of stops (if there are stops)?
Any idea of approximate travel times to each destination?
Then concerning the boat launch...

Does the boat go directly to DTD?
Does it stop at any other resort?
Does it have multiple DTD stops?
What is the order of the stops?
Any idea of approximate travel times to each stop?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

bigAWL said:


> I'm trying to gather information about the bus system at OKW. Can anyone let me know...
> Is there an internal bus that just loops the resort? If so, what is the order of the stops? No internal loop.
> Do the park buses stop at each stop in the resort, or only at the Hospitality House? Yes all stops.
> Does OKW share buses with any other resort? No.
> What are the destinations of each bus (e.g. MK, Epcot, DHS, DTD/Typhoon Lagoon, AK/Blizzard Beach)? And what are the order of stops (if there are stops)? No order, they just come. Yes to all.
> Any idea of approximate travel times to each destination? My guess 15 min.
> Then concerning the boat launch...
> Does the boat go directly to DTD? Yes to Pleasure Island side.
> Does it stop at any other resort? No.
> Does it have multiple DTD stops? No.
> What is the order of the stops? Only one stop.
> Any idea of approximate travel times to each stop? 15 min.


 
Rain today due to hurricane Sandy. We are leaving a day early to beat the storm and prepare at home, as we live in the target zone mid-atlantic area. I'll post a few last pics of our balcony this morning and canal view. It was a great view especially at night with the lights reflecting off of the water.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Our balcony and view.....


----------



## dvc at last !

Love the balcony pics  !
Safe trip home  !


----------



## Deb & Bill

bigAWL said:


> I'm trying to gather information about the bus system at OKW.  Can anyone let me know...
> 
> Is there an internal bus that just loops the resort?  If so, what is the order of the stops?
> Do the park buses stop at each stop in the resort, or only at the Hospitality House?
> Does OKW share buses with any other resort?
> What are the destinations of each bus (e.g. MK, Epcot, DHS, DTD/Typhoon Lagoon, AK/Blizzard Beach)?  And what are the order of stops (if there are stops)?
> Any idea of approximate travel times to each destination?
> ...





The internal bus starts and stops at the Hospitality House (and makes the bus stop loop), but it also goes to DTD/Typhoon Lagoon before it returns to the resort.  So it isn't just internal t the resort.
Theme park buses stop first at Peninsular Road, then South Point, then Turtle Pond, then Millers Road, then Hospitality House (except for Internal/DTD/TL bus which is noted above).  

Epcot is the closest, MK is about 12 minutes once you leave the resort, DHS a bit longer, AK the longest ride (maybe 20 minutes, but it also stops at Blizzard Beach).  

The boat stops at Pleasure Island as noted above, and that is near the balloon launch area. You can catch the boat that goes from stop to stop around DTD at this boat dock.


----------



## amym2

Just enjoyed our first DVC stay and spent the first two nights at OKW in a one-bedroom.  Now I get it- we LOVED OKW!!!  

We ate dinner at Olivia's twice- once for breakfast and once for dinner- and both were delicious.  

We spent about 3 hours at the pool one day and participated in some of the games- lost Disney lyrics and lines but one both the ice cream drop and the treasure hunt.  We won a whole treasure chest full of junk (kids loved it, we trashed most of it) and some arcade tokens and the kids thought we'd hit the jackpot!  DS11 loved the sandy area and DD8 loved the pool, so it was nice having both areas available. 

LOTS of British guests at OKW (and maybe some Australian?).  

Loved the room- tons of space for all of us.  Only issue was that the people before us left multiple beer cans on the patio as well as one beer can full of cigarette butts.  Guess the cleaning crew missed those.  

One disappointment- why don't they have OKW pins?  CM said they have been out of them for months.  Also didn't find SSR pins anywhere.  Found pins at DTD for every other resort.  What's up with that?!  

We stayed our next 4 nights at THV and while we loved them also, I definitely feel more of a draw to go back to OKW.  We were in the Turtle Pond area (building 35) and thought it was convenient to the HH since we don't mind walking.  We will be back!!


----------



## Snoopygirl

Thanks SAINTSTICKETS!  I enjoyed looking at your pics.

I called this morning and moved our SSR ressie to OKW 
I requested 1st floor and Bldg 62.  
Now I have to wait for Nov 27th to get here so I can start booking our dining.


----------



## saintstickets

Snoopygirl said:


> Thanks SAINTSTICKETS!  I enjoyed looking at your pics.
> 
> I called this morning and moved our SSR ressie to OKW
> I requested 1st floor and Bldg 62.
> Now I have to wait for Nov 27th to get here so I can start booking our dining.



You are more than welcome.  Glad to help a bit.  You probably will not need an ADR for this but don't miss dining at OKW's Olivia's.  It is one of the best kept secrets at WDW and the CMs are great!


----------



## chepic

saintstickets said:


> You are more than welcome.  Glad to help a bit.  You probably will not need an ADR for this but don't miss dining at OKW's Olivia's.  It is one of the best kept secrets at WDW and the CMs are great!



  And the conch fritters!!!!!!!  Yummy!!!!!!!!

che


----------



## MSUmom

Okay, I have finally got my entire reservation made for a 2bd villa at OKW.  December 27 - January 5 - here we come.    After much thought and conversation - I am going to request Building 56 or 53.   When and how do I do this? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## OKW Lover

Requests should be made with member services.  Call them and have your preferences noted on your reservations

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## helenk

saintstickets said:


> You are more than welcome.  Glad to help a bit.  You probably will not need an ADR for this but don't miss dining at OKW's Olivia's.  It is one of the best kept secrets at WDW and the CMs are great!



I'm not sure about not needing an ADR, I have tried to book Olivia's for either breakfast or dinner during my stay 12/7-12/12....nothing is available.  Now I am the only one going to WDW so that my be the issue.   I like to have a sit down breakfast my last morning, so I was kind of disappointed.


----------



## SAT887

helenk said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about not needing an ADR, I have tried to book Olivia's for either breakfast or dinner during my stay 12/7-12/12....nothing is available.  Now I am the only one going to WDW so that my be the issue.   I like to have a sit down breakfast my last morning, so I was kind of disappointed.



Did you do your ADR for 1 or 2? Sometimes ADRs don't book for one. I just checked 12/12 and there is dining available for 2 across 730-10. You can book for two and always call dining and move it two one....


----------



## helenk

SAT887 said:


> Did you do your ADR for 1 or 2? Sometimes ADRs don't book for one. I just checked 12/12 and there is dining available for 2 across 730-10. You can book for two and always call dining and move it two one....



Yes, I have only been inputting 1, it's kind of odd that I'd be able to book for 2 but not for 1, I think I will go back and book using 2.  Good idea


----------



## SAT887

I read about this happening to others- makes no sense to me! Hope you get to try Olivia's we've gone there a lot and I hope to stop by this year for a lunch!


----------



## mlittig

I have had some of the best prime rib at Olivia's  and it seems most Disney restaurants have stopped serving it


----------



## MSUmom

OKW Lover said:


> Requests should be made with member services.  Call them and have your preferences noted on your reservations
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thank you!


----------



## TraceyL

SAT887 said:


> Did you do your ADR for 1 or 2? Sometimes ADRs don't book for one. I just checked 12/12 and there is dining available for 2 across 730-10. You can book for two and always call dining and move it two one....



Thanks for that - I've also been trying to book for one for 12/18-12/22 and not getting any availability


----------



## helenk

TraceyL said:


> Thanks for that - I've also been trying to book for one for 12/18-12/22 and not getting any availability



I went back and booked breakfast for my last morning.  I did book for 2, I feel a bit guilty, but happy I can have a nice breakfast before I head back home.


----------



## SAT887

helenk said:
			
		

> I went back and booked breakfast for my last morning.  I did book for 2, I feel a bit guilty, but happy I can have a nice breakfast before I head back home.



You should be able to call Disney dining and reduce it to 1.... I wouldn't feel bad about a glitch in their system- in fact the more people tell them maybe they will actually fix it!!


----------



## BobNed

helenk said:


> I went back and booked breakfast for my last morning.  I did book for 2, I feel a bit guilty, but happy I can have a nice breakfast before I head back home.


Don't feel guilty.  Olivia's smallest tables are two-tops anyway.


----------



## SAT887

BobNed said:
			
		

> Don't feel guilty.  Olivia's smallest tables are two-tops anyway.



Exactly- it's not like you have an ADR for 10 people! Just one that is good for one small table


----------



## gray52

Spent the past hour or so catching up on our first home... Nice to see it's still a preferred place to be. Thanks all for the posts and pics! Can't wait for our first 2-BR experience. Bringing my mom, brother, SIL and niece along with my DW, DS8 and DD5.


----------



## dianeschlicht

gray52 said:


> Spent the past hour or so catching up on our first home... Nice to see it's still a preferred place to be. Thanks all for the posts and pics! Can't wait for our first 2-BR experience. Bringing my mom, brother, SIL and niece along with my DW, DS8 and DD5.


You will love it.  Be sure to ask for a building 30 or above so you will have the extra door to the master bath that makes it more private for those guests using the living room.  Don't forget that OKW now has both a queen pull out sofa AND a twin sized pull out chair that is very comfy (but uglier than mud).


----------



## BWV Dreamin

One thing about that extra door. If its your first time at OKW( for us it was) you may find yourself circling around that bathroom! Seriously we were like going in , out , around  trying to figure out which way we came in and how to get out!


----------



## dianeschlicht

BWV Dreamin said:


> One thing about that extra door. If its your first time at OKW( for us it was) you may find yourself circling around that bathroom! Seriously we were like going in , out , around  trying to figure out which way we came in and how to get out!


Your joking, right????  It's a lot better than being able to get a beer out of the fridge without moving from your chair in the tiny BWV units.   Just had to channnel him one more time.  Richyams, that is.


----------



## wendy welcher

New DVC owner already in love with OKW without ever staying there! Our first DVC stay is over Thanksgiving and is a split stay between SSR and OKW. We are in a studio at OKW and we don't have the "near hospitality house" reservation. Which building do you recommend we request? We don't want street noise, prefer close to bus stop, and enjoy water views. Any recommendations for our studio? Thank you!


----------



## dianeschlicht

wendy welcher said:


> New DVC owner already in love with OKW without ever staying there! Our first DVC stay is over Thanksgiving and is a split stay between SSR and OKW. We are in a studio at OKW and we don't have the "near hospitality house" reservation. Which building do you recommend we request? We don't want street noise, prefer close to bus stop, and enjoy water views. Any recommendations for our studio? Thank you!



Studios are tricky since they are on the ends of most buildings.  If your main request is near a bus stop, then that should be your request instead of a specific building.  They will have a better chance of filling your request if they know why you made a specific request.


----------



## Pirate Granny

My request is always top floor...didn't like the one studio they offered...first floor right next to the road and bus stop...actually patio faced both...got moved to 37.. We prefer golf course view.  If you want canal view, not sure about the views as there is a Lot of vegetation from what I can tell from the boat ride to DTD.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Pirate Granny said:


> My request is always top floor...didn't like the one studio they offered...first floor right next to the road and bus stop...actually patio faced both...got moved to 37.. We prefer golf course view.  If you want canal view, not sure about the views as there is a Lot of vegetation from what I can tell from the boat ride to DTD.



The studios in buildings  45 and 46 will still have good canal views even if they are on the first floor.


----------



## Checkers

dianeschlicht said:


> The studios in buildings  45 and 46 will still have good canal views even if they are on the first floor.



What area are buildings 45 & 46?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We had bldg 41 and it had a great canal view! It's in the Turtle Pond area.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Your joking, right????  It's a lot better than being able to get a beer out of the fridge without moving from your chair in the tiny BWV units.   Just had to channnel him one more time.  Richyams, that is.



Nope not joking! After a day or so we figured out which door gets you back into the living room!


----------



## amym2

BWV Dreamin said:


> Nope not joking! After a day or so we figured out which door gets you back into the living room!



We had this same experience!  We stayed in a one-bedroom for two nights and by the end of our stay, I finally remembered which way to turn when coming out of the bathroom.


----------



## LynnTH

Hi everyone. Joining this thread.  A friend of my DH's had DVC Points he was not going to use so rented them to us really cheap (we got a 2 Bedroom and a studio for a total of $250 a night..)  My family of 4 is in the 2 Bedroom and SIL and kids are in a studio (that's what they wanted).  Both rooms are booked as "near HH".  We like to be by everything and is easier to give the kids a bit more freedom to go off on their own.  It will be DS14 and DD will turn 12 while we are there.  

We are going 1st week of June.  I see we will get buildings 11-14 or 23-26.  Do these all have the same type of views?    Trying to see if one building would be better than the others.  

Am I correct that there are 3 placed to refill mugs?  Is there a place by the pool?  

Our first choice was Beach Club as I love the walk to Epcot and boat to  DHS.  So, was a bit disappointed we didn't get that  but after reading this thread I think this resort is going to be awesome too.  I like the tropical feel.  

Now to wait til the June Calendar comes out to figure out our days and ADR's.    Will be following this thread for good tips...


----------



## cc1075

Yesterday OKW lost a lot of Pixie Dust.  Ed Bouhadi is no longer at OKW.  He will be missed more than anyone can imagine.  He personally spread more pixie dust and made every day special.  He will be missed!!!!!!


----------



## JudithM

cc1075 said:


> Yesterday OKW lost a lot of Pixie Dust.  Ed Bouhadi is no longer at OKW.  He will be missed more than anyone can imagine.  He personally spread more pixie dust and made every day special.  He will be missed!!!!!!



I agree!  Any idea what happened?  All I heard was he "was no longer with the company"  which surprised me very much.  He was an advocate for members.


----------



## cc1075

JudithM said:


> I agree!  Any idea what happened?  All I heard was he "was no longer with the company"  which surprised me very much.  He was an advocate for members.



Ed was terminated by management this past Monday.  Fifteen members met with management on Tuesday to express our anger and loss.  I urge everyone to write to management at Disney and OKW.  Perhaps if they hear from enough members they will listen to the will of the members.


----------



## OKW Lover

I don't know who Ed was, but I suspect that only Ed and OKW management knows the reason he left.  It might have been unrelated to his interface with the guests.


----------



## brucerob62

I am at OKW in march. I have never been here before.I want to try something different. WHat building is best to be as close as possible to the HH and I am in a studio. Close to busstop nice to..Dont need to be close to a pool though. Thanks everyone cant wait to get there.


----------



## MySecondHome

My absolute favorite resort!

OKW bound in 3 weeks!!!

"My Second Home"

You drive thru the gates and immediately you are at peace! Strolls down the lane to the main building, hearing the birds, warm sun!

Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards


----------



## chalee94

brucerob62 said:


> I am at OKW in march. I have never been here before.I want to try something different. WHat building is best to be as close as possible to the HH and I am in a studio. Close to busstop nice to..Dont need to be close to a pool though. Thanks everyone cant wait to get there.



you can see a map of OKW here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1375743&page=199


----------



## BEASLYBOO

MySecondHome said:


> You drive through the gates and immediately you are at peace! Strolls down the lane to the main building, hearing the birds, warm sun! Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards



 Perfect description.....   I even love the corny, "Welcome Home!"

Arriving in 10 days!


----------



## dianeschlicht

brucerob62 said:


> I am at OKW in march. I have never been here before.I want to try something different. WHat building is best to be as close as possible to the HH and I am in a studio. Close to busstop nice to..Dont need to be close to a pool though. Thanks everyone cant wait to get there.


Well first off, you need to be booked in the HH category, since it is a separate booking category.  Closest to HH and the HH bus stop would be buildings 13 and 14.  Neither are favorites of mine, but then I don't know how they are for studios, since we only stay in the villas and not studios.  

Not sure WHY you want to be as close as possible to HH, if you aren't interested in the pool.  That is really the ONLY reason to be close to HH.  I much prefer "close to a bus stop" at all other locations over HH.


----------



## Mouse511

Hi fellow OKW lovers....we are here now and are wondering if you can still bypass the ac sensor for the room. We are from new england and love our room super cold at night. With these darn sensors, the room really heats up while you are sleeping and not moving around. I thought you could hold the power and down arrow to put it in bypass mode....but that doesn't seem to work. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BobNed

Mouse511 said:


> Hi fellow OKW lovers....we are here now and are wondering if you can still bypass the ac sensor for the room. We are from new england and love our room super cold at night. With these darn sensors, the room really heats up while you are sleeping and not moving around. I thought you could hold the power and down arrow to put it in bypass mode....but that doesn't seem to work. Thanks in advance.


Press and hold the F/C button on the left side of the thermostat.  After 2-3 seconds bp will show on the display.  The bypass will last for 24 hours so you need to do it every day.


----------



## Mouse511

BobNed said:
			
		

> Press and hold the F/C button on the left side of the thermostat.  After 2-3 seconds bp will show on the display.  The bypass will last for 24 hours so you need to do it every day.



You're the best!!!! Thank you very much.


----------



## disneydreaming92701

Stayed OKW this summer before fantasy cruise with a DVC member friend. Fell in love and we bought DVC on the boat. Staying May 2013 and had a question and sorry if this has been answered many times. Can we pack a cooler for the kids for the pool and if yes are adult beverages also able to be brought in? Haven't decided what area to ask for yet but we stayed in 18 last time but not sure if want that again liked being near the smaller pool but didn't like walking all the way around the block to get to it.


----------



## Mouse511

disneydreaming92701 said:
			
		

> Stayed OKW this summer before fantasy cruise with a DVC member friend. Fell in love and we bought DVC on the boat. Staying May 2013 and had a question and sorry if this has been answered many times. Can we pack a cooler for the kids for the pool and if yes are adult beverages also able to be brought in? Haven't decided what area to ask for yet but we stayed in 18 last time but not sure if want that again liked being near the smaller pool but didn't like walking all the way around the block to get to it.



Can't tell you about the main pool, but we just came back from the turtle pond pool and there was a group of people with adult beverages brought in and no one said anything.


----------



## Deb & Bill

disneydreaming92701 said:


> Stayed OKW this summer before fantasy cruise with a DVC member friend. Fell in love and we bought DVC on the boat. Staying May 2013 and had a question and sorry if this has been answered many times. Can we pack a cooler for the kids for the pool and if yes are adult beverages also able to be brought in? Haven't decided what area to ask for yet but we stayed in 18 last time but not sure if want that again liked being near the smaller pool but didn't like walking all the way around the block to get to it.



Yes, just no glass bottles or containers of any sort.


----------



## jimmytammy

MySecondHome said:


> My absolute favorite resort!
> 
> OKW bound in 3 weeks!!!
> 
> "My Second Home"
> 
> You drive thru the gates and immediately you are at peace! Strolls down the lane to the main building, hearing the birds, warm sun!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards



Us too and cant wait!!


----------



## Laz1985

Hi everyone, first time poster here! My family (DS - 23, DM, DD) and I are staying at OKW Dec 16 - 20th. We're very excited! We've reserved a 1 BR Villa, which means I will be taking the pull out couch, and DS is taking the sleeper chair (or the other way around if she puts up a stink about it). 

I wanted to know if anyone has slept on either of the pull out beds in the 1 BR Villas, and if so, how comfortable were they?

Any input would be greatly appreciated! 

Please and thank you!


----------



## Pirate Granny

ENJOY your stay,  we had no issues with either the couch or chair.  Did you ask for a room in Bldg 30 or above...those have another entrance to the bathroom so you don't need to go through the bedroom to get to it.  Handy for the folks in the living room.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Laz1985 said:


> Hi everyone, first time poster here! My family (DS - 23, DM, DD) and I are staying at OKW Dec 16 - 20th. We're very excited! We've reserved a 1 BR Villa, which means I will be taking the pull out couch, and DS is taking the sleeper chair (or the other way around if she puts up a stink about it).
> 
> I wanted to know if anyone has slept on either of the pull out beds in the 1 BR Villas, and if so, how comfortable were they?
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Please and thank you!



We've had guests CHOOSE both when they didn't need to, and they said both were comfy.  I think the chair was more comfortable than the sofa, but it is small.


----------



## disneydreaming92701

Pirate Granny said:
			
		

> ENJOY your stay,  we had no issues with either the couch or chair.  Did you ask for a room in Bldg 30 or above...those have another entrance to the bathroom so you don't need to go through the bedroom to get to it.  Handy for the folks in the living room.



How close to the stay should special requests such as this be made? I can't figure out how to do with the online reservation so I assume you must make a call.


----------



## OKW Lover

disneydreaming92701 said:


> How close to the stay should special requests such as this be made? I can't figure out how to do with the online reservation so I assume you must make a call.



You should make your requests when you make your reservations.  Call now.


----------



## Laz1985

Pirate Granny said:


> ENJOY your stay,  we had no issues with either the couch or chair.  Did you ask for a room in Bldg 30 or above...those have another entrance to the bathroom so you don't need to go through the bedroom to get to it.  Handy for the folks in the living room.



Thank you! Great to hear! At this point I have not requested a specific room, how would I go about doing that? Just calling into the Disney Booking number?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Laz1985 said:


> Thank you! Great to hear! At this point I have not requested a specific room, how would I go about doing that? Just calling into the Disney Booking number?



How did you book OKW?  Through Member Services or Disney Reservation Center?


----------



## Laz1985

Deb & Bill said:


> How did you book OKW?  Through Member Services or Disney Reservation Center?



We booked through the Reservation Center, we aren't DVC. Does that affect our chances of asking for a specific area in the resort?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Laz1985 said:


> We booked through the Reservation Center, we aren't DVC. Does that affect our chances of asking for a specific area in the resort?



Well, you won't get the Hospitality House area since that is reserved for members on points.  Just call DRC and add your request to your reservation for a villa numbered 30 or higher if you want the two entrances into the bathroom in the one bedroom villa.


----------



## MisKaren1

We were in building 16 last week and I LOVED that location.  
Awesome view, quick to bus stop, hh, and the pool. Only thing lacking was the second bathroom door.


----------



## disneydreaming92701

We are unsure if we want hh area. Dh and I need to talk if not near hh what areas are easiest walks to the hh area as kids love the feature pool. We will drive to the parks as dh gets annoyed with the buses so bus stop area doesn't matter. I like turtle pond area but from the map can't tell which building would be best for hh access and turtle pool access


----------



## MisKaren1

disneydreaming92701 said:
			
		

> We are unsure if we want hh area. Dh and I need to talk if not near hh what areas are easiest walks to the hh area as kids love the feature pool. We will drive to the parks as dh gets annoyed with the buses so bus stop area doesn't matter. I like turtle pond area but from the map can't tell which building would be best for hh access and turtle pool access



Building 16 is very convenient to one of the parking lots too. 
Honestly, I am glad I didn't research what building to stay at I was so pleasantly surprised with 16.


----------



## Laz1985

Deb & Bill said:


> Well, you won't get the Hospitality House area since that is reserved for members on points.  Just call DRC and add your request to your reservation for a villa numbered 30 or higher if you want the two entrances into the bathroom in the one bedroom villa.



Beautiful, thanks so much! I will definitely do that.

Any other tips and tricks would be much appreciated as well.


----------



## PatMcDuck

dianeschlicht said:


> We've had guests CHOOSE both when they didn't need to, and they said both were comfy.  I think the chair was more comfortable than the sofa, but it is small.




I was in a 1BR last month.  I slept on the pull out chair, not the sofa.  It just seemed easier than pulling out the couch.  After a few days, I even left it pulled out during the day, it does not take up that much space in the room.  (I would not have left the couch bed pulled out all day!)  I know that was lazy, but hey, I was on vacation!


----------



## Chuck S

Bldgs 30 & 31 are the Turtle Pond area bldgs that are closest to the HH area, but since you'll have a car, you can just drive up to HH...You can just request to be near Turtle Pond pool and then drive to HH area when needed.


----------



## TraceyL

I shall be at OKW for the first time in exactly 5 weeks. Hadn't really thought about requesting a location before now. It's just me, in a studio, no car so relying on transport.
 I'd like to be somewhere convenient to an early morning mug-refill location with easy access to the bus. Close to transport/walking to DTD would also be nice.
Any suggestions experts?


----------



## dianeschlicht

disneydreaming92701 said:


> We are unsure if we want hh area. Dh and I need to talk if not near hh what areas are easiest walks to the hh area as kids love the feature pool. We will drive to the parks as dh gets annoyed with the buses so bus stop area doesn't matter. I like turtle pond area but from the map can't tell which building would be best for hh access and turtle pool access



THere is never any real need to "walk" to HH pool any farther than your nearest bus stop.  All buses stop at HH before exiting the resort.


----------



## PrincessAlways

Checked in online today!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## disneydreaming92701

PrincessAlways said:
			
		

> Checked in online today!!! Can't wait!!



Have tons of fun.


----------



## PrincessAlways

disneydreaming92701 said:


> Have tons of fun.



Thanks!!


----------



## gonecrusin

Mickey Mouse


----------



## gmi3804

I'm in the process of deciding which kind of 2BR villa to book at OKW, and where. Lock-off ability is unimportant to me, as is ability to access the master from the hallway, so I don't have to worry about a 30+ numbered building.

A few questions, then, about OKW villas:

1. Do the laminate floors make the footsteps from upstairs intrusive/annoying?

2. Building 25 ("Near HH" category) looks like it may have views across a lake to Bonnet Creek Parkway. Is traffic noise unreasonable?

3. Of the two "Near HH" sections (11-14 and 23-26), which has the more peaceful and preferred views? Both sections look to be equidistant from the HH; is this correct?

4. If I use the bus service from the HH stop, can I get on after the bus has made its OKW internal stops? Which order does the bus make the internal stops?

Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

gmi3804 said:


> I'm in the process of deciding which kind of 2BR villa to book at OKW, and where. Lock-off ability is unimportant to me, as is ability to access the master from the hallway, so I don't have to worry about a 30+ numbered building.
> 
> A few questions, then, about OKW villas:
> 
> 1. Do the laminate floors make the footsteps from upstairs intrusive/annoying?
> 
> 2. Building 25 ("Near HH" category) looks like it may have views across a lake to Bonnet Creek Parkway. Is traffic noise unreasonable?
> 
> 3. Of the two "Near HH" sections (11-14 and 23-26), which has the more peaceful and preferred views? Both sections look to be equidistant from the HH; is this correct?
> 
> 4. If I use the bus service from the HH stop, can I get on after the bus has made its OKW internal stops? Which order does the bus make the internal stops?
> 
> Thanks!



4 - Last stop is at HH.  Route is as follows:
Peninsular Road
South Point
Turtle Pond
Millers Road
Hospitality House

Internal (DTD/TL) Bus stops at HH first (and last, too, I think).


----------



## helenk

PrincessAlways said:


> Checked in online today!!! Can't wait!!



What are the choices that are given for the online check in?


----------



## dianeschlicht

I checked in online today too!  I requested South Point and Canal view.  Hoping for building 45 or 46!!!


----------



## PrincessAlways

helenk said:


> What are the choices that are given for the online check in?



I requested near HH....we'll see what happens. As long as we have a 1st floor & near a bus stop, we'll be fine.


----------



## Deb & Bill

PrincessAlways said:


> I requested near HH....we'll see what happens. As long as we have a 1st floor & near a bus stop, we'll be fine.



That's not a request.  That's a booking category.  You are either in the HH area or not based on your reservation.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

helenk said:


> What are the choices that are given for the online check in?



Here you go!

*"Add up to 2 room requests. Though we try to honor all requests, we cannot guarantee them, unless otherwise indicated below.

Housekeeping Requests 

Pack 'n Play® Playard
Room Requests 

Request Hospitality House Area 
 Request Old Turtle Pond Road Area 
 Ground floor 
 Request Peninsular Road Are 
 Request Miller's Road Area 
 Request Canal View 
 Request Canal View 
 Request South Point Road Area 
 Requests Dual Lavatory Entrances 
 Request Fairway View 
 Near transportation"
*
Quite a list compared to BWV which I'll show for comparison:
*
"Room Requests 

Ground floor 
 Near transportation

Housekeeping Requests 

Pack 'n Play® Playard"
*



Deb & Bill said:


> That's not a request.  That's a booking category.  You are either in the HH area or not based on your reservation.



Apparently it is both.  What I posted above is exactly the options given when doing online check in.  Considering that there are buildings close to HH that are not in that category it's not completely surprising.


----------



## Deb & Bill

KAT4DISNEY said:


> ...Apparently it is both.  What I posted above is exactly the options given when doing online check in.  Considering that there are buildings close to HH that are not in that category it's not completely surprising.



There are several "online booking requests" that are not possible when you look at the different resorts.


----------



## helenk

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here you go!
> 
> *"Add up to 2 room requests. Though we try to honor all requests, we cannot guarantee them, unless otherwise indicated below.
> 
> Housekeeping Requests
> 
> Pack 'n Play® Playard
> Room Requests
> 
> Request Hospitality House Area
> Request Old Turtle Pond Road Area
> Ground floor
> Request Peninsular Road Are
> Request Miller's Road Area
> Request Canal View
> Request Canal View
> Request South Point Road Area
> Requests Dual Lavatory Entrances
> Request Fairway View
> Near transportation"
> *
> Quite a list compared to BWV which I'll show for comparison:
> *
> "Room Requests
> 
> Ground floor
> Near transportation
> 
> Housekeeping Requests
> 
> Pack 'n Play® Playard"
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is both.  What I posted above is exactly the options given when doing online check in.  Considering that there are buildings close to HH that are not in that category it's not completely surprising.



Wow quite a selection.  I had already called member services to request the Turtle Pond area, so I'm good to go.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Deb & Bill said:


> There are several "online booking requests" that are not possible when you look at the different resorts.



I'm not understanding - or my post may have been unclear but each resort has different lists.

The one I posted above in blue is specific for OKW.

The one I posted in purple is specific to BWV.

As far as I can tell each one has a possibility of being fulfilled at BWV.  OKW has the exceptions if your booked in the HH category then a couple of the neighborhood requests couldn't be fulfilled and the lavatories.  But that's the trade off if you booked HH.  They just aren't 100% smart with the request list but since they aren't guaranteed I guess DVC doesn't particularly care.  I don't think it can be argued that you can't be near HH even though not booked into it so that would be a valid request and is an option to choose.


----------



## Muhlenberg

Thank you for that list!  I haven't yet decided if I'm checking in online or not, but the list is helpful!

We're starting to get excited for our first stay at OKW!


----------



## dianeschlicht

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm not understanding - or my post may have been unclear but each resort has different lists.
> 
> The one I posted above in blue is specific for OKW.
> 
> The one I posted in purple is specific to BWV.
> 
> As far as I can tell each one has a possibility of being fulfilled at BWV.  OKW has the exceptions if your booked in the HH category then a couple of the neighborhood requests couldn't be fulfilled and the lavatories.  But that's the trade off if you booked HH.  They just aren't 100% smart with the request list but since they aren't guaranteed I guess DVC doesn't particularly care.  I don't think it can be argued that you can't be near HH even though not booked into it so that would be a valid request and is an option to choose.


Actually, I think part of the issue is that the request list is there for those who book through CR.  If you book through DVC, you must specifically BOOK HH area to get it.  It can't be a request as such.  I think it probably is the request of "near HH", and that would usually mean buildings 28 or 29.  I'd be pretty scared to make that request, since I hope to NEVER have to stay in one of those buildings again. 

I was glad to see they added "canal view" to the list.  That way, when I request South Point, they will know that I really want one of the canal rooms.


----------



## gmi3804

dianeschlicht said:


> Actually, I think part of the issue is that the request list is there for those who book through CR.  If you book through DVC, you must specifically BOOK HH area to get it.  It can't be a request as such.  I think it probably is the request of "near HH", and that would usually mean buildings 28 or 29.  I'd be pretty scared to make that request, since I hope to NEVER have to stay in one of those buildings again.



What's wrong with 28 and 29?


----------



## SAT887

Less than 10 more days until this!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dianeschlicht said:


> Actually, I think part of the issue is that the request list is there for those who book through CR.  If you book through DVC, you must specifically BOOK HH area to get it.  It can't be a request as such.  I think it probably is the request of "near HH", and that would usually mean buildings 28 or 29.  I'd be pretty scared to make that request, since I hope to NEVER have to stay in one of those buildings again.
> 
> I was glad to see they added "canal view" to the list.  That way, when I request South Point, they will know that I really want one of the canal rooms.



Or you could request Miller's Road area and Hospitality House area and potentially end up in 62 or 63 or even 16 without being booked in the HH category.  That would be a way to indicate you didn't mean 28 or 29.  (I too am curious what is so bad about them?!?! We've been in bldgs 62, 56 and 14 so we have a several areas left to check out.  

Canal view must be a favorite request since they had it on the list twice!


----------



## chepic

gmi3804 said:


> What's wrong with 28 and 29?





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Or you could request Miller's Road area and Hospitality House area and potentially end up in 62 or 63 or even 16 without being booked in the HH category.  That would be a way to indicate you didn't mean 28 or 29.  (I too am curious what is so bad about them?!?! We've been in bldgs 62, 56 and 14 so we have a several areas left to check out.
> 
> Canal view must be a favorite request since they had it on the list twice!



29 is very close to the road and the bus noise can be quite an annoyance.  We were unfortunate enough to get the studio on the bottom floor next to the road and it really was the worst.  We were only there for 4 days so we didn't complain or ask for a change, but whenever we book now I always state any building but 29.

cheryl


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Hey Happy Belated Thanksgiving OKW Lovers!

Just got back from a fantastic week at OKW.  We were in #3424, 2bd, villa was in great shape, clean &  other than a shortage of TP, it was all good.  New key cards worked well.  Olivia's for arrival lunch, finally got the famous fried chicken, awesome! Introduced some new friends to the Turtle Krawl from the Guirgling Suitcase.  The seven of us had a fabulous time.

Gosh, can't wait to go again!

PS. Not a fan of the Bergemot/Grapefruit shampoo/conditioner,oh well!


----------



## chepic

BEASLYBOO said:


> Hey Happy Belated Thanksgiving OKW Lovers!
> 
> Just got back from a fantastic week at OKW.  We were in #3424, 2bd, villa was in great shape, clean &  other than a shortage of TP, it was all good.  New key cards worked well.  Olivia's for arrival lunch, finally got the famous fried chicken, awesome! Introduced some new friends to the Turtle Krawl from the Guirgling Suitcase.  The seven of us had a fabulous time.
> 
> Gosh, can't wait to go again!
> 
> PS. Not a fan of the Bergemot/Grapefruit shampoo/conditioner,oh well!



Right back at you.....glad you had a good time.

che


----------



## spencerbomar

bababear_50 said:


> I was wondering if there is an OKW lovers thread?
> 
> I wanted to thank Caskbill for the beautiful panoramic pics I saw.



There is now!


----------



## dianeschlicht

chepic said:


> 29 is very close to the road and the bus noise can be quite an annoyance.  We were unfortunate enough to get the studio on the bottom floor next to the road and it really was the worst.  We were only there for 4 days so we didn't complain or ask for a change, but whenever we book now I always state any building but 29.
> 
> cheryl



That's correct, and neither has much of a view of anything other than very close bushes.  I know some like the proximaty to HH from those villas, but I found 29 at least to feel like it took about the same as walking from 45 and 46.


----------



## happyann79

Love this resort!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

BEASLYBOO said:


> Hey Happy Belated Thanksgiving OKW Lovers!
> 
> Just got back from a fantastic week at OKW.  We were in #3424, 2bd, villa was in great shape, clean &  other than a shortage of TP, it was all good.  New key cards worked well.  Olivia's for arrival lunch, finally got the famous fried chicken, awesome! Introduced some new friends to the Turtle Krawl from the Guirgling Suitcase.  The seven of us had a fabulous time.
> Gosh, can't wait to go again!
> PS. Not a fan of the Bergemot/Grapefruit shampoo/conditioner,oh well!



  We too just got back from this wonderful resort. We were lucky to get a GV in building 43 (4323) and it was absolutely perfect. Nothing was broken, dirty, or out of place. My family was shocked at the size and beauty of the villa. The crowds were a bit more than usual this time of year but thinned out as the week progressed. We had an awesome time.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

DisneyFreaks said:


> We too just got back from this wonderful resort. We were lucky to get a GV in building 43 (4323) and it was absolutely perfect.



Hey DisneyFreaks, this is the exact same GV we had in June of 2011 for my son's middle school graduation vacation!  Loved its proximity to the quiet pool & the snack bar!

This one and one in building 15 are my favorites! (But honestly I think any GV would be great!)

You're right about the crowds, at Epcot on Wed night, we almost had it all to ourselves!  Friday, it got busier in the afternoon!


----------



## SAT887

DisneyFreaks said:
			
		

> We too just got back from this wonderful resort. We were lucky to get a GV in building 43 (4323) and it was absolutely perfect. Nothing was broken, dirty, or out of place. My family was shocked at the size and beauty of the villa. The crowds were a bit more than usual this time of year but thinned out as the week progressed. We had an awesome time.



Nice!  We will be checking into a GV on Saturday at OKW! Can't wait!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

BEASLYBOO said:


> Hey DisneyFreaks, this is the exact same GV we had in June of 2011 for my son's middle school graduation vacation!  Loved its proximity to the quiet pool & the snack bar!
> This one and one in building 15 are my favorites! (But honestly I think any GV would be great!)
> You're right about the crowds, at Epcot on Wed night, we almost had it all to ourselves!  Friday, it got busier in the afternoon!



This was our first time staying in a GV and we were blown away. Totally spoiled. LoL  I just loved the view of the pond and spent many hours on that balcony. It will be hard to beat that room.

We were at Epcot on the last day of F&W and it was a mad house. And so many folks walking around with drinks in their hands (and way too many under their belts  ) I used a wheelchair this trip and was terrified of someone falling on me.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

SAT887 said:


> Nice!  We will be checking into a GV on Saturday at OKW! Can't wait!



You are in for a real treat. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## mlittig

DisneyFreaks said:


> We too just got back from this wonderful resort. We were lucky to get a GV in building 43 (4323) and it was absolutely perfect. Nothing was broken, dirty, or out of place. My family was shocked at the size and beauty of the villa. The crowds were a bit more than usual this time of year but thinned out as the week progressed. We had an awesome time.



I was in a studio in building 43 in August and absolutely loved the location   I am hoping to get the same building in April


----------



## Muhlenberg

I decided to check in online.  The requests I had made with MS (Old Turtle Pond and Ground Floor) were already there.   I had made a third request...dual lavatory entrances (redundant, I know)...with MS.  It wasn't listed, BUT I was able to add it.   That, and the Ground Floor requests are the most important to me, as we have my 88 yo mother with us.  We'll see what happens on the 8th!  So far I'm about 50-50 for requests at all previous stays (other resorts).


----------



## genmasjoy

We just got back from staying at OKW over Thankgiving weekend.  We were in building 13, across from the hospitality house, on the ground floor.  Loved the location and it was nice and quiet because it backed up to green space.  We enjoyed coming back from the parks to the relaxed atmosphere. We also liked taking the ferry to Downtown Disney.  OKW is our home resort but we hadn't stayed there in a while.  We truly felt "welcome home."


----------



## dianeschlicht

We arrived here at OKW yesterday, and had awonderful castmember at check in wirk to find us a one bedroom in our favirite building 45!  fitst she was going to put us in 50.  I told her we had requested canal view, and she said that didn't show in her screen.  I am beginning to think that online check in request mean nothing, since they never seem to be able to see them at the resort.

Love this area though!  The only thing missing was coffee, but that doesn't bother me sunce we always bring our own.


----------



## SusieBea

dianeschlicht said:


> We arrived here at OKW yesterday, and had awonderful castmember at check in wirk to find us a one bedroom in our favirite building 45!  fitst she was going to put us in 50.  I told her we had requested canal view, and she said that didn't show in her screen.  I am beginning to think that online check in request mean nothing, since they never seem to be able to see them at the resort.
> 
> Love this area though!  The only thing missing was coffee, but that doesn't bother me sunce we always bring our own.



Yay, Diane! Glad you were able to get your favorite area.  We arrive tomorrow for a short stay. We requested Turtle Pond, of course, although the one time we stayed in 45, we loved it, too. Maybe we'll see you at the Merry Mixer on the 4th and we can debate South Point vs. Turtle Pond!


----------



## chepic

dianeschlicht said:


> We arrived here at OKW yesterday, and had awonderful castmember at check in wirk to find us a one bedroom in our favirite building 45!  fitst she was going to put us in 50.  I told her we had requested canal view, and she said that didn't show in her screen.  I am beginning to think that online check in request mean nothing, since they never seem to be able to see them at the resort.
> 
> Love this area though!  The only thing missing was coffee, but that doesn't bother me sunce we always bring our own.



have a great time!!!!

che


----------



## Checkers

dianeschlicht said:


> We arrived here at OKW yesterday, and had awonderful castmember at check in wirk to find us a one bedroom in our favirite building 45!  fitst she was going to put us in 50.  I told her we had requested canal view, and she said that didn't show in her screen.  I am beginning to think that online check in request mean nothing, since they never seem to be able to see them at the resort.
> 
> Love this area though!  The only thing missing was coffee, but that doesn't bother me sunce we always bring our own.



Have a great time.  We will be arriving in 16 days and are so looking forward to it.  The last time we were there leading up to the holidays, it rained all week.  Hoping the weather is better this time.  Love OKW!


----------



## MySecondHome

OKW right now thru Tuesday!!! Super excited to be back "Home".  Watching the golfers play thru out our balcony in building 34!....chill-out day.

Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards


----------



## Annabell

Interesting to read this thread. Not sure if I am at the right place to ask the following question but hopefully someone can give some tips. 

We will be staying at OKW for the first time and we have the DDP but it seems that OKW doesn't have any good counter service places. How do you go about this ? 

We have planned all TS meals but just don't know what to do with the QS meals (lunch) We won't be doing the parks every day and it seems such a hassle to go to the park (on a non-park day) just to have a QS lunch ? 
We will probably take a few meals at Wolfgang Puck Express at DTD but don't fancy eating there every day. What are the places that are easy to get to (we have a car) for a QS meal on non-park days ? I would think other resorts but don't know which ones are good and how easy it is to get to those QS places.(in terms of parking and convenience etc).  

Thanks for any tips !


----------



## Chuck S

Annabell said:


> Interesting to read this thread. Not sure if I am at the right place to ask the following question but hopefully someone can give some tips.
> 
> We will be staying at OKW for the first time and we have the DDP but it seems that OKW doesn't have any good counter service places. How do you go about this ?
> 
> We have planned all TS meals but just don't know what to do with the QS meals (lunch) We won't be doing the parks every day and it seems such a hassle to go to the park (on a non-park day) just to have a QS lunch ?
> We will probably take a few meals at Wolfgang Puck Express at DTD but don't fancy eating there every day. What are the places that are easy to get to (we have a car) for a QS meal on non-park days ? I would think other resorts but don't know which ones are good and how easy it is to get to those QS places.(in terms of parking and convenience etc).
> 
> Thanks for any tips !



None of Disney's "Deluxe" resorts really have outstanding counter service venues.  One of my favorite things to do for light meals is to take the boat to DtD.  The Earl of Sandwich is good, and the Fish & Chip place behind Raglan Road is good, too.  I know Earl takes the DDP, I'm not sure about the Fish & Chips place.

But in a pinch, Good's to Go at OKW is OK, just nothing to write home about.


----------



## Pinkocto

MySecondHome said:


> OKW right now thru Tuesday!!! Super excited to be back "Home".  Watching the golfers play thru out our balcony in building 34!....chill-out day.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards



How awesome! Enjoy your trip


----------



## Pinkocto

Annabell said:


> Interesting to read this thread. Not sure if I am at the right place to ask the following question but hopefully someone can give some tips.
> 
> We will be staying at OKW for the first time and we have the DDP but it seems that OKW doesn't have any good counter service places. How do you go about this ?
> 
> We have planned all TS meals but just don't know what to do with the QS meals (lunch) We won't be doing the parks every day and it seems such a hassle to go to the park (on a non-park day) just to have a QS lunch ?
> We will probably take a few meals at Wolfgang Puck Express at DTD but don't fancy eating there every day. What are the places that are easy to get to (we have a car) for a QS meal on non-park days ? I would think other resorts but don't know which ones are good and how easy it is to get to those QS places.(in terms of parking and convenience etc).
> 
> Thanks for any tips !



I totally agree about Earl of Sandwich, so delicious. It's not very expensive though so you'd get more 'bang for your buck' at Wolfgang. The QS at SSR has some great flatbreads. And I've heard the QS at Port of Orleans has tons of choices and huge portions. The QS at AKL, The Mara, is very delicious but that's a little longer of a drive, shouldn't be more than 15 minutes though. And the Pepper Market at Coronado Springs has lots of choices and very good.


----------



## wendy welcher

I agree with everything stated above but would add captain cooks at the poly.


----------



## AnnaS

Can't wait.  Two more days.  One of my home resorts.  Have not stayed here in a long time.  I did not want to wailist either when I booked this 11 months ago.  I am really looking forward to our stay.


----------



## dvc at last !

dianeschlicht said:


> We arrived here at OKW yesterday, and had awonderful castmember at check in wirk to find us a one bedroom in our favirite building 45!  fitst she was going to put us in 50.  I told her we had requested canal view, and she said that didn't show in her screen.  I am beginning to think that online check in request mean nothing, since they never seem to be able to see them at the resort.
> 
> Love this area though!  The only thing missing was coffee, but that doesn't bother me sunce we always bring our own.



I agree with the online check-in requests - means nothing.  It always works best to talk with a CM at the desk to get the area you want.

Enjoy your vaca and keep us posted. 

Are you going to the DVC Meeting on December 13th ?


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Hello OKW lovers. I will be staying there in May for my 1st time.(new owner) When I look at my resv online it shows near HH but I also requested a dedicated 2br villa. Not really seeing that. Should I call them back and have them add? Sounds like there's a spot online I could add this but just not seeing it. Thanks for your help. Hope to be getting to know many of you over the next 30 years


----------



## BEASLYBOO

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> Hello OKW lovers. I will be staying there in May for my 1st time.(new owner) When I look at my resv online it shows near HH but I also requested a dedicated 2br villa. Not really seeing that. Should I call them back and have them add?



1st congrats on your new ownership!    Home!  OKW is not only my home resort but my favorate of all of the DVC's.  And, OKW is possibly the only DVC, except maybe HH where the studio part, the 2nd bedroom always has two queen beds, thus not needing the differentiation as other resorts between dedicated and a queen bed/sofa bed as their studio!

Enjoy!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

BEASLYBOO said:


> 1st congrats on your new ownership!    Home!  OKW is not only my home resort but my favorate of all of the DVC's.  And, OKW is possibly the only DVC, except maybe HH where the studio part, the 2nd bedroom always has two queen beds, thus not needing the differentiation as other resorts between dedicated and a queen bed/sofa bed as their studio!
> 
> Enjoy!



OHHH   GOTCHA. Thanks for the quick reply and warm welcome !!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

dvc at last ! said:


> I agree with the online check-in requests - means nothing.  It always works best to talk with a CM at the desk to get the area you want.
> Enjoy your vaca and keep us posted.
> Are you going to the DVC Meeting on December 13th ?



 We didn't do online check-in but DH requested a water view when he booked with MS. Then I remembered I had seen a picture of the view from building 43 and wished I had remembered to mention that. I was thrilled when the CM at check in said we were in building 43. I knew exactly what our view was going to be and it sure met my expectations. Gorgeous!  Our only other stay at OKW was in building 45 with that canal view. Fell in love with it.


----------



## Pirate Granny

We were in a two bedroom in bldg 13, top floor...PERFECT in every way


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Pirate Granny said:


> We were in a two bedroom in bldg 13, top floor...PERFECT in every way


 It's a climb if you're bringing in luggage, water and groceries, but the views are the best!


----------



## ffcheff

We just came back from a long weekend at OKW and it was great!. Near HH request is a good idea if going with small children. Resort is beautiful.


----------



## tb1972

ffcheff said:
			
		

> We just came back from a long weekend at OKW and it was great!. Near HH request is a good idea if going with small children. Resort is beautiful.



Glad you had a nice trip!

Which bldg were you in? We have HH studio booked for our next visit and I was unsure what bldg (if any special) to request.


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

New to this thread but not to OKW! DH and I own in VGC, which we love, but living in S Florida most of our trips are to WDW and we are addicted to OKW! We will be back again in four days to enjoy some Disney Holiday Magic!! Plan on stolling through MK, going to the CP and DVC Merry Mixer, and hope to make the DVC meeting on the 13th. We love to take the monorail around to GF, Contemporary and Polynesian to see all the special Holiday decorations and always catch a ferry from MK to roam around WL but OKW is our home away from home. So beautiful and relaxing.


----------



## Candy Orlando

Goofy4Pooh said:
			
		

> New to this thread but not to OKW! DH and I own in VGC, which we love, but living in S Florida most of our trips are to WDW and we are addicted to OKW! We will be back again in four days to enjoy some Disney Holiday Magic!! Plan on stolling through MK, going to the CP and DVC Merry Mixer, and hope to make the DVC meeting on the 13th. We love to take the monorail around to GF, Contemporary and Polynesian to see all the special Holiday decorations and always catch a ferry from MK to roam around WL but OKW is our home away from home. So beautiful and relaxing.



We own OKW and love it too! It is our home. It has the most beautiful palm trees. We also go to the other resorts to see the Christmas decorations. Enjoy!


----------



## ffcheff

We were in building 14 right across the road from the HH.


----------



## Wood Nymph

I thought I'd ask here about OKW, since the lovers seem to know a lot about the place.  We've always been deluxe resort fans and have stayed at BCV three times, and loved it. But now times have changed, kids have gotten married and we have become grandparents.  The days of paying for big family vacations are over. Our one daughter is a teacher and can only go to WDW during the busier, more expensive seasons. But we still like to travel with the family, although now they have to pay their own way. So we were looking at OKW as a good alternative. We would get a 2br villa because it would have the space for DD and family, plus my sisters if they want to join us and sleep in the living room, and the price isn't too bad.

This resort would be a huge change from the BC and BCV, where we can walk into 2 parks, and the MK area resorts. I'm wondering if we would love OKW for the more relaxed atmosphere or miss the convenience of being close to the parks.

Anyone have any thoughts? Has anyone else moved from deluxe hotels to OKW and really liked the change? What are the pros and cons, besides cost?


Thanks.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Wood Nymph said:


> This resort would be a huge change from the BC and BCV, where we can walk into 2 parks, and the MK area resorts. I'm wondering if we would love OKW for the more relaxed atmosphere or miss the convenience of being close to the parks.
> 
> *Well, that only you can really answer!  As for me, I prefer being away from the parks and I prefer OKW's proximity to Downtown Disney, which we go to frequently.  As a DVC member for 12 years, gone are the commando days, the resort and the local amenities have actually gained importance over the parks and that goes for the kids as well.  We find OKW bus system to be a fine and efficient way to get to the parks.  What's important to you may be different depending on how often you've frequented WDW! *
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts? Has anyone else moved from deluxe hotels to OKW  *OKW is a deluxe resort just like BCV, BWV, WLV etc. ! *and really liked the change?
> 
> What are the pros and cons, *Pros of OKW - Lush landscaping, tropical setting, park right in front of the villa, boat to and from DTD, by the golf course, bigger living space (as it was the 1st DVC), we also love Olivia's!  I don't have any cons!*besides cost?Thanks.



I enjoy BWV and AKV from time to time but the long hotel/inn hallways can be a bit of a pain, I still have always preferred OKW!  BCV never did anything for me, neither did WLV.  Will you miss BCV, it really depends on what type of atmosphere you like to vacation in and if close access to the parks is the most important perk for you.  

....


----------



## chepic

Wood Nymph said:


> I thought I'd ask here about OKW, since the lovers seem to know a lot about the place.  We've always been deluxe resort fans and have stayed at BCV three times, and loved it. But now times have changed, kids have gotten married and we have become grandparents.  The days of paying for big family vacations are over. Our one daughter is a teacher and can only go to WDW during the busier, more expensive seasons. But we still like to travel with the family, although now they have to pay their own way. So we were looking at OKW as a good alternative. We would get a 2br villa because it would have the space for DD and family, plus my sisters if they want to join us and sleep in the living room, and the price isn't too bad.
> 
> This resort would be a huge change from the BC and BCV, where we can walk into 2 parks, and the MK area resorts. I'm wondering if we would love OKW for the more relaxed atmosphere or miss the convenience of being close to the parks.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts? Has anyone else moved from deluxe hotels to OKW and really liked the change? What are the pros and cons, besides cost?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Well said Beasly,  I agree.  First of OKW is a deluxe resort with all the bells and whistles of the others....in fact I find it better, after all it was the 1st DVC.  Love the tennis courts, basketball, shuffle board, playgrounds, table tennis, 4 pools, volleyball, bike rentals, and the boat shuttle to down town.  I have never had to wait more than 15 minutes for a bus to get to where we want to go, and as for the walk to the park convenience, a walk around the golf course will cure that need to walk.  The buses are just fine.  

There is nothing better than after walking the parks all day than sitting on the porch and watching the golfers tee off while drinking an afternoon cocktail.  Also, the wild life is fabulous...we have seen birds, ducks, otters, and other water creatures from our room.

And as an added bonus, the rooms are far larger and feel so spacious that the kids can sprawl out on the floor and play a game while you adults sit by the table and play cards and no one is in each others' way.

If there is a con at OKW it would be building 29 on the end....road noise and no pretty view.  But that can be easily avoided.

Hope that helps rest your mind!!!

Love OKW!!!!!

cheryl


----------



## Deb & Bill

Wood Nymph said:


> ....Anyone have any thoughts? Has anyone else moved from deluxe hotels to OKW and really liked the change? What are the pros and cons, besides cost?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



There is no comparison. OKW is much better than the regular old deluxe resorts.  OKW is just like staying at home, only better.


----------



## staceymay00

Wood Nymph said:
			
		

> Anyone have any thoughts? Has anyone else moved from deluxe hotels to OKW and really liked the change? What are the pros and cons, besides cost?
> 
> Thanks.



Everyone's taste is different, but we own at OKW and love it.  Prior to buying our OKW contract, one of our WDW trips was 7 nights at the Polynesian Resort.  We loved it there.  The location is great for MK, although not as convenient to the other parks as other resorts are.  We spent another week at the Polynesian right after we closed on our OKW contract - trip was planned before we decided to buy DVC and we did not close in time to rebook using points.  Again, we loved staying at the Polynesian, but we've never wished we were staying at Poly or another monorail resort during our OKW stays.  We've also spent four nights at BC since buying into DVC.  We enjoyed our stay there (except for having less space - those 2BR villas really spoil you! - and it was great being so close to EP, but we did not check out with any regrets at all about purchasing OKW instead of BCV or BWV.  We love the relaxing and laid back feeling at OKW.  Although you can't walk to any parks, it is centrally located on WDW property.  It is not as bustling and busy as some of the popular resorts, i.e. the Polynesian with many people visiting the resort to eat at 'Ohana every day.  We really love all the space at OKW, the large verandah and parking our vehicle right in front of our unit.  I love having a full kitchen so we have a full size refrigerator for beverages and snacks, and the washer and dryer is great.  The dirty clothes have to be washed at some point, and I've always preferred washing a couple of loads during ur trips instead of bring home a bunch of dirt clothes.  Hope that helps, good luck with your trip planning.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Wood Nymph

staceymay00 said:


> Everyone's taste is different, but we own at OKW and love it.  Prior to buying our OKW contract, one of our WDW trips was 7 nights at the Polynesian Resort.  We loved it there.  The location is great for MK, although not as convenient to the other parks as other resorts are.  We spent another week at the Polynesian right after we closed on our OKW contract - trip was planned before we decided to buy DVC and we did not close in time to rebook using points.  Again, we loved staying at the Polynesian, but we've never wished we were staying at Poly or another monorail resort during our OKW stays.  We've also spent four nights at BC since buying into DVC.  We enjoyed our stay there (except for having less space - those 2BR villas really spoil you! - and it was great being so close to EP, but we did not check out with any regrets at all about purchasing OKW instead of BCV or BWV.  We love the relaxing and laid back feeling at OKW.  Although you can't walk to any parks, it is centrally located on WDW property.  It is not as bustling and busy as some of the popular resorts, i.e. the Polynesian with many people visiting the resort to eat at 'Ohana every day.  We really love all the space at OKW, the large verandah and parking our vehicle right in front of our unit.  I love having a full kitchen so we have a full size refrigerator for beverages and snacks, and the washer and dryer is great.  The dirty clothes have to be washed at some point, and I've always preferred washing a couple of loads during ur trips instead of bring home a bunch of dirt clothes.  Hope that helps, good luck with your trip planning.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thanks. Your response was very helpful. 



BEASLYBOO said:


> I enjoy BWV and AKV from time to time but the long hotel/inn hallways can be a bit of a pain, I still have always preferred OKW!  BCV never did anything for me, neither did WLV.  Will you miss BCV, it really depends on what type of atmosphere you like to vacation in and if close access to the parks is the most important perk for you.  ....


 We loved BCV, but I have to agree about VWL. They don't look appealing to me, either. 



chepic said:


> Well said Beasly,  I agree.  First of OKW is a deluxe resort with all the bells and whistles of the others....in fact I find it better, after all it was the 1st DVC.  Love the tennis courts, basketball, shuffle board, playgrounds, table tennis, 4 pools, volleyball, bike rentals, and the boat shuttle to down town.  I have never had to wait more than 15 minutes for a bus to get to where we want to go, and as for the walk to the park convenience, a walk around the golf course will cure that need to walk.  The buses are just fine.
> 
> There is nothing better than after walking the parks all day than sitting on the porch and watching the golfers tee off while drinking an afternoon cocktail.  Also, the wild life is fabulous...we have seen birds, ducks, otters, and other water creatures from our room.
> 
> And as an added bonus, the rooms are far larger and feel so spacious that the kids can sprawl out on the floor and play a game while you adults sit by the table and play cards and no one is in each others' way.
> 
> If there is a con at OKW it would be building 29 on the end....road noise and no pretty view.  But that can be easily avoided.
> 
> Hope that helps rest your mind!!!
> 
> Love OKW!!!!!
> 
> cheryl



To be honest, I never knew that OKW was a deluxe villa resort until this year. We had been staying at the Epcot resorts for the last twenty years because we loved it there. We never looked past that option until this year. We were ready for a change and decided to try the WL in February. 

While researching the options for a villa for a summer visit, I ran across OKW. I could not believe the size of the villas! They look great. We loved having a separate living room, a full sized kitchen, and the lovely master bedroom suite at the BCV. And once you have that luxury, a regular hotel room seems very small. 

The OKW resort looks like a great resort option for us for a trip with our other daughter. They would be driving, so we would have a car we can all use. They would love DTD. And since they are very likely to ask us to babysit often, this resort looks like a great place for it. We are definitely more in favor of relaxing than we used to be. 

Now we'll just have to look for a bounce back offer when we are at the WL in February to see if we can get a good discount for early June.  That is the only way that they will be to afford it. And we wouldn't go without them.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Wood Nymph said:


> Now we'll just have to look for a bounce back offer when we are at the WL in February to see if we can get a good discount for early June.



My son's in high school so we follow the school schedule like your daughter.  We go every year, 2nd week of June, when school gets out!  June is good, the mid day storms haven't begun yet, the humidity is still tolerable and the crowds are  manageable since northern schools haven't let out yet!

Great time to go!!  Good luck!


----------



## Wood Nymph

BEASLYBOO said:


> My son's in high school so we follow the school schedule like your daughter.  We go every year, 2nd week of June, when school gets out!  June is good, the mid day storms haven't begun yet, the humidity is still tolerable and the crowds are  manageable since northern schools haven't let out yet!
> 
> Great time to go!!  Good luck!



I think we would be looking at the week of June 3rd through 8th. I think that is when she will be done with school.


----------



## chepic

Wood Nymph said:


> I think we would be looking at the week of June 3rd through 8th. I think that is when she will be done with school.



Good luck with the timing and money....you won't regret it.

che


----------



## Irishmom23

Just booked a ten day stay at OKW for July 1st through the 10th!! Booked a two bedroom and a one bedroom for myself, my daughter and my sister and her family of 7. Requested Turtle Pond as suggested by the many posts, as most of us are middle aged or young adults. So excited! First tme at OKW!


----------



## helenk

Just arrived this evening Iam in building 46 i like the location as i am in an end room, it looks as though i can see water from the patio. I did not arrive until after 11:00 so it is too daerk to see the view. My phone in the room does not work and the clock was un plugged and i can not figure out how to reset the time in the morning i will go to the front desk to see about the phone.  I may have to use ear plugs at night to sleep i can hear the buses going up and down the road.
i can not get over the size of the room, i am in a studio, but it is huge.  I plan on walking around the resort tomorrow so that i can check everything out


----------



## jimmytammy

We are at OKW now, room 3537.  Been here since Mon., staying til next Fri.  It has been so peaceful and relaxing.  Watching the birds around the pond in the AM while drinking coffee on the balcony.  Considering going and getting some re-bar and barring the doors and windows and holding off the CMs as long as possible for some extra nights


----------



## Deb & Bill

jimmytammy said:


> We are at OKW now, room 3537.  Been here since Mon., staying til next Fri.  It has been so peaceful and relaxing.  Watching the birds around the pond in the AM while drinking coffee on the balcony.  Considering going and getting some re-bar and barring the doors and windows and holding off the CMs as long as possible for some extra nights



Jimmy, we'll be in your favorite place in less than a month.  VWL for the marathon.  But OKW is great, isn't it??


----------



## jimmytammy

Deb & Bill said:


> Jimmy, we'll be in your favorite place in less than a month.  VWL for the marathon.  But OKW is great, isn't it??



We love it here Deb!!  T and I have enjoyed just hanging out on the balcony, soaking it all in.  Im not sure which fairway we are on, but let me just say there are some dangerous golfers out there.  One ball just hit the trees and pounded the roof next door

We love VWL too as you know, but OKW is quickly becoming a _really_ close second in our hearts.

Hope you have a great trip in Jan.!!


----------



## kinggoofy

We stayed in a 1br villa for the very 1st time from Nov 23-Dec1st. We were in bldg 64 had a view of the 7th green. 3rd floor. 

it was amazing. Its only the 2 of us and for the 1st time in a while...we really did relax while on vacation.

we are booked for the YC in July for 14 nights. for the same price..but for 12 nights...we can stay in a 1br again at okw. we are leaning towards changing it to OKW.

We have nothing negative to report. for our 1st time in a villA/dvc resort...it was just perfect.


----------



## helenk

The resort really is peaceful, I walked over to the gift store this morning to stock up on yogart  and some things for breakfast it was just about a 10 minute walk. I am close to the South pointe bus stop and there is a quiet o
pool just around the corner. The play ground looks cute too. As i sit here on my patio I can see the balloon in DTD


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

Leaving tomorrow for three nights at OKW! Can't wait to soak up all the Disney Holiday Magic


----------



## Muhlenberg

We're in building 37.  I thought we'd hear some road noise, but nope!   It IS very peaceful!  And my DH discovered the fireworks from Epcot last night.  Hadn't even thought about that. 

Hi to all those who are here!  If you see three "aged" (or should I say "experienced") folks (my mom is 88!) it's probably us.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muhlenberg said:


> We're in building 37.  I thought we'd hear some road noise, but nope!   It IS very peaceful!  And my DH discovered the fireworks from Epcot last night.  Hadn't even thought about that.
> 
> Hi to all those who are here!  If you see three "aged" (or should I say "experienced") folks (my mom is 88!) it's probably us.



Experienced is a good thing, it tells you to slow down and smell the roses, I am speaking from "experience"


----------



## NedsTJ

Hi all, just thought I'd chime in here. We arrived at OKW Saturday afternoon.  I had, against my instincts, lol, put in (for the first time ever) room requests for "fairway view" and "near hh". Got neither, lol.  They put us in 3834.  Lots of road noise, no view what-so-ever.  Bummer. But the kicker was the third floor.  With the stroller and my wife being 4 months along, well, it just wasn't desirable. Sorry to those that might love bldg 38! Add to that 2.2yo who insists on climbing the stairs herself.  Needless to say after we got back from an excellent dinner at Wolfgang Puck, and after my daughter fell asleep (no nap that day...surprised we oly had 1 meltdown at dinner!) I walked to the front desk and asked if they had any 1 bedrooms on the first floor. Cool, they did. There was some issue that the OKW manager was able to override (something about operations not wanting to ok the move until Monday?? He cleared it up by stating that the boss in Opeations isn't his boss, that his boss was leaning on the counter chatting with him now.  ) but we are now in Bldg 30, first floor. Very cool. Nice view. And after two days of no naps....both my wide and daughter are sleeping away as I speak. 

This is an interesting stay for us. I havnt stayed here in 7-8 years....always opting for BW, or as we did our last two trips, BLT. I'm afraid we might be spoiled with the amount of amenities within walking distance at the other places. But we wanted to try someplace different for a change. We like it so far...just need to figure out what we're doing for dinner tonight....as the skies just opened up (cats and dogs,wow!).


----------



## SAT887

Just got back from a week long stay in a 3 bed GV. We were in 4822 - great view, close to the bus stop and quiet pool.  We did have a few rogue golf balls that headed our way but all and all a wonderful stay... 

We tried AKL and we were in Jambo in a 1 bed value - DH and I agree we still love OKW. We enjoy parking near our room and the space.  We are hoping our next family trip to get a villa for 2 nights at BLT and then go to OKW for 5 or 6 nights


----------



## wendy welcher

NedsTJ said:
			
		

> Hi all, just thought I'd chime in here. We arrived at OKW Saturday afternoon.  I had, against my instincts, lol, put in (for the first time ever) room requests for "fairway view" and "near hh". Got neither, lol.  They put us in 3834.  Lots of road noise, no view what-so-ever.  Bummer. But the kicker was the third floor.  With the stroller and my wife being 4 months along, well, it just wasn't desirable. Sorry to those that might love bldg 38! Add to that 2.2yo who insists on climbing the stairs herself.  Needless to say after we got back from an excellent dinner at Wolfgang Puck, and after my daughter fell asleep (no nap that day...surprised we oly had 1 meltdown at dinner!) I walked to the front desk and asked if they had any 1 bedrooms on the first floor. Cool, they did. There was some issue that the OKW manager was able to override (something about operations not wanting to ok the move until Monday?? He cleared it up by stating that the boss in Opeations isn't his boss, that his boss was leaning on the counter chatting with him now.  ) but we are now in Bldg 30, first floor. Very cool. Nice view. And after two days of no naps....both my wide and daughter are sleeping away as I speak.
> 
> This is an interesting stay for us. I havnt stayed here in 7-8 years....always opting for BW, or as we did our last two trips, BLT. I'm afraid we might be spoiled with the amount of amenities within walking distance at the other places. But we wanted to try someplace different for a change. We like it so far...just need to figure out what we're doing for dinner tonight....as the skies just opened up (cats and dogs,wow!).



Olivia's at the Hospitality House will really be a pleasant surprise if you haven't tried it-the conch fritters and the shrimp and grits were awesome!


----------



## helenk

Muhlenberg said:


> We're in building 37.  I thought we'd hear some road noise, but nope!   It IS very peaceful!  And my DH discovered the fireworks from Epcot last night.  Hadn't even thought about that.
> 
> Hi to all those who are here!  If you see three "aged" (or should I say "experienced") folks (my mom is 88!) it's probably us.



I saw the fireworks from Epcot tonight walking back from the bus stop. I have been getting off at Peninsula road and then walking over to my building in the Southpoint area, I could even hear the music from Illuminations. It was a nice bonus


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

Well DH and I drove up today. Got in a bit later than we usually like to so there was nothing across from the HH but we ended up in 2310 and really like it. Not much in the way of a view...partial view of lake and fountain off one side of patio and partial view of back of HH off the other side...but the location is very convenient. One minute walk to Penninsular bus stop which is the first stop coming into the resort, and just a few minutes to walk to HH bus stop which is the last stop. If we use the HH stop to catch a bus going to a park and Penninsular stop to get off coming back we never have to do the bus tour of the whole resort  

Got to our room as the skies opened up so took the hint and chilled out and rested up. Then we headed to MK where we watched the little stage show that lights up the castle, strolled through New Fantasyland...the roasted pork shank at Gaston's Tavern is AHmazing!...and caught the fireworks over icecream before heading back to our room. Got back to the room just as it was raining again. Not a bad night 8


----------



## mphsgirl

We are staying Jan 9-14, going for the half and full marathon. We were told last year that you could walk over to Epcot from OKW for the races. 
I saw another post in this thread that said you weren't able to walk to any of the parks. Is it possible since many roads are closed due to these races? If so, what bldg would be the best to request?


----------



## helenk

mphsgirl said:


> We are staying Jan 9-14, going for the half and full marathon. We were told last year that you could walk over to Epcot from OKW for the races.
> I saw another post in this thread that said you weren't able to walk to any of the parks. Is it possible since many roads are closed due to these races? If so, what bldg would be the best to request?



Maybe I am missing something, but I do not see any way to walk to EPCOT, the park is not that far away, but you have to cross a pretty busy roadway....unless there is another way to get there that I am missing


----------



## Leleluvsdis

I personally do not think this is an option. If it is, it would be a lengthy walk IMHO.


----------



## Pinkocto

Just got back from a magnificent 6 day stay. Had a studio on Millers Road, 2225, which was very nice. We loved the gorgeous landscaping and the peaceful atmosphere. Took advantage of the boat to DTD many times. We will definitely be back. 

Other than a golfer relieving himself by a tree in the middle of the course our trip couldn't have been better.


----------



## Deb & Bill

mphsgirl said:


> We are staying Jan 9-14, going for the half and full marathon. We were told last year that you could walk over to Epcot from OKW for the races.
> I saw another post in this thread that said you weren't able to walk to any of the parks. Is it possible since many roads are closed due to these races? If so, what bldg would be the best to request?



My husband and his friend have walked from OKW to the starting line that is on World Drive outside Epcot.  But in the last few years, OKW advertised to guests that they should not walk to the start, but take a bus instead.  Buses load at the Hospitality House.  They don't go all around the resort like the theme park buses. 

You cannot walk to Epcot from OKW.


----------



## chitwnnole

We stayed at OKW for 5 nights over thanksgiving.  It was our first visit to OKW and we absolutely loved it so much I am working on buying into DVC for OKW sometime next year.  

We stayed in 4511 and the view and quiet was awesome.  We had the canal view where would could watch many boats go up and down the waterway.  I laughed a few times when a few boaters early in the morning passed by our condo yelling "WAKE UP WAKE UP".    

OKW was beautiful and just so relaxing.


----------



## chepic

mphsgirl said:


> We are staying Jan 9-14, going for the half and full marathon. We were told last year that you could walk over to Epcot from OKW for the races.
> I saw another post in this thread that said you weren't able to walk to any of the parks. Is it possible since many roads are closed due to these races? If so, what bldg would be the best to request?



Like others, we did walk over.  There was no traffic since it is so early in the am.  You actually cut through the employee entrance area, crossed the street and followed the people.  We were told to take the bus, but you had to get up even earlier and my husband enjoyed the extra hour sleep.  We didn't have anyone tell us not to, nor did anyone try to stop us that morning.  The only "issue" if you can call it that was once we dropped Dave off, me and the kids had to walk around the fencing that was put up to find a spot and chill for the start of the race.

We learned this from runners that we chatted with at the pool.

Cheryl


----------



## Sid74

Hi,

I am so excited, and nobody in the "real world" understands.

I have just finished booking my 2013 trip. We only get Home every other year, being in the UK.

I have just booked 17 nights in an accessible 1 bedroom near Hospitality House!

This will be our first 3 week trip, starting on October 29th. We are staying at All Star Movies for the first 2 days. Then I have a studio at OKW booked, which I am hoping to change to either VWL, or AKV at the 7 month window. Then the stay in the 1 bedroom.

We have also just made the last payment on our master contract.


----------



## SAT887

Sid74 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am so excited, and nobody in the "real world" understands.
> 
> I have just finished booking my 2013 trip. We only get Home every other year, being in the UK.
> 
> I have just booked 17 nights in an accessible 1 bedroom near Hospitality House!
> 
> This will be our first 3 week trip, starting on October 29th. We are staying at All Star Movies for the first 2 days. Then I have a studio at OKW booked, which I am hoping to change to either VWL, or AKV at the 7 month window. Then the stay in the 1 bedroom.
> 
> We have also just made the last payment on our master contract.



That's so great! I totally agree about the real world comment... That's why we have the DIS!


----------



## Sid74

Thanks SAT887.

I was worried it would sound like I was bragging.

I have been counting down to being able to make this booking since this time last year, so having it all booked is great.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Best thing about DVC, always have a trip in the works!  I've got June, working on a last minute trip right now!


----------



## SAT887

BEASLYBOO said:
			
		

> Best thing about DVC, always have a trip in the works!  I've got June, working on a last minute trip right now!



Hehe I have a few trips in the works as well. It helps to leave and be ready to book and plan the next!!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

1st OKW owners trip in May 13....Do you need to bring towels for the main pool? I'm assuming ,since they do rent rooms via cash to non-members there are towels for use. However assuming is when I get in trouble. TIA for your knowledge!


----------



## SAT887

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:
			
		

> 1st OKW owners trip in May 13....Do you need to bring towels for the main pool? I'm assuming ,since they do rent rooms via cash to non-members there are towels for use. However assuming is when I get in trouble. TIA for your knowledge!



They have towels at all the pools, and when your done you just put them in the towel return


----------



## WolfpackFan

BEASLYBOO said:
			
		

> Best thing about DVC, always have a trip in the works!  I've got June, working on a last minute trip right now!



Yep!! Just got back from a week at AKV-Kidani now already planning next year's F&W trip at OKW.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Okay, so most of you know I am a HUGE OKW fan, but lately I've had some housekeeping issues there.  This past week was no exception.  We were in a 1 bedroom in building 45 (our favorite location!), and my socks got just filthy walking around the living room.  I looked in the hall closet, and found the steam cleaner there.  After noticing it had a brand new pad on it, I decided to do a quick cleaning of the floors.  It was fast and easy, and took me about 5 minutes to do the fake wood in the living room and the tile in the bathrooms.  The white pad turned very black!!!  They obviously had not cleaned them in a long time.  S

So here's what I did about it.  I left a tip envelope when we left.  On the outside it said "houskeeping tip".  On the inside was a note that said..."The steam cleaner in the closet is a wonderful tool that works marvelously on the floors.  Perhaps housekeeping should be using it between guests instead of just leaving it there for guests to use."  I wish I could have been there when she opened it!


----------



## chepic

dianeschlicht said:


> Okay, so most of you know I am a HUGE OKW fan, but lately I've had some housekeeping issues there.  This past week was no exception.  We were in a 1 bedroom in building 45 (our favorite location!), and my socks got just filthy walking around the living room.  I looked in the hall closet, and found the steam cleaner there.  After noticing it had a brand new pad on it, I decided to do a quick cleaning of the floors.  It was fast and easy, and took me about 5 minutes to do the fake wood in the living room and the tile in the bathrooms.  The white pad turned very black!!!  They obviously had not cleaned them in a long time.  S
> 
> So here's what I did about it.  I left a tip envelope when we left.  On the outside it said "houskeeping tip".  On the inside was a note that said..."The steam cleaner in the closet is a wonderful tool that works marvelously on the floors.  Perhaps housekeeping should be using it between guests instead of just leaving it there for guests to use."  I wish I could have been there when she opened it!



lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

So next October, when I am at OKW for F&W, I shouldn't say Diane sent me??


----------



## BobNed

Deb & Bill said:


> So next October, when I am at OKW for F&W, I shouldn't say Diane sent me??


And, since they have her DNA and fingerprints, there's no escape!  They KNOW who she is.


----------



## elyse43230

dianeschlicht said:


> So here's what I did about it.  I left a tip envelope when we left.  On the outside it said "houskeeping tip".  On the inside was a note that said..."The steam cleaner in the closet is a wonderful tool that works marvelously on the floors.  Perhaps housekeeping should be using it between guests instead of just leaving it there for guests to use."  I wish I could have been there when she opened it!



Hope you wrote the note in Spanish! 

Good to know for the future, though!


----------



## OKW Lover

I hope Diane also spoke to the manager about the housekeeping standards.  We were at OKW just 10 days ago and had no problem in our unit (1510) but its important to let management know of any failures.  That's the best way to get Disney to maintain high standards for the entire OKW Resort.


----------



## dianeschlicht

OKW Lover said:


> I hope Diane also spoke to the manager about the housekeeping standards.  We were at OKW just 10 days ago and had no problem in our unit (1510) but its important to let management know of any failures.  That's the best way to get Disney to maintain high standards for the entire OKW Resort.


Actually, I did not speak to the manager, but I did send something to Member Satisfaction.  I will say that I have had the most housekeeping issues in buildings 45 and 46.  I'm not sure why that is, but the last time I DID complain to the manager about it, I was told that housekeepers work in groups and usually are assigned the same buildings each day.  That might explain why I've had the most issues in that location.  FYI, I've always had great housekeeping in building 15.  That's another of my favs!  LOVE that one when we want a GV.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Deb & Bill said:


> So next October, when I am at OKW for F&W, I shouldn't say Diane sent me??



You can pretend to BE me if you want, Deb!


----------



## okw2012

Single digit dance   

I'll be home for Christmas, you can count on me...

Requested Turtle pond area + water view + close to bus stop.

My first visit to WDW as a DVC owner!


----------



## mlittig

okw2012 said:


> Single digit dance
> 
> I'll be home for Christmas, you can count on me...
> 
> Requested Turtle pond area + water view + close to bus stop.
> 
> My first visit to WDW as a DVC owner!



Hope you get all your requests   I was in building 43 in August and had a wonderful water view room


----------



## Deb & Bill

dianeschlicht said:


> You can pretend to BE me if you want, Deb!



Well, we did request Trumbo Canal....


----------



## dianeschlicht

Deb & Bill said:


> Well, we did request Trumbo Canal....



Be prepared to clean the floors when you arrive!


----------



## NedsTJ

I posted earlier, but thought I'd do a follow-up.  We were there last week, staying in a one bedroom.  The first night we were in 3834....third floor, about as far from a bus stop as I think you can get! We moved the next day to 3011. Much nicer, much easier to get in and out of.  I blame myself....during check in the CM said, "I see you're on a third floor, and I guess with the stroller you'll want to change to a first floor room?"  Stupidly I answered, "naw, that'll be fine."....not considering 1) my 4months pregnant wife and 2) colapsing and hauling the stroller everytime we went somewhere! Oy...live and learn.  

While we like OKW - it's charm, the relaxing atmostphere, etc...we are admittedly spoiled by recent stays at Boardwalk, Beach Club, and Bay Lake Tower - all of which offer a lot more to do, to eat, etc within easy walking distance.  If we rented a car I think it'd be different (or our own personal golf cart to zoom around in, lol!).  

Oh, and put us in the camp of not digging the new refurbs.  While the hardwood-type floor is nice, it just didn't give it that "homey/cozy" feeling to me, anyway.


----------



## 91oldkeywest

Thank goodness they don't allow golfcarts at OKW.Its bad enough with them when we visit FW with all the underage or drunk drivers zipping all over the place.


----------



## OKW Lover

Just back from a trip that included two nights at OKW and two nights at BWV.  Loved the huge spaces at OKW.  We were in building 15 and it was very convenient.  Fortunately it was just Val & I so not having the extra door into the bath through the laundry room wasn't a big issue.  


At BWV we had a 5th floor room that was on the far end of the resort nearest the Swan.  I can't for the life of me understand what Robert A. M. Stern was thinking when he designed that place with only one elevator bank.  Talk about long walks....


----------



## Nicoal13

Do all the OKW buildings have elevators? My Dad is traveling with us and he has RA which affects his feet and knees. He has been doing well, but if we can avoid unnecessary stairs that would be great.


----------



## OKW Lover

Nicoal13 said:


> Do all the OKW buildings have elevators? My Dad is traveling with us and he has RA which affects his feet and knees. He has been doing well, but if we can avoid unnecessary stairs that would be great.



No.  Only three buildings have elevators.  But all buildings do have ground floor units.  You should call and have a request noted on your reservation for a ground floor (or elevator building) unit for medical reasons.


----------



## Nicoal13

OKW Lover said:


> No.  Only three buildings have elevators.  But all buildings do have ground floor units.  You should call and have a request noted on your reservation for a ground floor (or elevator building) unit for medical reasons.



Thank you!


----------



## TraceyL

Just checked out of OKW after 4 nights in a studio in building 18 - 2nd floor.  

Nice golf view through the trees across to the HH.  

Close to Millers Rd bus stop but easily walkable to HH.  

Studio was spacious if a little dark

Breakfast at Olivia's was really nice

Transportation was, on the whole, pretty good.  Just one hiccough getting back from the Poly one night - took ages.  Did enjoy the boat ride to DTD

Happily come back again


----------



## rmcildw2m

Going back next april for 5 nights in a studio can't to get there.


----------



## okw2012

Leaving tomorrow for 7 nights at OKW! Everybody at home is quite excited!


----------



## Candy Orlando

Just got back from a week at OKW. The weather was great. OKW palm trees are always beautiful. This trip at this time of year makes our Christmas special. Merry Christmas!


----------



## heynowirv

We're going back in july . Either a 1 or 2 bedroom depending how many of our adult"kids" are available. Now if only it was spring already i wouldn't be so impatient.

   absolutely love OKW. It's a paradise within a paradise.


----------



## a742246

okw2012 said:


> Leaving tomorrow for 7 nights at OKW! Everybody at home is quite excited!



I am jealous, have a great holiday.


----------



## chepic

Merry Christmas all my OKW dis-family!!!!!



cheryl


----------



## myDISboards

checked in around 1pm'ish this week for 1-bedroom near HH.  (did not online check in as usual for other DVC resorts)

Building 14XX (3rd floor) available at 2:25pm (paged/called) - AC/heat unit problems when first walked in.

requested to change room 1-bedroom near HH (1st floor) - only handicapped accessible available at that time - we requested to see the room first - and liked it.

It took about close to 4 hours for room change (DVC points, holding points, etc) and they gave us $75 "inconvenience" credit to our room.

*** Edit ***

the differences between 1-bedroom vs. 1-bedroom "handicapped accessible":

1. walk-in shower tub vs. rolled-in shower
2. "seating area" in jacuzzi tub

we can hear "loud" flushing toilets from other rooms in first and third floors.


----------



## debdisneycruiser

Owners at Bay Lake and Broadwalk, stayed at OKW for the first time in a 2BR 12/17 - 12/24.  Loved the resort, stayed in building 64' however we were on first floor.  Apparently there was a family above us with small children.  They either had riding toy or pulled furniture across the laminate floor quite often. We highly recommend taking a top floor if possible.  Otherwise we loved our stay at OKW.


----------



## mlittig

When I am in a one bedroom, I always request the top floor because we learned from experience how noisy those laminate floors can be


----------



## mlittig

When I stay in a studio, I don't feel the need to ask for the top floor because there are no laminates in the studios


----------



## dianeschlicht

mlittig said:


> When I stay in a studio, I don't feel the need to ask for the top floor because there are no laminates in the studios



True!  But there also are no Jacuzzi's, laundry, kitchen or big covered porch in the studios.  Those are the things I love most about OKW, so a studio is never in our plans there unless it's for 1 night on either end of a stay to save points.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

We enjoyed our first OKW visit, on rented points, in December my middle DD chose it for her sweet 16 party.   I need help finding a Publix and a Party City if possible, within short driving distance.  I will have a car, but we will have a full passenger load, and not much room for extras, so buying things locally will be easiest.  DH will be in charge of the teenagers, so don't worry, I'm not abandoning them at the pool by themselves, lol!


----------



## Chuck S

TinkerbelleMom said:


> We enjoyed our first OKW visit, on rented points, in December my middle DD chose it for her sweet 16 party.   I need help finding a Publix and a Party City if possible, within short driving distance.  I will have a car, but we will have a full passenger load, and not much room for extras, so buying things locally will be easiest.  DH will be in charge of the teenagers, so don't worry, I'm not abandoning them at the pool by themselves, lol!



There are several Publix nearby.  I generally go to the one in Poinciana Place but there are a couple of others that are closer.

Here is a link to the nearby Publix addresses:  http://store.publix.com/publix/cgi/selection?mapid=US&place=&region=&zip=32830&x=48&y=7


----------



## gray52

Are there 2-bedroom units on the 3rd floor in the HH category? Had requested a first floor but after reading about noisy ceilings, I think I want to switch to top floor. Coming in Jan 5 for first trip with a 2BR.


----------



## OKW Lover

gray52 said:
			
		

> Are there 2-bedroom units on the 3rd floor in the HH category? Had requested a first floor but after reading about noisy ceilings, I think I want to switch to top floor. Coming in Jan 5 for first trip with a 2BR.



Yes there are.


----------



## Pirate Granny

We had the best HH ever, third floor, 2 bedroom at Bldg 13..  Perfect in every way...at first I was disappointed that it wasn't in the Pennisula road loop, which we originally wanted, but what a perfect location....close to pool, last bus stop, coffee refills, and golf course view, we would get off the bus at Pennsula Road and walk over the bridge and back home...love walking through the main bldgs all lit up in the dark


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Pirate Granny said:


> We had the best HH ever, third floor, 2 bedroom at Bldg 13..  Perfect in every way...at first I was disappointed that it wasn't in the Pennisula road loop, which we originally wanted, but what a perfect location....close to pool, last bus stop, coffee refills, and golf course view, we would get off the bus at Pennsula Road and walk over the bridge and back home...love walking through the main bldgs all lit up in the dark



We will be staying there in May.1st time. I have requested near HH can I request Bldg 13? and a 3rd floor ? It's a 2br dedicated villa we are using.  Another question is I see many people say "last bus stop" as if it is a good thing but not sure why? I can only see last stop as a filled bus with no where to sit or a bus that takes you thru whole resort b4 it's your stop.              Can you explain please


----------



## gray52

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> We will be staying there in May.1st time. I have requested near HH can I request Bldg 13? and a 3rd floor ? It's a 2br dedicated villa we are using.  Another question is I see many people say "last bus stop" as if it is a good thing but not sure why? I can only see last stop as a filled bus with no where to sit or a bus that takes you thru whole resort b4 it's your stop.              Can you explain please



When going to the parks it's the last stop... Yep... sometimes theres no seats, but I'd much rather stand for 15-minutes getting to the park than riding the extra 15-20 min going through the resort to pick everyone up, then the 15-min ride to the park. There is one stop where the bus must complete sorta of a 3-point turn. We had a driver once that it turned into a 7-point turn.. Lol.
Returning from the park at night is nice because you can just jump off the first stop and walk back the couple hundred feet to your section.


----------



## Pirate Granny

We were there the third week of June...never once had to stand when getting on at the last stop!  I think most people take their cars


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Chuck S said:


> There are several Publix nearby.  I generally go to the one in Poinciana Place but there are a couple of others that are closer.
> 
> Here is a link to the nearby Publix addresses:  http://store.publix.com/publix/cgi/selection?mapid=US&place=&region=&zip=32830&x=48&y=7



Perfect, thank you!


----------



## scottmel

We are renting 3 nights at OKW this summer and I have some questions and hope someone can help!

1, taying in a studio - is there a covered balcony in a studio? We stayed many years ago in a 1 bedroom and I loved it but never a studio.

2. the area we stayed at 6 years ago was a super noisy location - I could hear buses, cars, etc. all night. We ended up being moved the next day. Any idea what location this is so I can avoid it?

3. I have a knee issue and like to avoid steps when I can. I assume requesting bottom floor or room in an elevator building is best. Are these rooms renovated? Is whole resort renovated? I hope....

4. We have a rental car so no worries on bus stop location etc.

Any and all advice appreciated for a quiet location with a pretty view that is easy on my knee. Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

scottmel said:


> We are renting 3 nights at OKW this summer and I have some questions and hope someone can help!
> 
> 1, taying in a studio - is there a covered balcony in a studio? We stayed many years ago in a 1 bedroom and I loved it but never a studio.
> 
> 2. the area we stayed at 6 years ago was a super noisy location - I could hear buses, cars, etc. all night. We ended up being moved the next day. Any idea what location this is so I can avoid it?
> 
> 3. I have a knee issue and like to avoid steps when I can. I assume requesting bottom floor or room in an elevator building is best. Are these rooms renovated? Is whole resort renovated? I hope....
> 
> 4. We have a rental car so no worries on bus stop location etc.
> 
> Any and all advice appreciated for a quiet location with a pretty view that is easy on my knee. Thanks!



There are some noisy locations, and quiet locations, throughout OKW.  If you are renting from a DVC member, only the member can make room requests for you.  If you are renting directly through Disney, then you would need to call central reservations.

The noisiest location where I have stayed at OKW was bldg 44, on the end nearest to the road, some of the quieter buidlings, for me, were 32 and 33.

Any location where the buses have to turn through the parking areas will be noisier, so I would try to avoid bldgs 19,20, 21, 51 and 52.

Be sure to request ground floor or elevator building as a medical request, and make sure that request is made several weeks out.  If it is made last minute, you may have trouble getting it, especially if you are traveling during a busy DVC booking time frame.

All OKW rooms have covered balconies, but the studio balconies are quite small compared to a one bedroom.  Only a small end  table and a chair (maybe 2 chairs) where the 1 bedrooms have a table and chairs to comfortably seat 4.


----------



## Deb & Bill

The studios are usually at the ends of the building, so you might not get much of a view.  Sometimes your view will be the transformer for the building.  The parking lot.  Not great views from studios for the most part.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Building 29 has a great studio view of the canal but if you are looking for quiet I would recommend avoiding it.  The busses are quite loud at that location.


----------



## scottmel

Thanks all. Great advice on room locations for studios at OKW. Would I have a better shot at a ground floor if I request NEAR HOSPITALITY HOUSE GROUND FLOOR or any room in the elevator buildings....(I am just not sure how many studios are per building and how many buildings are considered near hh)


----------



## Deb & Bill

scottmel said:


> Thanks all. Great advice on room locations for studios at OKW. Would I have a better shot at a ground floor if I request NEAR HOSPITALITY HOUSE GROUND FLOOR or any room in the elevator buildings....(I am just not sure how many studios are per building and how many buildings are considered near hh)



Did you book Near Hospitality House area?  That would be the only way to get HH area. The elevator buildings are not included in the HH area category.


----------



## OKW Lover

Deb & Bill said:


> Did you book Near Hospitality House area?  That would be the only way to get HH area. The elevator buildings are not included in the HH area category.



Good advice.  Just wanted to add that although the elevator buildings are not in the HH category, they are still very close.


----------



## scottmel

Deb & Bill said:


> Did you book Near Hospitality House area?  That would be the only way to get HH area. The elevator buildings are not included in the HH area category.



The nice lady I rented points from requested HH area. I don't know if this is a seperate booking category but I think from what I read the points to rent here are the same and you request it. I will look at my confirmation form but she definately said Hospitality House area to me. So I can handle one flight of steps but I cannot do too. Is the assumption that I WILL NOT HAVE A STUDIO on a 3rd floor correct? I thought I read somewhere that only Grand Villas are on 3rd floor NOT studios. If htis is the case, I can handle one flight if I don't get ground floor. I would prefer 2nd floor in the elevator buildings for the balcony and not a patio. So I am trying to determine if my chance of getting a studio in the HH section is greater than my chance of getting a studio in the elevator buildings?


----------



## OKW Lover

scottmel said:


> The nice lady I rented points from requested HH area. I don't know if this is a seperate booking category but I think from what I read the points to rent here are the same and you request it. I will look at my confirmation form but she definately said Hospitality House area to me. So I can handle one flight of steps but I cannot do too. Is the assumption that I WILL NOT HAVE A STUDIO on a 3rd floor correct? I thought I read somewhere that only Grand Villas are on 3rd floor NOT studios. If htis is the case, I can handle one flight if I don't get ground floor. I would prefer 2nd floor in the elevator buildings for the balcony and not a patio. So I am trying to determine if my chance of getting a studio in the HH section is greater than my chance of getting a studio in the elevator buildings?



Several questions here.  Lets see if I can help:

HH is a separate booking category.  It is not a "request", you *will* be in the HH area.  
Studios are on *all* floors in the various buildings so it is possible that you would get the 3rd floor. 
The elevator buildings are not in the HH category so you will *not* be in one of those.  There is no "chance" about it.  You're booked into a HH building.

With those notes, ask the person that you rented from to add a request for a 1st floor unit so that you don't have to deal with stairs.


----------



## scottmel

OKW Lover said:


> Several questions here.  Lets see if I can help:
> 
> HH is a separate booking category.  It is not a "request", you *will* be in the HH area.
> Studios are on *all* floors in the various buildings so it is possible that you would get the 3rd floor.
> The elevator buildings are not in the HH category so you will *not* be in one of those.  There is no "chance" about it.  You're booked into a HH building.
> 
> With those notes, ask the person that you rented from to add a request for a 1st floor unit so that you don't have to deal with stairs.



THank you. I looked at my reservation form and Hospitality House is clearly mentioned looking as you said like a booking category. Would it be logical to include first floor unit with this request? My worry is they can't meet the 1st floor request and will put me in the 2nd or 3rd floor. Can I state "1st floor request or any room in bldgs with elevators b/c of mobility issues".


----------



## OKW Lover

scottmel said:


> Can I state "1st floor request or any room in bldgs with elevators b/c of mobility issues".



Sure, but the elevator part isn't necessary since those aren't HH units.


----------



## scottmel

OKW Lover said:


> Sure, but the elevator part isn't necessary since those aren't HH units.



yes I know but I wonder if disney would remove me from the HH booking category if they realize a 1st floor studio is not available there for me and thus move me to another bldg with an elevator. Or if I just remove ALL requests/booking categories, etc. and just state "1st floor unit or any unit in bldg with elevator"


----------



## Deb & Bill

scottmel said:


> yes I know but I wonder if disney would remove me from the HH booking category if they realize a 1st floor studio is not available there for me and thus move me to another bldg with an elevator. Or if I just remove ALL requests/booking categories, etc. and just state "1st floor unit or any unit in bldg with elevator"



Ask your member to request first floor for medical needs.  That should be your first and only request.


----------



## Belle5

We are renting points from a member for our upcoming stay.  I have read some reviews about musty smelling rooms.  DH has extremely bad asthma .  I just never thought about a Disney resort smelling musty as we have stayed in most of them and never had an issue (except CBR where four rooms smelled like stinky feet before we found one that smelled ok). Anyway, I am wondering if first floor rooms tend to be the ones with musty issues.  If so, should we have our member do a medical request for the 3rd floor? Can we request some kind of ozone treatment ahead of time? The whole musty thing was just unexpected.  Otherwise, I just was planning on requesting a quiet building...


----------



## Deb & Bill

Belle5 said:


> We are renting points from a member for our upcoming stay.  I have read some reviews about musty smelling rooms.  DH has extremely bad asthma (visits hospital for special treatment 2-3 times per day, every day for past 20+ years).  I just never thought about a Disney resort smelling musty as we have stayed in most of them and never had an issue (except CBR where four rooms smelled like stinky feet before we found one that smelled ok). Anyway, I am wondering if first floor rooms tend to be the ones with musty issues.  If so, should we have our member do a medical request for the 3rd floor? Can we request some kind of ozone treatment ahead of time? The whole musty thing was just unexpected.  Otherwise, I just was planning on requesting a quiet building...



I've stayed on multiple floors and multiple buildings and haven't had any musty smelling OKW villas ever.


----------



## OKW Lover

Belle5 said:


> We are renting points from a member for our upcoming stay.  I have read some reviews about musty smelling rooms.



Not sure where you've seen these reviews but in probably 50+ stays at OKW over our many years of ownership (bought in 1995) we have never had a musty smelling room there.


----------



## Belle5

Deb & Bill said:


> I've stayed on multiple floors and multiple buildings and haven't had any musty smelling OKW villas ever.





OKW Lover said:


> Not sure where you've seen these reviews but in probably 50+ stays at OKW over our many years of ownership (bought in 1995) we have never had a musty smelling room there.



This is very relieving to read. Thank you! I think I will stick with my original request, then...


----------



## AnnaS

Stayed a week early December - definitely no musty smell.


----------



## chepic

I think it depends on how astute your nose is and where you are from.  We are from the north east and it is really only humid here for a small amount of time, and during that time, our basement can get a "musty" wet smell.  I have stayed in a few Disney....and other Florida hotels....that during certain times can have that smell.  I have never had to change rooms because of it.  

I always bring Lysol with me for that reason, and give the room a fast spray.  If is seems very damp, you can ask for a dehumidifier to be brought to you.  We had that once at the Wilderness lodge;  bottom floor in August.

Cheryl


----------



## dianeschlicht

We have owned at and been staying at OKW for more than 15 years, and I've never encountered a musty smelling room.  Smoky, yes, but never musty.  FYI, the smoky room was rectified as well with a move.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Quick question for OKW vets.  I am staying in HH 2BR in May and will be my first trip under ownership. My 11 month opens for a long Dec 13 weekend for DW and me and looking at map was thinking to request bldg 45 or 46. Looks quiet and still convenient on the map.  Any recent stays here ?  It would be a studio since it's just us 2.   Thanks for your input


----------



## Deb & Bill

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> Quick question for OKW vets.  I am staying in HH 2BR in May and will be my first trip under ownership. My 11 month opens for a long Dec 13 weekend for DW and me and looking at map was thinking to request bldg 45 or 46. Looks quiet and still convenient on the map.  Any recent stays here ?  It would be a studio since it's just us 2.   Thanks for your input



If you have Hospitality House area, bldg 45 and 46 are not in that area.  You'd need to cancel and rebook to get non-HH area.  And then hope maybe you get Bldg 45 or 46.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Deb & Bill said:


> If you have Hospitality House area, bldg 45 and 46 are not in that area.  You'd need to cancel and rebook to get non-HH area.  And then hope maybe you get Bldg 45 or 46.



No I have HH for my May trip.Potluck there asked for 3rd floor based on squeaky floors I've read about here.  For Dec it will just be DW and me.  Since I've never been on the grounds (yet) and my 11 month coming up for Dec trip wanted to know what 45-46 are like.


----------



## sanibel93

Have stayed at OKW twice in the last year. Once in a 2 bedroom and once in a GV. Both times the room has been great, no problems. Am staying in Oct in a GV again.


----------



## tb1972

I cannot find a thread on this for OKW studio location.  What bldg to request in a studio HH category? I don't want to have a noisy room but that's the only criteria. 

Thanks
Tabatha


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

Is the fitness center at OKW in or near Hospitality House?


----------



## Pinkocto

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> Is the fitness center at OKW in or near Hospitality House?



Yes, it is in the HH.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

Pinkocto said:


> Yes, it is in the HH.



Thank you.

One other question. I saw in this thread someone posted pictures of the studio room and in the kitchenette there was a full size coffee maker. DO you have to bring your own coffee and filters to be able to use the coffee maker?

I know if you are staying on points there is no housekeeper to come in every day and leave you more coffee so I was just wondering if you are suppose to bring your own.


----------



## Pinkocto

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> One other question. I saw in this thread someone posted pictures of the studio room and in the kitchenette there was a full size coffee maker. DO you have to bring your own coffee and filters to be able to use the coffee maker?
> 
> I know if you are staying on points there is no housekeeper to come in every day and leave you more coffee so I was just wondering if you are suppose to bring your own.



I think there are only a couple pouches of coffee and only a few filters. So yes, bring extra if you like coffee every day.


----------



## Pinkocto

Just a few pictures of a studio. We loved it and will definitely be back again.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

Thanks for the pictures. That room seems so much bigger than a standard hotel room like you would find at the values or mods. The room is beautiful.

That room seems to have a patio or balcony. DO all the studios have them?


----------



## OKW Lover

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> Thanks for the pictures. That room seems so much bigger than a standard hotel room like you would find at the values or mods. The room is beautiful.
> 
> That room seems to have a patio or balcony. DO all the studios have them?



All studio's have a balcony/patio.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

OKW Lover said:


> All studio's have a balcony/patio.



WOW! Good to know. Thanks. I can't wait to stay there.


----------



## Pinkocto

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> Thanks for the pictures. That room seems so much bigger than a standard hotel room like you would find at the values or mods. The room is beautiful.
> 
> That room seems to have a patio or balcony. DO all the studios have them?



It's not that much bigger but the layout makes it seem that way. It's very nice. We loved the decor and the beds were the most comfortable I've found in all of the resorts I've stayed at.  

I didn't get a picture of the balcony until later in the trip so haven't uploaded it yet. There's enough room for a small table and two chairs.


----------



## okw2012

We are from Quebec, have 3 kids aged 7, 12 and 17 and just came back from 6 days at OKW followed by 2 at Kidani. It was our 1st visit as DVC members. Overall, we had a wonderful time.

Although we enjoyed the savannah view at AKV, we all preferred OKW. It really felt like home, but without the snow. We were in building 35 in the Old Turtle Pond section. We had a 1BR villa, top floor (unit 3534).

One thing we noticed when we moved from OKW to AKV is the difference in the maintenance. Our 1BR at Kidani was definitely cleaner. Our OKW villa was a bit dusty and the shower was old and slow to drain. Also, the sofa-bed was firmer at AKV.

Still, we loved OKW. We enjoyed the quiet pool (warmer water!), the main pool and its slide (very cool!), the water view, the short outside walk to the HH area, the boat ride to DD, and the activities at the community hall. The bus service was also very good at OKW.

The OKW villas are much larger than the AKV villas and it makes a difference for a family of five. At OKW we could leave both sofa-beds opened all the time, as we had another sofa and enough room. There were also more kitchen accessories at OKW. Neither at OKW nor at AKV did we have salt and pepper, which we found surprising.

We will be back!


----------



## dianeschlicht

> Neither at OKW nor at AKV did we have salt and pepper, which we found surprising.


Salt and pepper are not ever supplied in the villas.  You can buy a set of those  picnic type ones at the grocery store.  We leave ours in our Owner's Locker, but even if you don't have an Owner's Locker, they are cheap enough to just toss when you leave.


----------



## Pinkocto

okw2012 said:


> We are from Quebec, have 3 kids aged 7, 12 and 17 and just came back from 6 days at OKW followed by 2 at Kidani. It was our 1st visit as DVC members. Overall, we had a wonderful time.
> 
> Although we enjoyed the savannah view at AKV, we all preferred OKW. It really felt like home, but without the snow. We were in building 35 in the Old Turtle Pond section. We had a 1BR villa, top floor (unit 3534).
> 
> One thing we noticed when we moved from OKW to AKV is the difference in the maintenance. Our 1BR at Kidani was definitely cleaner. Our OKW villa was a bit dusty and the shower was old and slow to drain. Also, the sofa-bed was firmer at AKV.
> 
> Still, we loved OKW. We enjoyed the quiet pool (warmer water!), the main pool and its slide (very cool!), the water view, the short outside walk to the HH area, the boat ride to DD, and the activities at the community hall. The bus service was also very good at OKW.
> 
> The OKW villas are much larger than the AKV villas and it makes a difference for a family of five. At OKW we could leave both sofa-beds opened all the time, as we had another sofa and enough room. There were also more kitchen accessories at OKW. Neither at OKW nor at AKV did we have salt and pepper, which we found surprising.
> 
> We will be back!



Glad you had a great trip


----------



## elyse43230

I just have to share...

With the Spring discount released this week, we have booked our June trip at OKW 2BV!!!! 

I have NEVER stayed at OKW before (I'm a POFQ junkie!), but we are SO excited to stay there. 

I have been reading this thread for months in hopes that a discount would allow us to book OKW and now we're going!

So excited!


----------



## nansmama

We're here now!  We have a corner room, second floor of building 49 and we love it.   Only a two minute walk to the South Pointe bus stop and very private.


----------



## downontheBW

okw2012 said:


> ...  We enjoyed the quiet pool (warmer water!), the main pool and its slide (very cool!)...



We just booked a quick trip to OKW for early February and would like to use the pool if we have a warm enough day.  Are the quiet pools warmer than the main pool?

I like being nearer HH because we take the boat to DD most evenings but may choose to be near a quiet pool if they are indeed warmer.  We're booked in a non-HH room so we have plenty of flexibility in location.


----------



## elyse43230

nansmama said:


> We're here now!  We have a corner room, second floor of building 49 and we love it.   Only a two minute walk to the South Pointe bus stop and very private.



For our upcoming trip in June, we would like to be near the bus stop. If we want to be on the South Pointe area, would you recommend trying to get building 49?

I guess a better question: *what buildings are closest to the South Pointe bus stop*? I feel like the map can be deceiving.


----------



## downontheBW

elyse43230 said:


> For our upcoming trip in June, we would like to be near the bus stop. If we want to be on the South Pointe area, would you recommend trying to get building 49?
> 
> I guess a better question: *what buildings are closest to the South Pointe bus stop*? I feel like the map can be deceiving.



I think the map is quite accurate.  The buildings closest to the South Point bus stop are 48, 52, 53 and 56.  We were in bldg 56 once and the bus stop was very almost at the corner of the building.  Bldg 49 isn't as close but it wouldn't be that far a walk - I'd guess only a few minutes at the most once you're outside the building.


----------



## LGithens

So, a question. We're here at OKW now, we booked last June, a 2 bedroom villa, hospitality house. We checked in today, and we were put no where near the HH, way back by the Turtle Pond Road pool. I said, that doesn't look like a HH area? And the CM, said, no it's not, did you book a HH room? I told her we did, and she said there were no HH rooms available. She was able to find us a room close to the Turtle Pond bus stop, so that helped.  I'm just a little confused by what these booking categories mean? Are they a request? Or are they supposed to be fulfilled? 

We planned this trip to celebrate my son's graduation, and made our plans thinking we would be close to the HH, so the kids could run over to refill mugs and whatever. I was just really disappointed when we didn't get what I was picturing we'd have.  I know if they don't have it, they don't have it, but I don't understand why they have those booking categories if they don't honor them?

But, anyway, we're adapting!

Oh, and we didn't get a " Welcome Home" either!


----------



## AnnaS

LGithens said:


> So, a question. We're here at OKW now, we booked last June, a 2 bedroom villa, hospitality house. We checked in today, and we were put no where near the HH, way back by the Turtle Pond Road pool. I said, that doesn't look like a HH area? And the CM, said, no it's not, did you book a HH room? I told her we did, and she said there were no HH rooms available. She was able to find us a room close to the Turtle Pond bus stop, so that helped.  I'm just a little confused by what these booking categories mean? Are they a request? Or are they supposed to be fulfilled?
> 
> We planned this trip to celebrate my son's graduation, and made our plans thinking we would be close to the HH, so the kids could run over to refill mugs and whatever. I was just really disappointed when we didn't get what I was picturing we'd have.  I know if they don't have it, they don't have it, but I don't understand why they have those booking categories if they don't honor them?
> 
> But, anyway, we're adapting!
> 
> Oh, and we didn't get a " Welcome Home" either!




Don't know about the HH situation - maybe they overbooked???  We got no Welcome Home or Anniversary Pin when we checked in either last month.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Hey, I thought its a booking reservation....at best you should've been put in a close to HH...what if you checked into BLT and you Didn't get TPV????  I would walk up and ask to speak to a manager.  Call member services.


----------



## Chuck S

Since near HH is a separate booking category, I would talk to a manager and send and email to Member Satisfaction. That said, it is possible that a room had to be taken out of servie unexpectedly for maintenance issues, but they _should_ have told you, if that were the case.


----------



## Meggysmum

I thought near HH was a seperate booking category too and should be honoured, its not like a room request.

Checked in there last week and since the title is OKW lovers I won't post anything else!


----------



## LGithens

Meggysmum said:
			
		

> I thought near HH was a seperate booking category too and should be honoured, its not like a room request.
> 
> Checked in there last week and since the title is OKW lovers I won't post anything else!



Oh, we LOVE OKW too! I'm just disappointed. We used our entire year's points on this one special trip for our son, and planned our stay around being very close to the HH, since we got mugs. It's just not as convenient as it would have been. At least the Turtle Pond pool is close and we can refill there during the day. 
We are excited to experience the quieter areas of OKW, and being close to the bus stop and using internal trans, I'm sure this trip will be great.

I was just confused about the booking category and wish she simply would have explained the situation, instead of asking if we booked HH and when we said yes, ( I'm sure she hoped we didn't) she never touched that issue again, she just found us a closer to bus stop location and acted like there wasn't different booking categories. 

I don't want to appear to be complaining, I didn't press the issue with her, knowing it is what it is. I just curious is all, after reading past posts where I got the impression it was more of sure thing.


----------



## Deb & Bill

HHarea is a booking category that doesn't require additional points.  But, if like Chuck said, there was a maintenance issue, they wouldn't have anything for you.  It's a relatively small number of buildings.  Plus if someone failed to check out, they don't jump all over the guest who doesn't check out and you lose.  Sorry about that.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Deb & Bill said:


> HHarea is a booking category that doesn't require additional points.  But, if like Chuck said, there was a maintenance issue, they wouldn't have anything for you.  It's a relatively small number of buildings.  Plus if someone failed to check out, they don't jump all over the guest who doesn't check out and you lose.  Sorry about that.



Yes, and that last part is  just wrong on so many levels.  At the very least, the check in person should have offered an immediate explanation instead of just randomly placing them in a different category without explanation.  When people  "self extend" there should be some REAL consequences to THAT person...not the innocent one who is checking in.


----------



## trewin

I am going to be staying at okw in April.  Has anybody used the pack n plays-  are they in okay condition?


----------



## disneydreaming92701

AnnaS said:
			
		

> Don't know about the HH situation - maybe they overbooked???  We got no Welcome Home or Anniversary Pin when we checked in either last month.



:-(  it is sad that there was no welcome home. Wonder why there seems to be a lax behavior with this? Seems small but on of the things we love


----------



## SAT887

trewin said:
			
		

> I am going to be staying at okw in April.  Has anybody used the pack n plays-  are they in okay condition?



I used them on my last trip and they were in good condition. However, in the past I have requested maintenance bring one to swap out, due to something missing. This was an easy process too. It's usually something I check out as soon as I get in the room as to avoid any delays with nap or bedtime.


----------



## heynowirv

elyse43230 said:
			
		

> I just have to share...
> 
> With the Spring discount released this week, we have booked our June trip at OKW 2BV!!!!
> 
> I have NEVER stayed at OKW before (I'm a POFQ junkie!), but we are SO excited to stay there.
> 
> I have been reading this thread for months in hopes that a discount would allow us to book OKW and now we're going!
> 
> So excited!



What spring discount?


----------



## trewin

SAT887 said:
			
		

> I used them on my last trip and they were in good condition. However, in the past I have requested maintenance bring one to swap out, due to something missing. This was an easy process too. It's usually something I check out as soon as I get in the room as to avoid any delays with nap or bedtime.



Great! Thanks.


----------



## Wood Nymph

heynowirv said:


> What spring discount?



http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/

It is up to 30% on select dates through June 14th. I think the tickets are discounted, too.


----------



## trewin

heynowirv said:
			
		

> What spring discount?



30% off resort discount  okw, select dates this spring.


----------



## gonecrusin

disneydreaming92701 said:


> :-(  it is sad that there was no welcome home. Wonder why there seems to be a lax behavior with this? Seems small but on of the things we love



Haven't gotten a "Welcome home!" The past few visits.  We thought it was because our original guide left and they assigned us one in CA.  There were a few other issues with our guide so I called to inquire and they changed our guide to a more experienced one.  Still haven't gotten the welcomes we are used to.  Been members since 94 and just added more points on our last cruise (contract #6) not a word from our guide.  Oh well!


----------



## chalee94

gonecrusin said:


> Haven't gotten a "Welcome home!" The past few visits.  We thought it was because our original guide left and they assigned us one in CA.  There were a few other issues with our guide so I called to inquire and they changed our guide to a more experienced one.  Still haven't gotten the welcomes we are used to.  Been members since 94 and just added more points on our last cruise (contract #6) not a word from our guide.  Oh well!



"guide" is just the DVC word for "salesperson."

they are really just your contact if you want to buy more pts directly.  that's all.

(and adding more pts on a cruise probably meant that the commissions went to someone else, not your "guide.")


----------



## macleod1979

I concur


----------



## BEASLYBOO

When you say haven't gotten "Welcomed Home!" by your guide since acquiring new points, do you mean at the guard gate? We visit 4+ a year and I have to say I can't think of once that I wasn't welcomed home!  Even the somewhat surly/less than happy guard we've managed to get a few times at OKW manages to "welcome" us home after checking ID!


----------



## Belle5

What section should I request? We did not get the HH booking section.  We are staying with two boys ages 9 and 15.  This is our first visit to OKW, but we have been to Disney nearly every year so will spend a lot of time at the resort as the parks are not something we have to conquer commando style!  The boys will want to swim daily and use our refillable mugs. Me? I really, really do not want to hear the buses (I have read there are buildings where you hear their brakes squeaking a lot).  I would love a pretty water view.  Any suggestions?


----------



## bakenatj

Belle5 said:


> What section should I request? We did not get the HH booking section.  We are staying with two boys ages 9 and 15.  This is our first visit to OKW, but we have been to Disney nearly every year so will spend a lot of time at the resort as the parks are not something we have to conquer commando style!  The boys will want to swim daily and use our refillable mugs. Me? I really, really do not want to hear the buses (I have read there are buildings where you hear their brakes squeaking a lot).  I would love a pretty water view.  Any suggestions?



Request building 27, 62, or 63 in that order. Those are the next closest to the HH. We got building 27 for a last minute trip last July and we loved it.


----------



## OKW Lover

If your boys are happy with swimming at one of the non-themed pools then try the Turtle Pond area.


----------



## Belle5

OKW Lover said:


> If your boys are happy with swimming at one of the non-themed pools then try the Turtle Pond area.



Oh, we definitely want the themed pool area! It's one of the main reasons we chose OKW!


----------



## OKW Lover

Belle5 said:


> Oh, we definitely want the themed pool area! It's one of the main reasons we chose OKW!



In that case, with non-HH reservations, ask for a room in buildings 62-64.  This resort map may help you.


----------



## Belle5

OKW Lover said:


> In that case, with non-HH reservations, ask for a room in buildings 62-64.  This resort map may help you.



When should I request those buildings? I know at online check-in you are allowed to request two areas? What is the area called that has buildings 62-64?  Thanks so much!


----------



## okw2012

OKW Lover said:
			
		

> If your boys are happy with swimming at one of the non-themed pools then try the Turtle Pond area.



If you are going during winter, you may enjoy the Turtle Pond pool, which is kept warmer than the main pool. We just came back from a stay in building 35 and loved it. It is a reasonably short walk to HH (I must say we like walking) and also to the Turtle Pond pool.


----------



## bakenatj

Belle5 said:


> When should I request those buildings? I know at online check-in you are allowed to request two areas? What is the area called that has buildings 62-64?  Thanks so much!



Just call member services and add a request to your reservation. For future reference, if you use the DVC members site to book your reservation, you can put in the request at the time you book your room.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Also keep in mind that ANY room is only as far from the main pool as the nearest bus stop, and there are 5 of those!


----------



## chepic

dianeschlicht said:


> Also keep in mind that ANY room is only as far from the main pool as the nearest bus stop, and there are 5 of those!



Well said.  I would never be deterred from staying in a building because is looks "far" from the pool.  Turtle pond area is a 5 minute walk to the main pool.

Cheryl


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I tried doing a search for this first, but didn't find what I was looking for....I found the list of the big kitchen stuff, but I need to know what utensils there are beyond tableware.  I'm assuming there are the usual stirring spoons, spatulas and such for cooking, right?


----------



## OKW Lover

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I tried doing a search for this first, but didn't find what I was looking for....I found the list of the big kitchen stuff, but I need to know what utensils there are beyond tableware.  I'm assuming there are the usual stirring spoons, spatulas and such for cooking, right?



Yes, they have those things too.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

TinkerbelleMom said:


> but I need to know what utensils there are beyond tableware.  I'm assuming there are the usual stirring spoons, spatulas and such for cooking, right?



You'll find cutting boards, strainer, asst. knives (pairing, long carving etc.), and yes, spatula, stirring spoon, whisk, tongs, veg. peeler, measuring cup, measuring spoons, and also a wine opener!

If you're missing an item you need (and some things do go missing) just call housekeeping and they will bring you a replacement!

I love cooking in my OKW kitchen, they are well appointed!

Have fun!


----------



## happyann79

Love okw! Just wish they had more dining options.


----------



## Belle5

This is probably old news but with the new early online check-in that I used today, these were the check-in options (I was disappointed to see there was no option for "near the HH area" or "canal view"):

You may select up to 2 room requests.
Dual Bathroom Entrances 

Second Floor

Fairway View

Lower Floor 

Near Transportation 

Miller's Road Area

Peninsular Road Area 

South Point Road Area 

Old Turtle Pond Road Area


----------



## okw2012

Belle5 said:
			
		

> This is probably old news but with the new early online check-in that I used today, these were the check-in options (I was disappointed to see there was no option for "near the HH area" or "canal view"):
> 
> You may select up to 2 room requests.
> Dual Bathroom Entrances
> 
> Second Floor
> 
> Fairway View
> 
> Lower Floor
> 
> Near Transportation
> 
> Miller's Road Area
> 
> Peninsular Road Area
> 
> South Point Road Area
> 
> Old Turtle Pond Road Area



You can still call MS and later confirm with front desk to add more specific requests. I did the online checkin then called to request a 3rd floor and a water view, in addition to old turtle pond near a bus stop. Got exactly the building I wanted.


----------



## Jennifer16

I recall seeing a map on this site that had the buildings labeled according to the type of villa (i.e. grand villa), and hoping that someone may be able to redirect me to it ... just realized that we can make requests with the online check in earlier than I had originally thought.  We are going in March, staying in Grand (3 Bedroom) Villa ... want to be near a bus stop ... but don't want to hear the traffic from the outside road.  Travelling with wide range of ages (2 1/2 - 75) ... so building request is key for keeping everyone happy   I think the post also indicated the bus route through the resort?


----------



## SAT887

Jennifer16 said:
			
		

> I recall seeing a map on this site that had the buildings labeled according to the type of villa (i.e. grand villa), and hoping that someone may be able to redirect me to it ... just realized that we can make requests with the online check in earlier than I had originally thought.  We are going in March, staying in Grand (3 Bedroom) Villa ... want to be near a bus stop ... but don't want to hear the traffic from the outside road.  Travelling with wide range of ages (2 1/2 - 75) ... so building request is key for keeping everyone happy   I think the post also indicated the bus route through the resort?








Hope it helps! Also just stayed in building 4822, close to bus stop, quiet pool and I didn't hear road noise. We traveled with a similarly aged group (1.5-61) and we all LOVED the building. Even my mom who hates staying away from the HH area. Peninsular RD is the first stop and HH is the last.


----------



## OKW Lover

Try the third post in this thread


----------



## Chuck S

SAT887 said:


> Hope it helps! Also just stayed in building 4822, close to bus stop, quiet pool and I didn't hear road noise. We traveled with a similarly aged group (1.5-61) and we all LOVED the building. Even my mom who hates staying away from the HH area. Peninsular RD is the first stop and HH is the last.



Just a reminder that the GV in bldg 48 is a first floor level entry H.A. unit.  Based on my experience with room types other than a CV, I think the quietest non-H.A. locations would be bldg 15, 16, 19, 43  and 53, though 53.


----------



## MarkF0wle

SAT887 said:


> Hope it helps! Also just stayed in building 4822, close to bus stop, quiet pool and I didn't hear road noise. We traveled with a similarly aged group (1.5-61) and we all LOVED the building. Even my mom who hates staying away from the HH area. Peninsular RD is the first stop and HH is the last.



I think I am missing something incredibly basic. But on this map what does the red boxes indicate. The legend says M.A.?

I cannot for the life of my fathom what it means.


----------



## Chuck S

MarkF0wle said:


> I think I am missing something incredibly basic. But on this map what does the red boxes indicate. The legend says M.A.?
> 
> I cannot for the life of my fathom what it means.



It is H.A., meaning that those building have some handicap modified units in them.  (Roll-in showers, lower counters, less cabinet space, etc.)  All of those units should be on the first floor; 2nd and 3rd floor units would be unmodified.  Except for bldg 63, as it has an elevator for access.


----------



## MarkF0wle

Chuck S said:


> It is H.A., meaning that those building have some handicap modified units in them.  (Roll-in showers, lower counters, less cabinet space, etc.)  All of those units should be on the first floor; 2nd and 3rd floor units would be unmodified.  Except for bldg 63, as it has an elevator for access.



Thank you! That makes complete sense, just as I knew it would be a simple answer. I just couldn't connect the dots.


----------



## SAT887

Chuck S said:
			
		

> It is H.A., meaning that those building have some handicap modified units in them.  (Roll-in showers, lower counters, less cabinet space, etc.)  All of those units should be on the first floor; 2nd and 3rd floor units would be unmodified.  Except for bldg 63, as it has an elevator for access.



4822 is on the second floor.  It was not HA


----------



## Jennifer16

Just got off the phone with a Cast Member at OKW.  I was told that ALL GVs have an elevator.  Can someone confirm that this is correct ... I do not recall seeing this listed anywhere.  We are thinking of getting my Mom a scooter and we were not sure about where to store it ... this is when I was told about each GV having an elevator.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chepic

Jennifer16 said:


> Just got off the phone with a Cast Member at OKW.  I was told that ALL GVs have an elevator.  Can someone confirm that this is correct ... I do not recall seeing this listed anywhere.  We are thinking of getting my Mom a scooter and we were not sure about where to store it ... this is when I was told about each GV having an elevator.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated.



Unless they added them in the past 2 years, the GV we had did not have an elevator.  If you look at the map that they just posted above you can see where the Grandvillas are (in yellow) and which ones have an elevator.

cheryl


----------



## Pirate Granny

No, Only Bldg 63 has a GV and an elevator.  There is one I believe by South Point road that is on the 1 and 2 floor, but no elevator to that second floor.


----------



## Chuck S

Jennifer16 said:


> Just got off the phone with a Cast Member at OKW.  I was told that ALL GVs have an elevator.  Can someone confirm that this is correct ... I do not recall seeing this listed anywhere.  We are thinking of getting my Mom a scooter and we were not sure about where to store it ... this is when I was told about each GV having an elevator.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated.



There is no elevator access to any GVs except those in bldg 63.  There is first floor entry GV in bldg 48.  

None of the GVs will have an elevator for access to the the upstairs sleeping areas, anyone requiring a wheelchair or ECV will be limited to the master bedroom and bathing area, dining room, living room, kitchen and balcony.

Even if you called the resorts direct number, it is unlikely you actually spoke to anyone at the resort...those calls go to a central virtual front desk call center, which may not even be located on property.


----------



## gray52

We just returned from a week at OKW! Our first home just keeps getting better and better. This was our first time in a 2BR (8 people) and i must say, it felt HUGE!

The week didn't start out very well... there's some rehabbing going on in building 13 and when we arrived, they tried to put us in building 29... "You're in building 29, near the hospitality house". When i said i had booked HH, her response was, "Oh yes... look here... you are right near the HH and next to a bus stop too." After a brief pause, I kindly explained that i booked at 11-months... and did the online check-in at 10-days. While i knew that really didn't guarantee anything, i pushed the fact. She brought in her supervisor and i explained it all to her. I let her know that i booked HH and i wanted a 2BR in the HH area... or i would accept two 1BR in the same building anywhere. We compromised with a 2BR in building 62... which is our favorite building at OKW anyway, so it all turned out well. I am still a little annoyed that we could have ended up in building 29... i mean, they know a rehab is going to take place months in advance.
Anyway... OKW is still the great place we have grown to love. Considering skipping BWV next year and returning to OKW. 

Oh... and NEVER again during marathon weekend.


----------



## dianeschlicht

gray52 said:


> We just returned from a week at OKW! Our first home just keeps getting better and better. This was our first time in a 2BR (8 people) and i must say, it felt HUGE!
> 
> The week didn't start out very well... there's some rehabbing going on in building 13 and when we arrived, they tried to put us in building 29... "You're in building 29, near the hospitality house". When i said i had booked HH, her response was, "Oh yes... look here... you are right near the HH and next to a bus stop too." After a brief pause, I kindly explained that i booked at 11-months... and did the online check-in at 10-days. While i knew that really didn't guarantee anything, i pushed the fact. She brought in her supervisor and i explained it all to her. I let her know that i booked HH and i wanted a 2BR in the HH area... or i would accept two 1BR in the same building anywhere. We compromised with a 2BR in building 62... which is our favorite building at OKW anyway, so it all turned out well. I am still a little annoyed that we could have ended up in building 29... i mean, they know a rehab is going to take place months in advance.
> Anyway... OKW is still the great place we have grown to love. Considering skipping BWV next year and returning to OKW.
> 
> Oh... and NEVER again during marathon weekend.


It sounds like the person checking you in was trying to pull the wool over your eyes and "hoping" you didn't really know which buildings were in the HH category.  That makes me a little sad that our great customer service we have always gotten from the desk workers at OKW is waning.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

gray52 said:


> We just returned from a week at OKW! Our first home just keeps getting better and better. This was our first time in a 2BR (8 people) and i must say, it felt HUGE! :


We always travel with 6-8 and I have to tell you since 1st booking a 2br, 11 years ago, we've never looked back!  OKW/DVC has spoiled us!

I was just sitting here, looking out of the window, thinking, "Gosh I'd love to be on my villa balcony at OKW, sipping coffee!  Time to book another trip!


----------



## Chuck S

dianeschlicht said:


> It sounds like the person checking you in was trying to pull the wool over your eyes and "hoping" you didn't really know which buildings were in the HH category.  That makes me a little sad that our great customer service we have always gotten from the desk workers at OKW is waning.




I wouldn't say there was any wool being pulled.  If building 13 was down for renovation or repair, and knowing that they often try to hold the 60s buildings for those with mobility issues because they have elevators, then bldgs 15, 16, 27, 28 and 29 would seem to be reasonable alternatives.  Not all rehabs and renovations are scheduled months/weeks in advance.  There could have been a major unscheduled last minute problem with bldg 13, like a water leak, A/C and heating failure or a room could have been pretty much trashed by a recent occupant and it needed repainting.

Bldg 13 does have some HA units, so it is reasonable to assume that they were trying to reassign the people needing wheelchairs and ecvs to the 60s buildings, rather than the building with stairs.


----------



## gray52

Chuck S said:


> I wouldn't say there was any wool being pulled.  If building 13 was down for renovation or repair, and knowing that they often try to hold the 60s buildings for those with mobility issues because they have elevators, then bldgs 15, 16, 27, 28 and 29 would seem to be reasonable alternatives.  Not all rehabs and renovations are scheduled months/weeks in advance.  There could have been a major unscheduled last minute problem with bldg 13, like a water leak, A/C and heating failure or a room could have been pretty much trashed by a recent occupant and it needed repainting.
> 
> Bldg 13 does have some HA units, so it is reasonable to assume that they were trying to reassign the people needing wheelchairs and ecvs to the 60s buildings, rather than the building with stairs.



The work going on at building 13 didn't look to be minor. Orange barricades around the entire building and scaffolding isn't something that is usually a minor or last minute issue. 15, 16 and 27 i could see... but 28 & 29 are a stretch at best.
I didn't mind that i was re-assigned as much as i did the fact that they tried to switch it and hope i didn't realize. It wasn't until she realized i wasn't going away that she brought in help.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Chuck S said:


> I wouldn't say there was any wool being pulled.  If building 13 was down for renovation or repair, and knowing that they often try to hold the 60s buildings for those with mobility issues because they have elevators, then bldgs 15, 16, 27, 28 and 29 would seem to be reasonable alternatives.  Not all rehabs and renovations are scheduled months/weeks in advance.  There could have been a major unscheduled last minute problem with bldg 13, like a water leak, A/C and heating failure or a room could have been pretty much trashed by a recent occupant and it needed repainting.
> 
> Bldg 13 does have some HA units, so it is reasonable to assume that they were trying to reassign the people needing wheelchairs and ecvs to the 60s buildings, rather than the building with stairs.



I understand that, Chuck, but the attitude of the front desk person to act as though building 29 WAS in the HH booking category is what I was referring to.  Frankly, one of my favorite buildings is 15, and I always HOPE I get that one.


----------



## LGithens

Just an update to my previous post about booking a HH villa, and it not being available at check in. 

I sent an email to Member Services, explaining what had happened and just wanted a clarification as to what "booking category" actually meant.  IE, actual booking category or merely a request that is usually met. 
I received a call from member services, and as I had requested, they researched our reservation, spoke with manager, back office, and front desk CM, to try to determine what went wrong. First off they assured me that it is actually a booking category and we should have had a room in the HH area. From their investigating, it appears someone in the back office had removed the HH category, putting us in a standard.  The front desk only saw us as being in a standard booking, so when we questioned the room placement, she thought we were trying to get an upgrade, which was not available. They of course apologized for the error and we did receive compensation. 

I've learned that at check in, we should have been a little more demanding of an explanation to why we weren't able to get what we booked.  I felt that I was being difficult enough as it was, but actually, I should have pressed the issue a tad more. But at the time, I wasn't 100% sure the booking category Really meant that much. But I've learned it is.

 DVC is genuinely sorry that this happened, and they made it right.


----------



## Pinkocto

I have always found Disney customer service outstanding. I'm so glad they  figured out what happened.


----------



## DizDragonfly

LGithens said:


> The front desk only saw us as being in a standard booking, so when we questioned the room placement, she thought we were trying to get an upgrade, which was not available. They of course apologized for the error and we did receive compensation.



Glad you were compensated, but there's no reason for them to have thought that you were trying to get an "upgrade".  HH is the same cost in points as non-HH is.  If anything it's a side-grade.  Good to hear that you are satisfied with the resolution.  Hopefully, they will learn from this and not make the same error again.


----------



## dianeschlicht

LGithens said:


> Just an update to my previous post about booking a HH villa, and it not being available at check in.
> 
> I sent an email to Member Services, explaining what had happened and just wanted a clarification as to what "booking category" actually meant.  IE, actual booking category or merely a request that is usually met.
> I received a call from member services, and as I had requested, they researched our reservation, spoke with manager, back office, and front desk CM, to try to determine what went wrong. First off they assured me that it is actually a booking category and we should have had a room in the HH area. From their investigating, it appears someone in the back office had removed the HH category, putting us in a standard.  The front desk only saw us as being in a standard booking, so when we questioned the room placement, she thought we were trying to get an upgrade, which was not available. They of course apologized for the error and we did receive compensation.
> 
> I've learned that at check in, we should have been a little more demanding of an explanation to why we weren't able to get what we booked.  I felt that I was being difficult enough as it was, but actually, I should have pressed the issue a tad more. But at the time, I wasn't 100% sure the booking category Really meant that much. But I've learned it is.
> 
> DVC is genuinely sorry that this happened, and they made it right.


Glad you at least got a good explanation.


----------



## gonecrusin

chalee94 said:


> "guide" is just the DVC word for "salesperson."
> 
> they are really just your contact if you want to buy more pts directly.  that's all.
> 
> (and adding more pts on a cruise probably meant that the commissions went to someone else, not your "guide.")



Of the 19 years we have been members the first 15 years our guide has been in touch with us many times just to check in.  The last few years and the new generation of sales people don't consider themselves anything other than that.  What can I do for them.  Very sad!  I asked when we purchased an additional contract and our 'guide' assigned to us gets the commission.


----------



## gonecrusin

LGithens said:


> Just an update to my previous post about booking a HH villa, and it not being available at check in.
> 
> I sent an email to Member Services, explaining what had happened and just wanted a clarification as to what "booking category" actually meant.  IE, actual booking category or merely a request that is usually met.
> I received a call from member services, and as I had requested, they researched our reservation, spoke with manager, back office, and front desk CM, to try to determine what went wrong. First off they assured me that it is actually a booking category and we should have had a room in the HH area. From their investigating, it appears someone in the back office had removed the HH category, putting us in a standard.  The front desk only saw us as being in a standard booking, so when we questioned the room placement, she thought we were trying to get an upgrade, which was not available. They of course apologized for the error and we did receive compensation.
> 
> I've learned that at check in, we should have been a little more demanding of an explanation to why we weren't able to get what we booked.  I felt that I was being difficult enough as it was, but actually, I should have pressed the issue a tad more. But at the time, I wasn't 100% sure the booking category Really meant that much. But I've learned it is.
> 
> DVC is genuinely sorry that this happened, and they made it right.



I don't know if you were compensated with a return of points (if you are a DVC member) but if you were beware. Had a big mix up a few years ago and they gave us our points back and they originally did and than after about 8 months they took them back no explanation and could not get it resolved.


----------



## Dee77

Just booked OKW this week for our stay in August!!! My family could stay there every time. We love it!!!


----------



## Disfanx4

Just booked August trip and started official countdown 208 days and counting!  Love love OKW.  Friends think I'm nuts but oh we'll lol


----------



## mlittig

I am also staying at Old Key West  in August


----------



## Candy Orlando

I'm sitting by the pool. I love OKW!!


----------



## Belle5

Candy Orlando said:


> I'm sitting by the pool. I love OKW!!




Lucky!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm at OKW now, my sister checked in yesterday & I'm joining her for the night.  It's the second floor, a bit hard for me, but my sister didn't realize I requested first floor or elevator building, so when they told her second floor, she said fine.  

We're in building 20, never would pick it as the turn around for the busses is right here, BUT we are on the water side, in most area and our view is wonderful!!

Tonight is my last night go DVC staying since December 30th.  I have a few days with family until hubby flies down to drive home with me.

It's been a great stay overall!  I was upgraded to pool view from standard view at BWV.  Otherwise, it's been an ineventful, wonderful stay!

Bobbi


----------



## ercrbc

We just got back from a long weekend at OKW.  We stayed in bldg 14 in Sept 2010, right before that area was renovated.  We loved it so much we bought a resale contract.  We have been trying other resorts the last few trips (BWV, AKV, HHI, WLV) and it was so nice to come back 'home' to OKW.  

We stayed in bldg 19.  We liked the renovations, and really enjoyed the Millers Rd area.  It was an easy walk to the HH, we walked several times to the main pool, CH, Olivias, and to the boat to DTD.  I forgot the baby's swim diaper and made the walk back to the room and then back to the pool in under 15min.  We rode a bus to the MK and to Epcot and our 1yo LOVED the bus.  She was not happy when we loaded her into the car to go to HS one morning.  She kept pointing to the bus stop and made her 'angry face' lol

My big kids (7 and 4) had a blast at the pool, enjoyed seeing ducks and other birds outside the balcony, and were so excited about making shark tooth necklaces at the CH one afternoon.  

DH and I both said we will be crazy to stay anywhere but OKW in the future.  Nothing beats getting out of the car 10ft in front of your room to unload.  Not to mention the room size for the pts.  We just love OKW


----------



## Candy Orlando

I'm sitting by the pool again today. It's a beautiful day at OKW. I love the music playing and the sun is so warm. I love, love, love OKW.


----------



## boundfordisney

we are staying 2 nights before our cruise in March, first stay  and am sooo looking forward to checking it out. We have a 1 bedroom booked and have requested 3 rd floor building 32  any thoughts on this? Havent seen anyone commenting on this building that I can recall. Any input is welcomed!


----------



## Chuck S

32 will be behind the bus stop, but there is usually not too much noise.  I like buildings 30 to 33, as well as 35.

You are aware that there are no elevators at OKW, except in buildings 61, 62 or 63?  You will have stairs.  OKW was designed and built before the ADA required as much access for wheelchairs as it does now.  Buildings 61, 62 and 63 were added later, so they have elevators.


----------



## dianeschlicht

bobbiwoz said:


> I'm at OKW now, my sister checked in yesterday & I'm joining her for the night.  It's the second floor, a bit hard for me, but my sister didn't realize I requested first floor or elevator building, so when they told her second floor, she said fine.
> 
> We're in building 20, never would pick it as the turn around for the busses is right here, BUT we are on the water side, in most area and our view is wonderful!!
> 
> Tonight is my last night go DVC staying since December 30th.  I have a few days with family until hubby flies down to drive home with me.
> 
> It's been a great stay overall!  I was upgraded to pool view from standard view at BWV.  Otherwise, it's been an ineventful, wonderful stay!
> 
> Bobbi


Bobbi, I think the views from building 20 are some of the best at OKW.   That is especially true when the sun is coming up.  FYI, I have never noticed the bus noise in the  bus turn around buildings, and we have stayed in 20/21 and 51/52 several times.

FYI, you are actually lucky to be on the second floor of 20, since that building has GVs in it, and it's much better to be NEXT to a GV than it is to be UNDER a GV.


----------



## okw2012

boundfordisney said:


> we are staying 2 nights before our cruise in March, first stay  and am sooo looking forward to checking it out. We have a 1 bedroom booked and have requested 3 rd floor building 32  any thoughts on this? Havent seen anyone commenting on this building that I can recall. Any input is welcomed!



Building 32 is fine. I like building 35 as well in that area. Further away from the buses (but about as close to the bus stop), and slightly closer to the quiet pool! Walking to HH is of course faster from building 32.

In addition to requesting 3rd floor building 32, you could add requests for old turtle pond, near the bus stop. So if building 32 is not available, you'll still be in this general area (maybe in 35!)

I'm sure you'll have a great time at OKW, I can't wait to be back!


----------



## boundfordisney

Thank you for the info   didnt think about the bus area but even if there is some noise it wont bother me, 2 teen grandkids and a dh who can sleep through anything so noise isnt a issue. Im sooo looking forward to our stay here but Im thinking it just may spoil us as far as future trips and  booking somewhere else. Having a 1 bedroom will sure be nice to have more space, did have the poly booked  but changed to okw for more room, we have stayed at cbr. the yacht club and poly on past trips  but this is a first for the 1 bedroom.


----------



## dianeschlicht

boundfordisney said:


> Thank you for the info   didnt think about the bus area but even if there is some noise it wont bother me, 2 teen grandkids and a dh who can sleep through anything so noise isnt a issue. Im sooo looking forward to our stay here but Im thinking it just may spoil us as far as future trips and  booking somewhere else. Having a 1 bedroom will sure be nice to have more space, did have the poly booked  but changed to okw for more room, we have stayed at cbr. the yacht club and poly on past trips  but this is a first for the 1 bedroom.



Okay, so if you are in a 1 bedroom, you will have NO issues with bus sound.  It's mostly the studios (or second bedrooms) that hear the bus noise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

dianeschlicht said:


> Bobbi, I think the views from building 20 are some of the best at OKW.   That is especially true when the sun is coming up.  FYI, I have never noticed the bus noise in the  bus turn around buildings, and we have stayed in 20/21 and 51/52 several times.
> 
> FYI, you are actually lucky to be on the second floor of 20, since that building has GVs in it, and it's much better to be NEXT to a GV than it is to be UNDER a GV.



Thanks for the info.  There was no 3rd floor above us, we were very lucky!!!


----------



## boundfordisney

dianeschlicht said:


> Okay, so if you are in a 1 bedroom, you will have NO issues with bus sound.  It's mostly the studios (or second bedrooms) that hear the bus noise.



oh sounds even better  thanks for letting me know this!


----------



## SueM in MN

Chuck S said:


> 32 will be behind the bus stop, but there is usually not too much noise.  I like buildings 30 to 33, as well as 35.
> 
> You are aware that there are no elevators at OKW, except in buildings 61, 62 or 63?  You will have stairs.  OKW was designed and built before the ADA required as much access for wheelchairs as it does now.  Buildings 61, 62 and 63 were added later, so they have elevators.


Elevators are still not required under the ADA unless a building is more than 2 floors, so since most of OKW is only 2 floors, they would be exempt from needing elevators anyway.

Buildings 61, 62 and 63 are 3 stories.


----------



## LGithens

SueM in MN said:
			
		

> Elevators are still not required under the ADA unless a building is more than 2 floors, so since most of OKW is only 2 floors, they would be exempt from needing elevators anyway.
> 
> Buildings 61, 62 and 63 are 3 stories.



We were in 32 and were on the 3rd floor. 

In earlier posts, I shared our issue at check in of how we didn't get our booking category. In trying to find us a good location, my husband kept asking the CM, is that the top floor? I turned to him and said, there is no elevator. So we take 32,  3rd floor, they drive us and our luggage to the building in a van. My husband, who prefers to take his own luggage, is trying to tell the CM that we got it, but of course the CM, knows he has to help take the bags up. My husband looks at me and says "where's the elevator?"  Lol, I roll my eyes, and said "I said there isn't an elevator!" My husband insists there's an elevator, but of course I was right. The location by the bus stop was perfect, but since we're getting older,the steps weren't as much fun. 
And see, I knew he doesn't really listen to me!


----------



## downontheBW

Anyone staying at OKW next week probably would have received this but thought I'd share anyway.  We just got a letter saying that the Sandcastle pool will be closed Mon, Feb 4 and Tues, Feb 5.  Below is the quote from the letter.

_In order for Disney's Old Key West Resort to continue to create magical Guest experiences, it is necessary for us to conduct maintenance from time to time.  As a result, we will temporarily close our Sandcastle Pool from February 4-5, 2013  We expect the pool to reopen by mid-week.

During this time, the High Rock Springs Pool at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa will be available for your enjoyment.  Transportation will be available for Guests wishing to take advantage of the nearby pool experience._​
It would be nice if the transportation to SSR was by boat but I doubt it.  Looking at the 10-day outlook for weather at Disney, it'll probably be too cold to be in the pool much anyway 

Heidi


----------



## Deb & Bill

LGithens said:


> We were in 32 and were on the 3rd floor.
> 
> In earlier posts, I shared our issue at check in of how we didn't get our booking category. In trying to find us a good location, my husband kept asking the CM, is that the top floor? I turned to him and said, there is no elevator. So we take 32,  3rd floor, they drive us and our luggage to the building in a van. My husband, who prefers to take his own luggage, is trying to tell the CM that we got it, but of course the CM, knows he has to help take the bags up. My husband looks at me and says "where's the elevator?"  Lol, I roll my eyes, and said "I said there isn't an elevator!" My husband insists there's an elevator, but of course I was right. The location by the bus stop was perfect, but since we're getting older,the steps weren't as much fun.
> And see, I knew he doesn't really listen to me!



Ah, selective hearing..


----------



## bababear_50

Ah "Home Sweet Home" very soon.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Deesknee

bababear_50 said:


> Ah "Home Sweet Home" very soon.
> 
> Hugs Mel



count me as a jealous one.  But happy for you.   Have fun!


----------



## smjj

It looks as if we probably will be in bldg. 25 this next Thanksgiving. We requested a GV close to HH and were given this request. Has anyone stayed in this bldg. and can you describe it? We have stayed at OKW many times but never in this area, thanks in advance....smjj


----------



## Chuck S

Many years ago, before there was a near HH category, we were placed in one of those buildings, I don't remember which one exactly.  It was great, very convenient to HH, but not one of the buildings where you have to fight for parking, like 11 to 14.


----------



## SusieBea

smjj said:


> It looks as if we probably will be in bldg. 25 this next Thanksgiving. We requested a GV close to HH and were given this request. Has anyone stayed in this bldg. and can you describe it? We have stayed at OKW many times but never in this area, thanks in advance....smjj



We usually request Turtle Pond because I like that quiet pool, but we stayed in a GV in bldg 25 in October.  We had never stayed in that area before, but I booked the HH category for that trip so we would be near the feature pool.  Bldg 25 is the only building in the HH category with GVs. It was very nice, nice view of the golf course, very close to the Pennisular Road bus stop, and, of course, within easy walking distance of the main area.


----------



## smjj

SusieBea said:


> We usually request Turtle Pond because I like that quiet pool, but we stayed in a GV in bldg 25 in October.  We had never stayed in that area before, but I booked the HH category for that trip so we would be near the feature pool.  Bldg 25 is the only building in the HH category with GVs. It was very nice, nice view of the golf course, very close to the Pennisular Road bus stop, and, of course, within easy walking distance of the main area.



Great, that is just what I wanted to hear. We are taking the entire family this next Thanksgiving and there will be 10 of us and that includes 4 small ones. Thanks for the info....smjj


----------



## jwgm2012

Joining this thread as we'll be staying at OKW in June. June 10-14, celebrating my DD's 15th birthday. We booked through David's and have a 2bdrm villa. I wish I would've done my research before we booked so I would've been able to have the owners make room requests upon booking. 

Actually, OKW wasn't what we were originally looking for, our first choice was a 2bdrm at AK but from all I've read, I'm beginning to realize how much better we are at OKW and lucky there we didn't get our first choice. 

We're a semi-blended family of 6 with older kiddos that will appreciate the space. 

I'm hoping to ask for a 2bdrm villa, 3rd floor in buildings 62, 63, 64, 45 & 46. I know the first three are mainly held for those with elevator needs. While my DBF isn't of ABSOLUTE need, he does experience back issues and heel pain after many hours on his feet. Being close to the HH will also be appreciated as the kids can make their way over and enjoy the community hall and different sport courts without us feeling like we have to go also.


----------



## teresadisney

We are a group of 10. Two families of 5, but close enough that we will be splitting the rooms differently.  We booked 3 studio suites (OKW).  Did we make a mistake? A 3 bedroom was just such a price jump.


----------



## chepic

teresadisney said:


> We are a group of 10. Two families of 5, but close enough that we will be splitting the rooms differently.  We booked 3 studio suites (OKW).  Did we make a mistake? A 3 bedroom was just such a price jump.



It depends on what you are planning on doing.  If you really need a full kitchen, you will miss out on that.  The studios have limited kitchen supplies.  If you only really need it to sleep, you will be fine.

We have done the 2 bed and 1 studio before and that worked for us.

Cheryl


----------



## Deb & Bill

teresadisney said:


> We are a group of 10. Two families of 5, but close enough that we will be splitting the rooms differently.  We booked 3 studio suites (OKW).  Did we make a mistake? A 3 bedroom was just such a price jump.



You do know that no studio connects to another studio, right?  And most studios are on the ends of the building at OKW.  So you might have one over the other and still another at the other end of the building.  If any of the family members are under 17, they will need an adult staying in the studio with them.  So Mom and Dad may have to split up with the kids. 

And DVC doesn't have suites. They are villas.  Suites are a totally different type of lodging.


----------



## teresadisney

Deb & Bill said:


> You do know that no studio connects to another studio, right?  And most studios are on the ends of the building at OKW.  So you might have one over the other and still another at the other end of the building.  If any of the family members are under 17, they will need an adult staying in the studio with them.  So Mom and Dad may have to split up with the kids.
> 
> And DVC doesn't have suites. They are villas.  Suites are a totally different type of lodging.



Sorry, that was my mistype, yes I understand that they are just studios and not  suites.  I also know that the rooms will not be connected.  Does anyone know how many studios are in each building.  If I understand correctly there are two different size building.  Thanks for answering I know my questions may seem strange.


----------



## dianeschlicht

teresadisney said:


> Sorry, that was my mistype, yes I understand that they are just studios and not  suites.  I also know that the rooms will not be connected.  Does anyone know how many studios are in each building.  If I understand correctly there are two different size building.  Thanks for answering I know my questions may seem strange.



There are quite a few different styles of buildings at OKW...Certainly not just two.  Some buildings are 2 stories and some are 3.  ALL studios are on the outside ends of the buildings with the exception of what I call the "H" shaped buildings.  Those will have some interior "corner" studios.  Most buildings would have a minimum of 4 studios.


----------



## Chuck S

When booking multiple studios, be sure Member Services notes "Traveling with" on all 3 reservations.  They will put you as close as possible.

When traveling with a group, I've had studios that were right next to each other in the H shaped buildings, studios that were one on top of the other, and studios that were in adjacent buildings, like bldg 19 and 20.  Occasionally we've gotten then in the same building, but at opposite ends.  All in all, none were what I would call "inconvenient," and everyone had a great time.  And sometimes, you don't WANT to be right next door, as each family unit needs a little bit of down time away from the others.


----------



## disneyvacalover

Does any one have any pictures of the current refurb to the sandcastle slide?
We will be there 2/11-2/22 and are hoping the refurb will be completed sooner than the scheduled end dat of 2/15.

TIA!


----------



## bookwormde

I stayed in the one on the left as you face the building a couple of year ago. It was large and nice, the view was good but not spectacular. Easy walk to the HH. Everyone should do a GV at least once!


----------



## Jennifer16

Wondering if bed rails (for a toddler) are available from Guest Services ... or would this be something we would need to rent from an offsite company?  If they are available, how would you go about requesting them?


----------



## Checkers

Jennifer16 said:


> Wondering if bed rails (for a toddler) are available from Guest Services ... or would this be something we would need to rent from an offsite company?  If they are available, how would you go about requesting them?



Yes you can request bed rails when you arrive.  We have even forgotten to request them and just called housekeeping and they were delivered to us.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

bookwormde said:


> Everyone should do a GV at least once!


 Love them too! My son, then 5, can't we stay in a GV every time?  Wish that we could!


----------



## heynowirv

bababear_50 said:
			
		

> And for my closing remarks for the evening
> I hear the Gurggling (sp) Suitcase has the best bartenders in WDW



Naaaa. That belongs to California Grill.


----------



## Tony-NJ

Hi folks - Love OKW! I also love a golf course view - I was wondering if anyone can recommend a great 2 BR building that overlooks one of the fairway's -  Where they tee off? This totally relaxes me in the afternoon - love to sit with a glass of wine and watch the tee off. 

Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Tony-NJ said:


> Hi folks - Love OKW! I also love a golf course view - I was wondering if anyone can recommend a great 2 BR building that overlooks one of the fairway's -  Where they tee off? This totally relaxes me in the afternoon - love to sit with a glass of wine and watch the tee off.
> 
> Thanks!



Bldg 15.  We stayed in a GV in that building, but I'm sure there are two bedroom villas also in that building.  I spent  lot of time on the porch watching the golfers.


----------



## chepic

Tony-NJ said:


> Hi folks - Love OKW! I also love a golf course view - I was wondering if anyone can recommend a great 2 BR building that overlooks one of the fairway's -  Where they tee off? This totally relaxes me in the afternoon - love to sit with a glass of wine and watch the tee off.
> 
> Thanks!



We've stayed in a few different buildings but you need to be 2nd floor or higher I found since the trees seem to get in the way.
#28, 48, and 24 are a few that we stayed in with a good view.  

I also find that anywhere on the course is good because to see the golfers try and get out of the spots they get themselves in is entertaining.    Seen a few balls kicked back into play!!!!

Cheryl


----------



## tlynk

OKW Lover said:


> In that case, with non-HH reservations, ask for a room in buildings 62-64.  This resort map may help you.



Thank you for the map! It is very helpful!


----------



## knov278

Leaving from our very first stay at okw. I'm hooked! What a great resort! So quiet and beautiful! Only stayed 2 nights but we will be back again. Total hidden gem!


----------



## Shazzie B

HI OKW lovers really looking forward to staying here for the 1st time in Sept.

Early days I know, still 6 months until we go, but I'd really like some advise on which rooms to request please. We've booked a 1 bedroom villa and the kids - 2 teenagers will be sleeping in the lounge so my requests so far are;

Top floor room (views & not having neighbours above)
Entrance to bathroom through laundry - not just bedroom (is this still just buildings 30 & above?)

Is there anything else I should take into consideration; we won't have a car with us but with 5 bus stops & older kids walk doesn't bother us. We do like to swim after our park visits but not worried about being near the main pool.

Any advise welcome


----------



## dianeschlicht

Deb & Bill said:


> Bldg 15.  We stayed in a GV in that building, but I'm sure there are two bedroom villas also in that building.  I spent  lot of time on the porch watching the golfers.



Building 15 is our favorite GV building!  Love to harass them when they hit it in the pond!


----------



## amym2

Shazzie B said:


> HI OKW lovers really looking forward to staying here for the 1st time in Sept.
> 
> Early days I know, still 6 months until we go, but I'd really like some advise on which rooms to request please. We've booked a 1 bedroom villa and the kids - 2 teenagers will be sleeping in the lounge so my requests so far are;
> 
> Top floor room (views & not having neighbours above)
> Entrance to bathroom through laundry - not just bedroom (is this still just buildings 30 & above?)
> 
> Is there anything else I should take into consideration; we won't have a car with us but with 5 bus stops & older kids walk doesn't bother us. We do like to swim after our park visits but not worried about being near the main pool.
> 
> Any advise welcome



We had our first OKW stay last October and ended up in building 35 in the Turtle Pond area.  We loved it!  Short walk to HH, bathroom entrance through laundry room, bus stop just across the street.  Only thing I would have changed would have been to request top floor.  We were first floor and the A/C unit just outside the master bedroom was a bit loud.  If we had neighbors above us, we never heard them, so that wasn't an issue.  

Yes, bathroom entrances through laundry are still just buildings 30+.


----------



## Shazzie B

Thanks Aym2, yes Turtle Pool area looks nice, and as I've found out that there's a 'mug re-fill station' there too during the day. I think our main request will be 'Dual Entrance' to bathroom. I'm guessing in reality that no-where's that long a walk to HH for 4 fit adults who don't mind walking - it just the resort looks huge from the map. We stayed at Coronado Springs a few years back and that walk didn't bother us - helps burn off some calories from all your lovely food, we're on DDP and plan to take full advatage


----------



## okw2012

amym2 said:
			
		

> We had our first OKW stay last October and ended up in building 35 in the Turtle Pond area.  We loved it!  Short walk to HH, bathroom entrance through laundry room, bus stop just across the street.  Only thing I would have changed would have been to request top floor.  We were first floor and the A/C unit just outside the master bedroom was a bit loud.  If we had neighbors above us, we never heard them, so that wasn't an issue.
> 
> Yes, bathroom entrances through laundry are still just buildings 30+.



We love the Turtle Pond area and quiet pool!

2nd floor is also nice. In 3 story buildings such as 35 your view on 3rd floor is limited by the vegetation as you are at the canopy level.


----------



## zeferjen

I am so sorry if this has been asked. I did try a search but had no luck. I have two younger kids (soon to be 5 and 6). We will be staying at OKW over spring break in a studio. Can someone suggest a room request for us? Every day pool use will be important and we will be using the buses for transportation to the park. We did not get HH booking.


----------



## Deb & Bill

zeferjen said:


> I am so sorry if this has been asked. I did try a search but had no luck. I have two younger kids (soon to be 5 and 6). We will be staying at OKW over spring break in a studio. Can someone suggest a room request for us? Every day pool use will be important and we will be using the buses for transportation to the park. We did not get HH booking.



You are in luck.  Every building at OKW is close to a bus stop and a pool.  There are four pools at OKW, one is themed (hear the Hospitality House).  And there are five bus stops. And if you want to go to a diffferent pool at OKW, you can hop any bus to get to the HH.  When you want to go back to your villa, walk over to Peninsular Road bus stop (just across the bridge from HH) and take a bus from there to your area.  But if you walk it, it is still only about ten minutes away or less.


----------



## chepic

zeferjen said:


> I am so sorry if this has been asked. I did try a search but had no luck. I have two younger kids (soon to be 5 and 6). We will be staying at OKW over spring break in a studio. Can someone suggest a room request for us? Every day pool use will be important and we will be using the buses for transportation to the park. We did not get HH booking.



Honestly, you can pretty much stay in any of the buildings and not be disappointed.  I would only say that you should request NOT to be in 29....you could end up on the end and be awake with the sound of the buses all night....especially with young ones.

You can take any bus from your stop and end up at the HH area where the main themed pool is.  Turtle pond area is great for little kids too because you can see them in the pool pretty much where ever you sit, there is shade, there is a snack shack and there is a little less traffic.  Also, there is a swing set there also.

Depending upon how sturdy their legs are, the walk from most of the buildings to the main area really isn't that bad.  My youngest has been trecking back and forth to main pool since he was 4.5 yo and it has been fine.

If you ask for buildings 45 or 46 you can have a river view which is nice and again, not a far walk to any of the pools.

Cheryl


----------



## chepic

Deb & Bill said:


> You are in luck.  Every building at OKW is close to a bus stop and a pool.  There are four pools at OKW, one is themed (hear the Hospitality House).  And there are five bus stops. And if you want to go to a diffferent pool at OKW, you can hop any bus to get to the HH.  When you want to go back to your villa, walk over to Peninsular Road bus stop (just across the bridge from HH) and take a bus from there to your area.  But if you walk it, it is still only about ten minutes away or less.



Deb....you beat me too it....you posted as I was typing....hee heee.  As you can see, great minds think alike!!!

che


----------



## okw2012

zeferjen said:
			
		

> I am so sorry if this has been asked. I did try a search but had no luck. I have two younger kids (soon to be 5 and 6). We will be staying at OKW over spring break in a studio. Can someone suggest a room request for us? Every day pool use will be important and we will be using the buses for transportation to the park. We did not get HH booking.



Peninsular road will be good for buses (1st stop coming back and you can walk to hh to take a bus as it leaves okw) and accessing the main pool.


----------



## happyann79

Two thumbs up for okw!


----------



## zeferjen

Thanks, all!


----------



## trewin

A question to those of you who have stayed in an OKW studio:  How big are the refrigerators?  They look pretty decent sized. I am traveling with a toddler and I'm pregnant - we are going to need at least a gallon and a half of milk. I wanted to have a small grocery order delivered but wasn't sure if it would fit that much.


----------



## Deb & Bill

trewin said:


> A question to those of you who have stayed in an OKW studio:  How big are the refrigerators?  They look pretty decent sized. I am traveling with a toddler and I'm pregnant - we are going to need at least a gallon and a half of milk. I wanted to have a small grocery order delivered but wasn't sure if it would fit that much.



The one, two and three bedroom villas have full sized refrigerators with ice makers.  The studio has an undercounter sized refrigerator with a small freezer section.  These are bigger than the ones in the moderates and deluxe resorts.


----------



## chepic

trewin said:


> A question to those of you who have stayed in an OKW studio:  How big are the refrigerators?  They look pretty decent sized. I am traveling with a toddler and I'm pregnant - we are going to need at least a gallon and a half of milk. I wanted to have a small grocery order delivered but wasn't sure if it would fit that much.



I have to say that the gallon jug won't fit, you would have to get smaller containers.  If I remember correctly, I couldn't fit the 2 lt bottle of soda.They are the size of the fridges that you would see in a hotel suite, so they really don't hold much.

cheryl


----------



## Camping Cat

trewin said:


> A question to those of you who have stayed in an OKW studio:  How big are the refrigerators?  They look pretty decent sized. I am traveling with a toddler and I'm pregnant - we are going to need at least a gallon and a half of milk. I wanted to have a small grocery order delivered but wasn't sure if it would fit that much.



I take out the bottom shelf in the refrigerator and then I can fit in a gallon of milk.


----------



## trewin

Thanks! I just don't want to order too much and it won't fit!


----------



## WolfpackFan

A question - planning to book OKW for our October trip. The last time we stayed there we got a golf course view near HH. I remember though as we took the boat towards DTD we passed some villas right next to the waterway. I thought at the time they would be neat to stay at. What should I ask for - just water view or what? Being close to HH, really doesn't matter that much to us. Thanks.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

WolfpackFan said:


> A question - we passed some villas right next to the waterway. I thought at the time they would be neat to stay at. .



Building 45 & 46, beautiful and serene! My son when he was little (16 now) would fish with his uncle by the bank of those building when we stayed there.


----------



## mlittig

Does anyone know if you can get a full size ironing board at Old Key West   My Disney skirts are cotton and need to be ironed after being taken out of my suitcase   Those little mini boards are a real pain


----------



## OKW Lover

mlittig said:


> Does anyone know if you can get a full size ironing board at Old Key West   My Disney skirts are cotton and need to be ironed after being taken out of my suitcase   Those little mini boards are a real pain



You don't say what size unit you have but to the best of our recollection there are full size boards in all.


----------



## Checkers

mlittig said:


> Does anyone know if you can get a full size ironing board at Old Key West   My Disney skirts are cotton and need to be ironed after being taken out of my suitcase   Those little mini boards are a real pain



My experience has been that all villas at OKW have full size ironing boards.  The only exception might be the studios but if that is the case you could call housekeeping and request a full size one.  Should not be a problem replacing it.


----------



## AnnaS

Our last Dec. stay in a studio at OKW had the small size one but our January SSR studio stay had a full one.


----------



## Chuck S

The studios at OKW have a small table-top type ironing board.  The larger units have a regular household ironing.  If you are staying in a studio and need a full sized ironing board, you can call housekeeping and one will be delivered.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Howdy All,

I tend to stay at my home resort, AKLV, but decided to spread my wings a bit during a few trips I have planned so far in the year. I'm here now at SSR, and though its been lovely, I'm really finding myself missing AKLV because of how large this resort is. I've stayed at OKW a few times before, but don't want to have this same feeling. If I am remembering correctly, those units near HH are extra points, right? If so, what's the next best option to be near the area and a bus stop?


----------



## AnnaS

*NikkiBell* said:


> Howdy All,
> 
> I tend to stay at my home resort, AKLV, but decided to spread my wings a bit during a few trips I have planned so far in the year. I'm here now at SSR, and though its been lovely, I'm really finding myself missing AKLV because of how large this resort is. I've stayed at OKW a few times before, but don't want to have this same feeling. If I am remembering correctly, those units near HH are extra points, right? If so, what's the next best option to be near the area and a bus stop?



Being near HH does not require extra points.  You can also request Springs section which is similar to staying at HH in OKW.  It took me a few days to feel at home and get to know the grounds at SSR but I really like it.  We stayed again January and felt more comfortable but we always feel that way when we stay at a new resort (except for the size of course).  We always miss the other resorts but knowing we will be back many more times makes it easier.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

AnnaS said:
			
		

> Being near HH does not require extra points.  You can also request Springs section which is similar to staying at HH in OKW.  It took me a few days to feel at home and get to know the grounds at SSR but I really like it.  We stayed again January and felt more comfortable but we always feel that way when we stay at a new resort (except for the size of course).  We always miss the other resorts but knowing we will be back many more times makes it easier.



Thanks for the tip. I've stayed at SSR several times before but always in The Grandstand section. I guess I'm hooked on AKL lol


----------



## OKW Lover

*NikkiBell* said:


> Thanks for the tip. I've stayed at SSR several times before but always in The Grandstand section. I guess I'm hooked on AKL lol



Nothing wrong with AKL either.  We've got points there too.  

As one of the PP's has noted, at OKW there is no difference in points between the HH category and the non-HH category.  Each seems to have its adherents.  We generally go for the non-HH rooms because we have a car available on our visits and we don't usually do anything at HH other than check-in.  

Originally OKW didn't have the two different location categories.  They added it a while (10 years?  Less?) ago because so many people wanted to be near HH.  At the time it was a request only so people wound up being disappointed when they got there.  Now that it is a booking category people can get disappointed before they get there.


----------



## Shazzie B

OKW Lover said:


> Now that it is a booking category people can get disappointed before they get there.


----------



## Joben

BEASLYBOO said:


> Building 45 & 46, beautiful and serene! My son when he was little (16 now) would fish with his uncle by the bank of those building when we stayed there.



Can you still fish in the river?


----------



## OKW Lover

Joben said:


> Can you still fish in the river?



Yes, fishing is allowed.


----------



## Joben

OKW Lover said:


> Yes, fishing is allowed.



That is awesome!  I just want to be sure about this. Are there any restrictions? I think we were told that only fishing excursions through Disney were allowed for fishing.  We will be leaving in 17 days, and are going with my In-Laws.  My Father in-law was wanting to do one of these trips and we are planning on staying there so it would be great for him to wake up, walk out and drop a line.  Please tell me that this is allowed to happen!


----------



## neilsalop

We're coming to OKW in August and were thinking of asking for buildings 23-26. Are these a good option? Was considering up to 29, but that seems to be a less good choice. Also would prefer top floor, so are these 2 or 3 story buildings? Thanks.


----------



## Chuck S

Joben said:


> That is awesome!  I just want to be sure about this. Are there any restrictions? I think we were told that only fishing excursions through Disney were allowed for fishing.  We will be leaving in 17 days, and are going with my In-Laws.  My Father in-law was wanting to do one of these trips and we are planning on staying there so it would be great for him to wake up, walk out and drop a line.  Please tell me that this is allowed to happen!



As far as I know fishing is allowed along the banks, but it is catch and release.  You would probably not want to eat the fish anyway.



neilsalop said:


> We're coming to OKW in August and were thinking of asking for buildings 23-26. Are these a good option? Was considering up to 29, but that seems to be a less good choice. Also would prefer top floor, so are these 2 or 3 story buildings? Thanks.



Bldgs 23 to 26 are part of the Near HH booking category.  If your reservation was not booked into that category at the time of reservation, you will not have a chance of getting them.  The near HH category are 11 to 14 and 23 to 26.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Joben said:


> Can you still fish in the river?



Originally I asked at HH and was told no!  I saw fishing going on, I asked again, a different person and was told yes, it's allowed on the banks!  

So we went with that answer and never had any issues!


----------



## wendy welcher

Are the people fishing using their own supplies or can they be rented?


----------



## Brenle

neilsalop said:


> We're coming to OKW in August and were thinking of asking for buildings 23-26. Are these a good option? Was considering up to 29, but that seems to be a less good choice. Also would prefer top floor, so are these 2 or 3 story buildings? Thanks.


 
Here is a link to all the buiding configurations, courtesy of Doc!

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=146435

Page 5 has a map of OKW resort as well.
Hope this helps with your decision.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Well unless you have a reservation for HH, you won't get Bldg 23 - 26..but you could request 27,28 or 29.


----------



## DisneyMamaJen

Planning our trip for August 2013. 2 adults with 3 kids under age 5. How hard is it to get a building with an elevator or a ground floor 2 bedroom unit. Have a 2 bedroom unit booked thru RCI exchange but am concerned we won't be able to be in elevator building and/or ground floor unit. Not sure I would want to carry double stroller and single stroller up flights of stairs several times per day.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DisneyMamaJen said:


> Planning our trip for August 2013. 2 adults with 3 kids under age 5. How hard is it to get a building with an elevator or a ground floor 2 bedroom unit. Have a 2 bedroom unit booked thru RCI exchange but am concerned we won't be able to be in elevator building and/or ground floor unit. Not sure I would want to carry double stroller and single stroller up flights of stairs several times per day.



There are only three buildings with elevators and they pretty much reserve them for medical needs.


----------



## DisneyMamaJen

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> There are only three buildings with elevators and they pretty much reserve them for medical needs.



Hi! Thanks for quick response. Is it difficult to get a ground floor unit then? We aren't planning to rent a car but we do travel with strollers so just trying to make sure we can secure a way to get strollers into our room each night without having to carry up large flights of stairs.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DisneyMamaJen said:


> Hi! Thanks for quick response. Is it difficult to get a ground floor unit then? We aren't planning to rent a car but we do travel with strollers so just trying to make sure we can secure a way to get strollers into our room each night without having to carry up large flights of stairs.



Just request a ground floor.


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyMamaJen said:


> Hi! Thanks for quick response. Is it difficult to get a ground floor unit then?



Just wanted to mention that over 1/3rd of the units at OKW are ground floor units so this request shouldn't be difficult to meet.


----------



## Pirate Granny

We were in a grand villa, which are all on the second floor....four kids under 3, and two double strollers...no issues getting them up and down the stairs...good exercise to counter act all those good meals.


----------



## Chuck S

Pirate Granny said:


> We were in a grand villa, which are all on the second floor....four kids under 3, and two double strollers...no issues getting them up and down the stairs...good exercise to counter act all those good meals.



Just to be clear for those that may need an accessible unit, there is one GV with ground floor entry.  It is an HA unit located, I think, in bldg 48.  There are also a couple GVs in the elevator bldgs, one is HA, but I don't think both of them are, but as Deb & Bill said, the elevator buildings are often held for those with medical mobility issues.

There is no Wheelchair/Scooter access to the upstairs bedrooms of any OKW GV, those bedrooms are accessed by stairs only.  Those with mobility issues will need to have the master suite on the entry level.


----------



## OKW Lover

Chuck S said:


> There is no Wheelchair/Scooter access to the upstairs bedrooms of any OKW GV, those bedrooms are accessed by stairs only.  Those with mobility issues will need to have the master suite on the entry level.



...or the pull-out couch in the living room.


----------



## Joben

So my time is getting shorter and I'm looking to really explore OKW this time as my in-laws are coming along for their first trip to OKW.  We secretly hope they love it so much the decide to buy DVC at OKW.  Are there any suggestions for hidden treasures at OKW I can show them.  Also my wife and I are looking to do some jogging and I see quite a lot of pathway around OKW, but I'm unsure as to whether or not we can jog on the golf cart paths.  I was told the cart paths were off limits to joggers but i saw a nature trail was around the area.  we are looking to stay at the end of peninsula road in like building 55.  I cannot believe how often I go and as a 43 (as of today) year old man with no kids, I still get so excited to return to OKW, this is going to be a great trip!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Joben said:


> So my time is getting shorter and I'm looking to really explore OKW this time as my in-laws are coming along for their first trip to OKW.  We secretly hope they love it so much the decide to buy DVC at OKW.  Are there any suggestions for hidden treasures at OKW I can show them.  Also my wife and I are looking to do some jogging and I see quite a lot of pathway around OKW, but I'm unsure as to whether or not we can jog on the golf cart paths.  I was told the cart paths were off limits to joggers but i saw a nature trail was around the area.  we are looking to stay at the end of peninsula road in like building 55.  I cannot believe how often I go and as a 43 (as of today) year old man with no kids, I still get so excited to return to OKW, this is going to be a great trip!



Golf cart path is limited to golfers only.  And you can't walk across the golf course either.  There is a path alongside Trumbo Canal that you can run along, but it is not lit at night or early in the morning.  You're are pretty much limited to daylight time on that path.  And it will take you over near Cirque du Soleil and SSR.


----------



## okw2012

Joben said:


> So my time is getting shorter and I'm looking to really explore OKW this time as my in-laws are coming along for their first trip to OKW.  We secretly hope they love it so much the decide to buy DVC at OKW.  Are there any suggestions for hidden treasures at OKW I can show them.  Also my wife and I are looking to do some jogging and I see quite a lot of pathway around OKW, but I'm unsure as to whether or not we can jog on the golf cart paths.  I was told the cart paths were off limits to joggers but i saw a nature trail was around the area.  we are looking to stay at the end of peninsula road in like building 55.  I cannot believe how often I go and as a 43 (as of today) year old man with no kids, I still get so excited to return to OKW, this is going to be a great trip!



The quiet pools (and in particular the one near Turtle Pond) are hidden gems. Go there at night, very quiet indeed. You often have the pool and spa pretty much to yourself! Take the boat to DD, also very relaxing, and do try Olivia's! Play tennis while the kids enjoy the main pool and slide, play ping-pong outside, also take them inside the lighthouse, there's a sauna in there and a spa nearby. Watch a movie at night from the main pool, stay in the water the whole time if the weather is nice, BYOB!


----------



## DisneyMamaJen

OKW Lover said:


> Just wanted to mention that over 1/3rd of the units at OKW are ground floor units so this request shouldn't be difficult to meet.



Thanks much!  This is great to know. I've been to disney more times than I can count, but this will be our first time staying at OKW.  Looking forward to it, just wanted to make sure I had the right accommodations to suit our needs.


----------



## tb1972

Hello,

We toured OKW before purchasing DVC resale, but we haven't stayed there yet. For an upcoming trip we have a HH studio. I thought bldgs 23-24 looked like a good location across from the main pool and not too near a noisy bus stop. Anyone stayed in 23 or 24? Are there better locations? FYI traveling with kids ages 11 & 8.
Thanks!


----------



## Pirate Granny

We were in HH BLdg 14, was more than perfect!  Last bus stop out and we would get off the first stop coming home, walk across the bridge thru the main bldg and HOME....what a great location...


----------



## BEASLYBOO

wendy welcher said:


> Are the people fishing using their own supplies or can they be rented?



Don't know the answer to that, when we lucked out with the villa in 46, we just drove to Walmart and picked up a couple of poles!


----------



## Joben

So one thing I'm looking forward to is the gurgling suitcase! I will be there so soon. I love watching college basketball at the suitcase


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Joben said:


> So one thing I'm looking forward to is the gurgling suitcase! I will be there so soon. I love watching college basketball at the suitcase


 Basketball not so much, but Oh I do love the Turtle Krawl !


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

tb1972 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We toured OKW before purchasing DVC resale, but we haven't stayed there yet. For an upcoming trip we have a HH studio. I thought bldgs 23-24 looked like a good location across from the main pool and not too near a noisy bus stop. Anyone stayed in 23 or 24? Are there better locations? FYI traveling with kids ages 11 & 8.
> Thanks!



We stayed in 2323, a dedicated 2 br on the 2nd floor.  It was our first DVC experience on rented points, and we thought it was perfect.  The peninsula rd bus stop was right in front of the bldg, and the wall to HH was less than 5 min.  I'm a lite sleeper, and it seemed very quiet to me.  I didn't notice the busses, but could hear the golf carts a bit in the early morning.  Not enough to wake me up, I was awake and reading already.


----------



## Weluvdizney2

I hope you guys can help me.  I have been to WDW more times than I can count, but never to OKW.   We booked through orbitz (also a first), and I was wondering if we get daily housekeeping.   Also, we will be in a 1 BR, and I have requested Peninsular Rd close to transportation.   Is this a mistake?   I don't want lots of noise, and a nice view would be great.
Also, do all of the bathrooms in the 1 BR villas have separate openings from master and living room?   I know I have asked a ton of questions...Disney OCD.
Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

Weluvdizney2 said:


> I hope you guys can help me.  I have been to WDW more times than I can count, but never to OKW.   We booked through orbitz (also a first), and I was wondering if we get daily housekeeping.   Also, we will be in a 1 BR, and I have requested Peninsular Rd close to transportation.   Is this a mistake?   I don't want lots of noise, and a nice view would be great.
> Also, do all of the bathrooms in the 1 BR villas have separate openings from master and living room?   I know I have asked a ton of questions...Disney OCD.
> Thanks!



Since you are not staying on points you get daily housekeeping.  

Peninsular Road near transportation could be noisy or it could be quiet.  Peninsular Road is the long road that runs through the resort.  This map may help.  
Only buildings #30 and higher have the separate door to the bathroom through the laundry.


----------



## Checkers

Weluvdizney2 said:


> I hope you guys can help me.  I have been to WDW more times than I can count, but never to OKW.   We booked through orbitz (also a first), and I was wondering if we get daily housekeeping.   Also, we will be in a 1 BR, and I have requested Peninsular Rd close to transportation.   Is this a mistake?   I don't want lots of noise, and a nice view would be great.
> Also, do all of the bathrooms in the 1 BR villas have separate openings from master and living room?   I know I have asked a ton of questions...Disney OCD.
> Thanks!



We were at OKW in Dec. and stayed in the Peninsular Rd. area and loved it.  No noise at all and we weren't all that far from the bus stop.  We had a view of the golf course.  I hope you have a great time and will enjoy OKW as much as we do.  Don't forget to use the boat to DTD -- one of the things we love most about staying there.


----------



## Pirate Granny

I don't believe you can get Bldg 23-26 as they are a special HH booking that cannot be cash bookings...  You can request Peninsular Road, but it would only mean Bldg 27-28 or 29.  I don't know if the Canal view of 45-46 are considered Pen road or South shore.  You can request top floor, ground floor...and we always request (which is all it is, a request, no guarantee, even with a cash reservation), top floor, golf course view.  ENJOY your visit.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Pirate Granny said:


> I don't believe you can get Bldg 23-26 as they are a special HH booking that cannot be cash bookings...  You can request Peninsular Road, but it would only mean Bldg 27-28 or 29.  I don't know if the Canal view of 45-46 are considered Pen road or South shore.  You can request top floor, ground floor...and we always request (which is all it is, a request, no guarantee, even with a cash reservation), top floor, golf course view.  ENJOY your visit.



Buildings 45 and 46 are considered South Point, but I would request canal view to get those buildings.  They are our favorite OKW buildings.


----------



## Weluvdizney2

Thanks so much for all of the input.  I can't tell from the map where the boat to downtown Disney is located.


----------



## OKW Lover

Weluvdizney2 said:


> I can't tell from the map where the boat to downtown Disney is located.



You catch it at the Hospitality House.


----------



## Weluvdizney2

Thanks!


----------



## RachelTori

never mind.


----------



## Joben

Are there any "groups" that meet up at the gurgling suitcase?  when I have been there before I did notice a group of gentlemen for the most part that seemed to know each other and were enjoying their time drinking at the suitcase.  This is purely speculation, but they didn't seem like they had traveled there together but more like they were old friends getting together again.  I watched and listened to them a few times and found it charming. something I'm sure my father in law will want to partake in.


----------



## Weluvdizney2

We will be on a tight budget this trip, and we are hoping to use the kitchen in the one bedroom villa to save some $.  From the pictures, it looks like a nice and spacious kitchen.  Have any of you actually used the kitchen for meals?  Any tips?  We will have a car, and plan on making a grocery store stop.  Are there gas grills and if so, are they convenient to the villa?

We will have daily housekeeping (not on points), so I am assuming they will provide dishwashing detergent and laundry soap. I would like to bring my own coffee, is it a regular coffee maker?  Are there coffee filters?

Also, My husband will be celebrating his bday  on this trip, do any of the Disney bakeries deliver specialty cakes to OKW?

Also, how is Olivia's?  I don't want to cook every meal 

This is our first time in a DVC resort.

Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

Weluvdizney2 said:


> We will be on a tight budget this trip, and we are hoping to use the kitchen in the one bedroom villa to save some $.  From the pictures, it looks like a nice and spacious kitchen.  Have any of you actually used the kitchen for meals?  Any tips?  We will have a car, and plan on making a grocery store stop.  Are there gas grills and if so, are they convenient to the villa?
> 
> We will have daily housekeeping (not on points), so I am assuming they will provide dishwashing detergent and laundry soap. I would like to bring my own coffee, is it a regular coffee maker?  Are there coffee filters?
> 
> Also, My husband will be celebrating his bday  on this trip, do any of the Disney bakeries deliver specialty cakes to OKW?
> 
> Also, how is Olivia's?  I don't want to cook every meal
> 
> This is our first time in a DVC resort.
> 
> Thanks!



Since you're on cash and not points, with daily housekeeping, you should get a coffee packet every day, along with a single use laundry soap.  You'll also get a small bottle of liquid dish washing soap and some dishwasher soap, these should be in a cupboard near the kitchen sink.

Olivia's is very good, it is a relaxed homestyle restaurant.    The servers are very attentive, and the meals excellent, but they take a little time to prepare. Allow some time to relax and enjoy some conversation.

There are grills near the quiet pools, but they are charcoal, not gas.  Charcoal is available for purchase at the general store, but it'd be cheaper off-site.  They are the standard type charcoal grills found in most public parks.  I don;t know if there are grills near the main themed pool or not, I never looked.

One "secret" about OKW, there is a small sauna located inside the lighthouse. 

If you bring your own coffee, yes, it is a standard Mr. Coffee type 10 to 12 cup maker, using the basket type filters.  You would need to get the filters at the grocery store, they are not provided.

I generally use the kitchen for breakfast items, like hot cereal, bacon, and so forth.  But I have prepared a full evening meal as well.

Many years ago we were able to order a Mickey or Minnie cake through Olivia's, it included paper plates, noisemakers, balloons etc.  It served about 8 people for $40.  If they still offer it, I'm sure the price has increased.  I don't know if any of the regular bakeries deliver to OKW.  Another thought, since you'll be grocery shopping...Publix has very nice cakes and bakery items, it would be much less expensive to pick one up while you're shopping.


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Hi.  I have not posted here in a while but wanted to share that a few years ago, I had an anniversary cake delivered to Okw.  There is a cake thread on the restaurants board here on the dis that will give you some info.  The cake was really good but I do not remember the cost and it was delivered right to the room.


----------



## dvcville

We are planning to stay @ OKW for the first time. Our home resort is the VWL and we are having a little with draw.lol! We need more room for family that decided to come with us. My question: is it better to be close to the HH? Our kids love the slide @ VWL and I sure the would like the slide @ OKW and we will use that pool often. We would only eat at Olivia's once so that's not a big deal but just thinking about the pool time and getting to it. thanks


----------



## Chuck S

Simba's Mom said:


> Give me a "Sultry Seahorse" from the Gurgling Suitcase to sip while I sit on the deck by the pool.  Or sitting on that huge porch outside our villa drinking morning coffee.



Now that, folks, is a real vacation! The parks are great, but an evening with a tropical  Sultry Seahorse and morning coffee on the porch can't be beat!


----------



## Checkers

dvcville said:


> We are planning to stay @ OKW for the first time. Our home resort is the VWL and we are having a little with draw.lol! We need more room for family that decided to come with us. My question: is it better to be close to HH? Our kids love the slide @ VWL and I sure the would like the slide @ OKW and we will use that pool often. We would only eat at Olivia's once so that's not a big deal but just thinking about the pool time and getting to it. thanks



I think you are going to enjoy OKW and the kids will love the pool slide.  HH is nice but in Dec. we stayed in the Peninsular Rd. area and loved it -- a short walk to the HH and pool.  Don't forget about the boat to DTD which we love!  Have fun!


----------



## dianeschlicht

We cook at OKW all the time.  The only thing I miss is that they no longer have the tea kettle so I can boil water for my morning tea.  No big deal though to use a pan.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Weluvdizney2 said:


> .  Are there gas grills and if so, are they convenient to the villa?
> 
> Also, how is Olivia's?  I don't want to cook every meal
> 
> Thanks!



I love to cook and do it every trip in my OKW kitchen but we also make of the "charcoal" grills by the quiet pools, little to no clean up!  This is one of the reason that we are particularly fond of the Turtle Pond Area!  We bring down steaks, chicken, etc., a few cocktails, sodas and snacks/hors d'oeuvres.  We use the pool while the coals get hot, and just enjoy being on vacation and yes, it's a nice break from the parks!

Olivia's, love the bacon cheeseburger, the conch fritters, the Caesar salad and the key lime pie!  It's very casual and the food is good!


----------



## RachelTori

We have a studio, near HH, booked in April.  I want to request the Peninsular Rd culdesac.   Thinking of requesting building 23 or 26.  Which do you prefer (and why )?  

TIA.


----------



## Chuck S

RachelTori said:


> We have a studio, near HH, booked in April.  I want to request the Peninsular Rd culdesac.   Thinking of requesting building 23 or 26.  Which do you prefer (and why )?
> 
> TIA.



The problem with requesting a specific building, rather than just ""The Peninsular Road area" is that the room assigner may not know why you made such a specific request, and if that bldg happens to be full or out of service for some reason, they'll stick you most anywhere.  

I'd specifically request to be in the Peninsular Road area.


----------



## Checkers

RachelTori said:


> We have a studio, near HH, booked in April.  I want to request the Peninsular Rd culdesac.   Thinking of requesting building 23 or 26.  Which do you prefer (and why )?
> 
> TIA.



We stayed in a studio in Dec. in the Peninsular Rd. culdesac and loved it, however, I don't believe it is considered HH area for booking purposes.  If you have HH reserved and then request PR and it is not available, it might affect your reservation.  It is worth investigating before making any changes.  I am not positive it is not considered HH so perhaps someone will come along who has more information.


----------



## RachelTori

Chuck S said:


> The problem with requesting a specific building, rather than just ""The Peninsular Road area" is that the room assigner may not know why you made such a specific request, and if that bldg happens to be full or out of service for some reason, they'll stick you most anywhere.
> 
> I'd specifically request to be in the Peninsular Road area.







Checkers said:


> We stayed in a studio in Dec. in the Peninsular Rd. culdesac and loved it, however, I don't believe it is considered HH area for booking purposes.  If you have HH reserved and then request PR and it is not available, it might affect your reservation.  It is worth investigating before making any changes.  I am not positive it is not considered HH so perhaps someone will come along who has more information.



Thank you for the responses.  

I thought 23, 24, 25 and 26 were "near HH"    A couple years ago, we were in a building 14 studio, "near HH" and I wasn't in love with that location!  

If 23 through 26 are indeed "near HH" I will do as you suggest, Chuck, and request "Peninsular Rd Area".


----------



## Weluvdizney2

Chuck S said:
			
		

> Since you're on cash and not points, with daily housekeeping, you should get a coffee packet every day, along with a single use laundry soap.  You'll also get a small bottle of liquid dish washing soap and some dishwasher soap, these should be in a cupboard near the kitchen sink.
> 
> Olivia's is very good, it is a relaxed homestyle restaurant.    The servers are very attentive, and the meals excellent, but they take a little time to prepare. Allow some time to relax and enjoy some conversation.
> 
> There are grills near the quiet pools, but they are charcoal, not gas.  Charcoal is available for purchase at the general store, but it'd be cheaper off-site.  They are the standard type charcoal grills found in most public parks.  I don;t know if there are grills near the main themed pool or not, I never looked.
> 
> One "secret" about OKW, there is a small sauna located inside the lighthouse.
> 
> If you bring your own coffee, yes, it is a standard Mr. Coffee type 10 to 12 cup maker, using the basket type filters.  You would need to get the filters at the grocery store, they are not provided.
> 
> I generally use the kitchen for breakfast items, like hot cereal, bacon, and so forth.  But I have prepared a full evening meal as well.
> 
> Many years ago we were able to order a Mickey or Minnie cake through Olivia's, it included paper plates, noisemakers, balloons etc.  It served about 8 people for $40.  If they still offer it, I'm sure the price has increased.  I don't know if any of the regular bakeries deliver to OKW.  Another thought, since you'll be grocery shopping...Publix has very nice cakes and bakery items, it would be much less expensive to pick one up while you're shopping.



Thanks for all of the awesome detailed info!!!!!


----------



## Shazzie B

dianeschlicht said:


> We cook at OKW all the time.  The only thing I miss is that they no longer have the tea kettle so I can boil water for my morning tea.  No big deal though to use a pan.



Oh no not sure how I'll cope without a kettle, us Brits need our tea (well I do anyway DH & kids think I'm mad drinking tea in Florida heat!). I'm sure I'll cope with pan though 

Another question though please; I saw on another thread that the main pools very often have shower cubicles - we won't get picked up for our flight home until about 3pm - so this would be really handy to freshen up, do they have them at main pool at OKW?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Shazzie B said:


> Another question though please; I saw on another thread that the main pools very often have shower cubicles - we won't get picked up for our flight home until about 3pm - so this would be really handy to freshen up, do they have them at main pool at OKW?



Yes there are several shower stalls across from the bike rental/ping pong table area, near the main pool!  The CM's often offer shampoo and shower gel!


----------



## Shazzie B

Thank You, really useful to know. We normally have our own car & go to a waterpark for the last day so we can shower & change to warm clothes for sad trip home. But using ME and having to leave 4hrs before our flight I'm sure DH will prefer to stay around the pool at OKW, though if bus back from TL doesn't take too long may persuade him to go there for a few hours!


----------



## Bexx

RachelTori said:


> I thought 23, 24, 25 and 26 were "near HH"    A couple years ago, we were in a building 14 studio, "near HH" and I wasn't in love with that location!
> 
> If 23 through 26 are indeed "near HH" I will do as you suggest, Chuck, and request "Peninsular Rd Area".



Buildings 23-26 are definitely "near HH".   I also prefer, and put in a request for, Peninsular Road.


----------



## RachelTori

Bexx said:


> Buildings 23-26 are definitely "near HH".   I also prefer, and put in a request for, Peninsular Road.



  Thank you for the confirmation.  

I did online check-in today and checked the boxes "Peninsular Road Area" and "2nd floor".    There was also a choice of "room ready on arrival" to take priority over the 2 requests -- I didn't check that box (would rather wait for the room I want! ).

Thanks again!


----------



## mellvswdw1

DH and I will be staying at OKW in 90 days.  we have a 1br w/out the HH option.  We had thought of buying steaks, chops, and hamburger with the thought of grilling some while we are there.  We have stayed in building 45 before and loved it so much that I was thinking of requesting that area.  However, being close to a grill is important.  I see that the grills are near the quiet pools, which building would be close to the pool, but also a similar view to building 45-46?  Thanks so much!

Melissa


----------



## Chuck S

mellvswdw1 said:


> DH and I will be staying at OKW in 90 days.  we have a 1br w/out the HH option.  We had thought of buying steaks, chops, and hamburger with the thought of grilling some while we are there.  We have stayed in building 45 before and loved it so much that I was thinking of requesting that area.  However, being close to a grill is important.  I see that the grills are near the quiet pools, which building would be close to the pool, but also a similar view to building 45-46?  Thanks so much!
> 
> Melissa



Bldg 55 should have a canal view, and it is right next to a quiet pool.


----------



## nannette

Hi All,

I added 2 days on to my Disney trip in July, so I'll be moving over to OKW studio HH.  Having never stayed at OKW and only going there once for breakfast at Olivia's... what can anyone tell me about OKW??  Is there a room request I should be making??  Any and all advice and knowledge is welcome! 

TIA 
~Nannette


----------



## msvlg

We are booked at OKW for a week at the end of March. We own there but this will be our first time staying there. We have booked a two bedroom in the HH area and we will have our three young grandchildren with us. We are not sure if we should request the buildings in the 23 area or the buildings in the 12 area. we would like an upper floor with a nice view, close to the pool for the kids. can anyone give me any suggestions of what to request (I know it is only a request)? Is there any undesirable buildings in the HH area? What about water views? Any feedback or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I'm staying at OKW next month in a studio. I've never done so before - always had a one or two bedroom. What's my best request for something my HH? Peninsular Road?


----------



## MommaSnowwhite

My family is staying at OKW for 11 nights for spring break & I have a couple of questions.  Please 

Has anyone ever requested a full sixe crib?  Are they available?  I read they are supposed to be available in the resorts.  My DD is 18 mo old but the size of a 3 year old - I'm not sure she will be comforable in a pack n play.

Do all the 1 BR units have the sleeper chair?  We will have 5 plus an infant so we really need the chair as well as the couch.  Is there sheets & everything for both?

And, last but not least ... When will we get housekeeping? 11 nights is the confusing thing for me 

TIA


----------



## amym2

MommaSnowwhite said:
			
		

> My family is staying at OKW for 11 nights for spring break & I have a couple of questions.  Please
> 
> Has anyone ever requested a full sixe crib?  Are they available?  I read they are supposed to be available in the resorts.  My DD is 18 mo old but the size of a 3 year old - I'm not sure she will be comforable in a pack n play.
> 
> Do all the 1 BR units have the sleeper chair?  We will have 5 plus an infant so we really need the chair as well as the couch.  Is there sheets & everything for both?
> 
> And, last but not least ... When will we get housekeeping? 11 nights is the confusing thing for me
> 
> TIA



We stayed at OKW last October and loved it!  Can't help with the crib.  Yes, they provide bedding for both.  We used the couch and sleeper chair and both kids thought they were fine.  I'm pretty sure housekeeping is every 4 days (arrival day is day 1), so if you arrive on say a Sunday you'd get it on Wed, Sat, Tue.


----------



## Deesknee

Just thought I'd get you all relaxing on this Monday evening...


----------



## Deb & Bill

MommaSnowwhite said:


> My family is staying at OKW for 11 nights for spring break & I have a couple of questions.  Please
> 
> Has anyone ever requested a full sixe crib?  Are they available?  I read they are supposed to be available in the resorts.  My DD is 18 mo old but the size of a 3 year old - I'm not sure she will be comforable in a pack n play.
> 
> Do all the 1 BR units have the sleeper chair?  We will have 5 plus an infant so we really need the chair as well as the couch.  Is there sheets & everything for both?
> 
> And, last but not least ... When will we get housekeeping? 11 nights is the confusing thing for me
> 
> TIA



I haven't seen full sized cribs at OKW.  I don't think they have them.  You could rent one if you really want one, though.

For housekeeping, if you are staying on a points stay, day one is check in day.  Day four you get full cleaning, day eight you get trash removed and towels replaced, if you were there for 12 nights, you'd get another full cleaning on day 12.  

If you are there seven nights or less, you get trash and towel service on day four.  Once you are there eight nights or more, you get full cleaning first, then trash and towel, then full cleaning and so on.  

You will get the sleeper chair in the living room. And the sleeper sofa and chair will both have sheets.  If they aren't already on the bed, check the closet for a plastic bag containing sheets, blankets, pillows.


----------



## Pirate Granny

We had the fuller size crib...and we're at OKW...call and add the request to your reservation...it's only a request, and it comes with sheets.  It is bigger than a pack n play.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Deesknee said:


> Just thought I'd get you all relaxing on this Monday evening...



And perfect for a Tuesday morning, too!
Heavenly.... 

Thanks!


----------



## Pirate Granny

SIGH, thank you


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Deesknee said:


> Just thought I'd get you all relaxing on this Monday evening...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> You wicked thing, you're making me pine for OKW, I wish I were there now!  What building is that by the way?


----------



## Checkers

MommaSnowwhite said:


> My family is staying at OKW for 11 nights for spring break & I have a couple of questions.  Please
> 
> Has anyone ever requested a full sixe crib?  Are they available?  I read they are supposed to be available in the resorts.  My DD is 18 mo old but the size of a 3 year old - I'm not sure she will be comforable in a pack n play.
> 
> Do all the 1 BR units have the sleeper chair?  We will have 5 plus an infant so we really need the chair as well as the couch.  Is there sheets & everything for both?
> 
> And, last but not least ... When will we get housekeeping? 11 nights is the confusing thing for me
> 
> TIA



When my grandson was in a crib, we rented a crib from a company called A Baby's Best Friend (abbf.com) several times and were pleased with them.  They supply all the bedding, etc.  Everything was clean and sanitized.  They deliver right to the resort and you set it up yourself (son-in-law said it was easy).

Yes, all 1brs at OKW have sleeper chairs with bedding.  As far as housekeeping is concerned, I think (someone correct me if I'm wrong) since you have an extended stay, you will get a full housecleaning on the 4th day and trash/towel on the 8th day.  We were there for 10 days last year and I was expecting T/T on the 4th day and was surprised when we got a full cleaning.  When I inquired this is what I was told.  Hopes this helps and have a great time!


----------



## Dee77

A couple of pages back there was a mention of the  rooms not having a tea kettle, I was at OKW this past August and the same as all of my previous visits, I called housekeeping on our first day and requested they bring one over, they did within an hour or so. I hope this is still the case. All the best to my fellow tea drinkers!


----------



## Checkers

Dee77 said:


> A couple of pages back there was a mention of the  rooms not having a tea kettle, I was at OKW this past August and the same as all of my previous visits, I called housekeeping on our first day and requested they bring one over, they did within an hour or so. I hope this is still the case. All the best to my fellow tea drinkers!



Thanks, Dee.  I have always wondered why there was no tea kettle and used the small saucepan to boil the water.  Now I'll just call housekeeping!


----------



## kenly777

Just booked our first trip to OKW for this August. So excited! Love being just a boat ride away from DTD (have stayed at POR and SSR). This trip will be me, my niece (20), my DS (9), and my other DS (6). We will be staying in a dvc deluxe studio. Couldn't get a full week of HH. Any suggestions are welcome for building or any other thoughts...


----------



## Checkers

kenly777 said:


> Just booked our first trip to OKW for this August. So excited! Love being just a boat ride away from DTD (have stayed at POR and SSR). This trip will be me, my niece (20), my DS (9), and my other DS (6). We will be staying in a dvc deluxe studio. Couldn't get a full week of HH. Any suggestions are welcome for building or any other thoughts...



You are gonna love OKW!  We were there in Dec. and stayed in a studio in the Peninsular Rd. area and loved it.  Easy walk right over the bridge to the HH as well as the first bus stop which is nice when coming back from the parks & if you don't want to ride the bus through the resort to all the other pickups, you can just walk over the bridge and get it at the HH as it is the last stop before going to the parks.  The boat to DTD is great, one of our favorite things about OKW.
Have fun!


----------



## kenly777

Checkers said:
			
		

> You are gonna love OKW!  We were there in Dec. and stayed in a studio in the Peninsular Rd. area and loved it.  Easy walk right over the bridge to the HH as well as the first bus stop which is nice when coming back from the parks & if you don't want to ride the bus through the resort to all the other pickups, you can just walk over the bridge and get it at the HH as it is the last stop before going to the parks.  The boat to DTD is great, one of our favorite things about OKW.
> Have fun!



Thanks for the great info! I am so excited. What building were you in?


----------



## Checkers

kenly777 said:


> Thanks for the great info! I am so excited. What building were you in?



We were in  Bldg. 24 and it was nice and quiet.  It was on the first floor (requested) and didn't have much of a view but we didn't mind since it was Dec. 
You could always request a higher floor but keep in mind that most of the buildings do not have elevators so you would be carrying luggage upstairs.  As far as the view, in all the times we have stayed at OKW, we really have not had any bad views.  We usually enjoy using the patio/balcony but with being Dec. we didn't use it this time.

We are DVC members and own at OKW and I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Deesknee

BEASLYBOO said:


> Deesknee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd get you all relaxing on this Monday evening...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> You wicked thing, you're making me pine for OKW, I wish I were there now!  What building is that by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace offering.  BTW, we got over 23" of snow last weekend.  So you are not alone in the wish of being there.
> I'm sorry, I wish I knew what room it was.  It was a few trips ago.  I now take pictures of the room # too.  Lived and learned.
> We are heading down in a few months, but not staying at OKW. As much as I love trying new resorts, there is something about the relaxing atmosphere of OKW that can't be beat IMO.
Click to expand...


----------



## Deesknee

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> And perfect for a Tuesday morning, too!
> Heavenly....
> 
> Thanks!



My pleasure.  Dreaming of being there with all the snow we got here last weekend.


----------



## kenly777

I was just wondering if folks have had luck wait listing HH? I have a dvc deluxe studio booked as HH is only available the last four days (8/20-8/27). I wait listed the last two nights at BCV. If I wait list HH too, is there an order in which they fill? If one wait list comes through, will it cancel out the other? New to DVC   Thanks for help in advance!


----------



## Deb & Bill

kenly777 said:


> I was just wondering if folks have had luck wait listing HH? I have a dvc deluxe studio booked as HH is only available the last four days (8/20-8/27). I wait listed the last two nights at BCV. If I wait list HH too, is there an order in which they fill? If one wait list comes through, will it cancel out the other? New to DVC   Thanks for help in advance!



The first waitlist that comes through will be taken.  But if you don't cancel the second waitlist and it comes through, it will be set up and the first one released.


----------



## cpbjgc

Going to be there in 12 days (whose counting? )


----------



## kenly777

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> The first waitlist that comes through will be taken.  But if you don't cancel the second waitlist and it comes through, it will be set up and the first one released.



Thanks. I decided to go through with the second wait list (full week HH). If i understand correctly, when you go to finalize it says that whichever one goes first cancels the second. Hmmm, things to ponder.


----------



## kenly777

cpbjgc said:
			
		

> Going to be there in 12 days (whose counting? )



I am! 160 for me. Quite a bit longer than you...


----------



## Deesknee

cpbjgc,   That picture is beautiful.


----------



## MommaSnowwhite

Thanks for the info everyone!  We will be there in less than two weeks!!!!!


----------



## msvlg

Which is closer to main building and main pool building # 23 or building # 62?
Which building has better view? We have HH booked but also medical issue so I am not sure what to request. Elevator would probably be best for husband but wondering how far from main pool opposed to official HH buildings. So I guess what I am asking is if we get placed in 62 with elevator will the walk to main pool and main building be longer than other HH buildings in 23 section?


----------



## Deb & Bill

msvlg said:


> Which is closer to main building and main pool building # 23 or building # 62?
> Which building has better view? We have HH booked but also medical issue so I am not sure what to request. Elevator would probably be best for husband but wondering how far from main pool opposed to official HH buildings. So I guess what I am asking is if we get placed in 62 with elevator will the walk to main pool and main building be longer than other HH buildings in 23 section?



62 isn't included in HHarea booking.  Only 11, 12, 13, 14, 23,25, 25, 26.


----------



## msvlg

Deb & Bill said:


> 62 isn't included in HHarea booking.  Only 11, 12, 13, 14, 23,25, 25, 26.



Thank you for your quick response. I thought that they also used 62 as HH if there were medical issues. Between the two of us there are many so I am wondering if 62 would be better for elevator or if we would be better off in 23 section lower floor because it is closer to main pool. We are traveling with 3 grandchildren we will be spending most of time at resort and main pool.TIA- two tired grandparents in rough shape!


----------



## Chuck S

I really wouldn't recommend requesting a specific building, if it is already full the room assigner may not know why you requested it.  You'd be better off requesting first floor for medical reasons.


----------



## msvlg

Chuck S said:


> I really wouldn't recommend requesting a specific building, if it is already full the room assigner may not know why you requested it.  You'd be better off requesting first floor for medical reasons.



Thanks. I will call ms tomorrow and request first floor. How far are the hospitality buildings from the main pool? Although we own there this will be our first stay there.


----------



## Chuck S

msvlg said:


> Thanks. I will call ms tomorrow and request first floor. How far are the hospitality buildings from the main pool? Although we own there this will be our first stay there.



Building 11 to 14 are just across a parking area from the pool, check-in and restaurant, 23 to 26 are a fairly short walk across a bridge. 

Here is a resort map:


----------



## tinkerbell423

Does anyone have a recent schedule of activities at OKW.  We were at AKV last June and my kids really want to go see the movie at the pool but we were not there for it. I'd like to go this time around.


----------



## Pirate Granny

They will give you the schedule when u check in...they have them every night...


----------



## PamOKW

The movies have been at 8:00 p.m. recently -- campfire most nights at 6:00.  Usually some activity in the afternoons as well.  The app My Disney Experience let's you pull up some info on what is happening at OKW.


----------



## tinkerbell423

Thanks guys my kids will be excited


----------



## kenly777

What are the request options available when doing online check-in?  Thanks!  If something additional needs to be requested, how is that handled? Phone? Fax?


----------



## Belle5

I wanted to pop in and give a little report on our first stay at OKW.  Well, it started out a little rocky. First of all, none of our requests were met, which we weren't overly surprised about.  Of course, with two boys we really wanted near HH.  The first place we tried was a building in the 30s.  It smelled like stinky feet. . It also seemed to sit nearly on top of a busy road.  We went back to the front desk and asked to try something else. We asked for anything that didn't have road noise as I hadn't slept a wink the night before and was exhausted.  I just wanted a quiet place to sleep.  They put us in bldg. 52. We carried all of our heavy luggage up to the third floor to find that the keys didn't work.  DH left us on the porch and went back to the front desk to tell them what happened.  Some woman took his keys and disappeared for what seemed like an eternity, but might have been 20-25 minutes.  DH finally asked about the keys and some woman snapped at him.  Another woman repeated what the first woman said to which my normally gentle DH said, "I heard her the first time." Somehow a manager got involved and DH returned with keys to let us into the room.  I was so tired I didn't even care that we were on a bus turn around.  I told DH to run to Walmart and buy us a fan to block the noise.  He did and that took care of the problem for the week.  

Everything was great after that.  We loved our room!  We loved the pool! We loved the workout room. We adored breakfast at Olivia's.  We loved the feel of the whole place.  We loved the music around the resort.  We were glad to have a car so we could enjoy everything near HH without always waiting for a bus.  The boys enjoyed pin trading at the gift shop and restaurant.


----------



## Joben

Weluvdizney2 said:


> We will be on a tight budget this trip, and we are hoping to use the kitchen in the one bedroom villa to save some $.  From the pictures, it looks like a nice and spacious kitchen.  Have any of you actually used the kitchen for meals?  Any tips?  We will have a car, and plan on making a grocery store stop.  Are there gas grills and if so, are they convenient to the villa?
> 
> We will have daily housekeeping (not on points), so I am assuming they will provide dishwashing detergent and laundry soap. I would like to bring my own coffee, is it a regular coffee maker?  Are there coffee filters?
> 
> Also, My husband will be celebrating his bday  on this trip, do any of the Disney bakeries deliver specialty cakes to OKW?
> 
> Also, how is Olivia's?  I don't want to cook every meal
> 
> This is our first time in a DVC resort.
> 
> Thanks!



We just got back from OKW and stayed in the 1bdrm for the first time.  It was huge!!! and the kitchen is more than enough.  some of the equipment pots and pans and knives) may be bare bones but the essentials are there.  If you have something you can't do with out then I suggest bring it, there is tons of storage.  
One tip I suggest is get to the parks early, like rope drop early.  we have accepted that we cannot sleep in and we have to get to the parks before the masses.  There will still be a line to get in, but you can walk on to your favorite ride and fast-pass another and get so much done before noon this way.  then head back to OKW for lunch and a nap and head back out to the park whenever you get your second wind.  So many people like to sleep in and start showing up around 10-12.  if you coordinate that with extra magic hours you can really get a lot done in a little bit of time.  
You spoke of a tight budget but you can save a lot renting DVC points.  we spend less renting at OKW then staying at a budget resort.
No matter what enjoy OKW it is the best


----------



## Deb & Bill

kenly777 said:


> What are the request options available when doing online check-in?  Thanks!  If something additional needs to be requested, how is that handled? Phone? Fax?



DVC resorts do not accept faxes and you can't call the resort directly.  If you have a DVC reservation, the owner of the points (might be you) calls Member Services to add the request.  If it is a cash reservation from Disney Reservation Center, call DRC and add it to your reservation.


----------



## kenly777

Deb & Bill said:


> DVC resorts do not accept faxes and you can't call the resort directly.  If you have a DVC reservation, the owner of the points (might be you) calls Member Services to add the request.  If it is a cash reservation from Disney Reservation Center, call DRC and add it to your reservation.



Thanks so much for the information!  I had no idea that this was how it is done at a dvc, as we just bought in and this will be our first dvc trip. We have six nights HH studio and one night reg studio (wait listing HH). Can I request water/canal (?) view and corner room? Will a corner room provide an extra window at OKW? I love having the extra sunlight. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Chuck S

At OKW, corner rooms are generally studios, and the corner studios in the crossbar of the "U" shaped buildings have no front windows, only the rear glass patio doors.  Otherwise the OKW studios are usually on the ends of the buildings.  These have front facing windows and rear glass patio doors.

Every one bedroom or larger unit I've stayed in at OKW had plenty of windows and natural  light.

You can request a canal view, and hopefully will be placed in blgs 45, 46 or 55.  Those have the best canal views.

HH studios will not have a true canal view. Bldg 23 may have a nice water view, but it is a golf course lake, not on the canal.


----------



## Checkers

I have been going to OKW for years so you would think I would know this but here goes -- I am going to make reservations soon for a 2br (with 2 queen beds in 2nd br) and when I went on the DVC member site to check availability it did not indicate there was a sleeper chair in the 2br.  Just wanted to confirm that since the renovations, all villas 1br and larger have a sleeper chair in the living room as well as the queen sleeper sofa.  Has anyone stayed there recently and can confirm this?  TIA!


----------



## staceymay00

Checkers said:


> I have been going to OKW for years so you would think I would know this but here goes -- I am going to make reservations soon for a 2br (with 2 queen beds in 2nd br) and when I went on the DVC member site to check availability it did not indicate there was a sleeper chair in the 2br.  Just wanted to confirm that since the renovations, all villas 1br and larger have a sleeper chair in the living room as well as the queen sleeper sofa.  Has anyone stayed there recently and can confirm this?  TIA!



Yes, there is a sleeper chair in the living room...all 1BRs and 2BRs have the sleeper chair.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## serene56

Belle5 said:


> I wanted to pop in and give a little report on our first stay at OKW.  Well, it started out a little rocky. First of all, none of our requests were met, which we weren't overly surprised about.  .



my worse fears...
we have only been to the world 3 times and each and every one started off rocky and never had requests met-- not even close.

this time we are renting points.   How bad can it get.


----------



## chepic

serene56 said:


> my worse fears...
> we have only been to the world 3 times and each and every one started off rocky and never had requests met-- not even close.
> 
> this time we are renting points.   How bad can it get.



Well, this is a good vibe.

We have been to WDW more times than I can recall now and I have only had 1 time where it started out not as magical as I would have wanted, however, in the end it all worked out.

Each of our trips have bumps....Disney and non-Disney trips.....but the bumps are what make each trip exciting and something to talk about later.  If there is a negative, we use it as a learning experience and store it in our minds to avoid again.

Think positive!!!!!  

Cheryl


----------



## FigmentChick

Sid74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am so excited, and nobody in the "real world" understands.
> 
> I have just finished booking my 2013 trip. We only get Home every other year, being in the UK.
> 
> I have just booked 17 nights in an accessible 1 bedroom near Hospitality House!
> 
> This will be our first 3 week trip, starting on October 29th. We are staying at All Star Movies for the first 2 days. Then I have a studio at OKW booked, which I am hoping to change to either VWL, or AKV at the 7 month window. Then the stay in the 1 bedroom.
> 
> We have also just made the last payment on our master contract.



Hello, everyone!!!    I am so glad to have found this thread.  I recently booked at OKW from POR.  I decided to change resorts based on an awesome rate a friend got me and the fact that another friend had major issues at POR.

My family is so excited to stay in a villa!!!  We rented a house for our 2006 & 2007 trips and we loved being able to cook meals and have space to spread out.

Sid - we will be there the same time as you.  Perhaps we should schedule a meet?  Also, I have a November 2013 thread going as well as a Facebook group if you'd like to join.

Have a great day, all!!!


----------



## Belle5

serene56 said:


> my worse fears...
> we have only been to the world 3 times and each and every one started off rocky and never had requests met-- not even close.
> 
> this time we are renting points.   How bad can it get.



Yes, our trip started off "rocky".  NOT because our requests weren't met (we were VERY happy in building 52 despite the bus turnaround.) It was rocky because of the hassle of moving to a couple of buildings and then being locked out but MOSTLY because of *rude *service...which we never encountered again at OKW the rest of our stay.  

In retrospect, I wish I wouldn't have spent so much time looking at locations and hoping for "near the HH".  Of course, a LITTLE time spent on such matters would be appropriate.  Like you, I have rarely had requests met so I should have known better! 

Where I really want to encourage you is OKW is so nice that, in the end, you *will *have a great room! We have already decided that when we stay there again we will not worry about the building...we think we could be happy anywhere at OKW! We really loved it!


----------



## Checkers

Checkers said:


> I have been going to OKW for years so you would think I would know this but here goes -- I am going to make reservations soon for a 2br (with 2 queen beds in 2nd br) and when I went on the DVC member site to check availability it did not indicate there was a sleeper chair in the 2br.  Just wanted to confirm that since the renovations, all villas 1br and larger have a sleeper chair in the living room as well as the queen sleeper sofa.  Has anyone stayed there recently and can confirm this?  TIA!





staceymay00 said:


> Yes, there is a sleeper chair in the living room...all 1BRs and 2BRs have the sleeper chair.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thanks, staceymay.  I was able to book a 2br this morning for our Oct. trip.  WooHoo!


----------



## Twende

We are hoping to get a 3 Bdrm Grand Villa for a week starting Nov.10.  We have to wait for the 7 month window.  I am nervous that we will not be  able to get one.

I love the flavor of OKW.  It is such a relaxing resort.


----------



## Junebugwv

If I understand correctly, the HH area is a booking category for DVC members.  I used RCI to exchange to OKW for September and the confirmation I received gives all the correct info concerning the date and bedroom size, but it also has a unit number: 14S

Does that mean we have been assigned building 14?  

We have exchanged in the past and have also rented through Dis DVC members (awesome experiences!) but I don't remember having an assigned unit.


----------



## OKW Lover

Junebugwv said:


> If I understand correctly, the HH area is a booking category for DVC members.  I used RCI to exchange to OKW for September and the confirmation I received gives all the correct info concerning the date and bedroom size, but it also has a unit number: 14S
> 
> Does that mean we have been assigned building 14?
> 
> We have exchanged in the past and have also rented through Dis DVC members (awesome experiences!) but I don't remember having an assigned unit.



I'm sure that "14S" is code for something but no way would it mean you will be in building 14.  Disney won't decide what building you are in until a couple of days before you arrive.  Its probably just an RCI code for something.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

OKW Lover said:


> I'm sure that "14S" is code for something but no way would it mean you will be in building 14.  Disney won't decide what building you are in until a couple of days before you arrive.  Its probably just an RCI code for something.



We had the same thing when we transfered our RCI into OKW. I called, and they said it is just their way of tracking payment method.


----------



## Joben

so I just got back from our stay in march, and of course we are planning our next trip in November.  I noticed a lot of construction at OKW in the Millers crossing area I believe.  is this refurbishment? anyone know when it is scheduled to be completed? also what was with the construction at the entrance? I'm guessing it was something to do with water treatment


----------



## Junebugwv

Leleluvsdis said:


> We had the same thing when we transfered our RCI into OKW. I called, and they said it is just their way of tracking payment method.



As long as they know what it means, I'm fine with it.  This is our 4th time exchanging into a DVC villa with RCI.  Loved BCV, VWL, and SSR.  I'm sure OKW will be great.


----------



## Deesknee

Twende said:


> We are hoping to get a 3 Bdrm Grand Villa for a week starting Nov.10.  We have to wait for the 7 month window.  I am nervous that we will not be  able to get one.
> 
> I love the flavor of OKW.  It is such a relaxing resort.



We are SSR owners, but had good luck acquiring an OKW GV during the week you are going.  I think we may have had to go on the waitlist, but it come through.  Good luck!


----------



## mkarizona

Junebugwv said:


> If I understand correctly, the HH area is a booking category for DVC members.  I used RCI to exchange to OKW for September and the confirmation I received gives all the correct info concerning the date and bedroom size, but it also has a unit number: 14S
> 
> Does that mean we have been assigned building 14?
> 
> We have exchanged in the past and have also rented through Dis DVC members (awesome experiences!) but I don't remember having an assigned unit.



"14" should be the code for a 1 bedroom unit and "S" refers to the check in day


----------



## Junebugwv

mkarizona said:


> "14" should be the code for a 1 bedroom unit and "S" refers to the check in day



Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
We will be at OKW in a few weeks and most times we get a 2nd floor, last trip we got a 3rd floor, thats a stretch with all that luggage, stuff, etc.
Does it tend to be noisy on ground floor?


----------



## Pirate Granny

We love the top floor...even after a long day at the park and carrying strollers and two tired kiddos up those stairs...relatively no noise...and the views and quiet on the balcony can't be beat!


----------



## Chuck S

jimmytammy said:


> Does it tend to be noisy on ground floor?



It depends upon the upper floor occupants.  For many years Mom & I requested ground floor because she had some mobility issues.  Most of the time we never heard the people above us, but there were exceptions, especially if they had several kids.


----------



## Shazzie B

Pirate Granny said:


> We love the top floor...even after a long day at the park and carrying strollers and two tired kiddos up those stairs...relatively no noise...and the views and quiet on the balcony can't be beat!



As DS is now 20 I'm hoping he'll return the favour of years ago & carry a tired Mom up the stairs!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the replies folks!  It sounds like a crap shoot about the noise.

Shazzie Im with you on that kids carrying me up the steps


----------



## DISNEYDUET

*SIGH* Well folks, I am coming over here to see about some help. We are adding travelers to our vacation in November and I have to give up my coveted BCV reservation. Looking to stay at OKW and need to know the best buildings and what not! I'm not as upset as my fiance. He doesn't do busses (gets car sick) so will have to drive everywhere. What can I tell him to give him a little ray of sunshine??


----------



## Deb & Bill

DISNEYDUET said:


> *SIGH* Well folks, I am coming over here to see about some help. We are adding travelers to our vacation in November and I have to give up my coveted BCV reservation. Looking to stay at OKW and need to know the best buildings and what not! I'm not as upset as my fiance. He doesn't do busses (gets car sick) so will have to drive everywhere. What can I tell him to give him a little ray of sunshine??



The best place in WDW to just relax and get away from the mobs in the theme parks.  The porches are wonderful.  Large and a good place to sit and watch the golfer or whatever else you see out there.  Large, large rooms.  Full sized washer and dryer instead of stackables.  Love seat and a sleeper sofa and the sleeper chair in the one bedroom and larger living rooms. 

We've stayed on South Point, Millers Road and Turtle Pond and enjoyed every place.


----------



## glaserjm

DISNEYDUET said:


> *SIGH* Well folks, I am coming over here to see about some help. We are adding travelers to our vacation in November and I have to give up my coveted BCV reservation. Looking to stay at OKW and need to know the best buildings and what not! I'm not as upset as my fiance. He doesn't do busses (gets car sick) so will have to drive everywhere. What can I tell him to give him a little ray of sunshine??



A word of caution..not sure when in November you're going, but OKW is not available on November 7th. We are on the waiting list but as of now, we are having to jump over to SSR for a night. Not sure if this effects your trael plans or not, but wanted to give you a heads up!


----------



## Checkers

DISNEYDUET said:


> *SIGH* Well folks, I am coming over here to see about some help. We are adding travelers to our vacation in November and I have to give up my coveted BCV reservation. Looking to stay at OKW and need to know the best buildings and what not! I'm not as upset as my fiance. He doesn't do busses (gets car sick) so will have to drive everywhere. What can I tell him to give him a little ray of sunshine??



We are owners there and really have not had a "bad" location ever (since '99).  Currently we prefer HH but then we never have a car so enjoy the proximity to Olivia's, etc.  The rooms are huge compared to the other resorts and, of course, the boat to Downtown Disney is a big plus for us.  Really the bus service is very good and OKW is very close to Epcot & Hollywood Studios so travel time is minimal.  Even to MK & AK takes no more than 15-20 min.  I am sure there are others that can give you more location info.  Oh, you could always park at Epcot and take monorail to MK and use the International Gateway and take the boat to HS.  This gives you access to 3 of the 4 parks.  This is assuming you have park hoppers or APs.  Have a great time!


----------



## DISNEYDUET

glaserjm said:


> A word of caution..not sure when in November you're going, but OKW is not available on November 7th. We are on the waiting list but as of now, we are having to jump over to SSR for a night. Not sure if this effects your trael plans or not, but wanted to give you a heads up!



Oct 31-Nov 6. Leaving long before that crazy weekend! Veterans day holiday, Wine and Dine half marathon AND the final weekend of Food and Wine Festival.


----------



## "Ginger"

We're excited, got 2 - 2 bedrooms at OKW 10/30-11/6.  

Can't wait till they announce Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party dates. 

 I've been watching Southwest for airfares from BWI To MCO.


----------



## FigmentChick

DISNEYDUET said:


> Oct 31-Nov 6. Leaving long before that crazy weekend! Veterans day holiday, Wine and Dine half marathon AND the final weekend of Food and Wine Festival.



[QUOTE="Ginger";48009348]We're excited, got 2 - 2 bedrooms at OKW 10/30-11/6.  

Can't wait till they announce Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party dates. 

 I've been watching Southwest for airfares from BWI To MCO.[/QUOTE]

My family will be there at the same time!!!    We're going 10/31-11/09.  If you want to, look for me on the November 2013 thread.

We can't wait to stay at OKW.....the views, the space, the porch.  And we do have mobility issues, but I would love, love, love to stay on an upper floor.


----------



## gray52

DISNEYDUET said:


> *SIGH* Well folks, I am coming over here to see about some help. We are adding travelers to our vacation in November and I have to give up my coveted BCV reservation. Looking to stay at OKW and need to know the best buildings and what not! I'm not as upset as my fiance. He doesn't do busses (gets car sick) so will have to drive everywhere. What can I tell him to give him a little ray of sunshine??



I guess it depends on weather or not you'll be using the resort amenities much? if so, then book the HH area... or try for buildings 62,63,64,15 or 16. The villas really do feel MASSIVE... Not just roomy. The resort also lets you step outside of the Disney chaos... And let's you relax and recharge the batteries. Having a car makes it especially nice... Since you can drive right up to your villa... Sweet! The only thing I will warn you about OKW... Try her once and she'll forever tempt you to cheat on your home resort.


----------



## Treacle44

Are they nice? We like the pools at SSR but want to try a different resort next time. 

Any photos would be great! Thanks


----------



## okw2012

Treacle44 said:
			
		

> Are they nice? We like the pools at SSR but want to try a different resort next time.
> 
> Any photos would be great! Thanks



The two pools we prefer are the main pool (with the slide in the sand castle) and the quiet pool at Old Turtle Pond:

http://allears.net/acc/okw59.jpg

http://images.mouseplanet.com/wdw/compressed/Resorts/OKWR/quiet_pool.jpg


----------



## Deb & Bill

Treacle44 said:


> Are they nice? We like the pools at SSR but want to try a different resort next time.
> 
> Any photos would be great! Thanks



SSR has three themed pools and two (I always forget about the THV pool) unthemed pools.  OKW has one themed pool with a big sandcastle slide (and a sauna in the lighthouse) and three unthemed pools (South Point, Turtle Pond and Millers Road).  

If you have little kids, you won't have the water play areas like at SSR, but you will have a fun themed pool at the Hospitality House.


----------



## cpbjgc

Here are a couple pictures of the pool area.

Hospitality House pool - taken near the hot tub.






The Slide






A view of Hospitality House buildings from the pool area (sandy area near the hot tub)


----------



## peace_all

So excited, just got into OKW with an RCI exchange for 2bed 08/14-08/31. 

Looking forward to staying onsite, so less commute and more relax and recharge time!


----------



## macd77

cpbjgc said:


> Here are a couple pictures of the pool area.
> 
> Hospitality House pool - taken near the hot tub.
> 
> The Slide
> 
> A view of Hospitality House buildings from the pool area (sandy area near the hot tub)



Love the pics!  We just passed rofr and can't wait to book our first trip to OKW!!!!


----------



## Candy Orlando

We just bought 50 more OKW points. Now we are in the 500 club. We love DVC.


----------



## OKW Lover

Checked into a studio (building 46, very nice) but noted some lapses in Mousekeeping.  There was no ice cube tray, only a single creamer for the coffee, and no bath mats.  Called to have them brought over, but three hours later still nothing.  Called back and they were finally delivered sometime later, at least another hour.

We're not given to complaining and fortunately this is not the norm at OKW.  But it was disappointing in our home resort.


----------



## cgdisney2011

Hello

First time at OKW  Can I take advantage of the online check in and put my room requests in at that point?  I will be arriving early in the morning, is in person a better option?

Thanks again


----------



## AnnaS

peace_all said:


> So excited, just got into OKW with an RCI exchange for 2bed 08/14-08/31.
> 
> Looking forward to staying onsite, so less commute and more relax and recharge time!



You will enjoy it! Please come back and tell us your thoughts.



Candy Orlando said:


> We just bought 50 more OKW points. Now we are in the 500 club. We love DVC.



Congratulations!!!

We'll be checking in a month from now again!!


----------



## gray52

M


----------



## Twende

I was just able to snag a 3 bedroom Grand Villa for our family reunion in November.   I am a wee bit excited! The wait for the 7 month mark was nerve wracking. 

I could not get the first night I wanted but I found a 2 bedroom at AKL that will work with someone, probably DH and I sleeping on the couch!

I hope we enjoy the grand villa.  I hear they are incredible.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Twende said:


> I was just able to snag a 3 bedroom Grand Villa for our family reunion in November.   I am a wee bit excited! The wait for the 7 month mark was nerve wracking.
> 
> I could not get the first night I wanted but I found a 2 bedroom at AKL that will work with someone, probably DH and I sleeping on the couch!
> 
> I hope we enjoy the grand villa.  I hear they are incredible.



 You'll love it!  We have had as many as 12 in a GV, and in December we will have as few as 4.  Our adult offspring are going with, and everyone wants their own bedroom.


----------



## SAT887

Twende said:


> I was just able to snag a 3 bedroom Grand Villa for our family reunion in November.   I am a wee bit excited! The wait for the 7 month mark was nerve wracking.
> 
> I could not get the first night I wanted but I found a 2 bedroom at AKL that will work with someone, probably DH and I sleeping on the couch!
> 
> I hope we enjoy the grand villa.  I hear they are incredible.



We have stayed in a GV a couple times. They are awesome!! Very roomy and spacious. I would be anxious too waiting for the 7 month mark on a GV!


----------



## supersuperwendy

We recently booked OKW for October!   We've never stayed there so we are super excited!!

What are the best tips for getting around the resort?  What order do the buses run?


----------



## dianeschlicht

supersuperwendy said:


> We recently booked OKW for October!   We've never stayed there so we are super excited!!
> 
> What are the best tips for getting around the resort?  What order do the buses run?



We prefer to walk much of the time to enjoy the amazing landscaping, but buses run (coming into the resort)
1st stop Peninsular Road
2nd South Point
3rd Old Turtle Pond
4th Miller's Road
5th Hospitality House.

Since all buses stop at HH last, you can always jump on ANY bus and get off at HH for the main pool, Olivia's or DTD transportation.  There are neighborhood pools and hot tubs at Miller's  Road, South Point, and Turtle Pond as well.


----------



## RunningAriel

Rechecking in! My other acct was hacked and the email was changed so now I can't access it anymore. But I'm the same DISNEYDUET, just new clothing now.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Just booked a GV stay for Feb 14-18th!  Kids have a long week-end off from school! Count so far, 11 of us with 4 of us who have February birthdays!  I hope we get the GV in Building 15!

Gosh I miss OKW!


----------



## toklotursa

We are getting excited. Our first stay with our DVC membership is coming up in a couple weeks.


----------



## jimmytammy

Less than a month away for us!!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

toklotursa said:


> We are getting excited. Our first stay with our DVC membership is coming up in a couple weeks.



 *Home!*

Congrats! And since you're on the OKW thread, is it safe to assume that your 1st stay is at OKW?

If so, one of our favorite things to do is to take the boat over to DTD for dinner or ice cream!  At night, the lights, the waterway, it's all so beautiful!


----------



## nichanda

Hi all.  Tossing around the idea of renting points to book either a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom villa winter or spring of 2014 for a week or maybe more.  It would be me, DH, our baby and my parents.

My mother has mobility issues.  She isn't in a wheelchair permanently, but would most likely be in a scooter at Disney because of all the walking required in the parks. She does have the disability parking permit here in Canada, but we wouldn't be renting a car there.

Question, if we wanted to book the HH area villas (easier for her to get to the Downtown Disney Boat, Olivia's, etc), what are the chances we could get a building that has a elevator?  I know there are only three buildings that have this option.  I read further back in this thread they are reserved for medial issues, so I was wondering if her medical issue would count, or if they are specific medical issues in mind that they book for?  

Because we'd be renting points, and aren't DVC members, I can't call myself, so will have to pass this information on when we book through our DVC renting company.  Our dates are very flexible, so if it's all booked up at a certain time, we can always wait longer, just didn't know if it had to be a specific disability or not.

My concern is that it may be better to book at another resort with less walking if being close to HH with either a lower level or elevator building villa can't be granted. I can't see it working out well if we are a 10 minute walk from the HH,and in a third story room with no elevator. Not sure how much consideration they do for room location requests due to disabilities.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeremy&Susan

If you need a HA room, that is somethign you can book and get locked in at any resort. I would make sure to request an HA room.

You can also book the HH Category room at OKW. It is supposed to ensure you get a room very near HH and the themed pool. Again HH is a booking category and should lock you into a rooom near HH.

If there are no HH Category rooms available, you could always take the bus to and from HH area. HH is the last stop for all theme park buses with the bus stop just over the bridge from HH being the first stop.

Good luck, enjoy.


----------



## Deb & Bill

nichanda said:


> ...Question, if we wanted to book the HH area villas (easier for her to get to the Downtown Disney Boat, Olivia's, etc), what are the chances we could get a building that has a elevator?  ....



None of the buildings considered to be Hospitality House area have elevators.  HHA buildings are 11, 12, 13, 14, 23, 24, 25, 26.  Elevator buildings are 62, 63 and 64.  If you request a first floor HHA or medical need elevator, you should get them.  But they are two different areas.  Make sure you book the one you really need and want.


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

Candy Orlando said:
			
		

> We just bought 50 more OKW points. Now we are in the 500 club. We love DVC.



Wow how nice that must be! Expensive too....... I've been a dvc member since 2006 (SSR) and still have my original 160 points. I do have another timeshare though. So that also allows me to trade into dvc resorts. It's a good thing I have that as a back up since I'm always living in the future.


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

Just a couple days ago I booked a 2 br at OKW for  November 10-17. I'm excited, yet worried we won't like it. I don't know why...... We've only stayed at our home resort of SSR, but have upcoming stays at AKV (1 night before our cruise) and BCV after the cruise. I guess I don't know much about this resort and that's why I'm having some concern. I'm planning on doing some research on the web to help ease my fears.


----------



## RachelTori

kirkaliciasmom said:


> Just a couple days ago I booked a 2 br at OKW for  November 10-17. I'm excited, yet worried we won't like it. I don't know why...... We've only stayed at our home resort of SSR, but have upcoming stays at AKV (1 night before our cruise) and BCV after the cruise. I guess I don't know much about this resort and that's why I'm having some concern. I'm planning on doing some research on the web to help ease my fears.



I am also an SSR owner.  I love my home resort, but have now stayed at OKW 5 or 6 times and will be returning there in just 8 days!  It is a beautiful resort!  The grounds are lovely.  The villas have been refurbished within the last couple years and are in great shape.  And you can't beat the room size!  

My very first OKW visit, we were in Turtle Pond.  When we first checked in, I was like "eh - I guess this is OK".  The next morning, I took a walk around the grounds (while my family was still sleeping) and I literally fell in love with the place!    Give it a chance!


----------



## scottmel

kirkaliciasmom said:


> Just a couple days ago I booked a 2 br at OKW for  November 10-17. I'm excited, yet worried we won't like it. I don't know why...... We've only stayed at our home resort of SSR, but have upcoming stays at AKV (1 night before our cruise) and BCV after the cruise. I guess I don't know much about this resort and that's why I'm having some concern. I'm planning on doing some research on the web to help ease my fears.



We stayed at OKW around 8 years ago and simply loved it there. We rented points. The following year we rented at BWV and I cried after seeing the room - so small and cramped and I was SO disappointed. Unable to move resorts b/c on rented points but I enjoyed the location etc. except I just LOVED OKW.

We have returned to Disney every year since then but DH and DD discovered club level during one stay at BWI and have been hooked ever since so we only rent a night here or there at the end of a trip. We have rented at AKL, SSR, BCV, BWV and OKW - just to try a night at a new resort type thing. NOTHING has beat OKW to me over the years. NOTHING. In fact this summer we are staying at our beloved YC of course and instead of just the one nhight at a DVC resort, we are doing 3 and I got to pick where - OKW. It is our first visit back in 8 years. I can't wait. I have stayed so many places over the years and this always felt like home.

I will caution you though on room selection - research t hat - there is one area that is really noisy - sits on a bus road or busy street but I did feel like I was on the Indy 500 on our first night until we switched. I know if you book the HH category you will nOT have that problem. So if you did not book HH b/c it was unavailable - note it in your records QUIET AREA....


----------



## Firepath

Hi everyone. Our 1st DVC stay is now less than 6 mos away! Our WL for 1BD near HH just came through (for an entire week!!!) and I am so excited (was booked as non-HH). My DH is a huge golf fan and would love to watch the golf action from our patio/balcony if possible. Can anyone suggest a building/location to request where this would be a possibility? Thanks much!


----------



## MarkF0wle

Hi guys, quick question. For my upcoming trip I am not able to do online check in, Disney are saying because the resort has taking over assigning the booking already so am not able to do it, but I am pretty sure there is some kind of technical glitch in the system as I should have been able to do check in 50 days ago now & I tried, many times. I check in May 2nd.

The reservation is all correct, so we are down to checking in the traditional way on the day; which actually doesn't bother me at all. But I am bothered that I can't then put in my room requests; as we have people sleeping on the sofa bed it's important to us to get the rooms with twin entrances to the bathroom. I know I can switch out on the day if possible, but I'd rather get it squared up before hand.

Since I can't do online check in, is there a way of getting a request to the resort directly? Faxing is not an option & if I can avoid an international call it would be a bonus.

TIA.


----------



## PrincessMommy09

We will be staying at OKW in October.  First time there and first DVC stay!  Our flight lands around 11:30am.  What are the chances of our room being ready when we arrive at the resort?  I want to do MNSSHP that night if there is a good chance we can spend the afternoon resting in the room, if not, I'll switch our plans around a little bit.


----------



## SAT887

PrincessMommy09 said:


> We will be staying at OKW in October.  First time there and first DVC stay!  Our flight lands around 11:30am.  What are the chances of our room being ready when we arrive at the resort?  I want to do MNSSHP that night if there is a good chance we can spend the afternoon resting in the room, if not, I'll switch our plans around a little bit.



We always request early check in, never has been an issue. However, it's always been a priority over room location.


----------



## Sarah Millar01

AHHH OKW - such a fabulous resort! Stayed here when I got married at The Wedding Pavillion and absolutely loved it! My Dads favourite resort eva!


----------



## Fan of Figment

We just joined DVC and are kicking off our first stay with OKW this October!  We are staying in a studio, just DH and I.  This will also be our first time for F&W!!  Can't wait!


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

Fan of Figment said:


> We just joined DVC and are kicking off our first stay with OKW this October!  We are staying in a studio, just DH and I.  This will also be our first time for F&W!!  Can't wait!



"Welcome Home!" I love hearing that! I've been a dvc member since 06 and I love it! We are staying in a 2 br (first time ever in 2 br) at OKW in nov. I'm excited to see what the resort has to offer. Here's to many years of magic!


----------



## lchute1158

My okw content just passed rofr... Be joining ya'll soon


----------



## RachelTori

MarkF0wle said:


> Hi guys, quick question. For my upcoming trip I am not able to do online check in, Disney are saying because the resort has taking over assigning the booking already so am not able to do it, but I am pretty sure there is some kind of technical glitch in the system as I should have been able to do check in 50 days ago now & I tried, many times. I check in May 2nd.
> 
> The reservation is all correct, so we are down to checking in the traditional way on the day; which actually doesn't bother me at all. But I am bothered that I can't then put in my room requests; as we have people sleeping on the sofa bed it's important to us to get the rooms with twin entrances to the bathroom. I know I can switch out on the day if possible, but I'd rather get it squared up before hand.
> 
> Since I can't do online check in, is there a way of getting a request to the resort directly? Faxing is not an option & if I can avoid an international call it would be a bonus.
> 
> TIA.



I understand your frustration with online check-in.  It took me forever to be able to do it -- and it still wouldn't accept my credit card.  

If you can get the site to work, you should still be able to do online check-in.  I'm checking in before you, April 28, and I was able to do online this morning.  Are you going to the regular disney site (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/)?  When you log in there, in the top right corner is "My Disney Experience".  Click on that, then click on "My Reservations" and it should bring up any room reservations you have (both resort & DVC) and an additional section for ADRs.

On each eligible room reservation (60 days and under), there should be a link for "online check-in".  

Other than that, I'm not sure what you could do, short of making that international call.


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

lchute1158 said:


> My okw content just passed rofr... Be joining ya'll soon



Congratulations! Soooo exciting!


----------



## Fan of Figment

kirkaliciasmom said:


> "Welcome Home!" I love hearing that! I've been a dvc member since 06 and I love it! We are staying in a 2 br (first time ever in 2 br) at OKW in nov. I'm excited to see what the resort has to offer. Here's to many years of magic!



Thank you!  Hope you have a magical trip!


----------



## elyse43230

Just had to share...

My family and I are 48 days away from our first stay at OKW. We are not DVC members, but we are so looking forward to staying at a 2BR Villa!

We did online check-in a few days ago, and we were pleasantly surprised to see that our "ground floor" request was automatically checked from the request we made over the phone. Then we could select 2 other requests on that.


----------



## last1973

Hi

I'm really considering staying here in a 2 bed villa as there are 6 of us. By the time I've saved enough it won't be till aug 2016! Can you tell me how big are the balconies I love the idea of sitting outside in morning with a cuppa. Also are the pools along way from villas as I know it's very important to my kids to b near them. Thanks Angie


----------



## Pirate Granny

You will love it and the balconies are HUGE...a nice table and four chairs.  Pools are never far away.  We love top floor, golf course view.  ENJOY


----------



## Shazzie B

MarkF0wle said:


> Since I can't do online check in, is there a way of getting a request to the resort directly? Faxing is not an option & if I can avoid an international call it would be a bonus.
> 
> TIA.



If you end up calling try using this telephone number 0844 8 610 610 (telediscount)and then the Disney number you need (follow instructions on IVR) - charges 1p per minute.


----------



## Chuck S

MarkF0wle said:


> Hi guys, quick question. For my upcoming trip I am not able to do online check in, Disney are saying because the resort has taking over assigning the booking already so am not able to do it, but I am pretty sure there is some kind of technical glitch in the system as I should have been able to do check in 50 days ago now & I tried, many times. I check in May 2nd.
> 
> The reservation is all correct, so we are down to checking in the traditional way on the day; which actually doesn't bother me at all. But I am bothered that I can't then put in my room requests; as we have people sleeping on the sofa bed it's important to us to get the rooms with twin entrances to the bathroom. I know I can switch out on the day if possible, but I'd rather get it squared up before hand.
> 
> Since I can't do online check in, is there a way of getting a request to the resort directly? Faxing is not an option & if I can avoid an international call it would be a bonus.
> 
> TIA.




Calling the resort directly is not a good idea.  You will not get anyone at the resort, but your call will be routed to the virtual front desk, a call center that really doesn't take room requests.

You should send an email to DVC Member services via the members website "contact us" link and request a room in building numbers 30 and higher. Be sure your reservation is not in the Near HH booking category.


----------



## Joben

So I'm not a DVC member(yet!!!) but we rent points and love staying at OKW.  Someday we may stay somewhere else, but if it ain't broke why fix it.  I keep seeing people posting about online check in, my wife did on-line check in last time we stayed but we still had to go to the lobby and physically check in,  my question is what is the advantages of on-line check in?


----------



## Chuck S

Joben said:


> So I'm not a DVC member(yet!!!) but we rent points and love staying at OKW.  Someday we may stay somewhere else, but if it ain't broke why fix it.  I keep seeing people posting about online check in, my wife did on-line check in last time we stayed but we still had to go to the lobby and physically check in,  my question is what is the advantages of on-line check in?



The advantages are fairly minimal.

They do try to assign you a room based upon your estimated arrival time, if one will be available.

Also, for those that charge to the room, by entering the CC number on line, the resort personnel do not have access to the number, they only see the last few digits and that there is a card on file. There have been some rare instances of having the number skimmed when checking in at the resort.


----------



## miprender

Long time lurker for this thread and I just wanted to post that we just got back from our first stay at OKW.  I wasn't sure I was going to like the resort but I can see why you all have fallen in love with it. 

We were in bldg 23 on the first floor and couldn't have been happier. The room was HUGE and we loved our veranda overlooking the golf course and pond. 

My mom was actually sad when we checked out and went to the VWL for the rest of our stay


----------



## chepic

miprender said:


> Long time lurker for this thread and I just wanted to post that we just got back from our first stay at OKW.  I wasn't sure I was going to like the resort but I can see why you all have fallen in love with it.
> 
> We were in bldg 23 on the first floor and couldn't have been happier. The room was HUGE and we loved our veranda overlooking the golf course and pond.
> 
> My mom was actually sad when we checked out and went to the VWL for the rest of our stay



Hey fellow RI'er!!  Just got back from a week at BCV and it just made me want to stay at OKW all the more.

cheryl


----------



## TheSilverTherapist

I grew up going to OKW almost every time we went to Disney World. I'm glad to have stumbled on this thread. To me, OKW is THE Disney World resort.

We're currently booked to go there this September. My wife is hoping the waitlist for BWV pans out, but I'm plenty happy to have OKW as our "backup."


----------



## BEASLYBOO

chepic said:


> Hey fellow RI'er!!  Just got back from a week at BCV and it just made me want to stay at OKW all the more. cheryl


   The villas are so small at BCV !!!!!!!!!


----------



## chepic

BEASLYBOO said:


> The villas are so small at BCV !!!!!!!!!



They really are!!   I just finished my TR and there is a funny story in there....we won't be going back, staying with OKW.  Going to take friends next year so going to try for the GV in August.

che


----------



## MarkyMouse

Joben said:


> So I'm not a DVC member(yet!!!) but we rent points and love staying at OKW.  Someday we may stay somewhere else, but if it ain't broke why fix it.  I keep seeing people posting about online check in, my wife did on-line check in last time we stayed but we still had to go to the lobby and physically check in,  my question is what is the advantages of on-line check in?



One advantage to online check-in is that your room keys and car pass are already prepared. At least ours was. We just walked up and gave them our name and they had our little packet already prepared. Keys and all!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## BEASLYBOO

chepic said:


> , staying with OKW.  Going to take friends next year so going to try for the GV in August. che



Good luck, I just reserved an OKW GV for Feb 2014 for the 10 of us!


----------



## jimmytammy

23 days til paradise at OKW


----------



## dianeschlicht

Just booked our March trip for the 2 of us in a 1 bedroom at OKW again.  These March trips are always a pre-curser to our Spring Training trips to Fort Myers, and next spring will be no different.


----------



## tb1972

BEASLYBOO said:


> The villas are so small at BCV !!!!!!!!!



Now you have me worried! We're doing an OKW/BCV split stay next month. The only reason is my kids want to experience SAB.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

jimmytammy said:


> 23 days til paradise at OKW



See ya there    Can't wait  !!


----------



## AnnaS

About 12 days for us


----------



## BEASLYBOO

tb1972 said:


> Now you have me worried! We're doing an OKW/BCV split stay next month. The only reason is my kids want to experience SAB.


 Don't worry, we are generally 6-8, so it's always a 2bd and with that many, living space becomes rather important!  OKW was the 1st vacation club and with it the "Powers at be" figured out pretty quickly that they you could make them considerably smaller and thus produce more villas, studios etc.

BCV is considerably smaller and when I travel I prefer a dedicated rather than a lock-off, we're looking for beds more than anything, and unfortunately neither BCV nor BWV have the sleeper chair. So I seldom book these, it's either OKW or Kidani (smaller footprint too, but comes with a spiffy 3rd bathroom and the sleeper chair, real handy w/ 4 teenagers).

Realistically most people spend little time in the actual villa so you shoudl be fine!


----------



## chepic

tb1972 said:


> Now you have me worried! We're doing an OKW/BCV split stay next month. The only reason is my kids want to experience SAB.



You have to try every DVC to really understand why OKW is the best!

Our kids liked the pool, however, as I said in my TR (see the TR thread) the area has the feeling of an upscale hotel versus a "home".  The quiet pool is nice....not as nice as Turtle pond, IMO, but "homier" than the big pool.

I am in no hurry to go back there....OKW is home.

che


----------



## Pirate Granny

We love the GV, 2 bedroom and studios at OKW, although we added points at BCV for the pool...


----------



## miprender

chepic said:


> Hey fellow RI'er!!  Just got back from a week at BCV and it just made me want to stay at OKW all the more.
> 
> cheryl



 We switched over to a 2Bed at VWL and I think the 1 bed at OKW was bigger. I know many people have said that OKW was roomier, but to really experience it how BIG it is was amazing.


----------



## disfanforlife

BEASLYBOO said:


> Don't worry, we are generally 6-8, so it's always a 2bd and with that many, living space becomes rather important!  OKW was the 1st vacation club and with it the "Powers at be" figured out pretty quickly that they you could make them considerably smaller and thus produce more villas, studios etc.
> 
> BCV is considerably smaller and when I travel I prefer a dedicated rather than a lock-off, we're looking for beds more than anything, and unfortunately neither BCV nor BWV have the sleeper chair. So I seldom book these, it's either OKW or Kidani (smaller footprint too, but comes with a spiffy 3rd bathroom and the sleeper chair, real handy w/ 4 teenagers).
> 
> Realistically most people spend little time in the actual villa so you shoudl be fine!



Does OKW have the sleeper chair too?


----------



## Chuck S

disfanforlife said:


> Does OKW have the sleeper chair too?



Yes, 1 & 2 Bdrm units at OKW have the sleeper chairs.  I have not stayed in a GV since the rehab...so I don''t know if they were added to GVs.


----------



## disfanforlife

Chuck S said:


> Yes, 1 & 2 Bdrm units at OKW have the sleeper chairs.  I have not stayed in a GV since the rehab...so I don''t know if they were added to GVs.



Oh great! I didn't know that. I thought it was only at AKV and BLT.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Chuck S said:


> Yes, 1 & 2 Bdrm units at OKW have the sleeper chairs.  I have not stayed in a GV since the rehab...so I don''t know if they were added to GVs.



The GV we had in June 2011, had the sleeper chair.


----------



## Checkers

disfanforlife said:


> Does OKW have the sleeper chair too?



Yes, OKW has the sleeper chair in the 1br, 2br. etc., but not the studio.


----------



## Junebugwv

We are staying at OKW early Sept with an RCI exchange.  Of course, our paperwork does not have a reservation number so I can't do online check-in.  Do I need to call the regular Disney number to get a reservation number?


----------



## Chuck S

Junebugwv said:


> We are staying at OKW early Sept with an RCI exchange.  Of course, our paperwork does not have a reservation number so I can't do online check-in.  Do I need to call the regular Disney number to get a reservation number?



In your RCI confirmation paperwork there should be a number to call for DVC Member Services.  They should be able to help you with the confirmation number, and don't forget you need to pay the $95 in bound DVC resort fee.


----------



## kreckl

HH or bust if without a car?
We are planning a split stay in Sept, and the 4 nights I was hoping to try OKW only has 3 nights available near the HH. We wont have a car, and the weather may be a factor, so I thought that was the way to go.
We've never stayed here, but I am thinking its best to be near a place where food is available. We have a 10 year old who will likely want to be at the best pool for a kid his age, too.
Thanks!


----------



## Checkers

kreckl said:


> HH or bust if without a car?
> We are planning a split stay in Sept, and the 4 nights I was hoping to try OKW only has 3 nights available near the HH. We wont have a car, and the weather may be a factor, so I thought that was the way to go.
> We've never stayed here, but I am thinking its best to be near a place where food is available. We have a 10 year old who will likely want to be at the best pool for a kid his age, too.
> Thanks!



Peninsular Rd. is very close to the HH but is not considered HH for booking purposes.  We stayed in a studio there in Dec. and loved it -- just over the bridge, very short walk to the HH and the 1st bus stop coming back from the parks.  If you don't want to ride the bus (picking up) through the rest of the resort, you can always get the bus at the HH which is always the last stop before going to the parks.  The main pool near the HH is great with a great slide and I think your 10 yr. old will love it.  We love OKW and will be there in Oct.  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Chuck S

Checkers said:


> Peninsular Rd. is very close to the HH but is not considered HH for booking purposes.  We stayed in a studio there in Dec. and loved it -- just over the bridge, very short walk to the HH and the 1st bus stop coming back from the parks.  If you don't want to ride the bus (picking up) through the rest of the resort, you can always get the bus at the HH which is always the last stop before going to the parks.  The main pool near the HH is great with a great slide and I think your 10 yr. old will love it.  We love OKW and will be there in Oct.  Good luck and have fun!



Actually the Peninsular Rd buildings 23 to 26 ARE part of the near HH category.  The other buildings are 11 to 14.  The Peninsular Rd Bldgs 27 to 29 are not part of the near HH category.


----------



## mzozzietj

19 days for DD(4) and I!  I'm on the fence about renting a car for this trip!  I was not able to reserve a HH area room since it was a late booking.  Thoughts?  I'm traveling with her alone


----------



## okw2012

mzozzietj said:
			
		

> 19 days for DD(4) and I!  I'm on the fence about renting a car for this trip!  I was not able to reserve a HH area room since it was a late booking.  Thoughts?  I'm traveling with her alone



The bus system is great, don't worry. Your daughter will likely enjoy taking the bus, my 8 year old son loves it! I suggest requesting the peninsular road area: your daughter will easily be able to walk to the pool and the bus tours will be shorter (just walk to HH when you want to leave the resort).

Perhaps the only attraction for which I'd call a cab is the Fantasia minigolf.


----------



## Chuck S

My last trip without a car, I stayed in the Turtle Pond area and walked to/from the store or Olivia's at least once per day.  It is a bit of a walk, but it really is nothing compared to the parks.  A normal, active 4 year old would probably not mind the walk.  My friend's little girl, also 4, has more energy than any adult.


----------



## mzozzietj

Hmmm okay, now I'm even more torn.  I was just able to book a car rental for only $42.22 total for the three night trip.  I think I would break even on groceries etc so I might do it after all.  I guess if we're closer to HH it'd be a bonus.  

I've sort of been wavering on doing the DDP since I wasn't sure if we'd use the refills and CS as much if we were further away.  If we have a car we could eat anyplace though.  I'm not sure I'll ever stop being confused, lol


----------



## okw2012

mzozzietj said:
			
		

> Hmmm okay, now I'm even more torn.  I was just able to book a car rental for only $42.22 total for the three night trip.  I think I would break even on groceries etc so I might do it after all.  I guess if we're closer to HH it'd be a bonus.
> 
> I've sort of been wavering on doing the DDP since I wasn't sure if we'd use the refills and CS as much if we were further away.  If we have a car we could eat anyplace though.  I'm not sure I'll ever stop being confused, lol



That's a great price for the car! Indeed you can save on groceries. But then why do the DDP? If you are only going to have breakfast at the villa you can order your grocery online from gardengrocer and save time! How much can you possibly save on four breakfasts?


----------



## mzozzietj

I don't think we will do the DDP with the car rental.  Luckily I waited to add anything.  Since its only 3 days I think we will munch on snacks or CS most meals lol.  We can survive on popcorn, dole whips and mickey bars right?


----------



## Idreamodisney247

If the only rooms available are rooms not near HH, what are the very best buildings to request that are most convenient when traveling without a car? This is just become another possible option in order to save as many 2014 points as possible. We will be looking into a two bedroom.


----------



## dmoore22

It's probably been already mentioned so I apologize for the repetition. Buildings 62, 63, or 64 are somewhat convenient to HH. Also 23 and 26 due to proximity to the Bus Stop and a convenient walk across the bridge to HH.


----------



## Idreamodisney247

dmoore22 said:


> It's probably been already mentioned so I apologize for the repetition. Buildings 62, 63, or 64 are somewhat convenient to HH. Also 23 and 26 due to proximity to the Bus Stop and a convenient walk across the bridge to HH.



Thank you!


----------



## Deb & Bill

dmoore22 said:


> It's probably been already mentioned so I apologize for the repetition. Buildings 62, 63, or 64 are somewhat convenient to HH. Also 23 and 26 due to proximity to the Bus Stop and a convenient walk across the bridge to HH.



62, 63 and 64 are usually reserved for medical needs since they have elevators.  23 through 26 are HH area buildings.  16 is right next to 62.  15 is right next to 64.  27 is right next to 25 and the bus stop.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Idreamodisney247 said:


> If the only rooms available are rooms not near HH, what are the very best buildings to request that are most convenient when traveling without a car? This is just become another possible option in order to save as many 2014 points as possible. We will be looking into a two bedroom.



I like the buildings near the Miller's Road pool/ bus stop.  They are easy access to HH, and I like that the bus stop is right before HH.  Also, when coming back into the resort, it's easy to get off the bus at the first stop and walk back to the Miller's Road area.  You'll get there LONG before the bus does.

We also LOVE buildings 45 and 46 along the canal, and they are a quick 5 minute walk to HH.


----------



## tb1972

BEASLYBOO said:


> Don't worry, we are generally 6-8, so it's always a 2bd and with that many, living space becomes rather important!  OKW was the 1st vacation club and with it the "Powers at be" figured out pretty quickly that they you could make them considerably smaller and thus produce more villas, studios etc.
> 
> BCV is considerably smaller and when I travel I prefer a dedicated rather than a lock-off, we're looking for beds more than anything, and unfortunately neither BCV nor BWV have the sleeper chair. So I seldom book these, it's either OKW or Kidani (smaller footprint too, but comes with a spiffy 3rd bathroom and the sleeper chair, real handy w/ 4 teenagers).
> 
> Realistically most people spend little time in the actual villa so you shoudl be fine!





chepic said:


> You have to try every DVC to really understand why OKW is the best!
> 
> Our kids liked the pool, however, as I said in my TR (see the TR thread) the area has the feeling of an upscale hotel versus a "home".  The quiet pool is nice....not as nice as Turtle pond, IMO, but "homier" than the big pool.
> 
> I am in no hurry to go back there....OKW is home.
> 
> che



Thanks Beaslyboo and Che. I'll report back after the split trip!  We do love the feel of OKW and are currently in ROFR for a small add on there.  We're at the 25 day mark and are getting anxious.


----------



## islandtimect

Can someone clarify which buildings are categorized by DVC  as near HH?  Have read conflicting posts. Thanks


----------



## Deb & Bill

islandtimect said:


> Can someone clarify which buildings are categorized by DVC  as near HH?  Have read conflicting posts. Thanks



11, 12, 13, 14 and 23, 24, 25 and 26.


----------



## Wenny

I am in a quandary and I'm hoping the experts can weigh in. . 


We are fairly new OKW owners and have stayed in HH for 3 trips, all in bldg 14 in a 1BR in October. 

Based on recommendations on this thread, we booked non-HH for this coming Oct. I'd planned to request canal view because we love the DTD ferry.  We've been known to ride it for fun.   I like a higher floor, for the view, so that was going to be a secondary request.

This year, we've invited DH's son and his family to stay in a studio we've booked for them. They can only stay the first night of our seven night trip.  

Our daughter-in-law uses a wheelchair, so steps aren't an option.  Yet she despises HCAccessible rooms.   We want them to be able to access our room for meals or just hanging out.   We'd consider a lock-off 2BR for one night to be unexpected pixie-dust, but would be really happy if we could score a studio and a 1 BR in the same bldg, on the same floor.  

If it were you, would you request a 1st floor canal view (45/46) or request one of the elevator bldgs (62 - 64) with a medical need stipulation and a higher floor? 

Or, would I be greedy to ask for either and should I just request to have their room in the same bldg, same floor, regardless of location?


----------



## Chuck S

Wenny said:


> I am in a quandary and I'm hoping the experts can weigh in. .
> 
> 
> We are fairly new OKW owners and have stayed in HH for 3 trips, all in bldg 14 in a 1BR in October.
> 
> Based on recommendations on this thread, we booked non-HH for this coming Oct. I'd planned to request canal view because we love the DTD ferry.  We've been known to ride it for fun.   I like a higher floor, for the view, so that was going to be a secondary request.
> 
> This year, we've invited DH's son and his family to stay in a studio we've booked for them. They can only stay the first night of our seven night trip.
> 
> Our daughter-in-law uses a wheelchair, so steps aren't an option.  Yet she despises HCAccessible rooms.   We want them to be able to access our room for meals or just hanging out.   We'd consider a lock-off 2BR for one night to be unexpected pixie-dust, but would be really happy if we could score a studio and a 1 BR in the same bldg, on the same floor.
> 
> If it were you, would you request a 1st floor canal view (45/46) or request one of the elevator bldgs (62 - 64) with a medical need stipulation and a higher floor?
> 
> Or, would I be greedy to ask for either and should I just request to have their room in the same bldg, same floor, regardless of location?



I'd request canal view, first floor for medical reasons.  I'll be assuming it is a standard, non-electric wheelchair?  My mom used one for years at Disney, and I pushed her to/from the HH area to bldg 55 a few times.  It wasn't all that bad unless it was in the hottest part of the day.  That said, Mom was fairly lightweight by today's norm, weighing 140 pounds at her heaviest point.  Make sure Member Services lists their room reservation as "traveling with" your reservation, and vice-versa.  That should put you pretty close to each other.


----------



## dmoore22

Deb & Bill said:


> 62, 63 and 64 are usually reserved for medical needs since they have elevators.  23 through 26 are HH area buildings.  16 is right next to 62.  15 is right next to 64.  27 is right next to 25 and the bus stop.



Oops! I was looking at the wrong map, i.e. a much older map. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## dmoore22

islandtimect said:


> Can someone clarify which buildings are categorized by DVC  as near HH?  Have read conflicting posts. Thanks


----------



## MrsH42608

Hi all  I just booked our 1st stay at OKW, going 2nd week in December. DH and I were at WDW last week and one of the DVC guides showed us around OKW and we were really impressed, it's gorgeous! We originally wanted to stay at AKV but I really liked the bright & cheery feel of OKW vs. the darkness at AKV. 
Anyway, we're booked in a 2bdrm & I wait listed one near HH.  Does anyone have any pics of OKW decorated for Christmas they wouldn't mind sharing or if you can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Wenny

Chuck S said:
			
		

> I'd request canal view, first floor for medical reasons.  I'll be assuming it is a standard, non-electric wheelchair?  My mom used one for years at Disney, and I pushed her to/from the HH area to bldg 55 a few times.  It wasn't all that bad unless it was in the hottest part of the day.  That said, Mom was fairly lightweight by today's norm, weighing 140 pounds at her heaviest point.  Make sure Member Services lists their room reservation as "traveling with" your reservation, and vice-versa.  That should put you pretty close to each other.



Thank you, Chuck!   Yes, she uses a non-electric chair.  I think she'll be fine traveling to HH but they'll have a car in case it's too much for her. 

Thanks also for the "traveling with" term. That is way easier than the long explanation I was going to give Member Services.  LOL!


----------



## Snoopygirl

We have our first stay at OKW in 17 days and I cannot wait!  

Any must-do's while I'm there?  This resort just looks so peaceful and pretty and I know I'm going to fall in love w/ it.  We will be in a 2BR villa!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Snoopygirl said:


> We have our first stay at OKW in 17 days and I cannot wait!
> 
> Any must-do's while I'm there?  This resort just looks so peaceful and pretty and I know I'm going to fall in love w/ it.  We will be in a 2BR villa!



Well looks like we;ll just miss ya because in 8 days we'll be there but heading home the 26th.2 br dedicated in HH area. Maybe you'll take our spot !


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Wher's the campfire located? Similar to Ft Wilderness ? Smore ingrediants available?


----------



## chepic

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> Wher's the campfire located? Similar to Ft Wilderness ? Smore ingrediants available?



Near the volleyball net, on the river,  a little ways from the main pool.  would imagine they have smores

che


----------



## londonderrydisneyfan

First time staying at OKW in August (can't wait) - I booked a near HH 1BR but reading through this thread I'm starting to think I made a mistake.  Should I change the reservation to a normal room instead?  We usually enjoy the quiet pools more often than main pools anyways.


----------



## nifferearly

londonderrydisneyfan said:


> First time staying at OKW in August (can't wait) - I booked a near HH 1BR but reading through this thread I'm starting to think I made a mistake.  Should I change the reservation to a normal room instead?  We usually enjoy the quiet pools more often than main pools anyways.



Everyone likes different things, but we stay at OKW often and love HH.  I always request buildings 11-14. These are quiet, have great views of the golf course and it's such a short walk to the bus stop, pool, community house, etc.  I don't like the HH buildings on the main road  (24-26, I think?) because there was a lot of bus noise at night, at least in the room we had.


----------



## Idreamodisney247

nifferearly said:


> Everyone likes different things, but we stay at OKW often and love HH.  I always request buildings 11-14. These are quiet, have great views of the golf course and it's such a short walk to the bus stop, pool, community house, etc.  I don't like the HH buildings on the main road  (24-26, I think?) because there was a lot of bus noise at night, at least in the room we had.



What is the room configuration of one bedrooms in buildings 11-14? Do they have elevators?


----------



## Idreamodisney247

nifferearly said:


> Everyone likes different things, but we stay at OKW often and love HH.  I always request buildings 11-14. These are quiet, have great views of the golf course and it's such a short walk to the bus stop, pool, community house, etc.  I don't like the HH buildings on the main road  (24-26, I think?) because there was a lot of bus noise at night, at least in the room we had.



How are the 1 bedrooms configured in buildings 11-14 ? do they have elevators?


----------



## nifferearly

Those buildings don't have a separate bathroom door into the hallway (you have to go into the master bedroom).  I believe the only buildings with elevators at 62-64.


----------



## Crew-JTA

Soooo excited!  We're getting married December 10 and staying at OKW!  I've stayed at several other DVC resorts, but never at OKW. 

We have 5 studios reserved, but now I'm concerned about getting in the "right" building. My aunt recently broke her ankle (very badly) but is hoping to only need a wheelchair in the parks. With that said, we'd like to keep the walking to a minimum (with her ankle issue, a couple of kids, and almost everyone else in their 60s and 70s). 

I've been reading such wonderful things about OKW, and I'm really looking forward for some good advice 

Thank you!!!

Tamara


----------



## mzozzietj

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> Wher's the campfire located? Similar to Ft Wilderness ? Smore ingrediants available?



I didn't know OKW had a campfire! Thanks for the info


----------



## Idreamodisney247

nifferearly said:
			
		

> Those buildings don't have a separate bathroom door into the hallway (you have to go into the master bedroom).  I believe the only buildings with elevators at 62-64.



Oh how disappointing about the bathroom door situation. Depending on who you go with, that could definitely be a deal breaker. That would put me in the same situation as  a stay at SSR where I would have to get a 2 bedroom but for two completely different reasons


----------



## Chuck S

Crew-JTA said:


> Soooo excited!  We're getting married December 10 and staying at OKW!  I've stayed at several other DVC resorts, but never at OKW.
> 
> We have 5 studios reserved, but now I'm concerned about getting in the "right" building. My aunt recently broke her ankle (very badly) but is hoping to only need a wheelchair in the parks. With that said, we'd like to keep the walking to a minimum (with her ankle issue, a couple of kids, and almost everyone else in their 60s and 70s).
> 
> I've been reading such wonderful things about OKW, and I'm really looking forward for some good advice
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> Tamara



Are those studios reserved in the Near Hospitality House booking category?  If not, you should request to be as near as possible to a bus stop. But since it is your trip is 6 plus months away, I hope your Aunt's ankle has healed well by then.  If not, she may need a wheelchair no matter what DVC Resort you've chosen...there is more walking at any Disney resort than most fully able bodied people realize.


----------



## Crew-JTA

Chuck S said:


> Are those studios reserved in the Near Hospitality House booking category?  If not, you should request to be as near as possible to a bus stop. But since it is your trip is 6 plus months away, I hope your Aunt's ankle has healed well by then.  If not, she may need a wheelchair no matter what DVC Resort you've chosen...there is more walking at any Disney Disney resort than most fully able bodied people realize.



I didn't know there was such a category until this thread so I'm sure they are not. I used to own at SSR (until my divorce several years ago) so this time we rented from a member. I hate to bother them, but with my aunt's lengthy rehab I feel that's a worthy request. 

Thanks for the input. We've really enjoyed staying closer to the parks in the past (BLT, VWL, BCV), but I'm getting more excited about OKW the more I read about it  It sounds like a special place to so many. 

Tamara


----------



## Chuck S

Crew-JTA said:


> I didn't know there was such a category until this thread so I'm sure they are not. I used to own at SSR (until my divorce several years ago) so this time we rented from a member. I hate to bother them, but with my aunt's lengthy rehab I feel that's a worthy request.
> 
> Thanks for the input. We've really enjoyed staying closer to the parks in the past (BLT, VWL, BCV), but I'm getting more excited about OKW the more I read about it  It sounds like a special place to so many.
> 
> Tamara



I forgot to ask if you'll have a car available?  If so, it probably doesn't matter what area of OKW you are in as you could simply drive your Aunt to the Hospitality area when there is a need to go there.  For park and DtD transportation,though, being close to a bus stop would be good for her.  Buildings 30 to 33 are very near the Old Turtle Pond bus stop, and were some of the most convenient buildings when I traveled with my Mom, who needed a wheelchair to get around.  

And hopefully, you'll also have a car if anyone in your group needs transportation to/from the laundry rooms, since you'll be in studios.  At OKW the laundry rooms are located by each of the 4 pools.  And be sure to have the DVC Owner add the request that your Aunt's studio be on the ground floor for medical reasons, as there are only 3 buildings with elevators at OKW.


----------



## Pirate Granny

You will never get 5 studios in the same  bldg on the first floor...most likely not even in the same bldgs.  I'll look for the link of the configuration.  There is only one bldg with more than 4 studios...it is 64' which I believe is an elevator...but doubt very much that 5 studios would be available the exact same day.

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=146435


----------



## Crew-JTA

Hmmmm. Thank you Chuck S and Pirate Granny.  Help me think this through...  One reason we didn't have two parts of the family share a 2BR is because one is staying longer than the other. But...I read that if it's a lock-off rather than a dedicated, maybe one half can check-out and leave the remaining party in the studio portion. Am I thinking right?  Maybe they could be on the ground floor (for my aunt).  And you're right; I'm sure we won't be all in the same bldg, but maybe we can be close by. I'll just be happy to be there!

Tamara


----------



## chepic

Crew-JTA said:


> Hmmmm. Thank you Chuck S and Pirate Granny.  Help me think this through...  One reason we didn't have two parts of the family share a 2BR is because one is staying longer than the other. But...I read that if it's a lock-off rather than a dedicated, maybe one half can check-out and leave the remaining party in the studio portion. Am I thinking right?  Maybe they could be on the ground floor (for my aunt).  And you're right; I'm sure we won't be all in the same bldg, but maybe we can be close by. I'll just be happy to be there!
> 
> Tamara



We did exactly that.  A few years back we went and had friends stay with us in a lock-off 2 bedroom.  They were only there for the 1st 4 days, then checked out and we ended the rest of our stay with the 1 bedroom.  I am sure you can do the reverse.

cheryl


----------



## Crew-JTA

chepic said:


> We did exactly that.  A few years back we went and had friends stay with us in a lock-off 2 bedroom.  They were only there for the 1st 4 days, then checked out and we ended the rest of our stay with the 1 bedroom.  I am sure you can do the reverse.
> 
> cheryl



Great!  I'm excited, and I know it'll be special for us (getting married at Sea Breeze Point), but I'm trying my best to make it special for everyone!

Thanks again

Tamara


----------



## Deb & Bill

Crew-JTA said:


> Hmmmm. Thank you Chuck S and Pirate Granny.  Help me think this through...  One reason we didn't have two parts of the family share a 2BR is because one is staying longer than the other. But...I read that if it's a lock-off rather than a dedicated, maybe one half can check-out and leave the remaining party in the studio portion. Am I thinking right?  Maybe they could be on the ground floor (for my aunt).  And you're right; I'm sure we won't be all in the same bldg, but maybe we can be close by. I'll just be happy to be there!
> 
> Tamara



If you book a lockoff and want different departure dates for each part of the villa, you must book them as a studio and one bedroom and hope they connect to each other.  You can't just drop a portion of a two bedroom lockoff.

We did something similar for the marathon a few years ago. We arrived before our friends.  We booked a one bedroom for our part of the stay.  When our friends arrived, we had a two bedroom lockoff booked.  We requested to stay in the same one bedroom portion of the villa and it was granted.  But we had to make sure they would get the studio connected to our villa when we checked into the one bedroom.


----------



## Crew-JTA

Deb & Bill said:


> If you book a lockoff and want different departure dates for each part of the villa, you must book them as a studio and one bedroom and hope they connect to each other.  You can't just drop a portion of a two bedroom lockoff.
> 
> We did something similar for the marathon a few years ago. We arrived before our friends.  We booked a one bedroom for our part of the stay.  When our friends arrived, we had a two bedroom lockoff booked.  We requested to stay in the same one bedroom portion of the villa and it was granted.  But we had to make sure they would get the studio connected to our villa when we checked into the one bedroom.



So....in regards to points, was it booked like a studio and a 1BR that you asked to connect, or was is booked like a 2BR? That would make a bit of difference. My family will be arriving at the same time but then one party will leave a day early. 

Tamara


----------



## Crew-JTA

Deb & Bill said:


> If you book a lockoff and want different departure dates for each part of the villa, you must book them as a studio and one bedroom and hope they connect to each other.  You can't just drop a portion of a two bedroom lockoff.
> 
> We did something similar for the marathon a few years ago. We arrived before our friends.  We booked a one bedroom for our part of the stay.  When our friends arrived, we had a two bedroom lockoff booked.  We requested to stay in the same one bedroom portion of the villa and it was granted.  But we had to make sure they would get the studio connected to our villa when we checked into the one bedroom.



I read this again. It sounds like we book the 2BR and the studio for the last day and then just request to stay in that same studio?  

Man, I miss being a member!  I hate asking others to take care of reservation stuff. But the good new is that DVC members are among the nicest people in the world!

Tamara


----------



## Shazzie B

Did I read somewhere that the bus from OKW to Animal Kingdom stops at Blizzard Beach 1st? If so does it do the same on the way back, AK-BB-OKW please?


----------



## Chuck S

Crew-JTA said:


> I read this again. It sounds like we book the 2BR and the studio for the last day and then just request to stay in that same studio?
> 
> Man, I miss being a member!  I hate asking others to take care of reservation stuff. But the good new is that DVC members are among the nicest people in the world!
> 
> Tamara



Say the entire party is staying the nights January 1 to 9, with checkout on January 10, but you also want to keep just the studio for the night of January 10, with a January 11 check-out

You book a 2 bedroom lockoff, for the nights of January 1 to January 9, with a January 10 departure, and book just a studio for January 10 arrival, January 11 departure.  Note that you want to keep the studio that last night, if possible...also make sure they are aware of this at the front desk. 

This is not guaranteed, as it depends upon the logistics of who many departures/arrivals and what type are scheduled for January 10.  For instance, if they have two bedroom lockoff units with departure, on group wanting to keep the one bedroom portion, and another group wanting to keep a studio portion, but they have someone arriving booked into a 2 bedroom lockoff...either the one bedroom people or the studio people will have to move to free up a full 2 bedroom lockoff for the new arrivals.

It usually works out just fine, but again, it isn't guaranteed.

In either case, you'll likely need to get new room keys at the front desk, as the one bedroom and studio of a two bedroom lockoff are keyed a like, so then they'll need new keys for the party remaining in the studio portion so their keys are unlinked from the next one bedroom guest.


----------



## Chuck S

Shazzie B said:


> Did I read somewhere that the bus from OKW to Animal Kingdom stops at Blizzard Beach 1st? If so does it do the same on the way back, AK-BB-OKW please?



I think it stops at BB either on the way to AK, or on the way back to OKW, but not both.


----------



## Shazzie B

Thanks, just thought it would be ideal for EMH at AK for a couple of hours & then BB. Can always go to AKL & then BB


----------



## Crew-JTA

Chuck S said:


> Say the entire party is staying the nights January 1 to 9, with checkout on January 10, but you also want to keep just the studio for the night of January 10, with a January 11 check-out
> 
> You book a 2 bedroom lockoff, for the nights of January 1 to January 9, with a January 10 departure, and book just a studio for January 10 arrival, January 11 departure.  Note that you want to keep the studio that last night, if possible...also make sure they are aware of this at the front desk.
> 
> This is not guaranteed, as it depends upon the logistics of who many departures/arrivals and what type are scheduled for January 10.  For instance, if they have two bedroom lockoff units with departure, on group wanting to keep the one bedroom portion, and another group wanting to keep a studio portion, but they have someone arriving booked into a 2 bedroom lockoff...either the one bedroom people or the studio people will have to move to free up a full 2 bedroom lockoff for the new arrivals.
> 
> It usually works out just fine, but again, it isn't guaranteed.
> 
> In either case, you'll likely need to get new room keys at the front desk, as the one bedroom and studio of a two bedroom lockoff are keyed a like, so then they'll need new keys for the party remaining in the studio portion so their keys are unlinked from the next one bedroom guest.



Thank you so much for all of the info!!!  So many things to consider. I really appreciate you taking the time to help 

Tamara


----------



## Snoopygirl

oh my gosh.....oh my gosh.....2 more weeks from today!!!


----------



## Irishmom23

So jealous I have 50 days before we go.


----------



## tb1972

Snoopygirl said:


> oh my gosh.....oh my gosh.....2 more weeks from today!!!



Snoopygirl, you will arrive a day after us! We get to OKW 5/25.  Can't wait!


----------



## Joben

Snoopygirl said:


> We have our first stay at OKW in 17 days and I cannot wait!
> 
> Any must-do's while I'm there?  This resort just looks so peaceful and pretty and I know I'm going to fall in love w/ it.  We will be in a 2BR villa!



My first thing to do at OKW is to go visit the gurgling suitcase and enjoy a drink!!! But the best time for that is after a long day park walking.


----------



## dis2cruise

We booked An 1 bedroom hospitality at okw I have a couple of questions...

1. Are we guaranteed this area or is this area with people who have a disabilities?

2.  Do these rooms (HH) have elevators?

3.  Master bath 2 entries or just 1?

4.  If we want a nice golf view which building at the HH area should we ask for?


----------



## Deb & Bill

dis2cruise said:


> We booked An 1 bedroom hospitality at okw I have a couple of questions...
> 
> 1. Are we guaranteed this area or is this area with people who have a disabilities?
> 
> 2.  Do these rooms (HH) have elevators?
> 
> 3.  Master bath 2 entries or just 1?
> 
> 4.  If we want a nice golf view which building at the HH area should we ask for?



1.  You should get the HH area ( Bldg 11, 12, 13, 14, 23, 24, 25, 26).  Unless there was a problem and nothing is left when you check in.  
2.  None have elevators.  Only 62, 63 and 64 have elevators and they tend to reserve them for medical needs.  These are not HH area buildings. 
3.  One entry into the Master Bathroom through the bedroom.  You'd need to be in a building numbered 30 or higher to get the entrance through the laundry room.
4. Just about any one.


----------



## Snoopygirl

Joben said:


> My first thing to do at OKW is to go visit the gurgling suitcase and enjoy a drink!!! But the best time for that is after a long day park walking.



Oh....that sounds like a great idea!!!  

I am just a little bit excited since it's been 4 years since we've been to the World.  Can't wait!!

I did my online check-in this morning so I'm even more pumped for this trip.  I hope the 12 days of this vacation go VERY slow


----------



## Snoopygirl

tb1972 said:


> Snoopygirl, you will arrive a day after us! We get to OKW 5/25.  Can't wait!



Is this your first stay at OKW and how long will you be there?

It's our first stay and then we move to VWL on the 31st....our first stay there too!!!


----------



## dis2cruise

Deb & Bill said:


> 1.  You should get the HH area ( Bldg 11, 12, 13, 14, 23, 24, 25, 26).  Unless there was a problem and nothing is left when you check in.
> 2.  None have elevators.  Only 62, 63 and 64 have elevators and they tend to reserve them for medical needs.  These are not HH area buildings.
> 3.  One entry into the Master Bathroom through the bedroom.  You'd need to be in a building numbered 30 or higher to get the entrance through the laundry room.
> 4. Just about any one.



Thank you for all your answers  this helps a lot


----------



## dmoore22

Cheryl,

Check my post on page 241. It has the OKW map attached, including the legend for HH, elevator, handicapped access, etc.

Alas, we waited until the last minute to make reservations. Unfortunately could not get into to OKW, our home resort.   The only rooms available were t SSR, hence we've wait-listed OKW and hope the wait-list gods shine upon us.


----------



## Dvcmbr09

Does anyone know how many 1 bedrooms are in building 62? Well and 63 and 64? Would really like stay in 62 just not sure what our odds are


----------



## Deb & Bill

Dvcmbr09 said:


> Does anyone know how many 1 bedrooms are in building 62? Well and 63 and 64? Would really like stay in 62 just not sure what our odds are



They really like to put medical needs guests in those building because of the elevators.  Do you fit that category?  When they first opened those buildings back in early the early 2000's, it was easy to get them just by requesting the new buildings.  We have stayed in all three.


----------



## Dvcmbr09

No we don't fit into that category.... Near hospitality 1 bedrm are available but reg 1 bedroom are not for week are going. We really want the second door to bathroom so teenage daughters do not have to come into our room to use the bathroom (we want 1 bedrm for some privacy). I figured with the proximity and the elevators 62 was used for guest with medical needs but was wondering if we had a chance of getting room in that building.


----------



## dmoore22

Dvcmbr09 said:


> No we don't fit into that category.... Near hospitality 1 bedrm are available but reg 1 bedroom are not for week are going. We really want the second door to bathroom so teenage daughters do not have to come into our room to use the bathroom (we want 1 bedrm for some privacy). I figured with the proximity and the elevators 62 was used for guest with medical needs but was wondering if we had a chance of getting room in that building.



It doesn't hurt to ask when you register. We did online registration and, when we arrived, asked if anything was available in the HH category. They checked and gave us a room in building 63. Nothing ventured nothing gained!


----------



## Dvcmbr09

True


----------



## Pirate Granny

Bldg 63 is not HH catagory


----------



## Crew-JTA

Just to confirm... Do all of the studios at OKW have 2 queens instead of a king and a pull out sofa?

Thanks!

Tamara


----------



## dcibrando

Crew-JTA said:


> Just to confirm... Do all of the studios at OKW have 2 queens instead of a king and a pull out sofa?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Tamara



yes


----------



## LoveMickey

Our wait list came through for December  Yea, Yea.

We have always stayed at HH but we are not this year.

Any recommendations as to where we should stay this trip?  We do like to stop at the suitcase on our way home from the parks.


Thanks


----------



## Chuck S

dmoore22 said:


> It doesn't hurt to ask when you register. We did online registration and, when we arrived, asked if anything was available in the HH category. They checked and gave us a room in building 63. Nothing ventured nothing gained!



63 is not in the reserved near HH category.  It is close to HH, but that actual category is bldgs 11 to 14 and 23 to 26.

The 60s buildings are the only OKW buildings with elevators, and are often used for those with with limited mobility issues.


----------



## dmoore22

Chuck S said:


> 63 is not in the reserved near HH category.  It is close to HH, but that actual category is bldgs 11 to 14 and 23 to 26.
> 
> The 60s buildings are the only OKW buildings with elevators, and are often used for those with with limited mobility issues.



Exactly! I was responding to Dvcmbr09's query: 





Dvcmbr09 said:


> I figured with the proximity and the elevators 62 was used for guest with medical needs but was wondering if we had a chance of getting room in that building.


 Obviously I should have clarified we asked for HH but, since that wasn't available, we were provided accommodations in an elevator building with reasonable proximity to HH. Sorry for the confusion.

There's always room for another map of OKW!!!!


----------



## Madfish

Hi

Just booked 14 nights in a studio for July/August 2014. There were no options to choose any of the buildings referred to as HH. Are these restricted? Would like to be close to the main pool. On the booking they have put a request for near transport, but not sure where they will end up putting us. Is it possible to request a specific building and what are the chances of getting this?


----------



## okw2012

Madfish said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Just booked 14 nights in a studio for July/August 2014. There were no options to choose any of the buildings referred to as HH. Are these restricted? Would like to be close to the main pool. On the booking they have put a request for near transport, but not sure where they will end up putting us. Is it possible to request a specific building and what are the chances of getting this?



If there was no availability at HH it is just because this area is in high demand. All OKW buildings are technically near transport as all buses visit all bus stops, not just the internal OKW shuttle.

If you want to be close to HH I suggest requesting Peninsular road. But beware: studios near bus stops can be noisy. We prefer to be in a more quiet area, say near the turtle pond pool. You can still walk to HH or take a bus. There's one every few minutes.


----------



## scottmel

Oh LOL I see this thread is 6 years old!~ Our BC/YC thread gets renewed every 4 months when it hits 250 pages. 

My question - I am renting points this trip for OKW and years ago I stayed here but had a terrible location. It was a 1 bedroom and super noisy, they had to move us the next day.

THIS trip is a studio - and it is noted on reservation that it is HH. What buildings are there? Is this anywhere near the noisy roads? Anyway to know how many studios are in each building? T

Thanks!


----------



## Checkers

Madfish said:


> Hi
> 
> Just booked 14 nights in a studio for July/August 2014. There were no options to choose any of the buildings referred to as HH. Are these restricted? Would like to be close to the main pool. On the booking they have put a request for near transport, but not sure where they will end up putting us. Is it possible to request a specific building and what are the chances of getting this?



How were you able to book this far in advance? Just curious.


----------



## vicki_c

Checkers said:


> How were you able to book this far in advance? Just curious.



I think that is either an error (but I don't think it is given the specificity) or a cash booking possibly?  Although I didn't know you could find DVC rooms to book on cash this far put either.  The poster is from the UK so I'm guessing that resort was offered in the UK 2014 package offerings.


----------



## vicki_c

vicki_c said:


> I think that is either an error (but I don't think it is given the specificity) or a cash booking possibly?  Although I didn't know you could find DVC rooms to book on cash this far put either.



To that poster, I believe only DVC owners could book the HH booking category (it is a specific category you book).


----------



## okw2012

Checkers said:
			
		

> How were you able to book this far in advance? Just curious.



Oops that's right. In my answer to Madfish I had not paid attention to the year, thought it was for this summer.


----------



## Madfish

Checkers said:


> How were you able to book this far in advance? Just curious.



Thanks for all your replies. 2014 is the right year. Only another 14 months to wait. Was able to book direct with WDTC to secure what I think is a good price for room, DDP, 14  day tickets and $200. Tour operators don't have OKW on their systems yet only the offical travel company. Only downside is that I cannot get flights yet. Well, I can, but they are advanced reservations and coming in at about the same as what I have paid for everything else. 

Starting to think about our plans and would love to get the best possible location in the resort as not planning on hiring a car.


----------



## tb1972

Snoopygirl said:


> Is this your first stay at OKW and how long will you be there?
> 
> It's our first stay and then we move to VWL on the 31st....our first stay there too!!!



Yes, it is our first stay home at OKW since buying in to DVC March 2012. We toured OKW though before buying and loved the grounds and proximity to DTD.  Our first DVC stay was Vero Beach last June and we loved it, but are looking forward to staying at OKW!


----------



## Chuck S

Madfish said:


> Thanks for all your replies. 2014 is the right year. Only another 14 months to wait. Was able to book direct with WDTC to secure what I think is a good price for room, DDP, 14  day tickets and $200. Tour operators don't have OKW on their systems yet only the offical travel company. Only downside is that I cannot get flights yet. Well, I can, but they are advanced reservations and coming in at about the same as what I have paid for everything else.
> 
> Starting to think about our plans and would love to get the best possible location in the resort as not planning on hiring a car.



Since you booked on cash, and not using DVC points, it is unlikely you will get a room in the Near Hospitality House booking category, unless one opens up last minute through a DVC member cancellation.  That category is not bookable with cash reservations, you can make a request to be close to HH, but you'll probably be in bldgs 15, 16, 27, 28 or 29.

As far as not having a car, at OKW it really isn't a necessity no matter what part of the resort you are placed into.  There are 5 bus stops throughout the resort, and the Hospitality bus stop is usually the last stop on the route.  So just hop on any bus and it will take you to Hospitality if you don't want to walk.  To return to your villa when leaving the hospitality area, just walk over the bridge to the Peninsular Road bus stop, it is the first stop on the route.  Disney has been offering good prices to UK tourists, generally much better deals on cash reservations than those available to US residents.


----------



## dmoore22

Chuck S said:


> Since you booked on cash, and not using DVC points, it is unlikely you will get a room in the Near Hospitality House booking category, unless one opens up last minute through a DVC member cancellation.



And a DVC member hasn't wait-listed that category. . .


----------



## dmoore22

scottmel said:


> Oh LOL I see this thread is 6 years old!~ Our BC/YC thread gets renewed every 4 months when it hits 250 pages.
> 
> My question - I am renting points this trip for OKW and years ago I stayed here but had a terrible location. It was a 1 bedroom and super noisy, they had to move us the next day.
> 
> THIS trip is a studio - and it is noted on reservation that it is HH. What buildings are there? Is this anywhere near the noisy roads? Anyway to know how many studios are in each building? T
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

scottmel said:


> Oh LOL I see this thread is 6 years old!~ Our BC/YC thread gets renewed every 4 months when it hits 250 pages.
> 
> My question - I am renting points this trip for OKW and years ago I stayed here but had a terrible location. It was a 1 bedroom and super noisy, they had to move us the next day.
> 
> THIS trip is a studio - and it is noted on reservation that it is HH. What buildings are there? Is this anywhere near the noisy roads? Anyway to know how many studios are in each building? T
> 
> Thanks!



11, 12, 13, 14 and 23, 24, 25, 26.  See the map above.  Studios are usually at the ends of the buildings.


----------



## awilliams4

Does anyone know if the bikes available for rent are allowed on the Jogging Trail at OKW?  I am assuming that if they are not allowed on the Jogging Trail that riding the bikes around OKW is problematic and not all that fun dodging cars/busses.


----------



## Chuck S

It isn't like OKW is a metropolis full of traffic.  I know a lot of folks ride the surrey type bikes on the sidewalks, so they aren't actually in any traffic.  But even with the traffic on the roads, drivers have plenty of time to stop or avoid bicyclists.


----------



## dmoore22

Gee, I thought OKW was one big jogging trail where peaceful coexistence with beach bikes, surreys, golf carts, buses, etc., is the norm. 

As per https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/old-key-west-resort/recreation/

_Bike Rentals

Breeze by tranquil canals and rolling golf course fairways on a bike from Hanks Rent N Return.

Jogging

Jog on a 1.37-mile-long path that winds along shimmering canals and golf course fairways._


----------



## MarkyMouse

Man what I would pay to be sitting in the gurgling suitcase right this minute!!  Life is tough these days!  I sure hope to get back there soon!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Chuck S

*Just wanted to pop in and remind everyone that our DISBoards have problems with threads over 250 pages in length.  Over the next couple of days, I'll try to keep an eye on this thread and look for a good place to close it and refer to a new thread.*


----------



## dmoore22

Chuck S said:


> *Just wanted to pop in and remind everyone that our DISBoards have problems with threads over 250 pages in length.  Over the next couple of days, I'll try to keep an eye on this thread and look for a good place to close it and refer to a new thread.*



What will the $50 Billionth Poster win? Oops! That's Apple.


----------



## Snoopygirl

I'm in the single digits!!!!!!!!!!!!!

9 D A Y S TO GO!!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

So when we get a new OKW Lover's thread, we'll have to make sure the map and other common questions get answered in the early pages.


----------



## SAT887

dianeschlicht said:


> So when we get a new OKW Lover's thread, we'll have to make sure the map and other common questions get answered in the early pages.



I say who ever starts the new one saves the first few posts for maps, a basic FAQ and links!


----------



## Deb & Bill

awilliams4 said:


> Does anyone know if the bikes available for rent are allowed on the Jogging Trail at OKW?  I am assuming that if they are not allowed on the Jogging Trail that riding the bikes around OKW is problematic and not all that fun dodging cars/busses.



If I remember correctly, you can't take the bikes off the property (like on the path to DTD).  We did get a surrey bike once at OKW (after having a fiasco at BW) and had a good time riding around the resort.


----------



## Chuck S

I've made a new OKW Lover's thread, and tried to include basic resort info in the first post. 

It is located here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3113113

I'm closing this current thread now, please see the new thread to continue the OKW Resort discussion.


----------

